#ubuntu-de 2011-08-15
<ubuntu-user> hallo
<ubuntu-user> is anybody there, who can translate some text into German?
<Lasall> ubuntu-user, I'm listening
<bazZti> Moin
<jokrebel> hi
<Guest68466> Grüsse Ubuntu Community! Ich hab ein Problem: Ich will einen Ubuntu Server in unserem Uninetz einrichten. Nun habe ich für apt-get keinen Zugriff wenn ich den Uni Proxy einrichte. Meldung: 403 Forbidden. habe ich noch andere Möglichkeiten?
<mgolisch> ?
<mgolisch> muss man sich da authentifizieren evtl?
<mgolisch> ansonsten halt dafuer sorgen das du den repository server direkt ereichen kannst
<mgolisch> bzw ein evtl vorhandenes lokales repo verwenden
<Guest68466> Ok Vielen Dank. Ich werde versuchen ein lokales Repo zu verwenden.
<Mike_shiva> hi
<michi6532> Guten Tag! Ich war vor ein paar Minuten schon hier. Ich habe für apt-get unseren Proxy eingestellt und erhalte, wenn ich ein Packet installieren will 403 Forbidden zurück. Habe ich noch andere Möglichkeiten an die Paketquellen heran zu kommen?
<michi6532> Mir wurde vorhin geraten auf ein lokales Repo zurückzugreifen. Aber erstens weiss ich nicht so recht wie anstellen und zweitens wie kann ich da den Server immer auf dem neusten Stand halten?
<jokrebel> michi6532: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lokale_Paketquellen
<seven_> ich dachte ubuntu 11.10 wird eine LTS ?
<jokrebel> michi6532: Direkten Internetzugriff hast Du dort nicht?
<jokrebel> seven_: Nö. 10.04 ist LTS. Die nächste wird 12.04 werden.
<seven_> :[
<michi6532> Nein. Der Server steht bei uns im Uninetz.
<michi6532> Es kann doch keine langfristige Lösung sein nur über einen Umweg an die Paketquelle ran zu kommen...?
<jokrebel> michi6532: Dann wirst Du wohl die Updates per CD oder Stick von daheim mitbringen müssen oder den Admin bitte die Paketquellen erreichbar zu machen.
<michi6532> Sehe ich das richtig, dass es daran liegt das gewisse Ports beim Proxy geschlossen sind? Unsere Browser laufen ja auch über diesen Proxy und da kann ich problemlos Files herunterladen... Sehe nicht ganz genau der Unterschied...
<joschi> michi6532: naja, du wirst dich wohl irgendwie am proxy authentifizieren müssen.
<jokrebel> michi6532: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=apt+hinter+proxy+ubuntu
<sash_> michi6532: Normalerweise funktioniert apt-get auch über http, also Port 80.
<mgolisch> michi6532: evtl erfordert der proxy eine authentifizierung
<sash_> Aber eventuell brauchst du halt nen Usernamen und ein Passwort. Wie dir schon etwa 99 mal gesagt wurde.
<mgolisch> oder diese repository server sind in dem proxy einfach gesperrt
<mgolisch> sprich doch einfach mit den it verantwortlichen da um das zu klaeren
<michi6532> Danke für die Denkanstösse
<sash_> Es gibt da die schöne Umgebungsvariable http_proxy, die auch http://user:passwort@server:port (Oder so ähnlich) annimmt.
<michi6532> Ich habe den Proxy richtig eingestellt und /etc/apt/apt.conf. Das war ja nie das Problem. Ich glaub ich beginne lieber bei der funktionsweise des Proxy selbst...
<mgolisch> manchmal haben unis auch lokale mirrors wenn sie zb diese distribution selber in ihrer infrastruktur verwenden etc
<mgolisch> aber das kann auch nur der wissen der da verantowrtlich ist fuer
<mgolisch> kannst ja einfach mal http_proxy setzen und mit wget irgend ne seite runterladen um zu sehen ob der proxy denn generell funktioniert
<mgolisch> am besten sprichst du aber wie gesagt mit den IT jungs von da, die koennen dir da viel besser helfen weil sie die umgebung genau kennen
<deem> sobald ich im ccsm die tastenbelegung für "Fenster skalieren" ändere, ändert sich automatisch auch immer die Tastenbelegung für "Fenstermenü" auf dieselbe einstellung mit. Warum ist das so? Warum muss das Fenstermenü immer erreichbar sein, und warum _muss_ diese Tastenkombination auf Mausbutton 3 liegen und warum _muss_ diese Tastenkombination immer dieselbe Kombination (zb in Kombination mit der Super oder der Alt-Taste) wie "Fenter ...
<deem> ... verschieben" haben?
<michi6532> Ich bedanke mich bei allen für die Hilfe! :)
<urgru> guten morgen
<urgru> gibt es wen, der mir evt. beim leidigen thema wlan einen tipp geben kann?
<deem> ,frag? urgru 
<shetlandpony> urgru: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<jokrebel> urgru: Ansonsten: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN
<urgru> danke, wiki habe ich durchversucht, sogar 11.04 nochmal neu installiert
<urgru> wlan karte ist aktiv
<urgru> netze werden erkannt, 
<urgru> hardware funktioniert mit anderem OS auf derselben maschine
<urgru> beim verbinden kommt stets nur: authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen
<urgru> auch wenn ich den hotspot unverschlüsselt einstelle
<urgru> gleiches symptom bei anderem hotspot
<deem> ,enter? urgru 
<shetlandpony> urgru: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<deem> urgru: was ist das für eine wlan-karte=
<deem> ?
<urgru> intel pro
<deem> urgru: genauer bitte. versuchs mal mit lspic bzw lshw
<urgru> PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection
<urgru> [paste:402087:wlan urgru]
<jokrebel> urgru: Versuch es nochmal mit einer korrekten URL bitte.
<deem> erm. was auch immer das für eine url sein soll
<urgru> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402087/
<urgru> und nochmla mit nm-tool: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402092/
<urgru> scheint alles ok zu sein, aber die verbindung funzt trotzdem nicht
<urgru> am AP ist alles ok, zusätzliche geräte sind erlaubt etc..
<deem> sobald ich im ccsm die tastenbelegung für "Fenster skalieren" ändere, ändert sich automatisch auch immer die Tastenbelegung für "Fenstermenü" auf dieselbe einstellung mit. Warum ist das so? Warum muss das Fenstermenü immer erreichbar sein, und warum _muss_ diese Tastenkombination auf Mausbutton 3 liegen und warum _muss_ diese Tastenkombination immer dieselbe Kombination (zb in Kombination mit der Super oder der Alt-Taste) wie "Fenter ...
<deem> ... verschieben" haben?
<koegs> ,geduld?`deem
<shetlandpony> `deem: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<Mike_shiva> jawohl
<deem> urgru: du darfst mich gerne hier fragen. du brauchst dafür kein query
<urgru> sorry, wollte nicht den channel fluten :-)
<deem> urgru: ungefragte querys sind aber etwas sehr unhöfliches
<urgru> bitte mir das nachzusehen. ich chatte so gut wie nie und kenne daher nicht alle umgangsformen
<koegs> deem: willst du die Maus oder Tastatur-Belegung ändern?
<deem> koegs: maus
<koegs> wo finde ich nochmal Fenstermenü?
<deem> koegs: unter allgemeine optionen
<deem> im ccsm -> Allgemein -> Allgemeine Optionen -> Key Bindings
<deem> Der Punkt Fenstermenü ändert sich immer auf die Tastenkombination von "Fenster skalieren". Wenn "Fenstermenü" allerdings mit "ALT" benutzt wird und man ändert "Fenster verschieben" auf "SUPER" dann wird "Fenstermenü" plötzlich auch mit "SUPER" anstelle von "ALT" aufgerufen
<koegs> Also ich hab skalieren auf ALT+Maus2 und Fenstermenü auf ALT+Maus3
<koegs> warum der das bei dir verwurschelt, gute frage
<deem> koegs: ich hatte das bei einem arbeitskollegen auch schon ausprobiert. selbes problem
<deem> koegs: welches ubuntu hast du?
<koegs> auf 10.04 64bit kann ich die Punkte problemlos unterschiedlich konfigurieren
<deem> ok. selbes ubuntu hier. bei mir gehts nicht
<deem> ich hab es auch schon per gconf-editor versucht. da kann ich dann zwar "Fenstermenü" komplett deaktivieren, dann funktioniert aber "fenster skalieren" auch nich tmehr
<koegs> obwohl, wenn ich Fenster skalieren auf die Taste von Fenstermenü ändern möchte, mag der das auch nicht
<deem> eben.
<koegs> Also Fenster skalieren auf "ALT+rechte Maustaste" übernimmt er nicht, obwohl ich ihm sage Fenstermenü deaktivieren
<deem> bingo
<deem> genau das problem hab ich auch
<koegs> ergo -> launchpad, have fun
<deem> angeblich soll das problem schon seit jaunty gefixed sein
<deem> zumindest wenn man compiz.org glauben kann
<urgru> wirless trouble: http://paste.ubuntu.com/666366/
<urgru> erreiche weiterhin keine verbindung mit meiner PRO/Wireless 3945ABG; windows treiber sind installiert
<jokrebel> urgru: Man hörte schon von Problemen wenn Sonderzeichen/Umlaute in der SSID/Passphrase waren. Ist dies ausgeschlossen? Anderer Kanal probiert?
<urgru> hlokrebel: habe ich schon versucht. Habe die ssid schon umbenannt; habe auch sogar schon die verschlüsselung deaktiviert; das problem ist auch an anderen hotspots dasselbe
<urgru> vielleicht kann/will sich das jemand über einen remote desktop ansehen?
<taunix> urgru, du willst wildfremden leutz zugang zu deinem rechner verschaffen?
<urgru> taunix: man sieht, wie lange ich mich mit dem problem schon erfolglos herumschlage...
<jokrebel> urgru: Momentan bist Du per LAN online?
<urgru> jokrebel. ja
<taunix> urgru, das macht aber die situation nicht anders, dass du da wildfremde leutz an deinen rechner lässt, da ist es fraglich, ob nur nur das w-lan zum funktionieren gebracht wird
<deem> man könnte die kiste ja auch direkt nach aussen hin erreichbar machen und als botnetz benutzen :D
<urgru> taunix: danke für die warnung. 
<deem> wenn das hier einer liest baut er schnell ne deb, die die vermeintlichen wlantreiber beinhalten installiert die mit deinem sudo passwort und zack. hast du noch einiges mehr installiert
<urgru> ok. vorschlag zurückgezogen. problem bleibt aber
<shabbe> ugru: ist die firmware installiert?
<urgru> shabbe: hatte native drivers vorher. das hat bis vor ein paar tagen funktioniert. Nach erfolglosen versuchen hat mir jemand empfohlen ubuntu 11.04 neu zu installieren. nachdem das nicht funtionierte habe ich die windowstreiber via ndiswrapper installiert. erfolglos.
<jokrebel> urgru: Google bringt mich auf verschiedenen Seiten darauf man solle den NM entfernen und WICD nehmen.
<urgru> wicd habe ich probiert. Gleiches problem wicd meldet mir sogar bei unverschlüsseltem AP, dass die authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen sein. seltsamerweise zeigt der router (fritzbox) auch keinen log mit der mac meiner wlan-karte.
<jokrebel> urgru: Wie - hat bis vor ein paar Tagen funktioniert?
<jokrebel> Fritzbox schon neu gestartet?
<urgru> jokrebel: ich hatte das teil wegen eiens grafikchip-fehlers in der werkstatt.  danach funktionierte es nicht mehr. Mit win xp, das auch noch auf dem rechner drauf ist, funktioniert es. ich schließe also einen hardware fehler aus.
<urgru> fritzbox mehrfach neu gestartet und zum teil schon rekonfiguriert (einfachere ssid, verschlüsselung an/aus, etc.)
<k1l> urgru: die wlan karte läuft out of the box. sicher, dass die fritzbox richtig läuft? dass das pw richtig ist? 
<k1l> vlt mal bei nem anderen router probieren?
<k1l> mac-filter und so spässe vlt eingeschaltet?
<urgru> kll:  pw habe ich schon hunderte geprüft, neu eingegeben. wie gesagt, habe auch schon die verschlüsselung mal abgedreht. gleicher fehler
<urgru> kll: auch an anderem hotspot probiert. erfolglos. ich vermute daher, dass es weder am router noch an der hardware meines rechnerl liegt. 
<urgru> kll: mac-filter: wie könnte ich das versehentlich eingeschalten haben?
<k1l> bei mir lief sie mit 11.04 ootb mit dem networkmanager
<urgru> kll: ootb lief sie seit der gestrigen installation leider nicht mehr bei mir.
<jwi> nur zur klarheit - du hattest 11.04 drauf, wlan funktionierte, dann ging das ding in die werkstatt und danach ging's ohne dass du was an ubuntu geändert hattest nicht mehr? hat die werkstatt auch irgendwas an der software auf dem rechner rumgepfuscht?
<urgru> ich meine doch nicht. selbst wenn: wie kann es sein, dass die wlan-karte auf winxp weiterhin problemlos funktioniert, aber auf 11.04 nicht mehr?
<urgru> und 11.04 habe ich ja nochmal neu installiert
<jwi> was vielleicht nicht die schlaueste idee war ...
<jokrebel> urgru: geht es denn mit ner LiveCD? ggf. auch mal die 10.04LTS testen.
<mgolisch> was passiert denn?
<urgru> jwi: habe nur den rat von jemandem auf #ubuntu gefolgt
<urgru> jokrebel: mit der ubuntu installations cd "ubuntu testen ohne installation" gehts auch nicht
<mgolisch> gibt der treiber fehler aus beim laden?
<urgru> all: kann es sein, dass irgendwie auf der karte z.b. ein switch geschalten wurde, die das senden deaktiviert?
<urgru> mgolisch: treiiberfehler habe ich keinen gesehen. gibt es einen log, wo dieser zu finden wäre?
<mgolisch> dmesg
<urgru> mgolisch: dmesg liefert bei native und windows triebern: "wlan0: direct probe to 00:1f:3f:12:5f:1c timed out"
<jokrebel> .oO( gab es da nicht mal einen komischen Fall wegen "Powermanagement" (oder so) der WLAN-Karte? )
<urgru> jokrebel: iwconfig meldet "power management: off"
<mgolisch> hm
<mgolisch> evtl wird ein falscher treiber geladen
<mgolisch> oder so
<mgolisch> sicher du verwendest den richtigen treiber?
<urgru> mgolisch: habe sowohl den ootb native treiber versucht als auch den windows treiber. beidesmal dasselbe. ich schließe das daher eher aus. 
<mgolisch> und du bist sicher das er jeweils den richtigen treiber geladen hat?
<jwi> urgru: was einen "switch" angeht - 'rfkill list'
<mgolisch> du hast sie manuell geladen? bzw den jeweils anderen geblacklisted?
<urgru> ich habe gem. ubuntu doku die nativen in blacklist.conf ergänzt, wie es in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper beschrieben ist. 
<urgru> jwi: rfkill list liefert: "0: phy0:  Wireless LAN, soft blocked: no, hard blocked: no"
<jwi> damit hätte sich die theorie also schon mal erledigt
<urgru> ich versuche schon stark, mir einen usb-wlan-stick zuzulegen. aber das ist ja auch nicht das gelbe vom ei für ein notebook
<urgru> ich meine natürlich "ich erwäge"
<subz3r0> moin
<subz3r0> wie bekomme ich nautilus dazu, dass auch versteckte files (.blub) gefunden werden? Ctrl+H zeigt sie zwar an, wenn ich dann allerdings was suche, werden sie nicht gefunden.
<subz3r0> klar gehts auch über die shell, aber warum nicht auch im nautilus?
<jokrebel> btw. - manche WLAN-Karten haben/hatten doch Probleme im zusammenspiel mit bestimmten WLAN-Standards (802.11x) bzw. Mixedmodes davon, oder?
<mgolisch> subz3r0: wie suchen?
<subz3r0> jokrebel, hatte bisher nie probleme, egal ob b oder g, nur mit n-draft
<subz3r0> mgolisch, ctrl+f
<mgolisch> hm geht evtl einfach nicht
<subz3r0> selbst wenn ich zuvor ctrl+h mache um sie anzuzeigen, werden keine gefunden
<mgolisch> nach sowas sucht der normale user ja auch nicht
<subz3r0> hab auch schon im forum, wiki usw. gesucht, allerdings bin ich nicht "fündig" geworden ;)
<urgru> jokrebel: aber die PRO/Wireless 3945ABG ist jetzt doch auch keine exotische karte...?
<subz3r0> mgolisch, kennst du ne alternative zu nautilus, eine die das evtl. kann?
<jokrebel> urgru: Was verlierts Du wenn Du es mal versucht umzustellen auf zB. nur 802.11b (und was halt sonst noch zur Auswahl steht)?
<urgru> ich meine, das hab ich schon mal probiert. aber ich teste es gleich mal.
<subz3r0> urgru, hab zwar den anfang nicht mitbekommen, aber evtl liegts am router? war bei mir zumindest schon mehrfach so.
<jokrebel> urgru: Und nimm auch mal gleich einen Kanal kleiner 10.
<urgru> subz3r0: glaub ich nicht, da das problem auch bei anderen hotpsots das gleiche ist. abgesehen davon hänge ich an meinem router auch mit anderen geräten und anderer OS problemlos dran
<urgru> kanal ist 5
<subz3r0> urgru, k
<urgru> k?
<subz3r0> urgru, naja "ok" dann wirds am router wohl ned liegen :D
<urgru> bin jetzt nur auf b gegangen. kein erfolg
<urgru> wenn mir lhsw sagt, dass es eine PRO/Wireless 3945ABG sei, dann stimmt das doch, oder?
<deem> sollte
<jokrebel> urgru: was sagt denn lsusb?
<urgru> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402097/
<urgru> was auch immer das jetzt heißen soll
<jokrebel> nichts…
<deem> lsusb für ein internes wlan gerät? o_O
<k1l> ab und zu sind die auch mal am usb-bus angebunden. aber lspci sollte da richtig sein
<deem> sowas gibts?
<urgru> lspci zeigt  mir "04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)"
<urgru> kann es sein, dass hier bei der pci belegung etwas im zuge des grafikchip tausches durcheinander gewürfelt wurde?
<deem> urgru: was soll denn an der belegung falsch sein?
<urgru> keine ahnung
<jokrebel> deem: Hatt ich schon öfter.
<cr0wd> tach zusammen
<urgru> also ich gebe erstmal auf...:(
<dakira> tach
<urgru> euch allen erstmal danke für die unterstützung
<beaver74> urgru> um dir wirklich sicher zu sein, das die Ausgabe von lspci passt, schau doch im Netz ob dein Laptop wirklich diese Karte verbaut hat.. könntest die Frage im Hinterkopf ausschließen
<jokrebel> urgru: Erfolgreich wär uns lieber gewesen…
<urgru> jokrebel: danke trotzdem. ich versuchs vielleicht heute abend oder morgen hier nochcmal. vielleicht hat dann nochwer eine idee.
<koegs> urgru: wenn du lust hast, könntest du ja mal mit ner 10.04 Live-CD testen ob es damit klappt
 * jokrebel hatte das auch schon vor längerer Zeit vorgeschlagen.
<beaver74> urgru> hört sich blöd an, wir hatten es hier allerdings mal.. dabei drehte es sich aber um UMTS.. ist dein Akku im Gerät eingesetzt?
<beaver74> oder kannst du ausschließen das es damals auch ohne funktionierte?
<beaver74> s/ausschließen/bestätigen/
<shetlandpony> beaver74 meant: oder kannst du bestätigen das es damals auch ohne funktionierte?
<urgru> koegs: es funktioniert unter winxp...
<urgru> akku ist drinnen im notebook...
<nodi> he alla :)
<nodi> weiss jemand , welhes programm ich bei ubuntu als irc server benutzen kann??
<ZeroMC> such einfach in deinem paketmanager nach ircd
<beaver74> urgru> würde nun auch mal die Live-CD versuchen und schauen ob dort das selbe modul wie unter deiner jetzigen Installation verwendet wird
<nodi> ZeroMC Thx
<nodi> was heisst denn das d hinter dem irc ?
<beaver74> urgru> modul entladen/laden und schauen was die logs sagen, also dmesk und/oder /var/log/messages
<beaver74> urgru> .. könnte man noch versuchen
<urgru> beaver: wie lade/entlade ich die module
<urgru> ß
<dakira> nodi: d = daemon
<beaver74> urgru> modprobe -r modulname
<sq-one> urgru: mit modprobe
<nodi> aha ok, ich mach mich da mal schlau
<beaver74> modulename :)
<nodi> danek :)
<nodi> danke
<beaver74> urgru> ohne -r würde er das modul wieder laden
<urgru>  beaver: danke, aber welches modul / modulname?
<dakira> nodi: daemons sind die dienste die bei *nixen im Hintergrund arbeiten. offtopic: An der Stelle empfehle ich allen hier das Buch "Daemon" von Daniel Suarez als Pflichtlektuere :-)
<koegs> urgru: du willst es aber unter ubuntu testen und unter 11.04 gehts nicht oder welche version ist aktuell installiert?
<urgru> koegs: unter 11.04 hat es früher bereits funktioniert. 11.04 ist derzeit installiert, parallel zu win xp. unter win gehts. unter 11.04 nicht, weder utner der LiveCD noch unter der installation.
<beaver74> urgru> sende mal bitte lspci in ein pastebin
<urgru> beaver74: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402102/
<koegs> deshalb der vorschlag mit der 10.04 live-cd/usb-stick, ums mal zu testen
<koegs> wenns dann immer noch nicht geht und es vorher mal ging, dann tipp ich ganz schwer auf hardware-probleme
<urgru> koegs: aber warum gehts dann unter winxp?
<beaver74> urgru> danke, bitte nochmal mit -v, so werden die verwendeten Module nicht mit angegeben
<koegs> tja, warum warum, ich kenne deine installation nicht, deshalb der vorschlag (zum letzten mal) mit der live-cd
<urgru> koegs: ich nehme deinen vorschlag ja ernst. die live cd 10.04 lade ich gerade runter. wird also noch dauern...
<beaver74> urgru> also ohne -v wurden die Module nicht mit angegeben
<urgru> beaver: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402107/
<beaver74> jo, danke
<beaver74> urgru> dann könntest du mit 'modprobe -r iwl3945 && modprobe iwl3945' das Module entladen/laden und anschließend die logs ansehen oder besser pasten
<beaver74> wenn du noch Zeit und Lust hast ;) kannst die ganze Sache natürlich auch auf später verschieben
<beaver74> urgru> und due könntest in der Live-CD schauen ob dort ebenfalls das 'iwl3945' verwendet wird
<beaver74> urgru> und evtl. die Logs vergleichen, also die Ausgabe in der Live-CD speichern und mit deinem jetzigen System prüfen
<urgru> ich werd jetzt mal die liveCD probieren. dazu werd ich off seni.
<urgru> beaver: wie komme ich an die logs?
<urgru> mit dmesg?
<beaver74> ich denke das sie dort liegen, ja, kann gerne bestätigt werden ;) .. du kannst dir auch in Ruhe /var/log/dmesg ansehen
<beaver74> urgru> /var/log/messages würde ich mir auch ansehen
<beaver74> urgru> dort solltest du in der Live-CD nach deiner Karte/dem Module suchen.. wenn du das ent- und wieder lädst.. dürften die meldungen am Ende der Logs liegen
<urgru> ich geh jetzt off; aber in der zwischenzeit:http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402112/ 
<beaver74> jap, cu
<urgru> bis dann, thx beaver
<jokrebel> ....Error setting Tx power - Zeile 20 vielleicht das Problem?
<beaver74> jokrebel> hier hat schon jemand gebastelt http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-wireless/msg67482.html
<beaver74> jokrebel> evtl kann man dem Module die Option 'tx_power_next=0' auch über /etc/modules mitgeben, das weiß ich aber nicht
<ohcibi> sehe ich das richtig, dass aptitude beim removen automatisch nicht benötigte deps loescht und apt-get nicht?
<ohcibi> *nicht mehr benötigte deps
<beaver74> ohcibi> siehst du richtig, das Verhalten lässt sich unter Optionen/Einstellungen in aptitude einstellen
<beaver74> .. und ist per default aktiviert
<ohcibi> k das erklaert, den wust den ich gestern kurzzeitig verursacht habe und dass ich mich darueber sehr wundern musste, weil ich die dinger von hand loeschen musste 8)
<jokrebel> beaver74: Auf alle Fälle lässt Zeile 22 (ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready) schon vermuten das da was nicht stimmt.
<beaver74> jup
<beaver74> jokrebel> 20 + 21 meinst du sicherlich
<beaver74> denke ich :)
<jokrebel> genau
<jokrebel> isser den schon wieder da?
<beaver74> hatte nicht darauf geachtet.. nö
<staatsfeindin> Hey wie kann ich eigentlich meinen pc namen ändern? also staatsfeindin@ Easynoteetcetc 
<miracee> staatsfeindin: vor oder nach dem @
<miracee> staatsfeindin: global oder nur fuer Dich?
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rechnername
<staatsfeindin> nach dem @
<staatsfeindin> Das davor ist ja nur der benutzer..
<bullgard4_> staatsfeindin: 'man hostname'
<dAnjou> hat der prompt denn was mit der netzwerkerei zu tun?
<miracee> staatsfeindin: willst Du den namen global aendern oder nur in deiner shell?
<miracee> staatsfeindin: nur fuer Dich - muesstest Du einfach der .bashrc sagen, wie der prompt aussieht
<beaver74> miracee> sie möchte den Hostnamen ändern.. nicht den prompt
<miracee> staatsfeindin: global kannst Du den namen in /etc/hostname aendern
<miracee> beaver74: das war die frage
<staatsfeindin> Okay ich probiers mal aus..
<beaver74> staatsfeindin> /etc/hostname allein zu ändern reicht nicht aus, lies bitte den von koegs gesendeten link dazu
<staatsfeindin> ohja ich seh's..
<beaver74> schön :)
<staatsfeindin> jetzt ist aber die frage wie starte ich eine root shell? mach ja immer alles via "sudo" ..
<staatsfeindin> falls ich überhaupt was an der konsole machen muss ^^ 
<jokrebel> staatsfeindin: Wozu brauchst Du da dann eine Root-Shell?
<koegs> wenn du lokal am rechner bist, brauchst du keine rootshell, sondern machst das einfach über sudo
<staatsfeindin> Diese Änderungen sollte man in einer Rootshell oder im Recovery Modus vollziehen, da sonst das Risiko besteht, dass man sich aus dem Rechner aussperrt. Die Änderungen kann man mit jedem beliebigen Editor [2] [3] ausführen.
<miracee> staatsfeindin: sudo bash
<staatsfeindin> Die änderungen mit dem editor funktionieren auch nich irgendwie *lach*  kann nur lesen aber nicht schreiben bzw bearbeiten
<miracee> staatsfeindin: welcher editor? vi?
<staatsfeindin> Nunja da steht "mit texteditor öffnen" 
<staatsfeindin> gedit*
<miracee> staatsfeindin: aehhhhh der ist grafisch oder?
<staatsfeindin> Jupp
<miracee> das geht meines wissens nicht so einfwach - nimm einen nicht-graphischen - vi oder emacs oder nano oder picco 
<staatsfeindin> ist da schon einer bei ubuntu von anfangan dabei?
<jokrebel> staatsfeindin: Wenn dann mus man diesen Editor natürlich mit Rootrechten starten. In dem Fall "gksu gedit" denke ich.
<k1l> nano ist sicher am einfachsten als einsteiger
<koegs> staatsfeindin: gksudo gedit /etc/hostname
<deem> jokrebel: du denkst richtig =)
<beaver74> staatsfeindin> mit dem Aussperren ist, denke ich, ein entferntes Ändern gemeint, wenn Du dich per ssh angemeldet hast und einen im Netzwerk befindlichen Rechner ändern möchtest.. da könnte die Verbindung unterbrochen werden
<staatsfeindin> gksudo gedit /etc/hostname klappt ;)
<staatsfeindin> root@EasyNote-LS11HR:~# sudo hostname -F /etc/hostname 
<staatsfeindin> sudo: unable to resolve host EasyNote-LS11HR
<staatsfeindin> root@EasyNote-LS11HR:~# 
<staatsfeindin> hab beide dateien geändert..
<staatsfeindin> Jemand ne idee?
<staatsfeindin> Ah ne is gut.. war anscheinend irgend ne error nachricht hat aufjedenfalls alles funktioniert danke ;)
<apricot1> wie kann ich unter Ubuntu 10 ein pdf Dokument so umwandeln, dass es in OpenOffice berbeitet werden kann. Formatierungen sollten erhalten bleiben.
<k1l> apricot1: ubuntu 10 gibts nciht. 10.04 oder 10.10?
<apricot1> okok  :)   10.10
<blueonyx> hi, gibts nen einfachen weg bei ssh login des users home per sshfs von der maschine zu mounten von der der user kommt?
<apricot1> k1l, kannst du helfen, oder wolltest du nur nörgeln ?? Ob 10.04 oder 10.10 ist doch für die PDF-Konvertierung wohl egal...
<k1l> apricot1: nee nur nörgeln. deswegen helfe ich dir jetzt auch absichtlich nicht mehr.
<apricot1> k1l, vielen Dank für deine trefflichen Kommentare
<k1l> fürs log (oder falls der eingeschnappte user nochmal wiederkommt): http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OpenOffice.org/Erweiterungen#PDF-Import
<beaver74> mag wohl am ungewohnt guten Wetter heute liegen :/
<jokrebel> .oO( wir hatte auch grad erst Vollmond </OT> )
<miracee> blueonyx: welchen sinn sollte das haben?
<blueonyx> miracee: ich brauch sowas wie ldm von ltsp für nicht grafische logins. dass der user auch immer vom fileserver kommt stimmt auch nicht.
<miracee> blueonyx: tunnels Du X ueber ssh?
<miracee> blueonyx: mounten muss schon der rechner zulassen - dessen fs gemounted werden soll
<blueonyx> ja
 * jokrebel versteht das auch nicht so ganz…
<miracee> blueonyx: das kommt auf die netzwerk-sicherheits-einstellung an
<miracee> jokrebel: du verstehst nincht, was ich grad erzaehl oder was blueonyx will?
<blueonyx> ich werd wohl nen user machen müssen der auf den fileserver kommt, verzeichnisse in /home erstellt und dann nen script mit pam_exec starten
<miracee> blueonyx: salopp gesagt - dass muss die firewall und der rechner zulassen
<jokrebel> miracee: Eher zweiteres
<miracee> blueonyx: schau dir mal NFS an
<blueonyx> ich will dass sich user per ssh auf verschiedenen machinen einloggen und immer das selbe home sehen
<blueonyx> nfs fällt aus
<miracee> blueonyx: ohne nfs geht das meines wissens nicht
<blueonyx> mit sshfs schon
<blueonyx> aber halt umständlicher :/
<miracee> blueonyx: und dann wird einer root auf der maschine und macht rm -rf auf des anderen home
<urgru> beaver, koegs:  wlan funktioniert auch über 10.04 LiveCD nicht...
<miracee> blueonyx: und se funktioniert auch nur, wenn der client es zulaesst
<jokrebel> urgru: Was sagt "rfkill list"
<urgru> jokrebel: hard und soft: no
<blueonyx> miracee: was kann nfs dagegen tun? :>
<miracee> blueonyx: da liegen die homes auf einem server - Du moechtest es genau anders herum - die homes verteilt
<beaver74> urgru> aber sie tats? unter welcher Version?
<beaver74> habs nicht ganz verfolgt, sorry
<beaver74> also damals, befor der Rechner das Haus verließ
<blueonyx> miracee: ne nich ganz, aber passt scho, danke
<beaver74> bevor :)
<blueonyx> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/libs/pam/Linux-PAM-html/sag-pam_exec.html wenn ich nun das script als root ausführen will, muss ich dann seteuid angeben oder eben nicht?
<urgru> jukrebel: beaver: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402117/; die letzten 4 zeilen sehen immer gleich aus. kommt mir nicht ganz kosher vor.
<beaver74> ,tab? urgru 
<urgru> tab?
<beaver74> öh
<jokrebel> urgru: seh ich auch so.
<jokrebel> beaver74: Das Pony ist vorhin durchgerannt.
<jokrebel> durchgebrannt
<beaver74> urgru> due kannst die Nicks mit einem <TAB> vervollständigen.. einfach eindeutige "Anfangsbuchstaben" eingeben zum Nick, und dan TAB drücken..
<beaver74> dann*
<urgru> beaver74: ah. super!
<beaver74> jo
<urgru> jokrebel: beaver74: das log sagt mir leider gar nix, wo ich weiterwüsst.
<jokrebel> bbs
<beaver74> urgru> dein Problem wird imho mit der Zeile 20 zusammenhängen.. evtl findest du ein paar Informationen dazu im Netz.. nicht evtl, die findet man :) mir fällt es nur gerade schwer da die zu deinem Problem passenden aus zu filtern, den Part kannst du auch sehr gut übernehemen.. UND ich würde in ca. 2h hier nochmal fragen, behaupte ich einfach mal das dann ein paar mehr Menschen hier online sind die dir helfen könnten
<beaver74> urgru> ich will aber nochmal nachfragen.. die W-LAN Karte lief in dem Rechner unter Ubuntu mal? Welche Version hattest du da verwendet?
<urgru> 11.04
<beaver74> also die wo es jetzt klemmt?
<beaver74> urgru> ?
<urgru> beaver74: es klemmt bei 11.04 installation, 11.04 livecd und 10.04 live cd; früher hat's auf 11.04 funktioniert
<beaver74> hm, ok..
<beaver74> urgru> wusel dich mal bitte durch die Suchbegriffe ""Error setting Tx power"+iwl3945"
<urgru> beaver74: bin grad dabei
<beaver74> jo, sorry, manch einem muss man das so deutlich sagen ;)
<beaver74> ein "+ubuntu" kann natürlich das Ganze eingrenzen
<beaver74> urgru> ich werde dir leider nicht weiterhelfen können.. fasse die Frage/das Problem später bitte nochmal zusammen, gebe die HW Informationen mit an und sende die logs in einem pastebin.. wenn die Karte mal lief unter 11.04 und derzeit Windows diese nutzen kann, könnte ich mir sehr gut vorstellen das sich das Problem lösen lässt, nur leider nicht von meiner Seite :}
<urgru> beaver74: danke dir erstmal. ich bin nach recherche nach "error setting tx power" auch noch nicht weitergekommen. wollen wir mal später schaun
<beaver74> urgru> sehr gerne und gutes Gelingen
<miracee> ich denke - hier finde ich die leute, die die meisten deutschen begriffen kenne - gibt es eine sinnvolle uebersetzung zum thema write-cache fuer dirty pages - also fuer das dirty?
<miracee> oder spricht man da im deutschen auch von dirty?
<dadrc> ,ot? miracee 
<dadrc> ach ja, bot tot
<dadrc> Für sowas bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic fragen
<miracee> dadrc: das ist linux kernel
<dadrc> Ja, aber es ist kein Problem mit Ubuntu -- und dafür ist der Channel hier da.
<miracee> dadrc: ich haette auch fragen koennen, was dirty_background_ratio macht
<jokrebel> miracee: glaubs einfach…
<beaver74> miracee> warum suchst du nicht im Netz, wenn der Suchbegriff bekannt und so einfach anzuwenden ist?
<miracee> beaver74: weil ich gerne eine deutsche erklaerung haette - keine englische
<miracee> jokrebel: ich will mich ja gar nicht streiten
<beaver74> die Ausgaben die deine Suchmaschine macht wenn sie auf deutsch suchen soll, reichen dir nicht aus?
<k1l> miracee aka susanne. da du die channelregeln sehr gut kennst werte ich das grade als dreisten verstoß. die konsequenzen kennst du. also handel gemäß der channelregeln oder bleib draussen. EOD
<beaver74> susanne: da http://wiki.debianforum.de/Debian_auf_dem_Desktop, viel besser kann die Frage nicht beantwortet werden
<PBeck> hi
<beaver74> hi PBeck 
<PBeck> hi beaver74 
<Jarock> huhu
<Jarock> ich habe eine frage kann man bei ati under ubuntu die funktion "GL vertex buffer object" aktivieren sonst läuft mein unity nicht
<ppq> Jarock: installier mal das paket fglrx-amdcccle und sieh dich dann im konfigirationsdialog nach sowas um
<ppq> Jarock: (einfach mal davon ausgehend, dass du fglrx nutzt)
<Jarock> ist installiert
<Jarock> finde aber da nicht wirklich viel
<Jarock> muss doch eine möglichkeit geben das zuaktivieren ich meine ohne fglrxgeht unity
<Jarock> nur laufen die spiele net so flüssig
<Der_Held> ls
<eddie> hallo zusammen,  ich habe 2 windows partionen manuel unter ubuntu eingebunden. dabei stört mich nun, dass im nautilus-explorer unter Orte 2 angeblich gemountete partitionen auftauchen die ich manuel bereits angebunden habe. - wie kann ich diese doppelten einträge entfernen ? 
<miracee> eddie: kannst du mal bitte definieren, was genau du mit partitionene meinst
<eddie> 2 windows laufwerke, die ich unter ubuntu eingebunden habe
<rumpe1> eddie, existieren für die betroffenen partitonen fstab-einträge?
<eddie> sie sind in der fstab eingetragen, ja - sie lassen sich auch ohne probleme mounten - nur mich stört dass die laufwerke doppelt angezeigt werden im nautilus
<eddie> wenn ich eines der laufwerke auswähle bekomme ich folgende meldung: Unable to mount SylverMile 
<eddie> Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE
<eddie> library. Either mount the volume as root, or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated
<eddie> FUSE support and make it setuid root. Please see more information at
<Der_Held> @eddie unter Orte tauchen Deine gemounteten winparties doppelt auf weil Sie bereits gemountet waren
<bekks> Dann solltest Du tun, was da steht ;)
<Der_Held> siehe fstab eintrag
<jokrebel> eddie: Ohne grad Zeit zu haben zu überprüfen, ob das für Dich passt, IIRC aber schon http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/nautilus#Partitionen-doppelt-angezeigt
<eddie> so dann teste ich mal ohne die uuid einzubinden
<rumpe1> eddie, könnte es nicht einfach an den rechten liegen?
<rumpe1> eddie, immerhin ist das genau das ja die Fehlermeldung
<eddie> okay, ich habe die fstab datei angepasst und mit mount -a sind die doppelten einträgen jetzt verschwunden - ich teste ob sie auch beim einloggen nicht wieder auftauchen
<eddie> es sieht aber schon gut aus 
<eddie> vielen Dank zusammen
<MisterX> hallo zusammen
<MisterX> es mag ein bisschen off-topic sein, aber könnte mir vll jemand sagen, wie ich in einem python-skript auf die argumente der kommandozeile zugreifen kann?
<eddie> perfekt - genauso wollte ich es haben ;)
<MisterX> ich bin soweit, dass es über sys.argv geht, allerdings kann ich das nicht durchlaufen (würde es gern mit ner for-schleife tun)
<eddie> thanks 
<Frickelpit> MisterX: bisschen offtopic ist gut
<MisterX> hey, immerhin sind ne menge wichtige *buntu-dienstprogramme in python geschrieben ;D
<Frickelpit> frag mal in #ubuntu-de-offtopic oder einem entsprechenden channel für python
<MisterX> k
<Der_Held> http://openbook.galileocomputing.de/python/
<Der_Held> haette ihm helfen koennen....  aber haette liegt im bette..
<mazeLe> aloha. hab nen ubuntu 10.04. seit meinem letzten update probleme mit video/audio-playern (kein player funzt außer mplayer). hat noch anders diese probleme?
<bullgard4_> mazeLe: Ich habe dieses Problem nicht. --  "funzt nicht" ist keine exakte Beschreibung. --  Kannst Du keine Fehlermeldung extrahieren dabei?
<mazeLe> bullgard4: also, ich habe vlc mal vom terminal ausgeführt: [0x22fada8] pulse audio output: No. of Audio Channels: 2             Bus-Zugriffsfehler
<mazeLe> hmmm
<mazeLe> bei totem gibts auch nen Bus-Zugriffsfehler...
<bullgard4_> Übel!
<mazeLe> irgend ne idee woran es liegen könnte?
<bullgard4_> mazeLe: Meine Idee wäre, daß Du im pulseaudio-Paket in dessen Beschreibung nachguckst, was sich geändert hat gegenüber der alten Version. 
<mazeLe> ok, danke für den tipp, dem werd ich mal nachgehen
<jokrebel> gn8
<kibaky> namd, hab nen problem: ich will per sudoers einem user erlauben networkign restart duchrzuführen, scheitert aber an den permissions obwohl ich eiglt alles erlaubt habe .. jemand ne idee vielleicht?
<dAnjou> kibaky: was hälst du davon, die konfigurationen zu nopasten?
<dAnjou> ,paste? kibaky 
<dAnjou> shit
<dAnjou> http://paste.pocoo.org/ <- da rein
<dAnjou> mach sachen unkenntlich, wo es nötig is
<kibaky> hab nur die zeilen genommen die wichtig sind meiner meinung nach, aber man sieht alle versuche http://paste.pocoo.org/show/458918/
<kibaky> hab noch den return eingefügt
<Stoken> hallo playstation emulator gibts sowas?
<Stoken> für Ubuntu?
<ppq> Stoken: http://miqueridopinwino.blogspot.com/2008/11/tutorial-utilizando-el-emulador-epsxe.html
<ppq> ich hoffe, du kannst spanisch :)
<ppq> wenn nicht, kommt man mit etwas gesundem menschenverstand auch weiter
<Stoken> ePSXe taugt das was?
<ppq> ePSXe und pSX gibts
<ppq> ja ePSXe taugt
<ppq> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=12203
<Stoken> und auf netbook mit 1.6GHz und 1GB ram sollten ps1 spiele doch technisch locker laufen auf dem kleinem Monitor.
<ppq> das kann ich dir nicht sagen
<ppq> nativ unter windows - ja, locker. aber mit wine ist das was anderes
<BigKing> Hallo, würde gerne die aktuelle Version von eclipse installieren, aber mit apt-get install eclipse erhalte ich immer Version 3.7
<BigKing> es gibt aber schon Version 4.1
<BigKing> ist davon noch abzuraten?
<toor_> nabend
<toor_> ist es möglich z.B. die Leertaste auf die ALT taste zu legen?
<ohhi> ppq wie komse jauf wine in der repo gibs doch natives zeug
<ohhi> toor_ jap isset
<k1l> BigKing: neue versionen gibts erst mit dem nächsten release. sicherheits oder bug fixes kommen aber per patch. wenn du eine bestimmte version brauchst (nicht nur weil versionsgeil) dann schau mal in die backports oder such dir nen ppq
<toor_> unter windows hatte ich da so ein nettes programm b.z.w. konnte es per regedit ändern. wie komme ich nun unter linux speziell ubuntu nun an diese config?
<k1l> *ppa
<ppq> genau, der ppq macht das auch gern oO
<ohhi> stoken PCSX
<ohhi> toor_ mom das ist recht einfach
<BigKing> k1l, danke, dann lass ich die "aktuelle" Version in 11.04 einfach so laufen... macht ja nicht so einen riesen Unterschied, glaub ich
<ppq> ohhi: gut zu wissen, dachte das gibts nur für windows
<Stoken> ist pcsx besser?
<Fuchs> toor_: geht ohne grossen Aufwand mit xmodmap 
<ohhi> stoken ist halt das was in der repo nativ drin ist
<Fuchs> toor_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xmodmap  << da zum Lesen 
<ohhi> immer erst nach packeten suchen befor man hier fagt
<ppq> ohhi: weise gesprochen :)
<toor_> vielen dank @ Fuchs :) werde mich da mal reinfuchsen höhö ;-) im ernst, hast mir sehr geholfen. vielen dank
<Fuchs> keine Ursach
<BigKing> musst grad wg. schwerwiegendem Fehler Eclipse neu installieren bzw. erstmal runtrschmeissen. im Menü ist es aber noch zu finden? warum?
<NTQ> wie kann ich denn mein nautilus killen? das ist vorhin abgestürzt und läuft irgendwie immer noch, sodass ich kein neues nautilus starten kann. pkill -9 nautilus klappt jedenfalls nicht
<BigKing> geht das nicht einfach mit kill nautilus?
<ppq> BigKing: kill nimmt ne pid, nicht den namen der binary
<NTQ> BigKing: normalerweise geht es mit pkill oder der pid von nautilus und kill. aber in dem fall passiert einfach gar nichts, wenn ich das tue
<BigKing> oh sorry... hab ich auch grad gesehen...
<BigKing> hatte es ausprobiert...
<Stoken> abs installiert aber es läuft nicht der pcsx
<Stoken> .
<toor_> habe mich etwas mit "xmodmap" befasst nur bin ehrlich gesagt nicht schlau raus geworden wie ich nun z.B. die "leertaste" auf die "alt" taste legen kann.
<ohhino> Stoken,  ja da fehlt noch das bios
<k1l> Stoken: die bios files selber sind afaik nicht legal.
<ohhino> toor_ ich erriner mich da an ein recht einfaches howtoo
<ohhino> wenn ichs finden würd -.-
<cr0wd> abend zusammen, kann mir jemand helfen bezüglich software raid 5 & samba? bekomme nur transferraten von 900 KB/s obwohl das ganze an nem gigabit switch hängt. bei dem prozessor handelt es sich um einen intel atom d425, obwohl dieser bekanntlich nicht der schnellste ist habe ich mir dennoch höhere transferraten versprochen. Wo könnte der flaschenhals liegen? 
<toor_> die meisten handeln von sonderzeichen änderung etc. :-(
<Stoken> achso das bios dachte ich mir, aus diesem grund hab ich mich auch vomepsxe abgewand^^
<ohhino> was ja eigentlich genau ist was du willst
<toor_> okay, ohhino hast du den "keycode" der DE leertaste?
<ohhino> wieso hast du keins ?
<toor_> =)
<ohhino> kommt man einfach dran
<ohhino> nun eig gibs da son befehl der einem anzeigtwechen code die nächste taste hat
<Stoken> ich mag gerne auf meinem netbook ps1 spiele spielen, für unterwegs.
<ohhino> ich such erstma meine fernbedienung dann deinen befehl
<miracee> cr0wd: sequenziell oder random?
<guntbert> ohhino: meinst du xev?
<NTQ> interessant. ich habe nichts getan und das sytem ist mal eben für ne minute eingefroren. jetzt hat nautilus eine neue pid und lässt sich auch wieder starten...
<toor_> "keycode  65"
<toor_> ahhh
<foxpalace> exit
<toor_> "keycode  65 = space NoSymbol space NoSymbol space"
<miracee> cr0wd: schreiben oder lesen?
<toor_> @guntbert,  joa xev oder xkeycaps wenn es per eine gui haben muss
<ohhino> oh danke
<miracee> cr0wd: wieviele bloecke read-ahead? hast du das schon umgestellt?
<toor_> obwohl xkeycaps scheint veraltet sehe ich gerade .. nehme das zurück
<cr0wd> miracee: hi, sequenziell zu der zweiten frage hab ich leider keine ahnung :)
<cr0wd> miracee: bin für jede hilfe dankbar
<miracee> cr0wd: /sbin/blockdev --setra 4096 /dev/sda
<miracee> das setzt 4096 bloecke fuer read-ahead
<cr0wd> miracee: hat das sofortige auswirkung?
<miracee> cr0wd: man blockdev
<miracee> cr0wd: da steht nix davon, dass es nicht sofort wirkung hat
<cr0wd> miracee: muss ich /sbin/blockdev --setra 4096 /dev/sda auf sda, sdb, sdc anwenden oder auf /dev/md0 (raid5) ?
<miracee> cr0wd: letzteres
<miracee> cr0wd: wieviel RAM hast du?
<cr0wd> miracee: 4 gb
<ohhino> toor_, wenn du des englischen mächtig bist könnte dieser treadt vllt schneller gehn http://www.bodhilinux.com/forums/index.php?/topic/1439-reprogram-caps-lock-key/
<miracee> cr0wd: dann kannst auch noch /proc/sys/vm/dirty_ratio und dirty_background_ratio runtersetzen - das erst auf 10% das waren 4 MB RAM fuer cache und das zweite auf 5% - heisst wenn 2 MB unterhalb 30 sec dirty sind wird der Auslagerungsprozess angestossen
<toor_> herrlich danke euch jungs :) habe es hinbekommen 
<miracee> cr0wd: wenn das alles nicht hilft - aehhh was sind das fuer zugriffe?
<cr0wd> miracee: wird gemacht, bis jetzt siehts immer noch mager aus mit unter 900 KB
<miracee> was sind das fuer platten?
<miracee> sata oder sas?
<cr0wd> miracee: cifs freigaben, 3x 2tb seagate 4kb sektor größe
<miracee> wieviel zeitgleiche zugriffe?
<miracee> cr0wd: wieviel u/min
<cr0wd> miracee: hmm glaub mal intelli point also 5400 - 7200
<toor_> musste mich nun erstmal damit richtig auseinander setzen. mein fehler.
<miracee> cr0wd: wir werdne hier gleich gekickt, weil das ist alles nicht mehr wirklich ubuntu
<ohhino> wohin geht man denn sonst mit solchen fragen
<miracee> cr0wd: und du bist dir sicher, es sind die platten nicht die cpu?
<NTQ> ohhino: evtl. #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<miracee> ohhino: normalerweise zu seinem ausbilder
<miracee> wenn man admin gelernt hat
<cr0wd> miracee: hab über die alternate installation ein software raid erstellt und nach der installation das raid 5 über nacht aufbauen lassen danach mit ext4 dateisystem erstellt was normal 4kb ? (korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre) automatisch wählt um auf 2tb und größer mit 4kb sektoren unterstützt wird?
<miracee> cr0wd: ueberwach das mal mit bonnie
<miracee> cr0wd: was fuer anwendungen hast du denn laufen lassen?
<miracee> ohhino: ernsthaft geht man mit solchen fragen eigentlich zu den leuten, die zustaendig fuer die software, die man auf so einem server laufen lassen,
<miracee> will
<miracee> ohhino: handelt es sich zum beispiel um datenbanken, gehst du - wenn es postgres ist - zu den postgresler, ist es mysql zu den mysqlern usw.
<cr0wd> miracee: nur cifs freigabe bis jetzt
<miracee> cr0wd: waren die transfers groesser als dein ram?
<miracee> cr0wd: das ist wichtig, weil wenn alles im ram gecached wird, kannst du plattenlast nicht wirklich richtig testen
<cr0wd> miracee: ja aber kann zur sicherheit nochmal testen
<miracee> cr0wd: du musst mit dem testen, was da hinterher auch wirklich drauf laeuft - sonst macht das testeen wenig sinn
<miracee> cr0wd: was wird das fuer ein server? datenbank, file, web, ...
<miracee> cr0wd: weil auch die optimierung und das tuning haengt von der anwendung ab
<cr0wd> miracee: das kann ich mit bonnie rausfinden? soweit ich in der kürze der zeit gelesen habe lässt sich damit schreib/lese geschwindigkeit sowie cpu last damit auslesen? sollte ein fileserver werden 
<miracee> cr0wd: da hast du richtig gelesen - ich hab nur von fileservern keine ahnung - bei datenbanken koennte ich dir ddanach weiterhelfen - bei fileservern nicht
<miracee> cr0wd: aber genau fuer diese dinge ist halt bonnie da - damit bekommst du einen ueberblick
<miracee> cr0wd: und ich wette fast - es ist  die cpu - die der engpass ist
<cr0wd> miracee: das kann ich nicht glauben 900 KB/s ist wirklich lächerlich wenig, mindestens das 30 fache hätte ich erwartet
<k1l> cr0wd: teste doch mal hdparm -t
<miracee> cr0wd: kommt auf deine tests an - 900 kann schon hinkommen
<cr0wd> miracee: Timing buffered disk reads: 562 MB in  3.00 seconds = 187.24 MB/sec
<miracee> cr0wd: schalt doch mal den write-cache ganz ab
<miracee> cr0wd: hdparm -W 0 /dev/NAME
<miracee> und teste dann
<miracee> und danach wieder anschalten - einfach 1 statt 0
<apollo13> und wenn alles nicht mehr hilft: raids mit ssds die gehen ab wie nix ;)
<miracee> apollo13: nicht wirklcih
<cr0wd> miracee: funktioniert nicht
<miracee> cr0wd: bei 5400 U/min - und einmal pro umdrehung wird geschrieben - dann kommst du auf 90 commits/sec
<miracee> bei 7200 auf 120 - das ist nicht viel
<miracee> cr0wd: wie funktioniert nicht? du musst das schon als root ausfueheren
<cr0wd> miracee: nee vertippt und habs 2 mal überlesen ;)
<vectory> seit irgendeinem update in 10.04 zeigt die fensterliste im gnome panel nur noch fenster auf dm jeweiligen monitor an, wie scheiße ist das denn, oder hab ich was flasch gemacht bzw. verstanden?
<miracee> vectory: das  kann man einstellen
<vectory> wo?
<miracee> rechte maustaste - einstellungen
<vectory> hab schon in "einstellungen geschaut" aber da kann man nur taskleiste für alle arbeitsflächen einstellen
<miracee> vectory: wuerde ich als erstes versuchen
<vectory> "einstellungen"
<miracee> vectory: ich such mir da auch immer den wolf - wobei mir passiert das meist anders herum - dass ich nach upgrades die fenster in allen, statt in nur dem jeweiligen hab
<vectory> jedenfalls ist das ne unart dem user jede änderung aufzudrücken, ohne zu fragen oder überhaupt ne meldung zu geben
<miracee> vectory: darueber reg ich mich schon seit letztem jahrhundert auf - aber mehr als graue haare hat das noch nicht gebracht
<k1l> vectory: klick mal mit der rechten maus ganz knapp neben den ersten eintrag. dann einstellungen der rest ist selbsterklärend.
<vectory> k1l: ich glaube du verstehst nicht
<vectory> da war ich grad
<k1l> "einstellungen der fensterliste" steht oben in dem einstellungsmenü?
<vectory> ja
<vectory> welchen eintrag meinst du, war da vorhin und hab nicht gemerkt das es mitlerweil geht. keiner der punkte passt zu dem problem imho
<vectory> sprich es geht wieder, aber wie krieg ichs nu wech? :P
<k1l> geh nochmal in dieses menü
<vectory> hab zwischendurch eine zweite fensterliste gelöscht, die sich da irgendwie eingemogelt hat. vllt war das die mit dem problem. der eintrag war bestimmt noch in gconf von einem alten panel übrig und hat sich dann an das neue panel_0 geheftet ... oder so. da sind auch noch 2 panels (3 und 4), die ich nicht sehen kann.
<vectory> k1l: und nu?
<k1l> das genannte menü ist selbsterklärend.
<vectory> da steht aber u.a. nur was von arbeitsfläche, mir gehts um monitor
<k1l> vectory: wenn du nicht 2 xserver hast (was du ja nicht erwähnst) sollte das genau die option sein, die du willst
<vectory> k1l: mit arbeitsflächen sind nicht die zwei hälften des erweiterten desktops gemeint, sondern die durch strg+alt+pfeil-links/-rechts erreichbaren sogenannten arbeitsflächen
<miracee> vectory: und du willst ein fenster ueber mehrere desktops verteilen
<vectory> nein T_T
<kevin_> Hallo, muss ich etwas auf einem Ubuntu 10.10 VServer einstellen damit ip6 nutzbar ist da bei ip4 bisher auch nichts manuell gemacht werden musste
<vectory> http://www.foopics.com/showfull/e6830bab2dbd0f56a52c382aaa2c048c totem war bis eben nicht im taskbar, jetzt ist es da, aber ich weiß nicht wie es da hin kommt ... die einstellungen der fensterleiste haben wenig damit zu tun
<vectory> wie man sieht ist totem auf einem anderen monitor, als die taskleiste, aber auf dem selben desktop und der gleichen arbeitsfläche
<vectory> lol, also wenn ich eine zweite fensterliste hinzufüge, zeigen alle fensterlisten nur die programme des monitors an auf dem sie sind
<vectory> was ein krampf
<k1l> wenn der 2. monitor eine eigenes panel hätte würde das sinn machen
<vectory> ja
<vectory> jetzt frag ich mich nur noch was 4 panels in gconf zu suchen haben, wenn ich nur 2 sehe
<k1l> hax404: magst du mal deine verbindung überprüfen?
<hax404> nein, ich teste gerade mal wieder irssi
<hax404> alles noch im normalen bereich
<hax404> ich gehe mal ins bett
#ubuntu-de 2011-08-16
<cr0wd> morgen zusammen :)
<jokrebel> hi
<Imo> hi, wenn ich mit mount -t smbfs eine smb laufwerk mounte und ich aber das immer bei jedem neustart gemountet haben will. wie mach ich das? kann ich einfach den befehl in die fstab eintragen??
<koegs> ,fstab? Imo
<koegs> ach immer noch kein pony
<Imo> keine ahnung :-) war nur sone idee?
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FSTAB
<koegs> da stehen beispiele
<Imo> meien frage war ja nur ob man das da eintragen kann?
<koegs> nicht das kommando, sondern in der syntax von fstab, siehe link...
<Imo> ok ich habs, danke euch
<Imo> ein smb laufwerk kann ich aber die ganze zeit eingehängt lassen oder? 
<Imo> schmiert mir nicht ab wie ftp?
<joschi> Imo: definiere "abschmieren"
<deem> Imo: sollte das einen timeout haben wird das automatisch, sobald du wieder daraufzugriefen willst eingehängt, aber nur, wenn es in der fstab steht
<deem> ansonsten verschwindet das auch irgendwann
<bullgard4_> Mit welchem Werkzeug bringt man mehrere digitale Lieddateien, die bei der Aufnahme unterscheidlich stark ausgesteuert wurden, auf gleiche Lautstärke?
<koegs> wenn es mp3 ist dann: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mp3gain
<dadrc> ansonsten wohl audacity
<koegs> hier steht auch einiges: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Audiodateien_umwandeln
<jokrebel> bullgard4_: Les hier grad was von "gamix" diesbezüglich
<dadrc> So, irgendwie komm ich nicht weiter: (Ich glaube) seit dem dhclient-Update neulich bringt mein Xubuntu 11.04 eth0 nicht mehr hoch, ifup eth0 liefert "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0" , einmal Stecker ziehen und wieder rein löst das Problem
<dadrc> In der /etc/network/interfaces steht eth0 nicht drin, damit der Network-Manager das alles übernimmt. Das Eintragen von auto eth0 da hilft aber auch nicht.
<bullgard4_> jokrebel "Gamix" ist ein Verlag? http://www.comicexpress.de/verlage.php/Gamix
<jokrebel> bullgard4_: Und "normalize" ist wohl anscheinend ein guter Suchstring.
<jokrebel> bullgard4_: soll laut nem thread ein Programm wie mp3gain sein… <ungeprüft>
<jokrebel> bullgard4_: normalize-audio - adjusts the volume of WAV, MP3 and OGG files to a standard volume level
<bullgard4_> jokrebel: Das Programm »gamix« scheint nur ein Soundmixer zu sein, bei dem man den Pegel für verschiedene Soundkarten von Hand einstellen kann. http://gkassube.de/books/SuSE-8.1/user/node21.html
<jokrebel> bullgard4_: aber normalize-audio ( http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/natty/normalize-audio ) sollte das sein was Du suchst.
<jokrebel> dadrc: Sicher das eth0 (noch) korrekt ist. Ivch bin bei manchem Rechner schon bei eth4. Das kann sich schon mal ändern wenn man viel rumbaut.
<dadrc> jokrebel, einmal Kabel raus und rein, dann ist eth0 voll funktionsfähig
<bullgard4_> jokrebel Ja! Das gibt es auch schon unter Ubuntu 10.04. --  Danke!
<jokrebel> bullgard4_: Gab es sogar schon bei dapper…
<bullgard4_> jokrebel Ich habe kein Dapper (mehr) laufen...
<jokrebel> dadrc: vielleicht nur ein DHCP-Problem?
<dadrc> jokrebel, unwahrscheinlich, kein anderer Rechner hier hat das Problem und wie gesagt, einmal Kabel raus/rein löst das Problem
<dadrc> brb
<bullgard4_> dadrc: [Lucid] 'man audacity': 'This man page does not describe all of the features of Audacity or how to use it; for this, see the html documentation that came with the program, which should be accessible from  the Help menu.' Audacity 1.3.12-beta > Help:  "You do not appear to have 'help' installed on your computer. Please view or download it online." http://manual.audacityteam.org/index.php?tit
<bullgard4_> le=Main_Page: "This online Manual is only for 1.3.14 alpha." <-- Warum paßt das alles nicht zusammen?
<dadrc> bullgard4_, keine Ahnung. Die Hilfe findet sich aber wohl hier: http://manual.audacityteam.org/man/Unzipping_the_Manual
<dadrc> Ansonsten tut es für solche grundliegenden Aufgaben aber auch die alte Anleitungt
<dadrc> Mal rebooten
<kevin_> Hallo, muss ich manuell etwas an Ubuntu 10.10 einstellen um ipv6 nutzen zu können, ich erhalte immer nur die übliche ipv6 serveraddresse bei verbindungen z.b
<bullgard4_> kevin_: Vielleicht hilft Dir das schon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/HOSTS
<kevin_> danke, werde mir das mal ansehen
<bullgard4_> kevin_: Wenns nicht geholfen hat, dann kann ich Dir noch zwei Leute nennen, die sich damit intensiv befaßt haben.
<kevin_> also habe nun mal versucht meine ip die mir zugewiesen wurde dort irgendwie zu integrieren aber nach restart keine veränderung
<kevin_> wenn ich das nun richtig verstehe müsste ich die ipv6 addresse die mir der provider zugewiesen hat doch irgendwie nutzen können, oder?
<gamer1990> Bei meinem Laptop mit Ubuntu 10.10 funktionieren seit einigen Tagen Hibernate und Suspend nicht mehr, er bereitet sich vor und bleibt mit nen blinkenden cursor hängen. Gibts möglichkeiten das Problem zu beheben ohne ihn neu aufsetzen zu müssen, wenn ja welche?
<bullgard4_> kevin_: Komm mal bitte in den Kanal #linuxworks
<XamDM> sagt mal, irgend nen spassvogel hat mich in #ubuntzu gebannt, wie bekomme ich das nun wieder hin ???
<jokrebel> XamDM:#ubuntzu gibt es nicht. Wie heißt Du normal?
<k1l> XamDM: für #ubuntu wendest du dich an #ubuntu-ops
<XamDM> danke
<XamDM> jokrebel, war nen tippfehler
<moritz_> Hi
<dadrc> Ich hab jetzt mal das nm-applet wieder aktiviert, beim Booten danach ging mein eth0 wieder sofort. Ich dachte immer, nm-applet ist ein reines Frontend, während der eigentliche Network-Manager als Dienst unabhängig davon läuft. Hat sich das irgendwann kürzlich geändert?
<moritz_> Hi
<sash_> dadrc: Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ihc könnte mir folgendes vorstellen: nm-applet ist das Frontend für den User-Bereich. Wenn du die entsprechende Connection also nicht als "Für Alle" gespeichert hast, dann wird das nicht in den globalen NM-Settings stehen, sondern nur in deinen. Und die werden nur mit laufendem NM-Applet geladen. Kannst ja mal testen, ob das geht, wenn die Verbindung für alle User eingestellt wird.
<moritz_> ich versuche eine Samba Freigabe zu mounten, problem ist aber dass ich keinerlei Dateien speichern darf. Ich darf zwar neue anlegen kann aber keine bearbeiten. Nachdem ich die Datei versuche zu speichern ist diese vollkommen leer. Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann?
<dadrc> sash_, wär 'ne Idee. Seltsam nur, dass das sonst immer funktioniert hat. Die Verbindung hat auch keinerlei Einstellungen, ist nur DHCP.
<dadrc> Und sie war schon für alle freigegeben. Schade.
<Maex> Hi, Problem beim Brother MFC-7420 Drucker: Statt zu drucken, kommen nur weiße Blätter heraus. Kopieren funktioniert
<dadrc> Maex, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Brother/Drucker gelesen und den entsprechenden Treiber installiert?
<Maex> dadrc: Ja, habe brother-cups-wrapper-laser installiert
<moritz_> Der Samba authentifiziert sich übr LDAP.
<moritz_> Irgendwie bekommt der vermutlich nicht die Rechte zwischen meinem Rechner und dem Samba gemappt
<dadrc> Maex, vor dem Einrichten des Druckers? Das ist wichtig
<Maex> Habe dann den Drucker angeschlossen und es wurde noch mal ein Treiber installiert, aber der für den 7420 wurde nicht gefunden
<Maex> Ja, vorm Einrichten
<dadrc> Maex, mit welchem Treiber läuft der Drucker denn jetzt, wenn der richtige nicht gefunden wurde?
<vectory> dadrc: mit etwas glück mit den proprietären vom hersteller
<vectory> einfach mal den namen vom drucker und das stichwort ubuntu or linux bei google durchjagen und lesen wies andere gemacht haben
<vectory> oops, sollte mehr als nur den letzten satz der unterhaltung lesen -_-'
<Maex> Als Treiber wird der genommen: Brother MFC-7225N Foomatic/Postscript
<Maex> Passt nicht, wurde aber von Ubuntu empfohlen
<dadrc> Maex, hast du mal die Liste durchsucht? Eigentlich sollte der Treiber für den 7420 drin sein
<Maex> Danke, hat gefunzt. War ohne Bindestrich geschrieben -.-
<dadrc> Und jetzt klappt das Drucken?
<Maex> Ja, läuft wie am Schnürchen
<deem> dadrc: mein nm-applet hat eigentlich nur die funktion die wlanverbindung herzustellen. wenn ich lan nutze stellt mein rechner die verbindung eigentlichauch ohne nm-applet her
<dadrc> deem, so hab ich das auch die ganze Zeit gehalten, aber das klappt seit ein paar Tagen nicht mehr...
<deem> dadrc: welches ubuntu hast du?
<dadrc> deem, 11.04 (mit xfce)
<deem> ah. ok. ich hab hier 10.04 mit awesome
<dadrc> Ging aber vorher, sollte also eigentlich nicht an 11.04 an sich liegen
<innerand> Hallo, sagt mal, kann ich Softlinks auch für Verzeichnisse setzen oder funktioniert das nur bei Dateien? Konkret geht es darum, das Vz. .chache von chromium nach /tmp zu "linken". 
<deem> innatürlich geht das auch mit verzeichnissen. es ist allerdings besser, wenn du dich in dem verzeichniss befindest in das gelinkt werden soll
<deem> also "cd /tmp && ln -s /mein/verzeichnis/das/nach/tmp/zeigen/soll"
<dadrc> Hab mal in meiner dmesg gebuddelt, http://paste.ubuntu.com/667292/ -- könnte das seltsame Verhalten von eth0 damit zusammenhängen?
<innerand> k, das heißt wenn ich mich im ziel verzeichnis befinde kann ich das ziel einfach weglassen?
<deem> dadrc: hast du denn dazwischen dein nm-applet gestartet?
<dadrc> deem, sollte nicht, dafür sind die Timestamps zu früh
<dadrc> Aber du hast recht, ich sollte sichergehen. Teste ich gleich mal.
<innerand> Wie legt man ein VZ mit leerzeichen an? (mkdir macht mir da 2 Vz.)
<dadrc> leerzeichen escapen
<innerand> und das mach ich wie?
<sash_> Oder "" dummerum
<dadrc> \ 
<k1l> innerand:  \
<dadrc> oder was sash sagt
<sash_> mkdir Neuer\ Ordner. Oder mkdir "Neuer Ordner"
<innerand> k, ty
<sash_> Wobei man das in dr Regel eher garnicht haben will.
<eix_> touch ei\ ns 'zw ei' "dr ei"
<jokrebel> .oO( Leer- und Sonderzeichen (auch Umlaute) in Datei- oder Verzeichnisnamen ist IMHO "bäh" )
<innerand> joa, aber chromium will, dass das vz "Media Cache" heißt
<eix_> ,me benutzt mitlerweile alles ausser \000 und /, was ASCII hergibt
<innerand> gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen ' ' und " "?
<eix_> Umlaute sind eh baeh, auch im IRC ;-)
<innerand> seit utf doch kein problem mehr, oder?
<eix_> innerand: ja, '' literal, "" expandiert so sachen wie variablen, ...
<dadrc> innerand, aber für dich erstmal keinen :)
<innerand> :D
<dadrc> Ansonsten, OT bitte drüben: #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<innerand> wenn ich auf einen ordner linke der nicht existiert, wird der ordner dann angelegt wenn man auf den link zugreift oder was passiert dann? 
<eix_> ln -s foo bar?  dann ist bar eine schwebende Verknuepfung (dangling symlink), da kiregste dann eine Fehlermeldung
<eix_> <abtauch/>
<innerand> k, das heißt der ordner sollte existiern. Wo muss ich das reinschreiben, wenn ich beim Anmelden einen Ordner anlegen will (und beim Abmelden evt. wieder löschen)?
<innerand> da gibt es doch bestimmt ein Skript das gestartet wird?
<rumpe1> innerand, allgemein anmelden oder einloggen z.B. in gnome?
<innerand> Gnome (denk ich), die Deskopoberfläche halt
<innerand> also nicht in der Konsole
<rumpe1> innerand, gnome bietet autostart an (für skripte z.B.). Wie das beim ausloggen aussieht, weiß ich leider nicht.
<darkwinisback> hallo leute, hat sich schonmal jemand an dem ssh login mit public keys probiert? habe mich zwar an die Anleitung gehalten: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ssh#Authentifizierung-ueber-Public-Keys aber muss immernoch das passwort angeben, bräuchte das halt wegen AUTOFS und SSHFS
<k1l> tasse: magst du bitte mal deine verbindung überprüfen?
<darkwinisback> also ich konnte das jetzt schon soweit eingrenzen: für den rootlogin geht das sogar ... aber bei normalen usern kommt weiterhin die passwortabfrage, muss man da noch irgend ne einstellung ändern?
<tasse> damit is alles ok, aber ich geh hier ma raus, teste grade was <( sorrz
<uu_Heinz> Wie wird in der fstab ein Blank behandelt? "sudo mount --bind /media/UbuntuOne /home/administrator/Ubuntu\ One" geht aber "/media/UbuntuOne /home/administrator/Ubuntu\ One none bind 0 2" führt bei sudo mount -av zu Fehler "[mntent]: Zeile 20 in /etc/fstab ist fehlerhaft"
<ppq> uu_Heinz: tippfehler
<ppq> ?
<uu_Heinz> nicht wirklich, wenn ich es mit "/home/administrator/UbuntuOne" versuche geht es.
<rumpe1> uu_Heinz, leerzeichen sind aus gutem grund keine gute idee für datei/verzeichnisnamen
<uu_Heinz> sag das dem Erfinder von Ubuntu One bitte
<rumpe1> ?
<rumpe1> ah, stimmt..
<uu_Heinz> bei Dropbox war das kein Problem das ganze auszulagern
<sonotos> kann man \ nicht weglassen wenns in hochkommata is?
<ppq> Hinweis:     Einträge in den einzelnen Spalten dürfen keine Leerzeichen enthalten, da diese als Trennzeichen zwischen Spalten interpretiert würden. Leerzeichen in Gerätenamen, Labels oder Einhängpunkten müssen deshalb durch die Zeichenfolge \040 umschrieben werden. Für andere besondere Zeichen (z.B. Klammern) genügt es, wie üblich das Zeichen "\" (Backslash) voran zusetzen. 
<ppq> uu_Heinz: ^
<ppq> sonotos: nicht in der fstab
<uu_Heinz> Danke, probier ich
<sonotos> wieder was gerlent
<sonotos> gelernt
<ppq> bin ich aber auch noch nie drüber gestolpert. witzig
<uu_Heinz> strike.
<uu_Heinz> Werde ich gleich mal als Beispiel in das fstab-wiki einbauen
<ppq> :)
<darkwinisback> für mich hat keiner infos ;)?
<darkwinisback> hab es gelöst, lag an den ordnerrechten
<uu_Heinz> Danke nochmals und erledigt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab?action=diff&new_rev=281212&rev=275612 
<bullgard4_> Welche Funktion haben die Dateien in /var/backups?
<jokrebel> bullgard4_: Nachdem sie in einem Verzeichnis namens Backup liegen, ziemlich sich ein Backup-Funktion. Und bevor die nachfrage kommt für was; das läßt sich leicht aus dem Dateinamen schließen. (Du hast aber auch manchmal komische Fragen…)
<bullgard4_> jokrebel: So weit kann ich auch denken. Aber Du hast nicht weit genug gedacht: Warum sollte man gerade in diesem Verzeichnis Backup-Funkton betreiben? Der FHS-Standard sagt nämlich: Dieses Verzeichnis existiert nur aus historischen Gründen."
<dadrc> Du sollst da ja auch keine Backups erstellen, da macht das System automatisch Backups von wichtigen Systemdateien hin.
<jokrebel> bullgard4_: Na wen dem so sei dann ist das den Betreuern dieser Backups wohl noch nicht mitgeteilt worden oder egal. Sag es ihnen! Und bitte: Ende OT
<Guest41402> hallo, ich habe dauerhaft so einen "lade mauszeiger", wie kann ich das fixxen? :3
<bullgard4_> dadrc: Deine Aussage is so nicht richtig. Die Datei /etc/shadow- ist ein Backup einer wichtigen Systemdatei und befindet sich nicht in /var/backup.
<dadrc> Ich hab nie gesagt, dass *alle* Backups von wichtigen Systemdateien dort liegen, bitte genauer lesen.
<ppq> bullgard4_: das ist kein supportfall, frag sowas in developer channels/mailinglists. und hör endlich auf zu trollen, andernfalls kannst du auch gerne gehen
<sash_> bullgard4_: grep backup /etc/passwd; grep backup /etc/cron.daily/*. Das ist u.A. das Home-Verzeichnis des Users backups. Zumindest unter Debian.
<sash_> bullgard4_: Siehe auch folgenden Thread auf der deutschen Debian-User_ML: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user-german/2010/06/msg00253.html
<bullgard4_> sash_: Prima! --  Vielen Dank!
<bullgard4_> sash_: (Zunindest unter Ubuntu 11.10 Alpha ist das auch so.)
<MitName> Ich finde keine Lösung dafür, dass der Befehl "read" auch Leerzeichen am Anfang der Zeile annimmt. Es wird einfach ignoriert... Kennt jemand da einen Ausweg?
<jokrebel> Mist. TV-Browser (oder Java?) hängt sich in unregelmäßigen Abständen auf. Blöd dass man ja nie weiß wann weil einem dann ggf. eine Erinnerung an eine bestimmte Sendung verloren geht, da das Programm gar nicht mehr geht. Wie könnte man da rangehn. (Konsolenstart brachte auch nichts näheres zutage bei einem "Hänger")
<mekeor> hi. ich habe neben ubuntu nun auch eine weitere GNU/Linux-distro installiert; dabei habe ich kein grub in mein MBR installiert. nun möchte ich in das grub-menü (version 1.99) (ich benutze ubuntu 11.04) fedora eintragen. wie geht das? gibts dazu ne gute anleitung?
<rumpe1> mekeor, update-grub sollte das richten
<spY|da> mekeor, wenn du ne gemeinsame bootpartition hast passiert das von selbst 
<mekeor> spY|da: ne, die boot-partition ist seperat.
<spY|da> also ist sie gemeinsam? 
<rumpe1> mekeor, update-grub sollte nach sonstigen OS suchen und fedora finden und dessen kernel eintragen
<mekeor> rumpe1: danke, vielen dank! cool, dass das so einfach ist! ^^ (und ich dachte immer, dass grub legacy viel unkomplizierter ist..)
<mekeor> rumpe1: perfekt, danke nochmals.
<sash_> Ich würd ja immer chain-loaden.
<mekeor> sash_: wie bitte?
<sash_> Ja, Chainloading. Statt dann direkt Fedora zu laden, lädt der Grub die Fedora-Boot-Partition.
<sash_> Und Suse und Debian und Gentoo und ...
<sash_> Und nach Updates und neuen Kerneln usw. passiert nix. Und läuft einfach.
<mekeor> sash_: und wie geht das?
<bullgard4_> Du meinst wirklich den Systemaufruf read? ("read from a file descriptor")
<bullgard4_> MitName: Du meinst wirklich den Systemaufruf read? ("read from a file descriptor")
<sash_> bullgard4_: Er wird read meinen. Den Kram aus bash
<sash_> mekeor: Du nutzt Grub2 im MBR?
<MitName> bullgard4_, ja, aber habe schon inzwischen das Problem gelöst, mit Veränderung von IFS ging das:)
<mekeor> sash_: jo, AFAIK schon, ja
<crushpest> gibt es in eine möglichkeit seinen sound output als input weiterzuleiten?
<crushpest> also unter windows ist das glaub der stereomixer. Dadurch kann man alles was man auf den Kopfhörern hört auf das mikrofon legen
<rumpe1> crushpest, jepp, z.B. als Pipe:   <befehl1> | <befehl2>
<spY|da> warum sollte man ton ueber das micro wiedergeben? 
<crushpest> ja befehlspipe kenn ich schon :P
<spY|da> oss konnte das 
<rumpe1> ach, es geht um sound :/
<crushpest> ich chatte viel über skype. Aber ich will nicht, das man mein mic hört, sondern meine music, die ich gerade höre
<rumpe1> crushpest, input für was?
<spY|da> das kann man in teamspeak einstellen, skype kann das nciht? 
<crushpest> es kann es, aber es gibt nur 1 quelle für mikrofon
<crushpest> und das ist halt das richtige mikrofon
<sash_> mekeor: Kenn ich mich leider nicht mit aus und nutze auch gar nicht mehr mehrere Distributionen, aber das sollte so gehen wie in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration#Skript-30-os-prober
<jokrebel> stell das Micro vor die Box <gdr>
<sash_> Oder mach die Musik ganzganzganzganz laut
<crushpest> das ist aber nicht sinn und zweck
<spY|da> wie gesagt oss konnte das, pulse soweit ich weiss, kann es nicht 
<crushpest> das mic soll aus bleiben und dafür der sound von den boxen direkt in skype gespeißt werden
<jokrebel> Nicht ganz - aber das Ergebins ist das selbe.
<bullgard4_> crushpest: "[19:43]	<crushpest>	gibt es in eine möglichkeit seinen sound output als input weiterzuleiten?" <--  Prinzipiell kann das PulsAudio. Mit Deinem proprietären Programm kenne ich mich aber nicht aus.
<bullgard4_> +e
<crushpest> k hört sich gut an. Pulse ist doch der Soundmixer von gnome, oder?
<bullgard4_> Ja, einer.
<bullgard4_> Der Default.
<crushpest> k ich benutze kde
<crushpest> also kmix
<bullgard4_> crushpest: Vielleicht kann man Dir im Kanal #pulseaudio weiterhelfen.
<crushpest> merci
<Agrigor> Hi@all, hab das Problem, dass nach dem Booten seit wenigen Wochen ohne Änderung am System (10.04), der Netzwerk Manager deaktiviert ist. Jemand ne idee was ich da machen kann?
<dadrc> Agrigor, guck mal bitte in die /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state rein
<Agrigor> kk mom
<dadrc> Steht da zufällig NetworkingEnabled=false?
<Agrigor> hmm aktuell alles enabled
<Agrigor> bzw. =true
<dadrc> Gut, gehört auch so.
<dadrc> Wie genau äußert sich dieses "Deaktiviert" eigentlich? Ist das Panel-Icon nicht da?
<jokrebel> Agrigor: Hatte das auch mal. Bei mir half, mit rechtsklick über "Verbindungen bearbeiten" die Einstellung zu löschen und neu anzulegen (Haken bei für alle Benutzer und auch für automatisch verbinden nicht vergessen)
<Agrigor> ähm ne, es ist ausgegraut und im kontextmenü muss es aktiviert werden
<Agrigor> ah ok mom, datt probier ich ma (Hatte das Problem auch schonmal, war aber nach ein paar tagen und nem update wieder weg, hab aber mom mal keinen bugreport gefunden)
<Agrigor> hmm und eben gestartetes dist-upgrade bringt nix derartig neues
<LupusE> hi
<Golfgti> guten nabend an alle
<Stoken> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pSX zu diesem artikel hab ich ma ne frage.
<Golfgti> kennt sich jemand  mit wlan aus bitte um hilfe
<Stoken> und zwar steht da die neuste version runterladen, und weiter unten steht die binary lauffähig machen.
<dadrc> ,frag? Golfgti 
<sash_> Golfgti: Frag bitte einfach. Meta-Fragen helfen keinem weiter.
<sash_> dadrc: Schläft.
<Stoken> aber was soll ich nun runterladen direkt die windows version? denn der publisher bringt linux auch raus?
<rumpe1> Golfgti, frag einfach
<Stoken> ich bin nun verunsichert !
<k1l> Stoken: warum denn die win version?
<Golfgti> sash also mein freund ist gerade in urlaub in hotel und er bekommt die wlan verbindung aber kann nicht ins internet 
<Golfgti> er kommt auf die hauptseite von dem hotel aber weiter auch nicht mehr
<Stoken> ja weil er schreibt zitat:Nun macht man die Binary noch ausführbar
<k1l> Golfgti: viele hotels haben ein system, bei dem man sich innerhalb des wlans nochmal authetifizieren muss. am besten wendet er sich an einen hotelmitarbeiter
<sash_> Ja, dann soll er sich mal die Login-Credentials holen gehen und dafür bezahlen, dass er ins Internet darf.
<jokrebel> Golfgti: Vielleicht braucht er da ja ne spezielle Freigabe (gegen Bezahlung) dafür?
<Stoken> zitat: Jetzt lädt man pSX, in seiner aktuellsten Version von dessen Website {en} herunter und entpack:
<Golfgti> so wie er mir sagte wäre kostenlos
<Stoken> er sagt nicht spezipfisch linux bzw ubuntu.
<LupusE> Golfgti: vielleicht ist deren dns kaputt? soll er einfach 8.8.8.8 benutzen.
<k1l> Stoken: es gibts auch kein ubuntu paket auf der seite.
<Golfgti> ok lupus danke werde ihn das mal ausrichten 
<sash_> hoi LupusE \o/
<Stoken> genau, also hab ich richtig gedacht die neuste win version und dann weiter im wiki !?
<k1l> Stoken: nein
<LupusE> Stoken: wenn da windows und da drunte rlinux steht. warum willst du dann zur hoelle die windows version laden, wenn du linux hast? du weisst das diese systeme nicht bnaerkompatiebel sind?
<Stoken> nein, ?
<LupusE> .o( zumal beide systeme die gleich aktuellste version haben)
<Stoken> ja wieder binär, binär ist alles aber ja ich weiss wegen der kompatibilität, aber weil er sagt die binäry lauffähig machen.
<k1l> Stoken: er meint in dem wiki das linux-binary
<Golfgti> kann man auch mit linux spiele zocken?????
<LupusE> Golfgti: du nicht.
<Stoken> okay also loade ich ganz normal die neuste linux ver. und mache weiter wie im wiki beschrieben?
<k1l> Golfgti: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele
<Golfgti> warum denke mit winw würde es gehen oder
<Golfgti> meinte wine  
<Stoken> psx games voll cool auf dem netbook unterwegs!
<k1l> Stoken: halte dich ans wiki
<LupusE> a) weil du keine satzzeichen nutzt, b) weil wenn du es koenntest, dann wuerdest du die frage nicht stellen.
<Stoken> wenn du kinder im urlaub hast und es regnet nimmste netbook wiegt weniger als die ps1 hardware und es passen mehr spiele drauf
<Stoken> genau, danke k1l
<Stoken> Ich kanns nicht entpacken in mein gewünschtes verzeichniss
<Stoken> ich hab keine zugriffsrechte
<Stoken> kann doch jetzt nicht sein das ich das nicht entpacken kann.
<jokrebel> Stoken: Vielleicht passen die Berechtigungen nicht? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rechte
<Stoken> achscheisse.... dann wird das ja voll lange dauern bis ich das erste rom testen kann 
<Stoken> ist das nicht otomatisch mein standart psswd
<Stoken> was ich bei der instalation gesetzt habe also mit dem ich auch software installiere, über sudo.?
<alxxor> moin
<Stoken> wo kann ich meine rechte einsehen, oder verwalten?
<ppq> ls -l, chmod
<sash_> Stoken: Was genau ist deine Frage bitte?
<ppq> zu beiden gibts gute artikel im ubuntuusers wiki
<Stoken> will was entpacken und hab dafür keine rechte!
<Stoken> und wenn sonst hier keiner ne schnelle lösung hat, leg ich vorhaven PSX emu wieder in die grosse vorhaben-Kiste.
<sash_> Stoken: Das ist weiß Gott keine genaue Beschreibung deines Problems. In welchem Ordner befindest du dich und was willst du wie entpacken?
<Stoken> psx linux in usr/games/pSX
<sash_> Ja. Da hast du als normaler User ja auch nix verloren.
<Stoken> entpacken
<jokrebel> Stoken: Und wenn Du "schnelle Lösungen" willst geht sowas eh meist in die Hose. Also: Vorhaben vertagen - viel lesen - mit RUHE angehn.
<Stoken> wieso da soll es hin usr/local/games/pSX
<Stoken> nur local hab ich nicht aber direkt games
<sash_> 1. Satzzeichen. 2. in /usr/games/ hast du als User nix verloren. 
<sash_> Also entweder entpackst du in deinem /home und kopierst mit sudo oder du entpackst direkt mit sudo da oben. Ich würde dir ersteres empfehlen.
<Stoken> ja voll blöd, aber wäre cool wenn das läuft auf dem netbook. dann noch nen usb zu ps1 controller
<sash_> Du liest nicht mit.
<vectory> sash_: ich hab auch zeug in /usr/games/ ist das ungünstig oder nur aus idealistischen gründen unpassend?
<sash_> Du liest auch nicht mit?
<sash_> Da darf man als _User_ nicht schreiben.
<sash_> Als _User_ nicht _schreiben_.
<vectory> achso, gut das ich hier der admin bin ^^
<jokrebel> gn8
<SHierling> uhrgs - sorry, aber ich wußte nicht, daß einen gnome-xchat hier gleich reinkatapultiert!
<xxanonymousxx> gibt es eine Möglichkeit, eine install-cd zu machen, mit dem ubuntu - so wie es jetzt auf meinem rechner installiert ist ?
<ppq> xxanonymousxx: gibt es, ist aber mit viel arbeitsaufwand verbunden
<ppq> xxanonymousxx: deutlich einfacher ists, das mit uck zu machen und alles nachzubauen
<xxanonymousxx> ok
<ppq> (auf basis einer stock live-cd)
<xxanonymousxx> ok ich lass es
<ppq> mit uck ist's recht leicht http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Customization_Kit
<amfs> paketliste & ~user speichernß
<amfs> und etc
<ppq> amfs: squashfs erstellen etc, darum ging's mir grad
<ppq> das macht man besser uck machen
<ppq> *lässt
<amfs> hm keine ahnung
<bekks> moin
<stefan_> Abend: Kann mir einer nen guten Tipp geben, wie ich kleine *.jpg Dateien auf *.pdf Dateien legen kann?
<stefan_> Ich mag gerne Unterschriftenbilder auf einige Formulare kopieren dann und wann
<ppq> stefan_: pdf ist ungünstig. besser wäre, wenn du das in nem anderen format machen würdest
<ppq> pdf geht zwar, mit ner erweiterung für libreoffice draw, aber schön ist was anderes
<grubu> Einen schönen guten Abend alle zusammen.
<stefan_> ppq, kann ich sie mit hoher quali zu jpgs machen?
<LupusE> stefan_: man ghostscript, und du willst dur die vorteile von vektorgrafiken zu jpg ansehen.
<ppq> stefan_: du kannst .pdf in gimp importieren.. ist aber recht aufwändig
<stefan_> ppq, hab das pdf mit gimp geöffnet und am Ende sah das pdf grobkörnig aus
<stefan_> ao wie ein schlechter Scan oder so
<stefan_> irgendwas ist auf dem Weg schiefgegangen.
<stefan_> Wäre es denkbar, das nochmal zu probieren und jeweils irgendwas hochzudrehen wie quali?
<grubu> Guten morgen ich wollte mal fragen ob mir jemand beim lösen der auftretenden Fehler helfen kann.
<grubu> Could not update ICEauthority file /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority
<grubu> There is a configuration problem with "configuration server" (/url/lib/libconf2-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256)
<ponyslaystation> hallo
<ponyslaystation> wie ist es möglich unter ubuntu die gpu temp einer ati karte auszulesen?
<dAnjou> also mit dem nich kriegst du hier wohl keinen support, nicht wahr shetlandpony?
<dAnjou> ,sag genau, dAnjou 
<shetlandpony>  genau, dAnjou 
<k1l> ponyslaystation: im sinne vom in nem script? oder einfach mal angucken?
<goto> 2 Kurze Frage: 1) Welche Version von Gnome befindet sich derzeit in der Alpha von 11.10? 2) Wenn 11.10 veröffentlicht wird, updated die Alpha (bzw. RC) dann automatisch darauf und bleibt es, oder geht es dann auotmatisch über zur beta von 12.04? 
<ppq> goto: oneiric wird gnome 2 und gnome 3 haben, je nach dem was man will. ob 3 jetzt schon drin ist, weiß ich nicht, ist aber auch eher ein thema f+r #ubuntu-de+1 bzw. #ubuntu+1. 
<ppq> goto: und ja, man kann einfach von alpha/beta/rc/whatever per 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' auf den gleichen stand wie die final updaten
<k1l> goto: fragen zu den nicht finalen versionen eigentlich in #ubuntu+1 oder #ubuntu-de+1 . aber kurz: gnome 3 wird als paket drin sein. 2. wird zur final automatisch
<goto> ok danke
<goto> Ich wusste nicht das es einen +1 channel gibt, danke für die info.
<goto> werde dort noch ein paar fragen
<ppq> am besten im englischen, da ist mehr los
<ponyslaystation> hm also lm_sensors hilft mir nicht weiter da bekomme ich nur die cpu temp und fan speed
<ppq> ponyslaystation: du kannst mal gucken, ob du im ati config tool sowas angezeigt kriegst
<ppq> fglrx-amdcccle installieren wenn du fglrx nutzt
<ponyslaystation> ja ich nutze fglrx ok
<ponyslaystation> ich dachte ati-config wuerde nur gebraucht um in die xorg.conf zu schreiben 
<ppq> ponyslaystation: das ist ja auch was anderes
<ppq> was ich meine, ist ein grafisches programm, das dir einiges an einstellungen bietet rund um fglrx
<ppq> findet sich nach der installation im menp
<ppq> ü
<ponyslaystation> sehe gerade "aticonfig" habe ich drauf 
<ponyslaystation> im menu? mit aticonfig ist aber nicht das ATI CCC gemeint?!
<ppq> ich meine das CCC, ja
<ppq> war doof ausgedrückt, sorry
<alles-wird-gut> mist, ich habe gerade eein update durchgeführt, nun ist firefox 6.0 druff, und die Hälfte der Addoons funktionieren nicht mehr :(
<alles-wird-gut> wo krieg ich wieder die 5.0er her?
<ring0> alles-wird-gut, das wird wohl eher nicht über die offiziellen quellen gekommen sein
<ppq> alles-wird-gut: da du offenbar das mozilla-team ppa nutzt: ppa-purge
<k1l> natty hat den 5er in den quellen.
<alles-wird-gut> ich habe lucid, und meine sources.list sieht recht leer aus...
<alles-wird-gut> aber mittlerweile stehen die ppas ja nict mehr in der sources drin, oder?
<k1l> alles-wird-gut: in lucid ist der noch weniger offiziell drin
<ring0> alles-wird-gut, gibt pro ppa eine datei in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ppq> alles-wird-gut: mit ppa-purge wirst du erstmal firefox 6 und das ppa los. wenn das getan ist, kannst du die entsprechende .deb datei aus /var/cache/apt/archives löschen und dann mit 'sudo dpkg -i bla.deb' den firefox 5 installieren, der im selben verzeichnis noch liegen sollte von früher
<ppq> alles-wird-gut: und alles wird gut ;)
<ppq> dann kriegst du allerdings keine sicherheitsupdates, das sollte dir klar sein
<alles-wird-gut> hmm 
<ppq> eleganter ist, den compatibility check von firefox 6 zu deaktivieren, damit deine addons trotzdem laufen
<ppq> gibt da ein addon für, mit dem du gleich noch reporten kannst, ob sie noch gut laufen
<ppq> moment
<ppq> https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/add-on-compatibility-reporter/?src=api
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/6eoe56s | Add-on Compatibility Reporter :: Firefox Add-ons
<ponyslaystation> so nach langem hin und her .. muss ich feststellen das wohl etwas mit meinem treiber nicht stimmt b.z.w. die agp karten einfach nicht mehr supportet werden :/ "aticonfig --od-gettemperature" gibt folgendes aus "Unexpected EOF. Missing EndSection keyword?"
<ppq> ponyslaystation: was für ne karte hast du denn?
<ponyslaystation> der error beruft sich auf die xorg.conf obwohl alles an 3D läuft
<alles-wird-gut> den compatibility check unter 6.0 kann man nicht deaktivieren
<ponyslaystation> ATI Radeon HD 3850 .. Sapphier
<ponyslaystation> *Sapphire
<ponyslaystation> habe die tage beim stöberm im netz schon nichts gutes von der karte in bezug auf linux im allgemeinen gelesen
<ponyslaystation> AGP
<alles-wird-gut> dieses addon habe ich mir schon runtergeladen, aber die addons laufen trotzdem nicht
<ppq> alles-wird-gut: doch, mit besagtem addon, ich nutze das doch auch mit meinen inkompatiblen addons und die gehen wunderbar
<ponyslaystation> wohlgemerkt .. da liegt eher das prob.. ATI selbst bietet ja auf der offizielen seite nur linux treiber fuer die PCI-E karten an
<alles-wird-gut> aber nicht der profile switcher  ...
<bibear> hallo leutz :)
<bibear> kleine frage: wie kann ich bei unity verknüpfungen im menü anlegen? also nicht im dock sondern in dem menü "suchen - verknüpfunken" das erscheint wenn ich links oben aufs ubuntu symbol klick ? 
<ponyslaystation> nachdem ich in ubuntu per "zusätzliche treiber" den installiert hatte ging nichts mehr nachdem boot blieb das bild stehen aber per affengriff konnte ich dennoch rebooten danach konnte nur per recovery booten und habe fglrx eingetragen in die xorg.conf dann war ich im system 
<ponyslaystation> also ich glaube mit der karte wird das nix :(
<ponyslaystation> hat hier jemand eine ATI karte zufällig am laufen?
<ponyslaystation> mich wuerde nur interessieren ob ihr die temp mit "aticonfig --od-gettemperature" angezeigt bekommt
#ubuntu-de 2011-08-17
<ponyslaystation> ok nicht alle auf einmal =) ich werde mich aufs ohr haun danke trotzdem @ ppq danke fuer den tipp mit aticonfig  cya gn8
<bazZti> sagt mal ist es möglich ein ubuntu system parallel zu windows auf einer zweiten festplatte zu installieren undmit  einem bootloader zu versehenßß
<koegs> ja
<bazZti> das kklingt schomal gut
<bazZti> ich würde jetzt wie folgt vorgehen: zweite festplatte einhängen. ubuntu 11.04 installieren und die windows solange abklemmen. wenn ich fertig bin einfach wieder anklemmen doch dann weiss ich nich wie es weiter geht
<bazZti> ^^
<bazZti> also wird nen bootloader von win oder der grub von ubuntu zur verfügung gestellt?
<koegs> in dem fall wird der bootloader auf die platte mit ubuntu geschrieben
<koegs> du musst dann jedes mal beim hochfahren die richtige platte auswählen um windows oder ubuntu zu booten
<koegs> oder du lässt die windows platte dran, der ubuntu-installer schreibt grub auf die windows-platte und du kannst darüber auswählen ob windows oder ubuntu gebootet wird
<bazZti> wenn ich aber mal die ubuntu platte wieder abhängen will und nur noch win nutzen will is nen grub auf windows drauf oder?
<bazZti> ich hab mit dem grub so schlechte erfahrungen gemacht das man ihn durch einfaches formatieren nicht wegbekommt
<bazZti> sondern mit gparted nur
<koegs> du kannst auch mit windows den MBR überschreiben, dafür braucht man kein gparted
<koegs> du kannst es aber machen wie am anfang beschrieben, die windows platte abklemmen, dann musst du halt übers BIOS-Bootmenü die Startplatte auswählen
<koegs> anstatt über Grub
<bazZti> hat windows nich auch nen bootloader drin? oder funktioniert der nur wenn ich auch auf der win platte nen zweites system installiere?
<koegs> ich glaub über den windows bootloader kann man ubuntu nicht laden
<bazZti> alles klar, dann werd ich eine zweite platte einhängen ubuntu installieren mit grub und wie klappt es dann das ich zwischen zwei systemen booten kann?
<bazZti> kann ich das in einer vm nachstellen?
<koegs> wie gesagt, per BIOS-Bootmenü
<koegs> kannst du auch in ner VM testen, ja
<bazZti> grub is doch ein bootloader vorm starten des OS oder? ich möchte nicht zwischen den platten schwenken müssen im bios sondern das OS auswählen in einem menüam start
<koegs> dann musst du die platte drin lassen und grub auf die erste platte schreiben
<bazZti> jo kein ding
<bazZti> mach ich 
<bazZti> installiert grub sich automatisch mit?
<bazZti> kann ich es so einstellen das automatisch nach 10 sekunden ein bestimmtes os gestartet wird aus der liste?
<Golfgti> hi
<bazZti> koegs, kannst du mir erklären wie ich diebeiden os dann vereine bzw durch den grub zusammen bringe? ich will das mal in einer vm durchspielen.
<joschi> ,grub? bazZti
<shetlandpony> bazZti, GRUB ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB - Weitere Infos im query ...
<bazZti> joschi, jep, plan is ne zweite platte in mein win system einzuhängen und einfach per grub auszuwählen beim start welches os gestartet werden soll
<joschi> bazZti: ja, und die wikiseite (+ die seite zur menu.lst) erklärt dir das
<bazZti> k
<koegs> der installer macht das auch standardmäßig, wenn er bei einer installation ein windows findet
<bazZti> koegs, perfekt, diese aussage hat mir geholfen! Danke!
<bazZti> koegs, ich hab da nochmal ne frage. wenn ich win drauf hab und ubuntu starte und zwei festplatten habe und die automatische installation wähle ubuntu neben win installieren dann will er ubuntu automatisch auf der selben platte installieren statt auf der zweiten platte.
<koegs> dann musst du eben manuell anpassen
<bazZzti> ah ok schade. hab ich gemacht aber er meckert über die swap das ich die nich angelegt habe. wie gross ist die emmpfehlung für ne swap?
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/swap
<jokrebel> hi
<bazZzti> gab es nicht mal eine gui für grub?
<deem> bazZzti: eine gui?
<bazZzti> deem, naja wo ich einstellungen vornehmen kann. welches os booten soll und wie lange grub warten soll und so
<jokrebel> ,grub? bazZzti: 
<shetlandpony> bazZzti, GRUB ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB - Weitere Infos im query ...
<bibear> bazZzti: ja gabs, ich glaub aber nur bei grub 1, für grub 2 hab ich noch nichts gesichtet
<deem> es gibt für grub ganz tolle config dateien, aber eine gui
<jokrebel> bazZzti: Btw. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<bazZzti> war ich doch der meinung es gab da mal was. wo kann ich jetzt sehen welche grub version ich einsetze? habe 11.04 ubuntu und nix geän dert
<deem> bazZzti: ein offizieller auszug aus dem release note zu "startup-manager" (die gui für grub1): StartUp-Manager ver 1.9.12-1 works with GRUB 2, however some of the options available with Grub Legacy have not yet been incorporated to work with Grub 2. The Boot Options tab remains essentially unchanged. The Appearance and Advanced tabs contain fewer entries at present, and the Security tab does not exist with Grub 2 fully-installed.
<deem> bazZzti: dann hast du mit ziemlicher sichehreit grub2
<bazZzti> ok dann muss ich damit erstmal leben... danke
<jokrebel> bazZzti: Und so oft dass sich da eine GUI rentieren würde ändert man da doch eh nichts (außer es ist einem langweilig)
<koegs> startup-manager geht doch auch mit grub2, benutz den auch ab und zu
<jokrebel> cu
<deem> koegs: aber eben nicht vollständig =)
<deem> steht ja da im meinem zitat =)
<koegs> jo, aber für standardauswahl reichts, wenn man nicht in die config-files möchte
<bazZzti> da habt ihr recht das man da eigentlich nix verändert wenn der einmalconfiguriert ist
<bazZzti> aber mein problem is die script schwäche
<bazZzti> :-(
<bazZzti> danke aber schonmal 
<cy-one> moin
<itu> hmm
<itu> welcher befehl gibt mir infos über .pnm dateien?
<Longbottom> itu: file oder identify
<itu> file sagt mir nicht mal wieviel pixel das bild hat
<sash_> itu: identify
<itu> aah!
<itu> danke!
<vinzenz> Hallo, mein Ubuntu hängt sich ohne ersichtlichen Grund auf. Hier das Kernel-Log: http://pastie.org/2385421
<vinzenz> Kann das jemand deuten?
<vinzenz> Ubuntu 11.04, Thinkpad Edge
<vinzenz> Maus/Tastatur funzt nicht mehr, dann gerät die Musik irgendwann in eine Loop, der Bildschirm wird schwarz, dann wird er wieder hell, ich kann die Maus wieder bewegen, dann wieder nicht, dann wird's dunkel, die Musik hört auf, dann geht gar nichts mehr.
<geser> vinzenz: sieht nach https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/728923 aus
<vinzenz> geser, okay, da steht "Fix released" - müsste ich das Update dann nicht automatisch bekommen haben?
<ubunoob> hi, ich hab jetzt mit samba ein paar ordner freigegeben, kann ich irgendwie in eine logfile schreiben lassen, wer wann auf die ordner zugegriffen hat? und wenn ja, ob das einloggen dann erfolgreich war?
<koegs> ubunoob: schau doch mal in /var/log/samba
<ubunoob> koegs mach ich gleich mal
<LetoThe2nd> ubunoob: darüber hinaus: man smb.conf, z.b. nach logging suchen
<ubunoob> jo in var log is für so ziemlich jeden im netzwerk ein ordner, ala log.benutzer  nur in den wenigsten steht was drin
<koegs> dann folge doch dem hinweis von LetoThe2nd
<ubunoob> bin schon dabei ^^
<jokrebel> re
<stede> nanni
<stede> ?
<stede> da?
<sash_> ,frag? stede 
<shetlandpony> stede: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<jokrebel> wie bitte?
<stede> sry .. telefonieren und neben her chatten macht wenig sinn
<stede> und wenn dann nicht in den channel spammen ... schonw as dran
<vinzenz> Ist es ein Problem Gnome 3 unter Ubuntu 11.04 laufen zu lassen? Dann muss ich nur direkt die Repositories von Gnome benutzen, dann kriege ich automatisch die aktuellsten Updates, korrekt?
<gamer1990> läuft ubuntu 11.04 nich schon mit gnome3 ?
<rumpe1> vinzenz, steht beim ppa immer noch die klare warnung dran, daß es vermutlich nicht mehr rückgängig gemacht werden kann?
<dadrc> Nein, normalerweise benutzt es Unity, gamer1990 
<tordmor> gamer1990, nope
<gamer1990> arrg stimmt unity != gnome3 :/
<gamer1990> sry^^
<tordmor> Ich hab gnome3 und es stürtzt ab und zu beim einloggen ab aber im großen und ganzen funktioniert es
<k1l> vinzenz: wenn du noch bis 11.10 durchhälst kannst du dir gnome3 ohne gefummel als normales paket installieren
<gamer1990> 11.10 sieht bisher nicht schlecht aus
<vinzenz> k1l, oh, das ist gut. Dann warte ich. Wann kommt denn 11.10? BTW: Habe allerdings in der Wiki gelesen, dass Canoncial Gnome 3 nicht unterstützen wird. Heißt das nur, dass sie sich nicht mehr an der Entwicklung beteiligen?
<k1l> vinzenz: wenn du mal nachguckst warum 11.10 11.10 heisst weisst du es :)
<k1l> vinzenz: das war wohl bezüglich der entscheidung zum standarddesktop
<Atexis> habe probleme mit der aktualisierungsverwaltung ubuntu
<k1l> ,wf? Atexis 
<shetlandpony> Atexis: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Atexis> kann jemand helfen?
<Atexis> ok
<Atexis> aktualisierungverwaltung bleibt stehen
<Atexis> ubuntu 11.04
<Atexis> wie erkenne und entferne ich ein defektes paket?
<k1l> hmm, so kann dir keiner helfen. pack mal "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade" in einen nopaste-service bitte
<Atexis> bei update liest es alle paketlisten
<Atexis> sorry bin anfänger
<k1l> kopier alles in einen nopaste service
<k1l> ,paste? Atexis 
<shetlandpony> Atexis: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Atexis> was ist der nopaste service wie benutze ich den?
<k1l> ,nopasten? Atexis 
<shetlandpony> Atexis: Um einen Text zu nopasten, gehe folgendermassen vor: Folge dem Link http://paste.pocoo.org . Waehle das Textfeld aus und kopiere dort hinein deinen Text, den du anderen zugaenglich machen moechtest. Klicke dann "Absenden". Die Seite wird neu laden und eine andere URL haben. Ueber diese URL ist mein Paste dann fuer andere erreichbar, dh. diese URL gibst du dann in den Channel.
<Atexis> ok
<Atexis> sieht das jetzt jemand?
<jokrebel> Atexis: Wenn Du die URL noch pastest vielleicht ;-)
<k1l> denk link musst du hier reinpacken
<bibear> Du musst die url noch hier rein schreiben 
<Atexis> achso
<k1l> Atexis: drück doch unten mal "j"
<Atexis> http://paste.pocoo.org./show/459896/
<jokrebel> Atexis: Der geht so aber nicht. Hast Da was verändert?
<k1l> jokrebel: link geht hier
<Atexis> http.//paste.pocoo.org./show/459896/
<k1l> Atexis: drücke unten bei der aufforderung mal "j". damit installierst du die updates. bei fehlern oder fragen den text wieder kopieren und hier zeigen per nopaste.
<Atexis> oki
 * jokrebel musste hier erst fehlerhafte Punkte aus dem Link entfernen.
<Atexis> sorry der chat läuft über meinen Windows rechner
<gamer1990> bei mir gings obwohl der punkt drinnen war^^
<jokrebel> Dann sind wohl Euere Clients intelligenter als mein Konversation.
<gamer1990> ich habs per copy&paste inkl. dem punkt bei firefox reingepackt^^
<Atexis> http.//paste.pocoo.org./show/459900/
<Longbottom> jokrebel: der Punkt gehört zum vollständigen Domain-Namen, siehe z.B.: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_Name_System#Domain-Namensraum
<Atexis> ja wie jetzt weiter?
<jokrebel> Longbottom: Aber nach http gehört kein . sondern :
<Longbottom> Korrect, darum geht bei mir auch nur der erste Link von Atexis.
<gamer1990> stimmt der erste ging die andern nichmehr
<k1l> Atexis: läufts denn noch weiter?
<Atexis> nein steht
<Pilatus> ich brauch da mal eure Hilfe --->  Wie kann ich in einer conf-Datei alle Zeillen die mit einem # beginnen über das Terminal löschen so das ich eine bereinigte .conf habe?
<k1l> Atexis: btw: hats denn nen bestimmten grund warum du proposed nutzt? 
<Atexis> was ist das ?
<sash_> Pilatus: grep -v ^# datei.conf > datei.conf.tmp Auf keinen Fall direkt in die gleiche Datei wieder umleuten.
<sash_> umleiten.
<Atexis> proposed
<Pilatus> okay ich probiere das mal eben  @ sash_ 
<Atexis> ich hab ihn so abgetippt
<k1l> Atexis: das sind updates die nicht für den normalen anwender gedacht sind und du hast die aktiviert: http://ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de/2010/02/23/warnung-vor-proposed-paketquellen/
<k1l> Atexis: aber ganz unten muss eine aufforderung oder irgnedwas kommen in dem terminal. vlt lädt er grade was runter
<Pilatus> sash_: Danke das war es auch schon 10000 Dank 
<Pilatus> muss mich wohl mal näher mit grep beschäftigen das Nice
<dAnjou> vielleicht n frage, die schon x-mal kam: wie kann ich firefox (jetz ja version 6) so aussehen lassen wie unter windows (z.b. 7)?
<sash_> Pilatus: Aber nie direkt wieder in die Ursprungsdatei umleiten.
<grubu> Hallo ich habe eine Fehlermeldung die ich nicht weg kriege: Could not update ICEauthority file /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority
<sash_> Pilatus: Die ist anschließend leer.
<Pilatus> sash_: Danke für den Tip
<dAnjou> habs, einfach menüleiste ausblenden
<deem> grubu: was machst du denn damit die fehlermeldung erscheint?
<grubu> ich boote einfach
<grubu> ich habe zusätlich noch die folgend meldung: There is a configuration problem with the "configuration server" (/url/lib/libconf2-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256)
<grubu> trotzdem funktioniert soweit alles allerdings bekomme ich diese Meldungen nicht weg
<grubu> welche Rechte müssen denn auf der /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority liegen?
<dadrc> -rw------- 1 gdm gdm 52180 2011-08-17 09:23 /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority
<grubu> super das hilft schon sehr
<grubu> Sage mal dadrc welcher chmod ist das?
<dadrc> 600
<grubu> danke
<grubu> okay ich habe es jetzt auch so: -rw------- 1 gdm gdm 6030 2011-08-15 22:23 /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority
<dadrc> Was war es denn vorher?
<grubu> werde mal rebooten bis gleich und erstmal vielen dank
<grubu> vorher war: -rwxrwx--- 1 root root 6030 2011-08-15 22:23 /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority
<jokrebel> Longbottom: Ich finde einen Punkt am Ende der Domain vor dem Slash von Unterverzeichnissen schon sehr "ungewöhnlich" und mein Browser leider auch.
<Longbottom> jokrebel: Der Punkt am Ende der Domain kennzeichnet eine globale URL. Damit sagt man dem Browser das er sowas wie "localdomain.com" nicht anhängen soll.
<grubu> dadrc leider ist die Fehlermeldung noch da, wobei die Änderung sicherlich elementar notwendig war
<dadrc> grubu, ungefragte Queries werden in vielen IRC-Netzwerken als unhöflich empfunden (hier auch)
<dadrc> Ansonsten, wenn du hier im Channel fragst, können dir auch andere Leute helfen
<grubu> achso dann entschuldige bitte
<dadrc> Kein Problem.
<grubu> meinst Du eine Neuinstallation vom ubuntu-desktop mit gdm könnte etwas bringen?
<jokrebel> Longbottom: Wenn dadurch mein Browser aber die Domain wegkürzt und ein "http://show/459896/" draus mach und dann natürlich nichts korrektes finden kann ist das blöd. Seis drum ob nun der Fehler bei diesem (in meinen Augen trotzdem extrem "ungewöhnlichen") Punkt oder der Interpretation von Chromium liegt.
<dadrc> grubu, das löst Probleme selten
<grubu> vermute ich auch
<Longbottom> jokrebel: Ja, das ist blöd, aber eigentlich ein Bug in deinem Browser.
<grubu> das kuriose ist das nach einer solchen neuinstallation die Medlung für zwei boots verschwand
<dadrc> grubu, guck dir mal http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1738580 an
<dadrc> Das scheint bei so einem Problem geholfen zu haben
<dadrc> Es muss allerdings gdm:gdm statt gdm.gdm heißen (beim ersten Befehl))
<grubu> super das habe ich mir jetzt schon wieder gedacht das gdm gehört aauch root na dann
<grubu> ich vermute das es das war da die gdm rechte daran ja elementar sind, danke
<jokrebel> Longbottom: Vielleicht liegt es ja auch zwischen Konversation und Chromium. Wenn ich die URL komplett markiere, kopiere und dann in die Adresszeile einfüge geht es.
<jokrebel> Longbottom: Ja - muss wohl an Konversation liegen. Wenn ich mit der Maus über den Link gehe, erscheit unten nur http:/show/459896/
<grubu_> Danke dadrc beide Fehlermedungen sind weg.
<dadrc> =)
<grubu_> Dann hat sich libconf2-sanity-check-2 wohl daran gestört.
<Longbottom> jokrebel: Tja. Ich habe das mit dem Punkt auch erst vor kurzem kennengelernt. Und mittlerweile festgestellt, dass Qt einen Bug beim Parsen von solchen urls hat. Könnte auch daran liegen.
<grubu_> Ich versteh nur nicht wie root-rechte auf diesem verzeichnis gelandet sein können.
<rumpe1> grubu_, verwendest du öfters nautilus mit sudo?
<grubu_> nö, nie
<grubu_> das ganze ist bei dieser Installation sowieso etwas komplizierter ich muß es einfach nocheinmal nachstellen um zu sehen ob die Recht wieder nicht stimmen.
<grubu_> Die Pfade entstammen letzten Endes einem tar-backup, allerdings wurden die Privillegien mitgesichert.
<grubu_> Einen schönen Nachmittag an alle, danke für die schnelle Hilfe dadrc.
<dAnjou> ich würde das hier gern remote ausführen `grep -h "^\s*deb" /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list | sort`
<dAnjou> aber ssh <host> bash -c '<befehl>' dauert lange oder macht gar nix (kann ich nicht sagen)
<gamer1990> du könntest es mit nem shellskript versuchen
<dAnjou> meh
<dAnjou> na mal sehen
<dAnjou> damit klappts, aber wär schon schön zu wissen, warum das mit bash -c ... nich ging
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Und einfach erst mit ssh einlogen und dann den Befehl ausführen reicht nicht? Das geht hier.
<dAnjou> jokrebel: geht schon, aber ich wollts gleich bei mir in ne datei pipen
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Nun ja, aber Deine erste Frage nach grep... remote ausführen geht doch, oder?
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Und der Rest (wenn nicht sogar alles) wäre in #bash IMHO wesentlich besser plaziert. 
<dAnjou> haste wohl recht
<dAnjou> jokrebel: obwohl, noch nichtmal das hier geht `ssh <host> bash -c 'grep deb /etc/apt/sources.list'`
<dAnjou> und mit der bash hat das wohl weniger zu tun
<dAnjou> es sagt mir 
<dAnjou> Aufruf: grep [OPTION]… MUSTER [DATEI]…
<dAnjou> Rufen Sie »grep --help« auf, um weitere Informationen zu erhalten.
<dAnjou> lokal gehts
<dAnjou> also das hier -> `bash -c 'grep deb /etc/apt/sources.list'`
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Nach dem Motto "weniger ist mehr" probier es mal ohne > bash -c < 
<dAnjou> jokrebel: ich will ja dann auch pipen
<dAnjou> hui, mit '' drumherum gehts auch mit nem "| sort" hintendran
<dAnjou> wtf, `ssh <host> 'grep -h "^\s*deb" /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list | sort'` geht
<jokrebel> sag ich doch 
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Aber ich experimentier da auch immer noch. Die Spezialisten dafür sind vermutlich großteils eher nebenan zu finden
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Wenn grad einer der es genau weiß mitlesen würde hätte er es bestimmt schon gesagt.
<itu> ... und welcher befehl liefert einem Infos über videodateien?
<jokrebel> itu: Welche Infos? Versuch mal "file dateiname"
<itu> na Länge und vieleicht noch Auflösung, etc
<itu> es gibt da auch was, habs bloss vergessen...
<jokrebel> itu: Ich vermutet, dass das schon 1. mal Dateityp-Abhängig sein wird.
<itu> videos halt.... alle ...
<jokrebel> itu: Aber vielleicht bringt Dich ja http://www.tutorials.de/php/337557-videolaenge-und-aufloesung-von-mpg-ermitteln.html … wobei das IMHO nicht gerade On-Topic hier ist.
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/453ozpe |  Videolänge und Auflösung von .mpg ermitteln @ tutorials.de: Tutorials, Forum   Hilfe
<jokrebel> +auf die richtige Fährte
<itu> hm
<leszek> hi
<ring1> nachdem ich ein update auf meinem 10.04.3 durchgeführt habe, wobei auch das neuste linux-image-generic dabei war, lässt sich das nvidia-modul nicht mehr laden. dkms sagt, das modul ist installiert: http://pastebin.com/kxuiJbFy und lediglich in Xorg.0.log steht etwas zu nvidia: http://pastebin.com/ahbYdihe messages und syslog enthalten nichts. ich habe mal das älteste image + header installiert, womit sich nvidia auch wieder problemlos laden lässt.
<ring1>  stehe ich total aufm schlauch oder ist nvidia-current 195.36.24 nicht zum kernel 2.6.32-33 kompatibel?
<ppq> ring1: sieht zwar gut aus, aber hast du trotzdem mal 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current' probiert?
<ring1> ppq, ich probiers einfach nochmal :)
<pARESit> slock 
<ring1> pARESit, slock?
<LupusE> hi
<ring0> ppq, modul wurde erfolgreich entfernt und wieder erstellt. laden ist aber dennoch nicht möglich
<ppq> mh, ok
<ppq> ring0: kannst du mal 'sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh' entpacken und hochladen?
<ring0> ppq, klar. moment
<ring0> ppq, http://pastebin.com/a5gK9xKN
<ppq> komisch
<ppq> ring0: was sagt 'sudo modprobe nvidia'?
<ring0> ppq, FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<ring0> aber er hats doch grad erstellt? dkms ist doch auch der meinung
<dadrc> ring0, was sagt lsmod?
<ppq> ring0: ok. dann boote doch mal den neuen kernel, geh in ein tty, deinstallier alle alten und mach dann nochmal dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current
<ppq> dann *muss* dkms das ja für den richtigen bauen :)
<ring0> ppq, er hat es auch grad für den richtigen gebaut :)
<ppq> angeblich :D
<ring0> dadrc, lsmod ist spuckt auch kein nvidia-modul aus
<ring0> ich werde alle kernel und header entfernen, nvidia-current auch. anschließend linux-image-generic und linux-headers-generic installieren. dann nvidia-current. muss doch funktionieren
<ppq> also einen sollte man installiert lassen, möglichst
<ring0> ich boote nicht zwischendrin
<ppq> boote am besten den neusten und schmeiss dann alle anderen runter
<jokrebel> ** fürs Protokoll ** IMHO ist diese Vorgehensweise nicht für Neulinge geeignet … <Schuß-ins-Knie und so> … oder sieht das jemand anders?
<ring0> ppq, alle images, headers, nvidia-current und nvidia-current-modaliases purgen, anschließend neuinstallieren hat gewirkt :)
<ring0> ppq, frag mich nicht was der fehler war
<jokrebel> .oO( Ihr macht Sachen … und das ohne Netz und doppelten Boden )
<ring1> hauptsache es läuft wieder, konnte auch keinen fehler vorher finden
<ppq> jokrebel: der ring1 ist schon groß, der kann das schon ;D
<ring1> apt-get purge linux-image* linux-headers* hab ich so auch noch nie eingegeben :)
<jokrebel> ppq: Dacht ich mir schon. Deshalb hab ich mich mit meinen Bedenken ja auch extrem zurückgehalten, oder?
<ppq> japp
<ppq> hast ja auch recht, jokrebel
<ring1> jokrebel, nur aus interesse, wäre dir noch etwas anderes eingefallen, außer dieser op?
<WasserDragoon> hallo zusammen, habe auf meinem ubuntu server das paket mysql-server installiert (das vorinstallierte allerdings wegen fehlender zugangsdaten via purge entfernt)
<WasserDragoon> nun hat mich die install routine nach einem pw für root gefragt, mit dem ich mich jetzt aber nicht via mysql -u root -p anmelden kann
<WasserDragoon> Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<WasserDragoon> könnten evtl. noch irgendwelche zugangsdaten/unix user von der alten install trotz purge auf dem system sein?
<ppq> ja
<jokrebel> ring1: Nein - ich hab nur mitgezittert ;-)
<ppq> WasserDragoon: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html
<WasserDragoon> ppq: kannst du mir evtl. sagen was genau und wo ich es finde, bitte?
<WasserDragoon> ah danke
<ring1> jokrebel, na dann, danke fürs daumen drücke n;)
<WasserDragoon> ppq: tschuldige, aber ich hänge irgendwie schon an punkt 1... ein su mysql tut irgendwie nichts
<WasserDragoon> normalerweise müsste mein purge doch aber alles restlos entfernt haben?!
<ppq> WasserDragoon: die grant table wird von apt als nutzdaten betrachtet afaik
<ppq> WasserDragoon: was genau probierst du da mit su? oO
<WasserDragoon> ppq: zum benutzer mysql zu wechseln wie es in punkt 1 des links steht
<ppq> willst du das als mysql nutzer starten?
<WasserDragoon> Log on to your system as the Unix user that the mysqld server runs as (for example, mysql).
<ppq> wenn der /bin/false als shell gesetzt hat (hat er, sinnvolelrweise) geht das natürlich nicht
<ppq> Alternatively, you can log in as root, but in this case you must start mysqld with the --user=mysql option. If you start the server as root without using --user=mysql, the server may create root-owned files in the data directory, such as log files, and these may cause permission-related problems for future server startups.
<ppq> oder su -c nutzen
<WasserDragoon> ok danke
<PBeck> hi
<WasserDragoon> ppq: bekomme nach der durchführung der schritte immernoch access denied (using password: yes)
<WasserDragoon> ah fehler gefunden :-) logs sind was feines
<WasserDragoon> /usr/sbin/mysqld: File '/root/file.txt' not found
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon: In welchem LOG gefunden? Und was dagegen getan? … Nur so für die Nachwelt, danke.
<WasserDragoon> jokrebel in /var/log/mysql/error.log wird benötigt in schritt 5 von ppq's link
<WasserDragoon> jokrebel fehler behoben indem ich temporär chmod 0777 draufgesetzt habe damit er die datei auch findet bzw zugriff hat
<WasserDragoon> ochmensch ich komm trotzdem nich drauf :-(
<ppq> WasserDragoon: unten steht noch n anderer weg
<WasserDragoon> öh ok scheinbar gibt es keinen benutzer "root" (mehr)
<WasserDragoon> 0 rows affected beim update
<WasserDragoon> select * from mysql.user gibt mir 4 user aus: pp_sb_db, debian-sys-maint, admin, pma_bloSqxCXy7dT
<WasserDragoon> nun...was machen... admin zu root ändern samt passwort
<korschan> Hallo, ich nutze Ubuntu Jaunty und apt-get findet das dovecot-postfix paket nicht :(
<dAnjou> kriegt jaunty hier noch support?
<xabbuh> korschan: findet deine Paketverwaltung überhaupt noch Pakete?
<dAnjou> korschan: düdüm, schade für dich http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=dovecot-postfix
<korschan> oh, nicht für jaunty :(
<dAnjou> jaunty ist nichtmal ein LTS, geh mal schnell hoch auf ne neuere version
<TheInfinity> jaunty ist doch schon n weilchen ohne sicherheitsupdates
<TheInfinity> da n mailserver drauf ist ... ungesund.
<TheInfinity> zumindest wenn er von aussen erreichbar sein soll.
<jwi> da die nächste version (karmic) auch schon keinen support mehr hat, solltest du schauen ob da beim upgrade etwas zu beachten ist ...
<korschan> leider ist jaunty die neuste version die der vserver anbieter im sortiment hat :(
<TheInfinity> dann wechsel den vserver anbieter.
<guntbert> upgrades macht man bei ubuntu Schritt für Schritt (ausser bei LTS, dort LTS->LTS)
<dAnjou> korschan: dann wechsel mal schnell
<ppq> lol
<ppq> spricht ja SEHR für den hoster
<TheInfinity> korschan: oder gehe zurück zu 8.04
<TheInfinity> korschan: das hart noch support
<TheInfinity> noch 2 jahre auf dem server
<korschan> 8.04.1 die geht auch, oder?
<TheInfinity> korschan: klar. das ist 8.04 mit n paar patches drin
<korschan> supi, danke für die schnelle hilfe :)
<jwi> 8.04.4 gibts noch nicht?
<jokrebel> korschan: Wobei 8.04 aktuell schon länger bei .4 ist.
<jwi> und den anbieter vllt darauf hinweisen, dass er jaunty wohl aus dem programm nehmen sollte
<korschan> 8.04.1 ist die einziger 8er version die der vserver-hoster hat
<ppq> dann nimm die
<jokrebel> korschan: Funktioniert der nur noch oder lebt der Beteeiber auch noch?
<ppq> ein 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' und du bist quasi auf .4
<korschan> der betreiber lebt auch noch ^^
<dtux_> test
<jokrebel> dtux_: Durchgefallen - tests bitte nebenan.
<dtux_> verstanden cheffe
<charos_> nabend
<charos_> vllt. hat von euch jmd eine idee
<charos_> ich hab seit einigen tagen das problem, dass wenn mein ubuntu bootet, er mir entweder die fehlermeldung bringt, dass "computer:/// ... Ort konnte nicht eingehängt werden, da bereits belegt" wenn ich einen usb stick drin hab, oder aber "/media/Daten konnte nicht eingehängt werden" wenn usb stick nicht drin ist...
<charos_> problem tritt auf, seit dem ich vor besagten tagen einen usb stick normal drangehängt und auch sicher entfernt habe
<bazZzti> kann mir jemand verraten wieso es zwei verschiedene oberflächen bei ubuntu 11.04 gibt?
<charos_> unity und gnome für alt eingesessene
<bazZzti> einmal die oberfläche wo alle icons links an der seite aufgereiht sind
<Mashup> bazZzti, eine ist als fallback gedacht
<bazZzti> und einmal das ganz normale
<charos_> unity wird bei den folgenden nicht mehr drin sein
<bazZzti> ich geh auf die ubuntu seite und lade dort 64 bit ubuntu desktop 11.04 runter
<bazZzti> installiere es und bekomme diese leiste links
<bazZzti> es sieht so aus als ob es für netbooks oder so gemacht ist
<Mashup> das ist unity
<bazZzti> ok
<bazZzti> das is kacke find ich
<bazZzti> oder täusch ich mich da?
<charos_> das ist so gedacht, steht auch auf der ubunut seite
<charos_> das ist geschmackssache
<jokrebel> bazZzti: Beim Loginscreen einfach unte auf Ubuntu-Classic umschalten.
<bazZzti> ok nun möchte ich ubuntu 64 bit haben mit ganz normaler oberfläche
<charos_> s.o.
<bazZzti> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<bazZzti> wenn ich das runterlade und mit unetbootin auf nen usb stick prügel dann bekomm ich wenn ich instalieren sage diese ungewollte oberfläche ... unity
<bazZzti> doch wie kann ich es ändern?
<Mashup> bazZzti, wähle einfach beim login einfach ubuntu-classic aus
<charos_> weil die dabei ist
<charos_> einfach auf classic stellen oder die 10.04 laden
<jokrebel> bazZzti: Gnome ist weiterhin mit an Board, nur hat nicht voreingestellt. Log dich aus und wieder neu Ein und nach eingabe des PW kannst DU unten die Desktopumgebung anpassen.
<bazZzti> welches login? ich hab beim installieren gesagt automatisch anmelden
<fornext> Habe ein Problem am Laptop: Die Tastatur spielt verrrückt. Z.B. shift+7 ergibt nicht / sondern der gesamte  Text wird markiert. Was kann das sein?
<bazZzti> was heisst unten desktopumgebung anpassen?
<bazZzti> wo is unten?
<charos_> falsche tastaturkürzel
<Mashup> fornext, das richtige tastaturlayout ausgewählt
<charos_> log dich erstmal aus und guck dir deinen bildschirm bei der passworteingabe an
<fornext> Mashup, denke schon.
<bazZzti> ok ich muss dafür neu booten
<bazZzti> thx schonmal
<fornext> hab schon neugebootet.
<charos_> @fornext vllt system->einstellungen->tastaturkombinationen anschauen
<guntbert> bazZzti: langsam: zuerst logs du dich aus, dann gibtst du beim login deinen account an, dann kannst du unten die session auswählen, nimm ubuntu-classic
<fornext> charos_, steht auf Deutschland.
<jokrebel> bazZzti: Unten ist das gegenteil von oben. Und wenn Du auf automatisch anmelden bist, kannst Du trotzdem den User Abmelden und neu (mit Passwort) anmelden. Vor OK solltest Du dann "unten" bei Desktopumgebung (oder so) auf Ubuntu-Classic = Gnome umschalten. Dann ist alles wie vorher.
<guntbert> bazZzti: nicht neu booten, nur abmelden!
<fornext> Kann es irgendwas barrierefreies sein?
<charos_> eigentlich nicht
<charos_> kann mir vllt jmd bei meinem problem helfen?
<fornext> Es betrifft die Tasten die mittels FN als Cursor benutzt werden können.
<Mashup> fornext, was für ein laptop nutzt du?
<fornext> ja, das U macht auch vier ohne das ich eine andere Taste gleichzeitig drücke.
<fornext> Samsung nc201
<fornext> oder nf201
<charos_> numblock aktiviert?
<jokrebel> hört sich so an…
<fornext> ah, wenn ich gleichzeitig FN drücke geht alles normal ... also als ob FN invertiert ist.
<charos_> versuch das mit dem numblock
<charos_> U ist bei mir nämlich auch die 4
<jokrebel> fornext: Dann ist da warscheinlich auch irgendwo ne NUM_LED an.
<jokrebel> fornext: Such einen NUM-Taste und drücke sie.
<fornext> ah, geht wieder ... aber warum war die noch nach einen Boot aktiviert?
<Mashup> aus versehen drangekommen?
<jokrebel> im BIOS so eingetragen?
<fornext> ne, glaube ich nicht.
<fornext> Die muss ich ja per FN+F11 aktivieren
<charos_> neubooten und gucken was passiert
<bazZti> re
<jokrebel> gn8
<charos_> ich hab seit einigen tagen das problem, dass wenn mein ubuntu bootet, er mir entweder die fehlermeldung bringt, dass "computer:/// ... Ort konnte nicht eingehängt werden, da bereits belegt" wenn ich einen usb stick drin hab, oder aber "/media/Daten konnte nicht eingehängt werden" wenn usb stick nicht drin ist...
<charos_> vllt sind hier ein paar gurus online
<bazZti> sagt mal kann ich ubuntu irgendwie sagen welcher der beiden monitore primär und welcher sekundär verwendet werden soll?
<charos_> ja
<fornext> ne, wenn die nach dem Boot aktiv gewesen wäre, hätte ich kein Passwort eingeben können.
<charos_> via google
<korschan> mit Ubuntu 8.04.4 findet er auch nicht das dovecot-postfix paket :(
<fornext> Ubuntu muss es sich gemerkt haben.
<fornext> jedenfalls dnake
<vectory> korschan: ubuntu 8.04 wird noch unterstützt?
<korschan> soweit ich weiss ja, aber nur die server version
<bazZti> hat jemand ne idee?
<charos_> bzgl was?
<bazZti> zwei monitore, welcher primärer ist und welcher sekundärer ist
<bazZti> also wo die startleiste angezeigt werden soll 
<charos_> sowas findest du im wiki
<charos_> ubuntuusers.de
<charos_> schau doch erstmal da nach
<bazZti> charos_: nix gefunden :-(
<k1l> bazZti: welche graka und welcher treiber?
<charos_> @bazZzti: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dualview
<bazZti> is ne ati radeon hd 4850
<bazZti> lade gerade catalyst treiber runter
<k1l> ,ati? bazZti 
<shetlandpony> bazZti, ATI ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI-Grafikkarten
<k1l> nimm doch bitte erstmal die treiber die dort empfohlen werden
<bazZti> wo jetzt?
<k1l> ,bot? bazZti 
<shetlandpony> bazZti: ich bin ein bot ;p
<k1l> im link vom bot
<bazZti> hab mir einfach die aktuellen treiber von der ati seite runtergeladen
<bazZti> hab nun ne .run datei
<bazZti> O_o
<k1l> janee, das ist nen typischer windows fehler
<bazZti> a what?
<k1l> unter linux lädt man nicht einfach irgendwo irgendwas runter. man benutzt erstmal das, was einem die distribution bietet (stichwort paketverwaltung)
<bazZti> ok
<charos_> oder lernt ubuntuusers auswendig :D
<charos_> ^^
<k1l> man muss es ja nicht auswendig lernen. reingucken und lesen reicht oftmals schon :)
<charos_> manchmal
<Hotte> Hallo. Kennt sich jemand mit MeTV aus? Ich habe gestern eine USB Sat Box zum laufen bekommen. Aber wie kann ich die Astra Programmliste aktualisieren?
<charos_> @k1| : wollt nur anmerken^^
<leszek> n8 @ all
<k1l> charos_: hast du denn was in der fstab bezüglich usbstick?
<charos_> nope
<charos_> dmesg bringt auch nichts und in der syslog steht auch nichts
<guntbert> Hotte: keine wirkliche Hilfe von mir, aber mit einem DVB-T stick funktioniert auch die Programmliste in meTV problemlos
<k1l> charos_: vlt schaust du dir noch mal die udev regeln an ob da was zu finden ist. so aus dem stehgreif wüsste ich es jetzt auch nicht
<Hotte> Guntbert: Die Liste funktioniert ja auch, aber es fehlen z.B. NDR, Phoenix, Arte ... Das sind die die mir jetzt aufgefallen sind....  Ich denke die haben vor einiger Zeit mal neue Frequenzen bekommen
<Hotte> Ich brauche Quasi eine aktuelle Astra Programmliste zum importieren in Metv
<guntbert> Hotte: hmm, da war was...   ich schau einmal
<TheInfinity> Hotte: astra?
<Hotte> Astra ja
<charos_> quit
<Hotte> Oder kann man die Liste editieren? Die Frequenzen bekommt man ja uf der Astra Website
<guntbert> Hotte: hast du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Me_TV gesehen?
<ch4r0s> charos_ -> ch4r0s
<TheInfinity> Hotte: channels.conf erstellen lassen. geht mit den dvb-utils
<Hotte> Guntbert: Hab ich. Klar. Aber was ist ein SQlite-Editor?????  Ich hatte gehofft es geht einfacher  ;) 
<Hotte> TheInfinity: Die finde ich wo? In den normalen Quellen?
<TheInfinity> Hotte: yep
<k1l> gibts auch nen wiki artikel zu. damit hab ich meine dvbt liste erstellt.
<k1l> (zu dvb-utils)
<TheInfinity> Hotte: https://wiki.archlinux.de/title/DVB-S#Benutzung_von_scan_2 - das ist zum beispiel ganz nett
<PrickelPit> Hotte, sudo apt-get install w-scan dann w_scan -fs -s S19E2 -o 7 >> channels.conf
<TheInfinity> Hotte: 10 sec googlen ;)
<guntbert> Hotte: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dvb-utils   hat mir DB editieren gespart
<TheInfinity> w scan geht auch ;)
<TheInfinity> und wenn dus einfach haben willst -> kaffeine
<Hotte> Anderer Player der das alles automatisch tut?
<TheInfinity> yep
<TheInfinity> ist aber KDE
<TheInfinity> manche leute finden kde apps unter gnome doof
<Hotte> Läuft auch unter Unity?
<Hotte> ;)
<TheInfinity> warum sollte es das nicht tun?
<guntbert> TheInfinity: doof? weniger, aber wenn ich mir die Tonne kde libs sparen kann...
<Hotte> ok....  Sorry bin nicht so der Linux Freak. Ich habe das nie verstanden, warum manche was gegen KDE Progs / Gnome Progs haben.
<Hotte> N Kumpel von mir programmiert im KDE Team.....  Das Thema sollte man bei ihm vorsichtig anschneiden  ;)
<TheInfinity> guntbert: speicher kostet heute nix mehr. ausserdem wirst du je nach nerd unterschiedliche gründe finden warum sie kde @ gnome nicht wollen. jedem das seine :)
<guntbert> TheInfinity: klar :)
<Hotte> Bin aber schon eingermaßen stolz das ich das mit wenig Hintergrundwissen hinbekommen habe, das dieses Terratec Teil läuft  ;)
<TheInfinity> Hotte: kaffeine ist halt alles via gui. mit w_scan gehts auch, ist aber halt cli.
<Hotte> Infinity: Dann ist mir das lieber. Auch wenn ich aus alten Dos Tagen stamme, muß ich nicht alles in der Konsole tun
<Ilian> Bekam beim Update Fehler: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/xul-ext-ubufox_0.9.1-0ubuntu0.10.04.1~mfn4_all.deb: Versuche, »/usr/share/xul-ext/ubufox/components/ufoxHTTPListener.js« zu überschreiben, welches auch in Paket ubufox 0 Jetzt funktioniert Firefox nixht mehr.  :-/
<TheInfinity> Ilian: klingt nach firefox fremdquelle?
<bazZti> kann ich irgendwo sehen welche geräte bereits installiert wurden und welche noch nicht installiert wurden auf meinem system?
<TheInfinity> bazZti: "installiert"?
<bazZti> ich bekomme keinen ton
<bazZti> :-(
<Ilian> Ja, habe http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu drinn. 
<TheInfinity> Ilian: rauskicken, firefox und xul libs neu installieren, danach nochmal frisch versuchen upzugraden.
<TheInfinity> bazZti: schau ins syslog was da los ist. ansonsten auf ...
<TheInfinity> ,nopaste?
<shetlandpony> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<ch4r0s> immernoch keine lsg gefunden für mein problem-.-
<Ilian> TheInfinity Danke, manchmal hilft es wohl schon aus im chat zu fragen und FF läuft wieder. Habe einfach nochmal FF neu gestartet. Müsste ich in der Paketverwaltung nicht defekte sehen? Zeigt keine an. 
<Mashup> bazZti, was für eine hardware verwendest du?
<TheInfinity> Ilian: kA welchen status du da hast. aber rumzickende xul libs können ungesund sein.
<bazZti> asus m2n-e board
<Mashup> bazZti, laptop?
<bazZti> desktop
<TheInfinity> bazZti: welches ubuntu?
<Mashup> bazZti, schau mal ob das hilft: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren/HDA?highlight=alsa
<bazZti> TheInfinity: 11.04
<Ilian> TheInfinity wenn ich jetzt aber nicht neu inst. will, kann ich das irgendwie auf konsistenz prüfen?
<bazZti> das sieht gut aus Mashup
<bazZti> ist wirklich nicht einfach...
<Ilian> TheInfinity: Nur das ich dich richtig verstehe, du meinst ich soll die Fremquelle deaktivieren, Firefox löschen und ohne neu inst.? Danach die Fremdquelle aktivieren und upgraden?
<Mashup> bazZti, das tutorial ist eine gute schritt für schritt anleitung
<bazZti> ich hänge hier Innerhalb dieser Datei-Ausgabe sucht man nun nach dem String hda. Unter der Überschrift Module snd-hda-intel 
<bazZti> bin drin aber weiss nich wie ich suche
<Mashup> bazZti, welchen editor benutzt du?
<bazZti> bin der anleitung gefolgt zless?
<Mashup> moment mal eben
<guntbert> bazZti: mit / beginnt eine Suche, dann tipst du die zeichen nach denen du suchst
<bazZti> ok
<Mashup> ich wollte es gerade schreiben...
<bazZti> was mich nur son bissl wundert, er hat doch in den audioeinstellungen ne karte gefunden
<Mashup> zu langsam :)
<bazZti> doch leider kommt kein ton raus
<guntbert> Mashup: no problem :), ich verwende less dauernd....
<Mashup> guntbert, zum glück muss ich nicht so oft in dateien rumwühlen.
<bazZti> ok jetzt noch eine frage
<bazZti> es wird geschrieben das Modell-Parameter, wie beispielsweise 3stack, 3stack-dig es sein kann
<bazZti>     Module for Intel HD Audio (ICH6, ICH6M, ESB2, ICH7, ICH8, ICH9, ICH10,
<bazZti>                         PCH, SCH),
<bazZti>                 ATI SB450, SB600, R600, RS600, RS690, RS780, RV610, RV620,
<bazZti>                         RV630, RV635, RV670, RV770,
<bazZti>                 VIA VT8251/VT8237A,
<bazZti>                 SIS966, ULI M5461
<Robert_Zenz> ,pastebin? bazZti 
<shetlandpony> bazZti: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<guntbert> ,paste?
<shetlandpony> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<bazZti> steinigung
<guntbert> bazZti: ach nein, aber ein pastebin macht es uns wirklich leichter
<bazZti> jep sorry
<Vanger1> hi leute, hab ne kleine frage zum pinning: ich habe eine fremdquelle hinzugefügt die verschiedene neuere pakete beinhaltet als mein lucid hat. möchte dass diese neueren versionen nie berücksichtigt werden, aber ein einzelnes paket aus der fremdquelle genommen wird. habs mit einem Package: * mit Prio -100 und nem paket-spezifischen mit prio 600 versucht, nur wird das 600er leider ignoriert. kann mir da bitte einer helfen?
<bazZti> hab jetzt aber was rausgefunden, hab bei den audioeinstellungen einfach internes audio analog stereo genommen
<bazZti> nun kommt ton aus den boxen...
<Mashup> bazZti, gratulation
<bazZti> naja weiss nich ob das so der richtige weg ist
<bazZti> aber ich denke mal das das so der standart weg ist...
<Mashup> alsa erkennt ziemlich viele karten mehr oder weniger auf anhieb...
<ppq> Vanger1: nopaste bitte mal deine /etc/apt/preferences, bspw. http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bazZti> meine karte hat es leider nicht erkannt
<bazZti> alsa is auch installiert
<ch4r0s> ich hätte ein alsa updatescript im angebot
<Vanger1> ppq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/668611/
<bazZti> was bewirkt das?
<ppq> ch4r0s: bitte nicht.
<ch4r0s> hab ich irgendwann mal gefunden und auf eine etwas neuere version angepasst
<ch4r0s> wieso
<ppq> ch4r0s: es gibt ein ppa mit ner neueren alsa-version. fremdscripte sind immer sone sache, besonders bei alsa.
<ppq> ch4r0s: realtek hat man so eins veröffentlicht, das mit rm kernelmodule einfach weglöscht
<ppq> ohne rücksicht auf verluste
<ch4r0s> dieses hier hab ich selbst getestet genauso wie alle ppa's
<ppq> naja, whatever, auf eigene gefahr/verantwortung gern
<bazZti> ich muss euch gestehn ich hab kein plan wovon ihr redet, ich hab mir nun ubuntu angeschafft um es kennenzulerenen
<ch4r0s> ppa's haben mir nicht geholfen
<ch4r0s> das script funzt bei mir
<ch4r0s> musste nur bei den letzten kernel updates nochmal ausgeführt werden
<bazZti> na es läuft ja jetzt
<Mashup> kann es nur bestätigen, ch4r0s script hat bei mir auch funktioniert. man sollte halt wissen was man tut
<bazZti> zwar mit standart treibern aber das reicht ja
<bazZti> um musik zu haben
<k1l> ch4r0s: die frage ist eher was passiert nach dem script. das wirft oft probleme auf, wenn per paketverwaltung pakete aktualisiert/gepatcht werden
<ch4r0s> dann werden die einfach überschrieben
<ch4r0s> auch das hab ich durch
<ch4r0s> dieses eine ding ist quasi wirklich unproblematisch
<Mashup> das script lädt halt den quellcode der aktuellsten alsa version runter und compiliert dir das.
<ch4r0s> (ohne garantie natürlich)^^
<ch4r0s> thx
<k1l> ch4r0s: aus diesem grund werden hier keine "fummelscripte" supportet. weil wenn du nicht da bist, wer lässt sich dann die ohren vollheulen weil das script was kaputt gemacht hat
<bazZti> wo ich grad bei musik hören bin, was nimmt man für einen player am besten?
<Mashup> bazZti, ich präferiere cmus
<bazZti> gibt es auch winamp?
<bazZti> oder is das out?
<k1l> banshee, rythmbox, mplayer, vlc...
<Mashup> winamp ist für windows
<Vanger1> ppq: haste den link gesehn? ne idee wie man das realisieren könnte bzw was da falsch is?
<bazZti> k
<k1l> bazZti: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/AudioPlayer  wiedermal ein einfacher blick ins wiki sollte der erste schritt sein
<bazZti> erwischt
<ppq> Vanger1: sorry, musste grad kurz weg, ich schau gleich mal rein
<ch4r0s> @bazZzti: ernst gemeinte frage: hast du dich VOR der installation mal mit Ubuntu auseinandergesetzt, also gegooglet und sowas?
<Vanger1> ppq: ok, danke!
<ppq> Vanger1: bitte noch die ausgaben von 'apt-cache policy' und  'apt-cache policy paketname' , worum auch immer es dir gerade geht
<bazZti> ch4r0s: ich hab es ab und zu mal genutzt aber nicht produktiv, immer nur in vms oder so
<bazZti> ch4r0s: ich administriere im täglichen leben windows rechenzentren
<Vanger1> ppq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/668621/
<ppq> Vanger1: und das problem ist, dass dovecot nicht 600 bekommt?
<Vanger1> jop
<ppq> Vanger1: der eintrag für das dovecot paket muss erst NACH dem für das repo kommen
<ppq> Vanger1: die pinning einträge werden der reihe nach abgearbeitet und überschreiben einander
<ppq> und, wenn du mir die bemerkung erlaubst, so viele distributionsfremde fremdquellen verheißen nix gutes
<Vanger1> ppq: ja, ich weiß... dovecot 2.0 findet sich blöderweise halt nirgends was dazu passt. hab ich anders rum in der preferences auch schon versucht, funktioniert leider nich: http://paste.ubuntu.com/668626/
<ppq> Vanger1: hm, ok. workaround: nimm den eintrag für paket und repo raus, apt-get update, installier dovecot (nicht mehr als das, keinesfalls dist-upgrade :D) und gib dem repo dann ne üriorität von 1
<ppq> Vanger1: so kriegst du für dovecot weiterhin updates, sonst wird aber nix daraus installiert, auch nicht bei dist-upgrade
<ppq> Vanger1: so handlet debian auch den experimental branch
<bazZti> danke für die hilfe
<bazZti> gn8
<Vanger1> ppq: super, danke - werd ich probieren :) da isses dann sinnvoll vorher alle abhängigkeiten manuell zu installieren nich dass der sich die aus dem repo holt, oder?
<ppq> Vanger1: kann er ruhig machen, aber du musst da natürlich vorsicht walten lassen... du wirst ja vorher nochmal gefragt, ob das so ok ist, da kannst du dann ja gucken was so installiert werden soll.
<Vanger1> ppq: ok, danke dir - ich mach mal
<ppq> Vanger1: nem anfänger hätte ich das btw nicht empfohlen, aber du scheinst erfahren zu sein ;)
<Vanger1> ppq: hehe, danke ;)
<Mashup> naja, seine distri zerschiessen kann auch spannend sein.
<Vanger1> jop, sehr spannend
<Vanger1> nur gut dass es in der VM is, wa? ;)
<Mashup> ich hab mal meinen laptop nen halbes jahr lang nicht ausgeschaltet, weil ich mir was zerschossen hatte.
<Mashup> mein system lebte quasi im ram
<Mashup> dann entschied ich mich es neu zu machen... :d
<Vanger1> das hab ich mal bei ubuntu 9.04 geschafft ;)
<Vanger1> danach war der screen schwarz und er hat sich partou geweigert wieder zu booten
<Mashup> deswegen hatte ich meinen laptop im dauerbetrieb. solange alles im ram war, war alles in ordnung
<Vanger1> ja, wenn man sich mal das system zerschossen hat gewöhnt man es sich an mal doch öfter die VM für sachen zu bemühen. vor allem als es darum ging backports in die sources.list einzufügen
<Mashup> jop
<Mashup> jetzt bin ich auch vorsichtiger :)
<Ilian> bye
 * ppq lädt Mashup und Vanger1 nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic ein
<Vanger1> sry ppq, passt schon, muss das jetzt eh mal testen. nochmal danke
<stretchmark> wie bekomme ich die examples bei tomcat zum Laufen ?
<dAnjou> stretchmark: schöne frage </ironie>. willst du sie nicht noch einmal neu stellen? so mit mehr informationen und einem grund, warum du das in einem ubuntu-support-channel fragst?
<stretchmark> dAnjou: tomcat ist als von ubuntu supported marked (roter Kringel bei synaptic) - der Mist läuft nicht ootb...
<dAnjou> is ja auch keine sandform fürn buddelkasten o.O
<k1l> stretchmark: hier mal reingeschaut? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/tomcat
<stretchmark> dAn jou: hast Du auch noch etwas Konstruktives an Output ?
<dAnjou> bisher hast du keine konstruktive frage gestellt
<stretchmark> dAnjou: was an 'wie bekomme ich die examples bei tomcat6 zum laufen' hast du nicht verstanden ?
<dAnjou> stretchmark: die ubuntu version, was du genau wie installiert hast, ...
<stretchmark> k1l: ja, scheint aber obsolet. Zum einen habe ich die User-Version installiert, zum anderen gibt es kein /etc/default/tomcat
<dAnjou> ob du schon zahlreiche wiki- und blog-einträge gelesen hast
<stretchmark> dAnjou: 11.04 ...
<dAnjou> was is denn bitte die "User-Version"?
<stretchmark> dAnjou: hab ich... und es ist nichts hilfreiches in den Logs...
<dAnjou> läuft sun oder open java?
<dAnjou> das sind alles so sachen
<stretchmark> dAnjou: sieh Dir mal den Output bei synaptic an... Es gibt eine Server Version und eine User-Version (tomcat6-user)
<stretchmark> dAnjou: Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_25-b06)
<dAnjou> stretchmark: du willst dir das paket "tomcat6" installieren
<dAnjou> und dann nach der anleitung im wiki vorgehen
<stretchmark> dAnjou: nope. KEIN Server. nur die user version.
<stretchmark> und wie ich bereits schrieb, das Teil kommt hoch, aber nur leere Seite...
<dAnjou> ich bin nicht sicher, ob wir uns verstehen
<dAnjou> bzw. was du nciht verstehst
<dAnjou> ich weiß auch nicht, wieviel ahnung du hast. tomcat ist ein webserver. du brauchst schon den ganzen server um die irgendwelche webseiten (oder auch examples) anzuschauen.
<dAnjou> in tomcat6-user sind nur scripte zum verwalten von tomcat-instanzen
<stretchmark> dAnjou: eben... und was läuft dann nach dem Starten auf Port 8080 ? - Die von User gestartete Tomcat-Instanz oder nicht ? Bauche das Zeug nur für Development...
<dAnjou> um eine tomcat-instanz zu starten, brauchst du erstmal den server. und der ist NUR im paket tomcat6.
<dAnjou> dieser startet dann als systemweite instanz
<dAnjou> um zu definieren als welcher nutzer tomcat startet und auch um ihn in mehreren instanzen zu starten und zu verwalten, gibts dann das paket tomcat6-user.
<dAnjou> einfach gesagt
<stretchmark> dAnjou: aus der Description vom Tomcat: "This package contains only the startup scripts for the system-wide daemon." "Install tomcat6-user instead of this package if you don't want Tomcat to start as a service."
<dAnjou> oh, dann habe ich wohl irgendwann mal was falsch verstanden
<dAnjou> dann moment
<dAnjou> ich guck nur schnell ob's geht
<dAnjou> bevor ich nochmal mist erzähle :P
<stretchmark> dAnjou: cool...
<hdp> dAnjou, du hast natürlich Recht, dass tomcat6-user _nicht_ die Engine ist - wie auch ein Blick in die Dateiliste sofort gezeigt hätte …
<dAnjou> hdp: ich glaub nich, sonst würde in der paketbeschreibung schon harter müll drin stehen
<dAnjou> hdp: und das eigtl. server gedöns ist ja auch in tomcat6-common, was beiden brauchen
<stretchmark> dAnjou: +1
<dAnjou> aber puuhh ey, wie konfiguriert man das nu so hin, dass dort die examples laufen
<dAnjou> stretchmark: spricht irgendwas dagegen, den systemweit laufen zu lassen? das ist wesentlich besser dokumentiert
<stretchmark> dAnjou: ja, ist eine Entwicklungsrechner (Laptop) ergo keine services...
<dAnjou> wie "keine services"? wenn du den installierst, entscheidest du das doch
<stretchmark> mit der Frickelware ? pffffffffffffft. irgendwie sollte mal *irgendetwas* bei ubuntu funktionieren...
<dAnjou> außerdem kannst du den ja aus dem runlevel rausnehmen
<dAnjou> wie frickelware? bei deinstallation löscht der doch wieder alles
<stretchmark> bei jedem update zu überprüfen, ob die config files nicht geplättet wurden kann's nicht sein... Ausserdem, wo ist der Unterschied zu den von ubuntu nicht (offiziell)unterstützen Sachen ?
<dAnjou> und deine projekte kannste irgendwo lassen und in das webapps-dingens reinlinken
<dAnjou> ich weiß nicht, was du meinst
<bibear> stretchmark: wenn bei ubuntu doch ech nichts funktioniert, warum benutzt du es dann überhaupt? gibt genug andere systeme
<dAnjou> bibear: nich so, bitte
<stretchmark> bibear: weil es das geringste Übel ist.
<bibear> stretchmark: verstehe
<stretchmark> bibear: gut.
<dAnjou> stretchmark: tomcat6 (also das systemweite paket) installiert ne hand voll sachen, hauptsächlich config kram in /etc/tomcat6/ und 2 init-scripte. wo ist das problem? der rest ist in tomcat6-common, was eh beide brauchen
<stretchmark> wozu zwei Pakete, wenn mindestens ein nicht funktioniert ?
<dAnjou> wenn du tatsächlich auf der user variante beharrst, wirst du wohl ne weile warten müssen bzw. sogar zu den tomcat-leuten gehen, weil ich bezweifle, dass es hier leute gibt, die sich so hart damit auskennen
<dAnjou> stretchmark: wieso "nicht funktioniert". wie ich schon sagte, ist sowas ja kein spielzeug und will ein bisschen konfiguriert werden.
<dAnjou> und wie man tomcat konfiguriert, fragt man besser die tomcat leute
<dAnjou> also hier läuft der tomcat
<dAnjou> natürlich is das ne weiße seite, weil ja noch nirgendwo ne webapp existiert
<stretchmark> dAnjou: ok.aber wie komme ich dann an den management/admin kram ?
<dAnjou> der is im paket tomcat6-admin
<dAnjou> und will auch entsprechend konfiguriert werden
<dAnjou> übrigens habe ich mit tomcat die erfahrung gemacht, dass ich ihn am besten zum laufen kriege, wenn ich ihn direkt bei apache runterlade
<dAnjou> also selbst installiere
<dAnjou> ich habs immer mal wieder aus den quellen probiert und war dann nach 1-2 stunden derbe gefrustet
<stretchmark> hmmm... ok. danke erstmal.
#ubuntu-de 2011-08-18
<vectory> noch einer wach?
<vectory> wie finde ich raus, ob hd0,5 sda5 ist?
<vectory> hat sich erledigt -_-
<bullgard4_> Audacity > Effekt > Noirmalisieren ist ausgegraut. Wie kann ich das ändern?
<bullgard4_> s/Noirmalisieren/Normalisieren
<bullgard4_> s/Noirmalisieren/Normalisieren/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4_ meant: s/Normalisieren/Normalisieren
<bullgard4_> [gelöst]
<jokrebel> guten Morgen
<sash_> bullgard4_: Geht das vielleicht nur mit bestimmten Files? Also zum Beispiel bei mp3 gerade nicht?
<sash_> bullgard4_: Ich weiß es nicht, ist nur ne Vermutung.
<deem> hm... "xdg-mime query default image/jpg" sagt eog.desktop. warum öffnet mir ein xdg-open Bild.jpg, dann aber feh und nicht eog?
<sash_> deem: WM/DM/DE?
<deem> sash_: wm = awesome, dm sagt mir grad nix. de auch net :D
<sash_> Desktopmanager, Desktop-Environment.
<sash_> Kann man das vielleicht in awesome nochmal selber explizit konfigurieren, wie der was öffnen soll?
<deem> dann würd ich sagen, dass awesome zu allen dreien passt
<deem> ich glaube nicht. xdg ist doch unabhängig von awesome?
<sash_> Nee, zu dem zweiten und dritten passt "".
<sash_> Aber eventuell kann der sich darüber hinwegsetzen.
<sash_> Bzw. er kann es.
<sash_> Ach, aber du öffnest mit xdg-open, seh ich gerade.
<deem> eben
<sash_> Sicher, dass es ein jpg und nicht png oder so ist?
<deem> sicher
<deem> IMG004.jpg JPEG 1944x2592 1944x2592+0+0 8-bit DirectClass 1.287MiB 0.000u 0:00.000
<sash_> Hmm. Perhaps you just deemed it?
<deem> sash_: nicht lustig
<deem> wenn ich gnome starte gehts ja
<LetoThe2nd> oO( eigentlich schon lustig )
<sash_> Klar lustig.
<deem> dann öffnet das der nautilus und startet eog
<deem> hilft mir aber kein stück weiter.
<sash_> Kann xdg-open verbose sein?
<sash_> Dann kannste es in beiden Fällen mal Verbose starten und vergleichen.
<sash_> Zur Not stracen.
<LetoThe2nd> oO( always look on the bringth side of life-zitat: "Just remember that the last laugh is on you.")
<deem> also verbose fehlanzeige und die ausgabe von strace ist nicht wirklich aussagekräftig
<sash_> Ist sie bestimmt. Irgendwo in den drölfundneunzigtausend Zeilen.
<sash_> Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen, die verschiedenen Ausgaben zu diffen?
 * LetoThe2nd würde versuchen rauszufinden, auf was sich nautilus bezieht. vermutlich pflegt gnome da irgendwo ne eigene mime-instanz
<sash_> Aber wenn sich xdg-open nicht an die Ausgabe von xdg-mime hält, ist dsa schon seltsam.
<dAnjou> vielleicht muss man ja ein standardprogramm irgendwo angeben
<dAnjou> aber ich hab nich alles mitgelesen
<deem> dAnjou: xdg-mime gibt ja aus, dass das standardprogramm eog ist
<dAnjou> oh
<LetoThe2nd> anyways: ist es möglich, 3 bildschirme an 2 radeon mit dem opensource-treiber zu befeuern? falls ja - kann wer nen link oder ähnliches beisteuern?
<coc00n> LetoThe2nd, was sagt das buntuuser wiki dazu?
<apricot1> wie kann ich von einer SD.Card Dateien im Ordner .Trash-1000/files wieder reaktivieren? in .Trash-1000/info sind die .trashinfo Dateien
<jokrebel> apricot1: An den Rechner hänge mit dem Du sie in den Müll verschoben hast und dort dann über den Mülleimer wiederherstellen.
<apricot1> ich hab sie aber in einem smartphone unter windoes-6 gelöscht - smartphone ist defekt
<LetoThe2nd> coc00n: nicht viel, nur den üblichen sums zum thema xorg.conf
<apricot1> scheint zu gehn... hab die Dateien einfach auf die HD kopiert - funktioniert :)   Danke
<bibear> omg, immer wenn ich in firefox ein kontextmenü öffne, und mit dem mauszeiger darüber geh verschwindet es ohne dass ich was klicken kann Oo
<jokrebel> bibear: Vom Pull-Down-Menü des Firefox selber oder innerhalb der Website?
<bibear> jokrebel: das facebook pull down menü, also in neuem tab öffnen und so
 * jokrebel kennt kein Facebook-Pulldown-Menü...
<jokrebel> bibear: Also bei rechtsklicks auf nen Link oder wie?
<bibear> jokrebel: sorry hab firefox und facebook verwechselt, ja genau
<jokrebel> bibear: FF schon mal neu gestartet? Evtl. sogar mal aus dem Terminal heraus?
<bibear> jokrebel: schon mehrere male, sogar seitem das angefangen hat nen komplett restart gehabt
<jokrebel> bibear: Und dies Fehlverhalten ist immer und bei allen Websites?
<bibear> jokrebel: nein, manchmal ist es nicht, aber wenn, dann bei allen seiten
<claw> wie kann man mit echo 2x backslash + variable ausgeben ? also "\\var" ?
<jokrebel> claw: mit drei Backslash und alles in Anführungszeichen?
<jokrebel> claw: also -> echo "\\\var"
<claw> ja hab danke jokrebel 
<jokrebel> claw: Gern geschehn (obwohl vermutlich ziemlich OT)
<ppq> oder einfach mit einfachen hochkommata --> echo '\\var'
<dAnjou> ich weiß nich seit wann das so is, aber locate findet seit "neuestem" nix mehr bei mir im home. woran kann das liegen? [natty]
<RedNifre> Hallo!
<RedNifre> Klingt vielleicht albern, aber jedes mal wenn ich die Chat-Kontaktliste schließe und neu öffne (über das ME-Menü) ist sie ein kleines bisschen weiter rechts. Das heißt sie rutscht so langsam aus dem Bildschirm. Kann man was dagegen machen?
<ppq> dAnjou: 'sudo updatedb' vorher gemacht?
<ppq> dAnjou: bastel dir doch nen kleinen alias der find nutzt, um im momentanen dir nach dateien zu suchen mit -name oder -iname
<ppq> oder n script oder was auch immer
<dAnjou> ppq: klar, ich mach fast immer n update vorher. locate is aber sehr sehr sehr viel schneller
<dAnjou> früher hat locate auch im home gefunden
<dAnjou> es MUSS also gehen
<dAnjou> nur weil es nicht *mehr* geht, wechsel ich doch nich das programm
<dAnjou> :P
<ppq> :p
<dadrc> RedNifre, welche Ubuntuversion?
<RedNifre> 11.04 mit Unity.
<RedNifre> Und Empathy.
<RedNifre> Also noch Standardeinstellung.
<dadrc> RedNifre, dann guck dir mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CCSM_Fensterverwaltung#Fenster-plazieren an
<dadrc> Damit kannst du für bestimmte Fenster (in deinem Fall also das Empathy-Fenster) Positionen festlegen
<RedNifre> Ah, besten dank.
<RedNifre> Passiert das eigentlich wirklich nur bei mir?
<RedNifre> Es scheint jedes mal um 10 Pixel nach rechts zu wandern...
<dadrc> RedNifre, könntest sonst mal auf Launchpad gucken, ob es da einen Bug in der Richtung gibt
<RedNifre> Ja, mache ich mal.
<RedNifre> Macht's gut!
<dadrc> dAnjou, spontane Idee: hast du die Rechte für dein Home-Verzeichnis verändert?
<alamar> dadrc: /etc/updatedb.conf geprüft?
<dadrc> Der andere da-<tab>, bitte :)
<NTQ> Hallo. Weiß jemand, was dieses indicator-applet ist. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass es mit der Zeit immer mehr Speicher verbraucht. Aktuelle verbraucht es bei mir 409,9 MB.
<NTQ> Vielleicht ein Speicherleck?
<Zerou> hi
<NTQ> Und gedit schafft es bei mir auf 270 MB. Und es sind gerade nur ein paar kleine XML-Dateien geladen. Aber das ist noch zu verkraften. Da weiß ich wenigstens, was ich beenden muss ;)
<k1l> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-applet/+bug/369539  NTQ schau mal rein ob die zu ner lösung gekommen sind
<dAnjou> dadrc: nein, alamar: nichts verändert ... ABER: mein home is verschlüsselt und laut updatedb.conf werden ecryptfs mounts nich indiziert
<dAnjou> hab den entsprechenden eintrag rausgenommen, mal sehen .. er indiziert noch
<dAnjou> und ich hab PRUNE_BIND_MOUNTS auf no gesetzt
<dAnjou> und bam, es geht
<dAnjou> eigtl. is das n richtig ekliger bug
<Imo> hey, ich kann mich nicht auf meinem sievserver anmelden. bekomme immer diese fehlermeldung unable to connect to server at /usr/bin/sieveshell line 169, <STDIN> line 1.
<dAnjou> und er existiert schon
<k1l> NTQ: soweit ich das überflogen habe bist du nicht alleine und ne richtige Lösung gibts wohl nicht. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-applet/+bug/575335  hier ist noch ein bug. vlt hängst du dich bei einem der bugs mal dran und lieferst noch infos, sodass die devs da vlt au die spur kommen
<Imo> habt ihr eine idee was das ist?
<dAnjou> Imo: was ist ein sievserver?
<Imo> ähhhm nnaja oder kein sievserver :-) ich hab keine ahnung obs ein server ist. will halt die sievescripte mir anschauen 
<Imo> ist wohl eher ein dienst oder?
<dAnjou> ach sieve server
<dAnjou> -.- .. dann bin ich raus
<k1l> das soll doch dovecot mails sortieren oder?
<Imo> mails allgemein
<Imo> ich kann mich irgendwie nicht anmelden
<Imo>  ;(
<Imo> wenn ich google finde ich leute die den fehler haben aber immer ohne lösung ;(
<NTQ> k1l: Danke, werde mir das mal anschauen
<jaynis> moin
<pAt_> moin jaynis
<Mashup> sers
<dAnjou> moah, ich versuch hier grad nen natty in vbox auf nem natty zu installieren und kann nix tippen. was is da schon wieder kaputt? ist alles aus den offiziellen quellen
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Tastatur ist "gefangen"?
<_lumm> drück mal strg..
<dAnjou> jokrebel: ich kann klicken
<dAnjou> leute, ich weiß schon wie man vbox bedient ;)
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Wenn Du klicken kannst heißt das aber nur dass die Maus "gefangen" ist…
<dAnjou> oder sollte das etwa unabhängig voneinander funktionieren?
<dAnjou> wtf
<dAnjou> na mal sehen
<_lumm> gast erweiterungen installiert ? (glaub gibts auch für ubuntu)
<dAnjou> _lumm: soweit komm ich ja nichtmal
<dAnjou> ich will ja erstmal instalierne
<dAnjou> *installieren
<dAnjou> auch muss ich oft mehrmals klicken, um 1 klick zu erreichen
<dAnjou> und
<dAnjou> Sie haben in das VM-Fenster geklickt oder die Host-Taste betätigt. Maus sowie Tastatur werden daher gefangen (die Maus nur, falls Mauszeiger-Integration vom aktuellen Gast-System nicht unterstützt wird). Dadurch sind diese für andere Anwendungen neben VirtualBox nicht verfügbar.
<Mashup> dAnjou, das ist das standardblabla von virtualbox
<dAnjou> dieses blabla widerspricht aber dieser aussage 16:17:10 <+jokrebel> dAnjou: Wenn Du klicken kannst heißt das aber nur dass die Maus "gefangen" ist…
<Mashup> das war ja auch jokrebel und nicht ich :)
<dAnjou> und wie hilft mir deine aussage?
<dAnjou> jetzt geht es wie von geisterhand egal wie oft ich fangen mit strg aktiviere oder deaktiviere
<jaynis> moin
<jaynis> ich habe ein haufen xml dateien, die ich durchsuchen möchte. das funktioniert auch schon ganz gut mittels "find -name "*.xml" -type f -exec grep "bla" {} \;".
<jaynis> dann habe ich jedoch in der konsole nur die besagte zeile, in der der string "bla" vorkommt. wie bekomme ich es hin, dass mir auch der dateiname ausgegeben wird? weis das jemand?
<rumpe1> jaynis, grep --with-filename 
<jaynis> ui. ist mir beim studieren der manpage wohl entfallen... danke!
<ppq> oder grep -r und --exclude nutzen und ganz auf find verzichten, dann zeigt grep den dateinamen sicher auch an
<jaynis> okay.
<ppq> äh, --include oO
<jaynis> fand die find methode aber eigentlich ganz "elegant" ;)
<ppq> naja, je weniger verwendete programme desto eleganter ;p
<k1l> ,grep? jaynis 
<shetlandpony> jaynis: siehe shell grep
<k1l> ,shell grep? jaynis hier sind ein paar beispiele auch angegeben für reg exp
<shetlandpony> jaynis hier sind ein paar beispiele auch angegeben fr reg exp, Shell grep ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/grep - Weitere Infos im query ...
<vectory> hi, nimmt sich einer meiner mount probleme an? http://pastebin.com/u38HBLAS mount will die option -f (nich wirklich mounten) nich kennen, wenn -t ntfs
<vectory> hier is cfdisk output http://pastebin.com/4T8HeZwa
<vectory> und fdisk -l weils so schön ist http://pastebin.com/QQReE4pc
<dadrc> wenn ich das richtig sehe, kann das mount.ntfs auch nicht
<dadrc> und da mount -t ntfs nur mount.ntfs aufruft
<vectory> hm, habs ohn probiert, da sagt er, es sei kein valides ntfs drauf. kann das daran liegen das es 4 primäre partitionen sind?
<vectory> ne, 5 sollten gehen, oder?
<dadrc> Weiß ich nicht, sorry.
<ppq> ne, 4
<dadrc> Hast du die Platte mal unter Windows überprüft?
<ppq> außerdem seh ich da nur 3 primäre partitionen
<ppq> inklusive der erweiterten
<vectory> naja, die erweiterte steht da auch als primäre
<ppq> logische partitionen innerhalb der erweiterten kannst du so viele haben wie du lustig bist
<ppq> oh, stimmt
<vectory> schon, ich seh da trotzdem 4 mal primär stehen, bei cfdisk :)
<ppq> hab falsch geguckt :)
<vectory> macht aber keinen unterschied
<ppq> joa 4 sollten eigtl. immer gehen
<vectory> hab das nich von live-cd gemacht, auch nich schlimm denk ich
<vectory> hab auch eigentlich ein ganz anderes problem, mit multiboot
<vectory> ntldr is missing
<vectory>  ich versuche win xp neben ubuntu und win7 zu installieren. nachdem ich grub wieder hergestellt hab und xp in die menu.lst eingetragen hab, startete xp, wenn der win7-eintrag ausgewählt. hab ich den xp eintrag ausgewählt, kam ntldr is missing. in der xp partition findet sich auch kein ntldr mehr seit grub wieder im mbr ist :( wasn da passiert?
<vectory> wenn ich den win7 bootloader von der recovery console aus installier, komm ich ganz normal in win7, aber immer noch nicht in xp. sagt bitte nicht ich muss nochmal installieren, diesmal in der richtigen reihenfolge (erst xp, dann win7)
<ppq> ja, eigtl. muss man erst xp, dann win7 installieren. win7 tut nämlich das gleiche wie ubuntu: boot loader überschreiben mit dem eigenen und das, was vorher da war, mit aufnehmen
<ppq> erstell doch unter 7 mal mit easybcd nen eintrag für xp, vllt. gehts dann
<ppq> huh, hier ist ja ontopic
<ppq> schäm dich :p
<vectory> wieso, ich dachte das kann man von ubuntu aus hinfrickeln :)
<vectory> zb, muss die xp bzw 7 partition als boot gekennzeichnet werden?
<jokrebel> vectory: Wieso sollte sowas Ubuntu reparieren können. Für mich sieht das nach nem eindeutigen Windows(wasauchimmer)-Problem aus.
<WasserDragoon> hallo habe manuell auf meinem ubuntu server einen user in die /etc/passwd eingetragen (um via key auf den server zugreifen zu können) allerdings hapert es nun bei chown... wenn ich chown -R danny.users /home/danny mache bekommt er als besitzer aber popuser.users
<WasserDragoon> sprich er nimmt den eigentümer-benutzer nicht an, die gruppe aber schon
<sprash> Hi! Wie kann ich meine home folder Verschlüsselung rückgängig machen?
<LetoThe2nd> sprash: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<sprash> LetoThe2nd: Ich hab nicht nur ein Private Directory verschlüsselt, sondern das ganze Home Directory.
<LetoThe2nd> sprash: tja, und _wie_?
<sprash> LetoThe2nd: Wieß ich doch nicht. Das konnte man bei der Installation halt anklicken.
<LetoThe2nd> sprash: tja, dann wirds aber ziemlich schwierig was dazu zu sagen, wenn du nicht mal weisst was auf deiner platte los ist.
<LetoThe2nd> sprash: installier mal pastebinit, falls noch nicht geschehen, bitte.
<sprash> Intalliert... Es existiert ein Verzeichnis /home/.encryptfs und einen Symlink ~/.Private/-> /home/.encryptfs 
<LetoThe2nd> sprash: mach mal "lsb_release -a | pastebinit" und "mount | pastebinit", dann gib die beiden links
<sprash> http://pastebin.com/WhEj9VGd
<LetoThe2nd> danke, und den zweiten bitte.
<sprash> http://pastebin.com/xANqfyaM
<LetoThe2nd> sprash: du bist mit dem zuerst genannten link einwandfrei bedient.
<LetoThe2nd> sprash: jedes user-directory im home wird einzeln verschlüsselt.
<LetoThe2nd> sprash: daher siehe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#How to Remove an Encrypted Private Directory Setup
<LetoThe2nd> sprash: und merke: der warnvermerk ist ernstgemeint. im zweifel backups machen.
<sprash> Wenn ich "How to Remove an Encrypted Private Directory Setup" durch führe sind alle meine Date weg sehe ich das richtig?
<LetoThe2nd> sprash: tip: man fängt bei solchen guides immer bei punkt 1 zu lesen an. und der sagt dir was?
<sprash> ich hab halt kein ~/Private Directory
<LetoThe2nd> sprash: sagt nautilus oder sagt die bash?
<LetoThe2nd> sprash: plus, bist du gerade mit dem verschlüsselten home angemeldet? dann ist das Private-verzeichnis gerade dein user home.
<sprash> bash...  ich hab ein ~/.Private Directory.
<sprash> ja bin im verschlüsselten home angemeldet.
<LetoThe2nd> sprash: na dann.
<sprash> ah ok. dan versuch ich das jetzt nak
<sprash> aber ich mach erst noch mal 'n backup... Vielen Dank soweit
<bekks> mahlzeit
<cr0wd> hallo zusammen
<koegs> jungs, wie war das nochmal, hab hier ne frische Ubuntu-Installation und ne Sicherung der alten Platte mit dd
<koegs> dann muss ich doch nur die partitionen rsyncen und nacher fstab anpassen oder?
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: wie meinen?
<koegs> also, alte HDD abgeraucht, neue HDD eingebaut, 10.04 frisch installiert, jetzt würde ich gerne die daten der alten Platte auf die neue bringen, reines DD geht nicht wegen anderer größe
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: naja, du kannst halt nicht ohne weiteres aus einem dd rsyncen. warum nicht einfach die partitionen im image mounten und die daten rauskopieren? dann kannst auch die fstab in ruhe lassen
<koegs> die partition ist ja gemountet wie im wiki beschrieben
<LetoThe2nd> kann ich ja nicht riechen...
<mgolisch> dann kopier doch einfach die daten?
<koegs> home und so ist ja kein thema, dachte ich mach mir das einfach und "kopiere" das ganze Ubuntu
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: eben, dann kopier halt einfach raus was du brauchst.
<koegs> das wäre kein problem, fragte halt obs auch "einfacher" geht das system auf den alten Stand zu bringen ohne alles manuell zu machen
<LetoThe2nd> *theoretisch* kannst einfach die zielpartitionen leeren und dann raus kopieren/rsyncen. geht natürlich nur in nem livesystem
<ppq> oder die partitionen im image verkleinern
<ppq> bzw, die dateisysteme darin
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: niemand sagte dass die neue platte kleiner ist, AFAIK
<ppq> naja, "andere größe", leto
<koegs> ist sie aber, live-system habe ich schon gestartet, überlege gerade was der sinnvollste weg wäre
<ppq> wenn die neue größer wär, wär's ja kein problem
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: anders kann auch grösser heissen.
<koegs> wenn die platte größer wäre, hätte ich einfach nen dd gemacht :)
<LetoThe2nd> notiz: koegs stellt unpräzise frage wie ein n00b *duck*
<koegs> präzise: kann ich ein Ubuntu 10.04 amd64 in einem partitions-image per rsync auf eine frische Partition rsyncen und durch anschliessendes editieren der fstab das system bootfähig machen?
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: althergebrachtes rsync zumindest nicht alleine bzw. ohne --delete, da auf der zielpartition ja daten sein können die durch das rsync nicht ersetzt werden.
<ppq> koegs: geht, wenn du guckst dass die rechte/owner erhalten bleiben und nachher noch grub neu in den mbr schreibst
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: ansonsten, wie gesagt .... *theoretisch* gehts.
<mgolisch> koegs: nein ohne bootloader gehts nicht..
<mgolisch> :)
<LetoThe2nd> ppq:das hätte ich impliziert. also -av oder so was
<koegs> ja gut, grub ist ein guter tipp
<mgolisch> aber ansonsten geht das
<mgolisch> wenn du das richtig kopierst
<ppq> jo
<koegs> ich mach mal ne sicherung der aktuellen installation und versuch mein glücl
<koegs> s/glücl/glück/
<shetlandpony> koegs meant: ich mach mal ne sicherung der aktuellen installation und versuch mein glück
<koegs> Rückmeldung: sieht erstmal gut aus :)
<koegs> danke nochmal an LetoThe2nd, ppq und mgolisch für die umfangreiche hilfe und seelische unterstützung :D
<ppq> :D
<olli_> Hallo, kann ich Ubuntu so einstellen das die Systemsprache Englisch ist aber Zeit/Waehrung/Tastaturlayout auf Deutsch ist? 
<Der_Held> ja
<olli_> und wie? Hab schon einiges probiert, und bekomme jetzt zig Fehlermeldungen das die Locales nicht gefunden werden
<jokrebel> olli_: Werden wohl noch ein paar Sprachpakete feheln http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/spracheinstellungen
<olli_> ok, aber diese Konfiguration die ich haben m?chte l?sst sich allein durch anpassung der Locale Werte erreichen richtig?
<hdp> Korrekt, einfach im entsprechenden Menü einstellen.
<Der_Held> @olli -> System -> systemverwaltung -> Sprachunterstuetzung
<cr0wd> abend :)
<jokrebel> gn8
<Der_Held> n8
<cr0wd> habe mit "sudo apt-get remove gdm" gdm entfernt weil ich beabsichtigt hatte das ich nach dem booten direkt in der console lande, jedoch bekomme ich nun ein fenster "ubuntu läuft mit niedrigen grafikeinstellungen" mit folgenden auswahlmöglichkeiten: ubuntu für die dauer einer situng mit niedrigen grafikeinstellungen ausführen, grafik neu konfigurieren, den fehler beheben, beenden und zur terminal anmeldung wechseln, x-server neu starten. 
<cr0wd> möchte eigentlich nur das der dialog mit dieser meldung verschwindet :)
<sdx23> cr0wd: eigentlich wolltest du demnach ehr das Starten von gdm verhindern.
<sdx23> ,dienste? cr0wd 
<shetlandpony> cr0wd, Dienste ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste - Weitere Infos im query ...
<sdx23> bzw. vermutlich mittlerweile unter "startup" zu finden, siehe erster grauer Kastem im Dienste-Artikel.
<ppq> ,upstart?
<shetlandpony> ppq, Upstart ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ppq> startup war nah dran ;p
<cr0wd> sdx23: ja aber was interessiert mich ein dienst den ich nicht brauche, wenn ich tatsächlich mal den x-server brauche würde ich ihn doch einfach mit startx starten können? :/
<sdx23> ppq: ach, dieser neumodische Kram :(
<k1l> ich glaube x will lieber über gdm gestartet werden
<cr0wd> ok versuch es mir zu erklären? :)
<k1l> iirc startet gdm ne menge kram mit, die man für ne sauber laufende oberfläche braucht
<cr0wd> k1l: optischen kram oder wichtigen? :)
<sdx23> naja, man kann es durchaus über startx starten, wenn man weiß, was man tut. Wenn man ne volle Gnome-Session möchte, darf man sich erstmal mit den X-Session-Skripten auseinandersetzen, ja.
<vectory> iirc wurde startx -- :1.0 irgendwie eingeschränkt, wenn schon ein x läuft, geht das nicht :(
<ppq> och, es geht auch ohne gdm. es kann aber vorkommen, dass man dann nicht mehr ohne rootrechte x beenden/runterfahren/neu starten kann. und wie das mit suspend aussieht, weiß ich auch nicht
<vectory> oder war das 0.1 (schon so lange her das es lief)
<k1l> jedenfalls ist gdm einfach nicht starten sicher die elegantere lösung
<Bendroid> hallo
<cr0wd> werden zu 99% nur über putty mit dem computer kommunizieren...
<cr0wd> steht dem nichts im wege?
<cr0wd> eigentlich stört mich an meiner lösung nur dieses dialog fenster
<ppq> du musst dich nicht per x einloggen um ssh zugriff zu kriegen
<ppq> der sshd läuft schon, bevor man sich im gdm eingeloggt hat
<cr0wd> ppq: das ist mir klar ja
<Bendroid> kann das jemand lesen?
<ppq> Bendroid: ne ;p
<k1l> Bendroid: ja. aber für tests nimmst du lieber #test
<Bendroid> ok, danke :)
<Bendroid> sorry
<cr0wd> mal anders gefragt, welcher dienst? sorgt dafür das dieser dialog ausgespuckt wird?
<bekks> ?
<k1l> ,rsync? alles-wird-gut 
<shetlandpony> alles-wird-gut, rsync ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync - Weitere Infos im query ...
<cr0wd> weiss keiner rat? 
<k1l> der dialog kommt sicher weil der grakatreiber nicht passt. ob das mit dem fehlenden gdm zusammenhängt weiss ich nicht
<bekks> ohne exakte Meldungen, etc - was sollen wir sagen?
<cr0wd> wie ich ne genaue meldung kriege? :) 
<cr0wd> das dialog fenster sagt mir nicht mehr
<cr0wd> als das was ich bereits oben geschrieben habe
<cr0wd> sobald ich in der console bin kann ich mich einlogen und danach mit startx starten
<cr0wd> möchte ja nur nicht den dialog haben der nach dem booten kommt
<cr0wd> netter text: http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/40098/gdm-startet-nicht-richtig.html ubuntu 8.04 der landet anscheinend direkt in der console, wieso ich nicht? :) bei mir funktioniert jedoch nach startx alles problemlos
<guntbert> 2 Jahre und 4 releases später - da erwarte ich unterschieliches Verhalten auch bei Problemen :)
<k1l> seit 8.04 hat sie eine menge getan
<guntbert> s/schiel/schiedl/
<shetlandpony> guntbert meant: 2 Jahre und 4 releases später - da erwarte ich unterschiedliches Verhalten auch bei Problemen :)
<guntbert> braves pony :)
<darktomas_> hallo miteinander 
<darktomas_> ich habe gerade ubuntu instaliert 10.xx gerade gestartet bekomme keinen sound habe auch schon gegoogelt
<darktomas_> vllt jemand eine idee?
<k1l> darktomas_: nopaste mal bitte "lsb_release -a" und "lspci"
<k1l> ,nopaste? darktomas_ 
<shetlandpony> darktomas_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<darktomas_> okay :D
<darktomas_> http://paste.pocoo.org/raw/460502/
<k1l> was für nen gerät ist das?
<darktomas_> einmal die onboard soundkarte und das usb sollte meine webcam/mikrofon sein
<k1l> ist das nen laptop?
<darktomas_> nein
<darktomas_> alter rechner
<darktomas_> eigenartig moment bitte
<darktomas_> k1l: der sound geht ...
<darktomas_> hatte flash instaliert um youtube zu testen
<darktomas_> jetzt gehen auch alle anderen sounds sry
<k1l> ok. gut, dass ich helfen konnte :)
<darktomas_> tut mir wirklich leid D:
<darktomas_> Aber danke auf jedenfall
<k1l> macht ja nichts
<darktomas_> so dann kann ich ja jetzt anfangen das ubuntu schlanker zu machen
<darktomas__> ... mein ubuntu hat mich gerade rausgeschmiesen obwohl ich nichts gemacht hab 
<darktomas__> kann ich irgendwo nachschauen wieso?
<k1l> reboot? schau mal in die logs unter /var/log
<k1l> wäre auch interessant, was du da grade gemacht hast (nach der ansage mit dem schlanker machen)
<darktomas__> noch nichts das ist es ja ^^
<darktomas__> in welchen log (sry bin unerfahren)
<k1l> dmesg, syslog. im home ordner vlt die .xsession-errors
<darktomas__> oO finde die nicht
<k1l> die erstn in /var/log
<darktomas__> erst sind da ordner
<darktomas__> und dann kommen alternatives.log 
<darktomas__> aptitude
<darktomas__> auth.log
<darktomas__> ...
<k1l> gib mal "ls -al /var/log" ein und sag mir du hättest da keine dmesg drin
<darktomas__> O:
<darktomas__> im terminal werden sie angezeigt sry hatte im filemanager? nachgeschaut
<darktomas__> hö das sind se jetzt auch 
<darktomas__> verwirrt
<darktomas__> ok da werd ich nich schlau draus ^^
<olli_> Hallo kann mir jemand sagen welche config für den Mailcheck zuständig ist, beim einloggen in bash? Es kommt immer No mail., das möchte ich nicht mehr sehen
<ppq> olli_: setz ne raute # vor die zeile mit "session    optional   pam_mail.so standard" in deiner /etc/pam.d/login
<ppq> olli_: aber, IMMER bevor du was am pam änderst: backup machen
<ppq> da kann man sich schnell mal versehentlich aussperren
<eddie> namd zusammen, woran kann es liegen dass mein ubuntu einfriert wenn ich versuche eine cd abzuspielen ? treiberproblem ?
<eddie> ich öffne zb vlc media player. wähle als medum das cdrom laufwerk aus (sr0) und nach ca. 3 sek ist am system nichts mehr zu machen, freeze - auch der wechsel zur konsole strg+alt+f1 usw hilft da nicht
#ubuntu-de 2011-08-19
<eddie> alle wohl am schlafen, bis morgen
<bullgard4_> Fehlermeldung: "PM: Device 00:0b failed to suspend: error -62." Wie kann ich ermitteln, welches Gerät mit "device 00:0b" gemeint ist?
<sash_> bullgard4_: lspci -vvv?
<bullgard4_> sash_: Das gibt nur dreistellige Gerätebezeichner aus. --  "device 00:0b" ist wohl ein »wichtiges Gerät« auf der Hauptplatine und wird nicht von lspci -vvv erfaßt. --  Ich habe im Moment den genauen Begriff für »wichtiges Gerät« vergessen und komme deshalb nicht weiter.
<joschi> bullgard4_: ich würde mir an deiner stelle die ausgabe von lspci nochmal genau ansehen…
<bullgard4_> joschi: Ich bin Deinem Rat gefolgt. ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage: Das gibt nur dreistellige Gerätebezeichner aus.
<joschi> bullgard4_: der geneigte benutzer würde sich diese dreistelligen bezeichner natürlich auch mal genauer ansehen
<bullgard4_> joschi: Das haben Herr Kommerzienrat schon getan.
<joschi> bullgard4_: dann siehst du ja auch, welches gerät sich nicht schlafen schicken lassen wollte
<bazZti> MOIN
<bazZti> hat jemand erfahrung mit Ubuntu auf einer Physikalischen Festplatte in eine virtualbox einzubinden?
<sash_> ,frag? bazZti 
<shetlandpony> bazZti: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<sash_> Außerdem wage ich zu behaupten, dass man das nicht will.
<bazZti> ?
<bazZti> was denn?
<sash_> Echte Partitionen in Virtualbox einbinden.
<bazZti> ich habe die physikalische ubuntu platte in virtual box eingehängt und hochgefahren doch leider fährt sie nicht ganz hoch
<bazZti> ich will es
<sash_> Mach halt ne vdi draus.
<bazZti> vmdk
<bazZti> hab ich
<bazZti> eingehängt und hochgefahren
<bazZti> aber er startet halt mit nem blank screen und nem cursor drauf
<sash_> VirtulBox schreibt Logs.
<sash_> s/u/ua/
<shetlandpony> sash_ meant: VirtualBox schreibt Logs.
<satansamael> wer kennt sich mit Migration vom Outlook zum Evolution?
<dadrc> ,mf? satansamael 
<shetlandpony> satansamael: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<bazZzti> es kommt vorher noch der grub wo ich zwischen ubuntu normal ubuntu wiederherstellen und vorgänger version
<satansamael> danke
<satansamael> werde jetzt präziser
<satansamael> aus outlook habe ich es geschaft die kontakte in evolution zu importieren
<satansamael> jedoch wie muss ich verfahren bei den mails
<satansamael> outlook erstellte eine .pst datei die von evolution nicht erkannt wird 
<mgolisch> readpst installieren?
<satansamael> danke
<mgolisch> aber ka mit welchen pst formaten das klar kommt
<satansamael> ich versuche es
<sash_> Ich glaube, generell wird der Umweg über Outlook-Express empfohlen.
<deem> und genau für sowas gibt es imap =)
<sash_> Oder du nutzt nen  IMAP-Server.
<sash_> deem ++
<bazZti> hat jemand ne idee bei dem vm problem?
<mgolisch> bazZti: du hast das wohl falsch gemacht mit dem raw vmdk
<bazZti> es scheiint so das ubuntu sogar hochgefahren ist
<mgolisch> oder laedt er ueberhaupt grub
<bazZti> wenn ich sage über acpi ausschalten wird auch ne shutdownroutine eingeleitet und er geht aus
<mgolisch> `laedt er grub? faengt er an nen kernel zu booten?
<deem> bazZti: mal im recovery gestartet? möglicherweiße sind da noch alte grafikeinstellungen drin, die er nicht loswird
<bazZti> recovery ja und dann verlangt er das ich mich anmelde
<bazZti> dann gibs allerdings nen timeout
<bazZti> beim anmelden
<deem> heißt?
<bazZti> ok widerherstellen modus und abgesicherte grafik hat geklappt
<bazZti> cool
<bazZti> danke für die tips
<black_> moin alle, ich war vor ein paar tagen in einem hotel, das kostenfrei intenet via wlan anbot, ich musste mich mit HOTEL verbinden und mich im browser mit benutzer und passwd. anmelden, danach sollte zumindest in der theorie eine internetverbindung stehen. Problem ist nur, wenn ich im firefox auf die startseite gehe, komme ich nicht auf die startseite des hotels. Woran liegt das Problem ?
<satansamael> noch mal danke für die Hilfe werde es heute Abend ausprobieren
<satansamael> ;-)
<koegs> black: bist du noch im hotel?
<black_> nein koegs 
<koegs> dann ist fehlersuche sinnlos... man hätte sonst gucken können ob du ne IP gekriegt hast, testweise das standard-gateway anpingen, etc.
<deem> black_: du bist nicht mehr dort?
<black_> deem, leider nein
<black_> ich frag nur das ich beim nächsten hotelbesuch das problem schneller beheben kann
<bibear> moin, kennt jemand das verbindungsproblem bei openvpn wenn man unity nutzt? ich bekomm immer nen error "SIOCSIFNETMASK: Invalid argument
<koegs> du kannst mit "ifconfig -a" gucken ob du überhaupt ne IP gekriegt hast, dann mit "ip route show" ob du nen standard-gateway hast und das mal anpingen
<sash_> bibear: openvpn sollte keine Probleme machen, die in irgendeiner Weise von der GUI abhängig sind.
<black_> wenn ich im browser 192.168. eingeb komme ich ja auf die startseite des hotels benutzer u. passwd. kann ich auch eingeben, nur dann ist sense, geht nicht's mehr, nur seite kann nicht gefunden werden.
<sash_> Mit verschiedenen Browsern probiert? 192.168. ist übrigens keine IP.
<bibear> sash_: wenn ich am gleichen rechner mich an gnome anmelde, hab ich das problem nicht
<sash_> bibear: Machst du das über die Konsole oder über das nm-applet?
<bibear> sash_: über die konsole
<koegs> dann hat die oberfläche noch weniger damit zu tun
<sash_> Eben.
<black_> sash_, ja hatte ich auch versucht, ... nüchts
<sash_> black_: Das Hotel sollte dich da supporten können.
<koegs> black: wenn du eine IP und einen Router hast und Name und Passwort richtig sind, dann wird es wohl am Service des Hotels liegen, sag ich frech
<bibear> ja ich weis, desswegen verwunderts mich ach, vielleicht handelt unity mitm netzwerk was anders, weil das versucht es, dann kommt der error: /sbin/ifconfig tap0 10.12.1.33 netmask 10.10.1.6 mtu 1500 broadcast 255.253.255.249
<sash_> Oder die Anmeldeseite ist IE6-only-compatible :)
<deem> bibear: sicherlich nicht. die programme dahinter haben mit gui genau nichts zu tun
<koegs> bibear: nopaste doch bitte mal die openvpn-config und die Ausgabe während du openvpn startest
<koegs> so ist das mehr rätselraten
<black_> sash_, ich hatte bereits gefragt und ich bekam die antwort, das es noch nie beschwerden gab. ich denke, das auch andere windows drauf hatten O.o
<sash_> Ach, du nutzt Windows? Interessant.
 * deem findet, dass das damit nix zu tun hat
<black_> sash_, ich ?
<black_> naaain
<sash_> Ja.
<deem> wir haben hier in der firma auch son wlan anmeldegedöns. das funktioniert mit windows, wei auch mit linux einwandfrei
<deem> ich glaube, dass da wohl das hotel mist gebaut hat
<black_> eine gästin aufm fluhr hatte ich auch mal gefragt, bei ihr gin alles auf anhieb *lmw*
<deem> black_: dir wird wohl nix anderes übrig bleiben, als das nächste mal in diesem hotel nachzufragen und auf service zu hoffen. das bringt so nichts =)
<bibear> ausgabe: http://pastebin.com/c8kTiqVQ config: http://pastebin.com/JxGZGW27
<black_> ja aber, warum geht's mit windows und linx nicht ? O.o
<black_> *linux
<koegs> black: es bleibt dabei, es ist nur rätselraten
<koegs> Name und Password werden wahrscheinlich einfach nur "den Zugriff aufs Internet freischalten"
<koegs> vorher musst du gucken ob du ne korrekte IP und Gateway gekriegt hast und ob du nachher entsprechende Rechner anpingen kannst
<koegs> bibear: die netzmaske sieht ein wenig krank aus
<deem> 10.10.1.6 als netmaske? ich glaube nicht :D
<bibear> ah, ich hab ne idee was es sein könnte...*such*
<koegs> und ganz ehrlich... ich WETTE das geht auch nicht unter gnome
<jokrebel> hi
<black_> ich glaub du hast recht koegs , ich muss beim nächsten hotelbesuch auch mal mein wlan-stick auch noch einpacken, und das problem vor ort schildern.
<bibear> koegs: peinlich ^^' ja, ich hab mir ne feste ip vergeben lassen, hab davon aber die syntax versaut...und das hab ich genau dann versucht, als ich von gnome auf unity gewechselt bin, habs also falsch interpretiert ^^' danke für die hilfe
<black_> internetstick meinte ich doch O.o
<koegs> black_: kein problem, du musst halt schauen ob die netzwerk-config passt, hab auch schon oft genug das leidige thema gehabt mit WLAN im Hotel :)
<black_> ja und das kann ich im network-manager noch umstellen ? koegs 
<koegs> black_ wie oben gesagt mit ifconfig und ip route show überprüfen, normalerweise kriegst du im Hotel per DHCP ne IP, etc.
<s_p_a_c_e> Hallo zusammen, kurze Zwischenfrage : Mit welchen Progrämmchen kann ich gute Screenshots machen?
<koegs> aber darüber kann man lange nachdenken, sinn macht es nur vor ort zu schauen
<koegs> s_p_a_c_e: mit der Druck-Taste
<sash_> Und mit scrot und import.
<s_p_a_c_e> @koegs: Danke, richtig. Und wie "fotographiere" ich bestimmte Bereiche ?
<LetoThe2nd> shutter
<sash_> import aus ImageMagick
<LetoThe2nd> steht übrigens auch jede menge zu im wiki.
<LetoThe2nd> ,screenshot?
<shetlandpony> Sorry LetoThe2nd, ich weiss nichts ueber screenshot, ich assoziiere aber 3D-Desktop und Firefox Darstellung_verbessern damit
<LetoThe2nd> hm.
<LetoThe2nd> ,shutter?
<shetlandpony> Sorry LetoThe2nd, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber shutter
<LetoThe2nd> doofes pony.
<koegs> mit ALT+Druck machst du einen screenshot vom aktiven fenster, wenn du bereiche auswählen willst, brauchst du extra programme
<s_p_a_c_e> @koegs: Und welche kannst du empfehlen?
<LetoThe2nd> s_p_a_c_e: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bildschirmfotos
<jokrebel> s_p_a_c_e: Anwendung - Zubehör - Bildschirmfot aufnehmen
<jokrebel> koegs: Stimmt so nicht ganz.
<koegs> stimmt, aber das ist ein Programm, nicht die Druck-Taste :)
<jokrebel> koegs: mit "gnome-screenshot --interactive" geht das OOTB
<koegs> naja, dem kunden ist geholfen, ich mach wieder remote-system kaputt
<s_p_a_c_e> Super!!  Danke für die schnelle Hilfe  :)
<black_> koegs, okay, danke dir :)beim nächsten hotelbesuch komme ich wieder drauf zurück. Schönen tag euch
<stefan_> var/log/syslog: http://pastebin.com/bP1ULvaY
<stefan_> bullgard4, hier der pastebin
<bullgard4_> stefan_: Was gibt '~$ iwconfig' aus? (Pastebin)
<net-noob> Hallo
<net-noob> Ich versuche gerade einen hp 9500 hdn unter ubuntu zu installieren, was leider nicht funktionieren will. Das Gerät ist mit dem Rechner via LAN Verbunden, kann aber nicht angepingt werden, bzw. gibt nix zurück, jedoch auch keine Fehlermeldung.
<net-noob> Up: Versuche gerade einen Multifunktionsdrucker von HP via LAN zu installieren...
<net-noob> Eigentlich sollte das Gerät doch von ubuntu erkannt werden, oder?
<net-noob> keiner da?
<jokrebel> doch
<bullgard4_> net-noob: Geduld ist eine Tugend!
<jokrebel> net-noob: Welche IP hat der Drucker? Welcher der PC? Gibt es einen Router? Macht der DHCP?
<k1l> net-noob: http://www.openprinting.org/printer/HP/HP-Color_LaserJet_9500  der sollte "perfectly" laufen mit hplip.
<net-noob> Der Drucker ist mit LAN Kabel direkt verbunden ohne Router. IP des Druckers 192.168.2.192
<net-noob> ja sollte
<net-noob> leider haperts schon beim anpingen...
<jokrebel> net-noob: Mit LAN-Kabel zwischen Drucker und PC? Ohne Router oder Switch dazwischen?
<net-noob> ja direkt verbunden
<jokrebel> net-noob: Crossoverkabel verwendet?
<net-noob> ja crossoverkabel
<stefan_> bullgard4, das gibt nur ein ">"
<LetoThe2nd> a) ip des rechners b) evtl route
<bullgard4_> stefan_: Das glaube ich Dir nicht. --  Du hast irgendetwas falsch gemacht.
<net-noob> hm ip des rechners weiss ich nicht....
<stefan_> bullgard4, stefan@stefan-HP-625:~$ ~$ iwconfig
<stefan_> ~$: Befehl nicht gefunden
<LetoThe2nd> net-noob: wie kommst du dann auf die idee, dass es mit 192.168.2.192 gehen soll?
<Wedelwolf> ~$ ist nicht teil des befehls
<bullgard4_> stefan_: Ah! --  Laß mal bitte weg die beiden Zeichen ~ und $. Dann mach es noch einmal.
<net-noob> das ist die ip des druckers
<LetoThe2nd> net-noob: supi. und die ip des rechners?
<LetoThe2nd> net-noob: schöner vergleich: wenn du jemandem nur strasse und hausnummer sagst, findet er dich. wenn ihr von der selben stadt redet. wenn du in münchen und er in berlin bist - fehlanzeige.
<LetoThe2nd> net-noob: ergo: stell sicher, dass du und der drucker von der selben stadt (sprich: subnetz) redet.
<net-noob> wie mach ich das
<mgolisch> naja schau halt welche ip du hast..
<LetoThe2nd> net-noob: gib dem rechner die passende ip. was meinst du warum ich schon dreimal danach gefragt habe?
<jokrebel> .oO( und auch andere…)
<net-noob> 192.168.1.1?
<LetoThe2nd> meep, nochmal
<jokrebel> net-noob: Ist der Rechner auch an nem Router für Internetanbindung?
<LetoThe2nd> net-noob: anders rum gefragt, wie kommst du drauf dem drucker die 192.168.2.192 zu geben? ist dir die nummer im traum erschienen und leo apotheker hat gesagt "diese nummer du nehmen sollst"?
<net-noob> die ip für den drucker kann man am drucker direkt einstellen
<LetoThe2nd> net-noob: du kannst auch 12.13.14.15 einstellen. also warum gerade die?
<net-noob> der rechner ist via wlan im internet (handy)
 * LetoThe2nd holt mal koffein.
<jokrebel> net-noob: Und der Drucker kann nicht auch WLAN?
<stefan_> bullgard4, http://pastebin.com/TGP4qqWu und der Mitarbeiter von AVM ist vielleicht ein ******.
<net-noob> nein. hat kein wlan... nur netzwerk und parallelanschluss
<koegs> du musst den drucker schon auf eine IP stellen, die zu der IP deines Rechners passt... wie schon einige gesagt haben
<stefan_> bullgard4, Ich nehme mal an, Du befandest Dich in deinem homeordner, als Du das Kommando kopiert hast :D
<bullgard4_> stefan_: Man sieht: Du hast im Augenblick nur eine drahtlose Verbindung. Und die läuft über das Interface mit dem Namen »eth1«. OKay?
<deem> net-noob: kannst du mal bitte die ausgabe von "ip a" nopasten?
<deem> ,paste? net-noob 
<shetlandpony> net-noob: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<net-noob> http://pastebin.com/3Fm5EMby
<stefan_> bullgard4, ja
<stefan_> bullgard4, und zwar zu der FritzBox
<bullgard4_> stefan_: Ja. --  Ich bin einer Konvention gefolgt, die viele UNIXer befolgen: Das erste Zeichen '~' bedeutet, daß Du das Kommando von Deinem Heimatverzeichnis aus eingeben kannst/sollst. Das zweite Zeichen '$' bedeutet, daß Du das Kommando ohne sudo davor eingeben kannst/sollst. Also das dann folgende Kommando »iwconfig« eingeben direkt hinter diesem Prompt, den Du in Deinem Terminal siehst.
<bullgard4_> stefan_: Ja.
<bullgard4_> stefan_: Und nun sage bitte noch einmal, was für einen Fehler Du hattest mit dieser Verbindung in der Vergangenheit.
<stefan_> Sie ließ sich heute einfach nicht herstellen.
<stefan_> Und zwar muss das gegen...
<stefan_> also es war im Prinzip nach dem Systemstart heute morgen.
<koegs> stefan_: nur ums nochmal zu wissen... von windows aus gehts doch auch nicht oder?
<stefan_> koegs, richtig, von WIndows hat es sich getrennt und dann ging es auch da nicht mehr.
<stefan_> Nur war der Ubuntu Rechner nicht an, als das Problem auftrat.
<koegs> mal ehrlich, warum plagst du dich dann die ganze zeit damit rum in ubuntu zu forschen, dein router hat ne macke
<stefan_> Aber als der Windowsrechner das Problem bekommen hatte, getrennt zu werden, da habe ich auch den Ubunturechner angemacht und beide gingen nicht
<stefan_> koegs, Das erklär mal bitte dem ***** von AVM Mitarbeiter!
<stefan_> Ne im Ernst, die schieben sich alle gegenseitig die schuld zu
<koegs> das muss ich nicht und das ist auch nicht thema des channels hier, bullgards Bemühungen in allen Ehren, aber das bringt hier auch nix
<stefan_> koegs, da hast Du recht.
<stefan_> Das war auch nicht ernst gemeint.
<stefan_> Tut mir Leid.
<stefan_> Ich werde abwarten und mein Telefon immer schön als Router laufen lassen und mein Ubuntu anlassen und den nächsten Fehler, wenn sich das Netz wieder verabschiedet, das logge ich dann vielleicht mit und sehe dann, ob das Problem auch mit dem W-LAN vom Telefon besteht.
<bullgard4_> stefan_: Mein Rat für die nächste Zeit: Wenn diese Verbindung wieder einmal nicht geklappt hat, dann notier den  genauen Zeitpunkt (damit man nicht so lange im Fehlerlog suchen muß). Und guck Dir zuerst an, was '~$ iwconfig' ausgibt.
<koegs> zusätzlich könnte zu dem zeitpunkt noch "sudo iwlist eth1 scan" sein, wenn eth1 deine WLAN-Karte ist
<koegs> das listet dir die verfügbaren netze auf
<stefan_> In meinen Augen denkbar: Die Treiber von Broadcom spinnen irgendwie unter Windows und Linux,  die Fritzbox Software ist schlecht, die W-LAN-Karten haben nen Blitzschlag abbekommen, vielleicht starke elektromagnetsische Felder in der Bude. Danke bullgard4 für die Tipps. Wär mir im Übrigen neu, dass die Nachbarn den Kernspintomographen oder nen Hochspannungsumschaltwerk gebaut hätten :D
<stefan_> bullgard4, eth1 ist meine WLAN-Karte oder?
<bullgard4_> stefan_: eth1 ist das Interface zu Deiner WLAN-Verbindung.
<stefan_> (Dann werde ich wohl den neuen Router zurückschicken müssen. Es wäre wohl Versicherungsbetrug nach nem Blitzschlag nen neuen Router zu kaufen, wenn er genauso Mist ist wie der alte.)
<stefan_> Danke für die Tipps, ich nehme mir gleich nen Stift und notiere alles bzw. kopiere es.
<bullgard4_> stefan_: Ich sehe im Moment keinen Beweis, daß Dein Router kaputt ist.
<stefan_> bullgard4, das sehe ich auch so. Aber nach dem Blitzschlag ging es oft halt nicht mehr und ich gebe zu, ich dachte, wenn das unter Windows und Linux gleichzeitig passiert, dass das W-LAN ausfällt, dass es am Router liegen muss,
<stefan_> wenn die Geräte nahe am Router sind.
<stefan_> Und das dachten auch die Techniker von 1&1, die mir ein "Blitzschreiben" geschickt haben. Naja, peinliche Sache.
<net-noob> http://pastebin.com/3Fm5EMby
<bullgard4_> stefan_: Wahrscheinlich hat der Blitz eine Wanderwelle auf Deinem 230-V-Netz ausgelöst, und dabei haben sich einige elektronische Geräte in Deinem Funk-Netzwerk in der Programmierung "verschluckt". Wahrscheinlich ist aber keine Hardware kaputtgegangen.
<bullgard4_> s/ausgelöst/induziert/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4_ meant: stefan_: Wahrscheinlich hat der Blitz eine Wanderwelle auf Deinem 230-V-Netz induziert, und dabei haben sich einige elektronische Geräte in Deinem Funk-Netzwerk in der Programmierung "verschluckt". Wahrscheinlich ist aber keine Hardware kaputtgegangen.
<stefan_> bullgard4, bitte was?
<net-noob> kennt jemand ein how to wie man einen netzwerkdrucker im direktanschluss mit crossover kabel installiert?
<stefan_> Soll das ein Witz sein?
<LetoThe2nd> stefan_: vergiss das.
<stefan_> Ich musste jedenfalls herzhaft lachen
<LetoThe2nd> bullgard4_: bitte hier keine deartig esoterischen-halbgeratenen offtopic vermutungen mehr. danke.
<net-noob> wäre für hinweise dankbar.
<jokrebel> Naja - Durch Spannungsschwankungen können Elektronische Geräte schon mal in nen undefinierten Zustand kommen, ja.
<deem> net-noob: möglicherweiße weiß ich das, aber ungefragte querys sind unhöflich
<bullgard4_> stefan_: Das soll kein Witz sein. Ich habe dieses Fachgebiet studiert. Du kannst Dich gern in das das Gebiet "elektromagnetische Kompatibilität" einlesen.
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: das bestreitet niemand, weder hier noch im OT (da wo's hingehört), aber der letzte satz war schlicht nonsens.
<net-noob> ?
<LetoThe2nd> bullgard4_: das mit dem OT gilt bitte auch für dich.
<net-noob> also muss man erst fragen ob man fragen darf?
<koegs> net-noob: geb deinem LAN-Interface eine IP, deinem Drucker ne passende IP und dann kannst du den Drucker einrichten, fertig
<deem> net-noob: dein rechner ist in der range 192.168.1.0/24 dein drucker in 192.168.2.0/24. ohne gateway finden die 2 sich nicht. gib dem drucker ne ip aus 192.168.1.0/24 und alles sit gut
<stefan_> bullgard4, sollten die Rechner auch zu einem anderen W-LAN keinen Kontakt mehr aufbauen können, denkst Du dann, die Rechner könnten durch Neuinstallation der Treiber oder vielleicht der ganzen Betriebssysteme wieder repariert werden?
<stefan_> (Wenn Deine Spekulation tatsächlich zutreffen sollte)
<LetoThe2nd> möt ihr das bitte im query oder ot diskutieren?
<net-noob> http://pastebin.com/atrqvvFm
<net-noob> mag leider noch nicht :-(
<xharx> ich habe ein ppa hinzugefügt, das nicht funktioniert, wohl deshalb, weil es für natty nicht extra ausgeführt ist. Jetzt möchte ich es wieder entfernen. Dafür habe ich ppa-purge installiert, das kann aber das ppa nicht deinstallieren, weil es das unter natty nicht findet. wie krieg ich das ppa wieder weg
<koegs> net-noob: hast du überhaupt irgendwas verändert?
<deem> net-noob: was hast du denn da gemacht? was ist denn die 192.168.2.1 für ein gerät?
<bibear> gibt es eine möglichkeit, den pc über ein terminal in standby zu versetzen?
<LetoThe2nd> bibear: 1) cat /sys/power/state zeigt dir die möglichen zustände.
<LetoThe2nd> bibear: 2) einen dieser zustände mit rootrechten in /sys/power/state schreiben ruft ihn dann hervor.
 * LetoThe2nd is a cat abuser :-)
<net-noob> 192.168.2.1 ist der drucker
<geser> xharx: wenn du nichts aus dem PPA installiert hast, dann einfach aus den Paketquellen entfernen
<jokrebel> net-noob: Dann programier ihn um
<koegs> fn'xharx: schau doch mal in /etc/apt/sources.list und in die dateien in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<bibear> LetoThe2nd: wie meinst du reinschreiben? weil es steht ja shon drin, habs ja extra gecatet ums zu sehen, soll ichs jetzt nochmal reinschreiben?
<mgolisch> echo foo > bar
<LetoThe2nd> bibear: nein, es steht nicht drin. in /sys und /proc ist das was du aus ner datei rausliest nicht zwingend das, was drin steht.
<bibear> LetoThe2nd: achso, danke
<LetoThe2nd> bibear: hintergrund: eigentlich ist das gar keine datei, sondern ein interface zum kernel. und das stellt zwei funktionen bereit: 1) zeige die möglichen zustände 2) erzeuge einen zustand.
<LetoThe2nd> bibear: und diese beiden funktionen werden eben durch lese/schreibzugriffe abgebildet.
<bibear> ah, wieder was gelernt ;)
<apricot1> habe den gerade VLC-player installiert. Aber derspielt keine .flv Dateien mehr ab !? Ist das neu ?
<LetoThe2nd> oO( nein, mit perwoll gewaschen... )
<apricot1> nochmal Kochwäsche ?
<koegs> ,fn? apricot1, du bist doch nicht zum ersten mal hier
<shetlandpony> apricot1, du bist doch nicht zum ersten mal hier: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<koegs> z.B. vlc übers Terminal starten und auf Fehlermeldungen achten
<apricot1> ok, sorry. Also Beim Start einer flv Datei (download von Mediathek 3sat) kommt zwar Ton, aber kein Bild
<apricot1> bei anderen youtube downloads auch kein Bild, nur Ton
<jokrebel> apricot1: Und ist das mit mindestens mit 2 (bessser mehr) .flv-Dateien so?
<apricot1> ja
<apricot1> hab grade mindestens 5 getestet - alle ohne Bild
<jokrebel> apricot1: Wie verhalten sich diese Dateien in einem anderen Player?
<jokrebel> apricot1: Vielleicht irgend ein Update nicht korrekt durchgelaufen?
<apricot1> jokrebel, mit Kaffeine auch Ton ohne Bild, mit dem Video-Player ist es ok Ton und Bild
<Lignux> apricot1, kommen denn Fehlermeldungen im Terminal?
<apricot1> im Terminal ??
<mgolisch> ja
<mgolisch> was ist denn das videocodec von diesen files?
<Lignux> Wenn du Vlc mit der .flv-Datei in einer Konsole startest
<apricot1> achso ... moment. Ich starte die flv Datei ja aus Gnome
<apricot1> Lignux, komisch ... wenn ich die Dtei aus der Konsole starte (vlc blabla.flv) dann geht Bild und Ton
<apricot1> danach kann ich auch aus Gnome/Nautilus wieder die flv im VLC öffnen mit Bild und Ton ...
<apricot1> da ist wohl irgendwas durch den Konsolenstart initialisiert worden....
<apricot1> danke für den "Konsolen-Tipp"   :)
<ring0> apricot1, die konsole ist immer erster anlaufpunkt, wenn sich fehler ereignen
<jokrebel> apricot1: Nur eigentlich erstmal um auftretende Fehler auslesen zu können. Dass das Deinen Fehler behoben hat ist eher ein glücklicher Zufall und die Ausnahme.
<apricot1> ist klar. aber halt für jemanden, der viele andere Dinge (außer Linux-System) macht, schon recht komplex. Ich weiß schon, dass man auf der konsole eben ALLES machen kann. Im Gegensatz zu windows Systemen
<apricot1> Und da ich im Showgeschäft afrikanische Artisten manage, ist Ubuntu schon optimal :-))
<apricot1> hab ne neue Festplatte. möchte gern das (alte) Originalsystem übertragen, jedoch einzelne Partitionen vergrößern und neue anlegen (HD-alt=500GB; HD-neu=2TB) gibts dazu irgendwo ne einfache Anleitung - Kurzanleitung reicht.
<ppq> apricot1: du kannst einfach die komplette festplatte mit dd auf die neue klonen, bit für bit
<ppq> apricot1: von einer live-cd aus, selbstverständlich
<ppq> anschließend kannst du deine partitionen/dateisysteme beliebig vergrößern/verschieben
<apricot1> ja aber ich möchte die Partitionen (vor allem root) vergrößern
<apricot1> ok also am besten erst mal ne live-cd anfertigen#
<apricot1> hab gelesen ddrecue soll gut sein
<ppq> du kannst einfach eine fertige nutzen
<ppq> du kannst auch einfach das normale dd nutzen, wenn deine festplatte nicht gerade kaputt ist
<apricot1> alle Platten sind ok
<jokrebel> apricot1: Auf der liveCD ist dann auch GParted drauf. Damit kann man sehr schon Partitionen verschieben/vergrößern.
<ppq> apricot1: die ubuntu desktop-cd kannst du einfach benutzen
<apricot1> ok - gibts dazu auch was zum lesen ??
<geser> apricot1: hast du mehrere Partitionen auf der alten Platte?
<apricot1> ja
<apricot1> root, home, win95 ...
<sash_> Win95 \o/
<ppq> lol
<apricot1> ja ich weiß   :-)
<ppq> ,shell/dd? apricot1
<shetlandpony> Sorry ppq, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber shell/dd
<ppq> ,dd? apricot1
<shetlandpony> apricot1: siehe shell dd
<ppq> narf
<geser> dann würde ich kein dd machen, wenn du root vergrößern möchtest
<ppq> ,shell dd? apricot1
<shetlandpony> apricot1, Shell dd ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ppq> sorry für das ganze gelighlighte
<apricot1> geser, genau das will ich machen - root ist z.Zt. 20 GB
<geser> apricot1: ich würde auf der neuen Platte die Partitionen in der gewünschten Größe anlegen, formatieren und mit tar die Daten "rüberschaufeln"
<geser> sollte zumindest für root und home klappen
<apricot1> ist es sehr tricky die partitionen nachträglich (nach dd) zu vergrößern ?
<geser> apricot1: solange nach hinten platz ist, ist vergrößern kein Problem
<joschi> apricot1: kommt auf dein partitionsschema an
<ppq> apricot1: es kann sein, dass die partitionen erst verschoben werden müssen, das kann unter umständen ewig dauern
<apricot1> also ich hab auf beiden Platten ein funktionierendes Ubuntu 10.10
<joschi> geser: jein, das dateisystem muss ja auch mitspielen
<geser> nur Platz dazwischenschieben
<geser> joschi: stimmt, habe zu sehr verallgemeinert: ext3/4 kann Online-resizen
<jokrebel> .oO( bei separatem /home sollte IMHO 20GB für / eigentlich ausreichen )
<xharx> thx das ging...
<apricot1> ich verwende ext3/ext4
<joschi> tatsächlich würde ich auch nicht dd benutzen, sondern die partitionen normal via fdisk/parted/whatever anlegen, mit dem dateisystem der wahl formatieren und dann die daten mit cp/rsync kopieren
<apricot1> außer der win95 Partition ... aber die ist nicht nötig
<koegs> Live-CD -> Partitionen anlegen -> Daten rsyncen -> fstab anpassen -> grub2 installieren
<geser> warum brauchst du ein größeres root bei 20GB?
<apricot1> geser, da sind auch viele Sachen drauf. z.B. apache samba 
<geser> kannst du nicht diese Teile auf seperate Partionen ausgliedern?
<apricot1> schon, aber ist mir jetzt etwas zu komplex als Nicht-Profi
<apricot1> und die neue HD hat ja 2TB
<dadrc> Das, was du jetzt gerade planst, ist komplizierter ;)
<apricot1> naja viel schifgehen kann ja nicht. Höchstens, das es nicht läuft. Die Original HD ist ja immer noch da
<apricot1> prinzipiell ist die neue HD ja schon fertig. swap/root/home ist eingerichtet und läuft
<apricot1> kann ich einfach von der alten jetzt drüberkopieren mit cp oder rsync ?
<koegs> ich habs gestern noch mit "sudo rsync -avz --delete --progress" gemacht
<apricot1> -- delete löscht nur auf der Zielpartition ?   
<apricot1> -a = archive  ich will aber das System lauffähig kopieren
<k1l> ,rsync? apricot1 
<shetlandpony> apricot1, rsync ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync - Weitere Infos im query ...
<apricot1> ok danke
<net-noob_> habe jetzt router dazwischen ping sendet aber immer noch Destination Host is unreachable...
<koegs> wär ja auch zu einfach gewesen die IP vom drucker umzustellen...
<net-noob_> ist nicht gegangen
<LetoThe2nd> *hint* dhcp *hint*
<koegs> ich wette, wenn man ins handbuch gucken würde, könnte man bestimmt die IP umstellen
<net-noob_> ja kann man auch... nur nimmt er sie nicht an... aktuell ändert er die ip immer auf eine andere nummer, auch nach dem speichern...
<koegs> wenn du keine IP einstellen kannst, wirst du dem drucker wohl auch nicht sein gateway mitteilen können, dann nützt dir auch ein router nix
<apricot1> net-noob, speichern? bei DHCP? ... da gibts nix zu speichern. Drucker vom Netzn (LAN und Strom). dann wieder strom rein und LAN-Kabel rein.
<jokrebel> .oO( geht aber auch nicht wenn Router 192.168.1.x Drucker aber 192.168.2.x benutzt )
<vectory> hi, gibs irgendein tool um die partitionstabelle zu überprüfen/reparieren? beim boot kommt immer ne fehlermeldung, aber gparted erkennt alles ganz normal
<net-noob_> nein ist nicht dhcp sondern auf manuell eingestellt. Als Alternative kann noch dhcp oder auto ip ausgewählt werden beim drucker
<koegs> dann nimm doch dhcp und schau im router welche ip er gekriegt hat
<joschi> vectory: was willst du denn konkret prüfen? und welche fehlermeldung erhältst du?
<jokrebel> vectory: Kannst Die Fehlermeldung mal pasten, bitte. Pauschal kann man da nicht viel mit anfangen.
<vectory> eh, irgendwas im sinne von partitiontable incorrect, noch bevor grub kommt, müsste jetzt neu booten um zu gucken :(
<jokrebel> vectory: Schon mal ein fsck von LiveCD aus drübergejagt? Und vor allem - Schon Backup erzeugt???!!!
<vectory> hab ein backup vom paritiontable zum glück
<jokrebel> ...und vom Rest?
<vectory> hab ein chkdsk ueber eine neuangelegte ntfs partition gejagt, sagt nur fehlerhafte partition
<vectory> jokrebel: vom rest nicht
<vectory> das mit grub war grad quark, der is atm durch den xp bootloader ersetzt. mal sehen ob das daran liegt
<vectory> backup vom rest ist nicht so wichtig, von livecd seh ich die platten noch, könnte also noch up-backen
<jokrebel> vectory: Erst mal alle wichtigen sachen sichern, bitte. Und dann dort einlesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystemcheck http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung
<vectory> kann ich grad nicht, nix zum backuppen, außer ein paar dvd rohlingen
<jokrebel> vectory: Musst Du wissen. Ich sag nur Murphys-Law und so. Logisch kannst Du Dich auch ohne aktuelle Backups an der Reparatur versuchen, die Datenverlusgefahr liegt dann aber bei Dir - Du warst gewarnt.
<bullgard4_> Darf der Anmeldename (login name) einen Bindestrich enthalten?
<jokrebel> bullgard4_: Was spräche dagegen, es mit einem Test-User einfach auszuprobieren?
<bullgard4_> haha
<sash_> ?
<jokrebel> bullgard4_: War durchaus ernst gemeint…
<sdx23> bullgard4_: Du kannst natürlich auch die Sourcen von diversen Programmen durchlesen, um das herauszufinden.
<wpl> Seit dem Upgrade auf die neue Version habe ich große Probleme mit dem Netzwerk. Sehr auffallend ist, dass die Namensauflösung mehrere Sekunden dauert und manchmal gar nicht funktioniert. Ich habe IPv6 abgedreht und versuchsweise als Nameserver OpenDNS eingestellt, ohne Erfolg. Am Router liegt's nicht, unter Windows am selben Rechner klappt der Netzzugriff problemlos. 
<vectory> wpl, sitzt du hinter nat, also hat die einwahl bis jetzt automatisch funktioniert?
<wpl> dmgs liefert (für mich jedenfalls) keine Hinweise auf ein Problem.
<wpl> Ja, ich sitze hinter NAT mit fester IP-Adresse
<vectory> probier mal dhclient
<wpl> vectory: Wie genau?
<vectory> hm entweder einfach 'dhclient' oder 'dhclient eth0' in der console eingeben
<wpl> vectory: Ich erhalte keine Ausgabe
<vectory> dann sollte per dhcp ne ip bezogen werden
<vectory> ?
<wpl> die IP-Adresse bleibt unverändert
<wpl> Welches Logfile ist für Netzwerkprobleme hilfreich?
<vectory> war nen versuch wert
<vectory> k.a.
<sdx23> wpl: die Ausgabe von "dig ubuntu.com" und "cat /etc/resolv.conf" bitte in einen Nopaste.
<wpl> Sonst noch Ideen? :( Ich kann nichtmal die Updates einspielen...
<ring0> wie kann ich das datum der letzten änderung einer datei anpassen, ohne diese zu verändern?
<wpl> (Hätt ich nur nicht auf 11.04 geupgraded)
<vectory> ring0: touch datei
<koegs> wpl: fn'sdx23> wpl: die Ausgabe von "dig ubuntu.com" und "cat /etc/resolv.conf" bitte in einen Nopaste.
<ring0> vectory, ah, da war was. danke
<wpl> koegs: Resolven funktioniert doch, hab's gerade überprüft. Der Verbindungaufbau generell ist aber extrem langsam, bricht jedoch meist ab, hin und wieder klappt's aber. 
<wpl> resolv.conf: nameserver 192.168.1.1
<vectory> nopaste plox
<kooldavi> guten tag. benutzt einer von euch netbeans unter gnome3?
<wpl> http://nopaste.info/e91ff6edb6.html
<kooldavi> ahh schon gut. das problem hat sich erledigt
<ring0> kooldavi, nur am rande: prinzipiell ist es immer besser eine konkrete frage zu stellen, als zu fragen, ob jemand etwas kennt oder benutzt
<net-noob_> :-((((((
<vectory> 'sup?
<net-noob_> hätt nie gedacht dass es so kompliziert ist... würde mcih freuen wenn sich jemand bereit erklärt mich durch den installationsprozess zu begleiten....
<vectory> wenn du ne frage hast, einfach stellen ..
<koegs> ist der drucker inzwischen übers netzwerk erreichbar?
<net-noob_> nein... jetztbist die ip  vom drucker wieder weg und lässt sich nicht mehr einstellen :-(
<net-noob_> jetzt steht da 0.0.0.0.
<koegs> tjoah, dann wende dich bitte an den Support von HP, wenn du ne vom PC aus erreichbare IP hast, dann können wir über ubuntu reden
<net-noob_> da hab ich schon angerufen.. die haben gemeint der drucker würde nur unter windows gehen...
<koegs> die sollen dir erstmal helfen die IP einzustellen -.-
<koegs> musst ja nix von windows erzählen
<net-noob_> hab sie dann gefragt warum er dann bei hplip gelistet ist...
<vectory> die kommen dir aber mit windows software (systemsteuerung etc)
<net-noob_> hab nix erzählt... hab sie nur nach installationssupport für linux gefragt...
 * vectory mal restart tun und partitionstabelle retten
<koegs> net-noob_: letzter freundlicher hinweis, solange du keine passende IP am Drucker hast, ist das Betriebssystem auf dem PC sowas von egal
<net-noob_> gibts doch nicht, dass der nicht unter ubuntu zum laufen zu bekommen ist...
<koegs> und somit ist das kein Ubuntu-Problem und muss hier nicht weiter diskutiert werden
<net-noob_> mit dhcp oder autoip geht das nicht?
<koegs> doch, aber auch das ist kein ubuntu-problem#
<net-noob> das ubuntu problem ist nur dass ich eine hardware verbunden habe und ich diese nicht verwenden kann
<koegs> net-book: würdest du das bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic diskutieren, momentan ist das nichts für den Channel hier
<koegs> huch, meinte natürlich net-noob
<net-noob> danke erstmal für eure bemühungen, auch wenns mir nicht wirklich weitergeholfen hat.
<wpl> koegs: Ich hätte noch ein diskussionswürdiges Problem anzubieten :)
<wpl> Ein Ubuntu das nicht ins Internet will. 
<wpl> :((
<koegs> wende dich an sdx23, er hat die fragen gestellt
<sdx23> hu? Achso, ja, das resolve sieht ja offensichtlich gut aus.
<wpl> sdx23: ja, resolven klappt.
<sdx23> Wobei du damit ja immernoch über den Router gehst. Wo hast du opendns denn eingetragen?
<wpl> sdx23: Ich hab's im grafischen Dialog eingestellt. 
<wpl> sdx23: Aber ob Router oder OpenDNS ist, so meine Vermutung, nicht das Problem. 
<sdx23> wpl: Wie sieht's denn aus, wenn du eine Seite direkt über die IP aufrufst? Also zB: http://209.85.148.99
<Pippi_Longstock> wie kann ich meine festplatte klonen, quelle ist /dev/sdg ziel ist /dev/sdm?
<koegs> ,shell dd? Pippi_Longstock
<shetlandpony> Pippi_Longstock, Shell dd ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd - Weitere Infos im query ...
<sdx23> Pippi_Longstock: Beachte dass das Ziel mindestens so groß wie die Quelle sein muss und nutze den Parameter "bs"
<wpl> sdx23: output von dmesg: http://nopaste.info/070cfe736d.html
<wpl> sdx23: "connecting to 209.85.248.99:80" .. nach 6 sekunden ist die index.html dann unten (mit wget)
<wpl> sdx23: Nein, nach 30 Sekunden. 
<apricot1> hab jetzt ein Prob mit dem Übertragen der Daten auf eine neue HD. Zum Trnsfer mit rsync will ich die Paartitionen mounten. / geht. Aber das 'home' vom user kann ich nicht maounten als root, da verschlüsselt - was nun ?
<sdx23> wpl: das mag nun mitunter am Server liegen, jetzt tut der bei mir nämlich auch langsamer
<wpl> sdx23: Dasselbe bei 209.85.148.147 (www.google.com)
<wpl> sdx23: "Connecting to ..." wurde jetzt 1 Minute angezeigt, aber die index.html dann doch runtergeladen.
<wpl> sdx23: Es ist ja nicht, dass das nur bei ausgewählten Servern so wäre, jede Versuch, eine Verbindung aufzubauen, dauert extrem lange. 
<sdx23> wpl: Somit wäre (leider) ein Auflösungsproblem ausgeschlossen. Der Rest lässt sich ziemlich bescheiden debuggen, wireshark bzw. tcpdump könnten weitere Aufschlüsse geben. Aber damit fragst du vermutlich besser wen anders.
<wpl> Kann man eine Ubuntu-Installation auch wieder downgraden?
<Pippi_Longstock> was muss ich bei bs eingeben
<wpl> sdx23: Ok, danke für die Hilfe!
<sdx23> Pippi_Longstock: irgendwass zwischen 1M und 20M ist erfahrungsgemäß ganz gut.
<Pippi_Longstock> ja also bs=20M
<sdx23> wpl: Kann man leider nicht.
<sdx23> Pippi_Longstock: ja.
<apricot1> wie übertrage ich einen verschlüsselten 'home' Ordner als root auf eine andere HD mit rsync ?  geht das überhaupt ?
<sdx23> apricot1: In verschlüsselter Form? /home/$USER/.encfs kopieren, bzw. je nach Version mag das eventuell anders heißen. 
<sdx23> ,encfs? apricot1 
<shetlandpony> apricot1, encfs ist eine Verschluesselungserweiterung fuer unixartige Dateisysteme, siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EncFS und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs-utils
<Pippi_Longstock> dd bs=8589934592 if=/dev/sdg of=/dev/sdm 
<apricot1> sdx23, mount sagt: /home/zampano/.Private on /home/zampano type ecryptfs (ecryptfs_sig=760b45efc0c6bc2c,ecryptfs_fnek_sig=c7e07b4a298f4829,ecryptfs_cipher=aes,ecryptfs_key_bytes=16)
<sdx23> Pippi_Longstock: was? einfach bs=20M, du musst da nix ausrechnen.
<sdx23> apricot1: Jo, dann ist es wohl .Private
<Pippi_Longstock> also quelle ist dev/sdg ziel dev /dev/sdm 
<Pippi_Longstock> wie lange dauert das ganze?
<apricot1> hat jemand ne ungefähre Vorstellung, wie lange der Transfer von 150GB von HD zu HD dauert mit rsync ?
<Pippi_Longstock> vielleicht eine stunde?
<k1l> Pippi_Longstock: hängt von datengröße lese/schreib geschwindigkeit und datenübertragung ab
<apricot1> das geht ja noch :)
<apricot1> is ein moderener PC AMD 2x2.4GHz SATA-Platten
<ppq> eine stunde ist schon ne konservative schätzung, kann durchaus auch schneller sein, wenn beide platten intern eingebaut sind 
<bibear> apricot1: übers netz 1 bin 1,5 stunden
<Pippi_Longstock> also ich hatte erst vor einigen tagen 1tb daten kopiert, mit etwa 80mb/s, dauerte ca 6h
<deem> kann man munin irgendwie neuladen, damit es die neu eingerichteten hosts aufnimmt?
<bibear> deem: /etc/init.d/munin-node restart meinst du nicht, odeR?
<deem> bibear: ich meine nicht den daemon, sondern ich meine munin selbst. also das interface, das alles bereitstellt
<deem> aber der scheint starr zu sein und aktualisiert sich von selbst wies ausschaut
<oxmox> moin habe probleme mit ati treibern amd e350 mit 200fps bei fgl-gears is irgendwie bissel mau habe schon neuen ati treiber von ati direct versucht  und auch dri erneuert 
<deem> oxmox: bitte was?
<k1l> oxmox: glgears ist kein benchmark
<oxmox> jo aber 200fps is nix hab irgend wo nen post von ner r7000 notebook graka gefunden die war bei 500 und mit richtig laufenden treibern bei 1200
<k1l> oxmox: lies nochmal, was ich eben geschrieben habe
<oxmox> und der post war 200x
<k1l> wenn du mir sagst "mein auto kann 200" und ich dir sage "meins aber 1200" dann sind wir genauso schlau.
<ThreeM> ich hab ein problem mit bluetooth und wollt mal freundlich nach hilfe fragen. hcitool scan findet mein device, allerdings kommt kein pairring zustande. ebenfalls findet mein handy nicht den bluetooth stick, obwohl in /etc/bluetooth discoverytimeout auf 0 steht
<oxmox> is mir auch egal was deine karte schaft geht nur um das problem das irgendwas da probleme macht 
<dadrc> ThreeM, guck mal in dmesg, ob du da einen Hinweis auf das Problem findes
<dadrc> t
<ThreeM> da steht nix besonderes
<k1l> oxmox: welche probleme hast du denn, ausser dass du denkst du müsstest mehr fps schaffen (was vollkommen irrelevant ist)
<dadrc> ThreeM, Pin gesetzt?
<dadrc> oder anders, mal die Problemlösungen hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bluetooth/Einrichtung überprüft?
<ThreeM> wo setz ich den? unter der aktuellen ubuntu version gibts ja /etc/bluetooth/pin nicht mehr
<dadrc> hcid.conf
<ThreeM> die gibts nich
<ThreeM> jedenfalls nich auf meinem sys
<dadrc> dann main.conf
<dadrc> (siehe Wiki-Artikel ;))
<apricot1> hab jetzt bei rsync festgestellt, dass es hardware-Probs gibt. PC friert einfach ein (keine Maus/Tastatureingabe mehr möglich) macht er morgens auch oft (nach 30 Sek oder 2 Min oder wenn keine Maus/Tast. eigaben kommen) Gibts einen Stress-Test für CPU/RAM ?
<ThreeM> und wie trag ich die ein? passkey "1234"; sieht nich so aus als würde dies zur konfigfile passen
<dadrc> ThreeM, weiß nicht, sollte in der Manpage stehen, hab gerade kein Bluez installiert
<ThreeM> sollte,da gibts keine manpage für ;)
<ThreeM> ach moment
<oxmox> k1l, h264 decoding 720p ruckeld leicht 1080 diashow 
<dadrc> ThreeM, und weil du vorhin drüben gefragt hast: bluez-simple-agent
<ThreeM> für bluez gibt keine manpage :(
<dadrc> bluetoothd
<Speefak> moin 
<Speefak> jmd da ?
<Speefak> bräuchte mal hilfe automount betreffend
<k1l> ThreeM: hier scheint einer ahnung zu haben: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kein-bluetooth-pairing-keine-hcid.conf-datei-/?
<shetlandpony> k1l's url: http://tinyurl.com/3u2xh36 |        Kein Bluetooth-Pairing (keine hcid.conf-Datei vorhanden) › Synchronisation von mobilen Geräten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<k1l> ,wf? Speefak 
<shetlandpony> Speefak: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Speefak> also :
<Speefak> ich habe auf meine system ddie xbmc oberfläche installiert und eien user mit der normalen ubuntu oiberfläche
<Speefak> stecke iuch nun ein usb platten wird die automatisch mit dem user xbmc gemountet und ich kann dann unter der user oberfläche nur lesen auf das gerät zugreifen
<Speefak> weil die hd mit den rechte 700 für den user xbmc gemountet wurde
<Speefak> am liebsten würde ich darum das automatische mounten von ubun abstellen und über die useroberfläche sprich nome/nautilus die hd mounten
<ThreeM> thx k11, mal sehen
<oxmox> speefak warum mountest du sie nicht normal und machst den rest über die dateien ? 
<Speefak> weil das ein rechner vom kollegen is under kein plan vom terminal hat
<Speefak> das soll nach der klicki bunti methode gehn
<Speefak> ich müstte nur das automaount wleches unabhängig von nautilus läuft abschalten oder die udev regel so ändern dass jeder user schreibrechte auf den usb disks hat
<Speefak> im netz find ich aer nur infos zu nautilus mount und wie man das abaschaltet aber genau das will ich nutzen
<oxmox> du haust den xbmc in eine gruppe den user in eine andere und der user bekommt die kompletten rechte xbmc nur lese rechte (so rum sols doch sein ?)
<oxmox> is doch richtig 1 rechner 2 user 1 usb platte 
<crunchbang> wie kommt man noch gleich in die legacy grub rettungsconsole? jedesmal ne livecd started nerft
<ThreeM> nope das löst das problem nicht
<vectory> >_<
<ThreeM> die hci.conf is ja zur main.conf geworden
<ThreeM> er handelt den key auch richtg aus, dann wars das aber
<ThreeM> ich seh den bluetooth stick vom handy auch nichtmal
<strubbl> Hallo
<strubbl> was ist mit dem Paket linux-image-ec in natty passiert?
<strubbl> bei maverick gab es das noch
<ppq> strubbl: http://alestic.com/
<ppq> http://alestic.com/2011/04/ec2-ubuntu-natty
<Speefak> oxmox, jain, beide xbmc und user sollen schriebrechte auf dem medium haben, alternativ soll das mounten nur über nautilus laufen, da dort der datenträger mit den userrechten gemountet wird
<ppq> strubbl: sorry, dass ich dir jetzt nur so den link hinklatsche, aber in diesem fall muss das reichen :)
<vectory> ppq: hab grad easz bcd installiert, ohne grub neu zu installieren funzt es erstmal. jetyt hab ich grub wieder in den mbr schreiben lassen, das sollte doch beim auswaehlen des eintrags fuer die windows partition den easybcd laden, ja?
<dadrc> ThreeM, verbindest du mit bluez-simple-agent?
 * vectory schaltet mal auf de kezboard
<strubbl> danke ppq 
<strubbl> ich kann ja lesen :)
<strubbl> nur meine google suche brachte nix. deswegen war ic etwas ratlos
<ThreeM> dadrc das versuch ich ja
<ThreeM> bzw bluez-agend
<ThreeM> der pin wird mir daraufhin am handy und server richtig angezeigt
<ThreeM> mom
<ThreeM> gut nun isser zumindest sichtbar. hcitool hci0 piscan
<ThreeM> soweit sogut
<ThreeM> dennoch nimmt er den passkey nich sondern wählt selbt einen
<ppq> strubbl:  oh und hier hab ich noch was gefunden http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/natty/current/
<dadrc> Laut manpage fragt bluez-simple-agent beim Verbinden nach der PIN. Bei dir nicht?
<ThreeM> nope
<ThreeM> bluez-simple-agent gibts bei mir nicht :)
<ThreeM> der nennt sich bluetooth-agent
<dadrc> Welche Ubuntu-Version benutzt du denn? o0
<ThreeM> 10.04
<ThreeM> mom ich blauch ne pause :)
<dadrc> ThreeM, hab sowieso nur noch eine Sache: bluetooth-agent lässt sich mit Angabe einer PIN starten, klappt das auch nicht?
<Speefak> oxmox, jain, beide xbmc und user sollen schriebrechte auf dem medium haben, alternativ soll das mounten nur über nautilus laufen, da dort der datenträger mit den userrechten gemountet wird?
<Speefak> s.o.
<jedie> Weiß jemand ob man dem "Datei öffnen" Dialog in GNOME größere Thumbnails von Bildern entlocken kann?
<jedie> Evtl. würde ich auch XFCE oder LXDE installieren... Weiß jemand ob es da besser ist?
<PrickelPit> hallo, habe gerade via ubuntu mini.iso meinen fileserver hochgezogen. leider ist nun der -common kernel installiert. wie switche ich am besten auf den server-kernel. im tasksel habe ich ubuntu default server gewählt.
<PrickelPit> - -common +generic
<dadrc> PrickelPit, ich würd spontan sagen, server-Kernel installieren, den booten, generic -- wenn alles klappt -- deinstallieren
<strubbl> ah, sehr gut ppq, danke
<dadrc> jedie, Ubuntu-Version?
<PrickelPit> ok dadrc das dachte ich mir auch, danke für die bestätigung. wird gemacht.
<jedie> dadrc: LTS (bevorzugt)
<jedie> dadrc: Wenn es aber mit der 11.04 besser ist, kommt die in Frage ;)
<jedie> Hat sich da was getan?
<dadrc> Moment.
<jedie> Passend dazu hab ich noch einen alten Thread (ohne Lösung) gefunden: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/nautilus-vorschaubilder-im-datei-oeffnen-dial/#post-3262822
<shetlandpony> jedie's url: http://tinyurl.com/44hbt9j |        Nautilus Vorschaubilder im &#34;Datei öffnen&#34;-Dialog zu klein › GNOME (Ubuntu) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<dadrc> jedie, gerade nochmal geguckt, ich krieg es weder unter Gnome noch unter XFCE hin
<jedie> :(
<benste> hi - brauche hilfe beim hardware nutzen meines neuen PCs - einen Sony Vaio VPC-SB1...
<benste> 1. Touchpad verhält sich sehr komisch
<benste> 2. Backlight keyboard ist immer aus - obwohl es bei der Installation in der alternate CD wunderbar an und aus ging je nach Lichtverhätlnis
<dadrc> jedie, ist Drag'n'Drop aus einem offenen Nautilus-Fenster keine Alternative?
<jedie> dadrc: Hab jemand statt windows Ubuntu installiert und er stolpert darüber...
<jedie> dadrc: Weiß nicht. Geht um Firefox und Bild hochladen...
<jedie> Geht das per Drag'n'Drop ?
 * jedie testet selber mal
<vectory> jedie: geht wahrscheinlich nicht überall, is auch nur ne notlösung imho
<dadrc> jedie, ansonsten gibt es für die großen Bilderseiten Skripte zum Bilder hochladen, vielleicht wäre ja das eine Alternative.
<dadrc> Die könnte man dann ins Rechtsklickmenü von Nautilus einbinden
<jedie> Drag'n'Drop geht nicht
<vectory> der datei auswahl dialog für speichern/öffnen is eh verbesserungswürdig
<jedie> Firefox öffent das Bild einfach ;(
<vectory> jedie: probier mal ein bild in die adressleiste von firefox zu ziehen, wenn ich mich nicht täusche, geht das
<k1l> also in meinen augen tut der dialog das was er soll. thumbnails anzeigen. wüsste nicht, warum das zwingend größer sein müsste bzw ob es bei win so ist
<jedie> Dann steht die "file://" Adresse da drin. Das bringts nicht.
<vectory> und so sollte das mit anderen texteingabefeldern auch gehen, theoretisch
<jedie> Drag'n'Drop wäre echt nur eine Notlösung... (Denke das bekommt mein Sorgenkind nicht hin)
<dadrc> k1l, bei Windows kann man auch Thumbnails kriegen, wenn man das will
<jedie> k1l: Ganz einfach: Dateinamen sind IMG0001.jpg usw. und er will einfach nur ein Bestimmtes Bild raus picken. Das geht also nur über den Thumbnail. Unter Windoof kann man das schön groß machen
<jedie> Mit Nautilus bekommen man nur mini Bilder. Da kann man nicht wirklich was erkennen :(
<dadrc> jedie, was ist mit dem Uploadskript? Keine Option?
<k1l> man könnte vorher im nautilus bei symbolansicht in dem ordner das bild raussuchen und den namen merken
<jedie> Gibt es vielleicht einen Hack, damit man die größer machen kann?
<jedie> dadrc: Ne, der nutzt einen ganz einfach Dienst. Da gibt es nur ein popeliges html upload form
<jedie> k1l: Umständlich
<vectory> k1l: so mach ich es :/
<k1l> vectory: ich auch
<vectory> jedie: ich glaube das geht bei dem normalen nautilus fenster, vllt uebernimmt das der auswahl dialog
<vectory> hab grad kein nautilus vor mir ums zu testen
<dadrc> jedie, um so besser. kann man dann einfach selberbauen. Stichwort wput
<jedie> vectory: Geht IMHO nicht. Das eine hat mit dem anderen wohl nichts zu tun... Aber ich teste es nochmal
<vectory> dadrc: is jetzt nicht ernsthaft ne gute lösung
<dadrc> vectory, wieso nicht? Wenn der Betreffende einfach nur Bilder zu einer Seite hochladen will, extrem komfortabel.
<jedie> Hm! Moment: Ich hab nun wenn ich auf dem Bild klicke eine Vorschau daneben! Wo kommt die denn her?
<vectory> stimmt, die gabs ja auch noch
<jedie> Wobei die kann man nicht vergößern :(
<vectory> k1l's vorschlag ist ja jetzt kein beinbruch
<jedie> Hm. Kann mich allerdings nicht erinnen, das das bei dem Kollegen so war... (Hab hier IMHO 11.04 und nicht TLS?)
<k1l> jedie: ich dachte diese vorschau wäre dir zu klein
<dadrc> Jo, hätte ich jetzt auch gedacht. Die sollte es auch in 10.04 geben...
<k1l> tut sie
<jedie> Um micht geht es ja nicht, sondern um einen Kollegen... Weiß nicht mehr genau, entweder war die garnicht da oder sie war ihm zu klein...
<jedie> Dann war sie ihm vielleicht zu klein.
<jedie> Kann man das ändern, irgendwo?
<Longbottom> jedie: Mein firefox zeigt beim Öffnen Vorschaubilder, die man auch vergrößern kann. Benutze aber kubuntu, und das ist offenbar der KDE Dialog.
<vectory> jedie: quelltext ändern und neu bauen :'D
<jedie> Ja, wäre zu not auch ok. Wobei ich persönlich GNOME bevorzuge
<jedie> vectory: Dachte ehr an gconf kram...
<jedie> Schau mal an: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/1199 
<alxxor> moin
<jedie> Wobei diese Vorschau ist auch nur ein Notlösung, auch wenn man sie größer machen kann... Hat man einen Haufen Bilder muß man alle nach einander anklicken um das richtige zu finden...
<jedie> Eine richtige Thumbnail-Ansicht wäre gut.
<jedie> Longbottom: Bietet KDE genau das?
<Longbottom> jedie: Schaut unter KDE etwa so aus: http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.2/screenshots/file-open-dialog_thumb.png
<vectory> solution 1 in deinem link denk ich
<jedie> Ah, genau das suche ich für GNOME
<Longbottom> Riesig werden die Thumbnails nicht, aber man kann sie gut erkennen.
<vectory> sind dann aber wieder zu klein bestimmt
<k1l> jedie: du verwechselst wohl eine bilder-datenbank mit dem kleinen upload-auswahl-dialog
<jedie> Ne, es geht um eine Handvoll Bilder...
<vectory> k1l: es ist doch nicht zu viel verlangt, das der open/save dialog genauso funktionstüchtig ist wie nautilus selbst
<Longbottom> Wenn sie nicht zu ähnlich sind, sollte es kein Problem sein.
<jedie> Ob es reicht Dolphin unter gnome zu installieren? Und das zu machen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateimanager#ndern-des-Standard-Dateimanagers
<jedie> also mir thunar ist es das selbe wie mit nautilus
<xtremetux> Hallo nach langer Zeit. Wie war der Befehl, wenn man Ubuntu auf reiserfs hat, das Ding NOT CLEAN ist und der X-Server nicht connectet werden kann?
<jokrebel> hä?
<xtremetux> Ich habe Ubuntu auf reiserfs. Und nach der Installation von nvidia-current kommt die Meldung Filesystem is NOT CLEAN und weiter unten, daß der X-Server nicht gestartet werden kann. Das hatte ich schon mal, habe den Zauberspruch aber vergessen.
<jokrebel_> xtremetux: Hab kein reiserfs. Aber vielleicht geht da ja auch ein fsck von LiveCD aus.
<xtremetux> Ja, mit fsck war das, aber was genau gebe ich da ein?
<jokrebel_> xtremetux: Von LiveCD booten - Terminsl öffnen - fsck /dev/sda1 - wär es bei mir, aber das hängt natürlich von Deiner Installation ab.
<xtremetux> War da nicht noch was mit reisercfg drin?
<jokrebel_> sowit ich weiß gibt es fsck.xxxx je Dateisystem und fsck ohne was erkennt das automatisch. Man möge mich korrierenen, falls ich da falsch liege.
<xtremetux> jokrebel_: OK. Danke, ich probiere das gleich mal.
<jedie> Hm. hab zuerst mal nur Doplhin probiert und die Umstellung wie in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateimanager#ndern-des-Standard-Dateimanagers beschrieben gemacht. Dennoch öffnet Firefox Nautilus und nicht Dolphin bei "Datei öffnen..."
<black> hi alle, ich hab mir heute ein wlan-stick gekauft: SiteCom - WL-352 V2 und möchte diesen als router umfunktionieren, da ich keine Wlan-Router habe und mir auch keinen kaufen werde. Hier meine ausgaben : http://pastebin.com/NdJRDN7w. Bräucht bitte hilfe :)
<ppq> black: du hättest dich vor dem kauf informieren sollen, mit welchen sticks das geht
<ppq> black: das sind nämlich bei weitem nicht alle
<PrickelPit> black, lese dich in hostapd ein, dort findest du auch eine liste der unterstützten wlan-chipsätze.
<ppq> black: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN_Router
<Mashup> Servus
<ppq> black: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ in der spalte AP muss "yes" stehen
<ppq> black: über http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Devices/USB findest du raus, welcher stick welchen wlanchip nutzt
<black> ppq, hatte ich schon geschaut, leider finde ich den nit, oder ich bin blind -.-
<k1l> ,away? aschro|away 
<shetlandpony> aschro|away: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<ppq> black: das ding hat einen RealTek R8127U wlanchip
<ppq> black: sorry, RTL8712U heißt der
<ppq> black: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/rtl819x der treiber wäre das
<jokrebel_> Zugegeben - der Rechner ist sehr alt. Aber wenn ich das 8.04LTS starte bleibt er erst mal ewig bei "starting up..." NUM reagiert ganz normal. Die HD-LED zeigt keinerlei Aktivitäten. Nach ca. 10 Minuten, wenn man fast schon nicht mehr damit rechnet, fährt er doch noch korrekt hoch. Alle erdenklichen Tastenkombination bringen auch keine weiteren Hinweise _was_ da so endlos hängt. Jemand ne Idee?
<black> ppq, hmm... sieht sch.... aus
<ppq> black: in der tat
<sdx23> jokrebel_: das "quiet" weg und dafür "nosplash" in den Kernelparametern mal versucht?
<jokrebel_> noch nicht - aber werd ich gleich (naja wenn die nächste Bootsequenz vorbei ist -gääähn) mal testen - THX
<black> ppq, ein ersatztreiber wird's wohl kaum geben oder ?
<ppq> black: nein
<ppq> black: zumindest keinen, der AP kann
<ppq> kauf dir was vernünftiges - und guck *vorher*, ob das damit gehtr
<black> ppq, an dann geht das ding wieder retour
<black> danke dir noch ppq, werd ich machen :))
<sdx23> öhm, laut der Kernel-commitmsg kann er doch AP?
<jokrebel_> sdx23: Steh grad auf der Leitung. Wenn ich in GRUB das quiet in nosplash abgeändert hab wie schaffe ich es dann dass das so gebootet wird? Bei mir kommt da dann immer ein kompletter Neustart (welcher ja meine Änderung wieder zunichte macht)
<ppq> sdx23: ui, kann er? dann hab ich falsch gelesen
<sdx23> jokrebel_: e zum ändern, enter zum übernehmen, b zum booten
<jokrebel_> ja genau - dann kommt ein totaler Reboot (mit BIOS und so)
<sdx23> ppq: nach dem hier, ja http://tinyurl.com/3p4wxl8
<shetlandpony> sdx23's tiny url: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=2865d42c78a9121caad52cb02d1fbb7f5cdbc4ef
<sdx23> bei b? hmm, sollte nicht
<jokrebel_> sdx23: Und auch egal welche der vier Zeilen ich auswähle vor drücken von b
<ppq> sdx23: ah, ok. mal gucken ob er nochmal wiederkommt :D
<sdx23> ppq: Ich könnt's sogar testen, hab' so ein Teil noch hier liegen irgendwo.
<jokrebel_> sdx23: Wie gesagt wir sprechen von einem sehr betagten Rechner mit 8.04 drauf
<ppq> sdx23: wenn's da steht, wird es schon stimmen
<jokrebel_> sdx23: naja - jetzt hab ich es mal in der menu.lst geändert (ich hoff ich hab das noch richtig im Hinterkopf)
<Raphael> go #ubuntu-de
<Raphael> Hallo, kann mir jemand bei einem Problem von Samba Freigaben und windows 7 helfen! Zur Information ich benutze Ubuntu 11.04 Server edition
<k1l> ,wf? Raphael 
<shetlandpony> Raphael: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<jokrebel_> Von "starting up..." bis zur nächsten Anzeige/Zeile auf dem Monitor vergehen ganze 8 Minuten (ohne das die HD-LED auch nur ein einziges mal zuckt!) Dann laufen alle Bootmeldungen durch und er fährt in einer weiteren guten Minute komplett hoch
<Raphael> Hab ich mich unverständlich aus gedrückt dann sorry! Also Ich kriege die Rechte bei dem Samba server nicht richtig eingerichtet. Keine Fehlermeldung nur die Tatsache, dass ich keine ordner oder dateien in den freigegebenen ordnern hinzufügen änder oder löschen kann
<jokrebel_> Kann das ne BIOS -Einstellung sein die den sooo lange anscheinend untätig warten lässt? Wenn ich (ganz kurz - nicht 3 Sekunden) den Powerknopf drück geht er sofort aus.
<alxxor> bei mir zieht sich die leiste links nitmehr ein
<alxxor> was kann ich tun ?
<alxxor> die leiste mit den startern in 11.04
<bibear> In den systemeinstellungen kann man einstellen wann und wie die verschwindet, ich kann dir grad nichts genaueres sagen, bin grad nicht an ubuntu 
<vectory> ppq: grub und easybcd läuft nu, danke für den tip
<jokrebel> gn8
<thextor> Hi, ich möchte gerne die Refreshrate von einem meiner Monitore forcen. Benutze 11.04, eine Nvidia GT210 und den properietären Treiber. Monitor1 ist über VGA angeschlossen und die hz Zahl sowie Auflösung  passt. Monitor2 ist über HDMI angeschlossen und läuft auf 60hz, möchte diesen Monitor aber gerne mit 50hz laufen lassen. Gibt es dafür eine Möglichkeit?
<vinzenz> Hi. Wie kriege ich links ins Dock von Unity ein neues Verzeichnis rein? Ich möchte, dass dort ein bestimmter, bereits existierender Ordner angezeigt wird.
<vectory> thextor: mit "passt" meinst du, der monitor unterstützt 50hz?
<k1l> vinzenz: öffne den ordner und dann auf das symbol in der leiste klicken und "im starter behalten" oder permanent machen oder so anklicken.
<k1l> vinzenz: versuchs mal, ist grade aus dem kopf.
<thextor> Mit 'passt' meine ich, dass ich mit der Auflösung und Hz-Zahl von Monitor1 zufrieden bin. Da besteht kein Handlungsbedarf. Monitor2 ist mein Problem.
<k1l> thextor: hast du mal mit nvidia-settings geuckt ob du es einstellen kannst?
<vinzenz> k1l, egal, was für ein Verz. ich öffne. Ich wird immer unter dem Symbol "Persönlicher Ordner", das bereits im Starter liegt, abgelegt.
<k1l> hmm
<vinzenz> Es erscheint also nicht im Starter, wenn ich ein Verz. öffne.
<thextor> Habe in den Nvidia Settings 50hz eingestellt. "nvidia-settings --query RefreshRate" gibt aber 60hz zurück und der Monitor zeigt im Menue auch 60hz an.
<thextor> X-Server habe ich schon mehrfach neu gestartet.
<thextor> Habe die 2 Monitore übrigens im "TwinView"- Modus laufen.
<vinzenz> k1l, Unity ist teilweise echt schlecht. Auch wenn ich den Persönlichen Ordner erstmal aus dem Starter nehme, den Ordner öffne, den ich im Starter haben will, und dann auf "Im Starter behalten" klicke - Unity begreift jedes Verz. als den Persönlichen Ordner. Und verlinkt dann entsprechend diesen statt das spezifische Verz.
<vinzenz> Ich freue mich auf Gnome 3. Soll ja auch sehr grobe Änderungen haben, aber ich glaube, es wird besser als Unity.
<k1l> vinzenz: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/unity-ordner-zum-launcher-hinzufuegen/#post-3095582
<shetlandpony> k1l's url: http://tinyurl.com/3htz2ny |        Unity Ordner zum Launcher hinzufügen › Unity (Ubuntu) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<vinzenz> k1l, danke, aber, oh Mann, das sollte einfacher sein, finde ich.
<k1l> jo. mit oneiric soll da auch einiges an der configurierbarkeit gemacht werden
<vinzenz> Bin gespannt. Aber ich verlasse mich lieber auf die Gnome-Entwickler, als auf die Spielereien von Canoncial.
<k1l> ab oneiric wird gnome3 als paket vorliegen und dann kann jeder user selbst entscheiden. jeder hat da andere präferenzen.
<vinzenz> k1l, jo, das finde ich auch gut so.
<vinzenz> Bin weg. Ciao.
<benste> please help me - my Alps GlidePoint internatl Touchpad is detected as such, but trying to move something results in the cursor moving right only - which it doesn't on windows
<benste> ah sorry - deutsch :)
<benste> also nochmal - mein AlpsGlidePoint Touchpad in meinem neuen PC funktioniert nicht
<benste> in Xorg.0.log stehen keine EE aber vorher ne PS2 Maus, und das die Fingerbreite unbekannt wäre und auf default gesetzt wird
<benste> könnte irgendwer evtl. bestätigen, das meine posts sichtbar sind ??
<bibear> benste: sind sie ;
<bibear> )
<benste> bibear: ok danke - dann liegts nicht schon wieder an empathy :)
<benste> also wenn jemand was weis - bit für jede hilfe dankbar
<benste> touchpad ist schon so ne essentzielle sache die man bei lapotps gebrauchen könnte
<strubbl> was ist mit dem paket mailx passiert? gibt das nicht mehr in natty?
<k1l> packages.ubuntu.com gibt aufschluss
<strubbl> ja, da werden drei pakete angeboten. welches nehm ich denn vor schreck?
<strubbl> ich würd gern wieder das kommando "mail" nutzen
<strubbl> das bringt wohl keines der drei pakete mit :/
<ppq> mit GNU sachen macht man eigentlich nie was verkehrt
<ppq> also nimm ruhig 'mailutils'
<strubbl> okay, danke
<reclaimer> hello
<reclaimer> oder guten morgen
<bibear> moin reclaimer 
<reclaimer> und es geht doch .... netbook mit linux
<deem> sicher. wer hat da was anderes behauptet?
<reclaimer> hmm einige leute... dachte mir nur dass linux geil auf dem Netbook wär...
<bibear> reclaimer: klar, ich hab auf meim netbook ubuntu (für netbooks ist unity echt shön :) ) und es gibt sogar android für netbook, das ist auch linux
<reclaimer> habs ja schließlich auch bei nem PPC geschafft..
<reclaimer> habe android auf dem handy... auf dem netbook ohne touchscreen finde ich es ein wenig..... unvorteilhaft
<reclaimer> sorry unity? bin eigentlich nicht so der Linux noob...
<reclaimer> nur bei einem rechner habe ich mit linux meine schwierigkeiten
<reclaimer> nen hp thinclientcompaq t5000
<deem> reclaimer: hast du ein problem oder möchtest du dich nur unterhalten?
<k1l> ,unity? reclaimer 
<shetlandpony> reclaimer: Siehe http://picomol.de/2011/03/01/aktuelles-video-unity-mit-neuem-programm-starter/
<reclaimer> hmmm bisschen von beidem
<k1l> und für dein problem am besten konrete fragen mit infos. 
<deem> reclaimer: für letzteres darfst du gerne nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic kommen. für ersteres darfst du gerne einfach fragen =)
<reclaimer> ok dann schieß ich mal los: 
<k1l> ,wf? reclaimer 
<shetlandpony> reclaimer: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<reclaimer> sorry wollt niemanden ärgern
<deem> meine munin updatet nicht den graphen bei "Exim mail throughput" er bleibt einfach auf "nan" und aktualisiert sich nicht. laut den logs funktioniert aber alles normal. bei google find ich nur szenarien, dass das updaten mal funktioniert hat und plötzlich nicht mehr geht, bei mir hat es aber von anfang nicht geupdatet
<bibear> reclaimer: ist ok, jetzt weist dus ja ;) labern -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic, hilfe -> hier
<reclaimer> Ich kann auf meinem Thinclienten von HP (compaqt5000) ubuntu installieren (oder andere Linux varianten).. bei der installation vom Usb live stick hängt sich der ganze rechner auf.... habe ab ubuntu 7 alle versionen ausprobiert, sowie SMS .., DSlinux (ging nur als live variante)...fehlermeldungen bekomm ich leider keine.....das ding hat soweit ich weiß nen ram von 128mb und 800mhz prozessor.....was kann ich noch tun auße
<reclaimer> r zu verzweifeln
<deem> reclaimer: mit welcher installatin von ubuntun hast du es denn versucht? (netinstall, alternate, live?)
<k1l> uff. also denke selbst lubuntu wird da eng. versuch mal die alternate cd
<reclaimer> habe es als live variante gemacht...
<reclaimer> per usb.
<k1l> reclaimer: ubuntu mit gnome oder kde oder xfce kannst du da knicken.
<reclaimer> da die cd zwar da rein passt, aber wird bisschen schwer, da kein cd laufwerk in dem ding ist
<bibear> reclaimer: ich würde puppy versuchen, das ist extra für so ältere systeme
<reclaimer> also bei core linux ging es
<reclaimer> puppy ging ne zeit gut.... nur als live variante ..
<bibear> hm...
<k1l> reclaimer: ändert aber nichts daran, dass das ding grotten langsam ist.
<reclaimer> sms ist konsolengesteuert.. das würde mir auch reichen.
<reclaimer> brauch ich nen quadcore, wenn ich einfache befehle ausführen will bzw samba share usw?
<reclaimer> :(
<k1l> reclaimer: ähm?
<bibear> reclaimer: ich glaube bei samba würde deiner schon zusammenbrechen
<reclaimer> will da eigentlich nur konsole haben...., aus der ich eine anwendung starten kann....
<reclaimer> wieviel braucht denn das samba ?
<k1l> reclaimer: wieviel speicher hat das ding?
<k1l> und ich meine nicht ram
<reclaimer> meinst du wegen der prozessorleistung?
<k1l> nein. weil das ding nen thinclient ist und das teilweise nur 32MB festplattenspeicher hat.
<reclaimer> ähmm net viel.... also des sms hatte raufgepasst
<bibear> ich hab hier was gefunden: http://www.lug-kr.de/wiki/MinimalesDebian
<bibear> weis aber nicht ob es funktionieren würde
<k1l> aber solang er nichtmal weiss was er da hat, wie man da was installieren könnte und was er damit genau will lohnt die mühe ja nicht
<reclaimer> meinte hätte ich schon einmal gesagt was ich damit will....
<k1l> nur smb?
<reclaimer> und kann dir gerne nochmal sagen was das für ein ding ist
<reclaimer> ja und möchte dann lediglich noch das terminal nutzen können...
<k1l> und du willst also auf deine max 200mb speicherplatz genau was draufpacken?
<k1l> btw hast du immernoch nicht gesagt, wieviel speicherplatz das ding hat
<reclaimer> wenns ganz toll läuft von
<reclaimer> mom
<reclaimer> 64 MB Flash/128-MB DDR SDRAM1 
<reclaimer> VIA Eden 800 MHz 
<reclaimer> 16 MB UMA graphics memory
<bibear> ich muss jetzt leider weg, gute nacht zusamn
<reclaimer> bei dem gerät da neben steht noch nen schlechteres auf dem datenblatt und da steht als bs <Linux 2.4 
<reclaimer>  das wär nen anfang... weiß nur nicht woher ich das bekommen kann
<k1l> das ding hat 64mb "festplatten speicher" und bei dem wenigem ram bietet sich nen livesystem auch nicht an. ne grafische oberfläche würde ich da erst recht nicht drauf packen. guck dir mal minimal isntallation an. am besten direkt die server version
<reclaimer> genau sowas suche ich... würde es auch vom usb laufen lassen... muss nur die daten abspeichern, wenn der pc ausgeht
<reclaimer> da ich noch nen etwas besseren esel hab könnt den usb darüber einrichten
<k1l> du kannst ja mal ne minimalinstallation auf einen  usb-stick installieren oder debootstrapen und das testen
<reclaimer> guti werd ich mal machen.... darf ich mir,wenn das klappt hoffnung auf samba machen?
<k1l> dein größtes problem wird erstmal sein da ein linux stabil drauf laufen zu lassen. das mit den samba shares ist dann der 2. schritt.
<reclaimer> ich mein mal so..wenn die ps2 linux kann.. sollte das doch möglich sein
<reclaimer> ich mein auch hp hat auf nem schlechteren thinclienten nen linux system gepackt und das geht auch
<k1l> ja, aber das waren leute die sich damit auskannten. 
<k1l> $linux auf die kiste zu kriegen ist gar kein problem. aber für dich wirds sicher nen gutes stück arbeit. dabei wirst du viel lernen (müssen)
<reclaimer> meine nu bin ich kein neuling (bei weitem kein profi) 
<reclaimer> genau dass macht den reiz dabei aus... das dazu lernen
<k1l> dann mal los. hast ja jetzt erstmal was zum einarbeiten
<reclaimer> mein erstes funktionierendes Betriebssystem hieß debian und wurde schief angeguckt weil ich windows damals schon nicht mochte
<k1l> es gibt auch deutlich schlankere oder extra angepasste distributionen. aber da du ja in einem ubuntu channel fragst sage ich: nutze die server installation.
<reclaimer> damit magst du recht haben.. das hatte ich leider bisher  noch nicht probiert...
<reclaimer> bin  von ubuntu überzeugt... deswegen frage ich auch im ubuntu channel..
<reclaimer> letzte dumme frage für heut.. gibt es nen irc server oder channel auf diesem, in dem ich mal nach anwendungs - bzw konfigurations problemen bei JACK / Kdenlive mal nachfragen kann?
<k1l> wenn es unter ubuntu ist frag hier. aber um die uhrzeit ist nicht viel los und sound ist nicht meine baustelle
<reclaimer> ubuntu ..immer..
<reclaimer> des geht nur um programmeinstellungen.... (natürlich ubuntu)
<bekks> moin
<reclaimer> habe nen usb interface (soundkarte)  und diese als standart gerät in ubuntu für die wiedergabe und aufnahme eingestellt... nun scheint es aber so, als ob ubuntu entweder gar nicht oder auf die andere soundkarte zugreift, da beim versuch etwas aufzunehmen kein signal bei einem x beliebigen programm ankommt, schon aber bei der soundeinstellung im ubuntu (durch pegelausschleg)
<reclaimer> -schleg +schlag
<reclaimer> moinsen
<bekks> zeig uns doch erstmal ein "lsb_release -a" in einem nopaste
<reclaimer> moment der pc rödelt grad
<reclaimer> wenn du mir sagst was mit nopaste gemeint ist 
<reclaimer> <<---- erst 2 mal irc benutzt
<bekks> ,nopaste? reclaimer 
<shetlandpony> reclaimer: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<reclaimer> oki
#ubuntu-de 2011-08-20
<reclaimer_> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/461069/
<reclaimer_> anderer rechner.. der um den es geht
<keenbock> moinsen
<bekks> reclaimer_: Wir möchten das "lsb_release -a" von dem Rechner, um den es geht sehen.
<reclaimer_> morgen
<keenbock> jemand ne ahung wie ich dieses verdammte libre office (was ich niemals brauch) vom updateprozess ausschließen kann?
<reclaimer_> habe ich doch
<reclaimer_> reclaimer@Sanni:~$ lsb_release -a
<reclaimer_> No LSB modules are available.
<reclaimer_> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<reclaimer_> Description:	Ubuntu 10.10
<reclaimer_> Release:	10.10
<reclaimer_> Codename:	maverick
<bekks> ,nopaste? reclaimer_ 
<shetlandpony> reclaimer_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<reclaimer_> aso nich der link sorry
<keenbock> ...oder erklärt mir jemand wie man generell pakete vom updateprozess ausschließt?
<reclaimer_> wenns dir hilft kannst im packetmanager ne bestimme Programmversion erzwingen,die ausgeführt werden soll.. soweit wie ich es weiß
<keenbock> soweit ich weiß müsste das unter paket-->paket sperren sein 
<keenbock> programmversion erzwingen ist doch imho dafür dass man ne ältere version installieren kann 
<keenbock> ersteres mag nicht funktionieren 
<reclaimer_> warum willst du es denn ausschließen?
<keenbock> ich benutz das libre office NIE und ich hab nur DSL-kastrat... ich möcht bandbreite sparen beim updaten
<keenbock> und das will noch 60mb runtergeladen haben 
<reclaimer_> dann versuchs mit version sperren
<keenbock> hab ich ja... 
<reclaimer_> aso..wie wärs mim freien wlan netz suchen gehen und darüber updaten?
<keenbock> 1. wozu, 2. müsst ich dafür durch die gegend reisen, 3. desktop
<luchs> wozu hast du es denn überhaupt installiert? sagt blos ubuntu hat da eine dep drauf?
<keenbock> hmm.. das war nen denkanstoß... ich könnte es ja auch einfach runterschmeißen ._.
<keenbock> in 11.04 gehörts zur standardinstallation
<reclaimer_> lustig mim desktop pc nach mcdoof... "ihr habt doch eine Stunde wlan kostenlos..?.. wo kann ich meinen rechner anschließen?"
<reclaimer_> alternativ habe ich es früher mim usb stick und nem internet vom kumpel gemacht
<keenbock> aber warum irgendwas updaten was man niemals benutzt
<reclaimer_> hmm warum die HD zu möllen mit daten die man net braucht?
<reclaimer_> dann stampf es doch in deinen papierkorb
<keenbock> das tu ich soeben 
<keenbock> auf die einfachsten sachen kommt man meist nicht.. 
<reclaimer_> muhaha
<Lasall> hi, nimmt kde auch die .desktop dateien als starter?
<keenbock> http://nopaste.info/b183ce7dee.html
<keenbock> ...
<reclaimer_> musste wahrscheinlich ersteinmal die paketquellen eintragen?
<keenbock> ich bin warscheinlich grad nen bischen überfordert... ich wüsst nicht welche ich eintragen sollte
<reclaimer_> aha welches programm willst du dir draufschmeißen?
<reclaimer_> oder um welches handelt es sich?
<keenbock> ich  wollt nur updaten
<keenbock> über die aktualisierungsverwaltung
<reclaimer_> aso dann versuchs mal über den packetmanager
<reclaimer_> hat bei mir hin und wieder mal geholfen
<keenbock> dafür müsst ich aber auch wissen was geupdatet werden will 
<keenbock> wobei.. .es steht ja da... 
<reclaimer_> genau XD
<nacynes_> ab und zu stellt man sich dümmer an als man ist 
<reclaimer_> <--- ja leider
<nacynes__> ohmann
<reclaimer_> hi drache
<Zerou> moin
<jokrebel> hi
<Jegub2008> Servus
<patr|ck> hallo. kann man diese surfsticks auch problemlos unter ubuntu verwenden?
<sash_> patr|ck: Kommt auf den Surfstick an. DIe meisten ja.
<jokrebel_> patr|ck: Fürchte die Frage ist zu allgemein. Schau mal hier ->
<jokrebel_> ,hcl? patr|ck
<shetlandpony> patr|ck: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<leszek> morgen
<k1l> moin
<LupusE> hi
<joschim77> Hallo . Ich habe mal eine Frade 
<brnpnk> hallo zusammen, gibt es bei gnome 2 die möglichkeit beim drücken der windows-taste das startmenu anzeigen zu lassen und die panels/leisten in den vordergrund?
<joschim77> Ich will wissen wenn ich einen zweiten Benutzer bei Ubuntu anlege, kann er mit sudo auch alles machen wie der der erste Benutzer
<leszek> brnpnk: ja das ist meines wissens möglich. Die Standardtastenkombination sollte ALT+F1 dafür sein. Teste es mal damit, falls es klappt ist es keine schwierigkeit die tastenkombination zu ändern
<leszek> joschim77: Nein das wird beim anlegen eines zweiten Benutzers nicht standardmäßig aktiviert
<joschim77> danke
<brnpnk> leszek: Ja, das funktioniert zum Teil, es wird aber nur das Menu angezeigt. Problem ist das ich ein Spiel im maximierten Fenstermodus spiele und ich die leisten nur sehe wenn ich mit alt+tab auf das Terminal wechsel mit dem ich es gestartet habe
<fornext> Bräuchte mal Hilfe bei convmv. Was ich im Internet dazu finde, tuts nicht. Also ich habe in einigen Dateinamen statt der Umlaute die %Nummern drin. Die Information ist also noch vorhanden. Jetzt hätte ich gerne die Umlaute wieder drin stehen.
<leszek> brnpnk: Leider benutzt hier glaube ich jedes Spiel eine andere Methode für den Vollbildmodus. Weshalb ich Vorschlagen würde. Falls du vom Spiel auf den Desktop zugreifen möchtest, das Spiel einfach auf einem anderen X-Server zu starten
<brnpnk> Klingt gut, habe auch schon was dazu gefunden, werde ich direkt mal testen. Danke
<fornext> ich glaube das Problem ist, dass ich nicht weiß von welchem zu welchem Coding konvertiert werden soll.
<leszek> fornext: so wie ich das verstehe sind es also so viele dateien, dass ein normales manuelles mv hier nicht gehen würde ja ?
<fornext> leszek, ja es sind viele, was meinst du aber mit normalem mv? Verschieben?
<leszek> ne umbenennen
<fornext> ahso, nein. wären zuviele
<leszek> fornext: ich schau mir gerade die manpage an
<leszek> fornext: am besten du testest das mal mit einem einzigen file und konvertierst mal von ISO-8859-1 zu utf-8
<leszek> fornext: da geht wirklich nur ausprobieren denke ich. Du kannst dir mit dem parameter --list eine liste von encoding anzeigen lassen
<fornext> hmm, aber eigenlich sollte doch das funktionieren: --unescape convert%20ugly%20escape%20sequences
<fornext> oder?
<deem> hi. ich kann unetbooting nicht starten. ich gebe in ein terminal "unetbootin" ein, es erscheint der gksu prompt, ich gebe mein passowrt ein, der prompt verschwindet und das wars dann
<fornext> Wenn ich einen einzelnen File aufrufe damit, dann steht dort jetzt kein %20 etc. mehr, sondern ein ?
<fornext> und der Dateimanager sagt ungültige codierung.
<fornext> aber jetzt kann ich den Befehl von dir Benutzen, leszek 
<fornext> Müsste halt jetzt noch für alle Dateien auf einen Schlag gehen.
<deem> das einzige was der befehl "unetbootin" macht ist den gksu prompt aufzurufen. das wars
<leszek> fornext: das geht, wenn alle dateien in einem verzeichnis liegen mit dem -r parameter
<fornext> leszek, ne leider nicht-
<leszek> fornext: du kannst dir die manpage auch mal anschauen man convmv dort steht alles drinne
<leszek> fornext: oh , hmm...
<leszek> deem: was passiert wenn du gksu unetbootin aufrufst ?
<fornext> leszek, kann man nicht wget dazu bringen das richtig zu speichern?
<deem> leszek: der gksu prompt startet und dann nichts mher
<leszek> deem: dann schau mal mit dem systemmonitor ob das programm nicht im hintergrund läuft und abgestürzt ist
<deem> leszek: nein. läuft kein unetbootin
<leszek> fornext: schau mal in der manpage von wget unter dem stichwort  "--restrict-file-names=modes"
<leszek> deem: alle abhängigkeiten von unetbootin wurden installiert ? Also hast du das über den paketmanager ordentlich installiert ?
<deem> leszek: ich weiß wie man ubuntu bedient und bin kein anfänger, wenn das deine frage beantwortet
<leszek> deem: ich kann dir dann nicht helfen. unetbootin ist nur ne binary, die sollte eigentlich laufen
<leszek> bbl
<deem> sollte. hat es bislang auch immer, aber auf der kiste hier irgendwie nicht
<bekks> deem: benutz kurzzeitig den root account um zu sehen, was genau passiert.
<deem> bekks: damit startet er direkt anstandslos
<deem> ich kann generell keine programme via gksu starten. gparted startet auch nicht
<deem> ich muss jedesmal mit "sudo su -" zum root acc wechseln, damit ich die programme starten kann
<reclaimer> moinsen
<reclaimer> ist jemand da der sich mit der einrichtung von audiojack in ubuntu auskennt?
<jokrebel_> ,meta? reclaimer
<shetlandpony> reclaimer: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<reclaimer> shetlandpony: kann natürlich auch mit der tür ins haus fallen..euch zutexten und ihr versteht letztenendens wahrscheinlich nichtmal was ich versuche zu beheben
<Fuchs> ,bot? reclaimer 
<shetlandpony> reclaimer: ich bin ein bot ;p
<Fuchs> reclaimer: stell am besten einfach deine frage :)
<Fuchs> wir sehen dann, ob wir es beantworten koennen
<reclaimer> okay
<reclaimer> versuche schon seit 2 tagen audio jack einzurichten ... der größte erfolg war eine rückkopplung, als ich mal aus frust "SYSTEM capture" mit "system playback" verbunden habe
<reclaimer> und meine ohren sind mir aus dem kopf geplatzt
<reclaimer> so nun ist es ja toll rückkopplungen zu produzieren, aber würde auch damit gern andere programme steuern und genau da ist der haken
<reclaimer> das geht nicht
<reclaimer> juhuu kann schomal mit delay ins micro quatschen ...auch wenn jack aus ist
<jokrebel_> reclaimer: Nun hast Du mehrere Zeilen gejammert, aber keinerlei Infos geliefert über die man ansatzweise Hilfestellung leisten könnte. Würdest Du bitte etwas mehr über Dein System erzählen und Fehlermeldungen pasten, bitte?
<reclaimer> ok
<baba_melone> Hallo. Wie kann ich dauerhaft eine X-Konfiguration unter Ubuntu 11.04 erreichen. Ich habe eine nvidia-Grafikkarte und möchte, dass sie standardmäßig den externen Monitor und nicht den Notebook-Bildschirm ansteuert.
<baba_melone> die xorg.conf existiert ja nicht mehr in der form
<reclaimer> habe ne interne soundkarte..will aber mein interface (usb) nutzen, da dort der in und output stattfinden soll, da boxen...gitarren....micros usw.
<reclaimer> habe den alsa und nun den freebob treiber benutzt
<reclaimer> nachdem ich endlich herausgefunden habe welche meine hardware ist.... steuert jack diese auch an... nur leider permanent,auch wenn ich den jack server ausmache
<reclaimer> denke ich hau jack mal vollständig von der festplatte und ziehe es neu... falls ich was fehlkonfiguriert habe
<reclaimer> und kann mit jack memontan kein programm ansteuern (nichtmal ardour)
<reclaimer> kann auch gern alle technischen daten meines pcs, audio interfaces, meines mischpultes und meiner boxen schreiben, wenn das nützt
<reclaimer> und jetzt kann ich  jack nochnichmal deaktivieren
<LupusE> reclaimer: wie waere es, wnen du zunaechst einmal die jack dokumentation liesst, dann irgendeine aktuellere 'first stips' anleitung ueber google nutzt, und am ende schreibst an elcher stelle du von a nach b nicht weiter kommst?
<LupusE> stips -> steps
<baba_melone> hat jemand ne Lösung für mein X-Problem?
<LupusE> reclaimer: erware nicht, dass jemand dir hier diene configuration abnimmt, wenn du alle parameter in den raum wirfst. bedenke, dass nicht jeder jack nutzt.
<reclaimer> deswegen ja die metafrage
<reclaimer> huhuhaha
<LupusE> baba_melone: leg eine entsprechende xorg.conf an.
<baba_melone> wird die nicht bei jedem Start von X sowieso automatisch generiert
<baba_melone> Sodass die xorg.conf sowieso nur eine Sitzung lang hält?
<LupusE> baba_melone: willst du diskutieren oder dien problem loesen?
<jokrebel> reclaimer: Bekommen wir bitte mal ein "lsb_release -a" in einem Nopaste? Danke.
<reclaimer> ich will hier auch nicht das man mich hier an die hand nimmt, nur dass man mir zumbeispiel erstmal sagen könnte ..."oh der jack server ist aus? und er hat die funktion dennichnicht eingestellt? dann probier mal das....." und ich bezweifle das das dort in fist steps steht
<baba_melone> Nein, aber ich weiß, dass Ubuntu die xorg.conf nicht einliest sondern die X Konfiguration bei jedem Start automatisch konfiguriert.
<baba_melone> D.h. die Einstellungen hierfür müssen woanders gespeichert werden als in der xorg.conf
<LupusE> baba_melone: dann solltest du ein originales ubuntu nutzen, da ist die funktion nicht kaputt.
<jokrebel> reclaimer: ECHO - Bekommen wir bitte als erstes mal ein "lsb_release -a" in einem Nopaste? Danke.
<reclaimer> soweit war ich gestern um 05:00 auch schon..abber nur für dich gern
<baba_melone> LupusE: Vielen Dank für deine Kompetenz! Es muss einen ubuntu-Way geben, X Einstellungen zu speichern, und der geht mit Sicherheit nicht über die xorg.conf aus eben mehrfach erklärten Gründen.
<reclaimer> # No LSB modules are available.
<reclaimer> # Distributor ID:    Ubuntu
<reclaimer> # Description:    Ubuntu 10.10
<reclaimer> # Release:    10.10
<reclaimer> # Codename:    maverick 
<reclaimer> so ws bringt das jetzt
<apollo13> auf jeden fall die info, dass du für sowas nen pastebin verwenden sollst
<reclaimer> jokrebel: hätt ich dir auch so sagen können
<reclaimer> apollo 13 habe es hier drüber gemacht: http://nopaste.info/37464be3fd.html
<baba_melone> LupusE: Ich verstehe dich auch nicht ganz. Hängst in diesem Chat rum und nervst die, denen du helfen willst - oder auch nicht. Was machst du dann hier? Hast du keine Pornos, auf die du onanieren kannst? Btw, für die, die es interessiert: gnome-display-settings tut es - hoffentlich.
<apollo13> ja aber dann kannsts dir hier im channel sparen^^
<LupusE> baba_melone: Xorg defaults, HAL/RandR, Xorg.conf ist die reihenfolge. wenn du manuell also parameter in der xorg.conf eintraegst ueberschreibt das die automatische erkennung. alles nachzulesen auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XServer
<reclaimer> apollo13: so wurd es mir erklärt.... dann mach ich es auch so
<LupusE> baba_melone: und nun gibts einen inkompetenten ignore von mir.
<apollo13> oh dear…
<reclaimer> apollo13: und das was ich gestern abend bzw.nacht rausbekommen habe = "frage mal nach wenns nicht so spät ist"  und heut bekomme ich ne GidF antwort
<bullgard4_> http://www.linuxdoc.org/HOWTO/Virtual-Services-HOWTO-6.html: "Syslogd is a daemon that opens a special file called a FIFO." [Natty] Das Paket »syslog« ist installiert. Warum läuft kein Prozess rsyslogd? 
<apollo13> in natte gibt es kein paket names syslog
<apollo13> natty* grrr…
<bullgard4_> http://www.linuxdoc.org/HOWTO/Virtual-Services-HOWTO-6.html: "Syslogd is a daemon that opens a special file called a FIFO." [Natty] Das Paket »rsyslog« ist installiert. Warum läuft kein Prozess rsyslogd? 
<apollo13> warum der nicht startet siehst im log
<apollo13> oder auf der konsole oder sonst wo
<bullgard4_>  /var/log/syslog: "Aug 20 13:27:29 rsyslogd-2039: Could not open output pipe '/dev/xconsole'  [try http://www.rsyslog.com/e/2039] --  Was für ein Gerät ist »xconsole«? /dev/xconsole existiert bei mir nicht.
<apollo13> dann schau i google nach
<reclaimer_> auf ein weiteres... jack läuft nun bei mir woohooo
<reclaimer_> allerdings beendet der server sich nicht wenn ich es auf der benutzeroberfläche QTjack (oder so ähnlich) es dem server sage ..es beendet sich lediglich der client
<reclaimer_> wenn ich das hinbekomm, ist die konfig der soundkarte recht einfach
<reclaimer_> kann mir wer sagen, wie ich es hinbekomm , nötigenfalls im Terminal ... den jackserver zu beenden?
<ch4r0s> kill -9 id
<ch4r0s> id mit top ermitteln
<ch4r0s> vorher kannst du auch killall jack???
<ch4r0s> nutzen
<ch4r0s> wie auch der dienst heißt
<sdx23> Wesentlich sinnvoller sollte man den Service beenden.
<sdx23> ,dienste?
<shetlandpony> sdx23, Dienste ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste - Weitere Infos im query ...
<sdx23> bzw. via Upstart, falls das das schon nutzt-
<sdx23> Und insbesondere fängt man nicht mit nem -9 bei kill an, das ist absoluter Unfug.
<ch4r0s> ich nutz deswegen auch killall
<ch4r0s> ^^
<ch4r0s> nur wenn das nicht will
<ch4r0s> nehm ich die -9
<reclaimer_> der server sollte jack d heißen ..steht aller dings nicht da, wenn ich sudo "service --status-all" eingeb
<reclaimer_> nach nem neustart des rechners lässt sich jack nicht mehr starten...
<reclaimer_> muss jetzt immer rechner neustaren , damit sich jack beendet?
<alxxor> moin
<bekks> reclaimer_: Nein.
<reclaimer_> bekks: scheinbar wohl doch
<bekks> Definitiv nicht, nein.
<bekks> Solche Prozesse kann man mit "kill" beenden.
<sdx23> oh, das Init-Skript ist wohl wieder rausgefolgen. Sry, für die Verwirrung. Ansonsten sei noch auf qjackctl hingewiesen.
<reclaimer_> bekks: gut das wissen wurde mir vorhin schon mitgeteilt, nur das problem ist, das scheinbar der prozeß nicht so heißt, wie ich erwartet hatte... 
<sdx23> reclaimer_: ps aux | grep jack
<reclaimer_> laut  "sudo service --status-all " läuft die anwendung net
<bekks> und laut "ps aux"? :)
<reclaimer_> da wird es aufgelistet /usr/bin/jackd
<sdx23> reclaimer_: Wie ich schrieb, das Init-Skript ist offenbar wieder rausgefolgen, dh. mein erster Hinweis auf Services war falsch, weil es keiner (mehr) ist.
<reclaimer_> läuft abber immernoch XD
<reclaimer_> so und wie mach ich den server nu platt (terminal leihe)
<reclaimer_> sdx23: so und wie mach ich den server nu platt (terminal leihe)
<sdx23> reclaimer_: du nimmst die id aus ps aux und rufst dann kill darauf auf. _ohne_ 9.
<reclaimer_> ah ok danke
<reclaimer_> sdx23: Dankeeeee.. usw
<reclaimer_> irgenwie scheint die bedienoberfläche generell nicht zu funzen
<_lumm> gibts unter ubuntu ein tool um exif daten aus bildern zulöschen ?
<_lumm> bui wäre schön ;)
<_lumm> *gui
<ppq> gimp vermutlich
<ppq> frag mich aber nicht, wie :)
<_lumm> http://dietmarjanowski.bplaced.net/wordpress/?p=6030
<_lumm> habs :>
<bekks> _lumm: aptitude search exif
<bekks> _lumm: und aptitude search exiv
<gh0st_less> Bei mir kommt statt dem Normalen WLAN-Symbol bei Verbindung nur noch das symbol mit dem computer und dem roten kreuz rechts unten. damit könnte man leben, aber ich kann ja auch die wlan-stärke nicht mehr ablesen. jemand idee? (ubuntu 10.04)
<bekks> Was hast Du verändert an deinem System, bevor das so war?
<gh0st_less> anderes wlan netz eingewählt sonst nix
<reclaimer_> sdx23: die probleme reichen mir... versuche es mal mit ubuntu studio
<bekks> reclaimer_: Das wird deine Probleme nicht lösen.
<reclaimer_> bekks: doch erstemal wieder nen sauberes system, und ich hoffe dass jack dann besser funzt
<bekks> Warum sollte das so sein?
<reclaimer_> da ich davon ausgehe, dass das problem memontan am system le
<reclaimer_> liegt
<reclaimer_> wenn der jack server nicht richtig startet werden alle programme erkannt (keine audioausgabe)
<reclaimer_> wenn der server richtig startet wird nur das system als audioquelle erkannt (audioausgabe ok)
<rivig> hi.. ich habe gerade meine interne hdd gegen eine ssd getauscht.. bei der gelegenheit hab ich ubuntu neu installiert.. wie kann ich jetzt auf das encryptete (11.04) home dir auf der alten platte zugreifen? (hängt an usb adapter)
<ppq> ,ecryptfs? rivig
<shetlandpony> Sorry ppq, ich weiss nichts ueber ecryptfs, ich assoziiere aber encfs damit
<ppq> hmpf, moment
<Kebap23> Hi Leute, mein gnome zeigt  mir plötzlich im laufenden betrieb keine fenster-kontrollen mehr an (maximieren, usw), auch fenster verschieben usw geht nicht mehr. Was ist zu tun? Hab schon per ALT+STRG+F2 "metacity --restart" versuht, aber von dort aus geht das nicht
<ppq> rivig: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs
<ppq> rivig: übrigens: wenn du ext4 auf der ssd hast, solltest du in der /etc/fstab die mountoption "discard" hinzufügen, für trimming
<ppq> das passiert leider noch nicht automagisch
<ppq> Kebap23: versuch das mal mit alt+f2
<rivig> ah gut zu wissen..
<ppq> rivig: übrigens ist es vermutlich leichter, das alte ubuntu von der usb-festplatte zu booten (z.b. im recovery modus, damit du dich nicht einloggen musst) und von dort aus die daten auf die ssd zu kopieren
<ppq> wobei du natürlich gucken musst, dass dabei die berechtigungen nicht flöten gehen, rsync bietet da einiges an optionen
<ppq> von außerhalb auf ecryptfs-verschlüsselte sachen zuzugreifen, ist jedenfalls ein krampf
<ppq> geht aber, wie im wiki beschrieben ist
<Kebap23> ppq: alt+f2 sollte ein neues fenster öffnen? zeigt keine reaktion
<kirschten> hallo, ich habe gelesen, dass es bei virtual box in den neuen versionen die festplatten .vdi nachträglich zu vergrößern, finde aber nirgends wie das geht, weiss hier jemand, wo das stehen könnten?
<Kebap23> ich will auch nicht neu starten, weil noch ne Partitionierung läuft, aber das Fenster ist verdeckt. Letzter Stand war noch 2h, aber ich weiß auch nicht, ob gparted danach fertig ist ode noch weitere Schritte nötig sind
<kirschten> sorry: hallo, ich habe gelesen, dass es bei virtual box in den neuen versionen möglich ist die festplatten .vdi nachträglich zu vergrößern, finde aber nirgends wie das geht, weiss hier jemand, wo das stehen könnten?
<Kebap23> kirschten: das hab ich auch schon mal gesucht, genau wie ne einfache Möglichkeit, mir Sicherheitskopien der Platten zu ziehen, aber hab ich auch noch nicht rausgefunden
<kirschten> Sicherheitskopien sollen jetzt ganz einfach sein hab ich mal gelesen
<kirschten> weiss aber leider auch nicht mehr wo
<kirschten> :(
<Kebap23> :(
<kirschten> http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=2369  finde diese lösung aber nicht so toll
<bekks> kirschten: Das steht im Handbuch auf www.virtualbox.org
<bekks> Stichwort VBoxManage.
<kirschten> danke, ich probiers gerade mit dem Befehl: vboxmanage modifyhd Win7Image.vdi –resize 50000
<ppq> kirschten: das sieht so aus, als hättest du den befehl irgendwo rauskopiert. bedenke, dass der befehl vboxmanage mit "–" nicht klarkommt, das kommt vermutlich vom cms von der seite, wo du das wegkopiert hast. nutze stattdessen "-"
<kirschten> ok, danke!
<ppq> kann natürlich auch am autoren liegen, der zu doof war, irgendeine art von code block tags zu verwenden :D
<bekks> Der Befehl "vboxmanage" wird nicht funktionieren ;)
<ppq> shift ist doch aber sooo weit weg
<ppq> :p
<Kebap23> ppq: noch irgendwelche schlauen vorschläge für mein problem?
<ppq> Kebap23: bin grad nur halb bei der sache, aber allgemein wäre mal deine ~/.xsession-errors interessant
<bekks> Kebap23: Benutz einfach Clones in Virtualbox - genau dafür sind sie da.
<vectory> hi, in welcher gruppe muss ein nutzer mitglied sein, um internetzugang zu bekommen?
<vectory> oder besser, in welcher gruppe nicht, um nicht ins inetzu kommen
<vectory> dip?
<RichyW> ubuntu 10.10 das system komplett auf deutsch stellen? beim admin ist alles deutsch und alle anderen benutzer ist alles englisch!
<jokrebel> RichyW: Kucks Du hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/spracheinstellungen
<jokrebel> RichyW: Und Ausschau halten nach Optionen wie "Systemweit übernehmen" oder so
<RichyW> naja da hatte ich schon geschaut und die taste konnte ich nicht anklicken, aber anscheinend muss man das als admin aktivieren. thx
<jokrebel> RichyW: Das ist gut möglich. Mit Sudo aufrufen sollte helfen…
<RichyW> jokrebel, irgendwie will der nicht, als admin ist da alles deutsch und habe auch systemweit anwenden gemacht, aber die anderen benutzer bleiben englisch!?!
<dadrc> RichyW, beim Einloggen kann jeder Nutzer die Sprache seiner Wahl auswählen
<dadrc> Im Loginscreen
<RichyW> aha dann teste ich es gleich mal, hab es wohl übersehen
<srtu> wenn ich ein shell script schreibe welches beim booten ausgeführt werden soll, dann pack ich das doch einfach in /etc/init.d oder?
<Fuchs> um Himmels Willen
<Fuchs> rc.local 
<Fuchs> ,autostart? srtu 
<shetlandpony> srtu, autostart ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart
<RichyW> da hat es zwar nur ne auswahl zwischen deutsch und deutsch gegeben, aber jetzt passt es thx
<srtu> fuchs: ist kein desktop sys
<Fuchs> spielt warum genau eine Rolle, wenn ich von rc.local spreche? 
<srtu> weil du auch von autostart sprichst
<rumpe1> srtu, vieles startet automatisch :)
<srtu> komisch in /etc gibts kein rc.local
<Fuchs> srtu: das war ein Befehl an das Pony um Dir den Artikel zu geben
<srtu> ach doch
<srtu> sorry
<srtu> ok habs
<IchGuckLive> Guten Abend gibt es unter ubuntu sowas wie einen papierkorb ? wo finde ich den ?
<IchGuckLive> was passiert wenn ich auf einer datei einfach nentfernen drücke
<IchGuckLive> wo geht diese dann hin ß
<Fuchs> IchGuckLive: je nach Dateiverwaltung. Bei Ubuntu (Gnome) ist das Nautilus, und da gibt es einen Muelleimer, ja
<dadrc> IchGuckLive, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_M%C3%BClleimer
<Fuchs> siehe Artikel. Und zudem: 
<Fuchs> ,plenken? IchGuckLive 
<shetlandpony> IchGuckLive, Plenken ist http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plenken
<IchGuckLive> danke
<dadrc> Uh, der Plenken-Trigger ist gut *merk*
<ch4r0s> kann mir grad jmd auf die schnelle sagen, wo ich die einstellung bzgl der fenster buttons finde, um diese von links nach rechts zu verschieben (das X - und +)
<Fuchs> gconf-editor, ch4r0s 
<ch4r0s> thx
<ch4r0s> man sollte editor dahinter setzen -.-
<Fuchs> apps/metacity/general  << da
<Fuchs> alles links vom : ist links, alles rechts vom : ist rechts. Trenner ist ein Komma. 
<ch4r0s> danke, hab nur gconf nicht geöffnet bekommen
<ch4r0s> selten dämlich manchmal
<ch4r0s> ^^
<Fuchs> keine Ursache. 
<subz3r0> Nabend
<subz3r0> Wie kann ich nen OpenVPN Server updaten auf ne neuere Version?
<Fuchs> am besten ueber die Paketverwaltung. Sollte Dir die Version da nicht aktuell genug sein, dann auf eigenes Risiko ueber Fremdquellen oder selber Pakete bauen
<Fuchs> ,paketverwaltung? subz3r0 
<shetlandpony> subz3r0, Paketverwaltung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<Fuchs> ,fremdquellen? subz3r0 
<shetlandpony> subz3r0, Fremdquellen ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fremdquellen - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> ,software_kompilieren? subz3r0 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber software_kompilieren
<Fuchs> gna. Such im Wiki nach dem Stichwort, welches das Pony angeblich nicht kennt. Dann hast Du alle 3 Moeglichkeiten
<subz3r0> Fuchs, bin mir leider nicht sicher ob das Paket über Synaptic installiert wurde oder per hand kompiliert. kann man das irgendwie sehen?
<Fuchs> subz3r0: apt-cache search   /  apt-cache policy
<subz3r0> apt-cache search gibt: openvpn - virtual private network daemon
<subz3r0> apt-cache police | grep openvpn gibt nichts aus
<subz3r0> policy...
<Fuchs> das erwartet auch den Paketnamen als Argument
<spY|da> gibts es eben keine moeglichkeit xbmc ueber das paketmanagement zu ziehen unter 11.04?
<subz3r0> Fuchs, http://pastebin.com/dA7Hhp2j   kann ich davon ausgehen, dass es über synaptic installiert wurde?
<subz3r0> synaptic bietet mir allerdings keine update-möglichkeit an?
<Fuchs> dann ist ggf. keine neuere Version in den repositories
<Fuchs> Warum brauchst Du eine neue? 
<subz3r0> da die neuste v2.2.1 viele bugfixes enthält
<dadrc> spY|da, soweit ich weiß, gab es noch nie offizielle XBMC-Pakete in den Ubuntu-Repositories. Aber die XBMC-Jungs haben ein PPA.
<Fuchs> subz3r0: dann musst Du entweder warten bis die im Repo ist, oder auf eigenes Risiko eine Fremdquelle verwenden oder selber Pakete bauen
<Fuchs> siehe dazu die verlinkten Artikel 
<subz3r0> danke für die Hilfe. btw. wurde es nun über die paketverwaltung installiert oder per hand kompiliert?
<spY|da> dadrc, das ppa stellt aber leider keine pakete fuer 11.04 bereit, schade drum. muss ich halt warten 
<subz3r0> wie kann ich das sehen an dem Log von oben?
<Fuchs> subz3r0: das mit "Installiert  <version>"  wurde via Paketverwaltung installiert
<subz3r0> warum steht dann bei daemon installiert: keine?
<Fuchs> subz3r0: das mit dem  <keine>  und  "Kandidat" waere, sollte es auf dem System vorhanden sein, von Hand installiert worden
<dadrc> spY|da, wenn du damit umgehen kannst, im Unstable-Repository von denen findet sich auch ein Build für Natty
<subz3r0> also eindeutig über die paketverwaltung installiert. Super, vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Wieder was gelernt =)
<dadrc> Die üblichen Warnungen für Fremdquellen gelten natürlich.
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<spY|da> dadrc, es handelt sich um testsystem, danke 
<nextnewbee> hotspot shield auf ubuntu benutzen ist das möglich?
<Fuchs> nextnewbee: ziemlich sicher nicht. Was genau moechtest Du damit erreichen? 
<nextnewbee> ich möchte free vpn benutzen unter ubuntu....
<subz3r0> mhh, gibts ne möglichkeit bei lmsensors genau zu sehen, welcher sensor nun welcher ist?
<subz3r0> Und könnte mir jemand sagen, warum nicht alle Sensoren erfasst werden? Bin mir 100% sicher es gibt noch mehr. Festplatten zb. die unter Win erkannt wurden
<Fuchs> nextnewbee: warum? 
<nextnewbee> um pandora zu hören....
<subz3r0> nextnewbee, bin gerade auf nen Thread im Forum gestoßen: http://www.free-ssh.com/free-shell-account/  warum nicht damit?
<subz3r0> sollte auch den zweck erfüllen?
<nextnewbee> oki lese es mir mal durch danke
<subz3r0> thread im forum wäre dann: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wie-nutzt-man-httptunnel/2/
<nextnewbee> vielen dank
<subz3r0> gern
<ch4r0s> hat jmd von euch eig erfahrung mit ubuntu + magictrackpad?
<jokrebel> ch4r0s: Pauschal: nein - Ansonsten: einfach Fragen wo das Problem ist, vielleicht hat ja jemand nen Tipp parat.
<ch4r0s> ne, geht um allgemeinen erfahrungsaustauch VOR dem kauf
<ch4r0s> es soll ja mittlerweile mutlitouch gut unterstützt werden
<jokrebel> ,hcl? dann kuckst Du hier oder fragst im OT-Channel, bitte.
<shetlandpony> dann kuckst Du hier oder fragst im OT-Channel, bitte.: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<ch4r0s> kk
<ch4r0s> dachte, jmd hätte persönliche erfahrungen gemacht
<jokrebel> ch4r0s: Was Du gerne in #ubuntu-de-offtoppic herausfinden darfst.
<ch4r0s> ok sry mein fehler
<jokrebel> -p
<cronon> hallo. :)
<subz3r0> hi
<cronon> ich würde gerne ein Libreoffice-Dokument digital signieren, in der Hilfe steht, ich müsse meinen Schlüssel in Firefox importieren. Mein Schlüssel hat die Endung ".asc" und Firefox will ihn nicht annehmen, was kann icht tun?
<kleinerdrache> gibts eigentlich so etwas ähnliches wie bumptop für linux?
<nextnewbee> hallo habe mir das free vpn bestfreevpn.com in meinem Ubuntu eingerichtet aber es funktioniert nicht. Hat einer ne Idee?
<jokrebel> kleinerdrache: Wenn Du noch erklärst was "bumptop" ist, erhöhst Du die Chance dass jemand ne Idee hat ohne vorher aufwändig zu Recherchieren.
<jokrebel> ,fn? nextnewbee
<shetlandpony> nextnewbee: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<nextnewbee> also es baut sich keine vpn verbindung auf....
<jokrebel> nextnewbee: Und diese Fehlermeldung ist Deiner Meinung nach präzieser?
<MePha|AFK> Hallo, habe ein "kleines" problem und weis einfach keinen rat mehr...
<nextnewbee> also da ich keine fehlermeldung bekomme kann ich dir auch nichts schreiben aber es wird keine vpn verbindung aufgebaut ifconfig  zeigt nichts
<kleinerdrache> jokrebel: genau genommen hätte ich gerne einen 3d desktop.  compiz verwende ich schon eine weile, aber die fenster sind trotzdem nur in einer richtung zu haben.
<MePha|AFK> habe auf meinem laptop (fujutsi simens amilo L7300) ubuntu installiert, wenn ich jetzt filme schauen möchte bekomme ich ton, aber kein bild
<kleinerdrache> hätte gerne so effekte als würde man sich nach rechts drehen zur nächsten anwendung, oder als würden die anwendungen im raum stehen und ich kann hin gehen wo ich möchte
<jokrebel> kleinerdrache: ,ccsm? Denn Manager von Compiz kennst Du schon? Da sind extrem viel Einstellungen machbar.
<jokrebel> ,ccsm? kleinerdrache - Denn Manager von Compiz kennst Du schon? Da sind extrem viel Einstellungen machbar.
<shetlandpony> kleinerdrache - Denn Manager von Compiz kennst Du schon: Mit dem CompizConfig Einstellungs-Manager #kurz: ccsm, engl.: CompizConfig Settings Manager# lassen sich die visuellen Effekte von Compiz bis ins kleinste Detail einstellen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CompizConfig_Einstellungs-Manager
<jokrebel> nextnewbee: Dann erzähl doch mal nach welcher Anleitung (Link?) Du vorgehst und was so an Meldungen erscheint (pasten oder notfalls Screenshot)
<nextnewbee> ich habe es mit networkamanger gemacht nach der anleitung von bestfreevpn.com die verbindung kann ich im applet auswählen aber es passiert nichts.
<jules> hallo wie kann ich so etwas wie WEBKIT für Konqueror installieren?
<jokrebel> .oO( immer diese Fragen wo man erstmal googlen müsste um zu wissen was der Fragensteller erreichen will… )
<kleinerdrache> jokrebel, shetlandpony ja, aber wo stellt man denn das ein? Ich glaube, dass der compiz das gar nicht kann was ich will, habe schon alles durch im ccsm
<jokrebel> kleinerdrache: Wenn Compiz das nicht kann was Du willst kannst Du Dich noch in das Stichwort "devilspie" einlesen. Wenns spezieller ist: selber stricken…
<Fuchs> ,ccsm? kleinerdrache 
<shetlandpony> kleinerdrache: Mit dem CompizConfig Einstellungs-Manager #kurz: ccsm, engl.: CompizConfig Settings Manager# lassen sich die visuellen Effekte von Compiz bis ins kleinste Detail einstellen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CompizConfig_Einstellungs-Manager
<Fuchs> ,bot? kleinerdrache 
<shetlandpony> kleinerdrache: ich bin ein bot ;p
<Fuchs> kleinerdrache: ansonsten musst Du uns halt etwas genauer sagen, was Du willst 
<jokrebel> ,devilspie? kleinerdrache
<shetlandpony> kleinerdrache, Devilspie ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Devilspie - Weitere Infos im query ...
<seven_> kleinerdrache: genau genommen hätte ich gerne einen 3d desktop.  compiz verwende ich schon eine weile, aber die fenster sind trotzdem nur in einer richtung zu haben.???
<seven_> was heisst in einer richtung ?
<jokrebel> gn8
<MadCat> Nabend
<MadCat> Jemand anwesend und hilfsbereit? ;)  Ich habe gerade massive Probleme mit meinem Soundsystem... :/
<Fuchs> ,frag? MadCat 
<shetlandpony> MadCat: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<PBeck> hi
<MadCat> Naja, ich Held habe einen Equalizer für OSS gesucht und ein wenig im System rumgefummelt (OSS wegen W:ET) - jetzt habe ich überhaupt keinen Sound mehr. Ich habe mich schon im Wiki umgeschaut, den Kernel neu installiert, aber die Kiste gibt keinen Piep von sich. Über gstreamer -properties ALSA, Pulse und OSS probiert - nichts...
<MadCat> alsamixer spuckt den Fehler aus, dass das Gerät nicht gestartet werden kann. File oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<Fuchs> MadCat: darf ich mal folgende Dinge in einem pastebin sehen: 
<Fuchs> /proc/asound/cards  (inhalt),   lsmod  (Ausgabe),  amixer  (Ausgabe), lspci  (Ausgabe) 
<MadCat> mompl
<MadCat> http://pastebin.com/sbBsecaN
<Fuchs> root user 
<Fuchs> end of support
<MadCat> Jo, weil ich ich imo an der Kiste arbeite und keine Lust habe ständig sudo einzugeben ;)
<Fuchs> abgesehen davon kannst Du nun auch alleine rauslesen was falsch ist, die ALSA Kernelmodule (Treiber) sind nicht geladen. Ergo sind sie nicht mehr auf dem System, oder geblacklistet. Das darfst Du pruefen. 
<MadCat> Im Normalfall bin ich auch nicht mit Root unterwegs
<MadCat> Hm, k
<Monarch_> moin
<Monarch_> einer da der sich mit IDJC auskennt ? 
<boni> Hey Leuts ich brauche Hilfe mit Nvidia und meinem neuen Acer Aspire 5750G.
<Monarch_> schade 
<boni> ich will meine Grafikkarte mit bumblebee aktivieren
<boni> habe dies auch schon installiert.nur gibt es mit und ohne Nvidia-karte keinen unterschied...
<deem> ,frag? Monarch_ 
<shetlandpony> Monarch_: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<taunix> acer benutzt gerne sehr frickelige hardware
<boni> http://pastebin.com/9yz6esCX
<boni> meldung, wenn ich nvidia-settings eingebe.
<boni> nvidia-xconfig ist angeblich nicht installiert.
<boni> und wenn ich den aktuellen treiber von Nvidia(185) aktiviere, steht im Jockey-gtk fenster nach dem Neustart"Treiber ist aktiviert, aber nicht in Benutzung."
<Fuchs> boni: ignorier das, bekannter Bug
<boni> ok
<boni> wie ist mit: http://pastebin.com/4JWQ9uMe
<solcero> moin , hat schon mal jemand ubuntu auf ne XBOX 360 gezogen?
<KojiroAK> solcero, ich hab mal eine xbox360 durchgezogen.
<solcero> das ist lobenswert, bringt mir nur nix XD
<grossing> solcero, bestimmt. Ist deine Frage damit beantwortet?
<solcero> grossing: naja nicht wirklich , aber zumindestens kann man davon ausgehen das es keiner der anwesenden ubuntu auf ner Xbox hat
<grossing> Sonst stell eine präzise Frage die dein Problem beschreibt um die Chance auf brauchbare Antworten zu haben
<solcero> Achso mir war nicht klar, dass man hier nur Probleme behandelt , ich dachte man kann auch Erfahrungen austauschen. ok werd ich machen , sorry :)
<bibear> solcero: ich weis das es ein fedora für xbox gibt, habs aber selber noch nicht ausprobiert
<grossing> beides bitte z.B. in #ubuntu-de-offtopic besprechen. Danke
<solcero>  bibear: danke werd mal gucken
<reclaimer> nabend
<bibear> morgn
<reclaimer> wollte nur mal was anbringen, da ich sehr viele probleme mit audio jack hatte habe jetzt nen tutorial gefunden, dass gut verständlich und deutsch ist gefunden
<reclaimer> gebe das gern den link gern an interessierte weiter
<Fuchs> reclaimer: IRC ist dafuer ziemlich ungeeignet, 
<Fuchs> reclaimer: ggf. waere das was fuer wiki.ubuntuusers.de 
<reclaimer> Fuchs: meinte es nur gut und wollte auch damit kundtun, das auch ich google bevor ich jemanden auf die N***e gehe
<Fuchs> reclaimer: ja, ich meins auch nur gut. Hier bringt es nichts
<reclaimer> Fuchs: ja ich weiß das irc dafür ungeeignet ist ..ist nur eine nette geste, das ich nicht nur hilfe brauch, sondern auch gern helf... und jetzt is gut.. ;-D
<drivin> Hallo - kurze frage, wo bekomme ich ältere Pakete her?
<crushpest> so also danke fuer die schnelle hilfe :). kwin wars xD
<crushpest> an solche schocks muss man sich erst mal wieder gewoehnen
<crushpest> Fuchs: Thx dude
<Fuchs> falscher Kanal, 
<Fuchs> aber trotzdem gerngeschehen :) 
<Fuchs> crushpest: Du magst noch pruefen, ob andere KDE Pakete deinstalliert worden sind
<crushpest> kk auf was soll ich prüfen?
<Fuchs> puh
<Fuchs> Du koenntest das dpkg Log lesen 
<Fuchs> oder das kubuntu-desktop-Paket neu installieren
<Fuchs> oder, wenn alles so weit laeuft, hoffen, dass dem nicht so ist
<crushpest> naja soland es läuft versau ich es lieber nicht ;)
<crushpest> aber mal was anderes. Ich hab unter windoof manycam genutzt um meine Webcam etwas zu manipulieren. 
<crushpest> Hab gehört, das es unter linux webcamstudio gibt. Habs getestet, aber ist sowas von garnichts ^^. Kennst du eine alternative
<Fuchs> ,windoof? crushpest 
<shetlandpony> crushpest, windoof ist deiner Meinung nach doof, es heisst aber trotzdem Windows.
<Fuchs> nun, es gibt kamoso und cheese die ein paar kleine Effekte koennen, aber wirklich kennen tu ich nichts, nein 
<crushpest> Thx... und ich nenne es doof, da fast alle spielehersteller keine wahl mehr lassen.
<Fuchs> ist hier gar nicht gern gesehen, also eine grosse Menge an guten Supportern wird Dir nicht mehr helfen, wenn Du Dich so ausdrueckst
<Fuchs> ist also nur nett gemeint
<crushpest> kk ich werds für mich behalten ;)
<crushpest> n8 zusammen und danke nochmal für den support
#ubuntu-de 2011-08-21
<michl> moin
<cr0wd> tach zusammen :)
<cr0wd> oder morgen :)
<gwiefterluchs> jetzt schon jemand wach? :)
<Jegub2008> Servus
<jokrebel> moig
<bazzi> moin, wie spiele ich radio live streams im firefox ab
<bazzi> firefox sagt immer mms format kann nicht angezeigt werden.#
<sdx23> bazzi: im Zweifelsfalle mit einem passenden Plugin.
<dadrc> bazzi, Firefox ist auch kein Mediaplayer. Rhythmbox hingegen kann das, zB.
<jokrebel_> ,streaming? bazzi
<shetlandpony> bazzi, Streaming ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Streaming - Weitere Infos im query ...
<jokrebel> "Der NetworkManager (NM) hat eine umfassende Überarbeitung erfahren und deutlich an Funktionalität gewonnen" aber kann anscheinend die gute alte Analog-Modem-Einwahl nicht mehr. Oder find ich es nur nicht?
<dadrc> jokrebel, gnome-ppp sonst
<dadrc> Mir war zwar so, als könnte der NM das, find es aber gerade nicht
<jokrebel> Der von 8.04 LTS kann es noch. Unter 10.04 LTS find ich es nicht mehr.
<dadrc> Ajo, dann wird es wohl nicht mehr drin sein → gnome-ppp
<micha> hallo, mal eine ganz einfache frage: mit dem Befehl "cd datenplatte"  würde ich auf meine Datenplatte wechseln. warum geht das nicht?
<micha> also es haut bei mir nicht hin
<koegs> weil du den kompletten pfad angeben musst
<micha> ähm, wie könnte der aussehen'?
<koegs> du könntest mit "mount" gucken wo die datenplatte gemountet ist
<micha> hm, ich möchte in das Verzeichnis "/home/datenplatte/back up/Virtuel Box machines/) und bekomme die Meldung bash: cd: /home/datenplatte/back: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<koegs> leerzeichen musst du escapen oder mit anführungszeichen einschliessen
<dadrc> ,tabcomplete?
<shetlandpony> Sorry dadrc, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber tabcomplete
<dadrc> hmpf.
<koegs> wäre also /home/datenplatte/back\ up/Virtuel\ Box\ machines
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bash#Autovervollstaendigung
<dadrc> Das da wollt ich
<jokrebel> .oO( das bestätigt mal wieder dass Leerzeichen (unter anderem) keine gute Idee in Datei- und Verzeichnisnamen sind )
<dadrc> In solchen Fällen sehr nützlich.
<micha> ah, Danke!
<spY|da> zsh mit grml config rockt!
<spY|da> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zsh
<black_> moin, moin, meine autovervollständigung im terminal geht nit mehr, bash-completion ist breits installiert. Was tun ? O.o
<dadrc> black_, garnicht, oder nur bei bestimmten Befehlen nicht?
<black_> wenn ich z.B. eingebe: sud <tabtaste> wird sudo ergänzt alles weitere geht nicht
<dadrc> Probierst du das zufällig mit einem Programm, das du gerade installiert hast?
<black_> beides geht nicht
<dadrc> black_, nur um sicherzugehen, du hast das Terminal nach dem Installieren von bash-completion neu aufgemacht?
<black_> ja habe ich
<dadrc> Gut. Wollt nur sichergehen, bevor wir weitersuchen
<black_> man kann sagen alles was nach sudo kommt geht nicht mehr
<dadrc> Als normaler User gehts?
<black_> ja genau
<dadrc> black_, Ubuntu-Version?
<black_> 11.04
<dud> hat jemand schnell zeit um mir zu helfen?
<dud> ich habe folgendes problem ich habe zwei raid5 partitionen und möchte eine bootfähge raid1 installieren, das problem ist dass ich bei dpkg-recoinfigure mdadm eingeben muss "Für das Wurzelverzeichnis benötigte MD Verbünde"
<dud> dort steht bei mir ALL drin
<dud> aber md0 und md1 sind schon reserviert
<dud> reicht ein leerzeichen oder braucht es ein koma?
<dud> komma lol
<elw3> [???] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 84551532
<elw3> badblock ?
<dadrc> black_, ich schätze mal, bei dir ist in der /etc/bash.bashrc die bashcompletion auskommentiert, kann das sein?
<black_> moment, ich schau mal nach
<dud> wurde die raid unterstützung bei ubuntu einkompilliert, oder wie kann ich dies prüfen ?
<black_> jap, ist sie
<dadrc> dud, hast du mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-RAID angeguckt?
<black_> aber wie kmmt das denn dadrc ?
<dadrc> black_, keine Ahnung. Aber solange das Auskommentieren hilft :)
<dud> dort steht nichts darüber ob die module schon im kernel einkompilliert wurden
<black_> dadrc, geht immer noch nicht 0.O
<dadrc> dud, "Bis einschließlich Ubuntu 8.10 sollte sichergestellt sein, dass das Kernelmodul "md" geladen ist. Ab Ubuntu 9.04 ist die RAID-Funktionalität fest im Kernel integriert und das Modul wird nicht benötigt."
<dud> ah wunderbar, habs überlesen
<dadrc> black_, die Wiki empfiehlt, in dem Fall einmal eine neue Session aufzumachen -- also bitte einmal ein- und ausloggen
<black_> bis gleich
<bazzi> ok streaming mit dem vlc aber wie? wie sage ich ubuntu das es streams standartm
<bazzi> ässig mit vlc öffnen soll
<Guest70071> hast du firefox?
<dud> so es geht vorwärts
<black_> hat geklappt dadrc :D
<dadrc> Schön :)
<black_> danke dir nochmal :D
<hunggar> Hallo, ich habe meinen Arbeitsspeicher ausgetauscht. Wie kann ich überprüfen, ob der neue Riegel erkannt wurde?
<black_> hunggar, in systemüberwachung, erster reiter
<dadrc> Und eigentlich eher im BIOS
<andi> mit dem befehl  free -g
<bibear> Mit memtest zum Beispiel
<grossing> cat /proc/meminfo sollte auch helfen. oder top oder... ...
<hunggar> black_: ist das unter System -> Speicher? ist damit Arbeitsspeicher gemeint?
<black_> hunggar, ja ;)
<hunggar> danke, hat geklappt :)
<linux123> hallo. ich versuche gerade irgendwie diese "Verknüpfungen" bei unity zu ändern, die man angezeigt bekommt wenn man oben auf das ubuntu-symbol klickt
<linux123> also die in der unteren reihe "im internet surfen" "fotos ansehen" usw.
<linux123> irgendwer ne idee wie man das machen kann?
<bibear> linux123: genau das hab ich schon mal versucht, ich hab aber keine Möglichkeit gefunden, schließe mich also deiner frage an  
<linux123> naja, *eigentlich* sollte da irgendwo eine desktop-datei oder einstellung hinterhängen... eigentlich
<Koolness> Hey Leute. Wäre einer so nett, und würde mich schrittweise durch das installieren von Synaptics Touchpad treiber begleiten und erklären ?
<dadrc> bibear, linux123: Mir ist so, als gäbe es da dconf-Einträge für. Könnt euch ja da mal umgucken.
<bibear> dadrc: danke werd ich tun 
<linux123> gesucht habe ich da auch schon, nur leider nicht gerade erfolgreich
<dadrc> Hab leider gerade kein Unity hier, sonst würd ich selber mal suchen.
<jokrebel> Koolness: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/touchpad kennst Du bereits? Einfach fragen wenn es klemmt und entsprechende Infos posten bzw. pasten.
<linux123> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/804/bildschirmfotog.png/ diese dinger da
<linux123> (btw. "sagen sie ihre bild" is auch mal ganz dolles deutsch 9_9 )
<dud> wie kann ich das grub menu anzeigen während des startens?
<Fuchs> shift
<Koolness> jokrebel nein kenne ich nicht. Danke. Werde mich melden
<linux123> ich frage mich gerade, was eigentlich diese tray-whitelist soll... zugemüllte trays kenn ich nur von verkorksten win-installs
<Fuchs> linux123: zu den Verknuepfungen: ggf. in /usr/share/unity/places/, zu der whitelistdiskussion: eher nicht in dem Kanal hier
<Koolness> jokrebel : Als ich auf "Jetzt installieren" ging, sagte mir Software center, dass es schon installier sei. Also müsste jetzt eigentlich mein Pad schon funktioniert richtig? Aber irgendwie funktioniert der garnicht. Idee ?!
<jokrebel> Koolness: Sollte - ja. Weiter unten auf der Seite sind auch noch verschiedene Einstellmöglichkeiten beschrieben. Hab hier leider grad kein Laptop am Start.
<Fuchs> Koolness: synclient -l  in einen pastebin,  /var/log/Xorg.0.log in einen pastebin 
<Fuchs> und "funktioniert nicht" ist halt etwas ungenau beschrieben
<Koolness> Ja, irgendwie funktioniert mein Mauspad einfach nicht. Aber wie ich gemerkt habe auch in windows nicht. Hm.. Also muss es wohl kaputt sein.
<Fuchs> oder im BIOS ausgeknipst 
<Fuchs> was man bei einigen Modellen tun kann 
<Koolness> Okay, da schau ich mal nach. Gebe gleich mal status. Danke !!
<dadrc> Ich tippe ja auf fn + Fx
<Fuchs> dadrc: waere ein interessanter Laptop, der das ernsthaft dauerhaft ausknipst so 
<dadrc> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat mein altes Thinkpad das so gemacht -- aber gut, eh Spekulation.
<jokrebel> bei dem Laptop das mir in Erinnerung ist war es Fn+F9
<Koolness> Also: Mouspad ist Enable im Bios. Aber funktioniert nicht. Die Sache ist aber (Der laptop ist alt) Die tastatur hat auch nicht funktioniert am Anfang. Dann ging sie von jetzt auf gleich. Und, ist es so, das wenn das mouspad nicht funktioniert, das dann auch die knöpfe nicht funktionieren (Linke ; Rechte maustaste) ?
<Fuchs> Koolness: darf ich mal /var/log/Xorg.0.log sehen, und die Ausgabe von   synclient -l, beides in einen pastebin
<Fuchs> Koolness: und welches Modell ist das, und hast Du da ggf. eine Tastenkombi fuer das Ein- und Ausschalten? 
<Koolness> Okay. Was muss ich dafür machen ? 
<Koolness> Averatec Serie 6300
<Fuchs> Koolness: Alt+F2, gnome-terminal,  sudo apt-get install pastebinit,  dann   pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log   und   synclient -l | pastebinit 
<Koolness> American 
<Fuchs> das wird Dir zwei URLs ausgeben, die will ich 
<Koolness> http://paste.ubuntu.com/671590
<Fuchs> der findet da nur eine Logitech Maus 
<Fuchs> ist so eine dran? 
<Koolness> ja, sonst könnte ich nichts machen ^^
<Koolness> und bei synclient -l | pastebinit
<Koolness> kommt: "Couldn't find synaptics properties.
<Koolness> No synaptics driver loaded ?
<Koolness> Aber wie gesagt: Als ich gerade auf dieser seite war, stand schon, das ich installiert habe
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> was Dir nicht hilft, weil er das touchpad gar nicht erst erkennt
<Koolness> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das das Mouspad kaputt ist
<Fuchs> ich mir auch nicht
<Fuchs> hast Du eine FN+Firgendwas Tastenkombi dafuer? 
<Fuchs> wenn ja: probier die unter Windows aus, vielleicht ist der Hersteller wirklich so daemlich und deaktiviert das dann via hardware
<Koolness> Nein, habe ich nicht. Aber anstatt licht heller und dunkler zu machen, geht er standby ^^
<Fuchs> unter Windows? 
<Koolness> weiß ich nicht, habe ich nicht ausprobiert.
<Koolness> also
<Koolness> Lauter und leise bspweise geht
<Fuchs> Koolness: ich wuerde mal Windows booten und schauen, ob Du da eine Taste oder Software dafuer hast
<Koolness> Ich habe nur 7 kombis
<Fuchs> ansonsten: Google, weil ich das Modell nicht kenne und nicht mehr sagen kann als "er erkennt gar kein Touchpad" 
<jokrebel> Koolness: Lt. Google müsste es bei Deinem Model Fn+F7 sein.
<Koolness> Habe ich auch schon geguckt. Gibts nichts. Also kein Mouspad treiber. 
<Koolness> okay
<Koolness> mal schauen
<dud> kann mir jemand schnell helfen mit grub2?
<dud> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/835/img0821124510.jpg/
<jokrebel> dud: schnell? nie
<dud> das ist ein screenshot, ich möchte aber dass es von md3 bootet und nicht von UUID=xy ungelöst
<dud> die obersten zwei zeilen kann man ignorieren im screenshit
<jokrebel> ,grub2? dud kennst Du dies…
<shetlandpony> dud kennst Du dies: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<dud> wieso bekommt man keine einfache antwort und wird für eine einfache frage aufs ganze manual verwiesen
<dud> ich habe keine zeit um den ganzen grub2 schrott durchzulesen
<Fuchs> dann haben wir keine um Dir alles vorzukauen. 
<dud> dann frag ich halt keine deutschen mehr
<Fuchs> ich glaube, dass wir mit dieser Drohung gut leben koennen. Next. 
<bibear> wie kann ich aus der known_hosts liste von ssh einen host rauslöschen? bei mir stehen keine ips mehr davor
<hdp> Mit dem Programm ssh-keygen.
<bekks> bibear: Mit deinem Texteditor deiner Wahl. Öffnen, key löschen, speichern, beenden.
<bekks> bibear: Und es ist seit geraumer Zeit (10.04) vollkommen normal, dass da keine IPs mehr drinstehen.
<bibear> bekks: ja aber wie finde ich dann raus, welcher keys ist
<bibear> ?
<bekks> Am Ende des Keys steht der Hostname.
<alamar> ssh-keygen erwähnte doch jemand bereits
<sash_> Seit wann bearbeitet man known_hosts mit ssh-keygen?
<alamar> man ssh-keygen |less -p "-R" 
<bekks> Das fragte ich mich auch :)
<bekks> Super Idee - wenn man den Host nicht kennt, weil man die IP nicht hat :)
<sash_> Ah, ok. Ich nutz ja immer vim.
<alamar> sash_: ist ein bißchen nervig wenn man nur hashes drinstehen hat
<bibear> ich hab die ganze datei gelöscht
<bekks> alamar: Und -R ist vollkommen unbrauchbar, wenn man den Host nur über die IP identifizieren kann.
<alamar> .. eben warum nicht einfach mit roher gewalt arbeiten :)
<bibear> muss ich halt n paar mal yes drücken aber geht auch, und kann man das mit den ips wieder umstellen? dass die wieder drin stehen?
<alamar> bekks: wieso? 
<bekks> bibear: Nein.
<bibear> irgendwie musses doch gehen...bei linux geht alles sagt man immer :/
<bekks> alamar: Wie identifizierst Du denn einen Host, wenn Du nur dessen IP kennst, aber nicht seinen Namen, und die IP leider nicht in der known_hosts steht?
<bekks> bibear: Geht aber nicht.
<sash_> Bei mir stehen die drin. Wieso stehen die bei Ubuntu nicht dr?
<bibear> sash_: ja bei allen anderen systemen sind sie bei mir auch da
<sash_> Ich mein, man kriegt ja auch ne Warnung, wenn die nicht übereinstimmen.
<bibear> uh, ich hab vor kurzem mal mein problem geschildert, das bei firefox das kontextmenü weg ist wenn ich drüberfahr...das problem hatte ich 3 tage nicht, jetzt ist es wieder da
<h4z|da> bibear: /etc/ssh/ssh_config ?=> HashKnownHosts no
<h4z|da> gilt allerdings nicht für bestehende einträge .. was technisch auch garnicht möglich wäre
<bibear> h4z|da: danke!
<h4z|da> mit bash-completion ist es dann relativ witzig, weil man den hostnamen z.B. beim ssh verbindungsaufbau mit <TAB> auto-vervollständigen kann
<sash_> Oder mit BildOben einfach aus der history :P
<h4z|da> oder per alias, oder per ..... alternativen gibts immer
<Fuchs> tabelist: CTRL+L, und man kann es via gconf-editor (apps/nautilus) auch dauerhaft einblenden lassen. 
<tabelist> habe ich gerade offen...dauerhaft wäre gut..hast du ne ahnung wo genau ich da den wert ändern muss?
<Fuchs> nein, da kein Gnome zur Hand, aber ggf. 
<Fuchs> ,nautilus? tabelist steht es da drin: 
<shetlandpony> tabelist steht es da drin, Nautilus ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nautilus - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> wenn nicht: so viele Werte gibt es da nicht, denke ich
<Fuchs> ja, es steht drin 
<tabelist> super super super!!!!!!!
<tabelist> danke...jetzt klappt es...
<tabelist> "Orte-Buttons dauerhaft zu Adressleiste umschalten" nennt sich das
<Zerou> hallo
<Zerou> der shortcut strg+alt+0 zum maximieren von fenstern überlagert bei blender einen den ich bräuchte
<Zerou> wie kann man den denn deaktivieren?
<Zerou> unter einstellung->fenster hab ich die bewegung schon auf Super umgestellt aber für andere fenster shortcuts findet man da nichts
<jokrebel_> Zerou: Vermutlich bei den Tastenkombinstions-Einstellungen
<Fuchs> Zerou: je nach verwendeter Fensterverwaltung entweder Tastenkombinationen oder ccsm 
<Fuchs> Zerou: welche Fensterverwaltung hast Du? 
<Zerou> öhm 
<Zerou> compiz
<Fuchs> gut, dann so:   ps aux | egrep -i "win|box|comp|meta" 
<Zerou> nehm ich an
<Fuchs> ah
<Fuchs> dann findest Du die Einstellungen in ccsm 
<Fuchs> ,ccsm? Zerou 
<shetlandpony> Zerou: Mit dem CompizConfig Einstellungs-Manager #kurz: ccsm, engl.: CompizConfig Settings Manager# lassen sich die visuellen Effekte von Compiz bis ins kleinste Detail einstellen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CompizConfig_Einstellungs-Manager
<Zerou> ok danke das schau ich mir mal an
<fr00d> Moin!
<fr00d> Kann man Videos von Skypetelefonaten mitschneiden?
<fr00d> Wenn ja, wie?
<fr00d> Mein Bild kann ich eventuell über einen Abzweig im Modul der Kamera mitschneiden, aber wie sieht das mit dem Video der Gegenseite aus?
<_moep_> fr00d: screencast ist das zauberwort. gtk-recordmydesktop sollte genau das tun was du suchst nur mit sound hab ich nie hinbekommen
<fr00d> Oh, das ist keine schlechte Idee, stimmt.
<fr00d> Ich hab hier sogar schon irgendwo ein Screencastskript, das auch Ton aufnimmt, aber ich glaub das war auf Mikroton ausgelegt. Das müsste man eventuell nochmal anpassen, dass es den Ton mitschneidet, der über die Soundkarte raus geht.
<fr00d> Danke
<Zerou> nun gehts =)
<Zerou> ccsm grid wars
<D-F3NS> hi, hab seit gestern Probleme mit meinem Netbook.(ubuntu 11.04) Wenn ich die USB-Maus nicht durchgehend bewege, geht sie direkt aus. Muss dann entweder den linken oder rechten Maus-Button betätigen, damit sie wieder angeht.
<D-F3NS> nach ~3 sekunden geht sie aus
<D-F3NS> da ich in der hinsicht nicht eingesellt habe, wüsste nicht mal wo, gehe ich davon aus, dass es durch ein update gekommen ist. Jmd nen Plan wie ich das abstellen kann?
<D-F3NS> "... nichts eingestellt..."
<sdx23> Klingt nach USB-Autosuspend.
<matthias_r_94> D-F3NS: hast du eine lasermaus? ist der laser trotzdem noch an? sie funktioniert nicht: heißt das wenn du die maus bewegst wenn sie sich (abgeschalten hat) dann tut sich nichts?
<D-F3NS> jo richtig, hab es mit 2 mäusen versucht. Funk und Kabel.Beides optische Mäuse. Der Laser bzw die diode geht aus. Bewegen bringt nichts, ich muss eine taste drücken auf der maus
<Andreas_W> oO
<tasse> Hi ich versuche grad mit proftpd nen FTP aufzusetzen. Das funktioniert eigentlich auch alles, allerdings will ich als Ordner für  die User ne ntfs platte angeben. Immer wenn ich mich einzuloggen versuche, bekomme ich als Fehlermeldung " Directory /media/FTP/ is not accessible." Allerdings hab ich die ntfs partition ganz normal gemounted und verstehe nicht, warum ich da keinen zugriff drauf bekomme.
<tasse> wenn ich ne statt der ntfs ne ext4 partition auswähle funktionierts astrein..
<sdx23> tasse: Wie hast du sie gemountet? Und mit welchem Nutzer loggst du dich ein?
<bekks> Ja, weil NTFS keine Linux-Berechtigungen abbilden kann.
<tasse> UUID=<uid>  /media/Volume  ntfs  rw,auto,users,noexec,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46  0  0
<tasse> so hab ichse gemountet
<tasse> hab nen neuen nutzer erstellt
<sdx23> Und der ist weder root noch in der Gruppe 46.
<tasse> hm stimmt - woher weiß ich welche gruppe 46 is?
<sdx23> Warum mountest du es für die Gruppe mit Nummer 46, wenn du nichtmal weißt, welche das ist?
<sdx23> steht in /etc/group
<sdx23> Aber bevor du das weiterverfolgst solltest du erstmal überlegen, ob du das wirklich mit NTFS willst.
<ppq> 46 ist plugdev
<tasse> ja geht nicht anders
<sdx23> weil?
<bekks> Geht garantiert anders.
<ppq> 'sudo adduser benutzername plugdev' fügt deinen nuter zur plugdev gruppe hinzu
<tasse> ja geht garantiert anders, nur für den zweck für den ichs brauche ises so ausreichend :p funktioniert nun auch
<tasse> danke euch ;)
<burninice> nabend, kennt ihr eine rezeptverwalt
<Fuchs> ung
<burninice> ?
<Fuchs> krecipes z.B. 
<Fuchs> krecipes und kookie
<sdx23> gourmet gäb's noch
<burninice> Fuchs: kookie kann ich nicht finden. aber danke für das andere.
<burninice> sdx23: danke
<jokrebel> burninice: Gourmet hat sogar ne Wiki-Seite http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Gourmet_Rezept_Manager
<dreamon> Habe immer wieder(Alle paar Tage/Wochen) Totalfreezer. Welche Logs sollte ich mir anschauen.?
<jokrebel> dreamon: Mit Kernel-Panic?
<dreamon> jokrebel, Es blinkt nix.. sondern gefroren. keinerlei aktivitäten Feststellbar.. Maus steht auch
<jokrebel> dreamon: ssh-Zugriff noch möglich von anderem Rechner aus? Magic-SysReq geht noch?
<dreamon> jokrebel, Alt+STRG+F1 geht nicht. ssh zugriff hab ich nicht versucht. Magic-SysReq Meinst alt+druck und was noch .. reisub? Hab auch nicht versucht
<jokrebel> dreamon: ja Alt+Druck
<dreamon> jokrebel, alt+druck .. was sollte dann passieren?
<jokrebel> ,sysreq? dreamon
<shetlandpony> dreamon: Die SysRQ-Taste findet man auf der normalen Tastatur als Zweitbelegung auf der Taste Druck. Je nach Tastatur muss man zum Erreichen von "S-Abf" zusaetzlich Alt oder bei Notebooks teilweise auch Fn druecken. Fuer den Magic-SysRQ muss man aber immer Alt + Druck druecken, egal wie die "tatsaechliche" Belegung ist! mehr dazu hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRq
<jokrebel> dreamon: Manchmal hilft schon ein Alt+Druck+K um X zu beenden und neu einzuloggen.
<dreamon> Wie kann ich herausfinden, wer der Verursacher ist?
<jokrebel> dreamon: Und in vielen Fällen geht zwar STRG+ALT+F1 nicht mehr, der ssh-Zugriff von nem anderen Rechner aus würde aber noch klappen (wenn den auch aktiv).
<dreamon> jokrebel, Da muß aber ssh-open glaube ich laufen.
<dreamon> ssh läuft .. habs mit localhost getestet.. werde es mal probieren
<jokrebel> dreamon: Ist grad noch so ein "eingefrohrener" Zustand?
<dreamon> Leider nein.
<jokrebel> omg -h
<dreamon> Ich notier mir das.. was du mir vorschlägst
<dreamon> omg ?
<D-F3NS> re
<D-F3NS> musste leider gerade weg.
<jokrebel> dreamon: <g> frieren kommt nicht von froh sein ;-)
<D-F3NS> Hat den jemand nen Plan, wieso bei meinem netbook die usb-maus(optisch) sich abschaltet nach 3 secs wenn ich ie nicht benutze? Muss dann eine der Maustasten drücken, dann geht sie wieder an.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Wenn der Zugriff per ssh klappen sollte kannst als erstes mal mit top kontrollieren ob da vielleicht ein Prozess Amok läuft.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Was meinstest du mit "omg -h"? War im Urlaub da wars warm, dachte ich kann meinen PC auch das frieren austreiben ;)
<jokrebel> omg -h = Oh mein Gott entferne das überflüssige H aus meinem vorangegangenen post
<dreamon> jokrebel, Achso.. dachte das ist ein Befehlt. 
<D-F3NS> Habe definitv nichts umgestellt. Seit heute geht dann die Maus aus. Gehe mal davon aus, dass es mit nem update zusammenhängt?
<dreamon> D-F3NS, Bei mir ist es ähnlich, mit Maussteuerung über am Tablet PC.. geht aber machmal lange und dan geht er nicht mehr steuern (mit der Fingersteuerung) 
<dreamon> D-F3NS, was meinst du mit ie?
<D-F3NS> "sie"
<D-F3NS> also wenn ich die maus nicht benutze. 
<D-F3NS> merkwürdig ist, dass es jetzt just im augenblich funktioniert. kann die maus 2+ sekunden nicht anfassen, sie geht aber nicht mehr aus
<D-F3NS> allerdings war es gerade nachdem booten so. wenn der mauszeiger auf dem desktop ruhte, ging nix mehr. musste halte ne taste drücken, damit die maus wieder benutzbar ist
<dreamon> Welche Taste hast du gedrückt?
<D-F3NS> hab auch mit sicherheit nicht an den usb autosuspend einstellungen rumgefummelt, weiss nedmal wo die sich befinden,,, ;/
<D-F3NS> muss ne maustaste drücken, damit die maus wieder funzt(der laser angeht) rechteoder linke maustaste..
<dreamon> Welches Ubuntu.. normalerweise findest unter -> system-> Einstellung -> Energieverwaltung. eventuell spart er strom fürs netbook?
<D-F3NS> 11.04
<D-F3NS> naja strom sparen soll er ja ;) allerdings nicht in dem umfang, vorallem da ich nichts verstellt habe. Vorher ging die Maus ja auch ohne probleme.
<dreamon> was hast du geändert?
<D-F3NS> nichts?
<D-F3NS> nur updated...
<dreamon> D-F3NS, Da kam glaub ein neuer Kernel.. kannst du mal neu booten und einen älteren in Grub wählen. Vielleicht ist da dein Problem her.
<D-F3NS> kurios ist, dass es nun wieder geht. Hab eigentlich nichts gemacht ausser xchat gestartet und firefox
<D-F3NS> sehe kein auswahlmenü für die kernels wie bei meinem 10.10. Wie sehe ich die? Esc? tab?
<Fuchs> Shift
<Fuchs> ,grub2? D-F3NS 
<shetlandpony> D-F3NS: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<D-F3NS> thx Fuchs 
<D-F3NS> ok, brb.ich versuchs mal mit dem älteren kernel
<dreamon> Wie kann die Kopfleiste der Fenster größer machen. Kann sie so schlecht mit den Finger greifen.. 
<jokrebel> hä?
<Fussel> touchdisplay?
<dreamon> jokrebel, Jedes Fenster hat doch eine "Kopfleiste" wo name steht und die öffnen, minimieren, maximieren Buttons dran sind. die hätte ich gerne höher..
<dreamon> Fussel, genau
<jokrebel> dreamon: Im Erscheinungsbild einfach die Schriftgröße für Fenstertitel vergrößern.
<dreamon>  jokrebel , DANKE ging super
<jokrebel> dreamon: gerne
<D-F3NS> re. 
<tobago> ich hab'n problem mit vim7.3. kann jemand mal bitte etwas ausprobieren, der ebenfalls den vim7.3 nutzt?
<D-F3NS> also am kernel lag es nicht. die maus bleibt weiterhin aus.
<dreamon> Nutzt jemand touchdisplay? Welche Bildschrimtastatur ist am besten für Ubuntu?
<dreamon> Und wie kann man einen Rechtsklick hinbekommen?
<jokrebel> dreamon: War mal na nem Touch-Rechner da wurde aus nem Linksklick durch berühren ein Rechtsklick bei gehaltener STRG-Taste. GGf. auch Schift oder Alt.
<jokrebel> D-F3NS: Und ein Defekt an der Maus ist auszuschließen? Kenn das eigentlich nur dass die dann dunkler werden und nicht ganz aus gehen.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Es gibt unter Mauseinstellungen einen Punkt -> Kontektklick durch Gedrückthalten der ersten Taste auslösen.. aber geht scheinbar nicht.
<D-F3NS> jokrebel, jo, habs mit 2 mäusen tested
<D-F3NS> der laser geht halt komplett aus. Sobald ich ne taste an der Maus drücke, geht er wieder an.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Das Touchpad hat gar keine Tastatur.. schwierig alt oder strg noch zu drücken ;)
<jokrebel> dreamon: oh - ja - dann… Ich ging von einem herkömmlichen Rechner mit Touchscreen aus, sorry. So neumodischen Kram kenn ich nur vom sehen.
<Fussel> gibts da keine bildschirmtastatur?
<sdx23> D-F3NS: Immernoch das mit der Maus? Wie ich schon (ganz zu Anfang) schrieb: "usb autosuspend". Such mal danach, da wirst du udev-Regeln finden, mit Hilfe derer man das richten kann, ohne den gleich komplett zu deaktivieren.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Tablet PC -> WeTab -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JG180SwVGo8
<shetlandpony> dreamon's youtube link:  WeTab - Kubuntu10.10 Screencast 2 - YouTube 
<D-F3NS> jo sdx23. allerdings wieso hat sich da was verstellt? ich habe zu 100% nichts verstellt
<dreamon> Fussel, Doch nehme Onboard aber rechtsklicks bekomm ich damit nicht hin
<sdx23> D-F3NS: Weil du ein Update gemacht hast und ein "neuer" Kernel dabei war.
<sdx23> Die Option war früher nicht standardmäßig aktiv. Und nein, einfach einen älteren Kernel zu nutzen ist keine gute Lösung.
<D-F3NS> hab ich ja schon vesucht. mit dem ältren kernel hab ich das problem nu auch
<D-F3NS> *älteren
<D-F3NS> mit x.x.x.10 sowie auch mit x.x.x.8. der 11er kam ja gestern glaub ich raus
<sdx23> Dann war's womöglich doch irgendwas anderes. Wie auch immer, usb autosuspend deaktivieren löst das. Kurzfristig geht das auch mit "powertop", aber um das permanent zu haben wie gesagt die udev-Regel.
<sdx23> die xe da wären das interessantere.
<sdx23> Was sagt "uname -r"?
<D-F3NS> 2.6.38-11-generic
<D-F3NS> jo, powertop hab ich zwischendurch mal am laufen, die einstellungen sind aber wie du schon sagtest nur temp.
<D-F3NS> muss hier mal abbrechen. werde mir dir logs noch mal genauer anschauen wnn ich daheim bin und mich dann ggf noch malmelden
<D-F3NS> danke soweit
<dreamon> sdx23, Ich hab hier auch gerade update gefahren, habe genau das gleiche Problem nun wie D-F3NS. Meine Maus die ich am Touchpc hab geht nun auch nicht mehr.. 
<dreamon> sdx23, Bzw. die Friert ständig ein und geht dann plötzlich wieder.. seltsam
<sdx23> dreamon: Weißt du zufällig genau, welche Kernelversion du vorher hattest, und welche jetzt?
<dreamon> sdx23, Das davor weiß ich nicht mehr.. 2.6.38-10  Kann auch nicht mehr sagen ob ich schon einen REboote gemacht habe.. hmm
<dreamon> sdx23, nach reboot zeigt er 2.6.38-11 an.  Also lief noch der alte kern. Seltsam
 * jokrebel_ schmeißt doch da jetzt glatt mal den Laptop mit Lasermaus an.
<dreamon> jokrebel_, Hab nun mit -11 gebootet und gleiches Problem.. Manchmal geht sie, dann wieder nicht.. wie sie gerade lustig ist
<dreamon> jokrebel_, habe mir dmesg angeschaut.. ständig kommt disconnect und dann meldet er neu an.
<jokrebel> Hier keine Probleme mit optischer Funkmaus bei aktuellem 11.04 (Kernel 2.6.38-11)
<jokrebel> dimmt zwar bei Nichtbenutzung zurück, geht aber nicht komplett aus und ist nach längerer Untätigkeit auch ohne Klick sofort benutzbar.
<dreamon> Ich muß rebootet.. nun geht touchfunktion auch nicht mehr.. ich schick dir dmesg log
<dreamon> Diesen Error bekam ich auch noch. [drm:drm_mode_getfb] *ERROR* invalid framebuffer id 
<Fussel> um bei der tastatur weiterzuhelfen müsst ich auch rebooten, wozu mir aber die muse fehlt
<sdx23> Mich würden die letzten 100 Zeilen aus /var/log/aptitude interessieren, falls vorhanden. Sonst aus /var/log/apt/history.log und /var/log/dpkg.log
<dreamon> Hab die Maus nicht ausgesteckt aber das log : -> http://pastebin.com/G25whSWR
<dreamon> grrr.. unbedienbar. ich versuch mich per ssh einzuloggen
<dreamon> Habe ssh installiert. Wie kann ich den Server starten?
<jokrebel> dreamon: sollte nach der installation schon geschehen sein. IIRC
<dreamon> jokrebel, Dann mach ich was falsch. Wie connecte ich vom clienten aus? doch mit telnet IP
<jokrebel> dreamon: Nö
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ok, dann ist fehler klar.
<jokrebel> dreamon: ssh IP
<jokrebel> dreamon: telnet ist quasi das was es vor ssh gab und ist unverschlüsselt.
<dreamon> sdx23, http://paste.ubuntu.com/671831/  -> history.log
<jokrebel> dreamon: BTW hast Du bereits behauptet, dass Du weist wie das geht: [18:54] <dreamon> ssh läuft .. habs mit localhost getestet.. werde es mal probieren
<dreamon> jokrebel, Das war ein anderer PC. Das war der der Einfriert. Der mit dem Mausproblem ist der Touchpc. (habe viele Baustellen)
<jokrebel> dreamon: Weshalb ssh trotzdem ssh ist und bleibt.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Richtig. Auf einem lief der Server auf dem anderen nicht. War also nur einbahnstraße.
<dreamon> sdx23, dpkg.log -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/671833/
<dreamon> sdx23, die /var/log/aptitude ist leer.. 
<sdx23> nja, am history.log sieht man ansich schon, dass es eigentlich nur der Kernel sein kann. Was anderes das beeinflussendes kam ja in näherer Vergangenheit nicht rein.
<dreamon> Hier ein aktuelles dmesg -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/671839/
<Gamoder> Unterstützt Ubuntu 11.10 eigentlich signifikant mehr und besser neue Hardware als 11.04?
<jokrebel> Gamoder: Das fragst Du am besten die Leute in #ubuntu-de+1
<Gamoder> Ups
<Gamoder> Naja, eigentlich betrifft es ja beide Versionen, aber werde ich
<sdx23> Gamoder: Die Frage passt besser nach #ubuntu+1. Oder noch besser: Selbst nachsehen, im Changelog des Kernels. Viel mehr werden die dir vermutlich nämlich auch nicht sagen.
<Gamoder> Naja, ich kanns ja mal probieren
<dreamon> Habe nun Maus in anderen PC gesteckt (der manchmal einfriert.. ist ein Notebook) gleiches Problem. Da hab ich auch Update gefahren gehabt.
<dreamon> Auch ständig -> [ 2068.488112] usb 5-1: USB disconnect, address 20 
<jokrebel> cu
<kabidu> Nabend
<kabidu> Hätte mal eine Frage
<kabidu> Habe in Ubuntu mehrere Netzwerkordner freigegeben. Diese Freigaben kann ich jetzt aber nicht mehr löschen, bzw. die Ordner werden als Freigaben angezeigt obwohl keine Freigabe eingestellt ist.
<kabidu> Kennt sich niemand mit Netzwerkfreigaben aus :-( ?
<dreamon> Bei jedem start muß ich ein "compiz --replace" machen, sonst hab ich keine Fensterrahmen. Wie krieg ich das dauerhaft hin?
<Fuchs> ,autostart? dreamon 
<shetlandpony> dreamon, autostart ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart
<dreamon> Fuchs, Ich versteh zwar nicht warum ich es machen muß, aber es funktioniert auf jedenfall. DAnke
<Fuchs> dreamon: es gaebe auch schoenere Methoden, und das warum: weil der Mechanismus, der fuer Dich compiz in den Autostart schieben sollte, versagt hat
<dreamon> Fuchs, Kannst du mir so einem Fehler, den dmesg anzeigt, etwas anfangen? ->  [drm:drm_mode_getfb] *ERROR* invalid framebuffer id
<Fuchs> suess 
<Fuchs> welche GPU, welcher Treiber? 
<Fuchs> radeon oder intel
<dreamon> GPU gute FRage.. ist ein TabletPC (WeTab) habe eigentlich keinen Grafikprobleme. sage es dir gleich
<Fuchs> intel 
<dreamon> Ich glaube ja
<Fuchs> das direct rendering davon hat irgend welche Muehen mit dem Framebuffer, 
<Fuchs> wenn die VTs funktionieren und die 3D Beschleunigung: ignorier es
<dreamon> VTs?
<Fuchs> CTRL+ALT+F1
<dreamon> Ne, das funktioniert soweit ohne probleme
<dreamon> Fuchs, Intel N10 GPU
<Fuchs> ignoriers 
<dreamon> ok
<dreamon> gibt es eigentlich einen dmesg viewer. den man so einblenden kann wo er immer die aktuellesten ausgaben anzeigt.?
<Fuchs> afaik hat ubuntu ein /var/log/dmesg oder so, dann kannst Du tail -f nehmen
<Fuchs> sonst kann man watch nehmen 
<dreamon> dmesg und /var/log/dmesg sind verschieden..
<Fuchs> dann nimmt man watch
<matthias_r_94> Hab ein kleines problem: hab mir den neuesten 3.0.x Kernel in Ubuntu 11.04 installiert. das problem dabei ist, dass unity nicht will, ich werde einfach sofort in die gnome oberfläche umgeleitet, ohne fehlermeldungen, warnungen, etc.
<Fuchs> Vermutung: Graphiktreiber
<Fuchs> welche GPU? 
<Fuchs> (Mal abgesehen von: Du verwendest Fremdquellen, Du bist selber schuld) 
<dAnjou> kann ich ad-hoc mein locale wechseln ohne mich abmelden zu müssen?
<dAnjou> es geht um nautilus
<Fuchs> la
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> LANG=foobar  nautilus --no-desktop
<dAnjou> jeht nisch
<Fuchs> ist keine Fehlermeldung
<dAnjou> gibt ja auch keine
<Fuchs> und was hast Du an Stelle von foobar genommen? 
<dAnjou> en_US.utf8
<matthias_r_94> NVIDIA-GeForce 9600M GS, hatte die gleiche vermutung allerdings zeigt mir Treiberverwaltung an, dass der propriätere Treiber aktiviert ist (der selbe wie bei der vorherigen Kernel Version) Das mit den Fremdquellen ist mir schon klar :)
<dAnjou> Fuchs: das steht bei mir zumindest in locale -a
<Fuchs> oh
<Fuchs> nauti nimmt LC_ALL 
<Fuchs> sorry
<dAnjou> bei nautilus is das halt ein bisschen komplizierter
<Fuchs> LC_ALL=en_US nautilus 
<Fuchs> matthias_r_94: die Treiberverwaltung ist leider ziemlicher Bockmist, 
<dAnjou> LC_ALL=en_US.utf8 nautilus --no-desktop ~ -> immer noch deutsch
<Fuchs> matthias_r_94: meinen /proc/drivers/nvidia/version und /var/log/Xorg.0.log auch, dass er aktiv ist? 
<Fuchs> ohne utf-8
<Fuchs> und geht, hier gerade getestet
<dAnjou> Fuchs: (nautilus:6902): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library. Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<Fuchs> tja
<dAnjou> testest du auf nem ubuntu?
<Fuchs> nein
<dAnjou> tja
<Fuchs> wobei das eher an etwas wie g-s-d liegt oder einer fehlenden Locale, 
<Fuchs> in zweiterem Fall spielt die Distribution aber genau so wenig Rolle wie im ersteren
<dAnjou> Fuchs: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/462078/
<Fuchs> laeuft g-s-d? 
<dAnjou> ps aux|grep g-s-d -> nix
<Fuchs> versuch stattdessen gnome-settings-daemon (oder ohne -) 
<dAnjou> max       1920  0.0  0.1  38424  7796 ?        Ssl  15:31   0:00 gnome-session --session=classic-gnome
<dAnjou> sowas läuft
<dAnjou> ich hab hier natty classic
<Fuchs> laeuft schon eine Instanz von nautilus? 
<Fuchs> warum frage ich ueberhaupt
<Fuchs> natuerlich laeuft eine
<matthias_r_94> Fuchs: hab das problem soeben gelöst, der treiber scheint deaktiviert worden zu sein, werde ihn beim nächsten mal wenn ich den 3.0.x Kernel verwende versuchen zu aktivieren, allerdings nicht mit der Treiberverwaltung
<Fuchs> matthias_r_94: pass auf, dass Du da nicht zu viel verbastelst 
<dAnjou> Fuchs: komisch is, dass nichtmal sowas wie "LANG=en_US.utf8 eog" oder "LC_ALL=en_US.utf8 eog" geht
<dAnjou> bei "LC_ALL=C eog" kommts in englisch
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> geht das bei nauti auch, wenn Du die bestehende Instanz vorher toetest? 
<dAnjou> die startet ja sofort neu
<Fuchs> hrm
<matthias_r_94> Fuchs: bin bei solchen sachen eh immer vorsichtig ;)
<Freak007> blubb
#ubuntu-de 2012-08-13
<endstille> guten morgen, ich hoffe jemand  kann mir helfen :)
<endstille> mein ubuntu 12.04 x64 server hat seit ein paar tagen ein problem...
<endstille> wenn ich das richtig sehe, laufen keine cron-jobs mehr unter dem User root
<endstille> erst fiel mir auf, dass der php5 job, welcher alte sessions aufräumt nicht läuft. nach ewigem hin und her bin ich dazu übergegangen, diesen als www-user laufen zu lassen
<endstille> jetzt wird der job wenigstens beendet
<endstille> heute morgen muss ich feststellen, dass apt die last des users wieder auf 1 bringt https://dl.dropbox.com/u/12896017/Pics/cron.png
<endstille> d.h. ein cronjob als root bringt die last des systems auf 1, wenn ein weiterer startet auf 2 etc.
<endstille> ich habe keine ahnung, was der auslöser hierfür ist :( jeder tip ist erwünscht.
<endstille> ergänzung: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/12896017/Pics/ocs1.png
<bullgard6>  /usr/bin/beep hat die Eigentümer root/audio. Ist das korrekt so?
<f31n> gibts einen grund dafür dass ubuntu die taskleiste als solches wegrationalisiert hat, alt + tab verschwinden hat lassen und ich die header leiste nicht konfigurieren kann? oder liegt das nur an dem von 10.04 kommenden system? bzw gibts einen workround das dem ubuntu 12.04 wieder beizubringen?
<apollo13> nein, take it or leave it, bzw nimm ne andere desktopumgebung
<bullgard6> f31n: Installiere gnome-shell. Dann hast Du 'alt + tab '. 
<k1l_> f31n: alt-tab funktioniert noch
<k1l_> f31n: aber wichtiger wäre erstmal zu wissen, was du da genau benutzt
<f31n> k1l_: ubuntu 12.04 lts
<k1l_> f31n: und welchen desktop?
<f31n> k1l_: ursprünglich unter gnome und jetzt mit einem ja ... ka einer mobile version von einem ehemaligen angenehmen desktop environment ;) die keine rechte dem user gibt :)
<k1l_> f31n: kannst du auch normal schreiben? oder bist du nur zum meckern hier?
<f31n> bullgard6: brauch ich nach der install von gnome-shell n neustart? hat bisher noch nicht geholfen
<f31n> k1l_: sorry, werde ich unterlassen
<k1l_> f31n: wenn du unity nutzt drück mal alnge die super-taste. da bekommst du eine übersicht über die tastenkombinationen. 
<k1l_> f31n: wenn du so unglaublich an deinem alten gnome2-look hängst versuch mal den gnome-classik desktop oder besser direkt xfce
<f31n> k1l_: eine möglichkeit auf gnome-classic zu wechseln hab ich leider nicht gefunden, vielleicht such ich auch nur an den falschen orten, ja ändere das desktop environment wurde mir heute schon empfohlen
<f31n> k1l_: was wäre die super taste f1 geht nicht ... oO?
<k1l_> f31n: da wo das windows logo drauf ist
<k1l_> o_O
<k1l_> und den entsprechenden desktop wählt man im anmeldebildschirm aus
<f31n> k1l_: oO sry windowstaste hab ich rausmontiert gehabt aus der tastatur ^^ alles klar
<f31n> ja dort hab ich die auswahl zwischen 2D und 3D das wars ... 
<k1l_> dann schau nochmal, nachdem du die gnome-shell installiert hast
<f31n> das is n heißer tipp :) mach ich gleich brb
<k1l_> aber der classic modus ist ein sehr abgespeckter desktop und auch keine dauerkösung
<f31n> ok
<bullgard6> f31n: Eigentlich sollte ausloggen und dann Auswahl der richtigen grafischen Shell und erneut einloggen genügen. - Aber vielleicht ist bei Dir im System etwas verquer und nur ein Neustart beschert Dir die GNOME-Shell.
<k1l_> bullgard6: ausloggen reicht
<apollo13> ach herje, immer diese windows einstellung, wenn nicht geht neustarten *saigh*
<f31n> danke danke danke
<f31n> weeeesentlich besser, :)
<f31n> und ja eine dauerlösung ist es definitiv nicht was ich bisher so gesehen hab aber vorübergehend ausreichend danke euch
<d0x> Hi, wir bekomme ich diesen SCP umgeschrieben, das der unterordner "screenshots" aus dem result ordner nicht mit kopiert wird? scp -r user@$node:/home/user/results/* results/$node/
<d0x> s/wir/wie/
<zeitsofa> moin sen 
<zeitsofa> d0x: ersetze scp durch rsync und betrachte dir den paramter --exclude in der manpage von rsync
<d0x> zeitsofa: habs gerade uebersetzt
<zeitsofa> rsync funktioniert mit paramter -e auch via ssh
<d0x> und wollte es posten
<d0x> danke :)
<zeitsofa> :) np gern 
<d0x> -e? habs so rsync -avz user@$node:/home/user/results/ results/$node/ --exclude=screenshots
<zeitsofa> sagst du mir dafür nun welche ordner in nem esxi persistent geschützt vor updates sind? :D 
<zeitsofa> das sollte auch gehen solange ssh keinen anderen port benutzt als 22 afaik 
<d0x> Leider nein :(. Die kollegen helfen dir bestimmt gerne :)
<zeitsofa> macht der gewohnheit bei mir. rsync -avze 'ssh -p PORT' user@host:/path /hierhin 
<zeitsofa> :D
<zeitsofa> d0x: das war auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint - meien farge habe ich schon in dem channel gestellt in den das auch gehört. für heir wäre es dezent offtopic ;)
<Guest55695> hallo habe ein problem mit Ubuntu 12.04 und meinen Grafiktreibern es handelt sich um eine Onboard grafik von VIA KM400/KN400/P4M800
<Guest55695> die xorg.conf ist leer , in den einstellungen kann ich jeden anzeigemodus wählen doch bei information steht unter Grafik unbekannt....
<TheInfinity> Guest55695: das ist normal @ leere xorg.conf, xorg erkennt die treiber automatisch solange es nicht die properitären treiber von ati / nvidia sind
<TheInfinity> Guest55695: gibt's denn irgendein problem mit der grafikkarte oder was stört dich an dem unbekannt? :)
<Guest55695> ja der mauszeiger springt und man emrkt halt das die treiber net richtig laufen
<deem> das liegt wohl an dem via chipsatz. das is genauso eine krankheit wie sis
<deem> !via > Guest55695 
<TheInfinity> Guest55695: welches laptop hast du denn?
<deem> hm..
<Guest55695> ist ein shuttle XPC model SK43G
<deem> Guest55695: schau mal ob hier was für dich dabei ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Via/Chrome9
<kubine> Title: Chrome9 › Via › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest55695> ja da war ich auch schon, im softwarecenter zeigt er mir an das ich es schon installiert habe
<TheInfinity> Guest55695: ok, shuttle ist n bissl gruselig, da wirds nicht viel erfahrung zu geben. was genau hast du da installiert?
<TheInfinity> Guest55695: und funktioniert der 3D kram (unity, effekte)?
<k1l_> naja, das ding ist ech keine rakete
<Guest55695> =)   ich habe mir die xserver-xorg-video-unichrome.deb gesaugt und geöffnet da meldete softwarecenter das es schon installiert sei
<k1l_> da kann man sich nur an die tipps für alte und langsame hardware halten. besser wird das mit dem via chipsatz eh nicht mehr
<Guest55695> ne läuft nix mit 3D
<k1l_> wenn dir grafik so wichtig ist, dann steck da ne agp karte rein.
<Guest55695> ja das echt mies , sonst fällt mir auch kein gutes OS ein das auf der möhre gut laufen würde und die passenden treiber mit sich bringt
<Guest55695> das ist es ja hab keine AGP.....nur noch PCI-e 
<k1l_> und warum saugst du dir das .deb? warum nimmst du das nicht aus den quellen? 
<Guest55695> auch schon probiert ^^ habs ja auch schon deeinstalliert und wieder neu installiert mal von da und von da dann hab ich die xorg.conf selbst geschrieben und beim neustart tat sich nix mehr musst ich wieder löschen
<TheInfinity> Guest55695: ausserdem steht da doch dass das deb der FOSS treiber ist. du kannst alternativ auch den properitären treiber auf dem benannten wege installieren. dann bekommst du auch 3D support.
<k1l_> aber wie dem auch sei. das ding ist alt und langsam. nimm etwas, was für alte hardware gedacht ist. der via treiber ist nämlich nicht kaputt, der geht nicht schneller
<TheInfinity> Guest55695: das ist aber eben etwas aufwändiger weil du bei jedem kernel update den treiber neu installieren musst
<TheInfinity> Guest55695: also spaß für mehr als heute
<TheInfinity> Guest55695: ansonsten würde ich aber auch sehr empfehlen lubuntu zu verwenden. ein normales ubuntu dürfte den rechner überfordern.
<Guest55695> hm... ja die xorg.0.log sagt mir auch das die treiber laufen nur das der display nicht erkannt wurde hm....Lubuntu? wird aber warscheinlich das selbe problem mit der graka sein oder?
<TheInfinity> Guest55695: das dürfte nicht mal ein graka problem sein, die kiste ist vermutlich einfach völlig am ende der leistungsfähigkeit und swapt wie doof rum
<TheInfinity> Guest55695: wie viel ram hat die mühle?
<Guest55695> des system wo es laufen soll ist ein AMD mit 1,9ghz ca 1GB ram 80Gb HDD 
<Guest55695> ja des gleich hab ich immer in der VM wenn ich Ubuntu ohne die gasterweiterung installiere
<TheInfinity> Guest55695: da würd ich definitiv über lubuntu nachdenken.
<TheInfinity> Guest55695: und ausserdem die properitären treiber verwenden - lies dir aber ganz genau durch was du da machen musst
<Guest55695> properitären treiber das kann man doch auch pber zusätzliche treiber installieren .....bei mir steht da auf dem system werden keine properitären treiber verwendet
<TheInfinity> Guest55695: nein, bei via nicht.
<TheInfinity> Guest55695: deswegen die anleitung in dem von deem verlinkten artikel
<Guest55695> mit dem Chrome9 meinst du jetzt ne?
<TheInfinity> Guest55695: yep
<Guest55695> ok mal schaun was Lubuntu sagt....
<TheInfinity> Guest55695: aber lies dir dir wirklich ganz genau durch, das ist in jedem fall gebastel was auch gut und gern schief gehen kann.
<TheInfinity> Guest55695: auch wenn du lubuntu installierst, das grafik treiber gebastel wirst du in jedem fall haben. dafür hast du mit der kiste einen zu exotischen grafikchipsatz
<Guest55695> ja ich bastel ja gerne =)   und wenn ichs dann zum laufen bekomme umso besser dann bin ich einer der wenigen =D
<Guest55695> das lustige war auch das die cih 12.04 nich einfach so installieren konnte er hatt ständig mount & session probleme  gingt erst über 11.10 dann updaten auf 12.04 und jetzt läufts.....ob das selbe problem mit Lubuntu auftritt?
<asdfasdf> Hi
<asdfasdf> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, bei der Ubuntu Installation Partitionen an einer Stelle auf der Platte zu erstellen, die sich nicht am Ende befindet?
<k1l_> du kannst im live-modus mit gparted die partitionen vorher anlegen und dann bei der installation die entspr. partitionen zuweisen
<bullgard6> asdfasdf: Ja.
<asdfasdf> Nachdem ich eine Windowspartition verkleinert habe, erschien der freigewordene Platz Speicherbereich nicht am Ende der Festplatte sondern noch vor einer weiteren Partition von Windows 7 ("Ruhezustandpartition").
<asdfasdf> Der freigewordene Speicherbereich wurde allerdings unusable space und nicht free space genannt.
<Guest55695> ok selbe problem mit Lubuntu 12.04 wie mit Ubuntu 12.04 .....geht nix installieren^^ blacksceen und maus hängt...... also versuch ich wieder von der 11.04 zu aktualisieren...das dauert immer =/
<k1l_> naja, beim verkleinern fällt der neue platz immer direkt hinter der partition an.
<asdfasdf> Wenn ich "unusable space" wie eine Partition auswähle, dann kann ich nicht auf add klicken (da passiert nichts und die Schaltfläche ist auch ausgegraut).
<asdfasdf> bullgard6: Wie?
<asdfasdf> Hast du einen Rat?
<bullgard6> asdfasdf: k1l_ hat Dir schon das Verfahen geschildert.
<asdfasdf> Ja, er hat Recht.
<asdfasdf> Aber wie kann ich nun eine neue Partition erstellen?
<asdfasdf> achso
<bullgard6> Mittels des Programms GParted.
<asdfasdf> Kann ich gparted auch auf einem usb stick als livesystem installieren?
<k1l_> asdfasdf: kann es sein, dass du zuviele primäre partitionen erstellen willst?
<TheInfinity> asdfasdf: ... und keinen EFI rechner hast=
<k1l_> !partitionieren > asdfasdf 
<k1l_> asdfasdf: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung
<kubine> Title: Partitionierung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<TheInfinity> Guest55695: ich würd ja lubuntu via alternate cd installieren und dann via shell den kram korrigieren ...
<k1l_> ich würde erstmal backups machen und dann mit ner live cd/stick und gparted da ran und viel zeit mitbringen
<Guest55695> die alternat wird grad runtergeladen mit der normalen hats ja nich geklappt.....sonst muss ich halt wieder von der 11.10 auf 12.04 updaten und dann rumbasteln
<TheInfinity> Guest55695: mit der alternate kannst du auf jeden fall installieren. und dann via rescue shell das treiber paket xserver-xorg-video-openchrome installieren
<Guest55695> ok genauso mach ichs gleich.... macht aber kein unterschied ob ich jetzt von cd oder usb installiere oder? benutze zur zeit Unetbootin
<TheInfinity> Guest55695: nein, dürfte keinen unterschied machen solange das bios usb boot unterstützt
<Guest55695> ja über usb booten kann ich, nur dachte ich das der installationsabbruch und booten über usb zusammenhängen könnte
<TheInfinity> Guest55695: unwahrscheinlich. vermutlich fehlt dir einfach das treiber paket.
<matthias1> Moin. Wie kann ich, wenn ich per SSH auf meinem Heim-Desktop eingelogt bin, dort ein Programm in der Desktop-Shell starten (z.B. Teamviewer)?
<sdx23> matthias1: Was ist eine "Desktop-Shell"? Wenn du meinst: graphische Anwendungen auf dem Server starten: DISPLAY-Variable mit richtigem Wert exportieren. google export DISPLAY hilft.
<matthias1> sdx23: mit desktop shell meinte ich, was auch immer grafisch auf dem desktop laeuft.. eigentlich wollte ich session sagen.. ;)
<asdfasdf> gparted sagt auch, dass bereits 4 primäre Partitionen existieren.
<asdfasdf> k1l_: Legt Windows 7 immer automatisch 4 Partitionen an?
<asdfasdf> Und welche von den vieren kann ich löschen / verändern, ohne Windows kaputt zu machen?
<Guest55695> ok neues problem, Lubuntu bleibt beim booten hängen sehe nur das Lubuntu Logo.....
<Guest55695> so sah es auch aus als ich bei Ubuntu die xorg.conf bearbeitet hatte 
<jokrebel> asdfasdf: Windows 7 hat IIRC normalerweiser nur 2 Partitionen. Paste mal ein sudo fdisk -l
<jokrebel> !pasten > asdfasdf
<kubine> asdfasdf: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<asdfasdf> Ich soll Ubuntu jetzt als Gastsystem in Virtualbox installieren.
<asdfasdf> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe trotzdem.
<asdfasdf> :)
<Guest55695> sind es so gravierende unterschiede zwischen den 11.10 & 12.04 ? weil jedes distro in 11.10 installiert sich und bootet ganz normal, doch jede 12.04 bricht entweder bei der installation ab oder bootet danach nicht mehr. Was aber geht ist auf die 12.04 updaten nachdem man die 11.10 installiert hat ,dann läuft auch alles tadellos
<Guest55695> wäre alles garnet so schlimm wenn die mühle nich echte 90min brauchen würde nur um upzudaten^^
<jokrebel> Guest55695: Die 12.04er CD schon mal prüfen lassen, ob das Image vielleicht defekt ist?
<Guest55695> jep nich nur das hab mir die ja aus den uteschiedlichsten quellen und auch die alternat versucht 
<Guest55695> die  sache ist ja die als ich von der 11.10 zu 12.04 geupdatet habe , hab ich versucht die grafiktreiber iwie zum laufen zu bekommen hab mit der xorg.conf rumgespielt ergebniss war das nach nem reeboot beim Logo festhing
<pr0st> ich weiss das ist ein ubuntu chat ;) aber wie kann ich videos auf meiner seite einbauen,nicht zu youtube linken,sondern selbst hochgeladene mit einem player abspielen lassen ?
<Guest55695> also selbe fehelr wie als ob ich die 12.04 sofort installieren will.....
<LetoThe2nd> pr0st: wenn du's schon weisst, dann gleich ab noch #ubuntu-de-offtopic. danke.
<pr0st> so brutal ?
<pr0st> wein
<Guest55695> schnell schreib noch das du ubuntu als os benutzt xDD
<pr0st> logo benutze ich ubuntu
<Guest55695> na also bau in deine frag einfach das wort mit ein dann bekomste schon ne antwort ^^   ich kann dir leider net helfen
<LetoThe2nd> how to html yourself ist trotzdem nicht ubuntu, sondern ein fall für a) selfhtml lesen b) den offtopic channel c) #lustigerhtmlchannel
<LetoThe2nd> damit EOD.
<pr0st> lol,ich liebe diesen chat !
<pr0st> alles klar,thx ;)
<Guest55695> und trz. komm ich nich weiter als bis zum logo =/    muss ich jetzt echt so lage warten bis er upgegradet hat xD
<Guest55695> upgegradet na das doch mal nen wort 
<leszek> hi
<N0B0DY> Hallo, ist Amarok in der lage Youtube Videos abzuspielen?
<LupusE> hi
<subz3r0> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amarok_%28Software%29 - http://amarok.kde.org/
<kubine> Title: Amarok (Software) – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<subz3r0> der SM-Player kann dies allerdings. eben getestet
<subz3r0> vlc auch...
<N0B0DY> Ich war auf der Suche nach einem Musik Spieler der so wie das Skype Plugin "On Air" Dann in den Status setzt welches Lied ich gerade höre. aber es scheint als ob es das nur für windumm gibt..
<bullgard6> N0B0DY: Das Progamm Banshee zeigt Dir an, welchen Musiktitel es gerade abspielt.
<N0B0DY> ich meinte aber das es in Skype angezeigt wird
<bullgard6> Ich habe mit Skype nichts am Hut. Skype ist prprietäre Software, nicht FOSS.
<bullgard6> Du Solltest Dich mit Empathy beschäftigen.
<LupusE> N0B0DY: kopete hat ein skype 'connector', ich glaube pidgin auch. wenn du diesen transport nutzt und die syntax in das singchange plugin (allgemeines) von audacious eintraegst, dann kannst du das dkumentieren, damit hast du ueber google ein alleinstellungsmerkmal
<N0B0DY> ok danke
<LupusE> ps: ich stimme bullgard6 zu, ist kein FOSS, daher shcwer zu supporten, nutze die doku, die du per genannter projekte bekommst.
<subz3r0> nen musik announce script/plugin gibts für pidgin
<LupusE> subz3r0: korrekt, aberfalcher ansatz.
<subz3r0> skype ist der falsche ansatz, aber das OT ;)
<bullgard6> [Ubuntu 12.04] /usr/share/doc/ubuntu-docs/changelog.gz : "(2012-04-04) Hobernate is disabled by default." Warum hat Canonical in Ubuntu 12.04 Hibernate in der Voreinstellung ausgeschaltet?
<bullgard6> [Ubuntu 12.04] /usr/share/doc/ubuntu-docs/changelog.gz : "(2012-04-04) Hibernate is disabled by default." Warum hat Canonical in Ubuntu 12.04 Hibernate in der Voreinstellung ausgeschaltet?
<subz3r0> bullgard6, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop
<kubine> Title: PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<subz3r0> ab "common infrastructure"
<bullgard6> subz3r0: Ah! Wunderbar! --  Danke.
<jojo4> hi, ich würde gerne meine tastenkürzel auf einen anderen pc übetragen (beides mal 12.04 mit Gnome-shell). wo finde ich denn die konfigurationsdatei, damit ich diese speichern kann?
<subz3r0> jojo4: ~/.gconf und/oder ~/.config/dconf
<jojo4> danke, wieso "und/oder" von was hängt das ab?
<subz3r0> ich hab den gconf-editor und den dconf-editor drauf. 
<subz3r0> schau einfach mal rein in die ordner..
<bullgard6> jojo4: Die Umstellung von gconf auf dconf ist dem GNOME-Projekt noch nicht vollständig gelungen bis zum heutigen Zeitpunkt.
<jojo4> subz3r0: unter ~/.config/dconf liegt bei mir eine datei names "user" sonst nichts
<jojo4> wenn ich diese übernehme werden aber auch alle anderen einstellungen mitübernommen, oder?
<jojo4> wie kann ich mir diese denn anschauen, gedit scheint irgendwie probleme damit zu haben
<Robert_Zenz> jojo4, das ist eine Binär-Datei (gconf war zumindest xml).
<subz3r0> ./home/USERNAME/.gconf/apps/metacity
<subz3r0> einfach öffnen...
<ZackZarap> Hi, ich habe folgendes Problem: Für die Verbindung mit meinem Rootserver habe ich ssh so konfiguriert das nur Logins mittels SSH-Key möglich sind. Das komisch ist jetzt, dass das ganze nicht für jeden Nutzer funktioniert. Ich habe einen Nutzer frank, dessen Key (.ssh/authorized_keys) habe ich nun einfach zum Nutzer git hinzugefügt. Damit dieser sich die git Reposotories clonen kann. Das komische ist, dass sich frank 
<ZackZarap> zwar per ssh auf seinen Nutzer frank aber nicht auf den Nutzer git einloggen kann, somit auch das Reposotorie nicht clonen. Meine ssh_config und ssh_config: http://pastie.org/private/mucjlmlix6bwkpkfannyg
<kubine> Title: Private Paste - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<dAnjou> ZackZarap: wat?
<LinuxFan> /var/log/btmp Die Datei ist keine gewöhnliche oder keine Textdatei. Weiss jemand was das bedeutet 
<ZackZarap> wie wat
<dAnjou> ZackZarap: wie klont frank das repo?
<ZackZarap> aso na git clone ssh://git@aranox.de/reponame
<ZackZarap> dAnjou, selbst ssh://git@aranox.de geht nicht
<dAnjou> ZackZarap: und ist franks public key in der authorized_keys vom nutzer git?
<ZackZarap> dAnjou, natürlich
<ZackZarap> dAnjou, das is ja das verwirrende
<dAnjou> ZackZarap: und was passiert, wenn du git clone git@aranox.de/reponame machst?
<ZackZarap> dAnjou, der log sagt: No supported authentication methods available [preauth]
<ZackZarap> dAnjou, geht auch nicht da ich ja frank bin ;)
<dAnjou> ZackZarap: übrigens solltest du PermitRootLogin mal schnellstens auf no setzen
<dAnjou> ZackZarap: ich würd gern die ganze ausgabe sehen
<dAnjou> ZackZarap: kannst du dich denn über ssh als "git" einloggen?
<dAnjou> oh, haste schon gesagt
<ZackZarap> dAnjou, hat sich gerade erledigt. aus irgendeinen grund hat mein rechner für diese shel den ssh key nicht genommen, neue bash aufgemacht und es geht, merkwürdig
<ZackZarap> dAnjou, also der login geht. muss nurnoch git clonen können dann bin ich glücklich ^
<passt2> hallo allerseits
<ZackZarap> tag
<passt2> habe in den vorgabe-programmen für Musik und Video  VLC eingestellt
<passt2> aber es werden trotzdem Rhythmbox und Totem gestarte
<passt2> hat jemand eine Idee was da falsch ist?
<_Phil_> heeeelp
<_Phil_> bekomme beim apt-get upgrade folgende meldung:
<_Phil_> Reading package lists... Done
<_Phil_> Building dependency tree       
<_Phil_> Reading state information... Done
<_Phil_> The following packages will be upgraded:
<_Phil_>   audacious audacious-plugins audacious-plugins-data base-files handbrake-gtk
<_Phil_>   libaudclient2 libaudcore1 sessioninstaller xserver-common xserver-xorg-core
<_Phil_> 10 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<_Phil_> Failed to exec method /usr/lib/apt/methods/
<_Phil_> E: Method  has died unexpectedly!
<_Phil_> E: Sub-process  returned an error code (100)
<leszek> ah xD
<_Phil_> E: Method /usr/lib/apt/methods/ did not start correctly
<_Phil_> ---------------------
<_Phil_> kann mir jemand helfen bitte ?
<leszek> _Phil_: nopaste service benutzen. Nicht selbstgeschriebener Text über 3 Zeilen gehört nicht in den IRC
<leszek> !nopaste
<kubine> leszek: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<_Phil_> okok... 
<_Phil_> ich merks mir fuers naechste mal :-)
<hans> hallo, wie kann ich den grafikkartentreibern von nvidia auf den normal treiber von ubuntu zurücksetzen?
<leszek> über den treibermanager den nvidia entfernen
<hans> will ihn nicht entfernen
<hans> falls ich mal spielen will
<leszek> hans: anders geht es leider nicht
<hans> du musst dich irren
<hans> rofl sorry
<hans> kann ich nicht den anderen treiber in die xorg conf schreiben?
<hans> wie heisst eigentlich der ubuntu treiber?
<hans> keiner mit nem kleinen tipp?
<enigma_> ähm ... wie verschieb ich denn die icons in der "linken leiste" bei ubuntu - wie heißt die überhaupt? usability tests sind bei ubuntu wohl fehlanzeige - grml - ....
<LetoThe2nd> enigma_: einfach nehmen und ziehen?
<enigma_> LetoThe2nd: jetzt hab ichs, du muss man nach rechts rausziehen ...
<enigma_> dachte die muss man nur nach oben verschieben, wobei sich die ganze leiste verschiebt ...
<LetoThe2nd> enigma_: wäre mir neu. aber schön wenns dein ziel erfüllt
<LetoThe2nd> enigma_: du drückst noch alt oder strg dabei, veilleicht
<enigma_> LetoThe2nd: nach rechts ziehen, dann wieder links reinordnen
 * LetoThe2nd braucht nicht mehr als linke maustaste, geht wunderbar.
<enigma_> LetoThe2nd: welche ubuntu version nutzt du denn - bei mir ist das anders.
<LetoThe2nd> 12.04 unverbastelt.
<enigma_> und du musst das icon nicht zuerst nach rechts aus der leiste schieben?
<deem> bei meinem 12.04 schiebt sich das auch einfach so rum. bei 11.10 musste man das afair nach rechts rausziehen
<enigma_> ich dachte ich hab 12.04 ..
<enigma_> wo seh ich denn die versionsnummer?
<LetoThe2nd> enigma_: lsb_release -a
<enigma_> nutze 12.04 - vor 1 tag installiert  - wie neu
<enigma_> naja
<enigma_> ist ja ega
<enigma_> l
<Yoshimo> Ich habe mehrere PDF Dateien geschickt bekommen die ich der Übersichtlichkeit halber in eine einzige zusammenfügen möchte, welches Programm wäre da zu empfehlen?
<LetoThe2nd> pdfshuffler oder so ähnlich sollte das können
<leszek> Yoshimo: es gibt da eine Reihe von tools pdftk, pdfsam, pdfmod
<leszek> oder auch pdfshuffler
<leszek> allesamt konsolen tools soweit ich weiß
<LetoThe2nd> shuffler hat ne gui, IIRC
<leszek> ah ok nice
<rhagu> hi, gibt es einen channel speziell für virtualization
<Fuchs> rhagu: vermutlich,  siehe  /msg alis help list
<rhagu> also im zusammenhang mit ubuntu meinte ich
<Fuchs> wobei, da sehe ich primaer spezifische fuer gewisse Implementationen und einen fuer Gentoo, aber das sollte reichen
<Fuchs> rhagu: keinen, den ich kennen wuerde
<rhagu> kk, die neue 12.04 soll packete für xen dabei haben und libvirt. Ich habe jetzt daran gedacht meinen server damit aufzusetzen und per virt-manager von einem anderen pc aus zu steuern, ist das möglich?
<LinuxFan> wie bekommt man wieder in /var/log/  faillog zurück oder neu 
<Lasall> LinuxFan: ich verstehe deine frage nicht
<LinuxFan> ubuntu in /var/log   ist die faillog verschwunden selbst nach neustart kommt die nicht zurück 
<rhagu> ich würde gerne den libvirt-daemon unter ubuntu 12.04 installieren, in welchem paket ist der?
<LinuxFan> /var/log   faillog ist ein (text/plain) kann man das wieder orginal machen in binary  ??ß
#ubuntu-de 2012-08-14
<johannes_> hi, gibt es irgendwo eine liste, welche module in den standard kernel eingebaut sind?
<Antiqua> johannes_, in /boot/config-KERNELVERSION steht es
<Antiqua> KERNELVERSION natürlich an deine gegebenheiten angepast
<johannes_> danke!
<sportsfreund> hallo leute
<sportsfreund> ich habe gerade ubuntu 12.04 unter win 7 installiert
<sportsfreund> mithilfe einer "virtuellen Maschine" 
<sportsfreund> jetzt möchte ich mit ubuntu die open source software "openFOAM" installieren 
<sportsfreund> allerdings funktionieren die "sudo" befehle nicht
<sportsfreund> kann mir einer helfen??
<Fussel> sportsfreund, und danach gibst du ja das passwort ein, moin
<Flops> Hallo
<Flops> Ich bekomme seit gestern eine Kernel Panic beim booten von Ubuntu, danach startet sich BusyBox. Wenn ich in BusyBox ls -la aufrufe fehlt das /home verzeichnis, so dass ich es nicht einfach auf einen externen Datenträger kopieren kann. Wie kann ich meine Daten retten?
<LetoThe2nd> Flops: am einfachsten mit ner livecd, von der busybox aus ists oft etwas tricky
<flops_> Im Moment habe ich von der Live CD gebootet wenn ich die Festplatte andrücke bekomme ich die Meldung ich solle dmesg | tail eingeben. Diese ergibt folgendes:
<LetoThe2nd> bitte in ein pastebin :=
<flops_> http://codepad.org/QVi7dapa
<flops_> schon klar^^
<LetoThe2nd> klingt verdächtig nach kaputter platte.
<flops_> Bedeutet alles ist weg?
<LetoThe2nd> flops_: also sollte erster schritt uneingeschränkt sein: sofort dd_rescue fahrenund komplettabzug machen.
<LetoThe2nd> flops_: wie, alles weg... hast du denn keine backups?
<comm_a_nder> ^^
<flops_> Ist nicht mein Laptop, sondern der meiner Mutter und meines Bruders...
<flops_> Ich selbst habe Backups von meinen Dateien
<LetoThe2nd> nicht gesicherte daten sind gelöschte daten, wir könnens nicht oft genuig vorbeten. und das gilt für alle, inkl. verwandschaft.
<LetoThe2nd> flops_: wie gesagt, erstmal ein komplettimage mit dd_rescue ziehen und dann die platte so schnell wie möglich vom strom trennen.
<flops_> Also, lass ich jetzt erstmal ddrescue laufen und speichere alles auf einer externen Platte?
<flops_> Ok
<LetoThe2nd> flops_: und den leuten nen schnaps anbieten und ihnen klar machen, dass sie durch das nicht-anfertigen von backups ihr zeug letzten endes selbst gelöäscht haben.
<jokrebel> flops_: Siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung
<kubine> Title: Datenrettung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<flops_> Das Image wird ja in eine separate Datei geschrieben oder? Das bedeutet die Daten die im Moment auf der externen Platte sind gehen nicht verloren?
<LetoThe2nd> flops_: das schon, aber bei ner hardwaremässig defekten platte kann auch der letzte leseversuch mit dd_rescue schon der tödliche stoss sein.
<flops_> Das bedeutet ich sollte das lieber den Profis überlassen?
<Seymour> servus, es gibt doch bestimmt eine Logdatei, wo die heute von der aktualisierungsveraltung aufgespielten Updates drinstehen, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> wenn die daten _wirklich_ wichtig sind (ein paar euro pro MB), dann ja.
<flops_> Dann red ich mal kurz mit meiner Mum.
<LetoThe2nd> flops_: dann heissts: so schnell wie möglich abschalten, gut einpacken, zu kroll ontrack schicken und 2-3 gut gedeckte kreditkarten beilegen.
<jokrebel> Seymour: Im LOG-File von apt würd ich tippen.
<Seymour> jokrebel, weißt du auswändig, wie das heißt und wo das liegt?
<comm_a_nder> :  /var/log/dpkg.log wäre ein erster anlauf
<Seymour> aschklar besten Dank!
<LetoThe2nd> flops_: lesen, anrufen: http://www.krollontrack.de/datenrettung/
<kubine> Title: Datenrettung und Datenwiederherstellung von Kroll Ontrack (at www.krollontrack.de)
<flops_> LetoThe2nd: Vielen Dank für die Hilfe ich klär da jetzt erstmal ab, wie viel die Dateien wert sind und dann ruf ich eventuell da an.
<LetoThe2nd> flops_: und sing ihnen gleich nochmal das backupliedchen vor. ist ein echter hit.
<flops_> Werd ich machen :D
<flops_> Wenn ich mich selbst drann setzen sollte melde ich mich hier nochmal.
<flops_> Bis dann
<Seymour> Servus,
<Seymour> all: weiß zufällig jemand, wo man die Sprache für die Hilfe in LibreOffice einstellt? Ich hab libreoffice-help-de installiert und es ist heut morgen sogar mit aktualisiert worden, aber die Sprache der Hilfe ist weiterhin Englisch.
<jokrebel> Seymour: Aber die Bedienknöpfe der Hilfeseiten sind auf deutsch ;-)
<Seymour> Ich hab jetzt die anderen installierten Hilfesprachen alle deinstalliert, jetzt ist auch die restliche Text deutsch
<Seymour> wäre jetzt der Zeitpunkt, einen gepflegten Rant über Libreoffice abzulassen, aber ich spars mir
<leszek> hi
<johny_> hallo @ all, nach dem ich das problem mit der display helligkeit unter dem nvidia treiber gelöst habe dann euerer hilfe, habe ich noch eine weitere frage, und zwar wie kann ich die eingestellte display helligkeit dauerhaft speichern damit ich nach dem neustart nicht immer wieder alles einstelen muss?
<jokrebel> johny_: Ungelesen und gegeprüft! http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-save-screen-brightness-settings-in-ubuntu-12-04-laptop
<kubine> Title: How to Save Screen Brightness Settings in Ubuntu 12.04 Laptop (at ubuntuguide.net)
<jokrebel> ungeprüft
<johny_> <jokrebel> gibt es da keine bessere lösung oder zumindest einen deutschen artikel wo sich mehr leute drüber unterhalten, translate erklärt mir zwar alles wirkt aber sehr kompliziert
<jokrebel> johny_: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/bildschirmhelligkeit-dauerhaft-einstellen/?flavour=full --- oder einfach selber Googlen http://bit.ly/QZGgIP
<kubine> Title: Bildschirmhelligkeit dauerhaft einstellen › XFCE (Xubuntu) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<deem> der erste link is überhaupt gar nicht kompliziert, aber man sollte dem kerl direkt mal eine watschen, wiel er gedit mit sudo öffnet
<jokrebel> noseeder: Alles klar mit Deiner Verbindung?
<noseeder> jetzt ja denke ich -.-
<johny_> hammer gerade zeigt ubuntu an das ich 40 updates downloaden soll die 111MB verschlingen sind die updates wirklich wichtig habe nur einen surfstick it wenig traffic, und sind die updates nicht überflüssig wenn bald 12.10 kommt?
<Lasall> johny_: wenn die updates nicht aus -security kommen, sind sie nicht so wichtig
<sdx23> johny_: Wenn dir Sicherheit nichts wert ist, ignorier sie. Und "bald" kommt 12.10 auch nicht, davon ab, dass ich gerade bei schlechter Verbindung von einem zu frühen Upgrade abraten würde.
<LetoThe2nd> johny_: "bald" = 3monate.. notwendig = kommt auf deine einschätzung bzgl. bugfixes an... satzzeichen = total überflüssig offensichtlich.
<LetoThe2nd> ganz abgesehen davon, dass 12.10 ende oktober sicher auch nicht von alleine durch die leitung rutscht.
<LetoThe2nd> und nachdem heute ein libreoffice update mit drin ist, ists hatl etwas mehr. ja mei.
<Seymour> all: wer weiß denn, wie ich in Libreoffice eine Formel in einer Tabelle so kopiere, dass man sie in der neuen Tabellenzelle auch editieren kann?
<noseeder> Seymour:  war das nicht mit "inhalt einfügen" und dann "Formel" wehlen?
<Seymour> noseeder, da steht Formel als Option nicht zur Verfüguing
<Seymour> noseeder, nur LibreOffice Writer, Formatierter Text, HTML, Unformatierter Text und DDE Verknüpfung
<noseeder> Seymour: must erst den haken oben bei alles auf der linken seite weg nehmen
<Seymour> haken?
<noseeder> ah ok Write sry
<noseeder> Seymour: in der zu kopierenden Zelle F2 dann die Formel oben raus kopieren und in der neuen Zelle einfügen.
<Seymour> noseeder, Darauf war ich auch schon gekommen, aber dann wird die Formatierung von dem Drecksprogramm nicht über übernommen
<noseeder> Writer ist halt genau wie Word kein Tabellen Programm 
<Seymour> Ich schreib hier meine Monatsrechnungen und muss andauernd wegen so was und ähnlichen Geschichten wieder lonksklick-zahlenformat-währung
<Seymour> Tut mir leid, das zu sagen, aber das geht alles mit word wesentlich einfacher und eleganter
<Seymour> da wär ich längst fertig
<LetoThe2nd> Seymour: dann installier halt word. wine hilft dir.
<asdfasdf> Hi
<Seymour> LetoThe2nd, nicht mit der Word-Version, die ich besitze (XP) sonst hätt ich das längst gemacht
<jokrebel> Seymour: Wenn Du viel Tabellenkomfort brauchst nimm hal das Calc. Auch dort kann man Sätze schreiben.
<noseeder> Seymour: habe es raus gefunden
<asdfasdf> Wie kann ich bei Ubuntu 12.04 LTS das Paketmanagementprogramm von der Konsole aus starten?
<noseeder> Seymour: Markiere die gesamte Zelle. dann reichen [STRG]+c und [STRG]+v
<Lasall> asdfasdf: update-notifier
<LetoThe2nd> Seymour: tja. wie gesagt, immer nur meckern ist trotzdem bei freier software, die du ja nicht bezahlt hast unangebracht. schreib bugreports, melde deine verbesserungsvorschläge, etc. wenn du dich nur hier beklagst, ist das höchstgradig kontraproduktiv.
<Seymour> LetoThe2nd, Ich war drei Monate im Entwicklerforum subscribed, da interessiert keine Sau, was der einzelne User zu sagen hat.
<LetoThe2nd> Seymour: bei open source bezahlt man den preis halt in mitarbeit und nerven anstatt in euros.
<LetoThe2nd> Seymour: dann such dir ein produkt bei dem die entwickler auf dich hören oder nimm wieder word.
<noseeder> Oder er nimmt meinen Lösungsvorschlag der sollte funktionieren. :-)
<LetoThe2nd> </rant und besser wieder bäck tu wörk>
<Seymour> noseeder, wie "ganze Zelle markieren"?
<asdfasdf> Lasall: Danke :)
<Lasall> :)
<noseeder> Seymour:  Wenn er dir den Mauszeiger für Textfelder anzeigt, rein klicken und bis zur nachbarzelle zien. Wenn die mit merkiert wird einfach ein stück zurück.
<Seymour> GEIL da wird sogar die relative Adressierung aktualisiert
<noseeder> Seymour: die Zelle sollte dann "hautfarben" markiert werden. (oder welche farbe du auch immer eingestellt hast)
<Seymour> so ghert des
<Seymour> darauf einen billigen Grappa 
<noseeder> Ja habe ich auch grade eben erst durch testen rausgefunden
<noseeder> Ich nehme nen teuren Rum ;-)
<johny_> da sind updates für office die unter sicherheits updates stehen mit 40MB was hat office mit sicherheit zu tun?
<jokrebel> johny_: Auch in Office können Sicherheitslücken entdeckt/behoben werden. Wieso nicht?
<johny_> hmm oki 
<asdfasdf> Ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher, welche Namensverwirrung ich hier auf einem Laptop angerichtet habe, daher zu Klärung: Unter gnome-terminal steht ganz links in jeder neuen Zeile mein gerade verwendeter username, richtig?
<asdfasdf> Ich habe gnome-terminal in unity in dash gestartet.
<noseeder> johny_: je nachdem was für makros in deinen office dokumenten laufen kann das dinge in deinem system auslösen die du garnicht willst. Wenn da irgendwo nen sicherheits mangel im Programm ist. (z.B.)
<noseeder> asdfasdf: Nutzer@System steht da
<Seymour> noseeder, wie macht man denn von hand eine Summe rein? =SUM <c2:c4> wies in der Hilfe steht, funktioniert nicht
<noseeder> Seymour: da bei mir das system auf Deutsch ist geht das hier so: =SUMME(B1+10) [Als Beispel]
<Seymour> noseeder, aber nich in der Syntax
<asdfasdf> ok, aber warum steht dann oben rechts in unity etwas von "root" ?
<Seymour> noseeder, zellen müssen doch mit <spitzen Klammern> adressiert werden?!
<asdfasdf> Also ganz rechts oben, aber links vom Herunterfahren-Button.
<asdfasdf> Eigentlich sollte da doch der username stehen.
<Seymour> noseeder, Wenn ich die Summe mit dem Button eingebe, kommt beim Hovern der Ausdruck "=sum(<c2>|<c3>|<c4>|<c5>)<c2:c5>
<noseeder> stimmt
<Seymour> aber den kann ich dann wieder nict mit F2 zum Editieren öffnen, es ist zum Haare raufen
<noseeder> die eckige Klammer hatte ich vergessen
<noseeder> Seymour: ich weis nicht was du machst. Wenn ich mit Hover das hier erzeuge: =SUMME(<B1:B2>) Kann ich durch einfachen klick in die Zelle mit der Formel und einem F2 darin oben im eingabefeld wieder alles editieren.
<Seymour> noseeder, jetzt gehts
<Seymour> ich fass es nich
<Seymour> <mehr Grappa einschenk>
<endstille> hey, ich würde gerne auf den MySQL-Server meines server per MySQL-Administrator auf einem Client zugreifen
<endstille> ping auf 192.168.88.33 klappt 1a
<endstille> aber mysql-admin kann nicht verbinden
<endstille> was muss ich dazu noch freigeben?
<deem> du willst vom server auf einen client zugreifen? wie soll das gehen? mysqladmin ist dazu da um mysqlserver zu administrieren
<endstille> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/12896017/Pics/mysql.png
<deem> endstille: du verbindest damit aber vom client zum server und nicht umgekehrt
<endstille> nenene ... wie der screenshot zeigt möchte ich den "mysql-administrator" auf meinem client nutzen, um auf die DB auf dem server zu kommen
<deem> ja
<deem> is doch richtig
<deem> aber du verbindest nicht auf dem server per mysqladmin auf den client, sonderm vom client auf den server
<endstille> klappt aber nicht :D daher die frage, was ich tun muss,
<endstille> ich schrieb "auf eineM client" .. das tool liegt auf einem client und soll genutzt werden, um auf eineN Server zu kommen...
<deem> der error 2003 ist ein access denied. ist das passwort richtig oder steht der root user auf localhost?
<endstille> hmm, muss ich mal schnell prüfen, danke da kommen wir ja weiter ;)
<deem> du solltest auch überprüfen, ob der server überhaupt auf der public ip horcht und nicht uaf 127.0.0.1
<endstille> wo sehe ich das nach? habe jetzt einen user "support" für jeden host erstellt, der die notwendigen rechte hat, dennoch kommt 2003
<deem> auf dem server slebst
<jokrebel> endstille: Ohne groß Erfahrung damit zu haben: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MySQL#MySQL-ueber-das-Netzwerk
<kubine> Title: MySQL › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<endstille> ah supi! danke :)
<endstille> klappt =)
<endstille> hab die bind-address angepasst, und dann den dienst neugestartet
<endstille> bin jetzt drauf
<endstille> danke nochmal für eure hilfe
<jokrebel> endstille: Gerne ;-)
<ubsy> Hi. Ich habe gerade eine Minimalinstallation (12.04) hinter mit (also nur Kommandozeile). apt-get install ubuntu-desktop geht aber nicht mehr. Welches Metapaket brache ich zum installieren der Gnome/Unity Oberfläche?
<ubsy> *brauche
<jokrebel> ubsy: Wieso geht das nicht mehr?
<ubsy> "Paket ubuntu-desktop kann nicht gefunden werden".
<ubsy> Auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Installieren steht auch, dass das Paket nur bis 10.10 gilt.
<kubine> Title: GNOME Installieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubsy> also; sehe ich das richtig, dass ubuntu-desktop durch gnome-desktop-environment ersetzt wurde? Oder gibts da noch Unterschiede?
<doomas> ubsy: bei mir heisst das paket ubuntu-desktop (12.04 std install)
<doomas> ubsy: und das hängt von allem möglichen ab, sei es unity oder gnome.
<doomas> mir dünkt, das ist das was du suchst
<koegs_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-desktop
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Details of package ubuntu-desktop in precise (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> ubsy: Nur zur Sicherheit … vor dem "apt-get install…" muss natürlich ein sudo stehen, das weist Du?
<ubsy> ja klar, jokrebel. sudo benutze ich
<ubsy> Ich checke mal die sources.list. Ich habe die Installation ohne Internet gemacht…
<jokrebel> ubsy: Hmm - dann zeig doch mal Deine Quellen her.
<ubsy> jokrebel: hmmm; ist grad' schlecht. Ich arbeite nicht an der Maschine hier sondern mache gerade Support für eine Bekannte übers Telefon. Dauert noch n bissl bis sie mir das alles durchgibt. Aber bis jetzt sieht (oder hört) sich die sources.list normal an.
<jojo4> hallo
<jojo4> immer wenn ich Shift + irgendeine F-Taste (F1, F2, ...) drücke komme ich in eine art kommandozeilen modus
<jojo4> lässt sich das irgendwie abschalten?
<subz3r0> jojo4: gconf editor oder dconf editor
<jojo4> unter Tastatur → Tastenkürzel sind diese nirgends aufgeführt
<subz3r0> damit kannste tastenbelegungen ändern
<jojo4> subz3r0: ah, danke!
<jojo4> subz3r0: unter desktop → gnome → keybindings   finde ich nur nur custom0 und custom1
<jojo4> und dort sind diese leider nicht aufgeführt
<subz3r0> desktop gnome metacity oder so
<subz3r0> muss mal eben gucken
<subz3r0> nachgucken
<subz3r0> mom
<jokrebel> !enter
<kubine> jokrebel: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<jojo4> subz3r0: unter apps → metacity → sind glaube ich nur die, welche ich auch über die grafische einstellung (tastatur → tastenkürzel) verändern kann
<subz3r0> apps - metacity -  sind mehrer einträge dort
<ubsy> jokrebel: also die sources.list hat sich okay angehört. Danke erstmal für die Hilfe. Ich melde mich evtl nachher nochmal. Probiere mal direkt per ssh auf die Maschine zu kommen.
<subz3r0> kA wie es im unity ist. allerdings öffnet er bei mir mit shift + F1-Fx, die sachen dich in in der schnellstarter liste hab
<jojo4> subz3r0: ich verwende gnome-shell
<jokrebel> ubsy: Viel Erfolg. 
<subz3r0> dito, dann sollte er die program starten so wie sie in der schnellstarter leiste sind
<subz3r0> "programme"
<jojo4> hm...tut es leider nicht
<subz3r0> sind die funktionen denn gleich? also shift f1 oder shift f2?
<jojo4> keine ahnung warum, ich würde diese tastenkombinationen gerne verwenden, komme dann aber immer in so einen textmodus aus dem ich nicht mehr rauskomme
<jojo4> subz3r0: ja, alle gleich
<subz3r0> hmm
<subz3r0> das hört sich so nach der virtuellen console an
<subz3r0> musste name und pass eingeben? bzw sollst?
<jojo4> ja
<jojo4> genau
<subz3r0> dann drück mal strg+alt+f7
<jojo4> ich versuchs mal
<subz3r0> dann kommste wieder ins gnome. frag mich gerade nur, wieso er bei dir die shift + Fx tasten dazu nutzt?
<jojo4> subz3r0: wunderbar, wenigstens komme ich nun mit dieser tastenkombination wieder zurück ^^ danke schomal
<subz3r0> also ist bei dir Shift+F1 = Strg+alt+F1. Warum wieso, kA
<jokrebel> Barierefreiheit vielleicht?
<subz3r0> wenn dir deine einstellungen vom gnome nicht so wichtig sind, könntest du die config files von dem dconf editor und dem gconf-editor löschen. dann wird gnome zurückgesetzt
<jojo4> subz3r0: das könnte ich versuchen, lösche ich einfach den Ordner ~/.gconf
<jojo4> subz3r0:  und ~/.config/dconf ?
<jokrebel> er erst mal umbenennen
<subz3r0> jo richtig, aber mach zur sicherheit, eigentlich wie immer, nen backup ;)
<jojo4> jap
<jokrebel> s/er/besser
<jojo4> in ordnung, ich starte mal neu
<subz3r0> brauchste nicht
<subz3r0> alt +f2  dann "r" dann enter
<christia1> hi, ein kollege will mit scp ein paar daten auf mein pc schieben. dafuer wuerde ich ihm gerne einen user anlegen. Wie kann ihc vermeiden das er andere ordner ausser seinen home ordner sieht
<subz3r0> christia1, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte#Zugriffsrecht
<kubine> Title: Rechte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> subz3r0: Ihm geht es aber auch um _sehen_ anscheinend.
<jojo4> subz3r0: mit shift + FX komme ich immer noch in diese virtuelle konsole
<subz3r0> wenn du nur bei deinem home den zugriff nicht erlauben willst. sollte "chmod 700 $HOME" reichen
<subz3r0> jojo4, haste vielleicht noch irgendwas "besonderes" installiert? Ubuntu tweak oder sonst was?
<jojo4> subz3r0: ja die tweak-tools habe ich installiert, ich glaube aber, dass ich das problem schon vorher hatte, sicher bin ich mir aber nicht
<subz3r0> jojo4, sorry dann keine Ahnung. hab auch mal google bemüht, aber bis jetzt nix gefunden dazu
<jojo4> subz3r0: habe gerade noch nen anderen laptop mit 12.04 neben mir, dort gibts dieses problem nicht, verwendet aber auch nur unity
<subz3r0> an gnome liegt es nicht. hab x rechner mit der gnome-shell und da hab ich das problem nicht
<subz3r0> darum auch die vermutung mit irgendwelchen extra-tools
<spY|da> wie sehe ich denn welches ubuntu auf meinem server laeuft? 
<jokrebel> spY|da: lsb_release -a
<spY|da> danke 
<spY|da> und its es möglich ein 10.04 server jetzt in meinem fall auf 12.04 server zu updaten oder muss ich wie auf dem desktop von 10.04 auf 10.10 auf 11.04 auf .....
<spY|da> nvm ich habs gefunden auf der ubuntuseite 
<subz3r0> nein das geht, allerdings  sollte man auf das nächste point release warten
<spY|da> in 2 wochen also 
<subz3r0> jo
<subz3r0> geht auch anders. dazu auf der ubuntu seite mal nachschauen. habs nur überflogen gehabt
<spY|da> ich hab naehmlich neue server hardware gekriegt und wollte den umziehen 
<spY|da> und da stellt sich die frage neu machen oder umziehen und updaten 
<spY|da> Note that if you're upgrading from 10.04 LTS, do-release-upgrade will complain "No new release found" until 12.04.1 is released. To force an upgrade, use the -d option. See Ask Ubuntu for more information. 
<spY|da> da steht es ja 
<subz3r0> geschmackssache in meinen augen. Je nachdem wie aufwändig ne neu installation ist
<spY|da> in meinem fall sehr aufwendig, da wuerde ich das upgrade vorziehen 
<jokrebel> spY|da: LTS-Upgrade wäre theoretisch auch vor der 12.04.1 Version möglich aber nicht angeraten.
<subz3r0> das weiss er schon, jokrebel 
<subz3r0> wart einfach die 2 wochen noch und upgrade dann =)
<spY|da> das mache ich auch so 
<spY|da> sonst habe ich statt 2h arbeit, 20h 
<jojo4> subz3r0: die vermutung, dass es an einem "extraprogramm" lag scheint plausibel, ich hab jetzt jedoch mal eine externe tastatur angeschlossen (an meinen laptop) und dort habe ich das problem nicht, es scheint also irgendwie an dem treiber oder den einstellungen der Asus tastatur des laptops zu liegen
<jokrebel> jojo4: Gerade Laptoptastaturen haben oft recht eigenwillige Sonderfunktionen die sich teilweise über Kombinationen der Fn-Taste aktivier-/deaktivierbar sind.
<christia1> subz3r0: genau, gerade in /etc haben viele Dateien sowas wie 554. Und ich will jetzt kein chmod -R 550 /etc oder ähnliches machen
<jokrebel> christia1: Wär dann vielleicht eine Sambafreigabe _eines_ Verzeichnisses  nicht sinnvoller?
<jojo4> subz3r0: ich konnte das problem lösen, für den fall dass es dich interessiert: es lag an der konfigurationsdatei von xmodmap (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xmodmap)
<kubine> Title: Xmodmap › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jojo4> subz3r0: dort war aus irgendeinem grund für Shift + Fx XF86_Switch_VT_8 eingestellt
<subz3r0> thx, fürs teilen :)
<subz3r0> bin nu auch mal in der sonne =)
<jojo4> subz3r0: danke für die hilfe
<ikuwo> huhu
<jokrebel> namd
<ikuwo> habe zwar schon das forum durchgeforstet jedoch auf keionen brauchbaren beitrag gestossen, mein problem ist folgendes: habe auf zwei laptops das aktuelle ubuntu installiert, funzt auch soweit alles super bis auf die situation, dass man den deckel zu klappt, das system sich in standby bringt, jedoch beim wieder aufklappen nicht wieder in den betriebsmodus kommt
<ikuwo> auch power-knopf drücken oder touchpad bespielen bringt nichts
<ikuwo> obwohl lüfter- und festplattengeräusche darauf hinweisen, dass er wieder "anspringt"
<ikuwo> jmd ne idee ?
<jokrebel> ikuwo: Suspend ist bei manchen Systemen etwas "tricky". Wäre das abschalten des Standby beim Deckel zuklappen (also dass der Rechner anbleibt) eine Alternative?
<ikuwo> eher ein kompromiss aber ja würde gehen
<ikuwo> wäre ja auch recht einfach einzustellen
<ikuwo> wunder mich halt bloss, dass das so ein problem bei einem, scheinbar, so ausgereiften system wie ubuntu ist :(
<jokrebel> ikuwo: Ich perönlich hab es bei Rechner wo es nicht Out-of-the-Box klappt aufgegeben Suspend zu nutzen. Bei den heutigen Bootzeiten ja sowieso nicht _so_ das Problem.
<ikuwo> hast du allerdings auch wieder recht
<ikuwo> macht sich vllt auch ein wenig auf der stromrechnung bemerkbar :)
<jokrebel> ikuwo: Aber es steht Dir frei es zu versuchen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pm-utils und  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Energiesparmodi_mit_ACPI sollten da etwas weiterhelfen.
<kubine> Title: pm-utils › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ikuwo> bin mal gespannt obs jetzt bei meinem eigenen, neuen thinpad t400 funktioniert den ich grade mit ubuntu bespiele
<ikuwo> thx kubine 
<LupusE> hi
<LuGiX> Hallo! Ich möchte auf meinem Ubuntu Ein Ordnerrecht so setzen, dass alle Dateien und Unterordner automatisch auf eine bestimmte Gruppe gesetzt werden, also ich mache z.B ein "cp /home/blubb/neues /blubb/ordner und alles was er kopiert hat soll automtisch der gruppe xy zugewiesen werden
<deem> LuGiX: dann musst du ein sticky bit setzen. das sollte dann chmod 6xxx <ordern> sein (die letzten 3 x stehen für die normalen ordnerrechte)
<TheInfinity> LuGiX: siehe ubuntuusers.de wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte#Standard-Einstellung-und-Maskierung
<kubine> Title: Rechte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LuGiX> Also in dem Wiki steht, dass die Datien dann nur vom DATEIBESITZER geändert werden können, aber der besitzer soll ja auch von root nach xyz geändertt werden
<deem> das kommt aufs sticky bit an
<deem> es gibt 3 verschieden
<deem> e
<LuGiX> Ich glaube in dem Fall brauche ich das SGID-Bitr
<deem> joa. hab mich vielleicht etwas verkehrt augedrückt :D
<LuGiX> Nene, hat schon gepasst ich dachte nur es gäbe nur ein Sticky-Bit
<deem> es gibt eigentlich auch nur eines. das andere ist ja setuid und setgid
<johny_> habe in meinen Notebook eine Tasterturbeleuchtung diese geht an wenn ich was tippe gibt es einen Befehl mit dem sie dauerhaft leuchtet und einen um die Beleuchtung wieder auszustellen Ubuntu 12.4 der hier hält sie nicht dauerhaft an ->Tastatur an: xset led named "Scroll Lock"
<beaver74> johny_, könnte mir vorstellen im /proc oder /sys etwas zu finden.. wo kann ich nicht sagen. Du solltest auch Hersteller und Bezeichnung nennen.
<johny_> http://www.sony.de/product/vn-f-series/vpcf24q1e  beaver74 das ist mein Notebook 
<kubine> Title: VPCF24Q1E (VPCF24Q1E, VPCF24Q1E/B.G4) : Technische Daten : VAIO & weitere Computerprodukte : Sony (at www.sony.de)
<LupusE> johny_: das verhalten sollte im bios einzustellen sein. zumindest würde ich es dort bei sony erwarten.
<johny_> die einstellungenim bios sind sehr mager nur visualisierung kann man einstellen und sonst nur das boot verhalten das war es unter windows gab es eine software mit der man sie an und aus machen konnte linux muss auch einen befehl haben schließlich haben immer mehr notebook eine beleuchtung 
<enigma> hi, wieso hat denn der bootloader plötzlich ein debian artwork "universal os - mit erdukgel" und so?
<beaver74> johny_, habe gerade mal im Netz ein wenig gesucht.. 'advanced bios' für dein Sony.. es wundert mich dass du nur so wenige Funktionen dort hast.. musst mal schauen ob da nicht mit einer Tastenkombination hin gelangst.
<LupusE> ob es ein /sys/class/leds/xxx::kbd_backlight oder aehnlich gibt? das sollte das interface sein, seit natty.
<beaver74> johny_, da wird öfter vom flashen gesprochen, was natürlich nicht so ungefährlich ist
<jokrebel> enigma: In welchem Ubuntu ist das bei Dir so?
<LupusE> johny_: btw, wenn 'xset led...' es einschaltet, dann shcaltet es 'xset -led...' aus (manpage lesen).
<beaver74> jokrebel, aber das Ganze vom BIOS der HW direkt zu sagen, wäre natürlich schön.. und hoffentlich möglich.. fände ich sonst unschön
<spY|da> ich hab ein backup von meinem bestehenden server 'getared' :D per live cd grub installiert inkl. update-grub welches auch startet nur der server bleibt beim initramfs haengen wegen uuid, also habe ich ihm die gegen /dev/sda1 getauscht 
<beaver74> johny_, .. sry
<enigma> jokrebel: ubuntu 12.04
<spY|da> gibts da noch ne moeglichkeit ihn zum booten zu bewegen? 
<LupusE> spY|da: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB#Methode-3-Chroot-ueber-ein-Live-System ... das hilft nicht?
<kubine> Title: GRUB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<spY|da> LupusE, das hab ich durch 
<beaver74> spY|da, was kommt jetzt für eine Fehlermeldung.. wo du die UUID gegen /ev/ getauscht hast?
<Lasall> (wenn möglich GRUB 2)
<beaver74> */dev/
<spY|da> das er /dev/sda1 nicht finden kann 
<beaver74> ist die Platte denn /dev/sda ?
<atmega8> enigma, das hatte ich auch mal, das war glaube ich nachdem ich etwas installiert hatte ... was war das letzte was du installiert hast?
<spY|da> also den tarball hab ich auf der neuen hardware entpackt per live den grub installiert  
<spY|da> und ich habe sda1 und sdb1 drin und habe beide kombinationen ausprobiert 
<enigma> atmega8: jede menge updates, gnome shell, ...
<LupusE> spY|da: dann livecd starten, UUID auslesen mittels 'blkid' (ohen '') und vergleichen mit dem Eintrag in der Grub conf.
<spY|da> LupusE, habe ich auch gemacht die UUIDs korrekt sowohl in der grub.cfg als auch in der fstab 
<atmega8> ich glaube es war dieses cairo Zeugs
<spY|da> macht es sinn einen backport kernel zu installieren? das 10.04 ist vom kernel her ja schon nicht mehr ganz so taufrisch 
<beaver74> spY|da, und auf /dev/sdX1 liegt dein / ?
<spY|da> auf /dev/sda1 wenn ich per grml boote liegt mein / 
<LupusE> spY|da: wie soll das beantwortet werden, wenn das problem nichtmal klar ist. du hast das system 'getared'. was soll man sich darunter vorstellen? ich tare am tag auc mehrere files, ohne zwischenfälle.
<spY|da> <spY|da> also den tarball hab ich auf der neuen hardware entpackt per live den grub installiert
<beaver74> spY|da, wie hast du das tar Paket erstellt, mit welchen Optionen?
<LupusE> neue hardware. also ein neuer sata controller?
<beaver74> spY|da, nenn' uns die gesamte Befehlszeile, wenn möglich
<spY|da> im per livecd gestarteten pc partition eingebunden und dann per $tar cvjpf root.tar.bz2 . 
<spY|da> --exclude root.tar.bz2 
<spY|da> sek  $tar cvjpf root.tar.bz2 --exclude root.tar.bz2 . 
<spY|da> habe ich bisher mit arch, gentoo und auch schon ubuntu erfolgreich gemeistert 
<beaver74> schon mal gut zu wissen ;)
<spY|da> und ja neue hardware neuer hardware controller, also muss die initramfs vllt neugebaut werden? 
<beaver74> mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit
<beaver74> johny_, das Modul für den HW-Kontroller liegt in der initrd?
<beaver74> spY|da, oder hast du einen generic Kernel mit sämtlichen Modulen gebaut/vom Setup bauen lassen?
<spY|da> ich habe den distri kernel drin der mitkommt 
<spY|da> kein eigenbau 
<bullgard6> Der 2. Teil war am vergangenen Wochenende. Gut gemacht Sendung. Sie gibt einen guten Einblick in die damalige Geisteshaltung mancher Gelehrter kurz nach dem Kriegsende.
<atmega8> bullgard6, wo gehört dein Beitrag jetzt hin?
<beaver74> spY|da, man kann beim Installieren vom Kernel entscheiden, ob nur angepasst die Module verwendet werden soll oder alle möglichen mit installiert werden.. das wäre imho entscheidend
<bullgard6> atmega8: in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<atmega8> :)
<beaver74> johny_, falls du nur die HW vom Kernel verwenden lässt, die bei der initialen Sicherung verwendet wurde.. musst du den Kernel manuell anpassen und das fehlende HW Modul hinzufügen.. dann evtl. auch sofort statisch in den Kernel.. oder, den Kernel neu installieren, von der Boot-CD aus.. innerhalb einer chroot
<beaver74> johny_, wie groß ist denn dein  vmlinuz-[VERSION]-generic unter /boot ? (falls du die Frage ob alle oder angepasste Module nicht zu beantworten ist, könnte man das hierüber beantworten)
<beaver74> johny_, angepasst sollte der Kernel von 12.04 unter 5 MB, mit allen Modulen größer sein
<beaver74> und die initrd lässt sich auch auslesen.. nur weiß ich gerade nicht wie
<Orcor> ich habe Ubuntu 12.04 und habe gemerkt das bei sudo apt-get update/upgrade der nicht alles  machen kann  was kann ich  nun machen?
<sdx23> Orcor: Fehlermeldung lesen, verstehen und entsprechend handeln. Im Zweifel in einen Nopaste geben dann schauen sich Leute hier das womöglich mal an.
<beaver74> apt-get dist-upgrade.. den Hinweis dazu kann ich in der "Fehlermeldung" auch nicht mehr finden (meine den dort mal gesehen zu haben)
<beaver74> Orcor, 
<Orcor> wie war noch mal das Program wo man einstellen konnte welche pakete man erlaubt zu laden  oder von drit anbiter zulassen konnte? denn synaptik war ich drinnen konnte da nix finden was ich gesucht habe
<jokrebel>  : Orcor: . Paste bitte ein "lsb_release -a" und die komplette Ausgabe von "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ ) Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<spY|da> also das installieren des Backport kernels hat meinem Problem geholfen, danke fuer den Hinweis! 
<spY|da> ich darf nun heim gehen :D
<Orcor> mom
<beaver74> spY|da, schönen Feierabend! :)
<Orcor> http://pastebin.com/A44EbGyP
<kubine> Title: christoph@christoph-MS-7350:~$ lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Di - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> Orcor: Dann bitte auch noch den 2ten Befehl.
<Orcor> ups mom
<Orcor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1147375/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> Orcor: Ok - jede Menge Fremdquellen wie es auschaut … der teil nach dem && fehlt aber, oder?
<Orcor> kenne mich nicht aus
<Orcor> unter upgrade ne sagt der da ist nix zum upgraden
<jokrebel> Orcor: Der _komplette_ Befehl lautete "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" … das mit dem …upgrade fehlte vermutlich.
<Orcor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1147385/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> Orcor: Und wo soll da ein Problem sein? …ooO( mal davon abgesehen dass Du vermutlicht gewagt viele verschiedene Fremdquellen aktiviert hast )
<Orcor> wo kann ich fremdquellen deaktiviren?
<Orcor> heute zb kam bei mir 67 updates usw habe ich gemacht dann habe ich gemerkt das der nur teilweise die machen kann dann habe ich noch mal  die befehle eingegeben dann kommt nichts mehr so wie du es gesehen hast 
<Lasall> kam da eine fehlermeldung oder wie hast du gemerkt, dass der nichts machen kann?
<jokrebel> Orcor: Indem Du zB. PPAs mittels PPA-purge entfernst. Andere Fremdquellen könnten schwieriger werden.
<Lasall> nein
<Orcor> es gibt synaptik und noch irgend was glaube ich aber das finde ich bei mir nicht mehr
<Lasall> Orcor: wie hast du gemerkt, dass das nicht funktioniert hat?
<jokrebel> Orcor: An die Paket-Quellen-Verwaltung kommt man auch über das Softwarecenter (Bearbeiten …) 
<Orcor> weil der bei upgrade manche Sachen nicht gemacht hat  so bald wieder updates kommen wo der automatisch anzeigt  und ich alles machen will kommt das wieder
<Lasall> öffne mal den udpate-notifier
<Lasall> update-notifier
<Orcor> wo fimde ich dem?
<koegs_> Orcor: du kennst doch die Spielchen, Fehlermeldungen in eiun NoPaste...
<Lasall> Orcor: einfach in der Dash eingeben
<Lasall> das ist die Aktualisierungsverwaltung
<Orcor> aha da ist das also  ich schau mich mal um danke für eure schnelle hilfe 
<Orcor> das neue Ubuntu ist bisschen anders 
<Calypso> mahlzeit, bin ich jetz richtig gelandet?
<guntbert> Calypso: stell deine wirkliche Frage
<jokrebel> Calypso: Kommt drauf an was Du fragen willst ;-)
<Calypso> manchmal, wenn 12.04 bootet kann ich danach die tastatur und die maus nich nutzen... und, des öftern kommt's vor, dass das system beim booten... ahm.. "hängen bleibt" und sich stundenlang garnix tut o.O
<bullgard6> Calypso: Dann guck mal in /var/log/dmesg.0. Da müßte etwas zur Ursache stehen.
<Calypso> achso... bin totaler linux neueinsteiger, selbst nach 3 monaten nutzung steig ich noch nich wirklich durch...
<bullgard6> Calypso: Nach 3 Monaten ist das normal.
<Calypso> okay, guck ich in die "dmesg.o." ganz normal über die ordner oder brauch ich es terminal dafür?
<bullgard6> Calypso: In einem Terminal kannst Du eingeben "gedit  /var/log/dmesg.0".
<Calypso> okay, da steht jetz n haufen zeugs dran, woran erkenn ich dass was nich so läuft wie's eigtl sollt?
<bullgard6> Calypso: Dazu braucht man Erfahrung. Du könntest als erstes gucken, ob dort "error" steht oder "err"
<hardcore> guten abend
<bullgard6> hardcore: Guten Abend!
<Calypso> eine zeile hätt ich schon ma...
<Calypso> kay, gibt nur eine
<bullgard6> Calypso:   Dann poste diese Zeile hier.
<Calypso> [    7.663102] EXT4-fs (sdb1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<jokrebel> Calypso: Nopaste das halt mal dann schaun wir drüber.
<jokrebel> ! pasten > Calypso
<kubine> Calypso: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<hardcore> weiss jemand welches programm dafür zuständig ist, dass usb sticks automatisch eingebunden werden?
<Calypso> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410082/
<kubine> Title: Error code › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bullgard6> Calypso: Diese Zeile sieht nicht gut aus! Aber man muß noch ein paar mehr Zeilen davor lesen, um sie genau einschätzen zu können. 
<Calypso> also ich hab mal + 3 vorzeilen und + 2 nachzeilen gemacht...
<jokrebel> ?
<jokrebel> Calypso: Nopaste einfach alles ;-)
<Calypso> alles? des liest sich keiner durch denk ich o.O des is fast gegen ende des kompletten logs
<bekks> Alles.
<Calypso> mkay...
<bullgard6> hardcore: automount wird  in Ubuntu 12.04 durch udisks-daemon bewerkstelligt.
<bullgard6> hardcore: Das ist aber ein komplexer Vorgang, und es sind noch weitere Programme daran beteiligt.
<Calypso> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410087/
<kubine> Title: Error Code 2 (komplett) › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> hardcore: Besser wäre, wenn Du Dein eigentliches Problem beschreibst. 
<jokrebel> Calypso: Maus und Tastatur sind USB-Geräte?
<Calypso> jopp... über bios is eingestellt dass ich die nutzen kann während des bootvorgangs... oder dazwischen (weil ich sonst nich ins bootmenü komm)
<bullgard6> Calypso: Bitte nopastenoch zusätzlich  die Ausgabe von 'df -h'.
<Calypso> okay, wie komm ich an die ran^^
<bullgard6> Calypso: An was?
<Calypso> df -h
 * jokrebel vermutet an die geforderte "Ausgabe von 'df -h'."
<bullgard6> Calypso: Bitte gib diesen Befehl in ein Terminal ein.
<Calypso> kann ich die hier so posten oder muss ich wieder über die site gehen?
<bullgard6> Calypso: Bitte wieder über ein en Nopaste-Service gehen.
<Calypso> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410092/
<kubine> Title: Next thing › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Calypso> sry, hat länger gedauert :(
<bullgard6> Calypso: Das ist die vollständige Ausgabe dieses Befehls? Komisch!
<Calypso> jepp, mehr kam nich...
<bullgard6> Calypso: Welches Modifikationsdatum hat Deine Datei /var/log/dmesg.0?
<Calypso> ich hab die grad über's terminal geöffnet... da steht nix drin o.O
<bullgard6> Calypso: Guck Dir mal diesen Dateinamen im Nautilus an. Da steht das Modifikationsdatumdabei.
<Calypso> ???
<bullgard6> Calypso: Drei Fragezeichen verstehe ich nicht. Bitte formuliere einen vollständigen Satz.
<Calypso> was is nautilus
<bullgard6> Calypso: Nautilus ist der Dateimanager von Ubuntu. Das ist ein Programm.
<Calypso> okay... wie komm ich zu dem dateimanager? ich merk grad, ich weiß zu wenig über ubuntu -_-
<bullgard6> Calypso: Das ist normal. Nicht verzagen. Alle haben mal angefangen bei Linux! 
<bullgard6> Calypso: Welche grafische Benutzeroberfl
<bullgard6> Calypso: Welche grafische Benutzeroberfläche verwendest Du?
<Calypso> ahm... mom... das google ich jetz lieber mal -_-
<bullgard6> Calypso: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grafische_Benutzeroberfl%C3%A4che
<kubine> Title: Grafische Benutzeroberfläche – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<Calypso> ahm... GNOME 3.x sieht am ehesten danach aus
<bullgard6> Calypso: Wenn du GNOME 3 hast, dann kannst Du die Supertaste (auch "Windows-Taste" genannt) drücken,loslassen, und dann »nautilus« eingeben. Enter. Dann sollte ein neues Programmfenster auf Deinem Bildschirm erscheinen.
<Calypso> okay, jetz hat sich "Persönlicher Ordner" geöffnet
<Quacero> gn8
<bullgard6> Calypso: Gut. Und nun navigiere bitte zu /var/log/dmesg.0
<bullgard6> Calypso: Dazu mußt Du in der linken Fensterhälfte zuerst auf »Dateisystem« klicken.
<Loetmichel> btw: was macht man eigentlich ohne windowstaste? 
<Loetmichel> <- ibm ModelM user ;-)
<Loetmichel> sprich: gibts da eine Tastenkombi zum emulieren?
<bullgard6> Calypso: Das weiß ich gar nicht auswendig. Alle meine Computertastauren haben eine Windowstaste.-  Ich werde einmal googeln.
<bullgard6> +t
<sdx23> Loetmichel: du kannst eine Taste umdefinieren zu Super_L
<Loetmichel> sdx23: die brauch ich aber alle. na ja, nicht so wichtig, super hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gebraucht.
<bullgard6> "probiere mal Strg-Alt als Ersatz für die Win-Taste."
<sdx23> Das funktioniert sicher nicht generell.
<bullgard6> Stimmt.
<bullgard6> Vielleicht funktioniert "Strg + ESC".
<bullgard6> Vielleicht funktioniert " ALT+ESC".
<sdx23> Man kann sich das so zusammenbinden, aber sinnvoller wäre, bei unity nachzusehen, ob sie Alternativen anbieten.
#ubuntu-de 2012-08-15
<bullgard6> Was sind »tags for messages« in dem Satz: "You can find tags for other messages by looking at IRC raw server (/server raw)." Siehe http://weechat.org/files/doc/weechat_faq.en.html#filter_irc_join_part_quit
<kubine> Title: WeeChat FAQ (Frequently Asked Questions) (at weechat.org)
<hardcore> moin
<bullgard6> hardcore: Guten Morgen!
<laurox> tag zusammen, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich von root aus eine datei suche?
<Quacero> hi und find sollte helfen
<laurox> danke
<Quacero> zum Beispiel alle jpg's -> find -iname '*.jpg'
<laurox> ja danke
<tobiholz> Hi, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei einigen Fragen zum Bridging unter Ubuntu helfen :) Jemand Ahnung davon?
<k1l_> !frag > tobiholz 
<kubine> tobiholz: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<tobiholz> Wir haben 2 Netzwerke, ein internes(3 Rechner + Rechencluster) und ein externes mit Internetzugang. Rechner1 im internen Netz hat Zugriff auf das externe(wurde uns so genehmigt). Nun soll ein weiterer Rechner2 an dieses Netz angeschlossen werden. Ich würde ihn gerne per Bridge an Rechner1 anschliessen. Wie ist er dann von aussen sichtbar?
<tobiholz> per Bridge hätte er dann ja zugriff auf beide Netze, nur soll unsere Rechnerbetriebsgruppe dies nicht unbedingt mitbekommen
<geser> tobiholz: das Stichwort ist nicht Bridge, sondern NAT und IP-Forwarding (auf Rechner1 einzurichten)
<tobiholz> @geser R2 darf nicht im externen Netz sichtbar sein, würde das damit gehen? das ich den traffic weiterleiten muss ist mir bekannt
<tobiholz> @geser ich hätte das sonst nach dieser anleitung gemacht https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<kubine> Title: NetworkConnectionBridge - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<geser> ja, Rechner2 hat Rechner1 als Gateway und Rechner1 schickt dann die Pakete mit seiner IP weiter (NAT) (und merkt sich natürlich wohin die Antwortpakete wieder zurück müssen)
<dadrc> NAT ist das, was jeder normale Heimrouter auch macht
<tobiholz> problem könnte sein, ich kenne das nur von meinen heimroutern, das sich R1 als Router im externen Netz melden würde
<tobiholz> das darf natürlich nciht geschehen
<geser> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing/ wäre passender (ich weiß nicht, ob es eine Seite im dt. Wiki dazu auch gibt)
<kubine> Title: Internet/ConnectionSharing - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<geser> von sich aus sollte Rechner1 sich nicht als Router melden
<dadrc> Das meiste das von steht auch auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetverbindungsfreigabe
<kubine> Title: Internetverbindungsfreigabe › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<geser> ich weiß aber nicht, wie gut sich NAT an Hand der typischen Nutzung der Ports doch erkennen läßt
<tobiholz> danke schonmal, ich lese nun erstmal die artikel und frage dann weiter
<tobiholz> wenn ich das richtig verstehe ist also die "Internetverbindungsfreigabe" eine "Bridge mit dhcp", oder? eth0 wird auf eth1 gebridged und R2 mit eth1 verbunden. R1 dient dabei als Gateway. Beim bridgen wäre wohl der router des externen netzes das gateway, oder?
<geser> DHCP ist nicht wirklich notwendig dazu, geht auch mit statischen IPs
<geser> aber vom Verständnis hast du recht
<tobiholz> ok, ich habe nun noch ein wenig weiter gelesen und glaube das NAT/IP-Masquerading besser für meine zwecke ist, da dort die ip direkt ersetzt wird
<meiser> was zur hölle? --> http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc5841
<kubine> Title: RFC 5841 - TCP Option to Denote Packet Mood (at tools.ietf.org)
<sysdef> meiser: datum gelesen?
<meiser> sysdef, ist mir jetzt auch aufgefallen ;)
<tobiholz> hat jemand ein tutorial/beispiel für eine nat konfiguration ohne dhcp? oder kann mir sagen worauf ich dabei achten muss?
<tobiholz> ok, hat sich erledigt. aber eine andere frage. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing dort steht folgendes: "sudo ip addr add 192.168.0.1/24 dev eth0" um eth1 einen anderen adresskreis zuzuordnen. warum dann dev eth0?
<kubine> Title: Internet/ConnectionSharing - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Incip> CLOSE
<Incip> sory
<geser> tobiholz: Glückwunsch, du hast einen Fehler auf der Wiki-Seite gefunden :)
<dadrc> Incip, deine Verbindung in Ordnung?
<dadrc> ...
<tobiholz> geser: jaj, ich freu mich wie ein schneekönig. Sollte also tatsächlich eth1 heißen?
<geser> ja
<kultviech> gehts nur mir so oder is libreoffice unbenutzbar geworde
<kultviech> n
<jokrebel> kultviech: Hab keinerlei Probleme damit. Was konkret ist denn bei Dir "unbenutzbar"?
<dadrc> kultviech, konkretes Problem oder nur genereller Austausch? Wenn letzteres, bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<_Phil_> kultviech: warum ?
<kultviech> ich hab in calc & writer andauernd formatierungsprobleme
<_Phil_> ich hab grad ganz andere probleme.... 
<kultviech> hab 2spaltiges dokument, jetzt zereist es die absätze, nehm ich 2 spalten wieder zurück, passt alles
<_Phil_> seit 'n aptitude update && upgrade ist skype weg... 
<_Phil_> wollte jetzt per sudo apt-get install skype  es neu installieren... 
<kultviech> _Phil_: skype weg ist ein neues feature :-D
<_Phil_> jetzt isntalleirt der schon 15 minuten zeugs ??? 
<_Phil_> was ist  da los ?
<koegs_> !wf > _Phil_ 
<kubine> _Phil_: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<talsamon> hallo, bin grad draufgekommen dass ich keine  einstellung für 1280 x 1024 hab, xorg.conf ist auch nicht auffindbar
<talsamon> xubuntu 12.04
<bekks> Per default gibt es keine xorg.conf mehr - welchen Grafikkartentreiber verwendest du denn?
<talsamon> matrix g550
<talsamon> matrox
<talsamon> ist ne alte karte ich weiss, sollt aber trotzdem funktionieren
<leszek> hi
<jokrebel> talsamon: Was sagt randr?
<jokrebel> talsamon: BZW xrandr bitte mal in ein Nopaste
<talsamon> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<talsamon> Screen 0: minimum 400 x 300, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768
<talsamon> default connected 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<jokrebel> talsamon: Grade bei älteren Grafikkarten sollte man schon mal mit 1024x768 zufrieden sein (vorab-Pauschalaussage)
<koegs_> talsamon: viel erfolg und glück http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archiv/Grafikkarten/Matrox
<kubine> Title: Matrox › Grafikkarten › Archiv › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<talsamon> danke mal
<johny_> wie kann ich die schrift sauberer machen habe einen full hd display 16,4 also 134dpi mein galaxy nexus hat über 230dpi da wirkt die schrift schön fein kann ich bei meinen lächerlichen 134dpi was an der feinheit machen? klar die meisten haben billig panels mit 90 bis maximal 100dpi aber will mich damit nicht abfinden, sonst muss ein macbook mit 200dpi her bäm
<koegs_> Groß/Kleinschreibung und Satzzeichen haben schon so manchem geholfen, BÄM!
<jokrebel> johny_: Hast Du denn da Ubuntu drauf? Ist das nicht normalerweise ein Android-Gerät?
<johny_> habe am notebook ubuntu und auf dem handy android was hast das bs mit der pixeldichte zu tun?
<koegs_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Schriftbild_verbessern
<kubine> Title: Schriftbild verbessern › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> johny_: Was hat das Android-Handy (das Du fürs Internet nutzt?) mit dem Schriftbild des Ubuntu-Laptops zu tun? Solltest Du da nicht eher das Laptopmodel bzw. dessen Grafikkarte angeben?
<jokrebel> johny_: Du solltest echt versuchen weniger in Rätseln zu erzählen. Vervielfacht die Lösungsvorschläge ungemein.
<johny_> wenn man keine ahnung hat ist man besser ruhig was hat die grafikarte mit der feinheit des displays zutun? man was redest du da? ich habe mein handy mit einer sehr hohen pixeldichte als vergleich genommen, da mein notebook display leider eine kleinere pixeldichte hat sieht die schrift nicht so fein aus, darum fragte ich wie ich es schaffe mein schrift bild zu verbessern. wenn du keine ahnung von pixeldichte hast seih doch ruhig 
<guntbert> jokrebel: nimms nicht zu schwer ( johny_) - es gibt halt auch solche Leute :(
<jokrebel> guntbert: Ja mei - aber danke fürs Mitgefühl ;-)
<guntbert> :-))
<peter1_> Abend
<peter1_> Nach der Installation von Kubuntu 12.04 kann ich weder skype noch google earth im Softwaremanager (muo) sehen, woran liagt das
<jokrebel_> peter1_: Vermutlich an den fehlenden Paketquellen.
<leszek> peter1_: da es unfreie software ist musst du eine paketquelle für die software einbinden
<peter1_> @jokrebel bitte helfe mir das wieder zu fixen, bin  ein Kubuntu neuling
<leszek> peter1_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Google_Earth
<kubine> Title: Google Earth › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<leszek> und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype
<kubine> Title: Skype › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> peter1_: Wie das unter KDE klappt weis ich leider auch nicht genau. Du musst halt in der Paketverwaltung die entsprechenden Quellen für unfreie Software erst freischalten.
<leszek> Skype ist meines wissens nach nur in Version 2.2 im Ubuntu Partner repo, so dass er 4.0 von der Homepage runterladen muss: http://www.skype.com/intl/de/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<kubine> Title: Skype für Linux – Kostenlose Video- und Sprachanrufe, Sofortnachrichten und Bildschirmübertragung unter Linux (at www.skype.com)
<_Phil_> leszek: genau so ist es. 
<peter1_> sind eigentlich überall Hacken drin (Software von drittanbietern, Canonical-Partner, Unabhängig)
<leszek> peter1_: hast du denn die quelliste neugeladen nachdem du die hacken gesetzt hast ?
<leszek> "auf aktualisierungen prüfen" heisst das bei der Muon Paketverwaltung in der Toolbar
<peter1_> da habe ich geklickt
<leszek> dann sollte zumindest skype in version 2.2 auftauchen
<leszek> ansonsten wie bereits geschrieben für skype bitte von der homepage laden
<leszek> (siehe link oben)
<peter1_> keine Chance das skype drin steht
<jokrebel_> doch
<peter1_> ok, nur bei mir taucht bei Muon skype nicht auf
<_Phil_> lads von der homepage.. was willst du mit 'ner alten 2er version.. na gut.. laufen tut die auch nicht schlechter. 
<peter1_> wie sieht das mit den Updates aus, wenn ich es per Hand installiere
<leszek> die müsstest du dann auch von hand reinziehen
<leszek> aber mal ehrlich
<jokrebel_> Selber Runterladen und Installieren würd ich nen Neuling nicht anraten.
<leszek> skype aktualsisiert alle 5 jahre mal oder so
<leszek> jokrebel_: hast du eine bessere idee ?
<jokrebel_> leszek: Für die meisten tut es die Version die in den Quellen ist auch, oder?
<leszek> naja ich würde aber eine alte verbuggte 2.2beta version nicht gerade für empfehlenswert sehen
<jokrebel_> leszek: Wenn man sich mit Linux/Debian/Ubuntu auskennt/zu helfen weis - ok. Aber nicht als Neueinsteiger IMHO
<leszek> naja ok wenn du meinst. Aber es kann natürlich sein, dass dann in ner woche oder ein paar tagen wieder der support hier ran muss, weil skype 2.2 abkackt oder gespräche nicht funktionieren (und ja die alte version hat solche bugs)
<peter1_> Ich nehm auf nur Skype Datenbank, will im Endeffekt Kopete nutzen
<bullgard6> [GNOME Shell 3.4] Wie startet man das Programm »Wecker« über die GUI? (Wie man es über die Kommandozeile startet, weiß ich.
<bullgard6> )
<leszek> bullgard6: mal ein schuss ins blaue , super taste "wecker" eintippen  ?
<leszek> achja und enter nicht vergessen :P
<jokrebel_> leszek: Ich komm mit der Standardversion von Skype die Ubuntu supportet recht gut klar. Und ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen finde ich die Empfehlung von händischem selbstreinfrickeln etwas überstürzt.
<bullgard6> leszek: hihi Weißt Du, was dann passiert? Dann öffnet sich mein Webbrowser mit der Adresse http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wecker
<kubine> Title: Wecker – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<leszek> jokrebel_: selbstreinfrickeln ? Ein deb runterladen und doppelanklicken. Naja da hab ich ein anderes verständnis von. Was skype 2.2 angeht. Ich hab lange damit podcasts gemacht und eher mäßige erfahrungen damit gemacht. Nunja belassen wir es dabei. Ansonsten kommt ne OT warning noch :)
<leszek> bullgard6: hmm... interessant. Dann scheint es für den wecker keine .desktop datei zu geben (oder die ist nicht lokalisiert). Was passiert den wenn du alarm clock oder nur alarm eingibst ?
<bullgard6> leszek: 1.) Bei "alarm" kommen3 Symbole: 2 sind identisch und rufen beim anklicken ein anderes Weckprogramm auf. Das dritte erzeugt ein Dialogfenster "Wakeup Settings Configuration".
<leszek> aha ok, dann fehlt für das weckerprogramm was du suchst schlichtweg eine .desktop datei in /usr/share/applications
<leszek> bullgard6: sprich erstell einen starter (das ist ja die .desktop datei) für den wecker und kopiere die in /usr/share/applications/ . Dann sollte das auch in der gnome shell auffindbar sein 
<bullgard6> leszek: 1.) Bei "alarm clock" kommen dieselben 3 Symbole. Aber wenn ich nun einfach Enter drücke, dann kommt das gewünsche "Wecker"-Fenster hoch  Voila! -- Danke.
<leszek> wow nice :)
<bullgard6> s/1.)/2.)/
<leszek> seltsam, dass es kein symbol gibt. Naja man kann nicht alles haben
<bullgard6> Ist ja nur eine LTS-Version.
<peter1_> so habe mich einfach mal mit deb file versucht. Skype ist installiert, jedoch stürtzt es sofort beim starten ab
<leszek> könnte natürlich auch sein, dass das ein hidden feature ist. Die Gnome Leute sind ja manchmal bekannt für solche späße
<leszek> peter1_: echt ? Mit einer Fehlermeldung ?
<peter1_> nein, starte skype mal eben über konsole mom
<peter1_> Abgebrochen (Speicherabzug geschrieben)
<leszek> oO, das ist nicht gut
<peter1_> heißt, das system ist doof ?
<leszek> doof ? haha nein
<leszek> das heisst da stimmt etwas gewaltig nicht
<peter1_> frisch installiertes System über CD
<leszek> dann lösche mal skype wieder
<jokrebel_> bullgard6: Könnte vielleicht sein, dass für das Symbol noch ein (X)Neustart nötig wäre.
<peter1_> wie lösch ich skype über die shell wieder
<leszek> sudo apt-get remove skype
<peter1_> so skype ist draussen
<_Phil_> sudo apt-get purge skype
<peter1_> So Skype ist nun deinstalliert
<leszek> peter1_: es ist richtig, dass du die ubuntu partner quelle aktiviert hast oder ?
<peter1_> Sag mir wo die Steht und ich sag dir ob ein Hacken drin ist
<leszek> in den softwarequellen bei muon -> Einstellungen -> Softwarequellen einrichten -> andere software (other software)
<leszek> bzw. software von ubuntu evtl. auch. Habs gerade nicht vor mir xD
<peter1_> Softwsre Packetquellen (main, universe, restricted, multiverse = alle angehackt)
<leszek> und bei 'andere software' auf dem anderen reiter ?
<leszek> da müsste eine ubuntu partner quelle sein
<peter1_> Bei andere Quellen (Canonical, Canonical-Partner, unabhängig, unabhängig-quellcode = alle angehackt)
<leszek> ah ok
<leszek> dann müsste bei dir skype aber auch installiert werden können
<leszek> also die alte version von der partner quelle
<peter1_> skype taucht nicht in muon auf
 * beaver74 vermutet ein 'apt-get update' könnte noch fehlen
<leszek> wir reden aber vom muon paketverwaltungstool und nicht dem muon programmverwaltungstool oder ?
<leszek> weil die programmverwaltung zeigt es in der tat nicht an
<leszek> beaver74: hatten wir schon, siehe weiter oben
<peter1_> Muon-Paketverwaltung
<beaver74> leszek, ok
<leszek> peter1_: und was sagt ein sudo apt-get install skype aus dem terminal ?
<peter1_> der installiert zwar skype. Kann es aber nicht starten
<jokrebel_> peter1_: Auch nicht aus dem terminal heraus?
<leszek> hmm... ich sehe gerade in der partner quelle ist mittlerweile auch skype 4 drinnen
<leszek> das liegt dann also daran
<leszek> ist genau das selbe deb im grunde :P
<peter1_> Abgebrochen (speicherabzug geschrieben)
<peter1_> kein plan was ich noch machen kann ausser system wechsel
<jokrebel_> Vielleicht dieser Bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/skype/+bug/1018616
<kubine> Title: Bug #1018616 “Skype 4 crashes on 12.04” : Bugs : skype (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<leszek> jokrebel_: wenns der bug wäre würde das bedeuten dass die 64bit version kaputt ist, oder die 32bit version 64bit libs ausliefert oO 
<peter1_> nutze hier nur alles 32bit
<leszek> peter1_: und die fehlermeldungen aus dem bugreport hast du bei dir auch nicht mit dem ' wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64 '
<leszek> ?
<peter1_> Abgebrochen (speicherabzug geschrieben)  =   Beim start über die Konsole
<leszek> also sonst nix davor ?
<peter1_> nein
<leszek> ok, dann scheint das ein neuer bug zu sein
<peter1_> http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/2983/uik2f7fl_png.htm
<kubine> Title: Directupload.net - uik2f7fl.png (at s14.directupload.net)
<sysdef> lol @ Speicherabzug
<leszek> peter1_: hast du noch einen versteckten .Skype Ordner in deinem Home Verzeichnis ?
<jokrebel_> Nur vorsichtshalber - vielleicht mal schnell neu booten?
<sysdef> hoert sich an wie Dachfenster
<leszek> haha LOL , eben
<C_A_M> nabend, gibt es hier auch einen off topic kanal? würde mich gerne über die ssh konfiguration/absicherung unterhalten
<leszek> das ist eine methode für system vom hersteller winzigweich
<sysdef> C_A_M: #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<k1l> C_A_M: guckst du ins topic :)
<jokrebel_> C_A_M:  für Unterhaltungen ohne Support-Bezug zu Ubuntu bitte zB. nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<peter1_> @leszek Kein versteckter Skype Ordner
<sysdef> C_A_M: ssh konfiguration riecht aber nach support
<C_A_M> ups, sry danke. das topic war schon recht weit oben
<C_A_M> konfiguriert habe ich ih soweit schon, wollt mich nur allgemein noch ein wenig über sinn und unsinn unterhalten
<sysdef> k
<leszek> peter1_: versuch mal skype --disable-api
<C_A_M> kann mir bitte jemand bei meinem ssh problem behilflich sein. ich kann mich nicht via key einloggen. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410107/   http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410112/
<kubine> Title: ssh › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<C_A_M> ahh, danke, habs gerade doch lösen können
<beaver74> :) schön
<C_A_M> wie so oft, frage is raus und dann machts doch klick im kopp ^^
#ubuntu-de 2012-08-16
<C-A-M> gn8
<peter1_> Was für eine Linux/Ubuntu/Debian Version könnt ihr mir empfehlen
<koegs_> peter1_: l/x/k/ubuntu und ansonsten gehört das in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<eixV> wuerd mal sagen, kommt auf Deine Anforderungen, Lernwilligkeit, etc an ...
<peter1_> ok Frage verschoben
<ben1u> moin, hab ein Problem mit Datei empfangen unter Empathy. Mein Freund nutzt  jitsi mit sip und ich Empathy über GMX Jabber.
<ben1u> da kommt immer folgendes: http://ubuntuone.com/4atcdxKKmk6xzA7CzBXGcv
<ben1u> und es tut sich nichts
<ben1u> also er schickt mir ne Datei und ich wähle den Pfad es speichern soll und dann steht da warten wie im Link
<ben1u> wenn ich zu ihm ne Datei schicke dann passiert rein gar nichts
<ben1u> kein Statusfensterchen und er bekommt auch keine Benachrichtigung, dass was kommt.
<ben1u> telepathy-sofiasip ist installiert.
<rechengehirn> Guten morgen. Ich ha
<rechengehirn> Ich habe eine Frage zur aktuellen aktualisierung des flashplugin-installer. Kennt sich damit jemand aus
<LetoThe2nd> rechengehirn: frag einfach, was du spezifisch wissen willst. :)
<rechengehirn> Also ich habe Flash in Verbindung mit einer Nvidia Karte neulich endlich so hinbekommen, dass ich keine blauen Gesichter mehr sehen muss. Heute gibt es ein Update und ich habe Sorge, dass das wieder von vorne losgeht.
<LetoThe2nd> rechengehirn: kann natürlich sein. aber nachdem man da IIRC nur irgendwo ein häkchen bei "hardwarebeschleunigung" rausmachenmusste oder so, ist das wohl verschmerzbar - im vergleich zu den meist eklatanten und besser schnell geschlossenen sicherheitslücken.
<rechengehirn> LetoThe2nd: Da hast Du wohl recht. Ich kann mich nur leider nicht mehr erinnern, wie ich das Problem nach langer Suche dann gelöst hatte. Ein häkchen wars jedenfalls nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> rechengehirn: punkt 1:
<LetoThe2nd> http://www.hyperblog.de/hoergen.php/2012/04/01/flash-player-fehlfarben-mit-nvidia-treiber
<kubine> Title: Flash Player Fehlfarben mit NVidia Treiber (at www.hyperblog.de)
<LetoThe2nd> sollte ein häkchen sien.
<LetoThe2nd> _WENN_ denn das problem überhaupt noch mal kommt.
<LetoThe2nd> ich würds in jedem fall drauf ankommen lassen.
<rechengehirn> So hatte es bei mir nicht funktioniert. Aber ich werds jetzt trotzdem drauf ankommen lassen.
<UE-> Hi, ich habe bei Unity das Problem, dass ich auf der Dash-Startseite nur zwei Symbole habe. Das "Häuschen"-Home und "Noten"-Musik. Alle anderen fehlen.
<bullgard6> Mit welchem Programm guckt man sich das DocBook-Dokument /usr/src/linux-source-3.2.0/Documentation/DocBook/mtdnand,tmpl an?
<apollo13> bullgard6: vim
<apollo13> außerdem ist es .tmpl und nicht ,tmpl
<bullgard6> apollo13: Danke
<hardcore> ich hab mal ne frage und zwar würde mich von erfahrenen anwendern interessieren einen linux-pro dazu bewegt ubuntu zu benutzen wenn es doch so "elitäre" distros wie arch, gentoo oder debian gibt?
<hardcore> +was
<LetoThe2nd> hardcore: nimm doch dafür unseren channel #ubuntu-de-umfrage äääääh #ubuntu-de-offtopic, ok?
<hardcore> k
<k1l_> UE-: welches ubuntu nutzt du genau? was hast du da scon verändert?
<jokrebel> UE-: Das lässt sich mit MyUnity (im Bereich "Desktop") einstellen.
<coldjack_> Hallo ich habe lubuntu installiert und würde jetzt einiges per Terminal anpassen. Aber mein Terminal ist irgendwie "zerstört" kein Currsor....
<coldjack_> Kann mir vielleicht weiterhelfen
<satorisanja> moin
<k1l_> coldjack_: ?
<k1l_> coldjack_: welches ubuntu ist das genau? gibts fehlermeldungen? welches terminal ist das? kannst du vlt mal nen bild davon zeigen?
<coldjack_> ja also lubuntu 12.04 und den screen siehst gleich
<Frickelpit> coldjack_: schwarze schrift auf schwarzem grund?
<coldjack_> https://www.dropbox.com/s/r2nlovcoqwv96bk/IMG_20120816_111045.jpg
<kubine> Title: Dropbox - IMG_20120816_111045.jpg - Simplify your life (at www.dropbox.com)
<coldjack_> Frickelpit: ich kann gar nicht schreiben
<coldjack_> sonst wird ja immer das /home verzeichnis angegeben.
<coldjack_> und mit alt +f2 gehts auch wunderbar
<coldjack_> strg+alt+f2
<rechengehirn> Nach einem Benutzerwechsel habe ich oft nur noch ein kleines verpixeltes Rechteck auf dem Bildschirm und der Rechner reagiert nicht mehr. Welche Logfiles wären hier interessant?
<k1l_> coldjack_: hmm, ich hab so spontan keine idee. vlt mal ein neues profile in dne einstellungen anlegen
<coldjack_> k11: schon ausprobiert. Har nichts gebracht
<k1l_> coldjack_: und in deinem home verzeichnis nochmal die rechte überprüfen, nicht, dass da wer mit sudo sich die rechte zermöbelt hat
<dadrc> rechengehirn, ~/.xsession-errors des Nutzers und Xorg.log
<coldjack_> k11: und wie kann ich die überprüfen?
<rechengehirn> dadrc: Danke.
<rechengehirn> dadrc: Xorg.log kann ich nicht finden.
<dadrc> rechengehirn, /var/log/Xorg.<Nummer>.log
<frega> frage zu 12.04 mit gnome classic (ohne effekte) - kann ich den passwortschutz beim aufwachen aus dem standby (oder die "bildschirm sperren" funktionalität überhaupt :) wieder aktivieren? 
<dadrc> frega, im Zweifelsfall xlockmore (-gl) oder xtrlock (oder ...)
<UE-> @jokrebel habe myunity mal installiert und schau es mir an. Danke für den Hinweis.
<IrcDroidClient> hi ich habe ein großes problem immer wenn ich versuche mich im terminal anzumelden springt er nach pw eingabe wieder auf login
<dadrc> IrcDroidClient, kannst du in der Desktopumgebung anmelden?
<IrcDroidClient> ja
<IrcDroidClient> aber ich brauch den terminal
<IrcDroidClient> denn ich habe mir irgendwelche rechte glaub ich zerschossen
<IrcDroidClient> oder was geloscht...
<IrcDroidClient> beim desktop kann ich den terminal gar nicht nutzen da ich dort keinen curssor habe..
<coldjack>  
<dadrc> coldjack, Moment, kurz was gucken
<dadrc> coldjack, probier mal bitte: Alt-F2, lxterminal -e /bin/bash
<coldjack> also dse terminal geht auf aber schreiben kann ich immer noch nicht
<dadrc> coldjack, was steht in der /etc/passwd als Shell für deinen Nutzer?
<dadrc> Das ist der Eintrag hinter dem letzten Doppelpunkt
<coldjack> "/bin/bash"
<dadrc> hmpf, das sieht so richtig aus.
<coldjack> schade
<dadrc> Und wenn du lxterminal -e /bin/dash machst?
<coldjack> bekomm ich $
<dadrc> Yay, ne Shell
<dadrc> Irgendwo, irgendwie, ist deine Bashconfig kaputt
<dadrc> (Oder dein Bash)
<coldjack>  na super
<coldjack> und wie krieg ich die wieder zum laufen
<bullgard6> Wie erhöht man die maximale Anzahl der zurückscrollbaren Zeilen im GNOME-Terminal?
<dadrc> coldjack, pack mal bitte `apt-cache policy bash` in einen Pastebin
<dadrc> Hast ja jetzt eine (wenn auch rudimentäre) Shell
<coldjack> ja aber nutzen kann ich die nicht
<coldjack> also cd geht nicht
<coldjack> wo isz die apt-cache?
<dadrc> Das ist ein Befehl, den kannste eingeben, der geht
<dadrc> (cd geht auch, aber Dash hat keine PWD-Anzeige)
<ubuntuneuling> moin freunde!
<jokrebel> bullgard6: Bei "Bearbeiten" Profileinstellungen" Rollbalken"
<coldjack2> http://nopaste.info/2fb81370dd.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<ubuntuneuling> ubuntu benötigt wohl ein update...und will von mir, dass ich einen datenträger einlege. problem: dieser laptop ist ohne cd laufwerk, was mache ich da ambesten? ^^
<dadrc> ubuntuneuling, die CDs aus der Quellenliste rauswerfen und die Updates ausm Internet ziehen
<ubuntuneuling> dadrc: okay... wie genau stelle ich das an? gehts auch übers terminal?
<dadrc> ubuntuneuling, ja. /etc/apt/sources.list editieren
<dadrc> Erste Zeile müsste "deb cdrom:[irgendwas] " sein
<coldjack> dadrc: kannst du mit der paste etwas anfangen?
<dadrc> Die mit # auskommentieren
<dadrc> coldjack, ja, bringt uns leider nicht weiter. Richtige und aktuelle Version von Bash ist installiert
<ubuntuneuling> dadrc: okay. ich bin da zublöd für... grafische lösung? :D
<coldjack> mhm, und das ich echt irgendwelche rechte versehntlich zerschossen habe?
<dadrc> coldjack, gucken wir gleich mal
<dadrc> ubuntuneuling, software-properties-gtk starten
<coldjack> ok danke
<dadrc> Zweiter Tab, da kannste die cdrom-Quelle deaktivieren
<bullgard6> jokrebel: Vielen Dank!
<ubuntuneuling> sources.list habe ich jetzt offen... was erstze ich da?
<dadrc> coldjack, `ls -l $(which bash)` ausführen und mir die Ausgabe geben, sollte nur eine Zeile sein
<dadrc> ubuntuneuling, wie gesagt, da müsste eine Zeile sein, die mit "deb cdrom" beginnt
<dadrc> Die mit einer Raute am Anfang auskommentieren
<coldjack> dadrc:http://nopaste.info/6781370c7a.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<dadrc> coldjack, hast du den ganzen Befehl eingegeben, inklusive des Krams in der Klammer?
<coldjack> ja
<dadrc> Was gibt `which bash`?
<dadrc> ... aus?
<coldjack> nichts
<dadrc> Das hingegen ist ungewöhnlich
<dadrc> `ls -l /bin/bash`?
<coldjack> -rw-rw-r-- 1 snickers snickers 110 Aug 15 12:33 /bin/bash 
<coldjack> hab aber nichts an der /bin/bash bewusst verstellt?
<k1l_> da sollte root root und noch die x stehen
<dadrc> was k1l_ sagt.
<k1l_> da ist was gehörig schief gelaufen gestern mittag beim fummeln
<coldjack> ja 
<coldjack> da seh ich auch
<coldjack> aber wie aender ich das jetzt auf root root
<k1l_> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 955024 Apr  3 17:58 /bin/bash        so siehts bei mir aus
<dadrc> chmod 755 /bin/bash; chown root:root /bin/bash
<beaver74_> ist denn nur /bin/bash betroffen?
<coldjack> chmod 755 /bin/bash; chown root:root /bin/bash chown: Ändern des Eigentümers von »/bin/bash“: Die Operation ist nicht erlaubt 
<k1l_> den rest kann er sich ja mit der dann funktionierenden shell wieder herrichten :)
<dadrc> coldjack, dann mit sudo
<k1l_> coldjack: sudo davor
<coldjack> ja hab ich
<beaver74_> dann mal ein aufreibendes Vergnügen ;)
<Frickelpit> coldjack: vor dem chown auch
<coldjack> ja das steht davor^^
<dadrc> coldjack, das sind 2 Befehle... was Frickelpit sagt.
<coldjack> ja 
<coldjack> einmal den mit 775 und einmal mit chown root
<dadrc> aber sudo chmod 755 /bin/bash klappt ohne Fehler?
<coldjack> ja
<coldjack> der andere jetzt auch
<coldjack> komisch hab mich wohl vertippt
<coldjack> x neustarten?
<dadrc> coldjack, brauchste nicht
<dadrc> jetzt sollte dein Terminal wieder gehen
<coldjack> dadrc: aber mein "normaler terminal" geht immre noch nicht
<coldjack> "/bin/bash -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 110 Aug 15 12:33 /bin/bash "
<dadrc> coldjack, und `lxterminal -e /bin/bash`?
<geser> ist /bin/bash mit 110 Bytes nicht arg klein?
<coldjack> negativ:(
<geser> was sagt denn "file /bin/bash"?
<coldjack> "file /bin/bash /bin/bash: Bourne-Again shell script, UTF-8 Unicode text executable "
<dadrc> geser, gut, dass du das sagt, ist mir garnicht aufgefallen
<geser> warum ist deine Bash ein Bash-Script?
<dadrc> Was hast du denn da gebastelt? o0
<dadrc> Wenn der Rest noch geht: Bash neuinstallieren
<coldjack> also, ich habe gestern nur encfs für meine dropbox eingerichtet
<geser> ich würde jetzt auch ein "sudo apt-get --reinstall install bash" vorschlagen
<dadrc> ^
<coldjack> soll ich reinstall versuchen?
<beaver74_> positiv
<geser> vielleicht vorher mal so aus Neugier reinschauen, was da in /bin/bash steht
<coldjack> es geht wieder^^^
<coldjack> super dankeschön
<coldjack> Frag mich nicht, was ich da gestern zerstört habe
<noggo> habe mir jetzt mal "Avant Winodw Navigator" installiert, nur habe ich jetzt ein pluszeichen in der leiste und möchte es loswerden. gibt es dafür eine lösung?
<leszek> hi
<frega> noch ne 12.04 gnome classic frage :) diesmal zu gnome-screenshot - weiß einer wo kann ich das "filename pattern" einstellen kann also "Bildschirmfoto vom {DATE}" zu was anderem ändern? 
<jokrebel> frega: Kann man vor dem Klick auf "speichern" doch beliebig abändern.
<frega> jokrebel: ja, aber ich hätte gerne ein pattern so "wie's früher war" - da hat er einfach "hochgezählt"
<jokrebel> frega: Vielleicht liefert Dir http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bildschirmfotos oder http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wiki/Bildschirmfotos etwas was Dir da weiterhilft. Vielleicht ja über ein anderes Programm wie zB. Shutter.
<kubine> Title: Bildschirmfotos › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> ksnapshot
<mat619> Tag zusammen. Im englischen channel geht's arg zu gerade, darum versuch ich's mal hier:
<mat619> Weiß jemand zufällig wie man heutzutage am besten einen komplett offenen samba share anlegt? ohne jegliche authentifizierung.
<leszek> mat619: steht doch alles hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba
<kubine> Title: Samba › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba#Freigaben-bereitstellen
<kubine> Title: Samba › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> ach
<leszek> :)
<mat619> sorry, auf die idee das zu lesen bin ich auch schon gekommen - haken daran ist, dass es genau über meine frage keine auskunft gibt
<mat619> allein das thema, worauf man heutzutage "security =" setzen muss, um tatsächlichen echten guest zugriff zu erlauben, bleibt offen
<mat619> share war's früher soweit ich mich erinnere, aber das ist wohl deprecated, sagt mit testparm
<apollo13> siehe http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/smb.conf.5.html
<kubine> Title: smb.conf (at www.samba.org)
<jokrebel> mat619: Laut http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server_GNOME#Gastzugriff-und-Benutzerkonto ist ein Gastzugriff kein Problem
<kubine> Title: Samba Server GNOME › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mat619> jokrebel: ja, guest ok usw. gibt es schon, nur wird's dennoch verwehrt, egal was ich einstelle
<apollo13> dann musst du ins logfile gucken
<apollo13> loglevel erhöhen und schaun was drin steht
<mat619> früher musste man afaik zum einen security = share setzen, den guest user einem lokalen linux user zuweisen, und die permissions des ordners so einstellen, dass die group sambashare rwx hat.
<mat619> damit komm ich heute nicht mehr weiter, da er blökt, security = share sei deprecated, und damit verschwindet der share komplett. setze ich es auf user, fragt er nach credentials, ob wohl ich guest ok gesetzt habe
<mat619> apollo13: gute idee, an den loglevel hatte ich jetzt nicht gedacht... bisher loggt er nur permission denied, aber das sagt mir windows auch :D
<apollo13> guest ok, public, writeable, map to guest und freunde solltest alle haben
<mat619> ok, auch cool. problem soeben gelöst indem ich die zeile security spaßes- bzw. eher frusthalber einfach mal gelöscht habe. und schon geht's. muss ich das verstehen? O.o
<mat619> muss mir in 'ner ruhigen minute echt nochmal den verbose log output zu gemüte führen. wirre sache.
<noggo> hallo, habe mir jetzt mal "Avant Winodw Navigator" installiert, nur habe ich jetzt ein pluszeichen in der leiste und möchte es loswerden. gibt es dafür eine lösung?
<jokrebel> noggo: Nopaste doch vielleicht mal einen Screenshot davon; Vielleicht weis ja dann jemand was Du meinst.
<hardcore> weiss jemand aus dem kopf welches paket notwendig ist um launchpad zu durchsuchen?
<hardcore> via konsole
<dAnjou> hardcore: das scheint echt schwer googlebar zu sein
<noggo> hardcore: evtl. y-ppa-manager
<dAnjou> noggo: ich bezweifle mal, dass das ein konsolenprogramm is
<noggo> zu meiner frage bzgl. Avant Window Navigator mal ein screenshot  http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/7259/auswahl001.png
<noggo> zu spät gelesen mit dem wunsch auf der konsole
<jokrebel> noggo: Ist das vielleicht einfach zum "hinzufügen" weiterer Programmstarter?
<noggo> jup. wenn ich ein programm hinzufüge ist es weg aber nach dem einloggen ist es wieder da
<bullgard6>  /usr/src/linux-source-3.2.0/Documentation/DocBook/Makefile: "This makefile is used to generate the kernel documentation, primarily based on in-line comments in various source files." Was sind »_in-line_ comments«?
<bullgard6> hardcore: Es gibt einen Kanal #launchpad
<dAnjou> bullgard6: normalerweise sind das Quelltext-Kommentare, die wirklich in Funktionen zwischen Quelltext-Zeilen stehen
<beaver74> bullgard6, http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/CodingStyle
<dAnjou> bullgard6: normalerweise wird nämlich nur die Funktion als ganzes dookumentiert, und das bei C und C++ auch nur in den header-Dateien
<laurox> ich möchte einer bestehenden datei eine zeile hinzufügen. nehme ich dafür auch touch?
<laurox> sry für die unterbrechung
<dadrc> laurox, nein
<dadrc> echo "zeile" >> datei
<dadrc> Hängt Zeile hinten an die Datei an
<laurox> das habe ich gesucht, danke
<dadrc> Nur nicht eins der > vergessen, sonst überschreibst du die Datei
<jokrebel> noggo: Les da grad was von "awn-settings"; vielleicht lässt sich das ja da drüber konfigurieren. Hab das leider selbst nirgends installiert.
<jokrebel> noggo: …fahr aber grad schon meinen Testrechner hoch ;-)
<noggo> jokrebel: ok thx
<laurox> danke für den tip
<jokrebel> noggo: Muss dafür schnell mal 67 Pakets installieren ;-/ Ist das unter Unity oder Gnome?
<noggo> gnome-shell
<dAnjou> noggo: die hat doch schon nen dock
<hardcore> kann mir hier wer weiter helfen: http://pastie.org/4521551
<kubine> Title: #4521551 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<hardcore> ich kann nichts mehr mit apt installieren
<hardcore> ach jetzt gehts apt-get -f install hat geholfen dachte das ist auf das aktuelle paket bezogen
<noggo> dAnjou: also bei mir war kein dock da als ich die gnome-sehll installiert habe
<dreamon> Wie gibt man im Netzwerkmanager einen reinen HEX WEB Key ein ? Also nicht Ascii. Es steht zwar Hex oder Ascii dort. Aber komme keine Verbindung hin.
<dAnjou> noggo: klick mal auf Aktivitäten links oben und guck an die linke Seite
<dreamon> Ups, solle WEP heißen nicht Web
<dAnjou> was hat denn hex mit ascii zu tun?
<dAnjou> hex lässt sich komplett mit ascii-zeichen darstellen
<dreamon> dAnjou, Nunja. Den Key nicht. der Heißt in Hex 12:34:56 . . .  und da kommt nichts eingebbares raus
<dreamon> Hab es schon mit http://www.dolcevie.com/js/converter.html umrechnen lassen.. aber der Zeit für 91 das gleiche Ascii zeichen an wie für 12
<kubine> Title: Hex/Ascii Converter (at www.dolcevie.com)
<noggo> dAnjou: achso dises meinst du
<dreamon> Zeit=zeigt
<geser> dreamon: hast du die ":" miteingegeben? oder weggelassen und nur die Hex-Zeichen eingegeben?
<dreamon> geser, Wenn ich die : drin habe dann läßt er mich nicht mehr auf Verbinden klicken.
<geser> und "ohne" gibt es keine Verbindung?
<dreamon> geser, Genau. 
<geser> hast du mal mit iwconfig probiert ob es am NM liegt oder doch woanders?
<dreamon> geser, Ich hab noch nie über iwconfig eine Verbindung aufgebaut. Sollte ich dazu den NM irgendwie deaktivieren?
<jokrebel> noggo: Wenn ich das auf die schnell richtig gesehen hab, muss man dafür in den Einstellungen das passende Applet aus den "aktive Applets" herausziehn.
<noggo> jokrebel: dann sind die anwendungsstarter aber auch weg
<geser> dreamon: wäre vermutlich besser, aber ich habe spontan keine Idee wie genau, da ich NM kaum nutze
<dreamon> geser, Immerhin. Kann man mit iwconfig den Hexkey eingeben. Weißt du das?
<geser> dreamon: iwconfig wlan0 key 1234567890AB
<dreamon> geser, Und wenn er Ascii wäre?
<bullgard6> dAnjou, beaver74:  Vielen Dank! 
<geser> iwconfig wlan0 key s:password
<geser> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man8/iwconfig.8.html :)
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Manpage: iwconfig - configure a wireless network interface (at manpages.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> geser, Vielen Dank. Hab dann auf dem Balkon was zu tun. ;)
<dreamon> geser, bullgard6, jokrebel Schönen Tag noch.
<bullgard6> dreamon: Dir auch!
<noggo> komisch. nach einem neustart des rechners ist das pluszeichen nun nicht mehr da. habe den rechner schon mehrmals neu gestartet und immer war es da. warum auf einmal nicht mehr keine ahnung.
<newan> Hallo, wollte mein System heute auf eine ssd umziehen, (Neuinstalliert und /home/ kopiert) leider funktioniert nicht alles wie vorher, wie ziehe ich den richtig um so das alles wie vorher funktioniert?
<bekks> Was "funktioniert" denn nicht?
<newan> z.b meine Multimediatasten
<newan> thinkpad t510i
<bekks> Die musst Du natürlich wieso so wie vorher konfigurieren. Die Konfiguration lag sehr wahrscheinlich nicht in /home, da sie nicht benutzerabhängig ist.
<newan> nur ist das so lange her das ich nimmer weiß wie ichs angestellt habe, wo liegt den so ne konfig hab die alte platte ja noch verfügbar
<newan> etc
<bekks> Normalerweise in /etc
<k1l_> newan: schau einfach ins thinkwiki
<beaver74> newan, mach es dir doch einfacher, und kopiere alle Daten vom OS von deiner alten Platte auf die SSD.. oder gibt es Gründe das nicht zu tun?
<newan> ne gibt keine gründe, nur wissen engpässe
<newan> k1l_: das hab ich getan :-(
<beaver74> newan, CloneZilla wäre eine Möglichkeit das auf einfache Art zu erledigen
<newan> beim klonen müsste die ss aber genauso groß sein das ist sie leider nicht
<beaver74> newan, du hattest die HDD nicht partitioniert, so dass die auf der SSD Platz finden würde
<newan> meine alte platte hatte nur eine partition war aber nur zu 20% belegt
<newan> hab dann neuinstalliert uaf der ssd und das /home kopiert, werde jetzt noch /etc kopieren
<beaver74> wie viel Daten liegen denn dort.. und wie groß ist deine SSD?
<newan> das passt 60gb ssd ca 45 gb auf der alten
<newan> aber kann noch auslagern
<beaver74> musst du wissen.. /etc kopieren könnte natürlich auch klappen
<newan> so /etc kopieren alleine brachte keinen erfolg habe jetzt eine apt liste aller alten programme erstellt und installiere diese das dauert bei meiner leitung noch was ;-)
<bekks> Wieso kopierst du nicht die komplette Installation der alten Platte auf die SSD?
<bekks> Ist doch wesentlich einfach, als zu versuchen, dass System aus der Erinnerung heraus wieder richtig zu konfigurieren?
<newan> hab nur das system kann ich das einfach rüberbügeln?
<bekks> Ich verstehe diesen Satz nicht.
<newan> cp -r /mediaxy/ /     .. reicht?
<bekks> nein.
<bekks> In ein laufendes System sowieso nicht.
<newan> bootcd und dann kopieren
<bekks> Richtig. Partitionen passend anlegen, Dateisysteme erstellen, alles rüberkopieren (in die richtigen Partitionen), fstab wieder anpassen, da sich die UUIDs geändert haben, grub neu installieren und fertig.
<newan> ohje das muss ich mir erst anlesen ... aber danke ich frag wenn ich nicht weiterkomme
<jokrebel> stenbuk: Fix bitte Deine Verbindung.
<drunkensploit> Hallo :)
<drunkensploit> ..bin neu im IRC und könnte ein bisschen Hilfe gebrauchen. Wie kann ich meine IP verbergen. .? Bekam den Tip //mode $me +x  . .jedoch funktioniert dieser nicht wirklich. Nutze Pidgin und Ubuntu 10.04. Vielen Dank im voraus mfg DnB
<Frickelpit> drunkensploit: am besten wäre es, wenn du als erstes einen vernünftigen client für IRC nimmst. pidgin ist da eher suboptimal für
<drunkensploit> hättest du vielleicht nen vorschlag ?
<drunkensploit> es gibt da ja schon mehr als einen :)
<Frickelpit> xchat z.b.
<drunkensploit> irssi zB ? oder doch lieber den xchat ? entschuldige aber ist noch alles neuland für mich im mom
<Frickelpit> oder wenn KDE in benutzung ist, dann Konversation
<Frickelpit> drunkensploit: wenn du mit einem konsolenclient zurecht kommst, dann irssi oder weechat
<drunkensploit> ..nutze gnome. Dass kann ich erst sagen wenn ich einen der beiden ausprobiert hab =) 
<drunkensploit> vielen Dank! werde mir die beiden jetzt mal genauer ansehen.. 
<Frickelpit> drunkensploit: wenns dir nur um die IP geht, dann google mal nach cloak freenode, da sollte was für dich dabei sein
<drunkensploit> danke danke ! :) 
<Frickelpit> np
<drunkensploit> weechat sieht sehr interessant aus ... jedenfalls auf den ersten Blick. Werde ich gleich mal testen DANKE NOCHMAL 
<drunkensploit> ..tschüss :)
<leszek> re
<drunkensploit> so so.. WeeChat installiert, kurzer Blick ins Benutzerhandbuch ..und *SCHLUCK* ..angefangen zu lesen. Ich denke bis ich zu dem Thema IP verschleiern komme kann noch ein Weilchen dauern.. :) 
<subz3r0> die kannste eh nicht "verschleiern"
<subz3r0> zumindest nicht mit nur weechat
<subz3r0> bnc ordern, proxy besorgen etc.. pp...
<subz3r0> du kannst hier allerdings nach ner cloak fragen.... schau mal im offiziellen channel von freenode nach...
<jokrebel> Oder bei Feenode brav um ne cloak bitten.
<jokrebel> +r
<drunkensploit> tschuldigung falsche Wortwahl.. Ich wäre nur sehr froh wenn sie nicht gleich hinter meinem Nutzernamen in der Info erscheinen würde.
<Fuchs> drunkensploit: Du willst eine cloak
<jokrebel> drunkensploit: Was Du a) aber nicht über den IRC-Client lösen kannst, aber b) auch kein Ubuntu-Problem ist <g>
<Fuchs> drunkensploit: moment, ich schaue, aber bitte frag das naechste mal in #freenode
<jokrebel> drunkensploit: Schau bei http://freenode.net/faq.shtml unter "Getting help"
<kubine> Title: freenode: frequently-asked questions (at freenode.net)
<Fuchs> jokrebel: bin schon dran 
<subz3r0> der gute jokrebel überliest heute alles :D
<Fuchs> drunkensploit: darf ich Dich kurz privat anschreiben? 
<drunkensploit> ..da hast was falsch verstanden. Der wechsel von pidgin zu weechat war lediglich ein vorschlag eines netten users hier im channel :) nach weechat, wollte ich mich dann mit der "cloak" sache vertraut machen
<drunkensploit> natürlich gerne
<c_korn> wie kann es sein, dass ein ordner mit "du -sh WoW" 16Gig ausgibt, aber nautilus die richtige größe von 21Gig anzeigt?
<jpds> c_korn: Und du -sbh Wow anzeigt?
<c_korn> 21Gig :O
<c_korn> habe den Ordner gerade mit netcat vom notebook auf meinen rechner gezogen und mich gewundert, warum "du -sh Wow" auf beiden rechner etwas anderes anzeigt
<c_korn> jedenfalls danke, jpds ;)
<jpds> c_korn: Bitte.
<newan> Hallo, nach einer Neuinstallation geht alles nur meine hotekeys für sound auf einem thinkpad t510. unter 11.04 brauchte ich nur xfce4-volumed installieren und es tat. nun nicht mehr, was hab ich ggf noch vergessen
<guntbert> newan: kannst du das noch einmal, aber verständlich formulieren (richtige Satzzeichen sind oft hilfreich :-))
<canta> guntbert: 11.04 xfce4-volumed installieren hat gereicht.. 12.04 es reicht nimmer.. und es issn thinkpad t510.. und es geht um die volumenknoeppe..
<newan> Hallo, habe 12.04 installiert. Das einzige was nicht funktioniert sind die Hotkeytasten für lauter/leiser. uner 11.04 musste ich das paket xfce4-volumed installieren. Scheinbar habe ich aber noch was vergessen, das es jetzt nicht funktioniert
<guntbert> canta: was sollen wir uns unter "Hallo, nach einer Neuinstallation geht alles nur meine hotekeys für sound auf einem thinkpad t510." vorstellen? (ich selbst hab mit sound wenig am Hut)
<canta> guntbert: Habe es dir nur verstaendlicher umgesetzt, weil ich das was er sagte verstaendlich fand und dachte dann uebersetze ich es halt
<guntbert> newan: seltsam, ich hab ein T60, softkeys funktionieren hier, start einmal xdev
<guntbert> canta: danke :-/
<guntbert> xdev
<canta> guntbert: Bitte :)
<guntbert> newan: sorry, xev
<newan> event tester kommt
<newan> reagiert wenn ich die tasten benutze
<newan> möchtest du die ausgabe haben?
<guntbert> newan: hilft nix, Tastenkonfig ist nicht wirklich meine Stärke, aber wenn sie erkannt werden, kannst du sie auch auswerten lassen - schau einmal unter ubuntuusers.de nach
<bekks> newan: Hast Du dein altes System inzwischen rüberkopiert?
<newan> bekks: nö hab ich nichtgeschafft aber system läuft komplett nur meine hotkeys für sound wollen nicht mehr
<bekks> Soweit waren wir schon vor der ganzen Aktion :P
<bekks> Und was ist an cp -a nicht zu schaffen? :)
<newan> tjo linux noob ... ne boote nicht mehr hab dann versucht die ftab mit der uuid anzupassen aber irgendwie war da nen fehler drin
<bekks> Ja, deswegen sagte ich Dir ja vorher schon, dass du die fstab anpassen musst :)
<newan> frage wenn ich die jetzige fstab mit den uuid sichere und nach dem cp einspiele, geht das?
<bekks> Nur, wenn sich an den Partitionen nichts ändert.
<newan> ne die lasse ich ja gleich kopiere ja nur die alte platte drüber
<newan> dann teste ich das wohl nochmal ;-)
<_Phil_> was ich auch mache.. es funktioniert nicht. 
<canta> ..... was?
<_Phil_> ich bin im falschen channel.. sorry.. 
<canta>  :p nichts fuer ungut.
<_Phil_> oder gibts hier mint user ... die auf Mate arbeiten ?
<dekanl> Hallo, habe die Ubuntu 11.04 gestartet auf Windows 7, es kam demo und vorinstallation habe geklickt somit reboot jetzt steht lediglich anmeldung somit username und passwort was nun?
<canta> 11.04?
<dekanl> wubi steht dabei
<dekanl> ja, oder ich hab es damals falsch beschriftet
<dekanl> koennte also auch ne 10ner version sein
<k1l> da gibst du nun deinen username und passwort ein
<dekanl> habe ja noch gar keins
<canta> wieso laedst du dir nicht die aktuelle? 12.04 soll ziemlich gut geworden sein, und ist LTS
<dekanl> ich will es ja installieren somit klickte ich auf demo und vollinstallation
<dekanl> läuft auf aeltren nicht so super 
<k1l> dekanl: ist das nun eine live-umgebung?
<dekanl> problem ist nun einfach das die cd starte und ich nach einem username und passwort gefragt werde da ich auf demo und install geklickt habe
<dekanl> denke schon leider kam bisher nichs von installieren
<k1l> dekanl: und wenn du es eh installieren willst dann vergiss diesen wubi-müll und mach es klassisch auf eigene partitionen
<k1l> dekanl: ??
<dekanl> ich versuch es noch mal
<canta> wenn du ressourcenbeschraenkt bist waere das derivat mit lxde vllt was?, aeltere non LTS versionen sind glaube ich nicht so empfehlenswert afaik
<k1l> dekanl: beschreib bitte mal genau was du gemacht hast. und eine alte version zu installieren macht eh keinen sinn, da die keine updates mehr bekommen. da saugst du besser erst die 12.04 und installierst die
<dekanl> cd rein username abfrage 
<dekanl> oder auch: windows 7 starten ubuntu oeffnet auf demo und vollinstall klick reboot und username abfrage
<k1l> nimm mal ubuntu und ubuntu (oder gar kein passwort)
<k1l> dekanl: was denn nun?
<dekanl> ich werde es mal versuchen ansonsten lade ich eben die 12.04 danke
<dekanl> ich habe beide schritte versucht ;)
<k1l> dekanl: und wenn du eh einen alten rechner hast, dann schau dir direkt Lubuntu an
<dekanl> ok danke
<newan> bekks: es rennt Xd musste nur noch grub updaten, das hab ich aber nun hinbekommen
#ubuntu-de 2012-08-17
<brandinho> hi
<bazZ> MOIN
<bullgard6>  Mein NAS-Server hat eine Backupdatei erzeugt mit der Dateinamenergänzung ».rom«. Mein  Ubuntu 12.04 Nautilus erkennt dieses Dateiformat nicht.. Gedit zeigt den Inhalt ziemlich chaotisch an. Was ist ein geeignetes Werkzeug, um sich den Inhalt dieser  .rom-Datei anzusehen?
<japplo> Moin, so ich hatte eben Xubuntu in einer VM installiert und über die rc.local verschiedene service stoppen. Aber so wie unter anderen Distries geht es komischerweise nicht,,,,
<geser> bekommst du eine Fehlermeldung?
<geser> warum lässt du die Dienste erst starten um sie dann wieder zu beenden statt sie direkt nicht starten zu lassen?
<japplo> ja, /etc/rc.local: 16: /etc/rc.local: [[: not found
<comm_a_nder> paste mal deine rc.local
<comm_a_nder> aber nichtsdestott hat geser recht mit seinen worten, warum erst starten, wenn du sie nicht benötigst
<japplo> warum kommt jetzt der Fehler:? WARNUNG: Die folgenden Pakete können nicht authentifiziert werden!
<japplo> sudo apt-get install pnopaste-cli
<japplo> WARNUNG: Die folgenden Pakete können nicht authentifiziert werden!
<japplo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1152117/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<japplo> warum kann das nicht authentifiziert werden? 
<comm_a_nder> erstmal zu deinem rc.local problem: die rc.local wird als dash ausgeführt und die kann kein [[ ]] als if Konstrukt
<japplo> warum kann die das nicht? Unter anderen Distries geht das auch
<comm_a_nder> nein unter anderen distributionen ist die bash als /bin/sh verlinkt
<comm_a_nder> aber [[ ]] ist bash style und nicht posix sh kompatibel
<comm_a_nder> du hast nur glück, dass es in anderen distribtuionen funktioniert
<japplo> jedenfalls geht das unter Ubuntu halt nicht
<japplo> wie schreibt man das um?
<comm_a_nder> if [  ] 
<japplo> ich hatte es auch schon mit case versucht, ging auch nicht
<comm_a_nder> so wie in der zeile oben drüber
<comm_a_nder> du kannst es ja zusammenfügen
<japplo> /etc/rc.local: 16: [: Arbeitsfläche: unexpected operator
<comm_a_nder> ch bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob =~ ein vaides sh-konsrukt ist
<comm_a_nder> dü könntest auch bei deiner bash schreibweise bleiben und nur den shebang in zeile 1 anpassen
<geser> oder einfach das Skript mit der bash ausführen lassen
<japplo> gibt es da nicht eine andere Sytax die funktioniert
<comm_a_nder> was ist so schwer aus den sh in der ersten zeile ein bash zu machen?
<comm_a_nder> afaik müsstest du das sonst in ein echo | egrep konstrukt umwandeln (oder sowas) weil die posix shell keine regex kann
<japplo> OK geht, warum ist unter Ubuntu  /bin/sh  mit dash verlinkt?
<geser> weil dash schneller als bash ist
<japplo> das jede Distri ihren eigenen Kram macht, ist typisch
<geser> Debian hat auch dash als /bin/sh
<geser> wenn du bash für dein Script brauchst, dann trage es in den shebang rein und hoffe nicht darauf das /bin/sh bash ist
<japplo> je länger man eine Distri fern bleibt, desto unsymphatischer wird sie durch solche Kleinigkeiten. Sowas könnte doch eigentlich alle Distries gleich machen
<LetoThe2nd> japplo: solche themen hatten wir schon oft genug. dein diskussionswillen in ehren, aber bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic. danke sehr.
<comm_a_nder> japplo: wenn du in einen skript was /bin/sh als shebang nutzt und dann dort bash spezifische syntax nutzt, dann ist das dein fehler (und du hast nur schwein, dass andere distributionen bash als sh nutzen).
<chk> hallo
<chk> ich habe ein programm das die headerdatei numa.h verwendet.
<chk> wie kann ich rauskriegen woher der compiler diese datei nimmt?
<sdx23> dpkg -S numa.h
<comm_a_nder> wahrscheinlichst aus den linux-headers
<chk> probier ich mal aus thx
<chk> denn bei einer ubuntu installation findet er sie bei einer anderen meckert er er kann die header nicht finden...
<sdx23> Der genannte Befehl gibt dir praktischerweise gleich das zugehörige Paket aus...
<chk> komisch. auf der anderen maschine finde ich die header: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1152167/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<chk> aber der compiler meckert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1152169/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<chk> ahbe den fehler entdeckt, hab vergessen libnuma-dev zu installieren...
<chk> kann mir jemand sagen mit welchem befehl ich den inhalt einer sd karte archivieren kann mit versteckten dateien etc.
<jokrebel> chk: dd
<jokrebel> chk: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd oder auch cp mit entsprechenden Optionen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/cp?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: dd › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<comm_a_nder> chk: cp -ax würd ich nehmen oder rsync, dd ist eher ungeeignet
<chk> comm_a_nder, : kann ich mit cp direkt ein archiv erstellen? mit -ax erzeugt er mir einen ordner.
<comm_a_nder> ein archiv kannst du mit tar -cvzf /dein/archiv.tar.gz /dein/ordner erstellen
<chk> thx
<Linows> Guten Tag zusammen!
<Linows> Ich hab hier einen USB2VGA Adapter an einer Ubuntu 12.04 Kisten hängen und hab soweit schon mal das Kernel Modul via "sudo modprobe sisusbvga" aktiviert. Wie verfahre ich nun weiter um den Bildschirm auch aktiveren zu können der an diesem Adapter hängt?!
 * LetoThe2nd tippt auf irgendwelche xrandr-magic
<Linows> xrandr findet den adapter nicht
<sdx23> dann fehlt noch was. Was sagt lsusb? (in einen Pastebin bitte)
<Linows> http://pastebin.com/XZD2tGx8
<kubine> Title: Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 0 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<sdx23> → googeln nach der usb-id. Verrät mitunter, dass die Autodetection nicht (mehr) funktioniert.
<Linows> heißt so viel Linux kann damit nicht umgehen?
<sdx23> Heißt, der Adapter wird nicht automatisch erkannt. Womöglich hilft eintragen in der xorg.conf
<Linows> das klingt nicht gut
<Linows> bei mir macht dann immer der xserver probleme
<Linows> so bald ich auch nur an die xorg denke
<Linows> vor allem is es ein laptop ich möchte ja jederzeit bildschirme anstecken und abziehen können
<Linows> erstell ich aber eine statische xorg spinnt das ganze system
<Brill> hallo arbeite hier jemand mit einem thinkpad mit umts und unity 
<Brill> ich meinte mit integriertem umts 
<Brill> wenn ich es nutze schmiert manchmal der rechner ab und der bildschirm flakert.
<k1l_> Brill: bei den thinkpads lohnt sich meist ein blick in das thinkwiki
<Linows> nun gut danke für eure hilfe
<k1l_> Brill: dann schau beim neustarten mal in die logs in /var/log (also dmesg.1 und syslog.0)
<bullgard6>  '~$ sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.178.33:/i-data/0faecd45/nfs/nas-nfs /media/nas; mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.178.33:/i-data/0faecd45/nfs/nas-nfs'. Wer verweigert mir den Zugriff? Warum? Wie werde ich die Zugriffsverweigerung los?
<Brill> k1l_ der X1 steht noch nicht mit allen details im thinwiki
<sdx23> bullgard6: Der Server (wie in der Meldung steht). Steht in seinen Logs. Ergibt sich aus vorherigem.
<bullgard6> sdx23: Im Log des NAS-Servers steht kein diesbezüglicher Vermerk.
<bullgard6> BrillIch würde in die Logs gucken, wie k1l_ geschrieben hat. Wenn Du dort nichts findest, guck in Launchpad nach unter Angabe Deines Computertyps.
<beaver74> bullgard6, du kannst dem mount mal ein -vvv anhängen, ist die verbose Ausgabe
<bullgard6> beaver74: Dann erscheint u. a. die Zeile: "mount.nfs: mount(2): Protocol not supported." Was sagt mir diese Zeile?
<beaver74> bullgard6, schau mal hier, finde dass der User recht gut vorgegangen ist.. http://lists.debian.org/debian-user-german/2007/12/msg00644.html
<kubine> Title: NFS-kernel-Server will nicht (mount.nfs: Protocol not supported) (at lists.debian.org)
<beaver74> bullgard6, was für einen NFS-Server hast du denn laufen, V2 (wohl eher nicht), V3 oder V4?
<W8uiE5> Hab Win7 installiert, und grub 1.98-1ubuntu13  GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 für dualboot drauf gemacht. Nun bekomme ich bei Rechnerstart mein Kubuntuu, eine lange Liste mit Wiederherstellungspunkten und Win7 angezeigt. Wie kann ich die Liste auf 2 kürzen? 
<dadrc> Wiederherstellungspunkte? Wär mir neu, wie genau heißen die Einträge?
<W8uiE5> dadrc: Müsst ich gerad nochmal starten. vielleicht warens auch Kernelversionen
<dadrc> Das könnte eher sein
<dadrc> Die wirst du am einfachsten los, indem du die alten Kernel deinstallierst :)
<k1l_> !kernel > W8uiE5 dort unter alte Kernel deinstallieren schauen
<kubine> W8uiE5 dort unter alte Kernel deinstallieren schauen: Informationen zu Kernel finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel
<W8uiE5> Ok, danke
<k1l_> der neuste Grub2 packt von sich aus auch alle alten kernel in einen  unterordner. aber erst ab version 12.04 glaube ich
<dadrc> jo
<bullgard6> beaver74: [gelöst] Ich habe den Wert der Adresse im DN/IP-Filter geändert. Nun funktioniert's. --  Danke!
<kultviech> gibts ein tool mit dem ich aus 2 din-A5-Pdfs ein DINA4-PDF machen kann?
<k1l_> 2 din-a5 dinger neben einander sind ja dina4 nur seitlich bedruckt. das könnte man einfach "zusammenkleben". umwandeln wüsste ich jetzt nicht aus dem stegreif
<k1l_> kultviech: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PDF#PDF-Dateien-bearbeiten
<kubine> Title: PDF › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kultviech> k1l_ kubine:  merci
<kultviech> hat vll. jemand noch nen tip wie die seiten in einem pdf umsortieren kann, damit ich sie als broschüre ausdrucken kann?
<TheInfinity> kultviech: was war an dem link denn falsch?
<kultviech> war schon der richtige weg, schau grad alle programme durch, aber die funktionalität find ich auch anhieb nicht, vll. hat ja jemand schon mal so was gemacht
<sdx23> pdfshuffler tut das doch.
<TheInfinity> PDF Split and Merge auch. PDF Mergy  ebenfalls.
<jokrebel> oder alles in LibreOffice importieren und dann dort bearbeiten.
<geser> kultviech: oder mit psnup (für 2x A5 -> A4) und psbook (für die Broschüren) (nachdem du das PDF -> PS gewandelt hast; kannst hinterher wieder nach PDF konvertieren) (Paket: psutils)
<kultviech> geser: super tip, danke. funktioniert ps -> pdf "verlustfrei"?
<kultviech> hab leider nur nen pcl-drucker zur verfügung
<apollo13> definiere verlust
<geser> basiert nicht PDF auf PS?
<apollo13> am ausdruck merkst mit etwas glück nichts
<apollo13> geser: http://www.adobe.com/print/features/psvspdf/
<kubine> Title: Print Center Features - Adobe PostScript vs. Adobe PDF (at www.adobe.com)
<apollo13> aber ansich ist pdf nen ps abkömmling
<apollo13> kultviech: btw pcl kann doch ps drucken, warum willst du nochmal nach pdf?
<kultviech> apollo13: pcl kann das, wußt ich nicht
<apollo13> naja vlt schlecht ausgedrückt, du solltest zumindest ps treiber finden
<geser> die PS -> PDF Kovertierung kannst du dir sparen, wenn dir die PS-Datei völlig ausreicht und du sie nicht an andere Leute mailen musst, die mit PS nichts anfangen können
<kultviech> naja, mein problem ist: wir haben einen sharp-drucker mit benutzerkennung. und leider nur mit pcl. also muß ich den druck von ner win-kiste aus ausführen. also müßt ich die ps-datei von windows aus drucken können
<geser> für den Ausdruck einfach die PS-Datei in den CUPS werfen und der konvertiert dass dann passend für deinen Drucker (ghostscript, libpoppler)
<geser> ah
<kultviech> :-/ 
<apollo13> drucker die nur pcl können gibt es noch? sicher dass das ding nur pcl kann?
<kultviech> apollo13: das ding kann auch ps
<kultviech> aber das kostet 320 € extra
<kultviech> und ich bin der einzigste der linux nutzt :-(
<apollo13> naja konvertiers ps einfach zurück nach pdf und schau am ausdruck ob dir die qualität ausreicht
<dreamon> Habe Internetverbindung am Laptop(Ubuntu mit Wlan). Nun möchte ich Android Handy am Usb anschließen um auch mit dem Handy ins Internet zu kommen.
<k1l_> o_O
<k1l_> warum gehst du nicht einfach ins selbe wlan?
<dreamon> k1l_, Das Wlan ist nicht sehr stark. Handy findet den Accesspoint nur sporatisch.
<dadrc> Die Richtung wird nicht funktionieren
<k1l_> dreamon: dann musst du dich in usb tethering einfummeln. aber das übersteigt den support hier.
<dadrc> Das Handy kann sich als Modem am Laptop anmelden, aber andersrum nicht
<dreamon> Android bietet es auf jedenfall im menu an.
<dadrc> Sicher, dass das nicht so gedacht ist, dass man die Internetverbindung vom Handy an den Laptop weitergibt? Also klassisches Tethering?
<jokrebel> wohl eher…
<dadrc> Würd ich auch behaupten wollen
<dreamon> Wenn ich das menu wieder zu gesicht bekomme schreib ichs euch
<jokrebel> dreamon: Und wenn das Laptop per WLAn eine stabile Verbindung hat sollte das fürs Android-Handy auch machbar sein.
<dreamon> Es gibt 3 Einstellungen.. die letzte ist es. 1) HTC Sync 2) USB anbindung (mobiles Netzwerk des Telefons für PC freigeben) 3) Internet-Durchgang (Telefon über PC mit Internet verbinden)
<Fussel> wie will das telefon entscheiden ob nen pc nen gateway hergibt? oO
<Seymour> All: Hatte grad nen Absturz und der Rechner stürzt bei jedem Boot-Versuch erneut ab.
<Seymour> All: Er kommt noch ins Grub-Menü, aber Wiederherstellungsmodus bringt auch nix - irgendwann kommt der Neustart vom BIOS aus
<jokrebel> Lt. Google ist das wohl was HTC-Spezifisches was aber die Installation von HTC-Sync (Windows-Software?) voraussetzt. Ob dass dann unter Ubuntu klappt? hmm
<jokrebel> Seymour: Wiederherstellungsmodus richt stark nach Windows-Problem.
<jokrebel> +e
<Seymour> +jokrebel das steht so im GRUB-Menü, da kann ich nix für
<Seymour> Das Win XP auf dem gleichen Rechner (andere Platte) bootet übrigens noch
<dreamon> Es kommt folgende Meldung: Wenn sie über Internetdurchgang keine Verbindung zum Internet herstellen können, stellen Sie sicher, das die Firewall Einstellungen des PCs eine solche Verbindung zulassen. Der Internetdurchgang unterstützt nur TCP-Verbindungen, wenn der PC über PPP(z.b. DFÜ,xDSL oder VPN) eine Verbindung zum Internet herstellt.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Hab 2 Handies da.. beide haben sehen es nur kurz. und dann wieder weg. Der Laptop ist sehr stabil.
<Linows> Repeater für die Steckdose kaufen?
<jokrebel> dreamon: Sicher, dass im Router das anmelden neuer Clients gestattet ist?
<dreamon> Wenn ich das Handy anstecke dann kann sein, das die Verbindung flöten geht..
<Seymour> +jokrebel wie krieg ich denn jetzt mein Ubuntu wieder gebootet?
<Linows> Keine Ahnung ob die was taugen...
<dreamon> jokrebel, Bitte glaube mir. Ich muß am Balkon die Hand hoooooch halten, dann geht es vielleicht. Aber das ist nicht sehr entspannend.
<dreamon> Linows, Dachte das einer von euch das schon kennt. Egal
<Linows> Also ich würd versuchen erst mal das WLAN Signal auf eine erträgliche Stärke zu bringen...
<jokrebel> Seymour: Und im Wiederherstellungsmodus kommt es auch zu nem plötzlichen reboot? Schon mal nen älteren Kernel versucht?
<Seymour> +jokrebel ja. Erst flimmert ganz viel Text über den Schirm, dann Reboot. Hab ic zwei Mal durch, beim zweiten Mal schien er etwas weiter zu kommen und das Flimmern hörte zwischendurch mal auf.
<Seymour> +jokrebel Alten Kernel - nein, wüsste nicht wie das geht
<dreamon> Linows, Der Aufwand lohnt im Urlaub nicht, für die paar Tage
<jokrebel> Seymour: Bei "Previous Linux versions" gleich unterhalb im Grub
<Seymour> +jokrebel ach so. Nö hab ich nicht. Die aktuelle Version läuft doch seit Wochen?!
<jokrebel> Seymour: Was weiß ich wann Du Deinen letzten Kernel-Update hattest.
<Seymour> +jokrebel also soll ich einfach auf verdacht auch mal testen?
<jokrebel> Seymour: In diesem Text; erscheinen da auch Fehlermeldungen?
<dreamon> Das Problem haben auch andere -> http://www.android-hilfe.de/htc-desire-z-forum/139138-internet-durchgang-unter-ubuntu-2.html
<kubine> Title: internet durchgang unter ubuntu - Seite 2 - Android-Hilfe.de (at www.android-hilfe.de)
<Seymour> +jokrebel Mindestens eine war da wohl, danach gings aber ersma noch weiter mit dem Geflimmer vor dem Reboot
<dreamon> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/datenaustausch-zwischen-android-4-und-ubuntu/#post-4484537
<kubine> Title: Datenaustausch zwischen Android 4 und Ubuntu › Synchronisation von mobilen Geräten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> ähm falsche Baustelle ich such mal bei Dr. Google..
<Linows> WLAN Stick kostet ja nicht so viel und dann das Laptop in einen Repeater verwandeln...
<dreamon> Schönen Tag noch.
<dreamon> Linows, Geht das denn? einfach noch einen Stick rein.? und dann hat man einen Accesspoint?
<Linows> so leicht auch wieder nicht müsstest dich einlesen...
<Linows> aber in die Richtung
<dreamon> Danke für Info. Hört sich interessant an.
<Linows> np
<dreamon> Linows, Gibts da einen Begriff für? wo man nach suchen könnte
<Linows> Repeater in Zusammenhang mit Ubuntu
<dreamon> Linows, Danke.. das find ich dann schon ;)
<dadrc> dreamon, achte drauf, dass der WLAN-Chip im Stick AP-Modus unterstützt
<dadrc> Machen leider längst nicht alle
<floo> hiho ;-) sachtmal... es gibt nicht zufällig nen Programm womit ich die geladenen Kernelmodule anzeigen lassen kann bzw. rauskrieg wie das Kernelmodul von meinem SATA Controller heißt? ;)
<floo> laut lspci hab ich nen 00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 04)
<floo> das hilft mir aber bei der Suche des Moduls nicht :-( Und google war auch keine große Hilfe
<dadrc> lsmod zeigt alle geladenen Module an
<floo> ja das weiß ich
<floo> aber da find ich kein Modul was auch nur annähernd darauf schließen läßt, dass es sich um das SATA Modul handelt
<floo> lsmod | grep ata bringt mir nur das allgemeine Modul: libata 133776  1 ahci
<floo> sata existiert da so gar nicht
<floo> ich krieg nämlich ne nette Kernel panic... 
<floo> ;)
<dadrc> AHCI müsste das Modul dafür sein
<floo> vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0 0)
<dadrc> modinfo behauptet zumindest: "description:    AHCI SATA platform driver"
<floo> ja ist fest im Kernel verbaut trotzdem krieg ich die Kernel Panic
<floo> hab das schon als Modul etc. ausprobiert... der hängt da immer... hät gern ein Kernel ohne initramfs
<floo> unter debian hab ich keine Probleme... ubuntu stellt sich da quer... wer weiß wieso 
<dadrc> floo, für mich sieht das eher nach 'nem Fehler in der Grub-Config aus. Sicher, dass die richtig ist?
<floo> ich denke... mom
<k1l> ram testen imho
<dadrc> Sowas kriegt man, wenn der Pfad für /boot nicht stimmt
<floo> http://pastebin.com/Q8Teki7c
<kubine> Title: menuentry 'Debian GNU/Linux, with Linux 3.5.2-amd64' --class debian --class gnu- - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l> its das der grub vom debian?
<floo> die Pfade etc. stimmen soweit habs auch schon mit der UUID probiert aus der FSTAB... gleiches Ergebnis
<k1l> hat der ext4 support etc?
<floo> jo hat er
<k1l> kloppp da mal den grub vom ubuntu drauf
<floo> hm, mom ;-)
<floo> aber eigentlich sind die doch Baugleich... da dürfte es doch keine Unterschiede geben?
<k1l> also ubuntu live version booten und dann nach der reperatur anleitung
<dadrc> hm, wart ma, dein selbstgebauter Debian-Kernel bootet nicht mit deinem Debian-Grub?
<floo> jo
<floo> hab die gleiche .config unter ubuntu versucht da gehts nicht... nun hab ich wechsel gemacht nun gehts auch unter debian nicht mehr 
<k1l> was denn nun? dachte das wäre nen normaler ubuntu kernel
<floo> nein (;
<floo> der läuft mit initramfs
<floo> darauf wollt ich verzichten :-) und da ubuntu debian nah ist... dacht ich, machste das gleiche bei ubuntu. Und ubuntu wollt nicht die Einstellung die unter Debian aber gingen (Kernel .config einfach übertragen)
<floo> ich arbeite mit den Sourcen von kernel.org da sollte es dann ja Furzegal sein ob ubuntu oder debian
<floo> ich könnt ja mal LILO probieren... evtl. liegts ja wirklich an grub2
<floo> bei ubuntu komm ich leider mit dem Unity so rein gar nicht klar... GNOME3 ist aber fast noch schlimmer ;) nun such ich nach alternativen 
<k1l> ähm what?
<k1l> wegen unity baust du dir nen kernel selber?
<k1l> also das wird nen neuer highscore auf der blödsinn liste
<k1l> das erklärt aber auch, warum er keine regenhose mitnhemen würde :)
<k1l> huch, echan
<floo> ich hab gnome 2.30.2 installiert... mit ein paar umwegen. Ich wollt weg von dem initramfs
<floo> deswegen bau ich nen neuen Kernel
<k1l> wenn du dich an gnome2 klammern willst, dann ist ubuntu die falsche distribution. solange lucid noch support hat kann man das noch mit gnome2 fahren. aber danach ists aus die maus
<floo> jo, habs mir manuell nachinstalliert
<floo> das geht schon ;-)
<k1l> floo: das fällt aber alles aus dem support hier
<jokrebel> floo: Und Du bist Dir sicher dass man da dann noch von einem "Ubuntu" reden kann?
<floo> jokrebel, jup denn selbst SID bei debian ist nicht so aktuell bzw. "fehlerfrei"
<floo> oder stabil
<Lasall> veto :P
<k1l> floo: es ist ja auch sid o_O
<floo> k1l, noja, ich hab gehofft das hier nen Kernelerfahrender Mensch sitzt ;)
<floo> k1l, richtig... und Ubuntu bezieht seine Pakete von Sid
<k1l> floo: grundsätzlich ja, aber da wird mittlerweile auch mehr geändert.
<k1l> aber da du da eh querfummelst ist das eh hinfällig
<floo> hmhmhm... ich versuchs mir so hinzubiegen wie ich das gern hätte *hihi* Hab Jahre Gnome2 benutzt... und Gnome3 da hab ich erstmal das Einrichten schon nicht wirklich geschafft. Trotz des tweak tools, ließen sich Look etc. nur sehr zäh ändern... nen Classic Gnome ohne diese Shell gibts ja irgendwie nicht mehr, oder?
<k1l> es gibt doch zig alternativen. wenn man mate mal rausnimmt, weil es eine sackgasse ist: xfce oder halt cinnamon
<floo> und auf KDE... uuuuh den Schritt hab ich mir mal noch vorbehalten als letzte Lösung
<k1l> 12.04 hat auch noch den gnome-fallback, der nen beschnittenes gnome2 ist
<floo> cinnamon hab ich mal auf ner Live von MINT probiert, das ist mir zu Hardwarehungrig
<floo> hm
<ring0> floo, es gibt das paket gnome-panel (gnome classic)
<k1l> ring0: aber nur noch in 12.04. ab 12,10 ist das auch weg, weil fallback dann mit dem cpu-3d support gemacht wird
<ring0> k1l, ja, aber aktuell ist 12.04 ;)
<k1l> ring0: ich erwähne es nur wegen der nachhaltigkeit.
<floo> ubuntu ist halt dank seiner aktuellen Pakete auch was Hardware etc. angeht echt genial. Debian Stable ist da schon zu alt und testing nutzt auch schon Gnome3... ist echt verhext ;)
<k1l> xfce kann ich dir nur ans herz legen. nutzen viele der gnome2-ler nun
<k1l> also dann xubuntu
<jokrebel> floo: Zum weiteren Diskutieren und Ranten bitte aber wenn dann wenigstens in den Offtopic-Kanal begeben, danke.
<floo> jokrebel, jup
<jokrebel> floo: Ansonsten: Ja - xubuntu kann man auch sehr nahe an Gnome2 optik bringen.
<floo> ich werds mal versuchen, danke euch :-)
<subz3r0> Ist es möglich, dass man zb Nautilus im Hintergrund hat, darüber liegt dann als Beispiel der SM-Player und man dateien direkt in den Player schieben kann? Also ohne dass wenn man das File im Nautilus anklickt, der SM-Player in den Hintergrund geht?
<dadrc> subz3r0, normalerweise kann der Window Manager Fenster auf "always on top" stellen
<subz3r0> mit win7 geht das. Hier muss ich immer beide fenster nebeneinander haben damit ich dateien in den smplayer laden kann
<subz3r0> also per drag and drop...
<subz3r0> dadrc, meine im win7 geht das so. also ohne "always on top"
<dadrc> tjo
<Hans-Martin> unter windows entscheidet das Programm, ob es nach vorne will, daher kann der Explorer das beim Drag sein lassen.
<Hans-Martin> unter X ist es normalerweise der Window Manager,
<floo> http://www.gev.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Gnome_3.jpg <- da wie kann ich ubuntu beibringen das Gnome3 so aussieht... also ohne die Shell... ganz normal mit Leiste. gibts da nen howto... weiß da jmd. was? Oder stehts schon im Wiki?
<subz3r0> floo, sieht ein wenig nach dem fallback modus aus. allerdings modifiziert
<floo> hm, ok
<k1l> floo: das ist garantiert nen mint so grün wie das ist
<k1l> und an dem menü das es benutzt
<floo> mint sieht aber ganz anders aus
<subz3r0> Hans-Martin, genau so meinte ich es. Also Nautilis liegt maximiert hinter dem kleineren fenster von Smplayer und ich kann sozusagen von hinten per drag and drop die files einfügen. wie ich das allerdings hier bewerkstelligen kann. kA :/
<floo> also auch dessen Menü
<floo> naja... mal gucken... vielleicht schaff ich gnome3 ja doch irgendwie dazu zu bringen die shell zu deaktivieren. ;-) danke aber schonmal für die tipps mit dem fallback
<ring0> floo, über die gnome extensions bekommst du auch ein ähnliches menü
<floo> ich bin dann mal basteln (; erstmal den Kernel wieder wegwerfen und den Standard von Ubuntu nehmen... bis später bestimmt ;-) Und danke!
<Hans-Martin> subz3r0: möglicherweise kann man über den CompizConfig EInstellungs-Manager (ccsm) was machen.
<Hans-Martin> Da gibt es kryptische Optionen für die Fensterverwaltung, die möglicherweise Anwendungs-spezifische Regeln erlauben
<k1l> gnome3 setzt aber auf mutter und nich auf compiz
<Hans-Martin> argh, gibt es da so etwas nicht?
<k1l> die arbeiten auch noch erst an der basis bevor da die große einstellungsorgie kommt
<subz3r0> dann muss ich wohl noch warten
<ring0> oder "always on top" nutzen
<subz3r0> bewirkt nicht wirklich das gewünschte ergebnis
<ring0> wie du meinst :)
<subz3r0> ring0, des meine ich ned nur, des is so ;) Leider ist der smplayer dann wirklich immer im vordergrund, so komme ich auch nicht an nautilus dran. geht auch kein drag und drop wie im win7
<k1l> subz3r0: imho geht das mit dem drag n drop aber
<k1l> hmm, ok, in den vordergrund wechselt das fenster aber nicht.
<subz3r0> ja, wenn die beiden fenster nebeneinander sind. aber nicht wenn nautilus maximiert und der smplayer in klein darüber liegt. wenn ich dann zum drag and drop ansetze, verschwindet der smplayer in den hintergrund
<subz3r0> das verhalten hat man im win7 nicht. dachte man könnte das irgendwie hinbiegen, damit es exakt so funktioniert wie im win7
<subz3r0> is nix welt bewegendes. ne kleine erleichterung halt :)
<floo> so, kernel läuft (: hi... noch ne kleine Frage... da ja Ubuntu mehr oder weniger auf sudo als Root Zugriff ausgelegt wurde... hab ich nachteile wenn ich sudo lösche und via sudo passwd vorher ein root Passwort setze? Oder krieg ich später mit ubuntu und irgendwelchen Programmen etc.pp. Probleme?
<jokrebel> floo: Es gibt zumindest mal Probleme mit dem Support hier im Kanal, wenn Du alles umbasteln willst…
<floo> jokrebel, was hat das mit umbasteln zu tun? Ob ich nun sudo nehme oder mich erst als su anmelde?
<k1l> floo: ja, da der root account teilweise anders behandelt wird
<floo> ok
<k1l> !sudo > floo 
<kubine> floo: Informationen zu sudo finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<k1l> das ist de ubuntu weg
<k1l> *der
<floo> hm, ist in meinen Augen eine Sicherheitslücke, bin ich im System kann ich alles mit dem normalen Userpasswort ändern *duck*
<floo> nagut, ich lese mich mal rein - danke
<k1l> ähm, nee
<jokrebel> floo: Nochmal! Ranten und sonstige Diskussionen gehören wenn dann nach nebenan in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<floo> ;)
<Timsu> Hallo, kennt sich hier jemand ien bisschen mit vdr aus?
<Timsu> *ein
<ring0> Timsu, stell am besten ein konkrete frage, wenn jemand die antwort kennt, wird er sie bestimmt rausrücken 
<LupusE> hi
<Timsu> Ok. Seit neustem funktioniert bei mir unter Ubuntu 12.04 die SVDRP Verbindung nicht mehr. Wenn ich zum Beispiel vdradmin-am nutze, sagt er immer dass er sich nicht verbinden könne (IO::Socket::INET: connect: Verbindungsaufbau abgelehnt)
<Timsu> Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich tun könnte?
<apollo13> "Verbindungsaufbau abgelehnt" klingt nach nem problem auf der gegenseite
<LupusE> du koenntest schauen ob sich das interface im gleiche netz befindet (ipconfig), ob der dienst ueberhaupt lauscht (netstat -tulpe), nachsehen ob ueberhaupt ein netzwerktreiber geladen und aktiv ist (ipconfig), schauen ob das routing stimmt (netstat -r) ...
<Timsu> Vdradmin ist ja ein Webinterface für VDR. Es läuft auf dem gleichen Computer wie VDR, in der Konfigurationsdatei sit schon standardmäßig localhost freigegeben
<Timsu> vdr läuft auch
<apollo13> dann guck mal mit telnet nach was auf dem port passiert
<subz3r0> versuche gerade mit avidemux nen mpg file zu cutten und wieder abzuspeichern, jmd nen plan wieso der sound fehlt?
<apollo13> weil du ihm nicht gesagt hast dass er den mitspeichern soll?
<subz3r0> "kopie" des audiostream + "kopie" des bildmaterials
<subz3r0> s
<Timsu> @apollo13 also quasi telnet localhost:6419?
<apollo13> Timsu: "quasi", das telnet command wird in der form noch nicht funktionieren und auch machen was LupusE vorgeschlagen hat
<apollo13> subz3r0: bitte http://www.tty1.net/smart-questions_de.html lesen und dann nochmal versuchen
<kubine> Title: Wie man Fragen richtig stellt: eine Anleitung wie man Fragen erfolgreich in Usenet, Mailing Listen und Webforen stellt. (at www.tty1.net)
<apollo13> *sigh*
<apollo13> vlt solltest du mal die frage ordentlich stellen
<subz3r0> was ist daran nicht zu verstehen? mpg file "MIT SOUND" wird geladen, geschnitten, soll abgespeichert werden in nen mpg file und es wird kein sound in den output gepackt
<subz3r0> einstellungen sind auf "COPY"
<apollo13> was daran nicht zu verstehen ist? welche programmversionen du hast, für welche daten du mpg als container verwendest usw…
<apricot1> was mus ich tun um im laufenden Betrieb eine SATA-Platte in Betrieb zu nehmen. Mount geht nicht, d in /dev die HD nicht auftaucht - normalerweise sdb. PC-Neustart?
<subz3r0> das ist "irrelevant" da es auf "COPY" steht. welcher coded nun benutzt wurde für den container ist nicht von bedeutung
<apollo13> subz3r0: noch dazu gibt es leute die von avidemux die command line verwenden, insofern wäre da auch sinnvoll zu erwähnen was du verwendest
<subz3r0> oder wäre mir neu, dass linux tools das anders handhaben als nen win tool
<subz3r0> "Avidemux 2.5.4 mit GUI"
<subz3r0> und wo soll der unterschied bestehen? ob ich dem tool per GUI sage er soll ne STREAM-COPY benutzen oder per command line, wird avidemux wohl ziemlich egal sein...
<rretzbach> Nach jedem reboot (lies: X Neustart) muss ich "setxkbmap de" eingeben, damit qwertz eingestellt ist. Geht das auch permanent?
<apricot1> geht Hot-Swap bei einer internen STA Platte nicht?
<apricot1> SATA
<Loetmichel> re @ home
<apollo13> apricot1: geht schon
<apricot1> apollo13 wie ?
<apollo13> sry, damit hasts es jetzt vergeigt
<apollo13> wenn man nicht mal fertig schreiben darf und schon angequried wird vergeht einem die lust…
<robert___> hallo zusammen, verratet mir doch mal bitte, wie ich bei xfce das anwendungsmenü per tastatur öffnen kann (Alt+F1 funzt nicht)
<apricot1> apollo13, seltsames Gehabe... was soll das ?
<apricot1> danke
<apollo13> bitte :þ
<robert___> seit dem abbruch der aktualisierungsverwaltung funzt die maus nicht mehr und bei der tastatur ist y&z vertauscht, nun versuche ich per tastatur die aktualisierungsverwaltung erneut zu starten und finde nicht den tastaturbefehl um das anwendungsmenü zu öffnen
<apollo13> hmm geht alt+f2 und von dort nen terminal starten?
<apollo13> sonst kannst immer noch auf ein tty wechseln und dann das zeugs in der konsole machen
<robert___> alt+f2 funzt, aber wie lautet der befehl für das terminal?
<subz3r0> terminal
<apollo13> robert___: kommt drauf an was installiert ist, xterm geht oft mal
<robert___> apollo13: das probier ich mal, (muss ins nebenzimmer)
<apollo13> oder gnome-terminal (ich denk xfce hat viel von gnome) (hab selber kein xfce)
<subz3r0> wenn das nicht geht: strg+alt+f1... zum wechseln dann strg+alt+f7
<robert___> apollo13: xterm hat funktioniert, danke :-)
<Seymour> All: Heute Rechnerabsturz und ständige Reboots beim Versuch, den Rechner wieder hochzufahren
<Seymour> All: Jetzt gerade auch beim Versuch, von einem frisch installierten USB-Stick zu booten
<Seymour> Ich vermute ein Festplatten-Problem, was kann man da machen?
<beaver74> Seymour, die Daten auf der HDD sichern.. dann das Problem weiter eingrenzen und den Verdacht bestätigen
<beaver74> .. oder halt widerlegen
<Seymour> beaver74 aber wie kommt es, dass ich nicht mal von dem USB-Stick booten kann?!
<Seymour> Ohne das hab ich keinen Zugriff auf die Platte
<beaver74> Seymour, das deutet auf ein weiteres Problem.. ich würde die Platte vorerst abklemmen und versuchen das in den Griff zu bekommen
<beaver74> Seymour, wird der Stick denn vom BIOS erkannt?
<Seymour> beaver74 ja, und der Bootvergang beginnt, ich krieg das Auswahlmenü vom Stick, es flimmern ein paar Zeilen...
<beaver74> Seymour, hast du mal einen anderen versucht?
<Seymour> aber dann wird der Bildschirm schwarz und dann kommt wiewder der BIOS-Boot
<beaver74> Seymour, hattest du je von diesem Stick/der Installation vollständig booten können?
<Seymour> ich hab grad mal versucht, den Stick an nem anderen Rechner vollzuschreiben... erinnere mich dunkel, dass es letztes Mal auch irgendwie nicht geklappt hat, an dem eigentlichen Rechner einen richtig bnootfähigen Stick zu erzeugen...
<Seymour> aber wenns das auch nicht bringt...
<Seymour> beaver74 ja, bei der Installation
<beaver74> ne normales CD-Image verwenden ist nicht möglich an dem Rechner?
<beaver74> *ein
<beaver74> Seymour, kannst du die Platte an dem anderen Rechner anklemmen und dort die Sicherung durchziehen?
<Seymour> beaver74 was ist schon normal? Der andere Rechner, mit dem ich letztes Mal das funktionierende Image erzeugte, hat noch nicht mal ein CD-Laufwerk, geschweige denn nen Brenner
<Seymour> nicht wirklich
<Seymour> also nicht ohne irgendwelche adapter erst zu bestellen
<Seymour> sata auf USB oder so
<beaver74> das war die Frage von mir.. ob der Rechner ein Laufwerk hat 
<Seymour> Der Rechner hat das wohl, aber ich wüsste nicht mal, ob ich überhaupt noch CD-Rohlinge im Haus hab
<beaver74> nu, iwie muss du booten oder halt die HDD an einen Rechner anschließen der noch funktioniert. Wie wichtig dir eine Datensicherung ist, kannst nur du entscheiden.
<Seymour> ich schau mal, ob der Stick so weit ist
<Seymour> ein stock höher
<beaver74> Seymour, kannst du einen anderen Stick ausprobieren? Hatte hier auch schon welche von denen man einfach nicht booten konnte.
<Seymour> Booten klappt immer noch nich
<Seymour> vom Stick
<Seymour> aber vielleicht krieg ich ne shell, vom Grub
<Seymour> kann man da nicht irgendwie nen Festplattencheck auslösen oder so was?
<z3rongod---> Hallo
<z3rongod---> Can someone help me with something unrelated to ubuntu in private message? It's about finding some specific websites
<k1l> !ot > z3rongod--- 
<kubine> z3rongod---: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<z3rongod---> okay
<Seymour> All: Wie krieg ich es hin, von ner Live-CD (USB-Stick) zu booten und nur ne Shell zu starten, von der aus ich fsck aufrufen kann?
<TheInfinity> Seymour: alternate cd
<jokrebel_> Seymour: Was spricht dagegen, das im grafischen Live-Terminal zu tun?
<Seymour> +jokrebel der Umstand, dass so weit nichtv gebootet werden kann
<Seymour> der Bootvorgang wird grundsätzlich vorher abgebrochen
<Seymour> auch mit USB-Stick
<Loetmichel> zu wenig ram?
<Antiqua> bootoption text oder single
<Seymour> Irgend ein Plattenzugriff haut ihn da brutal raus glaub ich
<Loetmichel> oder ram im sack?
<Loetmichel> glaub ich nicht
<Antiqua> bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, weil ich für sowas grml benutz
<Seymour> Aber das XP läuft auf der gleichen Maschine, daher glaub ich nich an RAM kaputt
<Loetmichel> da hätte ich eher das ram im verdacht
<Loetmichel> hihi, DAS sagt nix
<jokrebel_> sagt gar nichts
<Loetmichel> lass mal memtest laufen
<Loetmichel> so 24h
<Loetmichel> dann biste schlauer...
<Loetmichel> zumidest ist dann die wahrscheinlichkeit daß das ram DOCH was hat gering
<guntbert> TheInfinity: nur zur Erinnerung: alternate is keine live CD
<TheInfinity> guntbert: mit der alternate kannst du aber eine rettungskonsole aufrufen wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.
<OlMightyGreek> hallo leute
<guntbert> TheInfinity: ich muss passen - schon zu lange nicht mehr probiert :)
<TheInfinity> guntbert: könnte theoretisch auch die server cd gewesen sein. ich hab auch ewig kein ubuntu mehr gerettet ;)
<jokrebel_> kann man nicht auch im Bootmenü der LiveCD auf "nur Konsole" booten?
<Seymour> +jokrebel das wär die Frage
<Seymour> +jokrebel jedenfalls nicht in den gelisteten Optionen
<Seymour> aber vielleicht irgend ne taste drücken die nicht gelistet ist
<jokrebel_> Seymour: Welche LiveCD hast Du denn?
<Seymour> +jokrebel ich hab das 64bit Ubuntu 12.04 image genommen
<Seymour> +jokrebel mit Universal USB Installer auf den Stick geschrieben
<Seymour> Pendrivelinux halt
<OlMightyGreek> wie kann ich mich über smb in nautilus auf einem schreibgeschützten ordner anmelden um schreibrechte zu erlangen? also wie bekomme ich nautilus dazu mich nach meinen zugangsdaten zu fragen?
 * jokrebel_ testet mal schnell was
<Seymour> terminal und sudo nautlus
<OlMightyGreek> dann hab ich adminrecht
<guntbert> Seymour: mit GUI apps immer gksudo verwenden!
<jokrebel_> Seymour: Nautlius mit root-Rechten ist bäh!
<Seymour> +jokrebel so lange es meine Probleme löst...
<Seymour> aber die Alkoholfahne, die meine doofe Schwester mir grad ins Gesicht geblasen hat, kriegt auch sudo nautilus nich weg <hust>
<Seymour> Ich habs
<Seymour> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=919499
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] Boot Ubuntu Live CD into Shell - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<Seymour> F6 und dann text ans Ende der Boot comamnd line stellen
<Seymour> gleich mal testen
<Antiqua> ;-) [21:20:12]  <Antiqua> bootoption text oder single
<Lisa`> kk
<jokrebel> Lisa`: ?
<Lisa`> Hi.
<mr|woozle> ist sau viel
<mr|woozle> wertverlust
<guntbert> mr|woozle: falsches Fenster? :-)
<mr|woozle> Gibt schon gebrauchte für 15,- und die sind ECHT
<mr|woozle> fib?
<Der_Held> nabend
<jokrebel> TodesToaster: Fix bitte Deine Verbindung, Danke!
<newan> ist "sudo shutdown -h now" der befehl fürs saubere runterfahren?
<jokrebel_> newan man kann auch einfach "sudo halt" nehmen.
<newan> jo wollte nach einem backup (per script) schön runterfahren, so das ich es laufen lassen kann und ins bett kann ;-)
<jojo4> hallo, wie finde ich denn die product id meiner externen websam raus? der befehl "lsusb" zeigt mir zeigt mir nur bus und device an
<dadrc> Normalerweise sollte da sowas wie "Bus 004 Device 002: ID 046d:c051 Logitech, Inc. G3 (MX518) Optical Mouse" stehen, also die ID an dritter Stelle.
<dadrc> Wenn nicht, kannst mal in dmesg gucken
<jojo4> dadrc: aha, danke. bei mir steht 
<jojo4> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 046d:0807 Logitech, Inc. Webcam B500
<jojo4> das hat mich etwas verwundert, da ich in einem post gelesen hatte dass die id dort "0x09c1" war
<jojo4> irgendwie ein anderes format
<jojo4> dadrc: das war der post: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/397826/
<dadrc> jojo4, die ID besteht aus Hersteller-ID:GeräteID
<kubine> Title: Webcam › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jojo4> eine solche ausgabe habe ich für meine webcam gesucht
<dadrc> 046d ist Logitech, deine Kamera hat also 0807
<dadrc> Das 0x davor soll nur zeigen, dass die Zahl in Hexadezimaldarstellung ist
<jojo4> dadrc: verstehe, danke!
<dadrc> Gerne
<satorisanja> Hallo
<satorisanja> Ich hab nen Sagem myX-1 Trio und will dass entsperren. Hat jemand ne Idee wie?
<satorisanja> Auf dem Display steht PIN Code eingeben, was ich gemacht habe und dann steht da SIM locked.
<dadrc> satorisanja, solche Fragen bitte im #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<dadrc> Hat ja nicht direkt was mit Ubuntu zu tun
<satorisanja> danke dadrc
<jojo4> hm..., ich versuche nun mit dieser Produkt-ID meiner webcam eine udev regel zu erstellen, doch es passiert nichts. liegt es an der ID oder an etwas anderem:
<jojo4> BUS=="usb",KERNEL=="video?",SYSFS{idProduct}=="0807",RUN+="/usr/local/bin/webcammic"
<dadrc> jojo4, ob das Event stimmt, kannst du mit `udevadm monitor` überprüfen
<dadrc> Programm an, dann die Kamera anstecken
<jojo4> dadrc: ich habe gerade gemerkt dass es schwierigkeiten gibt das script auszufüren, nun versuche ich erstmal das hinzubekommen
<jojo4> jo@jo-P53E:~$ sudo sh /etc/local/bin/webcammic
<k1l_> internet: haben wir es dann bald?
<jojo4> sh: 0: Can't open /etc/local/bin/webcammic
<jojo4> woran könnte das liegen?
<dadrc> dass das script in /usr liegt, nicht in /etc?
<dadrc> k1l_, hm?
<jojo4> dadrc: nein, es ist sicher in /etc
<dadrc> Oben hast du /usr geschrieben
<dadrc> Und da wär es auch besser ausgehoben
<jojo4> oh, moment
<internet> ausgehoben
<dadrc> rape, entscheid dich für 'nen Nick oder geh bitte.
<grape> ups
<jojo4> dadrc: ja war in /usr hattest natürlich recht, dummer fehler
<dadrc> he ;)
<dadrc> jojo4, SYSFS ist übrigens deprecated, sollte man nicht mehr benutzen. Nimm lieber ATTR, funktioniert genauso, bleibt aber auch in neuen udev-Versionen drin
<dadrc> Mal raus für heute, viel Erfolg noch
<jojo4> dadrc: dankeschön
<jojo4> meine udev-regel sieht jetzt folgendermaßen aus:
<jojo4> BUS=="usb",KERNEL=="video1",ATTR{idProduct}=="0807",RUN+="/usr/local/bin/webcammic"
<jojo4> das skript wird leider trotzdem nicht ausgeführt. folgendes erhalte ich bei dem befehl udevadm monitor :
<jojo4> http://pastebin.com/FvPv1mHf
<kubine> Title: udevadm monitor monitor will print the received events for: UDEV - the event w - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jojo4> woran könnte das liegen?
<bekks> Wenn dasa Gerät video0 heissen wird, greift die Regel nicht.
<jojo4> bekks: wie finde ich das heraus wie es heißt?
<jojo4> ich hatte es auch mit video? versucht
<bekks> ls -lha /dev/video*
<jojo4> bekks: ok, danke
<jojo4> ich erhalte:
<jojo4> crw-rw----+ 1 root video 81, 0 Aug 17 19:14 /dev/video0
<jojo4> crw-rw----+ 1 root video 81, 1 Aug 17 20:18 /dev/video1
<jojo4> ist eines die interne und das andere die externe usb webcam
<bekks> Ich würde statt KERNEL= eher auf idProduct und idVendor prüfen.
<jojo4> bekks:  wie meinst du das? in der udev-regel? da habe ich ja auch  drin ATTR{idProduct}=="0807
<jojo4> wobei 0807 die produkt-id ist
<ben1u> hallo, was muss ich bei seahorse unter Rechnername eingeben, wenn ich lokal bin? https://www.dropbox.com/s/kxpwxvxcoi5a680/Bildschirmfoto%20vom%202012-08-18%2001%3A37%3A19.png
<kubine> Title: Dropbox - Bildschirmfoto vom 2012-08-18 01:37:19.png - Simplify your life (at www.dropbox.com)
<bekks> jojo4: Ja. Aber du hast KERNEL= ... drin, statt ATTR{idVendor}.
<jojo4> bekks: ok, also soll ic KERNEL... weglassen und ATTR{idVendor} reinnehmen? also so:
<jojo4> BUS=="usb",ATTR{idVendor}=="046d" ,ATTR{idProduct}=="0807",RUN+="/usr/local/bin/webcammic"
<jojo4> tut mir leid wenn ich etwas schwer von begriff erscheine, ich kenne mich noch nicht so aus
<bekks> jojo4: Ja, so meinte ich das.
<jojo4> bekks: ok, leider funktioniert es immer noch nicht
<bekks> Und dann musst du noch das Script anpassen, damit es nicht nach video1 sucht.
<jojo4> bekks: das skript in "/usr/local/bin/webcammic? nein, tut es nict
<jojo4> ich habe erstmal ein testskript erstellt um erstmal sicherzugehen, dass die udev-regel richtig angewendet wird
<jojo4> wenn das klappt (was ich an derm testkript erkenne) dann mache ich mich ans erstellen des eigentlichen skripts welches ausgeführt werden soll
<jojo4> aber leider funktioniert es nicht
<bekks> Dann schau Dir doch mit udevadm an, was genau passiert, wenn Du das Device an den Rechner anschliesst.
<jojo4> bekks: du meinst den befehl " udevadm monitor"?
<bekks> Ja.
<jojo4> habe ich gemacht, bekomme aber nur eine riesige liste mit dingen die ich nicht so recht verstehe
<jojo4> http://pastebin.com/FvPv1mHf
<kubine> Title: udevadm monitor monitor will print the received events for: UDEV - the event w - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
#ubuntu-de 2012-08-18
<ben1u> Ich habe schon mit "IP:Port" versucht aber geht nicht... da muss man noch die lokale IP einbauen aber an welcher Stelle?
<bekks> ben1u: Und womit hast du "IP:Port" ersetzt?
<jojo4> bekks: hast du evtl ne idee woran es liegen könnte
<jojo4> bzw. was ich noch prüfen kann?
<bekks> So aus dem Stand nicht - aber wir haben auch nachts um zwei :)
<jojo4> bekks:  in der tat
<ben1u> bekks: mit der Internet-IP und Port
<bekks> ben1u: Was ist denn deine "Internet-IP"?
<bekks> Ich würde ja eher die lokale IP nehmen. :)
<ben1u> ich weiß nur nicht an welcher Stelle ich dort die lokale IP einbauen muss oder geht das nicht?
<bekks> Oder localhost.
<ben1u> achso, oh ich doofie
<ben1u> dachte man muss beide angeben
<jojo4> nun wie auch immer, danke trotzdem
<ben1u> es klappte nicht ganz: https://www.dropbox.com/s/vhr587rmhzny9gc/Bildschirmfoto.png
<kubine> Title: Dropbox - Bildschirmfoto.png - Simplify your life (at www.dropbox.com)
<ben1u> permission denied steht da aber warum?
<ben1u> aha, wenn ich jetzt im Terminal "ssh server" eingebe, dann steht da auch "Permission denied (publickey)."
<ben1u> muss ich ggf. was in der /etc/ssh/sshd_config verändern?
<ben1u> okay das Forum von ubuntuusers ist da nützlich :)
<noggo> huhu
<bullgard6> '~$ ping 192.168.178.33; 7 packets transmitted, 7 received, 0% packet loss, time 5997ms. '~$ telnet 192.168.178.33; Trying 192.168.178.33...; telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused.' --  Was habe ich falsch gemacht?
<TheInfinity> bullgard6: steht doch da. dein host lehnt die verbindung ab. und du hast eine etwas unlustig lahme verbindung ... 6 sec muss man erst mal hinbekommen.
<bullgard6> TheInfinity: Ich verstehe schlecht. 'rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.268/0.351/0.469/0.073 ms' Das ist keine lahme Verbindung.
<TheInfinity> bullgard6: ah ok. das war die gesamtzeit. dann lehnt dein zielhost einfach nur die verbindung ab. ohne lahm. :)
<bullgard6> TheInfinity:  Die Leute sagen aber, daß ich auf den Host 192.168.178.33 rauf soll. Wie kann ich da schaffen?
<TheInfinity> bullgard6: wer sind "die leute hier"?
<bullgard6> TheInfinity:  http://www.mikrocontroller.net/articles/P89626#cpuinfo
<kubine> Title: P89626 - Mikrocontroller.net (at www.mikrocontroller.net)
<TheInfin_> plöder 12h diconnect
<TheInfin_> bullgard6: user und pw haste mal probiert?
<bullgard6> TheInfinity:  Nein. Heute  ist es das erste Mal, daß ich telnet versuche zu verwenden.
<bullgard6> (Bei mir kommt der 24-h-Disconnect erst in knapp 2 Stunden.)
<TheInfin_> bullgard6: dann mal man telnet und schauen wie man das übergibt
<KojiroAK> Gibt es eigenltich eine einfach Möglichkeit Text2Speach direkt in ein File zu schreiben? Ich denke einfach die Ausgabe in ein File zu packen hilft da wenig. Oder gibt's da was was sowas wie wav ausgibt?
<KojiroAK> erm speech
<KojiroAK> erm, nevermind das Wiki hat mir die Frage schon beantwortet. Unter Sprachausgabe.
<dadrc> So ein nettes Wiki.
<KojiroAK> dadrc~ ja, da steht mehr als man denkt.
<axarix> Hallo, kennt hier jemand eine Anleitung, wie ich eine eigene Live-CD erstellen kann?
<Fuchs> axarix: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LiveCD_manuell_remastern
<kubine> Title: LiveCD manuell remastern › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> axarix, ansonsten gäbe es noch http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<kubine> Title: UCK - Ubuntu Customization Kit (at uck.sourceforge.net)
<axarix> Danke, der 1. Link scheint der richtige zu sein. Das mit dem "remastern" fiel mir nicht ein. Habe immer falsch gesucht. 
<Fuchs> axarix: keine Ursache. Das von dadrc kenne ich nicht, schau es Dir ggf. auch an :) 
<axarix> ja, mache ich. Vielen Dank erstmal, bin dann mal im Hintergrund. 
<dadrc> Ist halt ein GUI-Tool, kann nicht so viel, dafür einfach zu benutzen
<jokrebel_> Mike1__: Alles klar mit Deiner Verbindung?
<jokrebel> $#ubuntu-de-overflow
<tux__> hallo, ich bräuchte hilfe ... ich habe lvm zum ersten mal aufgesetzt und habe versehentlich die 2 lvm namen falsch angegeben bei der installation. jetzt habe ich mit lvmrename die lvm getauscht und grub startet in rescue mode. kann ich das reparieren? od ist das langwierig?
<dadrc> tux__, live-cd starten, grub-config anpassen, speichern, neustarten
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tux__> dadrc, welche vorgangsweise soll ich da machen?
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#Wann-welche-Methode :>
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tux__> ja, chroot methode?
<tux__> in meinem problemfall
<dadrc> Ajo, steht da doch
<tux__> ok, wollte nur sicherheitshalber fragen ... habe sowas noch nie repariert
<black_> hi allle, hab ein problem, immer wenn ich auf http://www.chasertv.com/ gehe bekomme ich im Terminal : http://pastebin.com/CdN0Ha2u   woran kann das liegen ? Jemand eine idee ?
<kubine> Title: ChaserTV | Live Weather Video On Demand (at www.chasertv.com)
<dadrc> Ich würd mal auf Flash tippen
<black_> war auch eine Vermutung , ich weiß nur nicht was fehlt oder ob ich irgendwas entfernen muss
<dadrc> Google sagt, es hilft, die Datei als /usr/lib/libvdpau_nvidia.so zu verlinken. Also `ln -s /usr/lib/nvidia-current/vdpau/libvdpau_nvidia.so /usr/lib/libvdpau_nvidia.so
<black_> dadrc, leider ohne erfolg
<dadrc> Könntest noch versuchen, in deinem Flash die Hardwarebeschleunigung zu deaktivieren
<dadrc> Dann sollte eigentlich nicht mehr versucht werden, diese Datei zu laden
<black_> wie kann ich die hardwarebeschleunigung bitte abstellen ? kenne mich nicht aus
<k1l> hast du vlt den workaround für die nicht blauen videos auf youtube gemacht?
<k1l> das lässt andere flashplayer gerne mal abstürzen
<black_> k1l, ich hab kein Workaround von YT gemacht
<black_> wenn ich euch fragen darf, geht bei euch die seite ?  http://www.chasertv.com/
<kubine> Title: ChaserTV | Live Weather Video On Demand (at www.chasertv.com)
<tux__> dadrc, ich kann das LVM nicht mounten ... sdb1 ist LVM ... er zeigt nur sdb5 als swap an
<dadrc> black_, lädt bei mir nicht... ansonsten http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash#Flash-32-bit-und-64-bit-mit-GPU-Hardware-Beschleunigung
<kubine> Title: Adobe Flash › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> nur halt mit 0 statt 1
<dadrc> tux__, du wirst im Live-System lvm2 installieren müssen
<tux__> habe ich schon
<tux__> vgchange -a y sagt 2 lv sind aktiv
<tux__> und wie weiter?
<tux__> ok ich habs ... tab hat mich irritiert
<black_> okay dadrc , ich les mich mal durch
<floo> Nabend
<floo> Kann mir einer den Konsolenstart für libreoffice Calc bzw. Writer nennen? Ich find den starter nicht
<dadrc> localc bzw lowriter
<floo> ah, danke
<tux__> dadrc, super danke ... hat alles geklappt
<dadrc> gerne
<floo> dadrc, da du ja letztens schon so viel Ahnung hattest ;) wird im nächsten Ubuntu stable eher banshee oder rythmbox standard sein?
<floo> Hab gelesen das wurde mal irgendwie geändert oder solls
<floo> -s
<_Phil_> ich steh auf clementine. 
<dadrc> Keine Ahnung, benutz beides nicht
<k1l> floo: rhythmbox bleibt. banshee ist wegen mono wieder rausgeflogen iirc
<floo> k1l, ah - gut zu wissen
<k1l> black_: und wende dich mal an die seitenbetreiber, wenn die so nen krüppeliges flash einsetzen
<black_> k1l, lach, ja werde ich mal machen . und danke noch dadrc :)
<LuGiX> Hallo! Ich möchte unter Ubuntu 12.04 Server x64 ein CD-Laufwerk, welches über einen IDE_USB Adapter angeschlossen ist, benutzen, weiß aber nicht unter welchem kürzel es unter /dev auftauchen müsste
<LuGiX> achso: mnt gibts net, cdrom auch net, und media auch net
<LuGiX> Hallo! Ich habe das mit dem Laufwerk geschafft aber nun kann er es nicht mounten!
<LuGiX> es ist /dev/sr0
<LuGiX> das funktioniert nicht!
<k1l> zeig mal befehl und fehlermeldung
<LuGiX> http://pastebin.com/bbsQuRHR
<kubine> Title: /dev/sr0 /cdrom udf,iso9660 ro,auto 0 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<LuGiX> soll ich den kern.log auch posten?
<LuGiX> sudo vim http://pastebin.com/SJRfzeeN
<kubine> Title: 2012-08-18T21:36:46.250958+02:00 SERVER kernel: [ 2045.007733] end_request: I/O - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel_> LuGiX: Die CD ist in ordnung? Vielleicht ml auch ne andere testen?
<LuGiX> es ist eine nagelneue audiocd drin
<jokrebel_> LuGiX: Ne AudioCD kann man nicht "mounten" IIRC
<LuGiX> ich will aber das laufwerk und nicht die cd
<jokrebel_> LuGiX: Das Laufwerk selbst hat aber nicht was man mounten könnte. Leg eine Daten-CD rein und es geht.
<k1l> LuGiX: mount -t iso9660 -r /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
<k1l> und nur ein laufwerk ohne inhalt mountet man nicht
<LuGiX> ok ich versuche es
<LuGiX> Tatsächlich. mit einer Daten-CD funktioniert es, aber wie bringe ich jetzt Audio-CDs, DVD's(Filme) und andere Datenträger zum laufen?
<guest-4EtBqo> :(
<guest-4EtBqo> Hallo!
<guest-4EtBqo> Vor ein paar Wochen hatte ich das Problem, dass ich mich nicht in meinen Account einloggen konnte (ging immer zum Anmeldebildschirm zurueck). Die Loesung war damals, einfach alle config-Ordner im home zu loeschen. Heute morgen waren in meinem Account die Unity-Leisten links und oben weg, konnte nur per Strg+Alt+T eine Konsole oeffnen und Programme von dort starten. Jetzt kann ich mich wieder nicht in meinen Account einloggen (
<guest-4EtBqo> bin gerade im Gast-Account)
<guest-4EtBqo> Mein Plan ist momentan Neu-Installation oder Distribution wechseln. Seht ihr noch weitere Alternativen?
<k1l> speicherplatz belegt? welche fehler werden in den logs genannt? (.xsession-errors im home und dmesg und syslog in /var/log)
<guest-4EtBqo> Ja, speicherplatz ist gerade Mangelware (nur noch 500 MB frei). Aber warum geht der Gast-Account und der andere dann noch?
<guest-4EtBqo> Meine anderen Accounts haben nicht die berechtigung ins home vom Haupt-Account zu schauen.
<k1l> bei vollen platten ist das natürlich ein problem.
<jokrebel_> guest-4EtBqo: Wie war Dein eigentlicher Account noch mal <g>? Man könnte zB. nen neuen User anlegen und nochmal von vorne beginnen.Und dann versuchen nicht die selben Fehler wieder zu machen.
<guest-4EtBqo> Haette nicht erwartet, dass man bei 500MB frei schon nicht mehr in seinen Account kommt.
<k1l> am einfachsten ne live-cd starten und daten wegsichern
<guest-4EtBqo> War hier schon mal als "RedNifre"
<guest-4EtBqo> Problem ist dass ich meine Fehler nicht kenne.
<subz3r0> Das ist auch Blödsinn. Es werden immer 5% in Reserve gehalten an Platz...
<k1l> LuGiX: siehe http://askubuntu.com/questions/102406/how-to-find-mount-point-for-audio-cd-dvd
<kubine> Title: How to find mount point for audio CD/DVD - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<k1l> subz3r0: blöd ist das nicht. besser als wenn dein system gar nicht mehr bootet. so kann root noch was machen
<subz3r0> hab gerade 124mb in meinem home frei... von daher..
<subz3r0> k1l, davon war nicht die rede...
<guest-4EtBqo> Hm, ich versuche mal mich per Konsole im Haupt-Account einzuloggen und loesche da mal ein paar unwichtige Sachen. Wie war nochmal diese F-irgendwas-Kombination um zu einer Konsole zu wechseln?
<k1l> subz3r0: sry, hatte blödsinn als blöd gelesen
<subz3r0> Normal kann ihm der Platz nicht ausgehen. also so dass das system nicht zulässt, dass er sich mit seinem acc anmelden kann
<guest-4EtBqo> Unity2D geht auch nicht.
<subz3r0> würde mal in den logs reinschnuppern, wieso du dich nicht anmelden kannst. bin nu auch wieder wech... grill00RN ;)
<guest-4EtBqo> okay, ich schau mal nach xsession-errors und dmesg syslog in /var/log
<guest-4EtBqo> ist dmesg auch im home?
<beaver74> auch in /var/log
<guest-4EtBqo> ok, bis gleich...
<guest-4EtBqo> Hm, in .xsession-errors steht irgendwas von EDID nicht da und xandr error und trackerminer-fs 2237 hat ein GLIB-IO-CRITICAL oder so aehnlich. Werde aus der Datei nicht schlau.
<jokrebel_> guest-4EtBqo: Dann nopaste sie doch mal komplett. Vielleicht kan jemand hier ja mehr damit anfangen.
<jokrebel_> ! pasten > guest-4EtBqo
<kubine> guest-4EtBqo: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<guest-4EtBqo> Mh, heute nicht mehr.
<guest-4EtBqo> Bitte nicht dauernd mit Bot-Hilfen zuspammen :/
<guest-4EtBqo> Hier fehlt ein !botspam oder so ;)
<guest-4EtBqo> Naja, ich mach morgen weiter, fuer heute habe ich einfach keine Lust mehr.
<guest-4EtBqo> Danke fuer eure Hilfe. Macht's gut!
<jokrebel_> guest-4EtBqo: Woher soll ich wissen ob Du das weist. Und der Bot schreibt genau was ich sagen will.
<guest-4EtBqo> Schreib no paste und wenn ich nicht nachfrage ist gut.
<guest-4EtBqo> Man muss nicht immer alles extra ausfuehrlich erklaeren, wenn die Gegenseite nicht nachfragt. Irgendwann liest man die bot-pastes nicht mehr, wenn dauernd welche kommen.
<jokrebel_> guest-4EtBqo: …ohne dass ich mir jedesmal wieder die finger wundtippen muss.
<guest-4EtBqo> imho reichen die botpastes nach einem "Was ist denn <Thema fuer das es ein Botpaste gibt>?"
<jokrebel_> guest-4EtBqo: Grade das mit dem nopasten hat hier schon sehr oft den Channel überflutet, weil grad mal nicht erwähnt *seufz*
<guest-4EtBqo> Na gut, dann ist es wohl berechtigt.
<guest-4EtBqo> Gute Nacht!
<jokrebel_> guest-4EtBqo: Und darüber können wir gerne nebenan diskutieren
<ben1u> hallo, wie kann ich feststellen mit welchem Key ich mich per SSH eingeloggt habe mit fingerprint? 
<ben1u> Ich weiß zwar, dass er mich gerade nach dem Passwort für den richtioge Privatkey beim ein
<ben1u> Ich weiß zwar, dass er mich gerade nach dem Passwort für den richtigen Privatkey beim ersten einloggen fragte, aber wie stelle ich fest wie der fingerprint lautet?
<ben1u> oder ist das eindeutig?
<ben1u> wenn clientseitig "ssh-keygen -f /home/client/.ssh/id_rsa -l" und hostseitig "ssh-keygen -f /home/host/.ssh/authorized_keys  -l" den selben fingerprint anzeigen, dann ist es der ssh-key der gerade benutzt wird?
<sdx23> ben1u: wenn du keine Option angibst, ist es immer id_rsa.
<ben1u> danke
<LuGiX> Hallo! Ich versuche gerade, ein CD-Laufwerk über ein smb-share freizugeben, und will cdfs benutzen um Audio-CDs anzeigen und abspielen zu lassen(remote), aber das make von cdfs zeigt mir nur einen fehler: http://pastebin.com/ejmvjhB3
<kubine> Title: almighty@SERVER:/usr/src/modules/cdfs/2.6$ sudo make [sudo] password for almigh - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
#ubuntu-de 2012-08-19
<aspire> Guten Morgen Ubuntuusers, in neu und habe nach der Installation ein kleines Displayproblem
<Mike1> aspire: Hallo! Schieß los!
<aspire> mein Acer Aspire 756 zeigt unter "Displays" nicht das externe Display an
<aspire> also ich kann es nicht konfigurieren
<aspire> Hallo Mike1
<Mike1> aspire: ist das ein Fernseher oder so? Muss man da vielleicht erst auf den Eingang umschalten damit der Laptop den erkennt?
<aspire> Nach der Installation war alles gut, also externes Display dran, wurde auch erkannt und dann das Notebook auf 1366 und das externe auf 1920 gestellt
<Mike1> aspire: und dann ist es plötzlich verschwunden?
<aspire> nachdem ich die Tage einen Beamer dran hatte scheint es denn Displaytreiber zerschossen zu haben
<aspire> außerdem kommt folgende Meldung:
<aspire> GDBus.Error:org.gtk.GDBus.UnmappedGError.Quark._gnome_2drr_2derror_2dquark.Code4: could not assign CRTCs to outputs:
<Mike1> ooookay
<Mike1> *kennen* tu ich dieses Problem jetzt auch nicht, aber mach doch mal mit Alt+F2 → gnome-terminal ein Terminal auf und führe dort „xrandr“ (ohne Anführungszeichen) aus
<Mike1> mal schauen ob das vielleicht mehr verrät
<aspire> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 8192 x 8192
<aspire> LVDS1 connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 256mm x 144mm
<aspire>    1366x768       60.0 +
<aspire>    1360x768       59.8     60.0  
<aspire>    1024x768       60.0* 
<aspire>    800x600        60.3     56.2  
<aspire>    640x480        59.9  
<aspire> VGA1 connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 477mm x 268mm
<aspire>    1920x1080      60.0 +
<aspire>    1680x1050      60.0  
<aspire>    1280x1024      75.0     60.0  
<aspire>    1440x900       59.9  
<aspire>    1280x960       60.0  
<Ostwind_> ccccombobreaker
<aspire>    1280x720       60.0  
<aspire>    1024x768       75.1*    70.1     60.0  
<aspire>    832x624        74.6  
<aspire>    800x600        72.2     75.0     60.3     56.2  
<aspire>    640x480        72.8     75.0     66.7     60.0  
<aspire>    720x400        70.1  
<aspire> HDMI1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<aspire> DP1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<dadrc> !nopaste > aspire 
<kubine> aspire: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<jokrebel> !Nopaste > aspire GRML
<kubine> aspire GRML: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Mike1> ui, hätte ich vielleicht vorwarnen sollen
<aspire> verstehe, Mike konntest du das trotzdem lesen?
<Mike1> aspire: der erkennt das Display jedenfalls. Warum eigentlich über VGA und nicht HDMI?
<Mike1> aspire: ja
<aspire> weil das Display nur VGA hat
<Mike1> ich frag mich nur warum das grafische Tool damit Probleme hat
<Mike1> wenn du xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1920x1080 ausführst siehst du etwas?
<aspire> also ich öffne ein Terminal und gebe dann was genau und wie ein?
<bekks> Das wurde dir gerade gesagt, was genau du eingeben sollst.
<Mike1> hast du das Terminal nimmer offen? Machs halt nochmal auf und gib dort einfach xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1920x1080  ein
<Mike1> oder kopier es direkt hinein
<aspire> jo das große Display ist gerade auf Full HD gesprungen
<Mike1> jetzt ist die Frage warum das grafische Tool nicht will
<Mike1> bekks: Ideeeeeeen?
<Mike1> bekks: die Fehlermeldung die er vorher gepostet hat lässt doch auf irgendein DBUS-Problem schließen?
<aspire> diese grafische Tool wo man die Display sieht lässt sich auch nicht schließen
<aspire> reagiert nicht auf Alt+F4
<Mike1> dann drück mal Strg+Alt+Esc
<Mike1> da kriegst du einen Totenkopf und kannst es höflich abschießen
<Mike1> bekks: gibt es das Tastenkürzel eh noch?
<bekks> Keine Ahnung. Ich habe das noch nie benutzt. Ich habe immer irgendwo ein Terminal offen.
<aspire> @bekks ich bin ein Neuling ;)
<aspire> mache meine ersten Terminalschritte
<Mike1> ich hab meinen Schwestern zum Displaywechseln auch einfach zwei Starter auf den Desktop gemacht die die entsprechenden xrandr-Befehle ausführen ;)
<aspire> ich würde gerne mal jemanden in Dresden zum Kaffee und Kuchen treffen der mir mal 2 oder 3std Nachhilfe geben könnte
<Ostwind_> 300 EUR
<Mike1> :D
<aspire> ich starte mal neu und gucke ob das Display dann wieder erkannt wird
<Mike1> aspire: ein- und ausloggen sollte es auch tun
<Mike1> erm
<Mike1> aus- und einloggen
<Ostwind_> Man muss das Ctrl+Meta+Backspace Tastenkürzel erst einstellen, oder?
<Ostwind_> Das ist auch sehr hilfreich
<aspire> hmm, hat nix gebracht
<jokrebel> Mike1: Gibt es OOTB nicht mehr, man kann sich aber eine Tastaturkürzel für xkill anlegen. Das macht quasi das selbe.
<aspire> soll ich das System neu aufsetzen?
<Mike1> aspire: nein, das ist doch overkill
<aspire> @Mike wie meinstn das?
<Mike1> aspire: ich meine das man dein Problem doch sicher lösen kann.
<Mike1> wie war denn die volle Fehlermeldung von dem grafischen Displays tool?
<Mike1> (nopaste nutzen wenn es länger ist)
<Mike1> mhhhh, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/962018 das scheint mit dem Grafiktreiber zusammenzuhängen
<kubine> Title: Bug #962018 “Dual Monitor (non-mirored) wont work since Update 9...” : Bugs : “fglrx-installer” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Mike1> aspire: hast du Grafiktreiber nachinstalliert? Da gibt es ja bei Ubuntu dieses Tool …
<aspire> nee habe ich nicht
<aspire> habe übrigens ein Pinguy 12.04
<Mike1> oh, noch so ein Wallbuntu -.-
<Mike1> gleich gehen hier ein paar auf die Barrikaden
<aspire> Wallbuntu?
<aspire> finde es OSx ähnlich und optisch ansprechender
<Mike1> Wallbuntu = die zehntausendste Linux-Distribution die im Prinzip nur Ubuntu mit einem anderen Wallpaper ist
<Mike1> (und trotzdem darauf besteht kein Ubuntu zu sein)
<Mike1> nagut, zurück zum eigentlichen Probleeeeeem
<Mike1> aspire: wie lautet denn die genaue, vollständige Fehlermeldung wenn du das grafische Display Tool dingens startest?
<aspire> wo poste ich das nochmal hin?
<jokrebel> Wollt Ihr das, nachdem das nun geklärt ist vielleicht nebenan in #ubuntu-de-offtopic oder in http://pinguyos.com/irc-chat/ weiter besprechen? Danke.
<kubine> Title: IRC Chat - Pinguy OS (at pinguyos.com)
<Mike1> aspire: paste.ubuntuusers.de
<aspire> kopier ich das in den Browser?
<aspire> [paste:410127:Timeline Aspire Chat Mike1]
<ubuntu-neuling> tag freunde!
<ubuntu-neuling> ich bräuchte da euere hilfe... wir kriege ich ein "brother mfc-7440n" zum laufen?
<jokrebel> ubuntu-neuling: Was "läuft" denn _nicht_?
<ubuntu-neuling> testseite drucken ist nicht
<ubuntu-neuling> genau wie aus libreoffice testext
<ubuntu-neuling> nix tut sich, wenn ich den druckauftrag abschicke
<jokrebel> ubuntu-neuling: So als schnellschuß http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/brother-mfc-7440n-erfolgreich-installieren/#post-2365205
<kubine> Title: Brother MFC-7440N erfolgreich installieren › Drucken, Scannen, Faxen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> ubuntu-neuling: Wobei das Wiki selbst http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Brother/Drucker erste Anlaufstelle sein sollte ;-)
<kubine> Title: Drucker › Brother › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubuntu-neuling> jokrebel: vielen dank ;) hatte mich im wiki durchgelesen, aber fand mein modell nicht
<ubuntu-neuling>   hm. funktioniert immernoch nicht :(
<ubuntu-neuling> testseite drucken: nichts geschieht!
<jokrebel> ubuntu-neuling: Gibt es Fehlermeldungen?
<ubuntu-neuling> nein
<ubuntu-neuling> ich drucke, dann steht da "drucker angehalten" ich drücke auf erneut drucken, nix
<jokrebel> ubuntu-neuling: Hast Du http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/brother-mfc-7440n-erfolgreich-installieren/#post-2365205 Schritt für Schritt abgearbeitet? Welche Meldungen kamen dabei?
<kubine> Title: Brother MFC-7440N erfolgreich installieren › Drucken, Scannen, Faxen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubuntu-neuling> jep, alles so gemacht wies stand.
<ubuntu-neuling> dann neue drucker hinzugefügt und die "treiberdatei" manuell ausgewählt aus dem usr/ vrzchns.
<ring0> ubuntu-neuling, hast du den drucker mal über die cups weboberfläche gestartet?
<ubuntu-neuling> wie geht des?
<ring0> du gehst auf localhost:631 im browser
<ring0> dann auf drucker oben rechts, klickst auf deinen drucker, dann wählst du aus dem drop down menü, wo wahrscheinlich gerade wartung steht, drucker starten aus
<ubuntu-neuling> Frei - "Sending data to printer."
<ubuntu-neuling> im dropdown menü steht kein drucker starten?
<ring0> ok, wenn schon "frei, sending data to printer" steht, vergiss den vorschlag
<jokrebel> ubuntu-neuling: Geht denn der Selbsttest am Drucker direkt?
<ubuntu-neuling> suche den selbsttest gerade
<jokrebel> ubuntu-neuling: Wie ist der denn eigentlich, an den PC der den Druckauftrag sendet; angeschlossen? Parallel? USB? LAN? WLAN?
<ubuntu-neuling> brother ist via usb am rechner nmit ubuntu 12.04 lts
<ubuntu-neuling> testseite klappt nicht
<ubuntu-neuling> genauso wie aus libreoffice ein testtdokument zu drucken
<ubuntu-neuling> das kopieren einer seite geht aber weinwandfrei?
<ubuntu-neuling> ohne rechner
<jokrebel> ubuntu-neuling: Aber wenn schon der Druckereigene Selbsttest-Druck nicht klappt ist das klar ein Problem des Brother-Gerätes
<ubuntu-neuling> hm... werde mal einen neuen toner besorgen und dann nochmal gucken!
<jokrebel> ubuntu-neuling: Du sagst Kopieren geht? Warum soll dann der Toner leer sein?
<ubuntu-neuling> nch eine frage: ich habe hier so einen barcode handscanner-teil. gibts passende software zu sowas? es sollen damit barcodes eingescannt und dann in einer txt datei ausgegeben werden.
<ubuntu-neuling> jokrebel: weil resttoner 4% beträgt und der drucker sagt, tonner wechseln. der toner ist aber neu (3tage alt) seltsam das alles.
<jokrebel> ubuntu-neuling: Tonerkartusche mal rausnehmen und nach Gebrauchsanweisung durchschütteln vielleicht?
<ubuntu-neuling> schon getan, nix tut sich!
<jokrebel> Hast Du denn nach dem Tonertausch auch den Zähler zurückgesetzt? Manche Geräte tun das nicht selbständig.
<ubuntu-neuling> nein
<ubuntu-neuling> geht bei dem modellm auch scheinbar garnicht.
<yeahbwoi> hallo
<yeahbwoi> kann mir jemand helfen ubuntu auf nem intel software raid (fake raid) zu installieren? grub will nicht so richtig :(
<ring0> yeahbwoi, abgesehen davon, dass ein hardware-raid dem software-raid definitiv vorzuziehen ist, kann dir bestimmt jemand helfen, wenn du konkrete fehlermeldungen und mehr infos lieferst :)
<yeahbwoi> ring0, grub laesst sich nicht installieren bzw ich weiss nicht so recht wie ich das hier einrichten soll.
<yeahbwoi> ich hab jedenfalls ein raid aus 2x2 tbyte
<yeahbwoi> mit intel software raid
<yeahbwoi> onboard
<yeahbwoi> aka fake raid
<yeahbwoi> und ich wuerde gerne ubuntu das ganze raid benutzen lassen
<yeahbwoi> es laesst sich auch installieren nur grub installiert nicht
<ubuntu-neuling> ich dreh am rad.
<ubuntu-neuling> wie kann ich meine dbx dateien im terminal konvertieren?
<ubuntu-neuling> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenmigration/Outlook_Express
<kubine> Title: Outlook Express › Datenmigration › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubuntu-neuling> ich kriege das nicht hin?
<schweegi> Hallo :) Gibt es ein Applet für Ubuntu 12.04 Unity, welches mir die CPU- und eventuell auch die Festplattentemperatur direkt in der Leiste anzeigt? Habe lange danach schon gesucht, aber bislang nie genau ein solches gefunden
<ubuntu-neuling> schweegi: conky!
<schweegi> ubuntu-neuling: Ja, aber hätte es gerne im Panel oben. Conky passt es nie an die richtige Auflösung an.. 
<jokrebel> schweegi: Psensors
<schweegi> jokrebel: Danke für den Tipp! Finde da aber leider keine Einstellung, dass die Temperatur direkt im Panel angezeigt wird, sondern erst beim draufklicken in einer Art Menü
<jokrebel> schweegi: Man sieht es mit Rechtsklick. Und Du kannst eine Warnschwelle einstellen (je Sensor), ab der das Symbol dan rot wird und ein Popup aktiviert wird.
<jokrebel> schweegi: Ansonsten scheint es da auch was mittels Screenlets zu geben, da weis ich allerdings nicht bescheid drüber http://askubuntu.com/questions/33976/is-there-a-hardware-temperature-sensor-indicator   answered Apr 15 at 15:56
<kubine> Title: unity - Is there a hardware temperature sensor indicator? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<ZackZarap> Hi, ich habe gitolite nach der anleitung in der readme.txt installiert. nun wollten ich zur administraion das git@myhost:gitolite-admin auschecken und bekomme folgenden fehler: No supported authentication methods available. die authorized_keys im .ssh ordner ist allerdings richtig und einloggen kann ich mich mit dem key auch.
<SpiritOfTux> ZackZarap: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/gitolite-gesucht/?highlight=gitolite#post-2804017
<kubine> Title: gitolite gesucht › Programme › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<ZackZarap> ja und genau so hab ich das auch gemacht
<schweegi> jokrebel: Alles klar, danke für die Tipps :) PSensor war eine gute Wahl
<bond_> hallo
<beaver74> James!
<bond_> kann mir jemand helfen meinen desktop zum laufen zu kriegen? habe es nun endlich geschafft ubuntu auf meinem software raid zu installieren, nun stehe ich ohne desktop da :P
<bond_> erst nur nen blinkenden cursor gesehen, dann nvidia-current installiert. jetzt sehe ich zumindest den ubuntu boot splash, aber geht dann nicht weiter.
<th__> .
<jokrebel> th__: Bitte?
<vohe> Meine Grafikauflösung ist "auf einmal" (nach ner Aktualisierung) zu gering. Ich finde aber keine andere Auflösung ...
<vohe> Wie komme ich wieder an 1280*1024 Pixel? Auflösung. Ubuntu 11.10
<vohe> äh - 12.04 64bit. Sorry. 11.10 war es ja vorher.
<jokrebel> …dass immer alle meinen, wenn nicht inerhalb weniger Minuten jemand geantwortet hat geht man besser wieder *seufz* </OT>
<Mike1> my line!
<th__> warten iss auch ne tugend,nimms gelassen !
<stefan___> nabend, weiss jemand wie man multitouch unter 12.04 ans laufen bringt? Hab hier einen Dell L502x, touchegg ist installier aber erkennt keine gesten
<sybrek> hi  ich wundere mich gerade ein wenig, dass powertop mir zwei audio devices anzeigt die beide 100% nutzen einmal IDT und einmal Nvidia . ist das normal ? wieso hat nvidia ein audio device ? (ubuntu 12.04 auf hp dv7)
<Knight7> ich habe mir gestern einen router (TP-Link TL-WR1043ND, Chipsatz: Atheros AR9132, Firmware: aktuelle OpenWrt) gekauft, eigentl. funktioniert das wlan nur alle paar stunden gehts dann nicht, muss mich dann ins wlan aus- und einloggen dann gehts wieder. sollte also nicht am router liegen (oder?). chipsatz von der wlan karte ist Intel WLAN N-1000 802.11bgn (thinkpad e320) - woran kann das liegen bzw. was kann ich probieren?
<jokrebel> Knight7: Wieso sollte es nicht am Router liegen können?
<Knight7> keine ahnung, kenne mich nicht aus. habe ich nur vermutet weil ich ja am router nichts ändern muss, und ich am laptop nur ein- und ausloggen muss und es geht wieder.
<Knight7> .... aber ja kann auch am router liegen ....
<jokrebel> Knight7: wie war es denn vorher mit dem alten Router?
<Knight7> habe leider kein anderes wlan gerät um es zu testen
<Knight7> jokrebel: ich hatte keinen.
<jokrebel> Knight7: Was agt ein lsusb bzw. lspci zu Deiner WLAN-Karte?
<Knight7> warte schreib ich gleich, muss kurz weg
<jokrebel> bitte nicht direkt hier rein sondern…
<jokrebel> !nopasten > Knight7
<jokrebel> !nopaste > Knight7
<kubine> Knight7: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Knight7> jokrebel: hier die ausgabe: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410132/
<kubine> Title: lsusb, lspci › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Knight7: Sprachst Du nicht von Intel-Karte? Zeile 22 sagt IMHO anderes…
<Knight7> hmh ich hab mich evtl. vertan hab aufs erste datenblatt geguckt ;/
<Knight7> sorry dafür
<jokrebel> Knight7: Les da grad was von "caused by channel hopping" …wär nen Versuch wert im Router mal einen festen Kanal einzustellen.
<jokrebel> Knight7: Ein anderer berichtet: " I have switched my WLAN to g-mode only. Now my Wlan connection is quite stable "
<Knight7> okay ich werde mal rumprobieren kann halt leider nicht sehen ob es direkt einen effekt hat weil das halt nur unregelmäßig alle paar stunden mal passiert
<Knight7> danke auf jeden fall
<jokrebel> Knight7: Viel Erfolg; und gern geschehn. 
<Knight7> jokrebel: darf ich noch wissen nach was du genau gesucht hast um evtl. selber noch bisschen herumzusuchen
<Knight7> bin sowohl neu was wlan bzw. router angeht als auch linux...
<jokrebel> Knight7: Eines meiner letzten Suchstrings bei Google war "RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter wiki ubuntu"
<jokrebel> Knight7: Und bezogen auf Ubuntu ist das ubuntuuserswiki immer als erstes zu beachten IMHO
<morfd> hi
<morfd> wie hei?t der Ubuntu Offtopic Channel?
<Fuchs> morfd: #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<morfd> thx
<Fuchs> morfd: und Du moechtest Deinem Client noch UTF-8 beibringen :) 
<morfd> :D
<v1c3> hallo, ich hab ein problem mit dem lua-script für das Zeichnen von Ringen in conky. ich bekomme einfach keine ringe angezeigt. muss noch etwas anderes als cairo installiert werden oder muss das scrit ausführbar (+x) gemacht werden? kann mir irgendwer helfen? 
#ubuntu-de 2013-08-12
<nevchen> moin
<yannick__> hey zusammen :) wie kann dafür sorgen, dass PHP mein bash script über die shell_exec funktion ausführen kann? 
<bekks> http://php.net/manual/en/function.shell-exec.php
<kubine> Title: PHP: shell_exec - Manual (at php.net)
<dane05421> Hi kubine benutzt du PHP 5.3.x oder PHP5.4.x ?
<bekks> Kubine ist ein Bot.
<dane05421> sry, inner Zeile verutscht meine yannick__
<cariveri> hallo. hat jemand ne webhoster empfehlung? (vielleicht mit ssh upload?)
<bekks> Was hat das mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<cariveri> naja ich will nachmlöglichkeit das von gnome-terminal aus machen.
<bekks> Das hat dann trotzdem genau 0 mit Ubuntu zu tun.
<bekks> !ot > cariveri 
<kubine> cariveri: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<cariveri> ok sorry. wo meinst du denn gehörts eher hin?
<cariveri> Seit ihr ein bezahlter support?
<bekks> Nein.
<proxid> 'seid'
<cariveri> richtig. sollte besser lesen. alles klar. ich zieh mich zurück.
<k1l_> cariveri: schau mal in die meldung vom bot, die nennt dir einen angemessenen channel.
<k1l_> proxid: ##deutsch sollte der richtige channel für dich sein. bitte den fokus hier drin auf ubuntu support legen
<proxid> k1l_: den channel gibts ja sogar, danke ;)
<cariveri> ok danke für die polemik.
<yannick__> dane05421: bekks ich habe 777 für das foo.sh und safe_mode ist aus :)
<dane05421> yannick__ Rufst du es mit vollem Pfad (relative oder absolut) und bash auf ? Etwa so : $output = shell_exec('bash ./example.sh');
<yannick__> dane05421: shell_exec('./foo.sh &> foo.log')
<dane05421> hang mal das "bash" noch davor ...
<yannick__> dane05421: leider auch nicht :(
<proxid> und /bin/bash foo.sh?
<geser> ./foo.sh ist relativ zum aktuellen Verzeichnis
<ablepharus> yannick__: don't forget to set the setuid flag on your shell script 
<geser> und das wird für den Apachen ganz anders sein als für dich (das gleiche für das Log)
<geser> shell_exec('/pfad/zu/foo.sh &> /pfad/zum/log/foo.log');
<yannick__> geser: danke! werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren.
<bekks> Ich würde ja eher ein CGI aus dem Script machen, und das CGI ausführen, statt mit shell_exec und 777 zu hantieren. Sicherheitstechnisch ist "Alptraum" noch nett umschrieben.
<bekks> Oder, um das ganze sinnvoll zu gestalten: bau das Script in PHP nach.
<dadrc> Oder in $beliebigerSpracheMitCGISupport
<geser> bekks: ich hoffe das 777 ist nur zur Debugzwecken und wird auf vernünftiges 755 zurückgesetzt sobald es läuft (wobei man eigentlich kein w-bit bei Scripten braucht, die man nur ausführen will)
<yannick__> geser: bekks ist auch nur zum testen, keine sorge! :D aber ein wget in php? shell_exec again oder mit curl?
<bekks> yannick__: Du solltest dringend die PHP Sprachreferenz lesen... PHP unterstützt z.B. curl. Und shell_exec solltest du grundsätzlich niemals verwenden. Für nichts.
<bekks> Sinnvollerweise schaltest du es in der php.ini ab, und benutzt u.a. auch den safe mode, sowieso mindestens mal noch suhosin.
<yannick__> bekks: eigentlich will ich das, was ich mache, nur als bash script habe, aber leider muss ich php da als krücke zum web nehmen
<bekks> php muss man niemals als Krücke für irgendwas nehmen, wenn man ein Script ausführen will.
<proxid> yannick__: musst du nicht
<bekks> Wer PHP z.B. in Shellscripts verwendet, gehört gekündigt.
<proxid> kannst bash scripte auch direkt per cgi ausfuehren?
<proxid> einfach echo 'Content-type: text/html' davor
<freddykrueger> nabend ich möchte gerne einem ordner chmod rechte geben habe jetzte schon bischen auf wiki geguckt aber finde den passenden befehl irgentwie nicht kann mir da jemand weiter helfen muss auch nur der hauptordner sein und keine unter datein oder ordner
<freddykrueger> oder anders gefragt wie bekomm ich den ordner den ich haben möchte auf meinen namen gesetzt das er nicht mehr root ist
<koegs> freddykrueger: dafür brauchst du chown und nicht chmod
<jan77> freddykrueger: da musst du chown nehmen
<freddykrueger> yeah danke :D
<Luyin> moin
<yannick__> bekks: proxid dane05421 folgendes funktioniert leider nicht: shell_exec('bash /var/www/foo/foo.sh ' . $remote_url . ' &> /var/www/new-project/foo.log');
<dane05421> yannick_ Wird das Shell Skript nicht ausgeführt bzw. liefert es nichts zurück oder wird nur deine log datei nicht angelegt ?
<asgard_> Hi, wo werden den bug reports local gespeichert, oder beim erstellen vielleicht irgend wo zwischen gespeichert?
<LetoThe2nd> hm. /var/apport oder /var/log/apport vielleicht
<ring0> asgard_, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apport → /var/crash/*.crash
<kubine> Title: Apport › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> knapp daneben ;/
<yannick__> dane05421: wird nicht ausgeführt. ein shell_exec('ls') geht abre
<dane05421> yannick__ Am Anfang des Bash Skripts steht aber die "Shebang", oder ?
<yannick__> dane05421: ich habe gelogen :o nicht mal das ls &> /var/www/foo/foo.log geht :/
<asgard_> ok, danke - er fragt noch “Your display manager log files may help ...may contain sensitive information" sollte bei einer live cd ja kein problem sein
<matthias_> hallo?
<proxid> hallo?
<matthias_> ich habe ein problem, kann ich hier fragen?
<proxid> nur wenn dein problem nicht von metafragen handelt
<Luyin> immer diese abneigung gegen höflichkeitsfloskeln :P
<matthias_> ok, es geht um ein LTSP System. Ich habe einen Server eingerichtet und die Clients sollen über netzwerk auf ihn booten. ich benutze den dhcp von meinem router, deswegen habe ich einen dhcp-proxy mit dnsmasq eingerichtet. zuerst habe ich thin-clients gebootet. alles hat funktioniert. nun möchte ich fat-clients booten, komme aber in die busybox.
<matthias_> ich habe den server auf fat clients umgestellt und das image neu erstellt
<matthias_> habe ich es verständlich erleutert?
<leristo> Hallo, wie kann ich bei der Ubuntu installation das Tastaturlayout für die disc encryption ändern? das ist scheinbar bis zur Auswahl auf us layout eingestellt ...
<matthias_> *erläutert
<dane05421> yannick__ Der Benutzer als der das Skript ausführt hat aber schreibrechte auf das Verzeichnis, ja ?
<proxid> leristo: setxkbmap de wenn das auf dem installationsmedium installiert ist und du ne shell aufkriegst ;)
<matthias_> hat jemand eine idee oder bin ich hier falsch?
<leristo> shell ist ja unter CTRL+ALT+F1, richtig? -> setxkbmap de --> Cannot open display "default display"
<jokrebel> proxid: Kann es sein dass Du einen Ban umgehst?
<proxid> jokrebel: hm?
<proxid> leristo: export DISPLAY=:0
<matthias_> bitte um eine antwort, sonst wechsele ich den channel
<leristo> d.h.? bin leider nicht so versiert mit linux
<proxid> matthias_: halte es fuer eher unwarscheinlich, dass hier jemand davon ahnung hat, schau mal ob LTSP einen projektchannel hat
<proxid> leristo: DISPLAY=:0 setxkbmap de ins tty eingeben
<jokrebel> matthias_: Das Wiki kennst Du? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTSP
<kubine> Title: LTSP › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> proxid: Ich denke Du weist was ich meine…
<proxid> jokrebel: naja gut, bye
<Luyin> jokrebel: wer war denn das?
<yannick__> dane05421: JA :(
<dane05421> yannick__ Versuch mal die Ausgabe deines Bash Skriptes mit PHP abzufangen und per PHP in dein Logfile zu schreiben ...
<yannick__> dane05421: dann probiere ich mal noch kurz ein print
<leristo> proxid: das hat leider nicht geklappt, ich habe mir jetzt beim testplattentool das pw in die zwischenablage getan ..
<leristo> *festplattentool
<yannick__> dane05421: allerdings will ich auch den STDERR haben, also geht das ja nicht so einfach :/
<dane05421> yannick__ Check mal deine Syntax im Bash Skript nochmal ... Hab das gerade mal ausprobiert bei mir funktioniert das.
<yannick__> so sieht das ganze aus http://pastebin.com/GgdF4u18
<kubine> Title: [Bash] #!/bin/bash echo '✗ Downloading Drupal' wget http://ftp.drupal.org/files/pro - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<leristo> Mein Xubuntu mag nicht korrekt booten, der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz, aber ich komm an die shell ran. Wiewowas kann ich mit der Fehlersuche beginnen?
<jokrebel> leristo: Logs anschaun
<ring0> leristo, vielleicht blick in die logs in /var/log/Xorg.0.log, /var/log/syslog oder dmesg
<leristo> in der Xorg.0.log steht no screens found 
<jokrebel> leristo: in Deinem Home liegt vielleicht auch noch ein .xsession-errors (oder auch mehrere/ältere)
<leristo> da liegt leider gar nichts
<ufo49> Hallo alle miteinander
<Luyin> hi ufo49 
<ufo49> Hab ei kleines Problem mit der fstab, kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen
<Luyin> ufo49: kommt drauf an was dein problem ist
<ufo49> Ich habe eine dritte Platte eingebaut, SATA, und in der fstab folgendes eingetragen: /dev/sda1 /home/uwe/Daten  ext4  users 0  0
<ufo49> Trotzdem wird die Platte beim Systemstart nicht eingebunden, muss ich immer per Hand nachholen, warum nur?
<ring0> kannst du mal deine komplette fstab pasten?
<ufo49> Sorry, das users hiess früher defaults, habe ich nur geändert um nicht jedesmal als root zu agieren
<Luyin> ufo49: ist die dritte platte denn sda1?
<jokrebel> !paste > ufo49
<kubine> ufo49: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<ufo49> @kubine versuche ich zu berücksichtigen
<Luyin> ufo49: kubine ist ein bot ;)
<ufo49> OK, ich versuche es mal [paste:415622:fstab]
<ring0> ufo49, ok, kannst du vielleicht noch die ausgabe von lsblk pasten?
<ring0> ufo49, hast du die partition im moment händisch gemoutet?
<jokrebel> …und anklickbare Links wären toll ;-)
<ufo49> @ring0 Ja, mache ich immer, da sind die Festplatten meiner virtuellen Server drauf
<ring0> ufo49, ok
<ring0> ufo49, wie siehts aus mit dem lsblk paste?
<ufo49> @ring0 Hier: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415627/
<kubine> Title: fstab › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ufo49> Noch da ring0
<ufo49> Mal ne andere Frage: kennt jemand eine wirklich funktionierende SAT-Karte für ubuntu?
<jokrebel> !hcl > ufo49 Da wirst Du vermutlich fündig.
<kubine> ufo49 Da wirst Du vermutlich fündig.: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbanken
<ufo49> @kubine da sind keine SAT-Karten aufgelistet
<ring0> ufo49, lsblk und deine fstab passen eigentlich optimal zueinander. hatte vermutet, dass es sich bei Daten nicht um /dev/sda1 handelt
<Luyin> ufo49: kubine ist immer noch ein bot ;)
<ufo49> @ring0 Sorry, ich war eben wieder mal zu hastig ...
<ufo49> @ring0 Das eigenartige ist ja, das die beiden nfs-Shares ohne Probleme automatisch gemountet werden
<ring0> ufo49, hast du mal statt users mit defaults davor probiert? also "defaults,users"
<ufo49> Ja habe ich, das users ist wie gesagt nur dazugekommen, um den root-Zuigriff zu vermeiden
<ring0> users ist doch nur dafür da, dass jeder nutzer die partition einhängen und aushängen darf
<ring0> hast du mal probiert, was passiert wenn du "mount -a" ausführst?
<ufo49> @ring0 Genau, damit spare ich mir das ausführen von sudo und vor allem die Password-Eingabe
<ring0> ufo49, ließt du immer nur einen satz? :)
<jokrebel> ufo49: DVB-S nennt sich das was Du suchst und ist sehr wohl in der HCL zu finden! (das sind die TV-Karten für SAT-Antennen) http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVB-S
<kubine> Title: DVB-S – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<ufo49> @ring0 was meinst du damit
<ufo49> @jokrebel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sag mir wo hier SAT-Karten sind
<kubine> Title: HardwareSupport - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<ring0> ufo49, ich hab dich gefragt, ob du "mount -a" probiert hast und du hast nur auf "users" geantwortet 
<jokrebel> ufo49: Ich sagte Dir "such nach DVB-S" ließ bitte mein letztes Psot nochmal und vielleicht auch den Link der da dabei ist. Danke
<jokrebel> *Post
<ufo49> @ring0 Das mit mount -a ist ein Konsolen-Kommando NACH dem Systemstart.
<ring0> ufo49, wenn du hier https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ auf multimedia klickt, bekommst du auch dvb-s karten
<kubine> Title: HardwareSupport - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<ring0> ufo49, dessen bin ich mir bewusst, das war auch nicht meine frage, sondern, ob du es mal ausprobiert hast
<ufo49> Das ist insoweit nicht nötig, da ich ja ohnehin ein "mount Daten durchführe um die FP zu mounten
<ring0> ufo49, wenn du dabei nämlich fehler bekommst, wären diese interessant
<ring0> ufo49, daher die frage, hast du mount -a mal ausgeführt?
<jokrebel> ufo49: Wenn Du selber weist was nötig ist warum fragst Du dann? *kopfkratz*
<ufo49> Ich bekomme keinerlei Fehlermeldungen, werde aber mal in /var/log/boot nachsehen. Guter Hinweis
<ring0> ufo49, du könntest auch mal dmesg nach mount greppen
<ufo49> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415632/
<kubine> Title: fstab › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Das ist dmesg, nicht die fstab
<ufo49> mount -a geht ohne irgendwelche Meldungen
<bekks> Und bitte die gesamte Ausgabe von dmesg, und nicht nur 7 Zeilen.
<ufo49> @bekks warte mal bis ring0 alle s hat was er braucht, dann sehen wir weiter
<ring0> ufo49, joa, als paste ist natürlich immer die ganze datei interessant. greppen hatte ich jetzt nur für dich zum durchsuchen gedacht
<ufo49> @ring0 Was suchst Du eigentlich vielleicht kann ich ja genaue Hinweise geben
<ring0> ufo49, paste doch mal das ganze dmesg. generell würde ich in dmesg fehler beim mounten suchen/vermuten
<ufo49> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415637/
<kubine> Title: fstab › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> ufo49, das sind nur die 7 zeilen von eben aus dmesg
<ufo49> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415642/
<kubine> Title: fstab › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> ufo49, also, ich sehe da keinerlei unregelmäßigkeiten. dem log nach müsste /dev/sda1 gemoutet worden sein. zeile 678 ist ja erfolgreich und im anschluss kommt auch kein fehler
<ring0> ufo49, probier doch mal "defaults,users,auto" in deiner fstab
<ufo49> Leider aber ist /home/uwe/Daten nach dem Systemstart IMMER nicht vorhaneden und meine Server starten nicht
<ufo49> Das mit dem auto werde ich probieren
<ring0> ufo49, probier doch mal alle drei und pick dir nicht nur irgendwas raus
<ufo49> defaults heist, die aktuellen Einstellungen zum ext4-Filesystem zu übernehmen, users ist schon drin (defaults war es schon vorher) nur auto käme neu hinzu und das mache ich gerade
<ring0> ufo49, in der fstab, die du gepastet hast, stand nur users in zeile 13
<ufo49> Das war ja auch die fünfte Version. Das mit dem defaults hatte ich gleich am Anfang mitgeteilt
<ring0> ufo49, ahja. vielleicht klappts ja nun mit auto :)
<ufo49> Hoffe ich schon und werde es auch ausprobieren. Bist Du morgen um die gleiche Zeit wieder online?
<ring0> kann ich nicht sagen. möglich
<ufo49> Naja, auf jedem Fall danke ich Dir für Deine Hilfe
<jokrebel> ufo49: Kannst Du nicht einfach neu starten und gleich wieder kommen? Problemanalysen die sich über Tage verteilen sind eher anstrengend.
<ufo49> Nur weil Du es bist. Hier laufen einige Anwendungen. Aber der Zweck heiligt die mittel. Bis gleich
<jokrebel> ufo49: P.S. …auch für Dich, weil Du jedesmal wieder von vorne anfangen musst.
<ring0> eigentlich beinhaltet defaults ja auto
<ring0> naja, ein versuch ist es wert :)
<bekks> Ja, schon schlimm, wenn man die Torrents mal kurz unterbrechen muss :)
<ufo49> Hi, bin wieder da
<jokrebel> und?
<ufo49> /home/uwe/Daten ist NICHT gemountet, die nfs-Shares schon
<bekks> Wie sieht die fstab Zeile dafür aus?
<ufo49> Noch zur Info, es ist eine FP lokal im Rechner 
<bekks> Was ist eine FP?
<jokrebel> flowpoint
<ufo49> Eine Festplatte
<ufo49> Hier ging es um mountings
<bekks> Ich weiss. Wie sieht doe fstab Zeile dafür aus?
<jokrebel> ufo49: Deshalb müssen wir die Abkürzungen die Du bevorzugst kennen? <g>
<ufo49> Nicht so einen Bloedsin jokrebel, es ging im ganzen Tread um mounting-Probleme
<ufo49> /dev/sda1 /home/uwe/Daten  ext4  defaults,users,auto 0  0
<bekks> Aha, da ist sie ja endlich.
<ufo49> Lest ihr nicht mit? Ich habe eigentlich alles bekannt gegeben
<bekks> Keine Panik, Ruhe bewahren, Schock bekämpfen.
<ufo49> @ring0 Irgendwelche andere Ideen?
<ring0> wir lesen mit, wir können allerdings in unserer glaskugel nicht erkennen, wie du die betreffende zeile abgeändert hast
<ring0> nein, leider keine idee
<bekks> Wie sieht die gesamte fstab aus, welches Ubuntu ganz verwendest Du, und was ist die Ausgabe von: sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid
<ufo49> Genau so wie vorgeschlagen, was sont
<jokrebel> ufo49: Sorry; kein Blödsinn. Wusste echt auch grad nicht was Du meinst. ich würde Ne Festplatte mit HD oder HDD oder eventuell mit SSD abkürzen. Näheres gerne in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<ufo49> @ring0 komisch ist, das die nfs-Shares ohne Probleme funktionieren
<bekks> Daher brauchen wir jetzt auch die gesamte fstab ...
<ufo49> @bekks schau dich um, die ist hier schon mal gepostet worden
<bekks> Gut, da du nicht mitarbeitest, helfe ich auch nicht mit. Schönen Abend noch.
<ufo49> Ebenfalls
<jokrebel> ufo49: _DU_ willst Hilfe 
<bekks> jokrebel: s/willst/wolltest/
<ufo49> Nicht von Dir jokrebel
<ufo49> @ring0 ein einfaches mount Daten als user bringt sofort Erfolg
<jokrebel> ufo49: Kann doch nicht sein, dass Du dann diejenigen die vielleicht was beitragen könnten anweist das doch im Backlog zu suchen was sie über _DEIN_ Problem wissen wollen…
<Luyin> ufo49: komm ma wieder runter, hier sind leute die dir seit ner stunde helfen und du hörst nie drauf was sie dir sagen und motzt dann rum. dann wunder dich auch nicht wenn dir keiner (mehr) helfen will.
<ring0> ufo49, dann passt offensichtlich der eintrag in der fstab, sonst würde das nicht klappen. ich kann dir leider nicht sagen, woran es liegt, dass sda1 beim booten nicht gemoutet wird. fstab sieht korrekt aus, auto könntest du auch wieder entfernen, da es in defaults beinhaltet ist und das dmesg log sieht eigentlich auch so aus, als wäre alles korrekt
<jokrebel> ufo49: Deine Überheblichkeit in nem _kostenlosen_ Supportkanal ist schon sehr grenzwertig…
<ufo49> Halt Lyrin, hier läuft was falsch. Ich habe prima mit ring0 korrespondiert. Er hat mir auch sehr geholfen.  Andere haben hier angefangen rumzumotzen.
<ufo49> Und überheblich war ich nie. Ich suche Hilfe, das ist war. Aber nicht jeder hier schlägt auch gleich die richtigen Töne an
<k1l_> jungs, wer nicht helfen möchte vergnügt sich anderweitig, ufo49 bedenke bitte, dass dieses ein ehrenamtlicher support ist. anspruch besteht hier keiner. wenn du hier nicht zurecht kommst kannst du auch im forum oder auf der mailingliste fragen.
<Luyin> ufo49: du willst hilfe oder? dann nimm die hilfe in anspruch. btw, ich heiße Luyin.
<ufo49> @ring0 Ich danke Dir für Deine Hilfe, irgendwie muss ich das klären ..
<ufo49> Sorry, war ein Tippfehler. Zu ring0 ist alles gesagt
<ring0> ufo49, gern
<Luyin> ufo49: du könntest es nochmal in #ubuntu versuchen, support dort ist allerdings auf englisch.
<ufo49> @Luyin danke für den Tipp, werde ich wohl machen müssen
<ufo49> Was zum Geier habe ich Dir nun getan k1l ...
<jokrebel> ufo49: Komm doch bitte nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic dann können wir den Nebenschauplatz genauer erörtern.
<k1l_> ufo49: mir wäre schon geholfen, wenn es hier drin um support geht und nicht um drama. ich denke mit weiterer diskussion werden wir hier nicht konstruktiver werden. also belassen wir die gegenseitigen anschuldigungen
<ufo49> Nochmal jokrebel, ich möchte nichts von Dir
<ufo49> @k1l OK
<nevchen> bis demnächst
#ubuntu-de 2013-08-13
<miup> Frage: Die ~/.profile datei, zählt die nur wenn die Bash als Login-shell eingerichtet ist?
<geser> miup: die dash als Login-Shell liest die auch, und die bash nur, wenn es keine ~/.bash_profile und ~/.bash_login gibt
<dadrc> außerdem bei vollmond und wenn saturn und der mond in einer linie mit der erde stehen.
<nevchen> bis demnächst
<miup> ah, ich ghab die frage falsch gestellt, eigentlich wollte ich wissen ob ich das was ich eintragen will in die ~/.profile packen muss oder in ein anderes file, da ich die z-shell benutze
<miup> aber die zsh-jungs haben mir das schon beantwortet, einfach die zprofile dafür verwenden (:
<miup> Danke trotzdem
<dadrc> wenn du denn wirklich eine profile-Datei willst, joa
<miup> dadrc: joa, geht um die einrichtung nach der anleitung: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Screen#ssh-Screen
<kubine> Title: Screen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> was denn nu? screen oder zsh
<koegs> oder beides in kombination
<ubuntini> Hallo. :) Wie kann ich von einer größeren Festplatte, die mehrere Partitionen mit ext4 beinhaltet, auf eine kleinere Festplatte klonen? (160 GB > 120 GB HDD), Die Datenmenge entspricht weniger und würde locker auf die Zielplatte passen. Clonezilla kann das leider nicht. 
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntini: tu nicht "klonen", sondern einfach "kopieren" :)
<ubuntini> LetoThe2nd, brauche aber exakt den gleichen Partitionsaufbau wie momentan auf der Quell-HDD
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntini: die aussage "exakt der gleiche partitionsaufbau" widerspricht sich schon leicht mit 160GB->120GB, findest du nicht
<dadrc> Partitionen von Hand entsprechend anlegen, zB mit gparted. Dann kopieren.
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntini: ansonsten eben wie dadrc sagt: partitionen anlegen, dann kopieren.
<ubuntini> LetoThe2nd, mittels dd? Das sind 8 Partitionen, wäre also ziemlich aufwendig.. 
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntini: meh
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntini: wer hat was von dd gesagt?
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntini: gparted + cp/rsync nach belieben.
<gsadmin> LetoThe2nd, danke, ich probiers mal. Kenne mich mit der Syntax von cp und rsync noch nicht allzu aus. 
<LetoThe2nd> gsadmin: a) es gibt manpages b) cp zumindest ist *DEUTLICH* einfacher als dd ;)
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_umziehen
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu umziehen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> gsadmin: verbindungsprobleme du hast, junger padawan?
<gsadmin> LetoThe2nd, nein, X-Chat stürzt nur ständig ab. Steige sofort auf Quassel um. 
<koegs> ubuntini: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_umziehen
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu umziehen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubuntini> koegs: Danke, ich versuche mich daran zu orientieren. Schade, dass es da nicht einfach sowas leichtes wie Acronis gibt bzw. Clonezilla das nicht unterstützt. 
<ubuntini> Dient Rsync nicht eigentlich für Datensicherungen? 
<koegs> ubuntini: rsync dient allgemein gedacht zum kopieren von daten
<koegs> !rsync > ubuntini 
<kubine> ubuntini: Informationen zu rsync finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync
<yannick__> dane05421: pastebin noch bekpommen?
<dane05421> Ne nichtmehr.
<dane05421> yannick__ Müssteste nochmal den Link schicken.
<yannick__> dane05421: http://pastebin.com/arzjCy6W
<kubine> Title: [Bash] #!/bin/bash echo '✗ Downloading Drupal' wget http://ftp.drupal.org/files/pro - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dane05421> yannick__ Sieht auf den ersten Blick aber gut aus. 
<yannick__> dane05421: komisch... hast du bei dir was mit wget ausprobiert?
<dane05421> yannick__ Nein nur nen einfaches ls, aber das sollte ja egal sein Rückgabewert ist Rückgabewert ...
<yannick__> dane05421: mir geht es um STDERR
<TheInfinity> yannick__: gibts n speziellen grund warum du das nicht direkt von github holst?
<yannick__> TheInfinity: wie von github?
<yannick__> TheInfinity: drupal wird nicht auf github entwickelt, nur gespiegelt
<TheInfinity> yannick__: yep, aber dann kannst du ausschliesslich in git arbeiten und musst nicht mit tar und co arbeiten.
<yannick__> TheInfinity: das ist ja jetzt kein problem. natürlich könnte ich mir einen bestimmten branch clonen und dann den .git ordner löschen und meinen eigenen git init machen etc....
<yannick__> nimmt sich aber nichts finde ich
<leszek> hi
 * edstylo ist jetzt AWAY (grund: auto-AWAY nach 180 min idle-zeit)
<LetoThe2nd> !away > edstylo|wech 
<kubine> edstylo|wech: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<edstylo> sry, funktion deaktiviert
<LetoThe2nd> edstylo: du wurdest schon des öfteren darauf hingewiesen.
 * edstylo ist AWAY (grund: auto-away nach 180 min idle-zeit) (dauer: 5mins 10secs)
<koegs> lol
<LetoThe2nd> edstylo: alles gekl#rt jetzt?
 * edstylo ist AWAY (grund: auto-away nach 180 min idle-zeit) (dauer: 8mins 15secs)
<LetoThe2nd> offensichtlich nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> edstylo: test + letzte chance
<LetoThe2nd> bestande :)
<edstylo> alles paletti jetzt
<LetoThe2nd> edstylo: es sieht zumindest *im* *moment* danach aus.
<edstylo> *richtig*
<edstylo> ;)
<LetoThe2nd> edstylo: und wenn du schon dabei bist, kannst das farbige-smilies-script gleich mit in die tonne treten ;)
<ubuntini> Kann ich irgendwie auslesen, ob TRIM in einem aktiven System genutzt und aktiviert ist? 
<ubuntini> Im Wiki finde ich gerade nur Tests und die Abfrage, ob die SSD das unterstützt. 
<koegs> da stehen auch beispiele wie man tested ob TRIM im kernel funktioniert, wie man es in der fstab aktiviert, etc.
<apollo13> außerdem kannst ein sudo fstrim auf den mountpoint jagen
<apollo13> dann siehst auch obs geht
<elmargol> hmm ein gui tool um aus bildern ein video zu machen? es fehlen ein paar nummern dazwischen
<elmargol> Bilder stammen von einer überwachungscamera
<koegs> warum nicht einfach avconv?
<elmargol> weil das scheinbar nicht klar kommt wenn frames fehlen
<koegs> avconv -i samples/*.jpeg output.mpeg <- interessier zum beispiel gar nicht ob da irgendwelche bilder fehlen
<koegs> wie denn auch :)
<ubuntini> apollo13: Hat funktioniert, danke! 
<elmargol> ich bekomm das nicht hin mit ffmpeg
<jokrebel> elmargol: Das Wiki von Ubuntuusers kennst Du? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FFmpeg
<kubine> Title: FFmpeg › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<elmargol> jokrebel, ja hab ich gelesen das video wird entweder zu schnell oder es werden bilder ausgelassen oder sonstwas
<elmargol> Kann ich die jpegs direkt in ein mkv stecken ohne das zu konvertieren?
<jokrebel> elmargol: Und einfach manche Bilder (oder ne Kopie davon) mehrfach einfügen?
<elmargol> das sind hunderte bilder das muss ich automatisieren
<koegs> elmargol: sowas hab ich damals benutzt: https://www.dropbox.com/s/1oh2ol5guqcdoxb/webcam2video.sh
<kubine> Title: Dropbox - webcam2video.sh (at www.dropbox.com)
<stevieh> elmargol: woran erkennst du denn, dass ein bild fehlt? An der Sequenz nummer?
<elmargol> ja es fehlen halt nummern
<jokrebel> elmargol: Wenn es mal mehr mal weniger Bilder-pro-Minute sind die Dir vorliegen wirst Du händischen Eingriff nicht herumkommen.
<elmargol> das bilder fehlt sieht man an der bewegung das es einmal schnell geht einmal langsam
<stevieh> kleines perl script und die fehlenden bilder verdoppeln
<jokrebel> #um
<jokrebel> #
<jokrebel> g
<koegs> ?
<jokrebel> +um
<jokrebel> sorry (Knoten aus den Finger mach)
<apricot1> ich versuche thttpd-webserver zu installieren - ./configure gibt Fehler aus: checking host system type... Invalid configuration 'x86_64-pc-linux-gnu': machine 'x86_64-pc' not recognized
<geser> steht im configure.log mehr hilfreiches?
<geser> hast du einen bestimmten Grund den thttpd installieren zu wollen? thttpd war in Debian (und damit auch Ubuntu) ist aber gelöscht worden: orphaned, RC-buggy, dead upstream, plenty of alternatives exist
 * LetoThe2nd riecht da eher nen crosscompile-versuch
<elmargol> koegs, da macht der ein video mit immer nur bild1
<apricot1> sorry hatte gradTel...
<apricot1> gibt es einen einfachen Ersatz für thttpd? ich wollte einen einfachen server ... kein Apache
<apollo13> nginx, lighty, apache…
<apricot1> ok, danke
<elmargol> openshot kann das wunderbar :)
<TheBrayn> hi
<Turkelkton> Hallo yusammen habe mal wieder ein Problem bekomme mein Ubuntu nicht zum laufen, habe alles soweit installiert nur jetyt komtm nach dem boot grub rescue no such device habe noch ein windows 7 auf der kiste eine 100, efi und eine grub bios partition
<Turkelkton> sehe auch [ber die lvie cd das linux laufwerk
<jokrebel> Turkelkton: schätze dass Du da Dein Grub reparieren musst. Hab nur halt von UEFI noch wenig Ahung und keine praktische Erfahrung. 
<jokrebel> !grub_2 > Turkelkton
<kubine> Turkelkton: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<Turkelkton> danke habe nochmal mit der chroot mehtode versucht melde mich wenn es funktioniert hat
<Turkelton> leider wieder da troty erfolgreicher durchfuerung hat es leider nicht geklappt
<Turkelton> habe es hiermit versucht http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Nachbearbeitung
<kubine> Title: EFI Nachbearbeitung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Turkelton: Nopaste doch mal bitte komplett was da alles kommt und geschrieben steht.
<Turkelton> ok mom
<Turkelton> hier bitte http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415652/
<kubine> Title: Grub › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Turkelton> den bootlaoder habe ich auf sda1 installiert
<Turkelton> und eine idee was sein koennte jokrebel
<PH3242342> #js
<Turkelton> der bootloader muss ja auf die efi platte installiert werden oder_
<bekks> Es gibt keine "EFI-Platte".
<jokrebel> Turkelton: Sicher dass Du da der chroot-Methode aus dem ubuntuusers-Wiki gefolgt bist? Für mich ließt sich das geringfügig anders (was da fatale Folgen haben kann/könnte)
<Turkelton> ja habe das nur c^p
<bekks> Einfach copy und paste ist leider blöd.
<TheBrayn> ich hab hier andauernd eine load von über 3 auf einem dualcore, htop zeigt allerdings keine sonderliche cpu-auslastung an, wie diagnostiziere ich was da für die load verantwortlich ist, die zt auch mal auf 60 oder so hoch geht
<Turkelton> bis auf die sda
<bekks> Man muss das selbstverständlich auf die Gegebenheiten des Systems anpassen.
<Turkelton> habe statt sda3 sda 5 gew'hlt
<jokrebel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#chroot-Methode liest sich anders…
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> TheBrayn: Load ist völlig hupe. Interessant die die Ausgabe von: vmstat 1 10
<Turkelton> du meinst die muesste auf sda1 yeigen
<bekks> Das sagte ich nicht. Ich sagte: "Man muss das selbstverständlich auf die Gegebenheiten des Systems anpassen."
<TheBrayn> http://codepad.org/Hz119mZP was heißt das?
<kubine> Title: Plain Text code - 12 lines - codepad (at codepad.org)
<jokrebel> Turkelton: Außerdem ist glaub ich Dein tastaturlayout falsch. (jedemfalls sind bei Dir ständig y und z vertauscht anscheinend)
<Turkelton> das problem ist die von jo gepostete ist diese fuer normales bios und nicht efi deshalb ja auch die wiki Seite die richtige http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Nachbearbeitung
<kubine> Title: EFI Nachbearbeitung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Die letzten beiden Spalten: "id" heisst idle (in Prozent) und "wa" heisst "wait" (auch in Prozent). Dein System langweilt sich zwischen 60 unbd 90%.
<TheBrayn> dann versteh ich nicht warum das zwischendrin immer wieder so heftig langsam wird
<bekks> TheBrayn: ps -aux angucken, wenn es "langsam" wird.
<jokrebel> Turkelton: Auch in meinem Link wird auf UEFI eingegangen. Nicht durchgelesen?
<bekks> TheBrayn: Und natürlich wieder vmstat 1, und wenn "wa" grösser als 5 wird, auch iotop angucken.
<TheBrayn> mach ich morgen mal, danke für die tipps
<TheBrayn> ~feierabend
<bekks> Dann ist es ja nicht so dringend, auch wenn du fragst.
<jokrebel> Turkelton: In dem von Dir geposteten Artikel geht es doch anscheinen um UEFI und _eben_nicht_ um die GRUB-Reparatur.
<Turkelton> ok gehe die gerade durch
<Turkelton> srz hab das total ueberlesen und ja tastaturlayot ist das englishe von der live cd
<bekks> Turkelton: setxkbmap de
<Turkelton> bin gleich wieder da hab soviel gemountet das es nicht gescheit funktioiert starte die live cd neu mom
<bekks> Das hat mit mounten nichts zu tun.
<bekks> Und dafür muss man nicht neustarten.
<Turkelton> dann erleuchte mich bekks hab mit der anleitung yuvor schon was gemountet
<bekks> "umount"
<bekks> MAn kann Dinge auch wieder unmounten - ohne Neustart. Und der BEfehl "setxkbmap de" hat exakt nichts mit irgendwelchen Mounts zu tun.
<Turkelton> das ist mir klar
<Turkelton> es geht um die ganyen mount befhele aus der der anderen uefi anleitung
<bekks> Man kann Dinge auch unmounten, ohne Neustart.
<Turkelton> und unmount kennt die live cd nicht root@ubuntu:/mnt# unmount sda5 No command 'unmount' found, did you mean:  Command 'umount' from package 'mount' (main)  Command 'umount' from package 'loop-aes-utils' (universe) unmount: command not found
<Turkelton> srz gesehen ``
<bekks> "umount".
<Turkelton> root@ubuntu:/mnt# setxkbmap de No protocol specified Cannot open display ":0"
<bekks> Nicht als root.
<jokrebel> Beim Start der LiveCD kann man mit drücken der ESC-Taste die Sprachvoreinstellung auch grafisch auf "Deutsch" umschalten.
 * fellbuendel hat hier einen Rechner, der nach Upgrade von 10.04 auf 12.04 beim normalen Hochfahren mit völlig "zerstörter" Grafik und nicht nutzbarem DM steht, nach "abgesichert" starten und dann im Menü normal weiter booten ausgewählt aber normal hochkommt...
<fellbuendel> was kann da hängen?
<bekks> Grafiktreiber.
<fellbuendel> nach der Aussage des Menüs beim abgesichert starten müsste der Start so ja nu identisch zum normalen sein - ist er aber offensichtlich nicht
<fellbuendel> ok, grafiktreiber ist der offene aktiv - der hat noch nie funktioniert
<jokrebel> fellbuendel: Aus dem "abgesicherten Modus" (sicher dass Du nicht von Windows sprichst? *duck*) kann man doch gar nicht "normal weiter booten" in die Grafische Oberfläche.
<fellbuendel> jokrebel, doch, das kann man seit 12.04
 * jokrebel muss das glatt mal wieder anschaun…
<fellbuendel> wählt man den Modus aus kommt nach einem Teil-Bootvorgang ein Menü, das nachfragt, was man tun will
<fellbuendel> darin kann man auch einen Menüpunkt auswählen, der angeblich einfach normal weiter bootet in den normalen Modus
<fellbuendel> wähle ich den funktioniert es, boote ich direkt normal habe ich Pixelbrei auf dem Schirm
<jokrebel> fellbuendel: Was sagen denn die einschlägigen Log-Dateien?
<bekks> Der abgesicherte Modus verwendet einen anderen GRafiktreiber.
 * fellbuendel geht mal auf die Suche
<fellbuendel> bekks, warum sagt das Auswahlmenü dann, dass man durch die Auswahl den abgesicherten Modus verlässt und normal bootet?
<elitxxx> hallo, wollte ubuntu installieren über usb, leider habe ich auch nur ein usb keyboard, und sobald ich bei der sprachauswahl reagiert mein keyboard nicht mehr, gibt es einen bootparameter der den usb treiber während der installation läd ?
<enseven> Hallihallo. Hat jemand von euch schon mal IPoverFibreChannel zum Laufen gebracht? Ich habe da zwei QLE2462-Karten, die ich gerne dafür benutzen würde.
<jokrebel> elitxxx: Ist das die Sprachauswahl schon in der grafischen Oberfläche der LiveCD?
<elitxxx> bei beidem
<elitxxx> kann via bootoption grafisch oder auch text auswählen
<jokrebel> elitxxx: Hängt also auch wenn Du ganz am Anfang per ESC schon die Spracheinstellung machst?
<elitxxx> jokrebel: die spracheinstellung kommt automatisch, aber ab da kann ich nicht mehr die tastatur nutzen, ich bin mir sicher dass es am usb treiber liegt
<jokrebel> elitxxx: Deshalb sag ich ja. Versuch mal direkt gleich am Bootanfang per ESC in das Menü zu kommen und gleich dort die Sprache auszuwählen.
<jokrebel> elitxxx: Wenn unten auf dem Lila Schirm diese 2 Symbole sind.
<elitxxx> du meinst gleich nach grub esc ?
<elitxxx> ok
<elitxxx> geht auch nicht, keine reaktion
<elitxxx> aso moment
<elitxxx> also hab via grafikboot jetzt die möglichkeit
<fellbuendel> jokrebel, ich sehe in den logs auf den ersten Blick nur, dass er beim direkten Bootversuch feststellt, es sei kein Bildschirm angeschlossen... dass er weder nv noch nvidia laden konnte ist klar, so lange die nicht installiert sind
<jokrebel> fellbuendel: Monitor hängt ohne Switch direkt an VGA oder wie?
<fellbuendel> jokrebel, hängt direkt an DVI
<elitxxx> jokrebel: weißt du die parameter für den usb treiber ?
<fellbuendel> beim abgesichert->normal boot findet er den Bildschirm, läd daraufhin noch ein Modul nach und es tut
<jokrebel> kein Adapter oder so?
<fellbuendel> nope
<jokrebel> fellbuendel: Leg mal testhalber nen neuen User an und versuch es mit dem.
<fellbuendel> jokrebel, kann ich machen... nachdem ich nicht bis zur Anmeldung komme tippe ich aber eher nciht drauf. Erster test wird jetzt, was er mti dem nvidia-treiber macht... mit dem nouveau hatt eich bisher nur permanent Ärger
 * fellbuendel geht mal neu starten...
<jokrebel> fellbuendel: Soll heißen dass die Grafik schon im DM kaputt ist?
<jokrebel> fellbuendel: Soll heißen dass die Grafik schon im DM kaputt ist?
<fellbuendel> jokrebel, nvidia-Treiber aktiviert -> Problem weg
<fellbuendel> jokrebel, Ja, genau das
<elitxxx> jokrebel: bin etwas weiter, per grafikoberfläche gehts jetzt aber sobald ich auf install gehe erscheint die txt oberfläche mit Auswahl des Standortes, ab dort geht die tastatur nicht mehr
<fellbuendel> jokrebel, jetzt im Rückblick: Schon die "Grafik" während dem booten war kaputt (warum macht man sowas überhaupt?)
<jokrebel> Weis da jemand mehr? http://ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de/2013/08/12/phased-updates-in-ubuntu-13/ die Datei /etc/apt/apt.conf gibt es auf keinem meiner Rechner.
<kubine> Title: „Phased Updates“ sollen ab Ubuntu 13.04 für mehr Stabilität sorgen › Ikhaya › ubuntuusers.de (at ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de)
<chk> hallo 
<chk> ich habe unter thunar ein netzwerkverzeichnis gemountet
<chk> wo finde ich das in der konsole?
<chk> unter gvfs ist es nicht...
<chk> habs gefunden :)
<ring0> und wo isses?
<chk>  /run/user/chk/gvfs
<ring0> oha, abenteuerlich
<chk> jo wieso auch immer er es da mountet
<leszek> hi
<FishForYou> hallo zusammen, ich möchte als serverdienst owncloud aufsetzen.... hab mich da auch schon viel belesen. irgendwo hakt es aber und ich weiß nicht wo. ich habe eine manuelle installation vorgenommen unter OS: ubuntu_10.04LTS. es ist auch parallels installiert, normalerweise sollte das zu keiner inkompatibilität führen.im paste habe ich meine einzellnen schritte aufgelistet. http://paste.ubuntuus
<FishForYou> ers.
<FishForYou> de/415662/
<FishForYou> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415662/
<kubine> Title: owncloud › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> FishForYou: 10.04 Desktopversion?
<FishForYou> nein, server.
<jokrebel> warum nicht gleich die aktuelle LTS?
<koegs> FishForYou: vielleicht solltest du dein problem konkreter schildern, auf so eine allgemeine Anfrage reagieren die wenigsten
<FishForYou> wird von meinem hoster leider nicht unterstützt, 12.04 wäre mir auch lieber.... geht aber leider nicht.
<FishForYou> koegs, das problem ist ja das ich nicht weiß an welcher stelle der fehler liegt. :(
<koegs> und wir sollen wild raten?
<jokrebel> ahso - das ist kein lokales Ubuntu, dann bin ich eh raus.
<imox> hab nen cups server und nen treiber für son drucker installiert. immer wenn ich jetzt mit dem drucke schmiert der ganze server ab. gibts logs wo ich was sehen könnte warum das passierT?
<koegs> FishForYou: ansonsten gibt es noch #owncloud auf freenode
<jokrebel> Weis da jemand mehr? http://ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de/2013/08/12/phased-updates-in-ubuntu-13/ die Datei /etc/apt/apt.conf gibt es auf keinem meiner Rechner.
<kubine> Title: „Phased Updates“ sollen ab Ubuntu 13.04 für mehr Stabilität sorgen › Ikhaya › ubuntuusers.de (at ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> wie wärs es mit anlegen?
<Ekkehardt> Hätt ich auch gesagt. Textdatei und rein was rein muss.
<jokrebel> Hab mich halt nur gewundert weil "...
<jokrebel> Dazu muss nur die Zeile Update-Manager::Never-Include-Phased-Updates "True" zu der Konfigurationsdatei /etc/apt/apt.conf hinzugefügt werden..." sich eher ließt als gäbe es die Datei sowieso.
<Ekkehardt> jokrebel: Stimmt, kann man gut so lesen. Aber das hatte ich schon etliche Male "füge Zeile an Datei an" und die Datei musste erst erstellt werden.
<redknight> jokrebel: Aber /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ gibbet vermutlich bei dir ;)
<Mr_Tux> Abend Leute
<Mr_Tux> bin gerade ein wenig am verzweifeln wegen meinem neuen Bluray Laufwerk ich habe probleme kopiergeschütze Blurays abzuspielen habe es mit diesem Script versucht https://www.linuxdistrocommunity.com/videos/?user=quidsup&id=53mXYbRLhOM
<kubine> Title: How to Play Encrypted Blu-Ray's in Ubuntu Linux - quidsup - Videos: LinuxDistroCommunity (at www.linuxdistrocommunity.com)
<Mr_Tux> leider funktioniert es auch nicht nach meheren neustarts
<mamfka_> bräuchte kurz hilfe
<mamfka_> und zwar will ich in einem ordner alle datein umbenennen
<stevieh> Mr_Tux: 
<Mr_Tux> jo
<mamfka_> im moment heißen sie alle : "010 - text"
<jokrebel> redknight: Jo - und da drin gibt es einige Dateien von 00xxx bis 99xxx
<mamfka_> wobei die nummer und der text variieren
<stevieh> Mr_Tux: sorry, war ne leermeldung, aber mehr Ahnung hab ich auch nicht von bluerays und linux
<Mr_Tux> :)
<mamfka_> ich würde gerne bei ALLEN dateien die ersten 6 stellen entfernen
<mamfka_> ist das mit dem befehl "rename" möglich?
<mamfka_> wenn ja, wie würde der befehl lauten?
<stevieh> mamfka_: probier mal /......(.*)/$1/ aber ey! mach das in nem Testverzeichnis!
<mamfka_> "/......(.*)/$1/" ?
<mamfka_> oder "rename /......(.*)/$1/" ?
<stevieh> ja klar, die manpage solltest du wenigstens im ansatz lesen.
<redknight> jokrebel: Stimmt, könnte man eindeutiger formulieren. du kannst sogar ne neue in conf.d erstellen, passiert das gleiche wie in apt.conf
<redknight> Muss man allerdings wissen - geb e ich zu
<POVaddct> mamfka_: kann man auch mit einem kleinen shell-einzeiler loesen (aber auch hier erspart das abtippen nicht das verstaendnis)
<POVaddct> mamfka_: for f in * ; do echo mv $f ${f#??????} ; done
<POVaddct> mamfka_: das echo entfernen wenn es das richtige tun wuerde
<mamfka_> ich versuche es mal mit "rename /......(.*)/$1/"
<mamfka_> ich habe nur probleme mit regex ^^
<stevieh> ja, die stringfunktionen der shell werd ich in meinem alter nicht mehr reinbekommen...
<POVaddct> die ersten sechs zeichen abschneiden geht mit shell patterns, da braucht man keine regex
<POVaddct> stevieh: die sind aber einfacher als regex
<POVaddct> stevieh: und koennen dementsprechend auch weniger, aber fuer diesen fall reichts
<stevieh> POVaddct: aber die hab ich schon gelernt, als mein Hirn noch mehr aufnehmen konnte als Alkohol.
<POVaddct> normalerweise werden backreferences in regex mit \nummer geschrieben, macht rename das wirklich mit $nummer?
<stevieh> perl macht das mit $nummer.
<POVaddct> stevieh: ach stimmt, rename ist ja perl
<POVaddct> perl braucht mal wieder ne extrawurst :)
<mamfka_> stevieh:"rename /......(.*)/$1/" gibt mir folgendes zurück:  -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<stevieh> mamfka_: warte ich guck mal
<mamfka_> danke!
<mamfka_> ach übrigens.. ich mache das in einem mac osx terminal.. aber das sollte ja keinen unterschied machen, oder?
<stevieh> rename 's/......(.*)/$1/' *
<stevieh> die punkte musste selber nachzählen.
<stevieh> mamfka_: doch, dann musste mir jetzt 20€/h überweisen, weil fremdsupport
<mamfka_> hehe
<mamfka_> ich mache selbst nur fremdsupport
<mamfka_> so ein gerät kommt mir nicht ins haus :P
<mamfka_> die rechnung reiche ich also gerne weiter ;)
<stevieh> ok ;-)
<mamfka_> wenn es funktioniert ^^
<mamfka_> aber vielen dank schonmal!!
<stevieh> waren die '
<mamfka_> ah, ok
<mamfka_> bäh
<mamfka_> doofes macos ^^
<mamfka_> -bash: rename: command not found
<stevieh> lol, was hast du gedacht?
<mamfka_> dass es die selben shell-commands gibt wie unter allen anderen unix-systemen :D
<Longbottom> Wenn ich mit dem firefox, gimp oder gnumeric (vermutlich in allen gnome Programmen) eine Datei speichern möchte, dann kann ich den Ordner nicht editieren nur anklicken. Wie kann man das umstellen? (Nutze kubuntu 13.04 mit einigen gnome Programmen:)
<Tux71> Hi@all
<Tux71> Man sind die Ubuntu-User aber schweigsam :-P
<stevieh> die labern im OT Channel
<Tux71> was soll das denn sein :-)
<Tux71> Wieso ist das Fenster so klein hier
<Tux71> Das Fragezeichen geht auch nicht irgendwie
<Tux71> hm
<Longbottom> Geht doch?
<Tux71> Bei mir leider nicht
<Tux71> kommt nen - 
<Longbottom> Kommt das Fragezeichen in anderen Programmen?
<Tux71> ja klar..........
<Tux71> nur hier im Chact nicht
<Tux71> chat meinte ich
<Longbottom> Welches Programm benutzt du denn für den Chat?
<Tux71> wo kann man hier was einstellen -
<Tux71> bin über jave drinnen
<Tux71> das ganze hier sieht aus wie aus Atari-Zeiten :-)
<Tux71> (TOS)
<Tux71> wird aber niemand hier mehr kennen "denke mal"
<Longbottom> jave kenne ich nicht. Vielleicht kann jemand anders etwas dazu schreiben? Ich benutze pidgin, xchat soll auch gut sein.
<Tux71> Naja, ich meinte bin über Java-Chat drinnen.........
<Ekkehardt> Selbst Thunderbird geht. Oder IRSSI auf der Konsole.
<Tux71> Opera/Java/Chat
<Tux71> Ist ja auch egal brauche das Fragezeichen nicht :-P
<Ekkehardt> Thunderbird hat noch den Vorteil, dass er standardmäßig loggt. Und wenn man eh Mails liest...
<Tux71> wollte nur mal kurz schauen ob es überhaupt noch Ubuntu-user gibt in Deutschland :-)
<Tux71> Für mich war halt immer der Opera das A und O
<Tux71> aber damit ist es ja leider jetzt vorbei unter Linux
<Tux71> wieder mal ein Beispiel dafür wie Linux-user beachten werden tz
<Tux71> werde mir mal den Internet Explorer installieren über Wine +g+
<Ekkehardt> Tux71: Sowas ist in #ubuntu-de-offtopic sicher besser aufgehoben.
<Tux71> ich weiss noch nicht mal in welchen Chat-Raum ich hier bin.......
<Tux71> oben in der Leiste steht " Ubuntu-de"
<Ekkehardt> #ubuntu-de, das ist der Supportkanal.
<Tux71> ok
<Tux71> also doch nicht ganz falsch
<jonsdh27wsk> hallo allerseits
<Tux71> Okay ! Dann werde ich hier mal den Support fragen !! Nutze zwar Mint aber ist ja im Prinzip nicht anders als Ubuntu nur in grün :-)
<jonsdh27wsk> ich brauche hilfe, bin ganz neu in Ubuntu. Bin dabei pakete zu installieren, aber egal.
<Tux71> MDM schaltet nicht in den Sparmodus wenn der Deckel vom Laptop runter gemacht wird 
<Tux71> Welche Pakete denn 
<jonsdh27wsk> folgendes: ich hab ein fenster an die rechte seite "geclippt", jetzt geht die "markierbox" nicht mehr weg. (graphischer fehler). Wenn ich das konto sperre ist sie fort, wenn ich wieder anmelde wieder da
<Tux71> was für ein Fenster ..........von was
<Tux71> wichtig wäre erstmal welcher Desktop Du nutzt :-)
<jonsdh27wsk> SIEHE HIER
<jonsdh27wsk> http://i.imgur.com/DZBRi7j.png
<Ekkehardt> Das is Unity
<Tux71> ist wohl unity
<jonsdh27wsk> soll heißen?
<Tux71> Das Dein Desktop Unity ist -)
<jonsdh27wsk> Okay. wie behebe ich den fehler?
<apollo13> neustarten?
<Tux71> Auf dem Bild erkenne ich nicht wirklich einen Fehler ...........
<Tux71> bin aber auch nicht so der Freund von Unity
<jonsdh27wsk> das orangene fenster
<apollo13> Tux71: der nette gelbe rahmen mitten im bild…
<Tux71> Was willst Du denn genau machen
<apollo13> rofl
<apollo13> den rahmen will er loswerden^^
<Tux71> achso das meint er okay +g+
<apollo13> jonsdh27wsk: ist zwar ne windows lösung, aber neustarten nicht nur einloggen hast probiert?
<jonsdh27wsk> das ist nicht so optimal, hab quasi tausend fenster auf :F
<jonsdh27wsk> und neustarten in der ersten Ubuntu session fühlt sich wie ein fehlstart an
<Tux71> Darauf stehen doch die Windows 8 User :-P
<k1l> jonsdh27wsk: welches ubuntu ist das genau?
<jonsdh27wsk> das neueste
<Tux71> jetzt wissen wir mehr :-)
<k1l> ich hatte den fehler auch mal. da hatte sich compiz aufgehangen. glaube das war als ich mal den freien treiber probiert hatte. nach einem logout war das weg (aber du willst ja keine programme schliessen)
<Tux71> compiz mit dem freien Treiber 
<jonsdh27wsk> 13.04 ist die versionsnummer
<Tux71> hm
<Tux71> kommt drauf an welche Graka er hat
<jonsdh27wsk> compiz hat sich vorhin schonmal verabschiedet was auch immer das ist
<Tux71> ist Dein 3D Manager 
<jonsdh27wsk> gibts in ubuntu sowas wie den taskmanager und eine prozessübersicht?
<apollo13> ja
<Tux71> ps -a
<k1l> jonsdh27wsk: systemmonitor
<Tux71> oder top
<jonsdh27wsk> compiz läuft allerdings..
<Tux71> welche Grafikkarte hast Du denn
<jonsdh27wsk> Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV730   steht in der information, glaube aber dass das nicht der richtige name der graka war. 
<jonsdh27wsk> ne ist nur der treiber
<Tux71> in der Konsole bekommste das mit hwinfo --gfxcard heraus
<Tux71> (wenn das Programm installiert ist)
<Tux71> oder inxi -F
<jonsdh27wsk> UXterm ist ok dafür?
<Tux71> gib es doch einfach mal ein :-)
<jonsdh27wsk> ah ok, erst installieren.. probier ich mal
<Tux71> ich bin kein supporter hier !!! sage nur wie ich es mache
<jonsdh27wsk> okay ja danke :)
<Tux71> glaube inxi ist bei Ubuntu standartmässig dabei
<Tux71> oder -
<k1l> Tux71: verwechsel mint nicht mit ubuntu
<Tux71> hm
<Tux71> da gibt es nicht viele Unterschiede bis auf das grün
<Tux71> :-)
<Tux71> hatte auch davor Ubuntu
<jonsdh27wsk> ich versuchs jetzt einfach mal mit abmelden und neustart, trotzdem danke für die hilfe, hab jetzt die konsole gefunden und den prozessmanager
<jonsdh27wsk> cya
<k1l> !info inxi
<kubine> k1l: Error: The command "info" is available in the Factoids and PackageInfo plugins.  Please specify the plugin whose command you wish to call by using its name as a command before "info".
<Tux71> er muss doch kein Neustart machen .............sind hier doch nicht bei Windows hm
<k1l> !package inxi
<Tux71> ist doch dabei bei Ubuntu oder 
<Tux71> oder irre ich mich hm
<k1l> ach komm bot :/    jedenfalls gibt es inxi niht bei ubuntu
<k1l> deswegen hat mint auch nen eigenen support
<Tux71> ok
<Tux71> dann bin ich jetzt mal ganz ruhig :-)
<Tux71> glxinfo | grep glx so könnte man auch noch dahinter kommen
<Tux71> viele Wege führen nach Rom :-)
<sssssssss2sssaa> hat geklappt (die ab und anmeldung)
<Tux71> wb
<Tux71> Ubuntu nutzt lightdm oder 
<Ekkehardt> Ich hab gdm.
<Tux71> okay bei mir heisst es halt mdm aber ist eh nur ein Fork
<Ekkehardt> Ich hab aber Unity rausgerissen und gnome daufgepflanzt. Weils von 12.04 kein Ubuntu-GNOME gab.
<Tux71> also den failback oder
<Ekkehardt> ???
<Tux71> naja meinste jetzt gnome 3 oder was
<Ekkehardt> ja, 3.
<Tux71> na ich nutze nicht umsonst mint ............
<Tux71> Mate und Cinnamon sind halt eine Art gnome 2
<bullgard4> Ekkehardt: "Ekkehardt	Ich hab aber Unity rausgerissen und gnome daufgepflanzt. Weils von 12.04 kein Ubuntu-GNOME gab." <--  Was erzählst Du denn hier?
<Ekkehardt> Ich komm mit gnome3 super zurecht. Aber das ist eigentlich OT.
<Tux71> genau.............
<Tux71> ist halt geschmackssache :-)
<Tux71> Genau genommen ist ja Cinnamon "Gnome 3" 
<apollo13> ugh
<sssssssss2sssaa> kurze frage, wo finde ich eine übersicht all meiner installierten apps? 
<Tux71> Was haben wir doch für Vorteile unter Linux im Gegensatz zu Windows +g+
<apollo13> sssssssss2sssaa: dpkg -l ?
<Tux71> im Software-Center
<sssssssss2sssaa> software-center ist extrem langsam, hab direkt synaptic für die pakete installiert. Gibt es sonst keine übersicht?
<apollo13> -> dpkg -l
<Tux71> naja direkt über die shell
<Tux71> finde das Debian System unschlagbar in Geschwindigkeit und übersicht
<Tux71> (auf der Konsole)
<sssssssss2sssaa> woah das zeigt ja alles. wollte eigentlich nur ne übersicht, mit logos halt.  
<Tux71> was denn für logos 
<sssssssss2sssaa> firefox logo, xchat, das halt
<Tux71> verstehe ich jetzt nicht
<Tux71> sorry
<Tux71> Du willst informationen über firefox
<sssssssss2sssaa> hast du ein smartphone? da gibts ne funktion, zbsp: app drawer, oder alle apps
<Tux71> apt-cach show firefox
<Tux71> sorry ein e vergessen
<Tux71> apt-cache show firefox
<sssssssss2sssaa> habs gefunden. auf das ubuntu zeichen, dann auf apps, da gibts dann unter Installiert: weitere ergebnisse anzeigen.
<Tux71> ja sorry ich nutze keine Gui ...............mache alles auf der shell weil einfach schneller 
<Tux71> und die wenigen Befehle hat man irgendwann im Kopf
<sssssssss2sssaa> ahja. Wozu nutzt du denn den PC wenn ich fragen darf?
<Tux71> aber der Support hier kann Dir dazu mehr erzählen als ich, bin auch nur ein einfacher Anwender
<apollo13> sssssssss2sssaa: es gibt leute die den pc tatsächlich zum arbeiten verwenden und hauptsächlich shells offen haben ;)
<Tux71> und was ist daran schlimm lach
<Tux71> Bevor ich irgendeinen Dateimanager geöffnet habe, sind in der shell alle Arbeiten erledigt :-)
<sssssssss2sssaa> Ja, was für arbeit denn? wenn man ITler ist ok, kann ich verstehen. Aber ihr könnt doch von zbsp. nem journalisten nicht erwarten dass er jetzt alles über irgendwelche konsolen regelt
<Tux71> ja schon klar
<sssssssss2sssaa> GUIs sind dazu da dem normalen menschen den PC nahezubringen
<Tux71> aber egal wie man es dreht, auf der shell geht nunmal alles schneller
<sssssssss2sssaa> ja also, wo ist das problem? das ich nachfrage? nicht alles weiß? 
<Tux71> und die Guis bauen einfach nur darauf auf
<Tux71> ist doch nicht böse gemeint 
<Tux71> +zwinker+
<Tux71> frag mich doch mal wie ich unter Windows 8 die Systemeinstellungen finde +g+
<sssssssss2sssaa> warum zum teufel sollte ich das? ist das hier #windows8?
<stevieh> Tux71: schweigst du hier einfach mal stille und erzählst das alles in ubuntu-de-offtopic?
<Tux71> glaube das hast Du jetzt falsch verstanden :-)
<Tux71> Wielange muss ich noch schweigen :-P wird ja sonst langweilig hier +g+
<k1l> !ot | Tux71 
<apollo13> k1l: you fail
<k1l> !ot > Tux71 
<kubine> Tux71: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<k1l> thx apollo13 :X
<Tux71> na dann !!! Viel Spass bei eurem tollen support !!! :-)
#ubuntu-de 2013-08-14
<Harald523> Hallo, wie schalte ich im ALSAmixer wieder aus, dass das aufgenommene Mikrofonsignal als Monitor auf den Kopfhörer-Eingang gegeben wird?
<dadrc> So, wie du es angemacht hast, nur andersrum :)
<dadrc> Sicher, dass das in ALSA gemacht ist? Würde erstmal spontan auf Pulse tippen
<Harald523> dadrc,  ich weiß nicht mehr, was ich da angemacht habe
<Harald523> dadrc, wenn dieses hörbare Delay nicht wäre, könnte mans ja noch so grad ertragen
<dadrc> Ansonsten, im alsamixer müsste es unter Playback einen Regler für Mikrofon geben.
<dadrc> Den auswählen, M drücken
<Harald523> dadrc, dann muss ich aber jedes Mal, wenn ich die Aufnahme abhören will, wieder entmuten. Das war vorher nicht so.
<Harald523> Überhaupt verhält sich audacity super komisch seit ihr mir gesagt habt ich soll da in Alsamixer irgendwas einstellen!
<Harald523> Manchmal geht die Aufnahme einfach nicht los, dann hängt es, dann bekommt es keinen Pegel... völlig willkürlich
<dadrc> Ich hab keine Ahnung, was "wir" dir da gesagt haben. 
<dadrc> hm, weg isser.
<dadrc> Dann halt nicht.
<bekks> Wayne.
<TheBrayn> Garth.
<kirsten> hallo, es ist zum verrückt werden. ich habe gestern abend ein update gestartet 12.04 (war aber auch schon vorher drauf) und seitdem will mein laptop immer eine Legitimation haben "es werden Passwörter und Schlüssel zur Entschlüsselung benötigt...
<bekks> War dein Rechner verschlüsselt, vorher?
<kirsten> ähm nein
<bekks> Was ist denn dann die ganz genau Meldung, die wann genau kommt?
<kirsten> Es kommen 2 nacheinander eine heißt "Legimitation für Funknetzwerk benötigt . dieses PW kann ich mir sogar anzeigen lassen.
<kirsten> und dann kommt noch mal eine 2. Meldung, die wiederum irgendwelche Schlüssel haben will :-(
<bekks> Die Meldung lautet garantiert nicht: "Gib mir irgendeinen anderen Schlüssel."
<bekks> Und das Passwort für das WLAN ist nunmal das PW für das WLAN.
<TheBrayn> nutzt du denn überhaupt wlan?
<kirsten> nein, leider kann ich sie so auf die Schnelle nicht reproduzieren :-(
<bekks> kirsten: Ohne genaue Meldung können wir Dir nicht sagen, was genau Dir die Meldung sagen willl.
<kirsten> ja, klar, dummerweise ist jetzt scheinbar auch noch die fritzbos abgestüzt. moment bitte.
<kirsten> nein, mein handy sagt, dass mein netz da ist, mein Laptop zeigt es nicht an. grrr.
<TheBrayn> werden überhaupt wlans aus der umgebung vom laptop angezeigt?
<TheBrayn> vllt ist das per hardwareswitch deaktiviert
<rhumbot> hallo,  ich möcht magnet links verwenden, hab aber keine application zur auswahl... wie bekomm ich da z.b. transmission bittorrent rein?
<kirsten> ah, dafür ist jetzt die 2. Meldung gekommen. Sie heißt genau wie die erste "Legimitation für Funknetzwerk wird benötigt" - diesmal kann ich mir das Passwort, dass ich eintippe aber nicht anzeigen lassen. :-(
<bekks> Macht doch nichts, kann man ja auch ohne Anzeige eintippen.
<kirsten> klar, ich wollte die meldung auch nur irgendwie möglichst gut beschreiben
<kirsten> mich wundert halt dass er Passwörter UND Schlüssel haben möchte und vor allem weiß ich nicht welche - ich habe schon alles ausprobiert :-(
<kirsten> wäre es vielleicht am einfachsten einen neuen Networkmanager zu installieren?
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> Wir brauchen halt wirklich erstmal die genaue Meldung - wenn ein WLANPasswort abgefragt wird, ist das ja nun wirklich nicht tragisch.
<kirsten> ok, also das eine Meldungsfenster ist grau und das andere schwarz...
<bekks> Die Farben sind egal - der Inhalt ist wichtig :)
<k1l_> geh mal in den Network Manager (NM) auf verbindungen bearbeiten und geh dort auf funknetzwerke. da suchst du dann dein wlan raus und öffnest das. da muss dann vorne ein häkchen sein,  dass es alle user benutzen dürfen
<kirsten> naja, die habe ich euch doch schon gegeben 
<exoon> ISt hier noch jemandem aufgefallen, dass die apache vserver seit dem letzten updaten nicht mehr funktionieren?
<passt> Mein HP ScanJet 4670 wird von Simple Scan nicht erkannt. Allerdings wird der Scanner mittels "lsusb" angezeigt. Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich weiter suchen muss?
<kirsten> also der Haken ist da im NM
<kirsten> Modus: infrastruktur, MTU: automatisch, IPv4: automatisch (DHCO)
<TheBrayn> exoon: meinst du vhosts?
<kirsten> sorry, (DHCP)
<exoon> TheBrayn, wahrscheinlich, ja
<exoon> genau, die meine ich
<TheBrayn> bei mir funktioniert da alles wunderbar
<exoon> Bei mir spricht keiner mehr an und ich bekomme sie auch nicht mehr zum laufen.
<exoon> 12.04?
<TheBrayn> mit 12.04 und 13.04
<exoon> ich glaube es zwar nicht, aber könnte es mit squid zusammenhängen? den habe ich ziemlich zeitgleich installiert.
<TheBrayn> die frage muss jemand anderes beantworten, mit squid kenn ich mich nicht aus
<exoon> wenn ich den proxy im firefox deaktiviere, ändert sich schon mal nichts.
<exoon> wenn ich squid stoppe auch nicht
<kirsten> so, ich habe jetzt einfach mal dem NM gesagt, dass er mein netzwerk vergessen soll. Jetzt fahre ich die Kiste neu hoch und hoffe, dass er mein Netzwerk neu scannt, erkennt und ich die Zugangsdaten neu eingeben kann...
<exoon> was noch dazu kommt, der Link zu phpmyadmin, der ausschließlich vom system geflegt wurde, funktioniert auch nicht mehr.
<exoon> wenn ich statt vhosts zu nutzen links nach /var/www setzte, dann funktionieren die seiten.
<kirsten> geil , die kiste hat mein Netzwerk natürlich nicht vergessen. ABER - oh Wunder - es funktioniert!
<kirsten> tschüssi
<exoon> TheBrayn, ich habe was entdeckt. anscheint müssen die vhost configurationen auf .conf enden. Bei mir haben die bis jetzt immer ohne funktiniert.
<IronTux> Moin Leute ich hätte eine kurze Fragen. Ich habe Ubuntu 13.04 auf meine SSD installiert, nun würde ich gerne einen Teil auf für meine WINE Programme auf die normale Festplatte installieren wie mache ich das am besten?
<TheBrayn> du kannst ein wineprefix angeben: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine#Wineprefix
<kubine> Title: Wine › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Jo, leg dir auf der Platte ein Verzeichnis für die Wine-Programme an, dann ungefähr so: ln -s /mnt/deineplatte/wine ~/.wine; WINEPREFIX=~/.wine/wasauchimmer wine Setup.exe
<TheBrayn> warum machst du einen symlink wenn du einen prefix verwendest?
<IronTux> Danke euch :) Jetzt läuft wirkliche fast alles unter Ubuntu :) Wenn das jetzt noch mit CS6 klappt bin ich echt happy
<dadrc> TheBrayn: weil ich finde, dass man configs in ~/.<programm> finden sollte
<dadrc> Ist optional, garkeine Frage, geht auch direkt mitm Prefix.
<TheBrayn> IronTux: die creative suite funktioniert normal nicht, jedenfalls war das früher immer so
<IronTux> sicher laut WineHQ läufdt es unter gold
<TheBrayn> du meinst schon die creative suite oder?
<IronTux> ich sollte am besten das ganze home umziehen hab mir mein ganzes system zugemüllt -.-
<IronTux> jo cs6
<IronTux> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=25607
<kubine> Title: WineHQ - Adobe Photoshop CS6 (13.0) (at appdb.winehq.org)
<leszek> hi
<MingsPing> hallo. ich habe eine frage zu verknüpfungen (links, ln). welches ist der "normale" (aus windows-bekannte) link? symbolic oder hard?
<MingsPing> bzw. als erklärung wäre auch nett, was dann der "andere" anders macht
<koegs> MingsPing: "ln -s" aka Softlink, ansonsten ist das informativ http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ln
<kubine> Title: ln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<MingsPing> okay dankeschön koegs
<MingsPing> tschau
<exoon> kann ich alle konfigurationsdateien eines paketes (in meinem Fall apache2) auf original setzen?
<TheInfinity> hmm. gibts eine möglichkeit zu schauen wie logrotate mit welchen logfiles arbeitet? ich find die logrotate config für das xen log nicht. <-- hier sollte das rein.
<TheInfinity> und in /etc/logrotate.d/ ist nix, das ist ja das was mich irritiert: /etc/logrotate.d# grep 'auth' -r ./
<TheInfinity> auth findet was, xend nicht.
<Longbottom> exoon: dpkg --purge apache2, bzw. apt-get --purge remove apache2, sollte alles, inklusive der Konfigurationsdateien löschen. Danach kannst du einfach neu installieren. (Würde aber empfehlen, die alten Dateien vorher zu sichern.)
<TheInfinity> es wird aber rotiert, zumindest gibt es xend.log und xend.log.1
<TheBrayn> das hier ist mein vmstat output während der computer ziemlich langsam wird und die load stark steigt: http://codepad.org/GzsqRmbC
<kubine> Title: Plain Text code - 13 lines - codepad (at codepad.org)
<TheBrayn> ist da irgendwas auffällig?
<exoon> Longbottom, es hat leider nichts gebracht. Mein neuer Verdacht is ein ppa, dass mir php5.5 statt 5.3 liefert. Mir fällt nur der Grund nicht mehr ein, warum ich version 5.5 brauchte.
<dadrc> TheBrayn, da sind Zahlen. Das ist nicht gut.
<TheInfinity> exoon: was ist denn das problem?
<TheInfinity> exoon: und welches ppa hast du da?
<dadrc> TheBrayn, Spaß beiseite, was sagtn dmesg?
<TheBrayn> schon länger nichts mehr
<TheBrayn> [115505.242355] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth1: link becomes ready ist das letzte
<exoon> TheInfinity, seit dem letzten update funktionieren apache nicht mehr richtig. v-server werden zwar noch erkannt, aber landen alle auf / und haben dort natürlich keinen Zugriff. Auch mod_rewrite scheint nicht mehr zu funktionieren.
<TheBrayn> und das wird wohl nach dem booten gewesen sein
<dadrc> TheBrayn, mhjo, das sieht eher unspannend aus.
<dadrc> Machst du währenddessen irgendwas?
<TheBrayn> arbeiten
<TheBrayn> hab halt schon recht viele ramfressende programme offen
<dadrc> Fängt die Kiste eventuell einfach an zu swappen?
<TheInfinity> exoon: was sagt apache2ctl -S ?
<TheBrayn> vermutlich ist es einfach das
<exoon> TheInfinity, http://pastebin.com/vJQu1dXw
<kubine> Title: VirtualHost configuration: *:80 test.localhost (/etc/apache2/ - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<TheInfinity> exoon: da ist nur ein einziger vhost aktiv.
<exoon> TheInfinity, ja einer mit dem ich teste. phpmyadmin geht auch nicht mehr, nach der neuinstallation von apache, bekomme ich aber ein You don't have permission to access /phpmyadmin/ on this server.
<TheInfinity> exoon: ja, weil der phpmyadmin vhost auch weg ist falls das n eigener vhost war
<exoon> TheInfinity, ne, phpmyadmin habe ich in conf.d/ entdeckt
<TheInfinity> exoon: dann hast ggf. einfach den phpmyadmin link gekillt. was sagt denn eine phpinf?
<TheInfinity> *phpinfo
<exoon> sollte /var/www den besitzer root haben?
<exoon> cd www
<exoon> ups
<TheInfinity> exoon: das ist egal, solange www-data das lesen kann.
<exoon> ja lesbar is da alles
<exoon> ich mache mal phpinfo
<exoon> ich kann nichtmal phpinfo.php aus /var/www aufrufen .... You don't have permission to access /phpinfo.php on this server.
<TheInfinity> was sagt ls -la /var/www ?
<exoon> drwxr-xr-x und die dateien -rw-r--r--
<TheInfinity> das ist eigentlich iO. was sagt das apache log?
<exoon> aha, dass er 127.0.0.1/phpinfo.php im Verzeichnis von test.localhost sucht
<exoon> [Wed Aug 14 14:04:04.221445 2013] [authz_core:error] [pid 15395:tid 140681334937344] [client 127.0.0.1:50516] AH01630: client denied by server configuration: /home/exoon/.../test/phpinfo.php
<TheInfinity> exoon: log schauen hilft ;)
<exoon> vorhin war da noch nichts :)
<exoon> achne, hatte ja im access.log nachgeschaut nicht iom error.log
<TheInfinity> exoon: … ;)
<exoon> wenn ich test.localhost disable bietet er mir wenigstens an phpinfo.php downzuloaden.
<exoon> muss ich wohl alles wieder neu konfigurieren.
<TheInfinity> exoon: yep solltest du, das klingt wie fürchterliches chaos bei dir.
<TheInfinity> exoon: zumal du SEHR genau wissen solltest warum du ppas einsetzt im serverbereich
<TheInfinity> exoon: ich hoffe der server ist bislang nicht von aussen erreichbar
<exoon> TheInfinity, ne :)
<exoon> TheInfinity, das apache-php module musste ich noch installieren, hatte ich nach dem entfernen vergessen.
<MingsPing> koegs, ich bins nochmal. ich möchte einen ordner synchronisieren mit dropbox, diesen aber nicht in der dropbox haben. ist das vorgehen dann so, dass ich einen hard-link in das dropbox-verzeichnis lege?
<MingsPing> oder sollte ich dafür gleich eine andere software benutzen?
<stevieh> MingsPing: was ist denn der Zweck dieses Vorgehens?
<MingsPing> ich möchte einen ordner, der nicht in der dropbox liegt, nicht in die dropbox verschieben, aber dennoch synchronisieren
<stevieh> MingsPing: schau dir mal unison an.
<stevieh> das ist zumindest dann sehr gut, wenn du änderungen von beiden Seiten erwarten kannst...
<TheInfinity> MingsPing: ordner hardlinks sind nicht möglich. funktioniert ggf. ein softlink?
<MingsPing> TheInfinity, nein, leider nicht
<TheInfinity> MingsPing: ggf. einfach die dateien doch dahin schieben in die dropbox und woanders den softlink hin?
<MingsPing> stevieh, ich möchte die dateien nur online speichern, falls mein rechner datenverlust erleidet
<MingsPing> TheInfinity, ja, das ist schon eine möglichkeit. aber irgendwie hässlich
<TheInfinity> MingsPing: solange es funktioniert? ;)
<LetoThe2nd> ist eher die einzige mehtode die funktioniert, wenns denn unbedingt dropbox sein soll.
<stevieh> MingsPing: bei meinem Dropbox kann man was mit "selektiver" Synchronisation einstellen?
<MingsPing> LetoThe2nd, ne, kann auch was anderes sein... was würdest du vorschlagen?
<MingsPing> ich dachte nur zuerst an dropbox
<MingsPing> stevieh, so wie ich dies verstehe, kann man innerhalb der dropbox einstellen, dass nur ein teil dieser daten gesyncht werden sollen
<TheInfinity> MingsPing: yep ist auch so. und für unison sync musste zahlen, wenn auch nur wenig. dafür liegts net so publik auf us servern rum.
<exoon_> TheInfinity, sehe gerade dass apache2 auch aus einem ppa kommt, dass mir das neue php bring. Das muss jetzt weg und zwar komplett, um den Fehler einzugrenzen.
<TheInfinity> exoon_: ppa purge ist dein freund
<stevieh> man kann doch mit unison in eine dropbox syncen. Am besten die noch unter encfs.
<koegs> MingsPing: Dropbox kann auch "externe" Ordner synchen
<MingsPing> koegs, ja? seit wann das?
<koegs> oder ging das doch nicht? :D
<MingsPing> also meiner meinung nach ging es nicht, evtl. gabs da aber ein update. jedenfalls als ich jetzt gesucht habe, fand ich nur die idee mit dem link in das verzeichnis.. 
<MingsPing> brb
<koegs> MingsPing: geht wohl doch nicht, aber andersrum, den Ordner unter Dropbox ablegen und dann einen symlink darauf setzen
<stevieh> ich versteh nicht ganz, wo das problem ist...
<LetoThe2nd> MingsPing: amazon s3 z.b.
<LetoThe2nd> MingsPing: gibt hunderte cloudspeicheranbieter mittlerweile
<LetoThe2nd> google drive
<LetoThe2nd> etc.
<dadrc> ubuntu one, wo wir gerade hier sind ;)
<LetoThe2nd> schatimmt
<sash_> Und "Ordner nicht in Dropbox legen, aber den Inhalt des Ordners in Dropbox legen" ist irgendwie… nur halb durchdacht?
<MingsPing> ja, ich denk, ich schau mir mal googledrive
<exoon_> TheInfinity, warum will ppa-purge mir mein wine1.6 deinstallieren? http://pastebin.com/gYvHCiiU
<kubine> Title: exoon@bert:/etc/apache2$ sudo ppa-purge ppa:ondrej/php5 Updating packages lists - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<TheInfinity> exoon_: gott ist dein paketmanagemend fucked up durch zu viele ppas Oo
<exoon_> TheInfinity, ich dachte ppa sollten funktionieren
<TheInfinity> exoon_: deswegen steht auch im ubuntuusers wiki jedes mal ne fette rote warnung bei ppas ...
<exoon_> ;)
<exoon_> kann ich ppa-purge direkt auch mehrere angeben?
<TheInfinity> exoon_: kurzum: die steht da nicht umsonst.
<exoon_> TheInfinity, in zukunft versuche ich mir den kramm selbst zu compilieren.
<TheInfinity> exoon_: im zweifel solltest du dich wirklich fragen ob du die software wirklich brauchst in exakt dieser version. selbst compilieren kann auch viel kaputtmachen.
<exoon_> da haben sich entzwischen 11 ppas angesammelt.
<TheInfinity> exoon_: alles rausschmeissen mit ppa-purge wo du nicht SEHR genau weisst was du dadurch bekommst.
<MingsPing> also danke an euch alle. 
<exoon_> TheInfinity, vieles ist noch drin, als ich vor ein paar monaten mit tv-karten experiemntiert habe.
<exoon_> aber auch vieles, was ich täglich benutze.
<TheInfinity> exoon_: im zweifel wirklich alles erstmal rauskicken und dann neu aufbauen.
<TheInfinity> exoon_: und vor allem prüfen ob die ppas wirklich vertrauenswürdig sind
<exoon_> TheInfinity, ist denn launchpad nicht vertrauenswürdig?
<TheInfinity> exoon_: jeder kann ein launchpad repo aufmachen
<TheInfinity> exoon_: die rote warnung da steht da wirklich nicht umsonst
<exoon_> TheInfinity, jetzt ging was schief: http://pastebin.com/UWMgxh2f
<kubine> Title: Die folgenden Aktionen werden diese Abhängigkeiten auflösen: Entferne - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<TheInfinity> exoon_: yep, kaputtes paket im ppa was bei der installation schiefging ...
<exoon_>  sudo apt-get upgrade -> php5-xdebug : Hängt ab von: phpapi-20121212 ist aber nicht installierbar
<TheInfinity> exoon_: du hast gleichzeitig dotdeb und n php5 ppa drin? wtf? Oo
<TheInfinity> exoon_: ach ne das ist debphp. whatever. manuell hinterherfrickeln bei den fehlermeldungen ist angesagt.
<exoon_> E: php5-xdebug: Unterprozess installiertes pre-removal-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 127 zurück
<exoon_> na toll
<exoon_> paket ist noch da
<bekks> Ich würde ja die Fremdquellen rauswerfen.
<TheInfinity> bekks: ist er dabei, aber sein paketmanagement sind derartig fucked up dass selbst ppa-purge probs macht.
<bekks> Dann ist Frickelei angesagt.
<TheInfinity> exakt. :)
<exoon_> Bei diesem system habe ich nicht mehr gefrikkelt, sondern nur ppas benutzt, genau aus dem grund.
<TheInfinity> ppas SIND gefrickel im normalfall.
<TheInfinity> den beweis hast du gerade vor dir ;)
<TheInfinity> gerade bei server-zeugs sollte man niemals ppas / selbstcompilierten kram verwenden wenn man nicht sehr sehr genau weiss was man macht. ist ein weg in die hölle.
<exoon_> wenn wirklich dieses php-ppa was veraut hat, dann nicht nur hier, sondern auch auf meinem notebook und wahrscheinlich werde ich morgen auf der arbeit auch spass haben. Ich glaube dort könnte ich ein update noch verhindern.
<TheInfinity> exoon_: bei dir hast du gerade scheinbar php5 nicht installiert, aber ein mod von php5 - der mod versucht sich zu deaktivieren, ruft dabei php5dismod auf - was natürlich schiefgeht
<bekks> Du verwendest PPA produktiv ohne sie vorher zu testen? Und du bist noch nicht gekündigt? Glückwunsch.
<exoon_> TheInfinity, php5 habe ich ja durch das purge deinstalliert.
<exoon_> ppas werden zum teil im wiki empfohlen
<TheInfinity> exoon_: erst php5 und danach die php5 mods zu deinstallieren ist auch etwas … suboptimal.
<TheInfinity> exoon_: im wiki steht wirklich eine fette große rote warnung bei jedem ppa. wenn du auf die klickst steht da dass du dir ganz sicher sein solltest wenn du ein ppa verwendest weil im zweifel weg in die dependency hölle. genau da bist du gerade drin.
<bekks> exoon_: Es wird im Wiki sehr eindeutig und sehr warnend hervorgehoben, dass PPA ein System irreparabel beschädigen können.
<TheInfinity> exoon_: sprich du darfst jetzt mit dem -f parameter spielen gehen bei der deinstallation der pakete
<TheInfinity> exoon_: und danach manuell aufräumen
<apollo13> oder einfach das prerm skript anpassen…
<TheInfinity> oder in den prerm scripten rumbasteln, ja.
<apollo13> ist wahrscheinlich sogar sicherer als -f wenn man nen bisserl ahnung hat was das zeugs tut
<Rochvellon> ohja, es ist eine menge handarbeit angesagt, wenn man ein system wieder richtig zum funktioneren bringen möchte, weil das ppa pakete austauscht, die nicht richtig funktionieren
<apollo13> och das hast in ubuntu auch ohne PPAs *scnr*
<exoon_> TheInfinity, hört sich an, als würde ich die nächsten stunden viel lernen.
<TheInfinity> exoon_: ja. *fg
<apollo13> mach mal nen backup
<TheInfinity> exoon_: das macht jeder einmal durch, danach überlegt man sich SEHR gut ob man wirklich den allerneusten kram aus irgendwelchen ppas braucht ;)
<exoon_> es geht ja um php5-xdebug, was installiert ist, aber eigentlich nicht installiert sein dürfte weil phpapi-20121212 nicht da ist, richtig?
<exoon_> was hält mich davon ab, einfach php5-xdebug wegzuputzen?
<TheInfinity> exoon_: das solltest du wegputzen. die frage ist wie du das machst. am besten wäre das fehlschlagende postrm script anpassen.
<TheInfinity> exoon_: alternativ schauen wie du mit -f weiterkommst
<apollo13> wegputzen ist fraglich
<apollo13> das ist ein downgrade wenn man sich das log anguckt
<TheInfinity> apollo13: er hat aber zuvor php5 deinstalliert. eigentlich würde löschen am meisten sinn machen.
<apollo13> jaja:
<apollo13> php5-common (5.3.10-1ubuntu3) wird eingerichtet ...
<apollo13> Neue Version der Konfigurationsdatei /etc/cron.d/php5 wird installiert ...
<apollo13> php5-cgi (5.3.10-1ubuntu3) wird eingerichtet ...
<apollo13> nicht wenn man im selben atemzug wieder alles installieren versucht^^
<exoon_> TheInfinity, "Unterprozess installiertes pre-removal-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 127 zurück" dieses script meinst du?
<TheInfinity> exoon_: yep
<exoon_> dann schau ich mal rein
<exoon_> oh, kurz
<TheInfinity> apollo13: am sinnvollsten wäre es wenn du erstmal alles aus ppas deinstallierst, ppa-purge versucht ja nur die ppa versionen zu deinstallieren
<apollo13> TheInfinity: ich habe keine ppas :þ
<TheInfinity> apollo13: danach aufräumen, danach aus orginalquellen wieder installieren
<exoon_> ah, er will xdebug disablen .... php5dismod xdebug
<TheInfinity> args war an exoon_, sorry ;)
<exoon_> kommentier ich aus und mache es danach wieder hin, oder?
<apollo13> zuerst machst du mal nen backup vom ganzen system
<Mr_Tux> moin habe leider immernoch das Problem das ich nicht mehr auf mein Windows System zugriefen kann bekomme in gruib wenn ich windows auswähle nur invalid uefi pathj habe schon versucht mit der windows cd den mbr zu repaieren aber dier findet nicht mehr die windows version (Die Daten sehe ich aber noch unter Ubuntu)
<exoon_> apollo13, hab ich ... leider aber keins von vor 30 minuten.
<apollo13> exoon_: dann mach eins
<apollo13> denn deine änderungen jetzt machen tendentiell noch mehr hin
<exoon_> na, ich geh ja schon das livesystem holen, 
<exoon> bei den anderen rechnern, deinstalliere ich am besten alles bevor ich die ppa entfernen, oder?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Wobbei du da wahrscheinlich auch wieder fummeln musst, wegen dem prerm ...
<exoon> wenigstens das notebook hat den xdebug nicht drauf
<TheBrayn> wenn ich mit dem gnome-settings-deamon neo 2 als standardlayout einstelle und auf qwertz wechsle kann ich altgr nich nutzen
<TheBrayn> und netbeans nimmt immer das standardlayout also nicht unbedingt das zur zeit eingestellte
<exoon> TheInfinity, das auskommentieren hat funktioniert, apt-get upgrade meckert nicht mehr, synaptic auch nicht
<TheInfinity> exoon: perfect
<exoon> das script ist auch verschwunden
<exoon> apache2, mysql, php5 alles installiert in den alten versionen
<exoon> verdammt, sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 -> Die folgenden Pakete haben unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten: ... E: Probleme können nicht korrigiert werden, Sie haben zurückgehaltene defekte Pakete.
<TheInfinity> hihi
<exoon> was bedeutet das?
<exoon> http://pastebin.com/aymRz8kn
<exoon> wieso soll es nicht installiert werden? der soll gefälligst alles installieren was er braucht.
<exoon> oh, man das hangelt sich durch
<exoon> vom einen zum anderen
<exoon> TheInfinity, nach einer kompletten reinstallation mit löschen der config files, konnte ich alles wieder so einrichten, dass es läuft. Ich hoffe mal da hängt jetzt nichts mehr schief.
<TheInfinity> exoon: ich hoffe, das war eine gute lernsession warum ppas nur für den absoluten notfall sind ;)
<exoon> die vhost files, müssen jetzt auch nicht mehr auf .conf enden, so wie vorhin.
<exoon> TheInfinity, auf jedenfall, allerdings hatte es einen Grund warum ich mit der php-version hoch musste. Ich weiß nur nicht mehr warum und ob es noch aktuell benötigt wird.
<exoon> jedenfall danke auch an die anderen.
<exoon> einer von den vhosts bring nur leere seiten, nicht dass da der grund liegt.
<TheInfinity> exoon: dann solltest du schauen ob die software das chaos wirklich wert ist. bzw nach alternativen schauen.
<exoon> ach ich trottel, display_errors ist ja per default aus. Jetzt weiß ich wieder warum :)
<exoon> reine Bequemlichkeit. das hier war der Grund ... auch wenn es nicht mehr hier hin gehört ;) :: <php-bot> exoon, Function Array Dereferencing: In PHP 5.4+, you can dereference arrays returned from functions directly: that is, function()[0] works. PHP <= 5.3.x don't support this, so you need to use a temporary variable instead: $a = function(); $a[0].
<Longbottom> Hi, der gnome File dialog hier (13.04) hat kein Eingabefeld für das Verzeichnis, sondern nur Buttons mit den Verzeichnisnamen. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob bzw. wie man das ändern kann?
<k1l> menü, ort eingeben
<k1l> wie der shortcut dafür ist weiß ich gerade nicht auswendig
<dadrc> Könnte/sollte Ctrl + L sein
<ring0> jo
<RetardusMaximus> is so
<RetardusMaximus> öhm benutz hier jemand amarok? mein amarok holt sich die codecs nicht richtig. jmd ne idee?
<RetardusMaximus> und btw kann mir mal jmd den offtopic channel linken?
<dadrc> !ot
<Longbottom> k1l: Wie komme ich an das Menü? dadrc: Mit Ctrl + L passiert nichts. Habs mit gnumeric probiert.
<dadrc> bleh, bot mal wieder tot.
<RetardusMaximus> also unter unity is es ganz sicher ctrl+l
<dadrc> #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<RetardusMaximus> ty
<k1l> Longbottom: also bei mir klappt sowohl strg+l als auch das menü. 
<RetardusMaximus> also dolphin nimmt ctrl+l ebenso
<RetardusMaximus> was benutz du denn?
<k1l> Longbottom: das menü findest du oben im global-menu.
<RetardusMaximus> nautilus? dolphin? ...?
<Longbottom> k1l: Bei mir geht beides nicht. Kann es sein, dass das nur unter gnome, nicht unter kde geht?
<k1l> oder ist das ein mint mit nemo?
<RetardusMaximus> also ich hab kde-> dolphin
<RetardusMaximus> geht super
<Longbottom> RetardusMaximus: Ist bei allen gnome Programmen so, die ich bisher probiert habe: gnumeric, gimp, sogar beim firefox. Momentan probier ich es mit gnumeric.
<RetardusMaximus> ich schätz mal er hat ubuntu+kde=dolphin standartmäßig
<RetardusMaximus> hm
<Longbottom> k1l: Ist kubuntu 13.04. Kein Mint.
<Longbottom> Beim dolphin hab ich auch eine Eingabezeile dafür. Ist aber auch kein gnome-Programm;-)
<RetardusMaximus> aber immernoch meine frage wieso kann mein amarok die codecs nicht ziehen die es braucht?
<ring0> ohne irgendeine fehlermeldung wird das wohl kaum einer in seiner glaskugel sehen
<RetardusMaximus> ey dieses blöde amarok das hat schon vor 5jahren als ich das letzte mal linux benutzt hab nicht richtig funktioniert was is das denn fürn mist? xD
<RetardusMaximus> krieg leider kein fehler
<RetardusMaximus> hat amarok vllt probleme mit ntfs?
<k1l> öhm, probleme mit ntfs?
<k1l> lässt du ein ubuntu etwa auf ntfs laufen? oder wubi?
<RetardusMaximus> ne aber meine musik ist auf ner ntfs partition
<k1l> nee das sollte nichts machen
<k1l> starte amarok mal aus dem terminal. dann gucken ob es da was ausspuckt
<RetardusMaximus> hm
<RetardusMaximus> amarok is already running xD
<RetardusMaximus> wie krieg ich nochmal die prozess id von amarok?
<k1l> ps ax |grep -i amarok
<RetardusMaximus> oh ne menge errors
<RetardusMaximus> ich versuchs mal als root
<k1l> :/
<k1l> da ist kein grund warum amarok als root laufen sollte
<k1l> installiere einfach die codec-pakete mit apt
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs
<RetardusMaximus> hm
<RetardusMaximus> mit kdesudo gehts
<RetardusMaximus> ohne nicht
<k1l> dann läuft da aber was falsch
<RetardusMaximus> ja
<RetardusMaximus> aber ton krieg ich trotzdem nicht
<RetardusMaximus> jetzt geht es auch ohne sudo mit ton
<RetardusMaximus> warum auch immer
<RetardusMaximus> danke trotzdem
<brnpnk> Hi, ich weiß nicht genau was ich angestellt habe. Immer wenn ich mich einlogge/die bash geladen wird, erhalte ich folgende Meldung: "bash: /pfad/zu/skript: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden". Die Meldungen kommen bei allen Benutzern. In $PATH ist es nicht, auch die ~/.bashrc habe ich überprüft. Was kann ich noch überprüfen?
<bekks> brnpnk: Was ist die ganz genaue Meldung?
<brnpnk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5986026/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Und existieren diese Dateien?
<brnpnk> Eben nicht, ich habe sie verschoben. Mich interessiert wo diese Informationen stehen, dass die Datei dort liegt
<bekks> in deinem home: .bashrc .bash_profile oder .profile
<brnpnk> Tatsächlich, in der .bashrc von dem user rb. Dort habe ich natürlich nicht geschaut. Aber warum läd er die .bashrc des Benutzers rb wenn ich root bin? Ich dachte dann nimmt er die /root/.bashrc
<apollo13> tut er auch, wenn du sudo ordentlich verwenden würdest
<brnpnk> Ok, also sudo -i und nicht sudo bash... Danke
<apollo13> sudo bash ist selbstmord
<outcast> hi leute, habt ihr ne idee, wie ich mit der nm-applet eine l2td/ipsec verbindung aufbauen kann?
<outcast> oder ob das ueberhaup moeglich ist
<koegs> outcast: evtl. mit network-manager-strongswan
<outcast> ich probiers ma aus
<niklasfi> hallo, ich habe einen displaylink monitor, den ich mit meinem ubuntu ans laufen bekommen möchte. wir haben ihn hier mit einem arch am laufen, aber wenn ich den bildschirm anschließe, fängt der xserver an sich unzukonfigurieren. das möchte ich nicht
<niklasfi> hat jemand eine idee, wie ich das umgehen kann?
<kleine-frage> Guten Abend! Meine Ubuntu Version in der datei /etc/lsb_release ist 'quantal',  aber in den Paketquellen (/etc/apt/sources.list) überall 'precise'. Ich weiß nicht warum das so ist, aber kann man das irgendwie fixen?
<_moep_> mit nem editor ändern?
<apollo13> what?
<apollo13> nein!
<k1l> kleine-frage: oha, hast du mal ein upgrade probiert? oder ein PPA installiert was mist gebaut hat? oder selber da was verändert?
<kleine-frage> ich lasse regelmäßig 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' drüber laufen
<k1l> und welche version war das eigentlich?
<kleine-frage> ich habe, glaube ich, bisher noch kein zusätzliches ppa installiert
<kleine-frage> eigentlich sollte es precise sein
<kleine-frage> und gemerkt habe ich den unterschied in den dateien, als ich ein ppa adden wollte
<_moep_> bei debian geht das aber gut mein letzes bugsbuntu war 5.x
<kleine-frage> hat sich über fehlendes distro-template beschwert
<k1l> kannst du mal "lsb_release -a" und "cat etc/apt/sources.list" in einen pastebin packen?
<kleine-frage> klar
<k1l> und ein "ls -al etc/apt/sources.list.d/"
<kleine-frage> http://pastebin.com/tSB1vecy
<kubine> Title: No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description: Ubuntu qu - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<kleine-frage> http://pastebin.com/d0kDYFgB
<kubine> Title: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 150 Jun 27 2012 ubuntu-toolchain-r-test-precise.list -r - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<kleine-frage> also nach meinem verständnis
<kleine-frage> ist die distribution precise, weil er ja alle quellen aus precise nimmt
<kleine-frage> was auch das ist, was ich haben möchte - die long-term support version
<k1l> also für mich sieht das so aus, als wenn du ein distributionsupgrade auf quantal (alpha/beta) gemacht hast und dann wieder die quellen per hand umgeschrieben hast auf precise
<k1l> also mal ein "update-manager -d" oder ein "do-release-upgrade -d" gemacht worden ist.
<kleine-frage> hm okey... also ich kann mich weder an das eine, noch das andere erinnern
<k1l> warte mal, wir können mal gucken was die pakete sagen: "apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop" in einen pastebin zeigen?
<kleine-frage> http://pastebin.com/HU03y9Vy
<kubine> Title: Package: ubuntu-desktop Priority: optional Section: metapackages Installed-Si - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<kleine-frage> ich frage mich auch, warum ich eine development version habe...
<k1l> ich glaube das nimmt eh nur den kram vom server, der ja auf precise wieder steht.
<kleine-frage> okay, also ist das system faktisch auf precise?
<k1l> bitte mach mal ein "dpkg -l |grep ubuntu-desktop"
<kleine-frage> ii  kubuntu-desktop                                 1.254                                   Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system
<k1l> kleine-frage: nee, die server stehen auf precise und mein befehl oben fragt leider nur die server sachen ab. mit dpkg guckt man was installiert ist
<k1l> ok das paket ist noch auf precise stand. war das immer ein kubuntu?
<kleine-frage> ja
<kleine-frage> also kubuntu von usb installiert
<k1l> ja, geht mir nur darum, dass da nicht kubuntu erst letztens installiert wurde sondern von anfang an drauf war
<kleine-frage> ne von anfang an, auch kein update oder so, sondern partition formatier und direct precise kubuntu drauf
<k1l> hmm. also ich hab sowas noch nicht gesehen. 
<kleine-frage> ich finde es auch sehr seltsam
<kleine-frage> soll ich vielleicht nicht einfach lsb_release ersetzn?
<apollo13> nein
<k1l> also wenn du selber da nichts verändert hast wüsste ich nicht welches programm da sowas ausgelöst haben könnte. zumal die installierten pakete halt auch noch auf precise stand zu sein scheinen.
<kleine-frage> nein, ich habe da selbst nichts verändert, ich habe es bisher auch gar nicht gemerkt... erst jetzt, als ich ein ppa hinzufügen wollte
<k1l> du kannst auch nochmal die liste von "dpkg -l" mit den versionen von "packages.ubuntu.com" für precise vergleichen. bei kubuntu-desktop war es halt die precise version
<k1l> wenn die stichproben auch precise sind würde ich sagen man setzt den lsb_release auf precise.
<kleine-frage> hmmmmmm
<kleine-frage> mein eigentliches problem ist, dass ich momentan schwierigkeiten habe, mit 'sudo add-apt-repository'  ein ppa hinzuzufügen
<k1l> das problem ist halt, wenn du quantal packages hättest, würden die keine updates mehr bekommen, weil die precise versionen unter den von quantal bleiben. das würde auf lange sicht auch eine menge probleme mit abhängigkeiten erzeugen
<k1l> jo, der nicht passende lsb_release wird da abgefragt und halt gemerkt, dass er nicht passt.
<k1l> das mit add-apt-re.. ist halt das symptom davon
<kleine-frage> okay.... ich weiß von keinen quantal paketen, die ich installiert habe
<kleine-frage> sprich: die sind mir egal ^^
<k1l> irgendwoher muss das lsb_release ja kommen
<kleine-frage> hmmmm
<k1l> schau auf jeden fall mal die pakete "lsb" und "lsb-release" an ob das precise pakete sind
<kleine-frage> das einzige paket 'außer der reihe' wäre der g++-4.7
<kleine-frage> ja, das sind beides precise paket (version 20.3)
<kleine-frage> ich finde das ganze wirklich komisch... wenn ich das nächste mal mein system aufsetze werde ich das regelmäßiger überprüfen
<k1l> hmm, dann änder das lsb_release file ab
<k1l> sonst wüsste ich auch nichts
<kleine-frage> ich probier's... kann es ja als bakup noch irgendwo speichern
<k1l> jo
<k1l> oder hinten ein .backup anhängen
<kleine-frage> danke schon jetzt für die schnelle und tolle hilfe
<kleine-frage> http://askubuntu.com/questions/126498/12-04-reports-itself-as-quantal-after-installing-the-toolchain-test-ppa
<kubine> Title: 12.04 reports itself as quantal after installing the toolchain-test-ppa? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<kleine-frage> ich lese gerade das.... vllt trifft das auch auf mich zu
<k1l> hast du das toolchain ppa getestet?
<k1l> ahjo, das toolchain testing ppa hast du. dann halte dich mal an die erste antwort im askubuntu thread
<kleine-frage> bin schon dabei
<kleine-frage> genial hat funktioniert
<kleine-frage> vielen dank!!
<k1l> das mit dem toolchain ppa wusste ich auch nicht. aber hast ja selber die lösung gefunden dann :)
<kleine-frage> jep :)
#ubuntu-de 2013-08-15
<MuhQ> Moin zusammen : ) Weiß jemand wie ich das lpd protocol unter ubuntu server 12.04 i386 zum laufen bekomme? Ich möchte gerne meine DCS Applikation von meiner alten SLES9 maschine ablösen. Leider fehlt in der aktuellen Version der Port 515 (netstat -lnp) der meine Druckaufträge entgegen nehmen würde. Weiß jemand was ich nachinstallieren müsste, damit der Port & Dienst wieder zur verfügung 
<MuhQ> steht. Tante google konnte mir bisher nicht weiterhelfen :(
<MuhQ> (Die Frage steht auch unter askubuntu.com --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/331726/printing-from-hp-ux-v11-11-via-lpd-protocol-port-515-to-cups-queue-on-ubuntu-s )
<kubine> Title: Printing from HP-UX v11.11 via LPD Protocol (Port 515) to CUPs queue on Ubuntu Server 12.04 i386 does not work - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<MuhQ> noch keiner wach? :)
<bullgard4> MuhQ: Doch.
<MuhQ> bullgard4: Hast du vielleicht noch eine Idee zu meinem Problem?
<bullgard4> MuhQ: Nur allgemeine Ratschläge, weil ich Deinen Drucker nicht kenne: 1.) Die mitgelieferte Beschreibung des Druckers genau lesen. 2.) Googeln nach Deinem Druckdertyp zusammen mit dem Stichwort "Linux".
<MuhQ> bullgard: Es ist ja kein Druckerproblem an sich. Die Drucker in CUPS laufen super auf dem neuen Ubuntu Server. Es ist die Vermittlung der Druckdaten via LPD-Protocol von HP-UX spooler zu Ubuntu Cups queue über Port 515. Somit such ich nur nach einer Lösung um den Port auf der aktuellen Ubuntuversion wieder nutzen zu können. Auch mit den richtigen Befriffen in Google findet man nichts 
<MuhQ> hierzu was mir hilf. Google war / ist immer die erste anlaufstelle ;)
<stevieh1> war port 515 immer schon lpd?
<stevieh1> hmm... sieht so aus.
<stevieh1> läuft denn ein lpd auf der maschine?
<MuhQ> ja port 515 war immer lpd 
<MuhQ> laut netstat nein
<MuhQ> hab nun xinet.d installiert und den port geöffnet, aber läuft immer noch nicht...
<MuhQ> bekomm jetzt fehler von XINETD wonach ich grade google
<MuhQ> aber ich seh nun wenigstens, dass mein HP-UX und Ubunut versuchen zu kommunizieren
<koegs> cups-lpd ist aber installiert?
<MuhQ> ja würde ich sagen, da das binary unter /usr/lib/cups/daemon/cups-lpd zu finden ist
<koegs> MuhQ: apt-cache policy cups-lpd
<MuhQ> root@printnix:/usr/lib/cups/daemon# apt-cache policy cups-lpd
<MuhQ> N: Paket cups-lpd kann nicht gefunden werden
<koegs> hm, heisst wohl doch anders :D
<MuhQ> Ja, das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, aber trotzdem ist das binary da... ^^
<koegs> ist wohl in cups mit drin
<MuhQ> davon gehe ich auch mal aus das es nicht mehr seperat installiert werden muss
<MuhQ> nun hab ich xinetd installiert und den service eingetragen unter /etc/xinit.d/cups-lpd mit dem inhalt: http://pastebin.com/sqFYJ27K
<kubine> Title: service printer { socket_type = stream protocol = - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<MuhQ> nun seh ich auch, dass der Port 515 via netstat -lnp auf listening ist
<MuhQ> Falls jemand helfen möcht Log auszüge: http://pastebin.com/e5YgDVdm   :)
<kubine> Title: /var/log/xinetd.log: 13/8/15@09:21:12: START: printer from=172.17.0.130 13/8/1 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<MuhQ> Kann wer mit xinitd weiterhelfen? Ich hab ein service eingetragen und bei server_xargs die Argumente eingegeben. Beim ausführen von "xinitd -d" ist die Zeile aber leer?! xinetd wurd bei der Anpassung neugestartet! http://pastebin.com/rtgvrBYN
<kubine> Title: root@printnix:/etc/xinetd.d# cat cups-lpd service printer { socket_ty - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<stevieh> MuhQ: von dem was da steht, läuft da schon was auf port 515, oder?
<MuhQ> vorher lief da nichts
<MuhQ> selbe meldungen hab ich auch beim alten SLES9 und es funktioniert trotzdem : )
<MuhQ> mit stört das nun bei server argv nicht mehr steht : (
<stevieh> hmm... aber ich kenn mich mit xinet nicht so aus...
<MuhQ> nun nochmal auf deutsch : mich stört es, dass unter "server argv" die angegebenen Argumente nicht mehr zu sehen sind. auf der alten maschine werden die gezogen.
<MuhQ> es ist einfach zu früh für solche probleme :D
<stevieh> einfach liegen lassen.
<MuhQ> Dann wirds auch nicht besser... ich brauch das ^^
<geser> MuhQ: hast es auch schon mal mit der Konfiguration versucht, die in der Manpage zu cups-lpd erwähnt wird?
<MuhQ> mom ich seh mir mal schnell die manpage an ^^
<MuhQ> ich probiers mal mit den angegeben user & group...
<MuhQ> du bist mein held :)
<MuhQ> die Zeile mit flags ist weg und es geht
<MuhQ> zumindenst ist im HP-UX spooler kein Auftrag mehr
<MuhQ> viele dank
<MuhQ> vielen dank*
<geser> flags ist weg und das "cups-lpd" in server_args (das braucht der xinetd anders als der inetd laut Manpage nicht)
<MuhQ> ja beides weg... ich hab hier noch ein alten xinetd (SLES9) und da muss man flags setzen
<MuhQ> Endlich gehts ein Schritt weiter, nun hab ich den nächsten Fehler :)
<bekks> Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, ob es nicht einen vorgefertigten LPD Dienst gibt.
<apollo13> bekks: auf SLES9 wohl kaum ^^
<MuhQ> Im SLES9 war es von Haus aus aktiv.. in Ubunut Server 12.04 nicht
<bekks> Ist SLES9 nicht inzwischen von der Genferr Konvention geächtet? :)
<MuhQ> Gut möglich, aber es hat bisher sein Dienst getan. Ohne reboot ohne fehler... und das ist die hauptsache :)
<MuhQ> Ich hoffe ubuntu server ist hierfür ein würdiger nachfolger!
<manu3ll> moin, hab probleme mit der energie verwaltung, 1. wird die akku % anzeige nicht korrekt angezeit, 2. (aufgrund von 1.) geht das laptop bei nicht vollem akku aus weil dann steht kritischer akku zustand
<manu3ll> der akku an sich ist in windows okay
<manu3ll> Battery 0: Charging, 31%, 00:02:37 until charged  ..... 2 min bis voll? kann nicht sein
<manu3ll> re
<manu3ll> einer ne idee ? 
<manu3ll> re
<pcworld> Will GRUB2 installieren für ein Ubuntu-System auf LVM, mit (U)EFI. Da ich Probleme hatte, habe ich grub erstmal ganz runtergeschmissen (apt-get purge grub-* os-prober) und grub-efi-amd64 installiert. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#Standard-Desktop-System redet von /mnt/boot/efi - dieser Ordner existiert bei mir aber nicht. Bin mit Live-CD drin. Wie mache ich am besten weiter?
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<pcworld> Auf einem LVM-Volume ist Ubuntu 13.04 installiert.
<TheInfinity> pcworld: hast du /mnt/boot zuvor gemountet?
<pcworld> TheInfinity: Ja. Bin mir auch gar nicht sicher, ob die Inhalte von /boot Überbleibsel sind (hatte zwischenzeitlich grub-pc installiert).
<pcworld> Wo hätte /mnt/boot/efi denn herkommen sollen? Oder entsteht das erst bei irgendeinem grub-Kommando?
<TheInfinity> pcworld: efi ist deine efi partition
<TheInfinity> pcworld: die brauchst du um via efi zu booten
<pcworld> das könnte den blinkenden Cursor erklären, den ich hatte, bevor ich grub-efi-amd64 deinstalliert und testweise grub-pc installiert hatte
<pcworld> TheInfinity: Wie erstelle ich diese EFI-Partition? Hat das irgendwas mit dem Paket efibootmgr zu tun?
<TheInfinity> pcworld: die efi partition muss am anfang deiner hdd sein und etwa 200 mb gross sein
<TheInfinity> pcworld: und zwar ausserhalb des lvm
<TheInfinity> pcworld: was sagt denn sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda ?
<pcworld> TheInfinity: http://pastebin.com/mRbz4m9u - Muss diese EFI-Partition am Anfang sein? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Creating_an_EFI_partition erwähnt nur das boot-flag
<kubine> Title: Disk /dev/sda: 2000.4 GB, 2000398934016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 2432 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<TheInfinity> pcworld: afaik geht auch nicht am anfang, aber hab ich noch nie gemacht.
<pcworld> TheInfinity: Gut, hab eine 200 MiB große FAT32-Partition (/dev/sda2) erstellt und als "boot" markiert. Passt folgende Zeile für die fstab, insbesondere "defaults"?
<pcworld>  /dev/sda2	/boot/efi	vfat	defaults	0	2
<TheInfinity> pcworld: wieso fstab? Oo
<TheInfinity> pcworld: die musst du temporär mounten weil efi die zum booten braucht und grub da was reinschreibt.
<pcworld> TheInfinity: Muss die nicht beim Systemstart in /boot/efi gemountet werden? Oder hab ich was falsch verstanden?
<TheInfinity> pcworld: lies doch mal den artikel, da steht nirgens etwas von fstab ...
<pcworld> D. h. es reicht, sie manuell zu mounten, wenn ich was an GRUB ändere?
<TheInfinity> richtig.
<TheInfinity> oh und weil das schon vor n paar tagen hier aufkam - ich hoffe du hast n ubuntu und kein linux mint, da mint eine andere grub version nutzt und daher die befehle aus dem ubuntu wiki zum teil nicht funktionieren :)
<pcworld> TheInfinity: Nope, Ubuntu 13.04. grub-install ist diesmal ohne Fehlermeldung durchgelaufen, und jetzt hab ich auch etwas in (/mnt)/boot/efi. 3,23 MiB / 200 MiB benutzt, scheint mir etwas überdimensioniert zu sein, aber solange es funktioniert (dieses UEFI scheint mir schon ziemlich merkwürdig). Werde gleich versuchen, ins System zu boote, danke für die Hilfe
<pcworld> *zu booten
<TheInfinity> pcworld: die 200 mb werden noch genutzt, keine angst. bzw 100 ist minimum. :)
<pcworld> TheInfinity: Durch was? UEFI ist wohl ziemlich undurchsichtig (für mich), im Gegensatz zum BIOS
<TheInfinity> pcworld: uff, gute frage, nächste frage. ich hab hier n mac, daher kann ich das schlecht nachschauen gerade, macs haben uefi v1, windows kisten v2. :)
<TheInfinity> pcworld: ich weiss nur dass es vielfach probleme gibt wenn es < 100 mb sind.
<pcworld> TheInfinity: ok, dann lass ich das erstmal so
<TheInfinity> pcworld: 200 mb sind bei den heutigen hdds halt nix. und es ist schwer die nachträglich zu vergrößern. also lieber n bissl puffer als nachher wegen 100 MB in riesen probleme reinlaufen. :)
<pcworld> GRUB funktioniert jetzt, und nachdem ich irgendwelche zufällige Einstellungen im UEFI gemacht hab, kann ich jetzt auch Tastatur und Maus im OS benutzen. Beim Booten erscheint das Ubuntu-Logo nur tlw., vllt. wird der Boot auch verzögert, aber jetzt installier ich mal die proprietären Grafiktreiber, damit habe ich vermutlich sowieso gleich das nächste Problem, bzw. sehe dann, ob das fehlende Ubuntu-Logo nur am Grafiktreiber liegt
<ring0> fehlendes ubuntu logo beim boot könnte auch plymouth sein
<pcworld> ring0: Als ich das System zwischenzeitlich mal per grub-pc (vermutlich "legacy BIOS") booten konnte, erschien das Ubuntu-Logo iirc, werde das aber später nochmal überprüfen.
<maze-m> moinsen
<maze-m> sagt mal, wenn ich Ubuntu Server installier, muss ich doch eigentlich am Anfang ein Auswahlmenü bekommen wie hier, oder? ---> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Server_Installation
<kubine> Title: Server Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> maze-m: Warum?
<deem> Hi. Wenn ich unter gnome3 mittles Alt+Druck einen Screenshot des aktuellen Fensters anfertige, beinhaltet der Screenshot nur ein Schwarzes Bildrauschen mit weißen Streifen. Kennt jemand das Problem und weiß es zu beheben?
<maze-m> na ja, ich will doch die Festplatte auch dementsprechend partitionieren können etc
<bekks> maze-m: Nimm halt eine Live CD dafür.
<deem> Wenn ich das gleiche mit Umschalt+Druck versuche und dabei dasselbe Fenster auswähle, funktioniert es einwandfrei.
<bekks> Dann nimm doch letzteres?
<deem> bekks: da muss ich aber erst umständluch ein Kästchen ziehen.
<bekks> uiuiui :P
<deem> bekks: komfortabel und so :P
<maze-m> bekks: is das nicht ein iso-image für ne live-cd, welches ich hier runterladen hab? --> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<kubine> Title: Download Ubuntu Server | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> maze-m: Das ist das Server ISO.
<maze-m> bekks: ja okay, aber gibt's von dem server iso keine live-version mehr?
<deem> gab es jemals eine Server-Live-Iso?
<bekks> maze-m: Es gab niemals eine Server Live ISO.
<deem> bekks: das ist wohl ein Bug in gnome3. Kann man machen nix, muss man gucken zu. :/
<bekks> Oder nicht gnome3 nutzen.
<deem> bekks: ich mag aber gnome3
<maze-m> also ich möchte ubuntu server gerne in einer vm installieren und frag mich, warum bei booten des iso-images nicht der screen kommt ---> http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/10/07/Server_Installation_Bootmenu.png
<bekks> maze-m: Weil das eine Screenshot von 10.04 ist?
<bekks> In einer VM ist Partitionierung doch sowieso überbewertet.
<maze-m> bekks: na ja, aber ich würd ganz gerne schon so sachen wie das tastaturlayout etc. einstellen können und das nicht einfach alles ubuntu's gutdünken überlassen ;)
<bekks> Und wozu brauchst du das das Menü?
<maze-m> weil ich nicht weiß, wie ich's sonst einstellen soll :D :)......
<bekks> Abgesehen davon, dass man das auch alles nach der Installation konfigurieren kann.
<maze-m> aber is'es nich komisch, dass man das selber gar nicht mehr partitionieren kann?
<bekks> Uhm - das kann man doch?
<bekks> Starte die Installation und leg ein manuelles Layout an. Das geht seit eh und je.
<maze-m> komisch.... bei mir fängt'er sofort nachdem ich die vm erstellt habe, mit der installation des betriebssystems an, ohne das ich da ein manuelles layout auswählen kann
<deem> maze-m: das kann auch ein Feature deiner Virtualisierung sein.
<maze-m> deem: hmm.... ich weiß ja nicht..... ich mein, partitionieren würd ich das ding schon gerne ^^
<maze-m> hah, nu geht es.... ich musste in der vm im bios die boot-priorität umstellen.... anscheinend scheint er nicht vom image gebootet zu haben
<bekks> maze-m: ah :P
<maze-m> bekks: aber dankeschön :)
<maze-m> kann mir denn jemand von euch sagen, wie ich im firefox einstellen kann, dass ich direkt bei der eingabe von nem Suchbegriff in der Adressleiste mit google suche? 
<maze-m> momentan ist's so, dass komischerweise z.b. über wikipedia gesucht wird, wenn ich das in der rechten leiste neben der adressleiste ausgewählt habe.....
<bekks> In den Einstellungen kann man doch den Suchanbieter auswählen.
<maze-m> bekks: ja, hab schon in der about:config den Wert browser.search.defaultenginename auf Google geändert.... Wenn ich da allerdings rechts neben der adressleiste z.B. Wikipedia auswähle, läuft die Suche in der Adressleiste auch über Wikipedia
<thebastl> hi früher konnte man ein fenster bsp vlc mal auf jedem (virtuellen)desktop anzeigen lassen geht das mit unity noch?
<bekks> Ja.
<thebastl> ich meine aber nicht wallpaper modus
<bekks> Was ist "wallpaper modus"?
<thebastl> ich kann bei vlc das video als wallpaper laufen lassen
<bekks> Die Antwort ist trotzdem "Ja." :)
<thebastl> ich möchte aber das vlc fenster auf jedem desktop an der gleichen position im vordergrund
<thebastl> ;)
<thebastl> wie geht es denn?
<thebastl> früher war es rechtsklick auf die "taskleiste"
<bekks> Heute ist es Rechtsklick auf den Fensterrahmen des Fensters.
<thebastl> bekks, danke ;) 
<apollo13> hrmpf, wie bekomm ich das grub core img kleiner? update auf 12.10 hat meinen lvm boot put gemacht wel grub zu groß ist fürs embedden
<apollo13> hmm, schaut blöd aus; mal nen lvm pv resizen tu, das wird spaß
<xdckckckcksi99> hallo :) wie installiere ich .tar ? google zeigt mir nur dass ich readme lesen soll und etwas über tar.gz.
<LetoThe2nd> xdckckckcksi99: das ist völlig korrekt - tar.gz bzw. tar sind einfach nur gepackte daten
<xdckckckcksi99> ja. die readme sagt allerdings ich soll einfach ein file in der datei aufrufen - nur geht das nicht
<LetoThe2nd> xdckckckcksi99: ergo: das programm darin hält sich voraussichtlich *NICHT* an konventionen zum installieren, und das lesen der (hoffentlich) enthaltenen doku ist der einzige weg.
<Rochvellon> xdckckckcksi99> ist das ausführen-attribut gesetzt?
<LetoThe2nd> xdckckckcksi99: sorry, dann beschwer dich bei dem wo du das her hast ;)
<xdckckckcksi99> ausführen attribut?
<LetoThe2nd> xdckckckcksi99: von was für einem wundertool reden wir denn? gibts das nicht in den repos? weisst du überhaupt, ob du dem vertraust? respektive, was das bedeutet?
<eixV-suxx> !google software building howto ?
<xdckckckcksi99> jaja. es handelt sich um scrivener. 
<xdckckckcksi99> ein autorentool das ursprünglich mac war
<xdckckckcksi99> dann zu windows rüber gefrickselt wurde.
<Rochvellon> rechtsklick -> eigenschaften, da sollte es einen punkt mit ausführrechten geben. oder über die kommandozeile chmod +x DATEI
<xdckckckcksi99> und seit einiger zeit haben freiwille das zu linux übersetztr
<LetoThe2nd> xdckckckcksi99: also für mich sieht das *ganz* gewltig nach payware aus... ergo, die sollen schon gefälligst auch ihren support machen.
<xdckckckcksi99> joah, isses aber nicht. bin komplett neu in linux (lebenslang windows bisher).
<LetoThe2nd> ausserdem, es gibt deb. pajete...
<xdckckckcksi99> ja, dachte halt .tar ist besser als .tar.deb
<LetoThe2nd> xdckckckcksi99: vöööööllig falsch.
<Rochvellon> xdckckckcksi99> sofern es ein deb gibt, nimm lieber das
<xdckckckcksi99> hab ein anderes programm , das hatte .tar.deb und da hat sich dann das software center gemeldet um es zu installieren... ist aber immer noch dabei. kann ich .deb nicht auch mit synaptec installieren? das software center braucht immer dreimal so lange
<LetoThe2nd> xdckckckcksi99: mit dem deb hast du zumindest die *chance* es wieder loszuwerden sollte es mist sein.
<xdckckckcksi99> okay, werd ich mir merken
<Rochvellon> xdckckckcksi99> du kannst gdebi installieren und dann deb mit gdebi verknüpfen
<xdckckckcksi99> werd ich tun, danke :)
<koegs> in welchem paket stecken eigentlich die ubuntu fonts?
<Rochvellon> koegs> ttf-ubuntu-font-family ?
<xdckckckcksi99> Rochvellon: ich hab gdebi jetzt, wie ändere ich die deb verknüpung?
<Rochvellon> einfach ein deb-paket rechtsklicken und gdebi auswählen, xdckckckcksi99
<xdckckckcksi99> anke :)
<imox> hat jemand eine idee wo ich treiber für nen dymo 450 printer bekomme? 
<imox> wenn ich die treiber installiere und versuche zu drucken schmiert das system ab 
<Rochvellon> imox> hier schon versucht? -> https://dymo.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/101/~/dymo-drivers-and-downloads
<kubine> Title: DYMO Drivers and Downloads (at dymo.custhelp.com)
<imox> Rochvellon: genau die hab ich ja und wenn ich drucker friert der rechner ein 
<imox> Rochvellon: hast du ne idee in welcher log datei ich nachchauen kann was der fehler sein könnte? 
<koegs> danke Rochvellon 
<Rochvellon> imox: http://var.dymo.com/deDE/ressourcen/sdk/linux/ ansonsten kannst du mal in den logs von cups mal schauen, ob da was eigenartiges auftaucht
<kubine> Title: SDK für Linux - Integrated Solutions (Deutschland) (at var.dymo.com)
<imox> Rochvellon: hmm das sieht ja cool aus 
<imox> hab halt nur nen eigenen ubunutu server mti nem cups drauf bräuchte eigentlich nur die treiber
<xdckckckcksi99> habe etwas installiert aber sehe es nicht unter den installierten apps :(
<xdckckckcksi99> ne, ist nicht installiert... weder ubuntu software center noch gdebi haben es getan..=
<xdckckckcksi99> ?
<xdckckckcksi99> ich verstehs nicht so wirklich..
<bekks> xdckckckcksi99: Welche Meldungen hat das software-center / gdebi dabei produziert?
<xdckckckcksi99> keine
<Rochvellon> soweit ich sehe, gibt es ein paar probleme mit scrivener unter ubuntu 12.04 > http://www.literatureandlatte.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=21912&sid=be7d14b23a7e96d502283c204f324164
<kubine> Title: Literature and Latte View topic - SCRIVENER FOR LINUX 1.5.3.1 BETA RELEASED (*LATEST*) (at www.literatureandlatte.com)
<xdckckckcksi99> ja danke. hab aber gerade probleme mit plume
<xdckckckcksi99> plume creator. 
<bekks> xdckckckcksi99: "Keine" kann rei8n technisch nicht sein. Beide Programme sagen Dir, ob die Installation erfolgreich war oder nicht und zeigen Dir Fehlermeldungen auch an.
<xdckckckcksi99> nein, gdebi schließt einfach, keine meldung.
<bekks> Und das Software Center?
<Rochvellon> und die windows-version soll unter WINE laufen
<xdckckckcksi99> software center hat ewig gebraucht- versuche es erneut..
<bekks> Das brauchst du nicht, weil das nichts bringen wird.
<bekks> Das ist kein Windows.
<bekks> xdckckckcksi99: Führe im Terminal mal diesen Befehl aus: sudo dpkg -i /pfad/zu/meiner/datei.deb
<xdckckckcksi99> okay also software center öffnet die datei gar nicht mehr sondern geht einfach in ihr hauptfenster
<xdckckckcksi99> was macht der befehl?
<bekks> Der Befehl installiert im Terminal dein .deb Paket und wirft dich vollmit Ausgaben.
<Rochvellon> das paket per kommandozeile installieren 
<bekks> Und diese Ausgaben brauchen wir komplett in einem Pastebin.
<xdckckckcksi99> ok
<xdckckckcksi99> wie behindert ist das denn, kann der terminal kein ctrl+v?
<xdckckckcksi99> kann ich .deb dateien umbenennen?
<Rochvellon> einfügen auf der kommandozeile: umschalt + strg + v
<bekks> Wieso sollte es behindert sein, dass ein Terminal keine X-Windows-Shortcuts kann?
<bekks> Und ctrl+v ist auch in X-Windows -- eher sehr selten :P
<xdckckckcksi99> hm, glaub ich hab das problem.. hab die datei per Downthemall addon runtergeladen und DTA benennt alles um. vielleicht deswegen.
<bekks> Und natürlich kannst du Dateien umbenennen.
<bekks> Der Dateiname spielt keinerlei Rolle.
<xdckckckcksi99> naja, terminal sagt es findet die datei nicht.
<xdckckckcksi99> dabei ist es kopiert und eingefügt
<bekks> Was ist der komplette Befehl den du eingibst?
<xdckckckcksi99> mom, wieder neu...
<xdckckckcksi99> sudo dpkg -i /home/****benutzername****/Downloads/DTA/umbenannt.deb
<bekks> Die Sternchen sind falsch.
<xdckckckcksi99> jetzt nach dem unbenennen klappts..
<bekks> Ich möchte gerne denn exakten, vollständigen Befehl sehen.
<xdckckckcksi99> lag wirklich am dateinamen
<imox> Rochvellon: http://pastebin.com/GDMdmQxv hier mal das logfile vom cups wenn gedruckt wird. 
<kubine> Title: Last login: Thu Aug 15 21:43:47 on ttys000 imos-mac-pro:~ Imo$ ssh root@biomark - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Wie auch immer, wenn du die gefragten Informationen nicht lieferst, kann man dir nicht helfen.
<xdckckckcksi99> nein hat ja geklappt, danke :D lag wirklich am dateinamen, nachdem ich die datei in umbenannt.deb umbenannt habe ging es plötzlich
<Rochvellon> imox> und jetzt druckt es einwandfrei? sry, kenne mich mit cups eher nicht aus :)
<imox> Rochvellon: ne der server geht aus wenn der druckauftrag kommt
<KennyShrek> hallo ist jemand da?
<KennyShrek> ich habe Ubuntu installiert ist aber sehr langsam
<bekks> Wie misst du das? Und welches Ubuntu hast du installiert?
<KennyShrek> also
<KennyShrek> ichhabe den neuesten ubuntu runtergeladen
<KennyShrek> hab versucht update zumachen dauert immer 20 min
<bekks> Welche Version?
<bekks> Und was ist an 20 Minuten für ein komplettes Update schlimm?
<KennyShrek> ubuntu 13
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu 13?
<KennyShrek> hatte früher dafür 1-2 min gebraucht
<KennyShrek> ja ubuntu 13
<bekks> WELCHES Ubuntu 13?
<bekks> Es gibt 13.04 und 13.10.
<KennyShrek> wenn ich früher freetz image baute, dauerte es 30min. Jetzt dauert es 6-7 stunden
<KennyShrek> 13.04
<KennyShrek> sollte ich 13.10 daurauf machen?
<bekks> Dann gib uns doch mal die Ausgaben von: sudo lsb_release -a; sudo vmstat 1 10; cat /proc/cpuinfo; in einem Pastebin bitte.
<bekks> Und 13.10 ist noch nicht offiziell released, von daher "Nein, nicht updaten."
<KennyShrek> wieso fragst dann danach , wenn ich sie nicht haben kann
<KennyShrek> ?
<bekks> Weil ich kein Hellseher bin und nicht weiss, ob du nicht bereits auf 13.10 bist...?
<KennyShrek> wie kann ich update abbrechen ? ist erst bei 33%
<maze-m> Ich versuch mich gerade an der Installation von Nagios und bekomm da immer wieder die Meldung beim compilieren ---> http://nopaste.info/5be894094b.html
<bekks> Da kommt darauff an, was bisher abn Ausgaben erfolgt ist.
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<maze-m> Jemand ne Idee, was das sein kann?
<maze-m> irgendwie scheint er ja mit "ssl_version" nicht klar zu kommen
<bekks> maze-m: Was ist die komplette Ausgabe?
<KennyShrek> http://pastebin.com/YKybPgZN
<kubine> Title: Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description: Ubuntu 13.04 Release: 13.04 Codename: rar - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<maze-m> bekks: das wäre die komplette ausgabe --> http://nopaste.info/7c3bc8b191.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<bekks> KennyShrek: Was ist mit der Ausgabe des Updates?
<KennyShrek> update habe ich abgebrochen
<bekks> KennyShrek: Und du hast ein I/O Problem, da du mehr als 10% I/O Wait hast.
<maze-m> bekks: ich hab schon überlegt, ob da openssl fehlt.... aber das is drin
<KennyShrek> was ist I/o
<KennyShrek> ?
<Rochvellon> input / output
<KennyShrek> wie ändere ich das?
<bekks> Du schaust nach, was diesen I/O verursacht.
<bekks> iotop
<KennyShrek> hmm
<Rochvellon> größeren prozessor / schnellere festplatte etc. oder den task beenden, der zuviel io verursacht
<KennyShrek> pentium i7 habe ich
<KennyShrek> ssd Festplatte
<apollo13> pentium i7? le lol
<KennyShrek> ja wieso?
<KennyShrek> unter windows läuft es super
<bekks> Rochvellon: Unsinn. Unsinn. Unsinn.
<Rochvellon> ok, die sollten in der tat kein problem darstellen. bleibt also nur ein task, der da womöglich durchdreht
<bekks> Rochvellon: Erst der vierte Vorschlag geht in Richtung "sinnvoll" :)
<apollo13> KennyShrek: ein i7 ist doch kein pentium
<bekks> KennyShrek: Windows ist uns leider völlig egal. Benutz iotop und finde heraus, was den I/O verursacht.
<KennyShrek> ok
<KennyShrek> hab keine ahnung was iotop ist
<KennyShrek> da dürfte auch nichts dsein
<KennyShrek> weil ubuntu paar mal gelöscht und neu installiert wurde
<bekks> Was völliger Schwachsinn und keine Problemlösung ist.
<bekks> Und vmstat sagt sehr deutlich, dass du bis zu 17% I/O wait hast.
<KennyShrek> bis jetzt habeich auch keine Lösung gefunden
<bekks> Also benutz iotop und schau Dir an, was den I/O verursacht.
<KennyShrek> was ist iotop?
<bekks> Ein Programm dass dir den I/O anzeigt.
<KennyShrek> aber wenn ubuntu total neuist kann auch nichts von alleine laufen oder?
<bekks> Benutz iotop und schau Dir an, was den I/O verursacht.
<KennyShrek> ist ein Problem mit ubuntu 13.04 bekannt?
<KennyShrek> installiere ich gerade
<KennyShrek> es dauert
<bekks> Das ist kein Ubuntu-spezifisches Problem, sondern ein PRoblem auf deinem Rechner.
<maze-m> weiß jemand von euch, ob ich noch was nachinstallieren muss?
<bekks> maze-m: Da fehlt das Include für die angemeckerte Funktion.
<maze-m> bekks: hmm, wie include ich das dann?
<KennyShrek> hab iotop laufen. steht alles auf null
<bekks> maze-m: Das können Dir die Nagios-Jungs sagen :)
<bekks> KennyShrek: Was nicht sein kann. :)
<bekks> KennyShrek: Die komplette Ausgabe in einen Pastebin bitte.
<maze-m> bekks: okay, dann guck ich mal, dass ich da mal frag :)
<maze-m> bekks: danke dir erstmal
<apollo13> maze-m: erstmals bekommste haue für sudo
<apollo13> 2. make clean, 3. LANG=C make
<apollo13> 4. nach dem error (auf englisch) in google suchen
<apollo13> und dann stellt sich die frage warum du die plugins nicht einfach via apt-get installierst
<maze-m> apollo13: wieso soll ich kein sudo nehmen :)?
<apollo13> maze-m: das ist die falsche frage, warum solltest du?
<maze-m> apollo13: na ja, ich muss doch admin-rechte bekommen
<bekks> Wozu?
<KennyShrek> kann ich nicht kopieren
<apollo13> nö, ich weiß ja so oder so nicht warum du das zeugs nach /usr/local/src packst
<bekks> maze-m: Wozu willst du zum kompilieren Admin-Rechte?
<bekks> KennyShrek: Wieso nicht?
<KennyShrek> erneuert sich immer
<bekks> KennyShrek: iotop laufen lassen, strg+c drücken, ausgabe kopieren.
<KennyShrek> kann nicht markieren
<KennyShrek> ok
<maze-m> ich muss doch aber in die dementsprechenden verzeichnisse wechseln und ohne admin-rechte wird das ja nichts....
<bekks> maze-m: Blödsinn.
<apollo13> bekks: lol, ctrl+c bricht ab…
<maze-m> ....weil ich da als normaler benutzer keine berechtigung drauf hab
<bekks> apollo13: Ja, reicht doch :)
<bekks> maze-m: Dann gib sie Dir?
<apollo13> bekks: ney, der cleared den screen
<bekks> apollo13: Hier nicht.
<apollo13> hier schon
<maze-m> bekks: okay, das wäre natürlich auch möglich :)
<Rochvellon> KennyShrek> im terminal kannst du mit umschalt + strg + a alles markieren und mit umschalt + strg + v kopieren
<Rochvellon> +c -v
<bekks> KennyShrek: iotop -n 1
<maze-m> okay, danke euch erstmal
<maze-m> ich werd da gleich nochmal weitermachen, bin hier aber erstmal weg
<apollo13> maze-m: aber nochmal, warum kompilierst du das selbst?
<apollo13> es gibt auf einem ubuntu server eigentlich keinen grund nagios plugins selber zu kompilieren außer das sind irgendwelche speziellen die nicht dabei sind…
<maze-m> apollo13: ich hab ehrlich gesagt noch kein wiki dazu gefunden.... hab das damals auch nach dem buch von wolfgang barth gemacht und da wurd's halt auch selbst kompiliert
<apollo13> meh
<apollo13> schmeiß das weg
<bekks> maze-m: Huh?
<apollo13> apt-cache policy nagios-plugins etc…
<KennyShrek> http://pastebin.com/4f9HrumJ
<kubine> Title: Total DISK READ: 0.00 B/s | Total DISK WRITE: 0.00 B/s TID PRIO - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<apollo13> KennyShrek: was sagt ein normales top
<apollo13> und was sagt ein smartctl -a /dev/sda
<maze-m> apollo13: is nich gut das buch :)?
<apollo13> maze-m: kA, wenn er selber kompiliert wohl nicht^^
<maze-m> apollo13: haha :D :D
<stevieh> na, das ist jetzt auch unfair, ohne das buch zu kennen
<KennyShrek> smartmontools ist nicht installiert
<maze-m> okay, ich hab mir gerade das Wiki mal rausgesucht und werd's mal damit machen
<bekks> KennyShrek: Dann installier sie.
<bekks> KennyShrek: Ist das zufällig eine VM?
<KennyShrek> was ist VM?
<maze-m> apollo13: danker dir aber erstmal für deine hilfe..... ich glaub, mit nem paketmanager geht das auch einfacher und komfortabler :)
<bekks> Eine virtuelle Maschine.
<KennyShrek> nein
<KennyShrek> ubuntu 13.04
<bekks> Das sagtest du bereits.
<KennyShrek> mit windows zusammen 
<maze-m> bin aber erstmal weg
<bekks> maze-m: Dann ist Nagios ja schon installiert jetzt.
<maze-m> bekks: ne, nur mir fällt gleich die hand ab, weil ich nicht mehr tippen kann.... hatte vorgestern nen fahrradunfall und meine hand ist ziemlich dick.....
<KennyShrek> http://pastebin.com/S0AdNdmC
<kubine> Title: Spam Detection For Paste ID: S0AdNdmC (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> KennyShrek: Hmm, warum benutzt du ein 32Bit Ubuntu auf einem i7?
<KennyShrek> wieso ?was würdest du empfehlen?
<bekks> Natürlich 64bit.
<bekks> Du verschwendest die Hälfte der Resourcen deiner CPU.
<KennyShrek> ubuntu lief sehr gut damit
<bekks> 32Bit hat man vor 10 Jahren installiert.
<KennyShrek> ok
<KennyShrek> also meinst löschen alles neu machen?
<maze-m> KennyShrek: was bekks aber meint, ist das es mit einem 64bit ubuntu version noch besser laufen würde :)
<KennyShrek> ok
<KennyShrek> wie mache ich das ambesten?
<bekks> KennyShrek: Ubuntu neuinstallieren.
<KennyShrek> soll ich die Partition löschen oder formatieren?
<bekks> Weder noch.
<bekks> 64Bit ISO herunterladen und Ubuntu neuinstallieren.
<apollo13> root partition formatieren wäre sinnvoll ;)
<bekks> Kann man doch neu installieren.
<KennyShrek> löscht er automatisch den alten ?
<bekks> Nein, aber du kannst das während der Installation machen.
<KennyShrek> achso fragt er nach , ob man löschen möchte
<KennyShrek> ok
<bekks> Das löscht alles, auch Windows.
<bekks> Das wird dir übrigens auch vom Installer gesagt.
<KennyShrek> nein das kan ich nicht machen
<bekks> Dann löwsch nicht alles, sondern installier Ubuntu neu. Dorthin wo es bereits installiert ist.
<KennyShrek> das meinte ich
<bekks> Das sagte ich Dir doch jetzt dreimal.
<KennyShrek> <bekks> Das löscht alles, auch Windows.
<bekks> Ich sagte dir dreimal, dass du Ubuntu neuinstallieren sollst.
<bekks> Ich sagte kein einziges Mal, dass du irgendwas löschen sollst.
<KennyShrek> ok hab ich falsch verstanden
#ubuntu-de 2013-08-16
<style_> guten morgen
<MuhQ> moin moin : )
<MuhQ> Ich hab hier zwei Linux Distributionen: SLES9 und Ubunutu Server 12.04 i368 (letzeres soll SLES9 ablösen). Auf beiden ist der gleiche Service (printer) in xinetd konfiguriert, aber diese verhalten sich unterschiedlich. Sobald bei Ubunutu die Zeile "flags = NAMEINARGS" vorhanden ist, ist die Zeile "server_argv" im nachhinein leer (zu sehen via "$xin
<MuhQ> etd -d"). Weiß jemand warum das so ist & wie man das verhindern kann? Debug & logs: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415667/
<kubine> Title: xinetd printer service › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> MuhQ: du bist zäh und scheinst weiterzukommen! Glückwunsch!
<MuhQ> stevieh: Ich will ja auch SLES9 los werden ;)
<stevieh> MuhQ: wegen deines Problems: das ist ja sicher n script, was die serverargs beim start baut, evtl. da mal tiefer reinschauen.
<geser> MuhQ: und du kannst nicht die server_args abändern, so dass du auf das NAMEINARGS verzichten kannst?
<MuhQ> ja, in der konfigurationsdatei die unter /etc/xinetd.d/cups-lpd liegt. Sobal ich auf NAMEINARGS verzichte wird auch argv ausgegeben, ansonsten nicht. In SLES9 klappts auch wenn der flag gesetzt wurde
<MuhQ> Ich hab die Konfig auch hier abgelegt: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415667/
<kubine> Title: xinetd printer service › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<apricot1> ich komme nicht mehr in mein Ubuntu 12.04. Anmeldebildschirm erscheint, Passwort ok (keine Fehlermeldung) dann rödelt der PC etwas und es erscheint wieder der Anmeldebildschirm
<stevieh> übers terminal einloggen und xsession-errors anschauen.
<apricot1> als anderer komm ich zwar rein, aber keine adminrechte
<apricot1> ok
<k1l_> mal gucken ob die .xauthority dir gehört
<LetoThe2nd> oder pladde voll.
<apricot1> nö Platte ist nicht voll
<apricot1> kann ja als dummuser einloggen
<k1l_> apricot1: guck doch einfach die genannten sachen nach. und mit df -h ob die platte voll ist
<apricot1> ok
<Dummkopf> Hallo kann mir jemand sagen wie ich vim plugins starte. Ultisnips funktioniert nicht 
<k1l_> bei vimplugins aus AUR am besten den arch support fragen
<MuhQ> kennt jemand ein gut besuchten CUPS irc channel? ^^
<apricot1> wie kann ich mich beim Systemstart in eine Konsole einloggen?
<k1l> apricot1: strg+alt+f1
<apricot1> also platte ist nicht voll / .Xauthority gehört 'root' / es gibt noch .Xauthority-C und .Xauthority-l die gehören mir.
<MuhQ> Weiß jemand eine Lösung zur CUPS Fehlermeldung:
<MuhQ> E [16/Aug/2013:11:01:44 +0200] [Job 95] Unable to convert file 0 to printable format!
<MuhQ> ?
<dadrc> apricot1, .Xauthority sollte dir gehören.
<k1l> apricot1: dann chowne mal .Xauthority auf deinen user und group
<dadrc> Ursache meistens: Grafische Programme mit sudo gestartet.
<k1l> und dann in zukunft mit sudo vorischtiger umgehen
<apricot1> ah ja... hatte wohl nautilus mit sudo gestartet
<apricot1> danke
<apricot1> wie sagte Bobbele inst so schön: "Bin drin!"   - Sind zwar alle Hintergründe verschwunden, aber das ist egal. 
<k1l> ja. macht man nicht
<apricot1> ja mit den 'Besitzverhältnissen' und Rechten steh ich als Anarchist immer etwas auf Kriegsfuß  *g*
<k1l> also auf deutsch: du machst dir das leben selber schwer
<bekks> Sieh es als Kommune. Und root ist gleicher als andere, und hat etwas dagegen, dass jemand seine persönlichen Sachen benutzt. Du verleihst deine Zahnbürste ja auch nicht.
<apricot1> ja leider....  ein vernünftiges Tutorial 'From Scratch' wär wohl gut
<apricot1> naja viele Sachen brazchen root Rechte und alles im Terminal machen ist mühsam
<bekks> Das sagt das Wiki doch. Von Anfang an. Muss man halt auch lesen, wenn die Box schon dick und rot markiert ist.
<apricot1> bin etwas farbenblind
<k1l> apricot1: nirgends steht man soll sudo mit gui nutzen
<k1l> !sudo > apricot1 
<kubine> apricot1: Informationen zu sudo finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<apricot1> habe ja auch gksudo nautilus aufgerufen
<apricot1> und ganz bestimmt auch wieder geschlossen vor dem runterfahren
<apricot1> trotzdem nochmal danke ... 
<Kenny__> hi
<dadrc> Hab hier ein Atom-NAS (Acer Easystore H340) mit 12.04 Server. Nach 'nem Shutdown bleibt die Kiste ~4 Sekunden aus, fährt dann wieder hoch.
<dadrc> Hab WOL an, passiert aber auch mit WOL aus. 
<dadrc> Mittlerweile hab ich schon die ACPI-Tabellen dekompiliert, da ein paar Fehler gefixt, passiert aber trotzdem noch.
<dadrc> Irgendwelche Ideen?
<stevieh> dadrc: ging das schon mal?
<dadrc> Ja, aber nie zuverlässig
<dadrc> Vor ein paar Kerneln war es 50:50 :)
<stevieh> tja, halt ein echtes 7*24h NAS
<stevieh> watchdog scheint der nicht zu haben
<dadrc> schon, nervt aber, wofür hab ich denn WOL? :)
<dadrc> Wüsste nicht, ne.
<stevieh> und der sollte das auch in ruhe lassen...
<dadrc> Hatte erst das BIOS im Verdacht, aber das hat quasi keine Optionen, und "Resume after Power Loss" ist aus
<stevieh> haste mal shutdown -h statt halt probiert? ;-) aber ist nur halb ernst gemeint
<dadrc> Joa, alles durch
<dadrc> Passiert auch mit init
<ppq> dadrc: klemm mal den start und reset knopf ab und probier ob es dann geht. kann sein dass da irgendwelche kontakte doof sind... zum starten dann einfach die pins mit nem schraubenzieher o.ä. überbrücken
<dadrc> ugh, mal gucken, ob das in dem Gehäuse geht.
<dadrc> Moment.
<stevieh> der hat n start knopf?
<dadrc> Ja
<stevieh> wasn das für nas ;-)
<dadrc> http://www.happybison.com/reviews/installing-freenas-on-acer-aspire-easystore-h340-6/acer-easystore-h340.jpg ← sowas da.
<dadrc> Ansonsten echt ganz schick.
<stevieh> das sieht süss aus
<dadrc> Reicht für Backups und ein bisschen Media-Streaming.
<dadrc> He, gerade mal `halt` gemacht: Geht garnicht erst aus, bleibt bei "system halted." stehen.
<dadrc> Soll das so?
<stevieh> nö. da geht irgendein acpi gebimmel nicht, würd ich sagen.
<koegs> dadrc: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Herunterfahren#Rechner-schaltet-sich-nicht-ab
<kubine> Title: Herunterfahren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> da gibt es auch ein bisschen
<dadrc> stevieh, mhmm. Dachte, da hätte ich alles schon probiert. Mittlerweile ist zumindest die Tabelle sauber und dmesg mault nimmer.
<dadrc> ppq, an den Powerknopf kommt man leider nicht ran, ich könnte den höchstens direkt am Mainboard abziehen, mit allen anderen Steckern vorne zusammen
<ppq> dadrc: hm, unpraktisch. aber probier das doch mal
<Kenny__> hallo
<Kenny__> ich installiere gerade Ubuntu erfragt mich nach Partitionen ich m;chte ungern die Partition von Windows l;schen
<Kenny__> kann mir jemand kurz helfen_)
<dadrc> ppq, bah, fu, der Stecker ist fest.
<dadrc> Kenny__, was willst du denn genau wissen?
<LetoThe2nd> Kenny__: wo hakts denn genau?
<Kenny__> ich muss eine Partition machen
<Kenny__> die habe ich gemacht die heisst dev/sda5/
<Kenny__> wenn ich auf installieren gehesagt er noroot file szstem is defined
<LetoThe2nd> Kenny__: naja du musst ihm schon sagen dass er die partition verwenden soll
<Kenny__> was mache ich jetyt
<LetoThe2nd> Kenny__: also bei der partition den mountpoint auf "/" setzen
<Kenny__> da ist ein H'ckchen
<Kenny__> f[r bootloader muss ich extra eine Partition machen?
<LetoThe2nd> Kenny__: hier gibts auch deutlich mehr infos (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung) als man mal eben in 2 oder 3 sätzen hier zum besten geben kann
<kubine> Title: Partitionierung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> Kenny__: nein.
<LetoThe2nd> Kenny__: nur "/" ist absolut unbedingt nötig.
<LetoThe2nd> Kenny__: und swap, wenn du suspend benutzen willst oder generell etwas knapp an ram bist für das was du machen willst.
<Kenny__> gibt es team view in Ubuntu_
<LetoThe2nd> Kenny__: nicht wirklich, und es wird auch kein ernsthafter supporter so etwas verwenden.
<Kenny__> hmm
<LetoThe2nd> Kenny__: schau mal hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Installation
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> Kenny__: da ist die partitionierung auch abgebildet. und die einstellung "einbindungspunkt" (english mountpoint)
<LetoThe2nd> Kenny__: und zumindest das musst du setzen, wenn du manuell partitioniert
<LetoThe2nd> +s
<Kenny__> gibt es ein Brennprogramm auf der CD?
<LetoThe2nd> Kenny__: k.a., warum= respektive, wenn du genug ram hast installier halt eins.
<LetoThe2nd> Kenny__: aber du kannst die cd ja ohnehin nicht raus nehmen.
<dadrc> ppq, genau, Pin 2 und 8 auf 'nem proprietären Stecker. Penner.
<Kenny__> wie kannich eine Festplatte Mounten_
<LetoThe2nd> Kenny__: warum denn jetzt auf einmal mounten...
<LetoThe2nd> Kenny__: um was gehts denn *eigentlich*
<ppq> dadrc: :D
<Kenny__> wenn ich auf die Festplatte yugraeifen m;chte sagt er er kann nicht mounten
<dadrc> Rechner starten mit 'ner Zanger. Spaß.
<LetoThe2nd> Kenny__: auf *welche* partition?
<Kenny__> kann ich nicht sehen
<Kenny__> einfach yugreifen
<Kenny__> zugreifen
<LetoThe2nd> Kenny__: was sollich jetzt sagen? üblicherweise einfach im dateimanager linksdrauf klicken
<LetoThe2nd> Kenny__: aber wenn du jetzt ne partition auswählst ohne dateisystem, oder mit kaputtem dateisystem, oder oder oder...
<Kenny__> ich m;chte einfach ein CD brennen 
<LetoThe2nd> Kenny__: also vorher gerade wolltest du ubuntu installieren.
<Kenny__> bitte
<Kenny__> ich m;chte ein CD brennen mit Brasero
<Kenny__> kann aber Image nicht w'hlen
<dadrc> ppq, schade, Stecker ist es auch nicht.
<Kenny__> weil Festplatte nicht gemountet is
<ppq> dadrc: okay, schade
<LetoThe2nd> Kenny__: ich habs gerade schon gesagt: du musst einfach präziser werden. welche partition? was ist da für ein dateisystem drauf? wie versuchst du zu mounten?
<Kenny__> ntfs
<Kenny__> Berasero gestartet
<Kenny__> gehe auf die Festplatte
<Kenny__> antwort: Festplate nicht gemountet
<LetoThe2nd> Kenny__: mach doch *bitte* einfach mal den dateimanager auf und klick links auf die partition.
<Kenny__> Not autoriyed to peform Operation
<LetoThe2nd> Kenny__: sicher dass das eine *ganz* *normale* ubuntu live cd ist?
<Kenny__> Ubuntukzline 13
<bekks> Wasndas?
<bekks> Google findet dazu genau nichts.
<bekks> Kenny__: Was ist "Ubuntukzline"? Irgendeine selbstzusammengenagelte LiveCD von irgendjemandem?
<Kenny__> ich versuche gerade mit eine andere CD
<Kenny__> muss neu starten
<bekks> Mit welcher anderen CD?
<bekks> Fang doch mal an, die Fragen zu beantworten, die man Dir so stellt.
 * LetoThe2nd ist dann mal ne weile raus.
<bekks> Scheint auch nicht wichtig zu sein. Hauptsache man schnorrt mal eben Support in #ubuntu-de
<dadrc> 3.8er Kernel hilft auch nicht, APM ist nicht mehr drin ... Muss doch irgendwas geben :/
<stevieh> dadrc: ah, gutes altes apm?
<dadrc> dachte, ich probier es mal.
<dadrc> Ist aber nicht mal mehr im Kernel drin :>
<stevieh> echt nicht?
<stevieh> ganz sicher?
<stevieh> aber das ist ne gute idee!
<dadrc> `modinfo apm` sagt, es gibt keins
<dadrc> apm_available auch 
<stevieh> tja, mussu n 10.04 installieren ;-)
<dadrc> Nö, das ist doch doof.
<stevieh> oder kernel selbst bauen. Ist ja auch nicht so schlimm.
<dadrc> Joa, aber auch nicht so richtig cool. 
<stevieh> weil du bei jedem update nachbauen darfst?
<dadrc> Joa
<dadrc> hmmh. Ob sich APM als Modul laden lässt?
<dadrc> Dann könnte man was mit DKMS basteln.
<stevieh> ja, afaik geht das.
<dadrc> hmmm. Wenn ich in Grub auf den Powerknopf drücke, geht der Rechner sauber aus.
<dadrc> Dummes ACPI :/
<dadrc> Scheint aber definitiv ein Softwareproblem zu sein, hab das mal mit 'nem Debian 7 probiert, da bleibt die Kiste aus
<stevieh> in grub ist auch noch kein acpi an.
<stevieh> das dürfte apm sein.
<dadrc> Mein Kernel behauptet weiterhin steif und fest, kein APM zu haben.
<dadrc> Mal Mainlinekernel testen, wenn das nichts wird, zieh ich die Kiste auf 13.04 hoch, wenn es dann immer noch nicht geht, muss ich wohl Debian draufpacken :/
<stevieh> 13.04 hat auch kein apm
<dadrc> Nö, aber Debian 7 auch nicht
<dadrc> Trotzdem geht es damit.
<stevieh> dadrc: ?
<dadrc> Hab Debian 7 Live-CD gebootet
<dadrc> Kann man problemlos runterfahren.
<dadrc> Mainlinekernel hilft nicht
<stevieh> freeBSD?
<dadrc> hmm?
<stevieh> why not
<dadrc> Hab ich nicht da und außerdem keine Ahnung von, da nehm ich lieber ein Debian
<ni551801> hi?
<ppq> ...
<Harald523> Wie kann ich mehrere Verzeichnisse auf einen Schlag umbenennen?
<Harald523> Also die enthalten alle die gleiche Zeichenkette am Anfang und die will ich rauskürzen
<sdx23> Harald523: rename, vidir, for ... mv
<Harald523> sdx23, bei rename und mv steht im Wiki explizit nichts von Verzeichnissen, sondern nur Dateien.
<sdx23> stoert nicht.
<Harald523> vidir und for find ich da gar nicht
<sdx23> Harald523: kommst du mit vim zurecht? Sonst vergiss vidir gleich wieder. Das for war auch nur in Verbindung mit mv gemeint. mv kann nicht mehrere Verzeichnisse aufeinmal "umbenennen".
<Harald523> sdx also wenn  verzeichnisse am Anfang all s123 im Namen haben und das soll weg, wie sit dann die syntax?
<sdx23> Das steht doch im rename Wiki, nicht?
<Harald523> sdx es funktioniert aber nicht und da stehen viel zu wenig beispiele
<sdx23> Wie hast du es probiert?
<Harald523> rename 's123$/$'
<Harald523> daraufhin hat er gar nix gemacht, nicht mal ne Fehlermeldung, und das Propmpt war weg
<sdx23> die Slashes / gehoeren dazu - und $ nicht.
<Harald523> sdx23, sag mir doch einfach die korrekte syntax bitte
<sdx23> 's/^foo//' - ersetze foo am Anfang des Namens durch nichts.
<Harald523> es passiert wieder das gleiche
<sdx23> "das gleiche"? Wie war der ganze Befehl?
<sdx23> und: -v mitbenutzen.
<Harald523> rename 's/^s123//'
<sdx23> Dann sagt es dir, was es tut.
<sdx23> Ja, das reicht natuerlich nicht. Du gibst ihm nichts zu renamen an. Nur die Regel wie er renamen soll, aber nicht was.
<Harald523> reading filenames from STDIN
<sdx23> *(/) sind alle Verzeichnisse, wenn mit geeigneter shell (zB zsh) verwendet.
<sdx23> wenn da ehh nur die Verzeichnisse sind, kannst auch * verwenden.
<Harald523> wie sag ich hm denn, dass er alle Unterverzeichnisse nehmen soll?
<sdx23> `find . -type d`
<Harald523> in einem Zug? Also zuerst find dann rename
<Harald523> in der gleichen zeile und dann enter?
<sdx23> Nein. Das gibt eine Liste von verzeichnissen zurück. Andererseits fragt sich, ob rename damit umgehen kann, dass die nicht im pwd liegen.
<sdx23> Sollte es imho. Dann aber nicht mehr mit ^
<Harald523> ?!?
<sdx23> rename 's/\/foo//' `find . -type d`
<Harald523> sdx23, interessant, jetzt sind alle Verzeichnisse in dem Ordner verschwunden.
<sdx23> kann nicht sein.
<Harald523> ./s123_205/.comments not renamed: .205/.comments already exists
<Harald523> Can't rename ./s123_222 .222: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<Harald523> ./s123_237 not renamed: .237 already exists
<Harald523> sdx23, im Thunar werden sie nicht mehr angezeigt, bius auf drei Stück
<sdx23> ups. Jo, sollte s/\/foo/\//
<Harald523> ... und wo krieg ich jetzt meine Daten wieder her?
<Harald523> Sag nicht "kurz eben das Backup einspielen"
<sdx23> Aus dem hoffentlich vorhandenen Backup...
<Harald523> herzlichen dank auch
<manu3ll> puhh bin kurz davor ubuntu wieder wegzuschmeißen und windows drauf zu hauen :/
<manu3ll> akku wird nicht richtig dargestellt, und standby geht nicht vernünftig 
<sdx23> mit welcher Hardware?
<kuyatzu> manu3ll: letztens bist du einfach abgehauen, bevor dir irgendjemand antworten kann. Erstmal paar infos waeren nett. Welche HW, welche DE etc. Was du vielleicht schon unternommen hast.
<kuyatzu> manu3ll: natuerlich kannst du auch einfach weiterhin joinen, dir nicht helfen lassen und ueber ubuntu wettern, dann aber im offtopic channel :)
<manu3ll> kuyatzu,  ja das stimmt musste vorzeitig los
<manu3ll> also hab ein lenovo g580 ,weilche weiteren infors sind nötig ? zu erst für die akku anzeige :P
<kuyatzu> manu3ll: ein paar daten ueber die batt waere nicht schlecht ja z.B. von acpi -V
<manu3ll> http://pastebin.com/Urbd5hBv kuyatzu 
<kubine> Title: Untitled (o.O) - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<kuyatzu> manu3ll: joa :D 345mAh ist halt auch nix xD
<kuyatzu> manu3ll: wenn du glueck hast, gibt es in deinem Notebook BIOS ein punkt ala battery calibration oder sowas
<kuyatzu> mach das mal sobald du 100% full capacity hast
<manu3ll> kuyatzu,  leider nein
<manu3ll> Charging, 96%, 00:00:08 until charged
<kuyatzu> tja
<kuyatzu> dann gibt's vielleicht tools dafuer. Aber keine ahnung davon.
<kuyatzu> auf jedenfall kann 345mAh nicht stimmen, das ist _viel_ zu wenig.
<kuyatzu> Deswegen hast du auch die Probleme.
<manu3ll> sehen wir villt gleich
<manu3ll> hab leider keine tools oder so für g580 gefunden
<kuyatzu> Du koenntest eine andere LiveCD Distro probieren und die acpi werte auslesen. Vielleicht wirklich ein Ubuntu problem(eher unwahrscheinlch).
<manu3ll> meinst du anderes linux dann am ende benutzen,... bzw was bringt mir das mit der live cd ?
<kuyatzu> andere kernel version, andere treiber. Vielleicht sind die werte nur unter deiner ubuntu version falsch
<kuyatzu> es geht hierbei nur darum die ursache zu finden
<pcworld> Hallo, schlag mich derzeit mit UEFI rum. Beim (>=) dritten Installationsversuch von Windows 7 hab ich es sogar hinbekommen, dass er meine Ubuntu-EFI-Partition genommen hat. Zumindest per UEFI-Bootauswahl konnte ich sogar den Windows-Bootloader und GRUB laden, da ich aber Windows in GRUB haben wollte, habe ich grub-install und update-grub ausgeführt. Seitdem bekomme ich nur noch den Windows Bootloader zu sehen (auch per UEFI-Bootaus
<pcworld> grub-install/update-grub via UEFI-Ubuntu-DVD (13.04) hat leider nichts geändert. Was mache ich (bzw. vielmehr UEFI) falsch? 
<nunatak> hab eben festgestellt, wenn ich in python27 help> modules aufrufe stürzt python mit dieser ausgabe ab: 
<nunatak> http://pastebin.com/3pCgxhJ2
<kubine> Title: help> modules Please wait a moment while I gather a list of all available mod - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<nunatak> wenn ich python3 benutzt funktioniert alles prima
<nunatak> wird von euch einer schlau aus dieser fehlermeldung?
<pcworld> Hab mittlerweile folgende UEFI-Situation: GRUB läuft, Ubuntu bootet, und Windows habe ich über die /etc/grub.d/40_custom hinzugefügt, mit folgendem Inhalt (inkl. Ausgabe von blkid): http://pastebin.com/1hQC9sij – Bei der Auswahl von Windows bekomme ich von GRUB folgenden Fehler: "Fehler: Lesen des Sektors 0x0 von 'hd1' ist fehlgeschlagen. \n /EndEntire \n file path: (…)" (ganze Fehlermeldung: http://abload.de/img/wp_000797bxo
<kubine> Title: menuentry "Windows 7 UEFI" { search --fs-uuid --no-floppy --set=root 3174-A - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<pcworld> Wenn ich ein paar Sekunden warte oder eine Taste drücke, kommt allerdings der Windowsbootloader und ich kann erfolgreich in Windows booten. Der EFI-Pfad in der 40_custom sollte eigentlich stimmen. Wie beseitige ich diese Fehlermeldung, bzw. was könnte die Ursache sein?
<dadrc> Weiß nicht, aber mein Windowseintrag sieht ziemlich anders aus
<dadrc> http://pastebin.com/VeFmyrFZ
<kubine> Title: grub2 windows chainload - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<pcworld> dadrc: Das ist ohne (U)EFI, oder? Bei mir erstellt update-grub von sich aus keinen Ubuntu-Eintrag, hab das von https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting#Non-Mac_x86_64_UEFI_specific_info übernommen.
<kubine> Title: UEFIBooting - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<twis7er> hi
<outcast> hallo ich hab mir gerade in ubuntu 12.04 + Unity den indicator-multiload installiert, jedoch werden die werte als bars und nicht als Kurven angezeigt, wenn zb die downloadgeschwindigkeit groesser als die uploadgeschwindigkeit ist wird diese komplett ueberdeckt. im Systemmonitor ist sind das kurven und man hat alles gut im blick. gibt es eine alternative um auch in der unity bar kurven...
<outcast> ...angezeigt zu bekommen 
<stevieh> glaub nich
<outcast> ich bin so ein verdammtes Augentier ^^
<outcast> ist ja eigendlich total egal 
<stevieh> ja, isses, aber ich kanns verstehen, aber trotzdem find ich unity genial
<outcast> ja da kann ich dir nur zustimmen
<twis7er> was zum geier ist unity
<twis7er> :D
<kuyatzu> twis7er: eine DE
<kuyatzu> :)
<twis7er> sehr interessant
<twis7er> :)
<outcast> unity ist eine spiele engine. kann ich fuer kleine projekte nur empfehlen
<kuyatzu> das auch! :P
<twis7er> empfiehlt mir mal lieber paar gute tegra 3 games für mein tablet
<twis7er> :))
#ubuntu-de 2013-08-17
<exoon> wie deaktiviere ich das dvd autostart bei xfce?
<exoon> ah :) Wechseldatenträger nennt sich das.
<NikP> Wenn ich einen neuen Online-Account für Google in Ubuntu 13.04 hinzufügen will, ruft online-accounts einen veralteten Link auf, sodass Google meint: "Invalid response_type: code&access_type=offline&approval_prompt=force" Kann man den Account eventuell manuell hinzufügen oder muss ich den Source code so ändern, dass er den richtigen Link aufruft?
<NikP> Ich habe übrigens mal bei Launchpad bei online-accounts in'die Bugs reingeguckt, so wie es aussieht hat sonst keiner das Problem....
<NikP> Die auf dem normalem ubuntu-kanal haben auch keine löung für das Problem...
<dadrc> Dann ist ein Problem im Quellcode ja eher unwahrscheinlich
<NikP> Liegt es vielleicht an IPv6?
<NikP> Hat denn von euch keiner das Problem?
<NikP> Dann eben nicht.
<bekks> Was für einen Onlineaccount? Wo? Welche URL?
<stevieh1> tja, bekks, das nächste mal ein wenig früher aufstehen.
<bekks> Nö, bisschen mehr Geduld, wenn man schon fragt :D
<stevieh1> Zur Qualitätssicherung wird dieser Channel aufgezeichnet, falls Sie damit nicht einverstanden sind, tippen sie jetzt "nein"
<stevieh1> :-)
<bekks> Wenn wir als Captcha dann 1+1= fordern, kommt in den Sommerferien nur noch jeder 10. rein.
<maredebianum> Hi, meine grafische Oberfläche hat aktuell Aussetzer, kam z.B. nicht zum Loginscreen nach Boot (schwarzer Schirm, obwohl X gestartet laut Xorg.0.log). Da Xorg in Ordnung war: wo kann ich noch weitersuchen? Infos: gdm, radeon (mit fglrx hatte ich Probleme mit der Maus (jumping/offset)). 
<dadrc> maredebianum, syslog, dmesg, log deines loginmanagers
<maredebianum> OK, danke (hätte ich ja auch mal selbst drauf kommen können ;).  dmesg hat da was (da war es noch lightdm) init: lightdm main process (3113) terminated with status 1, dasselbe für failsafe-x, außerdem EDID Probleme. Die anderen Logs schaue ich jetzt erst mal durch.
<exoon> habe hier ein terminal das nimmt mein passwort nicht mehr an (sudo) bei einem neu gestarteten geht es. Was könnte das sein?
<maredebianum> evtl. sonderzeichen reingekippt (more binaryfile), so dass aus Versehen etwas umgestellt ist? Oder keyboard layout für das Fenster geändert (Alt-Shift)
<stevieh1> mach vielleicht mal ein reset
<maredebianum> oder ^[c also <ESC>-c, eingeben über Ctrl-V ESC c return
<maredebianum> * Ctrl-v
<schweegi> Hallo :) Ist es mit einem der gängigen VIdeobearbeitungsprogramme unter Ubuntu möglich, bestimmte Bereiche in Bildschirmaufnahmen unkenntlich zu machen? 
<nunatak> schweegi, Ich würde mir mal die Tools die Effekte können ansehen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Videobearbeitung
<kubine> Title: Videobearbeitung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nunatak> Ich benutze nur Avidemux zum reinen schneiden. Das kann sowas nicht
<schweegi> nunatak: Danke.. kdenlive hat einen Effekt zum Verpixeln, bleibt nur die Frage wie man statt dem ganzen Bild einen Teilbereich nur auswählt, an dem der Effekt angewendet werden soll. 
<nunatak> hab grad mal openshot installiert. da gibt es auch verpixeln, verzerren und ähnliches. hab's aber noch nicht hinbekommen. kA ob man das auch nur für bildausschnitte machen kann.
<schweegi> man muss doch irgendwie einen teilbereich auswählen können. möchte ein how-to machen, aber persönliche daten von mir ausblenden. 
<nunatak> scheint leider auch nur auf den gesamten ausschnitt zu wirken. 
<nunatak> vielleicht damit: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cinelerra
<kubine> Title: Cinelerra › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<schweegi> nunatak: stürzt leider ab sobald man eine datei lädt
<nunatak> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNN-w2uFmao&feature=c4-overview-vl&list=PL5042D3C2F6F31A11
<kubine> Title: Jahshaka (Cinefx) Introduction - Text and Paint Modules - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<nunatak> dem video nach zu urteilen kann man bei Jahshaka etwas ins Video zeichnen. Damit müsstest du also auch schwärzen können.
<schweegi> nunatak: Schaue ich mir mal an, Danke. kdenlive habe ich gerade eine solche Funktion entdeckt, bin gerade am testen wie man sie anwendet. 
<nunatak> scheint aber leider nicht so leicht zu installieren sein. und außerdem schon länger nicht mehr gepflegt
<nunatak> viel erfolg dabei!
<schweegi> danke :) 
<ThreeM> lol, da versucht jemand videoschnitt unter linux
<spY|da> wie heisst denn das riesen paket mit den extra firmwares? 
<beaver74> spY|da, apt-cache search --names-only firmware .. sollte  es ausspucken
<ppq> linux-firmware und linux-firmware-nonfree zum beispiel
<spY|da> danke euch beiden, die hab ich gesucht 
<abraxus> wo finde ich Linux und Ubuntu Logos die man auch kostenfrei kommerziell nutzen/bearbeiten darf ?
<stevieh> abraxus: ich würde bei ubuntu schauen und mir dort die lizenzlage der logos anschauen.
<abraxus> stevieh, habs schon - sieht sehr schlecht aus - da muss ich wohl das Debianlogo benutzen
<stevieh> The original Tux, the official Linux mascot created by Larry Ewing [1] in 1996: Permission to use and/or modify this image is granted provided you acknowledge me lewing@isc.tamu.edu and The GIMP if someone asks.
<abraxus> stevieh, danke für deine Hilfe - werd mal an dem Herrn eine Mail schicken
<stevieh> ich weiss nicht warum man das ubuntu logo nicht benutzen können sollte, wenn man es richtig einsetzt... aber ist natürlich viel text zu lesen
<abraxus> ich stütze mich da auf meine googlesuche bzw. Foreneinträge von Leuten, die bei canonical schon angefragt haben
<stevieh> willst du das für ne Software für ubuntu nutzen oder für ein system mit ubuntu drauf?
<abraxus> englisch muss man können - man darf den piguin benutzen, jedoch auf den Urheber (auf Anfrage hinweisen)
<stevieh> so würde ich das sehen.
<abraxus> ich will ein umkonfiguriertes Ubuntu anbieten - und dieses Logo in meins einbetten .....
<stevieh> ich glaub, das wird schwer ;-) 
<abraxus> deswegen benutz ich jetzt auch das debian logo und gut ist
<bekks> Wenn du ein Ubuntu umkonfigurierst, darfst du das Logo nicht ohne weiteres nutzen.
<b34bb_H> Hallo
<th0t0> Mahlzeit
<b34bb_H> Folgendes Problem unter Xubuntu 10.04 32 bit: Fensterdekoration ist mysterioeserweise verschwunden (nicht mein Rechner), gebootet, xfwm4 seperat gestartet, Fensterdekoration war wieder da, xfwm4 mit der grafischen Einstellungsverwaltung in den autostart gepackt, jetzt haengt sich die Oberflaeche schon waehrend dem Login auf. Ideen?
<b34bb_H> In den ttys kann ich mich problemlos anmelden, meine idee waere xfwm4 wieder aus dem autostart zu nehmen und manuell zu starten, aber wo sind die Einstellungen gespeichert? unter ~/.config/xfce nicht gefunden, ~.xinitrc ist auch nicht vorhanden
<b34bb_H> Ebenso mysterioes kann ich mich jetzt wieder anmelden, der Fenstermanager startet auch aber die Maustasten funktionieren nicht :/
<Rochvellon> 10.04 desktop wird nicht mehr unterstützt, bitte 12.04 lts installieren. 
<b34bb_H> Noch kurze Frage zwischendurch, wenn xev keine Reaktion auf die linke Maustaste zeigt ist die Taste definitiv tot oder?
<Rochvellon> würd ich auch sagen. aber zu dem problem beim anmelden. es könnte möglich sein, dass in den nutzereinstellungen etwas durcheinander geraten ist. das kann mit einem neu angelegten nutzer überprüft werden
<b34bb_H> Das wieder anmelden geht mitlerweile sehr merkwuerdigerweise wieder, danke trotzdem fuer die Hilfsbereitschaft
<pcworld> Moin, habe Ubuntu 13.04 im UEFI-Modus (aber mit MBR Partitionstabelle) und Windows 7 im BIOS-MBR-Modus installiert. update-grub erzeugt bei mir folgenden Eintrag (aus /boot/grub/grub.cfg, plus blkid-Ausgabe): http://pastebin.com/PZU2Bxhs - GRUB scheitert aber mit "invalid EFI file path". /dev/sda3 ist Windows' Bootpartition ("System Reserved"), /dev/sda4 die NTFS-Windows-Partition.
<kubine> Title: menuentry 'Windows 7 (loader) (auf /dev/sda3)' --class windows --class os $menue - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<pcworld> Habs auch mal mit ntldr probiert, aber da scheitert es an einer fehlenden /boot/grub/x86_64-efi/ntldr.mod.
<outcast> hallo ich gruesse euch. ich hab gerade unvorsichtigerweise pyOpenSSL selbst compiliert und installiert mit "python setup.py build" und "python setup.py install" . gibt eis eine moeglichkeit das programm wieder zu deinstallieren?
<outcast> setup.py ist eine datei im source-code ordner von pyOpenSSL
<beaver74> outcast, hey, frag doch mal in #python .
<outcast> ok mach ich @ beaver74
<apollo13> outcast: nein gibt es nicht, händisch wieder löschen was installiert wurde
<outcast> oh mann 
<outcast> ich setz einfach neu auf 
<apollo13> outcast: wtf?
<apollo13> was ist an einem ordner + vlt 1,2 dateien löschen so schwer?
 * vlt versucht das seit Jahren erfolglos
<outcast> ich bin gerade an einem raspberrypi und hab ne ganze menge rumgespielt. wenn ich ihn neu aufsetze kann ich noch mal clean von vorne anfangen
<outcast> hab noch nie so voel ueber die komandozeile gelernt wie in den letzten tagen 
<breaker313> Hallo .*
<breaker313> Ab heute (Upgrade auf 13.04) hatte ich Probleme mit Unity. Das habe ich soweit gelöst allerdings kann ich (immer noch) kein Hintergrundbild einstellen ...
<TheBrayn> wie äußert sich das genau?
<breaker313> Ich kann zwar in den Systemeinstellungen ein Bild auswählen (Standardhintergrundbild, aber auch andere) aber der hINTERGRUND ÄNDERT SICH NICHT
<apollo13> WIR HÖREN DICH AUCH SO
<TheBrayn> ICH NICHT
<breaker313> sry... bin auf die falsche Taste gekommen ;-)
<breaker313> irgendeine Idee?
<UbuntuFan> hallo zusammen . weiss jemand wie man ms-dos ordner in floppy disk .img erstelt
<apollo13> lulz
<TheBrayn> troll?
#ubuntu-de 2013-08-18
<elmargol> Hat eigentlich noch nie jemand versucht ein linux paket format zu machen wo man software installieren kann mit allen abhängigkeiten statisch gelinkt?
<elmargol> also z.B. /opt/unstable/ffmpeg und das wird dann auf dem host compiliert
<elmargol> also 1klick compile und nicht 1klick install :)
<speedwagon2> hallo, seit dem letzten update bekomme ich beim hochfahren einen schwarzen bildschirm. Dmesg sagt init: plymouth-stop pre-start process terminated with status 1
<speedwagon2> Wenn ich startx eingebe, bekomme ich failed to load session gnome (Benutzer wechseln), obwohl mein standard-desktop xfce ist (?!)
<stevieh> speedwagon2: bei zweiterem evtl. mal in die .xsession-errors schauen, was da klemmt...
<speedwagon2> Wiederholt steht dort Failed to connect to the VirtualBox kernel  service. Ganz am anfang noch openconnection: connect: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<speedwagon2> ich nehme an, das ist schlecht.
<stevieh> speedwagon2: das läuft alles in ner vbox?
<speedwagon2> ja
<stevieh> da kenn ick mich nich aus.
<speedwagon2> gibt es sowas wie ein rollback bei apt-get, sodass ich einfach den vorherigen zustand wiederherstelle und 2-3 wochen warte, vielleicht geht das dann weg
<stevieh> ne, im prinzip nicht. Du kannst pakete pinnen aber dann musstu erstmal rausfinden, wers war. Eher jetzt durch die logs schauen, was da wirklich schiefgeht.
<stevieh> sieht ja nach "grafik" der VM aus.
<speedwagon2> bin halt nicht so der experte
<stevieh> das schaffst du schon ;-)
<speedwagon2> die meisten programme wie plymouth usw. sagen wir nichts
<speedwagon2> eigentlich komisch, dass es sowas wie rollbacks nicht gibt
<speedwagon2> sollte eigentlich eins der ersten features sein, dass man einbaut
<stevieh> na, da siehst du ja sehr schnell, das plymouth der splashscreen fürs booten ist, also grafik. und wenn dein X auch klemmt.
<stevieh> tja nun.
<speedwagon2> was für ein typ fehler ist das nun. kernel fehler?
<stevieh> hast du was an der VM verstellt? oder wars ein kernel update und du hast danach die vbox extensions nicht mehr gebaut, oder wie das geht?
<stevieh> ich bin froh, dass ich mich mit dem ganzen vbox zeugse nicht befassen muss... deshalb kenn ich mich damit nicht so aus
<speedwagon2> also, ich hatte ein update gemacht und sollte neustarten, also wird es wohl ein neuer kernel gewesen sein. muss mal kurz googeln wo man eine historie herbekommt bei apt
<speedwagon2> hmm. müsste ich die vbox extensions bei sowas neu installieren?
<speedwagon2> also upgedated wurde unter anderem xserver-xorg-video-intel, ein neuer linux-kernel kam hinzu 
<stevieh> speedwagon2: war das nicht so, dass man irgendwelche module unter linux für den vbox support neu bauen muss? 
<speedwagon2> bin kurz 1'/2 stunde weg, was jemandem vorbeibringen
<speedwagon2> manuell bauen musste ich bislang nichts
<speedwagon2> ich nutze das aber auch erst seit 1,5 monaten maximal
<speedwagon2> es gab die extensions, die ich im host (windows) installieren musste bzw. optional die gast erweiterungen
<speedwagon2> das war alles aber nur fuer features
<speedwagon2> komischerweise geht es gerade wieder
<speedwagon2> dabei habe ich eigentlich nichts gemacht
<speedwagon2> hatte xmonad deinstalliert, wollte es vorher testen. kann es das gewesen sein? 
<speedwagon2> bin jetzt mal weg
<speedwagon2> bald wieder da
<kitikonti> hi, ich hab gerade in der console "git branch --help" eingegeben und da wird dan einen manual seite aufgemacht. wie komm ich aus der wieder raus? mit strg+c oder strg+q klapps nicht
<kitikonti> ahh mit q alleine hats geklappt
<kitikonti> hat wohl in vim geöffnet
<kitikonti> da kenn ich mich ned aus
<speedwagon2> @stevieh glaube das lag alles an xmonad. 
<speedwagon2> hatte kurz vorher xmonad erfolglos ausprobiert und wusste nicht wo ich den xfce wieder einstelle
<stevieh> naja, das kann nix mit den bootsplash zu tun haben
<speedwagon2> dachte /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf oder so würde reichen, dabei gibt es ja die .dmrc 
<speedwagon2> klar, den fehler kriege ich immernoch
<speedwagon2> aber der hatte nichts mit dem schwarzen bildschirm zu tun
<speedwagon2> dadurch dass ich autologin habe weiss ich auch nicht an welcher stelle im bootprocess ich bin
<speedwagon2> aber jetzt ist ja alles prima
<stevieh> du kannst textmode boot in der kernel kommandozeile einstellen...
<speedwagon2> mal eine andere sache. In /usr/share/xsessions/ habe ich awesome.desktop, das kann ich allerdings beim desktop-manager nicht auswählen und .dmrc wird überschrieben. woran kann das liegen?
<koegs> speedwagon2: die awesome.desktop editieren und das NoShow oder so auf false setzen
<koegs> speedwagon2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/awesome/+bug/1094811
<kubine> Title: Bug #1094811 “awesome install does not create desktop listing in...” : Bugs : “awesome” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<speedwagon2> ach so
<speedwagon2> ich teste mal
<speedwagon2> prima, danke
<speedwagon2> da wäre ich vermutlich nie drauf gekommen
<speedwagon2> merkwürdiger bug
<speedwagon2> aber dann geh ich mal ans ausprobieren
<ede875> hi @ll
<ede875> dass es irc heute noch gibt...
<UbuntuFan> hallo zusammen . weiss jemand wie man ms-dos ordner in ein floppy disk .img erstellt??
<ppq> UbuntuFan: ich weiß nach wie vor nicht, was du damit meinst
<ppq> du hast ein floppy image und willst darin ein verzeichnis erstellen?
<bekks> Was ist ein MS-DOS Ordner?
<ppq> dann loop-mounte es rw und mach mit mkdir das verzeichnis
<[Ubuntu_Fan]> <bekks>habe alte diskette copiert und wolte alles floppy.img setzen für z.b virtualbox .Diskette laufwerk habe ich nicht mehr 
<bekks> UbuntuFan: Das beantwortet meine Frage nicht. Und was bedeutet "wollte alles floppy.img setzen"?
<bekks> Kann wohl nicht so wichtig sein.
<[Ubuntu_Fan]> <bekks> habe gestern alte dos diskette auf der festplatte kopiert .Und möchte heute virtuelle disk von machen 
<bekks> Du möchtest ein .img erzeugen, richtig?
<[Ubuntu_Fan]> <bekks>ja richtig
<bekks> Das geht nicht.
<[Ubuntu_Fan]> <bekks>oh das ist schade als nur mit windows
<bekks> Dazu musst du die Diskette mit "dd" komplett kopieren, und als Zieldatei "datei.img" angeben.
<bekks> Das geht auch nicht mit Windows.
<bekks> Mit Windows kann man ohne Zusatztools gar kein Diskettenimage erstelllen.
<[Ubuntu_Fan]> <bekks> danke 
<lux_2> hi
<lux_2> kann mir jemand helfen lirc mit der fernbedienung meiner tvkarte einzurichten? habe mit irrecord eine config erstellt und den treiber+device in der hardware.conf angepasst aber bei irw sehe ich nix wenn ich tasten auf der fb drücke
<schweegi> Hallo :) Ich habe gerade eine neue Partition mit ext4 angelegt und möchte diese nun manuell per fstab einhängen. Das klappt soweit, allerdings habe ich als normaler User keine Schreibrechte darauf. Wie ändere ich das? 
<bekks> chown
<schweegi> bekks: Danke, ein chown -cR $user hat geklappt! Gibt's nun noch was zu beachten oder war das alles? 
<bekks> Du musst die GRuppenrechte noch ändern.
<schweegi> Hat geklappt, danke. 
<uli> moin, ich hab unter ubuntu mal ne datensicherung gemacht mit dem integrierten backup tool, sprich ich hab jetzt ganz viele *.gz dateien, kann ich diese unter windows irgendwie gescheit öffnen? entpacken ? so das alles in einem ordner steht ?
<apollo13> zeig mal ein ls von dem ordner mit den gz dateien
<uli> bin ja nu unter windows
<uli> mom
<uli> duplicity-full.2013014T120803Z.vol1.difftar.gz  solche daten ..
<apollo13> ah ney, die kannst wahrscheinlich nicht mal eben entpacken
<apollo13> die musst mit dem ursprünglichen programm bzw duplicity wieder herstellen
<uli> schätze das geht mir einer live cd,...
<uli> ah oder virtualbox ;)
<approach_> Wie problemlos/einfach ist ein Backup des Dovecot Imap Ordner bei einem Server Umzug? Kann man den Ordner einfach 1zu1 übertragen und alles läuft wieder? Sehe das im Hintergrund irgendwelche index Dateien angelegt/erzeugt werden.
<bekks> Runterfahren, alles sichern, alled wiederherstellen, starten.
<approach_> bekks: eine mail datei lautete z.b.: vi /home/info/Maildir/cur/1376833511.M478030P25148.h2157161.stratoserver.net\,S\=401\,W\=413\:2\,S
<approach_> Wie wenn ich nen anderen Anbieter nehme?
<bekks> tar ...
<approach_> Fraglich ist woher dieser strato-dateiname kommt :-/
<bekks> vom FQDN natürlich, woher denn sonst?
<bekks> Wenn du die Mails komplett umziehen willst, musst du das alles natürliich anpassen.
<approach_> der FQDN Wert kann nicht richtig sein, wie kann ich den prüfen?
<bekks> Die ist 100% richtig.
<bekks> Der FQDN deines Hosts lautet: h2157161.stratoserver.net
<approach_> bekks: Mit anpassen meinst du sicherlich nur die Config Files?
<bekks> Mit Anpassen meine ich selbstverständlich auch die Dateinamen.
<approach_> Hmm das kann ja echt viel arbeit werden, das wird mir alles zu unsicher, ich simuliere mal einen Ausfall, vorallem wird noch im Maildir irgend son index erstellt :-)
<approach_> Vll. ist gerade dieser Index an die filename dateien angepasst
<approach_> bekks: wie ändere ich FQDN zu mail.example.com ?
<bekks> Setz den Hostnamen und die Domain.
<Darkfire2012> HAllo
<Luyin> der hatte wohl nicht so dringende probleme...
<MingsPing> hallo!
<MingsPing> ich habe nur eine kurze frage. wenn ich einen link erstellt habe, und diesem dann folge, in dem pfad eine ebene weiter nach oben möchte (also cd .. schreibe), lande ich leider wieder in dem ordner der erstellten verknüpfung. 
<MingsPing> jedoch möchte ich in dem ordner, wo der link hinzeigt, in den übergeordneten gelangen
<TheInfinity> MingsPing: das widerspricht dem grundsätzlichen sinn von symlinks. :)
<MingsPing> ja, gibt's da kein workaround? finde das nämlich nervig
<TheInfinity> MingsPing: der sinn eines symlinks ist es doch, dass du an einem anderen ort bestimmte dateien und ordner bereitstellst.
<MingsPing> okay, wie kann ich dann das, was ich haben möchte, erreichen (bzw. ist es überhaupt erreichbar?)
<TheInfinity> wofür willst du den link denn nutzen?
<MingsPing> ich möchte eigtl einfach nur eine "abkürzung" in ein weiter unten verschachteltes verzeichnis
<TheInfinity> was spricht gegen einen eintrag in die bashrc?
<TheInfinity> bzw versuchst du das auf konsole oder im grafischen dateimanager?
<MingsPing> konsole
<TheInfinity> dann mach doch n eintrag in die .bashrc, alias meinbefehl="cd /mein/gang/ganz/nervig/weit/verschachteltes/verzeichnis/"
<MingsPing> ah bashrc ist glaube ich das, was ich suche :-), dann kann ich ja sogar von überall "hinfinden"
<TheInfinity> dann kommst mit meinbefehl in dein verzeichnis
<MingsPing> yeah :-)
<TheInfinity> und dann bist du tatsächlich in dem verzeichnis und kannst da ganz normal agieren, z.B. auch cd .. verwenden
<MingsPing> sehr guuut
<TheInfinity> du kannst in der bashrc auch noch komplexere befehle wie z.B. mounts reinschreiben. man kann halt wirklich alles abkürzen damit.
<PBeck> MingsPing: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10456784/behavior-of-cd-bash-on-symbolic-links
<kubine> Title: linux - Behavior of cd/bash on symbolic links - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<PBeck> MingsPing: kannst also grundsätzlich das verhalten anpassen
<MingsPing> PBeck, ah das ist auch schön, einfach cd -P .. und man landet eins übergeordnet
<MingsPing> danke ihr beiden PBeck  und TheInfinity 
<MingsPing> :-)
<PBeck> MingsPing: noch einfacher - setze entweder in der bashrc cd = cd -P
<PBeck> set -o physical
<PBeck> MingsPing: set -o physical funktioniert super
<PBeck> bin mir nur nicht sicher ob das nach einem restart auch geht - ansonsten in die bashrc schreiben
<MingsPing> ja, ich habs jetzt mal in die bashrc geschrieben
<MingsPing> (beides, neuer befehl und cd -P) 
<PBeck> MingsPing: jetzt hast quasi lesezeichen statt links :
<PBeck> :)
<MingsPing> ja, als solche  möchte ich sie auch verwenden
<MingsPing> :-)
<MingsPing> aber mal offtopic: mit linux arbeiten ist so eine sache... eigentlich wollte ich was für meine abschlussarbeit programmieren. und dann fällt mir dieses nervige ordnerzeugs auf. unter windows würde ich einfach denken: so ist's halt. aber linux... jetzt erwische ich mich dabei, alle möglichen abkürzenden befehle in die bashrc zu schreiben... 
<MingsPing> :-(
<sdx23> MingsPing: http://jeroenjanssens.com/2013/08/16/quickly-navigate-your-filesystem-from-the-command-line.html
<kubine> Title: Quickly navigate your filesystem from the command-line (at jeroenjanssens.com)
<MingsPing> danke auch für diesen hinweis :-)
<MingsPing> benutzt ihr (geeks.. :-) ) eigentlich auch so tiling window manger (wie zb xmonad)?
<koegs> MingsPing: für offtopic-gelaber und allgemeine umfragen eignet sich #ubuntu-de-offtopic besser :)
<MingsPing> koegs,  oh stimmt. sorry
<PBeck> sdx23: interessanter hinweis und nett umgesetzt
<swed1> Hallo, ich benutze vsftpd auf ubuntu12.04. Nun gibt es doch bei ftp Clients oft die Möglichkeit individuelle ftp commands abzusetzen. Könnte ich dadurch eventuell dem User erlauben ein definiertes Skript zu starten? Oder ist das ausschließlich für ftp Befehle?
<apollo13> swed1: ftp clients und individuelle commands? höre ich zum ersten mal
<swed1> mit individuelle commands meine ich, dass jemand manuell irgendwelche ftp befehle eingeben kann
<PBeck> http://de.kioskea.net/contents/48-die-ftp-befehle#ftp-befehle sdx23 
<kubine> Title: Die FTP-Befehle (at de.kioskea.net)
<PBeck> http://de.kioskea.net/contents/48-die-ftp-befehle#ftp-befehle swed1 
<PBeck> ist also was ganz anderes
<_moep_> swed1: du meinst du willst das auf z.b. NOP beschränken?
<PBeck> swed1: was möchtest den genau machen?
<swed1> die Sache ist die, meine User haben ausschließlich per ftp Zugriff auf einen Server. Es muss jedoch manchmal ein einfaches Shell Skript gestartet werden. Dazu möchte ich dem User aber nicht SSH Zugang gewähren.
<bekks> Das geht aber nicht anders.
<bekks> Was genau macht das Script denn?
<swed1> nicht viel, es killt ein skript und startet es anschließend wieder
<bekks> Und was tut das Script?
<swed1> das bearbeitet ziemlich große csv Dateien und bleibt dabei manchmal hängen
<bekks> Und warum muss der User das nach einem FTP Upload starten?
<swed1> der muss das nicht nach einem ftp upload starten, das csv skript läuft permanent
<bekks> Also muss der User nichts tun, ausser FTP zu nutzen.
<swed1> richtig
<bekks> Dann ist deine vorherige Information falsch. :)
<bekks> Und per FTP kann man keine Scripts, etc. starten.
<swed1> ich weis jetzt zwar nicht welche, aber es ist immer noch so, dass das skript hängen bleibt und neu gestartet werden muss
<swed1> okay, das war die frage
<TheInfinity> swed1: ich würd ne mini weboberfläche mit login via ssl bereitstellen die dann via fcgi und suexec mit dem user des scripts arbeitet und so das script killen / steuern kann
<bekks> Wenn das überhaupt der User machen soll.
<TheInfinity> swed1: alternativ flask oder sowas. hat am ende n aufwand von 30 minuten das zu erstellen.
<sdx23> Fuer die nur-ftp-Loesung koennte man ueber inotify was basteln, was beim Erstellen einer Datei das Skript neustartet.
<TheInfinity> vermutlich sogar weniger wenn man zur authentifizierung apache htpasswd files nutzt
<swed1> flask liest sich nett
<TheInfinity> alternativ rahmt man das script ein und baut kleines controll script aussenrum was beim hängen des scriptes das script wegschiesst und automatisch neustartet.
<bekks> Das wäre ja ein daemon :)
<TheInfinity> swed1: flask macht dir halt ne kleine wsgi app daraus die du dann auch unter beliebigem user mit nem apachen oder sowas starten kannst.
<PBeck> swed1: prüfe doch ob das skript hängen bleibt
<PBeck> swed1: startzeit ermitteln und dann, wenns nach einer zeit x noch immer läuft neustarten
<PBeck> und dann natürlich das skript nur ausführen, falls sich was geändert hat
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/inotify - wurde ja schon genannt
<kubine> Title: inotify › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> hum allerdings scheinen die probleme im wiki beschrieben schon unschön zu sein
<PBeck> http://mamu.backmeister.name/praxis-tipps/filesystem-anderungen-uberwachen-mit-iwatch-und-inotify/ iwatch baut auf inotify auf
<bekks> man könnte das ganze per cron machen
<residentchh> hi leute
<ubu_> hi
<ubu_> jemand da? hab da ein problem...
<ubu_> vllt kennt jemand das programm radiotray
<ubu_> hab updates gemacht und nun lässt es sich nicht mehr starten
<ubu_> ERROR: Could not load classifier cascade /usr/share/opencv/haarcascades/haarcascade_frontalface_alt2.xml
<ubu_> http://pastebin.com/MLx51zqY
<kubine> Title: sudo radiotray Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/bin/radiotray" - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ubu_> os: ubunto 12.04 lts precise
<ubu_> ubuntu*
<ubu_> im netz steht, das es diese fehlermeldung im zusammenhang mit dem software center probleme gibt
<ubu_> diesbezüglich soll man versuchen die frei0r-Plugins zu löschen
<ubu_> aber es funktioniert nicht...
<ubu_> sudo apt-get autoremove hat auch nichts gebracht...
<ubu_> jemand eine idee?
<ubu_> re
<ubu_> hi  witchmaster
#ubuntu-de 2014-08-11
<mat619> Moin. Brauch mal eure Hilfe... verzweifle gerade an einer frischen 10.04.1 x64 Installation auf einer Maschine mit einem Jetway Intel Atom Servermainboard, das eigentlich nur aus Standardkomponenten besteht - macht aber nur Ärger. Ich fang mal mit dem schwerwiegendsten Problem an:
<mat619> Die Maschine hat ca. 20-30% Packet Loss und verursacht haufenweise Frames mit falscher Checksum laut Switch. Netzwerkkarte ist eine RTL8111/8168/8411 rev 06, geladener Treiber r8169. Kabel ist OK, Switch auch.
<mat619> Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?
<mat619> Korrektur - 10.04? Was red ich da - ist natürlich die aktuelle 14.04.01
<mat619> Niemand eine Idee?
<peter2> moin moin 
<sdx32> mat619: mit anderem System testen um Hardwaredefekte auszuschlieszen
<sdx32> sonst nach Bugreports zu der Karten/Treiber Kombination suchen.
<mat619> sdx32: Geht schlecht, onboard NIC. ;)
<mat619> sdx32: bug reports hab ich mittlerweile paar gefunden
<sdx32> mat619: "anderes System" == zB. LiveCD/Stick anderer Distro o.ä. - idealerweise nichtmal nen Linux-Kernel
<mat619> sdx32: ach so, anderes OS - hab ich zwischenzeitlich auch. tritt ebenfalls auf, oder gar keine verbindung
<mat619> sdx32: Werde jetzt mal den offiziellen Treiber von Realtek probieren, der scheint tendenziell besser zu funktionieren (aber auch nicht bei jedem)
<sdx32> wenn es mit einem anderen OS auch passiert, würde ich eher mal in der Hardware suchen...
<_moep_> welcher netzwerk chip denn?
<_moep_> sicher doch so nen RTL88xxx
<mat619> _moep_: sorry, war afk. Ist ein RTL8111/8168/8411 rev06
<mat619> sdx32: also mit dem original Realtek Treiber geht der Verbindungsaufbau zwar schneller von statten, aber immer noch 20% packet loss
<mat619> sdx32: Hardware ist übrigens nagelneu, frisch vom Hersteller, und wurde angeblich vor Auslieferung "geprüft & für in Ordnung befunden"
<k1l_> mat619: das heisst nichts. guck dir mal die "badewannen-kurve" an
<dadrc> mat619, guck mal, ob dir eventuell  r8168-dkms weiterhilft
<dadrc> Kannst du einfach aus den Paketquellen installieren, sollte sich automatisch für den aktuellen Kernel bauen 
<mat619> dadrc: hey, das sieht interessant aus - danke für den tipp, wird gleich mal ausprobiert
<mat619> dadrc: so, fazit: würde grundsätzlich funktionieren, aber schlägt fehl, da der von mir manuell installierte treiber neuer ist als der, für den er das modul gerade bauen wollte
<dadrc> joa, den musst du wohl vorher runterwerfen
<mat619> dadrc: hm, meinst es reicht das kernelmodul als solches zu löschen?
<dadrc> kommt drauf an, wie du den installiert hast
<mat619> dadrc: aus quelldateien zum selbstkompilieren (einzige art, in der realtek den treiber anbietet)
<dadrc> und dann mit "make install"?
<mat619> jup
<dadrc> dann würd ich mal gucken, ob das Makefile auch uninstall hat
<mat619> guter punkt. bin einfach mal automatisch nicht davon ausgegangen :D
<mat619> ... uuuuund brb, wieder in den serverraum laufen. hätte ich gewusst, dass mit der maschine default nicht mal ssh möglich ist, hätte ich die ganz bestimmt noch nicht ins rack geschraubt -.-
<mat619> achja, wie stoße ich anschließend r8168-dkms wieder an?
<dadrc> dpkg-reconfigure r8168-dkms
<dadrc> Also, zumindest wenn das Paket ordentlich gemacht ist, wovon ich  mal ausgehe
<dadrc> Sonst `dkms install <treiber> -k <kernel>
<mat619> hmkay, ist notiert :)  danke, dann geh ich mal testen
<stevieh> was man nicht im kopf hat... ;-)
<Luyin> moin! auf dem uu-wiki zur virtualbox (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Installation) steht, dass die Open-Source-Version nicht mit USB 2.0 umgehen kann, allerdings steht da auch, es gäbe die PUEL-Version noch nicht für 14.04, was laut Informationen der Website offenbar nicht mehr stimmt. Weiß jemand, ob die Open-Source-Version inzwischen mit USB 2.0 kann?
<LetoThe2nd> Luyin: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<LetoThe2nd> Luyin: gibts offensichtlich auch für 14.04. und nein, die PUEL kann nie USB2.0
<Luyin> LetoThe2nd: meinst du jetzt wirklich die PUEL, in der usb2.0 nicht geht? ich dachte, in der geht 2.0 explizit und in der OS-Variante nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> Luyin: äh stimmt asders rum. die PUEL kanns, die OSE nicht.
<Luyin> alles klar, danke für die klärung.
<LetoThe2nd> Luyin: sorry, ich benutz die begriffe so gut wie nie, weil ich die ODE nie nehm.
<LetoThe2nd> Luyin: und nachdem du den fehler im wiki gefunden hast, könntest ihn ja gleich noch so kurz im vorbeigehen korrigieren :)
<Luyin> LetoThe2nd: kein Problem. werde dann wohl auch die PUEL nehmen, auch wenn mir OS natürlich aus offensichtlichen gründen lieber wäre
<Luyin> LetoThe2nd: könnte ich, wenn ich einen account hätte ;)
<mat619> dadrc: also natürlich hatte es KEINE uninstall option. hab nun das modul manuell nach /root verschoben, falls ich es nochmal brauche, und mittels r8168-dkms ein neues erzeugt. reboot, ausprobiert: etwas besser, immerhin nur noch 15-25% loss, aber nach wie vor inakzeptabel
<dadrc> schade
<mat619> was imho super komisch ist: ich hab mal zum spaß statt dhcp manuell eine statische konfiguration für p1p1 (einer der ports der karte) gesetzt... ergebnis: 85-95% packet loss!
<mat619> kann sich das jemand erklären?! O.o
<Luyin> LetoThe2nd: so, account angelegt und erledigt ;)
<LetoThe2nd> Luyin: vielen dank.
<w3gi> hallo... wie kann ich mit route add ein gw erstellen, dass nur für eine bestimmten ip-bereich gilt
<sdx32> w3gi: du meinst eine normale Route, kein Gateway?!
<w3gi> keine ahnung... bin kein netzwerk-kenner
<w3gi> alles was ich weiß ist wenn ich ein route add defaut gw 10.x.y.z (meine ppp0-ip) mache dann klappt vpn
<w3gi> nur hab ich dann kein internet
<w3gi> also brauch ich sowas wie route add secoundary gw 10.x.y.z
<sdx32> Lies mal, was Gateway bedeutet.
<k0tze> Tag leute, weiß zufällig jemand auf anhieb obs ne software gibt die CDs auf fehler(Kratzer) überprüft? keine lust jedesmal windows wegen nero disc speed zu booten :)
<w3gi> sdx32, ich muss echt dingend arbeiten... ich sitz seit 8:00 früh ohne vpn connection
<w3gi> kannst mir nicht bitte den einen befehl vorkauen?
<w3gi> danke
<sdx32> Nein, dafür reichen die Infos nicht. Wir müssen die 10er IP und die Netzgröße des vpn kennen.
<w3gi> 1-254
<w3gi> die 10er-ip lese ich aus
<w3gi> script das gerade und bekomm immer eine neue
<w3gi> route add 192.168.23.130 gateway $gwip klappt
<w3gi> ich baruch nur: route add 192.168.23.130 netmask 255.255.255.0 gateway $gwip
<w3gi> nur nimmt der den befehl nicht...
<sdx32> komisches VPN, wo sich die IP des Routers ständig ändert.
<kennen> Hi, hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich über die zweite Partition eines DD images ein fsck laufen lassen kann?
<ppq> kennen, http://technik-foo.de/hdd-images-einfach-mounten-dank-kpartx/
<kubine> Title: HDD-Images einfach mounten dank kpartx | technik-foo (at technik-foo.de)
<ppq> einfach fsck statt mount auf loop0p2 oder wie auch immer die dann heißt
<ppq> paket heißt kpartx
<CaptainPenta> hey, ich hab eine frage zu meiner optional zugeschalteten graphikkarte
<CaptainPenta> unter ubuntu
<CaptainPenta> es ist so, dass ich einen Laptop mit einer geforce gt 620m habe
<CaptainPenta> die sich eigentlich bei erhöhter graphikanforderung zuschalten sollte
<CaptainPenta> jedoch hab ich das gefühl (ja leider nur gefühl) dass sie das nicht tut
<CaptainPenta> da zB bei leichten Spielen (Dota 2) grade mal 10fps auf kleinsten einstellungen zustande kommen
<CaptainPenta> ich aber schon ganz andere erfahrungen damit hatte
<ppq> CaptainPenta, ich habe von dem thema keine ahnung, kann dir aber diesen link hier ans herz legen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/PRIME
<kubine> Title: PRIME › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> oder alternativ http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/Bumblebee
<kubine> Title: Bumblebee › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> welches empfehlenswerter ist, kann ich dir aber nicht sagen
<kennen> ppq: beim erstellen von loop1p2 sagt er invalide argument
<kennen> denke mal weil die zweite partition ja die kaputte is... deswegen würde ich fsck gerne direkt auf das offset schicken...
<CaptainPenta> danke für die schnellen tipps!
<ppq> kennen, dann mit losetup --offset das loop gerät manuell unter angabe des offsets anlegen
<ppq> fsck dann auf das loop gerät
<kennen> ppq losetup --offset XXX /dev/loop3 /mnt/rsp.img ? so?
<ppq> kennen, ja
<kennen> ppq hm das sieht nich gut aus, jeder block als fehlerhaft makiert...
<ppq> dann wohl besser mal das backup rauskramen
<kennen> das problem is ja, das is mein backup ;)
<kennen> ppq hab mal ein feuerzeugf auf die enter taste gelegt... mal sehn was passiert schlimmer kann es ja eh nicht mehr werden...
<k0tze> bumblebee klappt ganz gut mit geforce, kann ich sagen
<CaptainPenta> echt? das problem scheint bei mir zu bestehen
<CaptainPenta> sehr verwunderlich
<CaptainPenta> also
<CaptainPenta> es ist so
<CaptainPenta> dass ich den graphikkartentreiber jetzt so eingestellt habe
<CaptainPenta> dass er immer auf der GPU Arbeitet
<CaptainPenta> allerdings
<CaptainPenta> sind die framerates der horror und der rechner entwickelt ganz schön wärme
<CaptainPenta> und die spiele die ich da teste sind nicht hochwertig
<jokrebel> CaptainPenta: Das hätte man auch in einer Zeile sagen können. Wärs Du bitte so nett und würdest Deine Entertaste etwas zügeln, Danke.
<CaptainPenta> Jap sorry
<PachiriSuu> servus
<PachiriSuu> servus
<PachiriSuu> servus
<ppq> nein
<donno> warum
<donno> soll man jetzt ubuntu lts installieren oder auf elementary-os freya warten?
<ppq> kommt drauf an ob du ubuntu oder elementary-os willst
<Dulem> nabend! ich kämpfe mit bash... wie bekomme ich einen string schnell von  "abc.def.ghi"  o.Ä. zu "abc.def-ghi"? also den letzten punkt mit einem bindestrich ersetzt?
<donno> ich bin schlecht im entscheiden
<_moep_> donno: nimm nen binären würfel
<_moep_> (aka münze)
<_moep_> Dulem: sed
<donno> was für würfel?
<Dulem> _moep_: sed hab ich mir angeschaut. wie identifiziere ich aber das letzte vorkommen eines punktes?
<_moep_> Dulem: ich würde mit es nem regex versuchen (ich habe aber ka, wie weiter)
<Longbottom> Dulem: z.B. so: echo "abc.def.ghi" | sed "s/\.\([^.]*\)$/-\1/"
<_moep_> o.O(hui...typo)
<k1l> donno: ich helf dir: nachdem du in einem ubuntu channel fragst nimm ubuntu
<donno> ja eben, da der unterbau ubuntu ist
<Dulem> Longbottom: klasse, das passt. kannst du mir das grob erklären? Du suchst mit \. nach dem Punkt. ^. verbietet dann einen weiteren Punkt?
<donno> läuft der unity auch mit 1 GB arbeitsspeicher amd prozessor?
<Longbottom> Dulem: [^.] verbietet einen weiteren Punkt bis * zum Ende $. Dann wird das gefundene mit -\1 ersetzt, \1 ist dabei das in Klammern ().
<Longbottom> Dulem: Die Klammern muss man noch escapen, daher \(...\)
<Dulem> Longbottom: ok, ich beginne zu verstehen. Danke dir! Fällt mir nicht leicht mit sed/regex/etc zu arbeiten :D
<Longbottom> Dulem: Geht übrigens auch ohne sed: a="abc.def.ghi" ; echo ${a#*.}-${a##*.}
<Longbottom> Dulem: Sorry, war faslch: a="abc.def.ghi" ; echo ${a%.*}-${a##*.}
<jokrebel> donno: Aber für OSe die Ubuntu nur als "Unterbau" haben gibts hier dann keinen Support ;-)
<donno> jokrebel , ok, benutzt du unity oder was anderes? gibt es da probleme mit?
<OlMightyG> Hallo Leute. Ich habe einen Netzwerkspeicher als cifs Mount über die fstab eingebunden. Dieser verfügt über eine Papierkorb-Funktionalität. Jedoch legt das System scheinbar einen eigenen ".Trash-1000" an, so dass alles irgendwie durcheinander und doppelt mal im NAS-Papierkorb, mal im anderen landet. Kann ich das Verhalten irgendwie ändern?
<jokrebel> donno: sowohl als auch ;-)
<donno> also unity ist bugy? 
<donno> ist es was z.b. auch für meine eltern ok?
<jokrebel> nein
<jokrebel> hat sogar mein Schwiegerdad und auch ein Ex-Kollege der bereits im Ruhestand ist ohne Probleme am laufen.
<jokrebel> donno: Und für allgemeines Unterhalten ist #ubuntu-de-offtopic aber besser geeignet. Hier ist eher den konkreten Supportfrage vorbehalten.
<donno> sehr schön , dann versuche es damit, 
<donno> danke dir
<jokrebel> keine Ursache
<syntroPi> ich habe trusty x64 gnome edition installiert (Server für Deutschland) und heute wollte apt libavcodec54 libavformat54 libavdevice53 libavresample1 libswscale2 libavfilter3 libav-tools aktualisieren konnte den Quellen aber nicht vertrauen?? der Main server hat diese updates problemfrei ausgeliefert... Was lief hier schief?
<waldemar> Hallo allerseits, ich habe ein Problem mit Unison, bin ich dazu in diesem channel richtig?
<syntroPi> Es gab auch schon ähnliche fälle http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/pakete-koennen-nicht-authentifiziert-werden/#post-3142747
<kubine> Title: Pakete können nicht authentifiziert werden › Ubuntu installieren und aktualisieren › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<waldemar> hm, ok ich werde mal in den englischen channel umziehen
<syntroPi> Sind die "Server für Deutschland" nicht mehr vertrauenswürdig?
<jokrebel> doch
<jokrebel> War bestimmt nur ein temporäres Problem
<jokrebel> Oh! wieso sagt mein Bootscreen jetzt ubuntu 14.10? Ich hab an _dem_ Rechner nichts mit -d eingegeben!
<jokrebel> Boh! Auch lsb_release -a meldet dass utopic installiert ist. WTF! Ich hab lediglich die Aktualisurgungsverwaltung (ohne -d) weiterlaufen lassen...
<jokrebel> An diesem Rechner sollte sogar "nur Langzeitunterstützungen" an sein!
<jokrebel> Bin mir sicher, dass der Rechner immer auf "nur LTS" stand. Nun nicht mehr. Aber deshalb ungefragt die Alpha zu installieren geht trotzdem IMHO nicht. Wie kann sowas passieren?
<jokrebel> Kann mir das echt nicht erklären. Hab nur aus der Dash heraus die Aktualisierungsverwaltung aufgerufen. Dann wurde ich gefragt, ob ich einer "teilweisen Systemaktuallisierung" zustimme. Kein Wort von nem Distributions-Upgrade. Kein Wort von 14.10. Kein Wort von "Alpha, Beta oder DeveloperVersion" oder so.
<Conan179> nabend, ich hab probleme beim update von 12.04.05 auf 14.04.1, der system aktualisierung hängt bei "Konfiguration von vim-nox wird vorbereitet"
<Conan179> das zeigt mir das befehlsfenster an http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419522/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Conan179> *hach* nur nicht alle aufeinmal helfen
<jokrebel> Geduld war nicht sein zweiter Vorname
<donno> jokrebel, da bin ich wieder
<donno> wer war ungeduldig?
<donno> habe unity installiert , dann hat man noch vile arbeit dieses einzustellen
<donno> aber danach bin ich sehr zufrieden
<donno> aus einem guß das ganze
<donno> einige indicatoren noch installiert und den blöden skype auch
<donno> da ist nsa drin
<donno> aber alle nutzen es , also...
<donno> verdammte amis , sind nicht unsere freunde
<donno> 5eyes gesox
<jokrebel> donno: Bitte nicht ständig Enter drücken. Und für Offtopic gibt es den offtopic-Kanal - siehe Topic
<donno> ok
<apollon> Hallo : )
<apollon> Kann mir jemand bitte dabei helfen Telegram zu installieren? Bekomme das nicht hin :/
<usr0815> sudo apt-get install telegram
<usr0815> im terminal;-)
<apollon> da funktioniert das leider nicht :(
<usr0815> paketquellen 
<apollon> https://tdesktop.com/
<kubine> Title: Telegram Desktop (at tdesktop.com)
<apollon> Daher habe ich das Programm^
<k1l> da wendet man sich am besten an die entwickler des programms, wie sie das am liebsten hätten. "still an alpha version, use at your own risk" sollte auch schon genug warnlichter angehen lassen
#ubuntu-de 2014-08-12
<mrkramps> wie wurde das skalieren der oberflächenelemente in unity für 14.04 umgesetzt?
<PachiriSuu> servus
<jokrebel> namd
<NTQ> Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit webmin? Ich wollte mir da jetzt einen simplen Mailserver einrichten, den ich dann mit webmin/usermin einfach verwalten kann. Aber ich weiß nicht mal, was ich da genau brauche. Dovecot, fetchmail, qmail? Das Wiki von webmin hilft mir da auch nicht so weiter, oder ich suche falsch.
<Metalmania93> Hi
<jokrebel> NTQ: Soweit ich hörte, sollte man Webmin schon seit Jahren besser nicht nutzen aus Sicherheitsgründen.
<jokrebel> NTQ: Versuch Dich lieber in die Konsolenbearbeitung einzuarbeiten.
<NTQ> jokrebel: Interessant. Hast du Quellen dafür? Da es immer noch fleißig weiter entwickelt wird, dachte ich, da kann man nichts falsch machen. Jedenfalls gefällt mir Webmin auch besser als z.B. Plesk, weil Plesk so viel umkonfiguriert, dass man sich anschließend per Konsole kaum noch zurecht findet.
<NTQ> Per Konsole wäre auch möglich, aber es soll hinterher auch komfortabel für einfache Nutzer sein z.B. neue Mailadressen mit Postfach oder als simple Weiterleitung für ihre Domains anzulegen. Und das wäre per Webinterface eben schön.
<NTQ> Falls es dafür spezielle andere Lösungen gibt, bin ich natürlich dafür offen.
<NTQ> Ich würde dann erst mal das hier machen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer#Setting%20up%20an%20Ubuntu%20System%20as%20an%20Email%20Server
<kubine> Title: MailServer - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Metalmania93> Gibts hier wenn der komplett von Windwos weck ist
<mrkramps> Metalmania93, diverse
<jokrebel> Metalmania93: ĝenügend
<Conan179> ich bekomme keien vnc verbindung zu einem ubuntu pc, stats der grafischen oberfläche sehe ich nur graue kreuze
<sdx23> da wurde dann wohl keine Session gestartet.
<Conan179> ok und wie stelle ich ein das eine gestartet wird? mein xstartup sieht so aus http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419527/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<usr0815>  brnpnk quits (Ping timeout: 260 seconds)
<usr0815> offtopic geht nicht mehr
<jokrebel> usr0815: Genau, und wenn Du so weiter machst bekommst Du hier auch ganz schnell nen Ban
<usr0815> IP-Bann ❔❔❔
<usr0815> hi
<jokrebel> usr0815: Geh wo anders spielen
<jokrebel> sher lustig
<jokrebel> usr08151: Geh wo anders spielen, Du nervst.
<Conan179> @sdx23 ähm, wie bekomme ich es hin das eine session gestartet wird?
<jokrebel> usr08151: Chill Du erstmal, die Stummschaltung bleibt erstmal bis Du Dich wieder eingekriegt hast.
<daswort> hallo, mein samba server hat momentan Übertragungsraten von unter 100KB/s (24 - 70). Wie fange ich an das zu debuggen? 
<daswort> oh, habe gerade mit scp eine große testdatei kopiert und da ging es von MB/s gleich runter auf ~24kb/s. 
<jokrebel> daswort: Für ein Non_Linux-Protokoll ist das doch prima ;-)
<bekks> daswort: Welches Übertragungsmedium ist zwischen den Kopierpartnern?
<daswort> hmm, die load is bei 1.86 (15 min) aber die CPU schläft eigentlich die ganze Zeit. 
<bekks> Load ist egal. Für so ziemlich alles.
<daswort> bekks, wlan und danach kabel. Über das Wlan gehen aber in den schlechtesten Fällen 2MB/s.
<daswort> Aber selbst ein Windows-Rechner der mit Kabel verbunden ist kommt nicht schneller an den Samba share.
<bekks> Ist das eine theoretische Annahme oder eine gemessene Tatsache?
<bekks> Kannst du uns mal die Topologie erklären bitte? :)
<daswort> Bzgl. dem Wlan hatte ich das mal mit diesem perf tool gemessen. iperf. 
<daswort> Die Topologie ist: Winrecher → Kabel → Router → Kabel → Server bzw. Mein Notebook → Wlan → Router → Kabel → Server. Ganz normales Setup.
<daswort> Aber wie gesagt das ist sowohl mit SMB als auch scp gerade so langsam. Und ich frage mich wo die Load herkommt. 
<bekks> Guck doch nach, woher die Load kommt?
<daswort> bekks, ist aber alles ruhig (top, htop, ps).
<bekks> iotop angucken.
<bekks> Und 15 Minuten warten :)
<daswort> Oh da war ein rsync prozess im D state (non-interuptable sleep) der sich jetzt zumindest wieder io produziert nachdem das NAS neu gestartet wurde. scp ist jetzt auch wieder "angemessen" schnell.
<daswort> Danke für Hilfe vorhin bekks. 
#ubuntu-de 2014-08-13
<birgit1954> wie kann ich die Infoseiten auf deutsch bekommen
<birgit1954> bei info coreutils ?
<LetoThe2nd> birgit1954: es gibt die manpages-de.. ob die auch bei info greifen, weiss ich leider ncith.
<k1l_> birgit1954: welche seite?
<birgit1954> k1l-
<birgit1954> k1l_:info corutils 
<notepad> Hi Zusammen! Ich stehe gerade ein bisschen auf dem Schlauch. Ich habe 
<notepad> (sry)
<notepad> Hi Zusammen! Ich stehe gerade ein bisschen auf dem Schlauch. Ich möchte ein Symlink innerhalb eines Sub-folders anlegen. ln -fs typo3conf/lc-vorlage.php typo3conf/LocalConfiguration.php        Per Hand kann ich einfach in das Verzeichnis wechseln, im Shell-Skript (wird ein auto-installer) sollte das aber auch ohne cd funktionieren. Allerdings wird der Link immer falsch gesetzt :O Jemand 
<notepad> ´ne Idee?
<ppq> notepad, ja, nutz einfach absolute pfade
<notepad> ppq, das wäre natürlich eine variante. da das skript aber auch für andere projekte /var/www/projektname gelten soll - und man das skript einfach im jeweiligen verzeichnis aufrufen sollte - ist das nicht optimal. oder meinst du sowas wie pwd + "typo3conf" (vereinfacht gesagt)
<ppq> notepad, sowas in der art, ja. $(dirname $0) sollte das verzeichnis sein, in dem das skript liegt, wenn es mit absolutem pfad aufgerufen wurde. vielleicht hilft das
<notepad> danke! so funktioniert es! @ ppq
<Longbottom> Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass 'cp -v ...' unpassende Anführungszeichen ausgibt. z.B.: ».bashrc“ -> »/tmp/.bashrc“. Hab LANG=de_DE.UTF-8. Mit 'LANG=C cp -v ...' schaut es ordentlich aus.
<Longbottom> Kann man das irgendwie konfigurieren, oder ist das im cp-source vergraben?
<mrkramps> »“ scheinen mir auch sehr unpassende anführungszeichen zu sein oO
<Longbottom> cp ohne Parameter macht übrigens passende Anführungszeichen in seiner Ausgabe: „cp --help“ liefert weitere Informationen.
<mrkramps> Longbottom, es geht dir jetzt nur um die ausgabe mit verbose, nicht um einen tatsächlichen fehler im programmdurchlauf?
<Longbottom> mrkramps: Jawohl. Ist aber auch nicht wirklich schlimm, nur merkwürdig.
<mrkramps> ok, ich hatte einen fehler vermutet … das ist jetzt tatsächlich eher eine frage der lokalisierung
<ppq> jo, schon etwas inkonsistent.. sonst müsste man in LANG=C ja auch die englische variante nutzen, mit “…”
<ppq> satt "…"
<Longbottom> Wenn man eine nichtexistierede Datei zu kopieren versucht, kommen auch diese unpassenden Anführungszeichen: cp: der Aufruf von stat für »asdf“ ist nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<mrkramps> in der *.po scheint es dazu keine gesonderte übersetzung zugeben, was bei "%s -> %s" auch nur wenig sinn ergäbe
<mrkramps> aber diese anführungszeichen wäre nichtmal de_DE konform
<Longbottom> mrkramps: Hab jetzt selber mal in die sourcen und die .po-Datei geschaut. Dort stehen die Übersetzungen für ` und ', die„ und “ sind. Das sehe ich aber nicht in der cp Ausgabe.
<mrkramps> ok, danach hatte ich vorhin nicht gesucht
<Longbottom> mrkramps: Hab cp jetzt aus den Sourcen gebaut. Kommt wieder  »“ raus. Seltsam.
<mrkramps> Longbottom, po selber übersetzt?
<Longbottom> mrkramps: Anscheinend nicht, die de.gmo Datei ist jedenfalls nicht erzeugt worden.
<mrkramps> Longbottom, tritt das problem eigentlich auch in der deutschen manpage auf?
<Longbottom> mrkramps: Soweit ich es gesehen habe, benutzt die deutsche manpage »«. Also keine gemischten, aber dafür französische Anführungszeichen.
<mrkramps> achso, dass also keine fehlerhafte ausgabe, sondern in der PO wurde echt »“ verwendet?
<Longbottom> In der PO steht „ und “.
<mrkramps> ah, also doch was mit der zeichensatzkodierung
<Longbottom> Zumindest laut den Sourcen. Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, welche .gmo Datei mein kompiliertes cp verwendet. Ich hab in der po mal ' eingetragen für beide Zeichen, es kommt immer noch »“.
<mrkramps> ich kann mich gerade nicht mehr an den genauen ablauf erinnern, aber ggf. musste man die PO selber "kompilieren"
<Longbottom> mrkramps: Hab ich gemacht. Meine erzeugte Datei ist auch 4 Byte kürzer, das kommt auch hin.
<mrkramps> verrückt
<Longbottom> Jepp, aber jetzt muss ich langsam los. Schönen Tag noch. Ist nicht so entscheidend, schaut nur komisch aus. Frage mich, ob es da einen Bugreport zu gibt.
<testdr> Longbottom: ich bin mir ziemlich sicher diese cp-Anzeige bereits sehr lange gesehen zu haben -- könnte seit UTF-8 sein ..
<Longbottom> testdr: Ja, kann sein. Umso erstaunlicher, dass das noch keiner behoben hat.
<testdr> Longbottom: ich hab mir bisher nie was dabei gedacht, hielt das eher für eine besondere Art der Anzeige, so mit --> pfeilähnlichem Charakter.
<Longbottom> testdr: Nun ja. Ich finde sowohl „“, als auch  »« akzeptabel. Aber gemischt ist es seltsam. Bevorzugen würde ich aber wohl etwas einfacheres, wie im englischen.
<exogen> Mag mir jemand helfen herauszufinden warum ich keine html5 Videos auf youtube seit paar Versionen ansehen kann? Auch nicht wenn ich Firefox mit deaktivierten Addons starte. Welche Infos braucht Ihr? Braucht Ihr die Daten von "about:support" ?
<exogen> Nutze Ubuntu 12.04 mit aktuellen Updates.
<testdr> exogen: da es bei Dir funktioniert hatte - hast Du kontrolliert, dass wirklich Daten übertragen werden und nur die Anzeige nicht funktionert? So was wie mit tcpdump den net-traffic kontrollieren
<exogen> Ich schau mal. kann dauern.
<exogen> scheinbar werden auch keine Daten übertragen. Habe die Option -w output.dump angegeben aber die bleibt bei 553kb und wird nicht größer.
<brainwash> exogen: was sagt denn https://www.youtube.com/html5 ?
<kubine> Title: YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<pog> ich hab grad ein kleines Problem: warum bringt - nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/24 | grep -i scan - eine andere Anzahl IP-Adressen, als wenn ich auf report suche???
<pog> mit report wollte ich nur die Zeilen mit den IP-Adressen.
<exogen> brainwash: Das ist okay. Ich habe festgestellt, dass es daran liegt, dass ich mit https:// youtube aufrufe. Mit http:// geht es. Es liegt wohl daran, dass ich paar schwache SSL Zertifikate unter security.ssl3... auf false gesetzt habe. Das ist aber doof, wenn ich mich bei youtube einlogge, dann geht das nur per https:// später. Ohne einloggen geht http://
<pog> wenn man dann diese Liste mit awk bearbeitet und den Befehl in nmap -A -T4 xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx. pipt, dann koennte man eine huebschere Liste machen
<andrk> guten tag. ich bräuchte hilfe dabei meinen localhost unter ubuntu richtig zu konfigurieren. in vielen anleitungen steht, dass man die datei /etc/apache2/sites-available/default so bearbeiten soll, dass man AllowOveride von None auf All setzt. in der version Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) gibts allerdings in der default-file keine AllowOverride-Funktion. Kann es sein, dass die in ein anderes File geschoben wurde? Ein kurzer Hinweis darauf wo
<mrkramps> pog, die letzte zeile der ausgabe enthält ebenfalls ein "scanned"
<pog> das ist klar, aber auf report gesucht, bringt er eine IP Adresse nicht und das ist doof. 
<pog> deswegen moechte ich ja auf report suchen
<pog> mal schauen, wenn ich zwei mal pipe
<mrkramps> und warum wird eine IP mit muster report nicht erfasst?
<mrkramps> außerdem könntest du notfalls auch einfach nach "scan " greppen
<pog> ich sehe eine schöne Liste, mit 5 IP-Adressen, und sobald ich auf report grepe, scheint er ein reoprt nicht zu finden.
<pog> mrkramps: ja, notfallmaessig, vllt. ist report ein keywort
<mrkramps> pog, klär doch erstmal, warum er das nicht findet … ausgabe ohne grep ansehen
<pog> wenn ich 5 Zeilen mit IP und report habe, erwarte ich beim grep auf report,dass alle angezeigt werden.
<k1l> grep sucht dir nur die zeilen raus. wenn da nicht das suchwort steht wids nicht rausgesucht
<pog> ein einfacherer Fall kann es im Grunde genomme nicht geben, es sei denn ich haette Grep die letzen 10 Jahre falsch angewendet..
<pog> ichkann die Outpute nopasten
<mrkramps> pog, das wäre vielleicht nicht verkehrt
<pog> mrkramps: ich wollte die Befehle nochmals hintereinander ausfuehren, nun bringt auch scan dieselbe Zeile nicht mehr...
<mrkramps> pog, geht dir das zwischenzeitlich vielleicht ein host im zeitlimit verloren?
<andrk> ok ich hab selber herausgefunden in welcher datei es nun steht. /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<pog> mrkramps: o.k. vielleicht liegt es tatsaechlich dran, dass die REsultate des ersten BEfehls zu langsam kommen, es irritiert etwas, ich werde dem ein anderes Mal nachgehen.
<k0tze> Tag zusammen, hab da ein kleines Problem, ich habe eben statt "sudo su" "sudo du" eingegeben. Danach lief in der Konsole eine reihe von Dateien ab und mein Benutzerprofil wurde scheinbar beschädigt, weil ich kann mich nicht mehr einloggen. Jemand ne Idee?
<mrkramps> sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<mrkramps> obwoh das bei 'du' eigentlich gar nicht passieren dürfte, egal ob mit sudo
<mrkramps> das program zeigt dir lediglich die festplattenbelegung einzelner dateien an
<dadrc> Und generlel: `sudo -i` (oder -s) ist der bessere Weg, eine Rootshell zu kriegen
<k1l> sudo su ist eh eine dämliche angewohnheit.
<k1l> guck mal mit "df -h" ob die platten voll sind. ansonsten mal mit "ls -al" in dem user home gucken ob da alles dem user gehört. root:root ist da falsch
<pog> du ist ja nur ein Befehl, Disk usage, sudo du sollte nichts kaputt machen.
<k0tze> okay läuft wieder
<pog> gut
<k0tze> vielen dank
<k0tze> was ist denn eigentlich passiert kann das einer vlt kurz ausführen?
<k0tze> dadrc: sudo -i merke ich mir danke
<mrkramps> eigentlich nicht … mit 'sudo du' fällt mir keine technische erklärung ein
<k0tze> hmmmm wie bist du denn dann auf change owner gekommen?
<k1l> eher das die rechte im home vermurkst sind von anderem falschen umgang mit sudo
<k0tze> danach gings ja wieder
<k1l> gerade programme mit sudo starten macht so etwas
<mrkramps> grafische programme
<k0tze> und sudo -i ist besser!?
<k1l> alles mit sudo starten ist per se erstmal eine dämliche idee
<k0tze> alternative?
<mrkramps> für grafische programme wird entweder gksudo verwendet, oder die haben selber eine anbindung an den policykit
<k1l> braucht das programm root rechte?
<k0tze> ja, ab und zu brauch ich mal root rechte 
<mrkramps> k0tze, wofür?
<k1l> das ist anders als bei windows wo früher alles als admin laufen gelassen wurde
<k0tze> bin ich mir drüber bewusst
<k0tze> mrkramps: sagen wir apt-get
<mrkramps> k0tze, das ist aber auch kein grafisches programm
<k1l> apt-get ist für sudo ausgelegt und zerschiesst keine dateirechte
<k0tze> gut, grafische programme öffne ich eher selten mit sudo
<k1l> aber auch da ist eine root-shell nicht nötig
<k0tze> mrkramps: nautilus vlt ab und zu mal
<k1l> there we go
<mrkramps> k0tze, da kannste dir mit sudo so ziemlich alles zerschießen
<k0tze> mrkramps: wusste ich nicht
<mrkramps> das ist eigentlich so der nr. 1 grund, wenn die dateirechte im homeverzeichnis versaut sind
<Rochvellon> da nimmt man dann lieber gksudo nautilus
<k0tze> okay, aus fehlern lernt man. is ja noch kein meister vom himmel gefallen ;)
<SunTsu> k0tze: und das Erste was man lernt ist daß Backups sinnvoll sind
<k0tze> von was denn bitte?
<Rochvellon> zumindest von den wichtigen dateien
<k0tze> sind alle auf usb hdd wenns system zerschossen sein sollte ist es halb so wild
<SunTsu> k0tze: wichtige persönliche Dateien, wichtige Systemdateien, alles was bei einer Neuinstallation Aufwand bedeutet sie neu zu erstellen
<k0tze> ja klar persönliche dateien sind alle verlagert und wichtige systemdateien kenn ich halt noch nicht, würde halt wieder bei 0 alles aufbauen ;)
<tuor-work> wenn ich hier mal anhaengen darf, was ist der unterschied von sudo und gksudo?
<mrkramps> !sudo > tuor-work 
<kubine> tuor-work: Informationen zu sudo finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<mrkramps> k0tze, den artikel solltest du dir ggf. auch noch mal zu gemüte führen
<tuor-work> mrkramps, thx.
<k0tze> mrkramps: mach ich später, danke dir
<Guest71293> hallo, vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen. Ich nutze eine verschlüsseltes 14.04. Bevor man  Linux-Partition gebootet werden kann, muss diese ja durch eine Passworteingabe, entschlüsselt werden. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die eingegebenen Tastenschläge zu verstecken? Im Normalfall werden diese mit Sternchen abgebildet.
<Guest71293> Bei Debian ist es von anfang an versteckt
<SunTsu> Guest71293: bei mir ist das auch bei Ubuntu so und war es auch schon immer
<Guest71293> <SunTsu> du hast ja recht, bei Debian ist es nicht so also, wird es ja eine Möglichkeit geben diese zu verändern
<SunTsu> Guest71293: Ich meinte: Bei mir ist die Passworteingabe versteckt. Schon immer. Unter Ubuntu.
<Guest71293> das stimmt ja, ich möchte es aber vollständig blank haben, wenn ich die passphrase eingebe. das gefiel mit bei debian.
<Guest71293> statt des passwortes werden ja sternchen angezeigt. ich möchte es eben vollständig blank haben
<testdr> Guest71293: das ist einfach, lade Dir die Quellen (Quell/Source-Download aktivieren) herunter und ändere es im Quelltext - dann noch neu kompilieren und make install und ins initrd packen ..
<_moep_> über was wird das denn eingegeben?
<_moep_> ich kenn das via cryptsetup
<SunTsu> Guest71293: Es wird wohl so sein wie testdr sagt, dazu kenne ich keine Option
<_moep_> und da ist nix mit *
<cseipel> ich hab mir in einer virtuellen box linux server lts 14.04 mit dem openssh-server installiert. alles hat noch seine standard einstellungen und nun komme ich mit 'ssh cseipel@192.168.1.17' nicht auf meinem virtuellen server :(
<cseipel> ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.17 port 22: Connection refused
<cseipel> standard mäßig müsste das doch sofort funktionieren oder?
<nagetier> cseipel, läuft der ssh-server auch?
<jokrebel_> und stimmt die IP?
<jokrebel_> cseipel: ist der Rechner von dem aus Du zugreifen willst auch im selben LAN?
<nagetier> jokrebel_, ich glaube dann würde eine andere Fehlermeldung ausgegeben werden.. die IP scheint erreichbar zu sein
<jokrebel_> nagetier: Weshalb sie nicht die IP des Geräts sein muss auf dem der ssh läuft.
<nagetier> ja, aber sie ist im "LAN"
<jokrebel_> kann aber ja auch ein anders sein.
<cseipel> jokrebel_, ich denke ja. ich hab bei vm eine netzwerkbrücke gelegt und ubuntu zeigt zumindest di ip beim stranten an
<cseipel> jokrebel_, ich bin mir nicht zu 100% sicher ob die ip richtig ist
<cseipel> nagetier, zu 99% xD wie kann ich das überprüfen? da ich alles auf standard gelassen habe müsste der doch laufen o.o
<jokrebel_> cseipel: Dann schau nach. 
<nagetier> cseipel, das sagt die 'ifconfig'.. die dann bitte mal pingen
<nagetier> *dir
<nagetier> cseipel, es kann sein, dass der sshd aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht automatisch gestartet wird, bin mir aber unsicher.. auch handhabt das so gut wie jede Distribution anders :/
<nagetier> cseipel, aber fange mal mit der Adresse an ;)
<nagetier> cseipel, und welche Dienste derzeit auf Anfragen warten sagt dir 'netstat -tulpen'
<cseipel> also die virtualbox gibt mir bei eth0 192.168.1.17 aus
<nagetier> cseipel, ping die mal vom Quellrechner aus
<cseipel> negetier, irgendein dienst hört auf den port 22 vermutlich sshd xD
<nagetier> !tab > cseipel 
<kubine> cseipel: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es möglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollständigen. Tippe beispielsweise kub<Tab> um kubine zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Übrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells.
<cseipel> [cseipel@myhost ~]$ ping 192.168.1.17 PING 192.168.1.17 (192.168.1.17) 56(84) bytes of data. 64 bytes from 192.168.1.17: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.284 ms
<cseipel> verdächtig schnell xD
<cseipel> kubine,  danke 
<cseipel> da nichts im internet so schnell angepingt wird und mein localhost nochmal deutlich schneller ist müsste das ubuntu auf der vm sein xD
<cseipel> jetzt geht's lol xD
<cseipel> ka warum
<nagetier> hehe
<nagetier> dann kann ich ja wieder in's Wohnzimmer ;)
<cseipel> nagetier, danke
<cseipel> falls es, wen interessiert ich versuche mir gerade das wissen anzueignen einen virtuellen server später im internet zu hosten  und da will ich nicht unvorbereitet seinx D
<nagetier> cseipel: ist, war da eine Firewall aktiv.. auch da weiß ich nicht wie "die Server" da grundeingestellt ist
<nagetier> cseipel: du bist ein gutes Vorbild.. machen leider viel zu wenige
<cseipel> nagetier, muss ich selber genau auch mal gucken bzw. muss ich dir firewall eh konfigurieren
<cseipel> also bei ubuntu lts gibt es schon einstellungen meine ich aber ich weiß ja nicht ob die perfekt sind xD
<nagetier> cseipel, vorerst sollte man sich genau gewiss sein welche Dienste laufen.. und alles was nicht benötigt wird abschalten. Das _kann_ eine FW sogar überflüssig machen
<nagetier> wir setzen hier ja nicht dieses.. komme nicht drauf, andere OS auf.
<cseipel> nagetier, gerade nur ssh xD
<nagetier> so ist richtig
<cseipel> später kommt noch postgresql und nginx dazu
<k0tze>  test123
<k0tze> :)
<Rochvellon> nicht bestanden
<k0tze> doch doch ist ganz okay
<jokrebel_> !niemals > koegs 
<kubine> koegs: NIEMALS !
<jokrebel_> !niemals > k0tze 
<kubine> k0tze: NIEMALS !
<jokrebel_> koegs: Sorry
<sidolee> Kennt jemand guenstige Router die schon OpenVpn Server installiert haben? bzw. bei welchen ich es selber int. kann?
<k0tze> kubine: doch doch die farben des irc clientens sind schon ganz gut
<sdx23> sidolee: die meisten dd/openwrt fähigen, würde ich meinen. Aber kein Ubuntu-Bezug.
<sidolee> ichvwolltw es dann schon mit ubuntu einrichten :-)
<sidolee> andere Frage zu ubuntu...  habe 14.04 lubuntu, 
<sidolee> beim zuklappen geht der Rechner(laptop) aus, obwohl ich bei den energieeigenach. alles deaktiviert habe? wie kann das sein?
<sdx23> es gibt einen acpi daemon, der hängt nur lose mit den grafischen Energieeinstellungen zusammen. Und das Bios kann auch was eigenes basteln.
<sidolee> acpi muesste doch dann mit netstat sixhtbae sein, habe nur avahi aber kwin acpi
<sdx23> acpi hat mit netstat nichts zu tun
<sidolee> achso.. ich sehe ihn mit ps ax 
<sidolee> kann ich denn killen? oder wozu brauch ich dwn
<sdx23> man acpid
<sdx23> und sieh mal in die entsprechende Konfigurationsdatei, da gibt's LID-Close Einstellungen.
<matthias__> vielleicht http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/12/change-behavior-when-lid-is-closed/
<kubine> Title: How to Change Ubuntu 13.10 Laptop Behavior When Lid is Closed | UbuntuHandbook (at ubuntuhandbook.org)
<sidolee> was bwdeutwt lid
<sidolee> LID?
<matthias__> deckel beim Laptop 
#ubuntu-de 2014-08-14
<cseipel> mit der konfiguration zu meiner firewall bin ich fast zufrieden. falls jemand noch tipps hat bitte melden. jedenfalls ein problem muss ich noch lösen und zwar das ich wieder updaten kann xD http://paste.debian.net/115501/
<kubine> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<cseipel> oder sowas das auf anforderung pakete angenommen werden
<cseipel> seltsam für ipv6 muss ich ja auch regeln anlegen aber ip6tables  ist nicht standardmäßig enthalten unter ubuntu LTS hat das einen bestimmten grund?
<cseipel> frage hat sich schon für mich geklärt es gibt unter ubuntu kein paket das so heißt xD
<}ls{> Wie heißen die gängigen RemoteDesktoplösungen bei Ubuntu? (ein paar Namen genügen. Mache eine Urlaubsvertretung und Fremdkunde weiß zwar, dass irgendeine VNC lösung installiert sein soll, aber nicht welche.)
<holymoly|2> hi freunde
<holymoly|2> ich habe probleme mit begrifflichkeiten aus der computerwelt
<senden9> und welche?
<holymoly|2> und zwar will ich mir einen server zulegen auf den ich meine projekte und daten speichern kann
<holymoly|2> ich wollte als server debian oder ubuntu nutzen
<holymoly|2> da bin ich mir auch nicht sicher 
<holymoly|2> aber nicht das eigentliche problem
<holymoly|2> es geht um nas, cloud und samba
<holymoly|2> folgendes szenario
<holymoly|2> ich habe ein handy
<holymoly|2> mit dem ich fotos mache
<holymoly|2> diese fotos sync ich mit der owncloud
<holymoly|2> aber
<LetoThe2nd> holymoly|2: es wär viel einfacher dir zu folgen, wenn du einen durchdachten, ausformulierten post machst anstatt 100mal ENTER dazwischen zu drücken
<holymoly|2> ok
<}ls{> Man kann prima folgen. Er setzt irgendwie digitale Geräte ein und irgendwie weiß er irgendwas nicht so genau. Is doch klar. *g*
<LetoThe2nd> }ls{: vielen dank für den konstruktiven beitrag...
<holymoly|2> sorry
<holymoly|2> ich muss ja überlegen dauert etwas länger ^^
<LetoThe2nd> holymoly|2: das passt schon, keiner läuft hier weg.
<}ls{> Kann mir solange jemand ein paar Paketnamen von vnc/rdp Dingern unter Ubuntu nennen? oder link zu einer Übersicht?
<LetoThe2nd> }ls{: ach warum denn, du benutzt einfach irgendwas irgendwie ohne zu wissen was und funktioniert halt oder nicht?
<holymoly|2> wie heißt der serverdienst mit dem ich fotos die auf meinem server gespeichert sind anschauen kann
<LetoThe2nd> }ls{: wenn du hingegen sonnvollere antworten willst als du selbst gibts: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC
<kubine> Title: VNC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> }ls{: plus, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netzwerk#Fernzugriff
<kubine> Title: Netzwerk › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<holymoly|2> gilt das vnc auch für andre datentypen
<LetoThe2nd> holymoly|2: das vnc hat gar nichts mit dir zu tun.
<holymoly|2> ok
<}ls{> LetoThe2nd: weil mich im Zuge einer Urlaubsvertretung ein fremder Kunde anrief, dessen Kiste nicht tut. Ich weiß, dass dort eine Remotelösung installiert ist, aber weder Kunde noch ich wissen, welche. Deshalb wären ein paar Paketnamen hilfreich, um schnell zu finden, WAS der kunde einzutippen hat, damit ich reinkommen kann.
<LetoThe2nd> holymoly|2: deine frage ist glaub ich so nicht zu beantworten.. meint du was für ein webserver programm da läuft, oder wie?
<LetoThe2nd> }ls{: du hast zwei links... sollte reichen.
<}ls{> Ist zwar auch einfach probieren, aber sinnlos. Deshalb die schlichte Frage nach ein paar Paketnamen.
<LetoThe2nd> }ls{: und ich werd sie nicht für dich lesen, da ich sowas nicht benutze.
<holymoly|2> ich habe vor mir mit einem raspi einen "NAS-Server" zu bauen ... heißt glaube ich so. Wenn ich mich nun richtig ausdrücke soll da der "owncloud" dienst ausgeführt werden. Wenn ich mir nun überlege, das der Speicher meines Handys voll ist mit fotos oder filme muss ich den leeren ^^ sonst kann ich ja nix mehr aufnehmen. dann muss ich die daten auf meinem handy löschen und die daten auf meiner cloud
<holymoly|2> auslagern.
<holymoly|2> nun sollen haber die ausgelagerten daten auch empfangbar bleiben, so das die daten nicht direkt auf meinem handy sind sondern auf dem server
<LetoThe2nd> holymoly|2: hm. das ist soweit schon richtig. aber ehrlich gesagt: a) auf dem raspi läuft kein ubuntu. b) so basiswissen owncloud/cloud/server/nas ist ebenfalls nicht so direkt mit ubuntu-bezug c) wenn du dir einfach ein fertiges nas mit ein bisschen magic drin kaufst, ist da auch kein ubuntu drauf
<}ls{> holymoly|2: es gibt nicht einfach einen "Serverdienst" für Photos. I.d.R. nimmt man irgendeinen Webserver und irgendein Script, das aus den Photos eine Gallery erzeugt. Natürlich brauchst du Platz auf der Kamera, wird sie voll, sind die bilder halt woanders zu speichern. Was heißt empfangbar?
<LetoThe2nd> holymoly|2: von da her würde ich dich bitten, einfach mal kurz in #ubuntu-de-offtopic ein bisschen rumzufragen, da sind sicher viele leute die ähnliches machen. aber hier ists wohl nicht ganz am richtigen ort.
<holymoly|2> ich hätte noch eine frage
<holymoly|2> ich denke leute die sich mit linux beschäftigen entwickeln auch selber programme, wie heißt euer lieblings editor
<LetoThe2nd> kommt ganz auf die aufgabe an, kann man so pauschal nicht beantworten
<holymoly|2> ich bringe mir gerade python bei... wenn ich dann zu vim greife.. sieht das ziemlich ärmlich aus im vergleich zu der ide von python in windows
<holymoly|2> nano ist eine alternative... aber wenn ich so meine quellen vergleiche stelle ich fest das doch viele leute zu vim greifen
<holymoly|2> leto bist du ein "proffesioneller" programmierer ?
<LetoThe2nd> ach, ich schreibe viel und gern in vim. für python würd ich zum test mal eclipse+pydev, respektive liclipse vorschlagen
<LetoThe2nd> holymoly|2: kann man so oder so ähnlich sagen.
<holymoly|2> enmich interessiert wie arbeitsweise eines informatikers, wenn er an ein projekt angeht.
<holymoly|2> wie gespeichert wird... welche tools man sich bedient usw.
<holymoly|2> lernt man sowas in einem studium?
<LetoThe2nd> kann man alles nicht pauschal sagen
<LetoThe2nd> im studium kriegst du ein paar vorschläge, wie man etwas machen kann. im echten leben lernt man dann so nach und nach, was wo wie am besten funktioniert
<holymoly|2> ok
<LetoThe2nd> holymoly|2: ist aber auch ganz deutlich ein thema für #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<holymoly|2> ok
<pog> was ist das Standardvorgehen, wenn ein "resume" zwar den Rechern korrekt aufweckt, ssh ist moeglich, aber die Bildschirme noch schwarz bleiben. Ich bekam einen HInweis auf config im power management, allerdings seh ich noch keinen Loesungsweg.
<agentsoul> Hallo, habe hier ein Thinkpad und würde gerne die komplette Platte für Ubuntu nutzen. Wie sichert man am besten die Lenovo-Recovery-Partition?
<testdr> agentsoul: das wird wohl nicht reichen -- es sei denn Du weißt wie Du bei einer Zurückinstallation die Partitionsdaten und den boot-Bereich anlegen musst. D.h. eigentlich geht es nicht ohne eine Sicherung der kompletten HD und wenn man die komprimiert (und der größte Teil leer ist) dann ist das Backup nicht viel größer als der von den Daten belegte Bereich.
<testdr> agentsoul: wenn Du allerdings die üblichen Installationsmedien extra erhalten hast -- dann brauchst Du die Partition gar nicht, die ist dann nur da für eine schnellere Windows-Installation (statt von den langsameren optischen Installationsmedien).
<jokrebel> Das war doch nicht die Frage. Einfach die komplette Festplatte klonen und gut.
<agentsoul> Habe keine extra-Medium, gibts ja nur noch selten.
<agentsoul> also partimage und einmal komplette Platte?
<testdr> es gibt Leute, die bestehen darauf beim Kauf und kommen sogar manchmal damit zum Erfolg.
<agentsoul> Naja ist refurbished und brauche Windows nur falls ich den mal einschicken muss oder weitergebe.
<testdr> also zum Einschicken (bei Defekt) da würde ich lieber die Festplatte vorher selbst putzen ..
<SunTsu> agentsoul: ich konnte mit meiner Installation eine Wiederherstellungs-CD erstellen - danach hab ich die Platte geputzt
<SunTsu> agentsoul: und ich stimme testdr zu: Platte definitiv selber putzen, am besten mit sowas wie DBAN
<agentsoul> Naja jetzt geht es erstmal ums sichern. Beim letzten mal was es so, das man genau 1! mal eine Cd erstellen konnte. Windows :-(
<SunTsu> agentsoul: Also Lenovo hat bei mir bisher keine Mucken gemacht wenn das Windows nicht drauf war
<k1l> agentsoul: zur not einfach mit dd byte für byte wegsichern
<sash_> agentsoul: Auch Thinkpad hier, die Recovery-Partition ist weg, Windows und Linux beide installiert, Recovery brauche ich nicht.
<josef_> nabend, ich hole record-files von einer sd-Karte in einer IP-Kamera mit: wget -r -l2 --no-parent --http-user=admin --http-password=XXX  -A.avi http://192.168.1.80:8080/sd/20140813/record000 Wie kann ich die files auf der SD-Karte in ähnlicher Weise löschen?
<SunTsu> josef_: Das ist doch eine Frage wie die Kamera das macht. Das hat mit Ubuntu doch garnichts zu tun
<josef_> SunTsu, das weiß ich auch. Da aber das wget-Kommando funktioniert, nicht aber remote deleten kann, suche ich nach einer Lösung, die das kann.
<SunTsu> josef_: Das musst Du doch in der Doku der Kamera nachschlagen
<josef_> SunTsu, die Kamera unterstützt laut Hersteller kein Linux/Ubuntu. wget funktioniert aber schon mal, wahrscheinlich auch andere Befehle
<SunTsu> josef_: Ja, und Du musst in der Doku zu der Kamera nachlesen welche Optionen Du brauchst um sie wget mitzugeben. Das kann Dir hier aber niemand sagen, das hat auch mit Ubuntu nichts zu tun. Du bist einfach am falschen Fleck
<josef_> SunTsu, bei dieser Art von Kameras werden nur windows-Programm mitgeliefert. Wenn man unter Linux arbeiten will, hilft nur das Experiment. Ich dachte hier jemanden zu finden, der eine Idee hat, welches Kommando zum Löschen von files versuchen könne, wenn wget zum Holen funktioniert. Das ist alles :-)
<SunTsu> josef_: Dafür musst Du aber zumindest mitteilen was für eine Kamera das ist
<josef_> SunTsu, NCM-621W von wansview, und jetzt?
<SunTsu> josef_: Hoffst Du daß die jemand kennt. 
<josef_> SunTsu, nein, aber du wolltest es ja wissen ;-) 
<josef_> SunTsu, die Frage stellt sich anders: Da ist eine Webserver, von dem man Dateien mit wget downloaden kann. Wie kann ich diese Dateien auf dem Webserver löschen:
<SunTsu> josef_: Da war kein Fragezeichen. Und ich werde nicht spekulieren wie ein proprietäres System funktioniert das ich nicht in den Händen halte. Es ist hier offtopic
<sdx32> Das ist wie schon bemerkt eine Frage der Implementierung des Webservers/der Kamera, ohne Ubuntu-Bezug. Frag den Support der Herstellerfirma.
<josef_> SunTsu, du kannst ruhig spekulieren, vielleicht würde mir das weiterhelfen. Angst brauchst du nicht zu haben, es ist nur eine IP-Kamera, kein Atomkraftwerk. Aber wenn du auch keine Idee hast, probiere ich einfach selbst weiter.
<SunTsu> josef_: ich kann Dich auch ignorieren. Bye.
<josef_> sdx32, den support habe ich schon gefragt und erstaunlicherweise aus China innerhalb 30 Minuten eine Antwort erhalten. Alle meine Fragen wurden beantwortet, zu Linux haben sie nur gesagt, dass sie es nicht unterstützen. Wenn sich die Ubuntu- oder Linux-Entwickler auf die Hersteller verlassen hätten, würde kein Ubuntu oder Linux auf der gängigen Hardware laufen. 
<holgersson-guest> Hi zusammen!
<bekks> Ein holgersson. :P
<holgersson-guest> Ja, dank ein paar Trollen und Serverban per Webchat - aber das ist OT. ;)
<holgersson-guest> Weshalb ich hier bin: Wie setzt Ubuntu denn Pulseaudio um? Ich hab auf meinem System PA als User laufen, aber eben (ohne PA, mit ALSA in Reinform) auch MPD als User mpd.
<holgersson-guest> Man kann Ubuntu viel vorwerfen, aber etliches läuft tatsächlich einfach erstmal nur, weshalb mich die Umsetzung hier mal interessieren würde :)
<bekks> holgersson-guest: Vielleicht bringt Dich dieser Artikel weiter?: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PulseAudio
<kubine> Title: PulseAudio › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<holgersson-guest> Um die Frage nochmal konkreter zu Formulieren: Läuft PA auf Ubuntu im System- oder Usermodus und läuft MPD auf Ubuntu als jeweiliger User oder als User „mpd“?
<bekks> holgersson-guest: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MPD/MPD_auf_der_Benutzerebene
<kubine> Title: MPD auf der Benutzerebene › MPD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<holgersson-guest> bekks: OK, danke. Ubuntuusers verwendet konsequent sudo, oder? D.h. wenn kein sudo vor einem Befehl steht, ist es immer ein Userbefefehl (das, was anderenorts durch $ und # kenntlich gemacht wird)?
<bekks> holgersson-guest: Exakt.
<holgersson-guest> OK, danke. Dann war's das hier. 
<derklabauter> huhu
#ubuntu-de 2014-08-15
<OERIAS> SCHEISSE!
<jokrebel> *räusper*
<OERIAS> Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Distribution.
<jokrebel> Welches Problem? Mit welcher Distribution?
<OERIAS> Mein Bruder verändert die Einstellung der Tastatur auf Schweizer und ich habe einen österreichischen Keyboard.
<OERIAS> Ich sollte ihn dafür töten. hahhahaah
<jokrebel> und brauchst Du nun Hilfe das wieder zurückzustellen?
<OERIAS> Ja. Weil es französisch Zeichen, und ich möchte Deutsch Zeichen zu Dokumenten geben.
<jokrebel> welche Oberfläche hast Du denn?
<Clumsy83> halli hallo
<jokrebel> Moin
<nasenbaer73> Morgen, mal ne frage, da der kernel prinzipiel alle treiber bereithält wollte ich wissen ob es möglich ist, ubuntu von dem einen laptop auf den anderen zu übertragen, via plattentausch
<tuor-work> hi, ich bin am versuchen zu verstehen wofuer was genau ist bei allem was unter /etc/X11/ liegt. bzw, es faengt ja bei /usr/bin/startx an. Ich weis dass der Xserver macht dass ich graphik und nicht nur text habe und dass startx das alles startet. Aber eben das alles, ich moechte da mal ein wenig mehr "hineinsehen".
<nasenbaer73> dann "nur" noch treiber nachinstallieren
<jokrebel> nasenbaer73: Hab sowas schon des öfteren gemacht. Meist ohne größere Schwierigkeiten.
<nasenbaer73> jokrebel,  wie geht man da vor, und welche schwierichkeiten treten auf ?
<nasenbaer73> *können auftreten
<jokrebel> nasenbaer73: Also ich mach das (schon um Datenverlust entgegenzuwirken) meist indem ich mit einer Kopie der Festplatte arbeite. Die bau ich dann einfach in den "neuen" Rechner und starte. Je nach Grafikkarte ist da dann eventuell noch ein bisschen Nacharbeit nötig.
<BBLLCC> moin
<Clumsy83> moin
<BBLLCC> ich suche ein Festplattengehäuse für mein 1 TB Sata drive 2,5'' usb 2.0. Die Abmaße muss 115x75x13 mm sein. Ich habe bei idealo, ebay und amazon geguckt, habe aber nichts gefunden. Kennt ihr andere webseiten?
<BBLLCC> die muss aus alu sein
<BBLLCC> das Gehäuse meine ich
<jokrebel> tuor-work: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XServer kennst Du bereits?
<kubine> Title: XServer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Clumsy83> vielleicht findest du was bei pearl
<Clumsy83> oder csl-computer
<nasenbaer73> ah jokrebel  dachte das ding würde dann nichtmal starten, weil andere CPU, andere sda / sdb bezeichungeun usw..
<tuor-work> jokrebel, nur so halb. ich glaube das ist mal ein guter start. thx.
<jokrebel> BBLLCC:  Das ist eher was für den Offtopic-Kanal nebenan. Hier geht es um Ubuntu-Support.
<BBLLCC> moin/join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<k0tze_> Jemand mit +OP da?
<k1l_> worum gehts?
<k0tze_> k1l_: pn
<jokrebel_> k0tze_: /join #ubuntu-de-op
<k0tze_> oh super, danke
<k0tze_> Spitzname/Kanal ist aktuell nicht verfügbar: k0tze ??
<k1l_> nach dem ghost muss der release kommen
<k1l_> ich hab dir beide befehle gegeben
<k0tze> ja das releasen hat irgendwie zuerst nicht geklappt, aber jetzt
<k0tze> danke
<k1l_> erst ghost, dann release, dann umbenennen
<k0tze> ja hat geklappt :)
<k0tze> will hier ja keine zombies hinterlassen ;)
<Wabuo> raban123?
<k0tze> jemand ne ahnung wie ich informationen aus der prozessinformationstabelle auslesen kann? ist es ls -l /proc | less ??
<steviehs> k0tze: irgendwo da... 
<k0tze> da?? wo? also Prozesskontrollblock ist wohl der passendere Ausdruck.. Die Frage ist halt welche Informationen dem Sheduler zur verfügung stehen..
<k0tze> Zustand, PID, Priorität, Hauptspeicheradresse, reservierte Resourcen.. müsste es wohl sein, würde es mir nur gern mal angucken, wenn die möglichkeit besteht
<steviehs> Zum angucken nimmt man eigentlich Top, oder willst du es maschinell auswerten?
<k0tze> ne wollt es nur mal gern im Terminal sehen, damit ich es mir besser einprägen kann.. also wenn die werte von top dem sheduler zur verfügung stehen, reicht das auch schon
<SunTsu> k0tze: ps auxww?
<steviehs> Oder so :-)
<k0tze> ja sieht gut aus, danke euch
<Wabuo> hey ho ... ja genau der Trottel der es gerade geschafft hat sein Passwort in den Chat zu schreiben, puh Panikattacke überstanden, Password geändert :P
<Wabuo> So nun zu meinem Problem meine W-Lan Verbindung bricht immer wider zusammen als workaround starte ich den network-manager neu.
<Wabuo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8053181/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<Wabuo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8053145/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<steviehs> Das ist aber ein schlechter workaround :)
<Wabuo> aber de einzige der mir spontan einfiel ;)
<steviehs> Wabuo: ich würde mal nach dem Fehler in Zeile 38 gugln
<Etarius> okay ich glaube ich brauche hilfe … Ubuntu 14.04 http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419537/
<kubine> Title: PS3-Drücker › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Etarius> es sei gesagt dass ich den ps3drücker unter bluetooth mit dem sixad normal in netzwerk bekomme und normal bei den spielen nutzen kann aber nur als usb selber geht da nix
<Lagge> hi all
<Etarius> hallo
<Lagge> Kennt sich jemand zufällig mit rooten von Taplets über Linux aus
<k1l_> Lagge: das guckst du am besten in der community von deinem gerät nach
<Etarius> grafiktabels? oder wie?
<Lagge> Habe ich schon nur ich finde leider nichts was mir hilft
<Lagge> deshalb suche ich hier
<k1l_> dieses ist der ubuntu support. rooten von anderen geräten sit da nicht wirklich die thematik. frag mal in #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<Lagge> ok danke
<Etarius> weiß vielleicht jamend warum derzeit keine gamepads im /dev/input auftauchen bei 14.04?
<Hew4> Hallo. Ich habe gerade aus Versehen Python deinstalliert und anschließend "sudo apt-get autoremove" durchlaufen lassen. Jetzt sind einige Programme weg - kann ich das irgendwie rückgängig machen?
<k1l_> du kannst im log in /var/log/apt/ gucken welche das waren und die dann manuell mit pyhton wieder installieren
<Conan179> hallo, weis jemand wie ich das problem "/usr/bin/net-snmp-config: 236: /usr/bin/net-snmp-config: net-snmp-create-v3-user: not found" beim akutellen snmpd umgehen kann? (es gibt ein bugreport)
<Conan179_a> könnte ein moderator bitte Conan179 kicken? meiner router hat ein neustart gemacht
<k1l_> Conan179_a: das geht nur freenode weit. und das kannst du selber machen mit nickser ghost und release: /msg nickserv help ghost       und /msg nickserv help release
<Conan179_a> achso, tschuldigung
<Conan179_a> oder so
<Conan179> ich hab ubuntu 14.04.1 neu innstalliert und wollte ihne mit snmpd ausrüsten, aner scheinbar gibt es ein problem das verhindert das man ein v3 user anlegen kann (gibt einen bugreport) weis jemand wie ich das probleme umgehen kann sodass es doch geht?
<Conan179> ok danke
<maze-m1> moinsen! ich bin gerade dabei, den Citrix ICA Client nach der Anleitung zu installieren ---> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Citrix_ICA_Client
<kubine> Title: Citrix ICA Client › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<maze-m1> Hab Ubuntu 140.4 auf dem Rechner und das Paket wie beschrieben  modifiziert, bekomm allerdings immer die Meldung: http://paste.debian.net/115769/
<kubine> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<jokrebel_> maze-m1: nimm dist-upgrade
<jokrebel_> maze-m1: Dann werden die kernel auch aktuallisiert und erst dann (nach anschluißendem Reboot) ist Dein System tatsächlich auf neuestem Stand
<maze-m1> ah, vielen dank! ich probier das mal
<maze-m1> meisnt du denn, dass es an dem Kernel liegt?
<jokrebel_> maze-m1: nicht zwangsläufig; wär schon denkbar, dass da dann nach nem reboot immer noch ein Porblem mit icaclient sein könnte. Dann hätt ich gern die komplette Ausgabe von "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get distupgrade"
<maze-m1> Also bei dem "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" bekomm ich immernoch die Meldung:
<maze-m1> Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
<maze-m1>  icaclient
<maze-m1> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<maze-m1> meinst'de, ich sollte mal neustarten=
<maze-m1> ?
<jokrebel_> nach nem neuen Kernel unbedingt
<jokrebel_> und icaclient ist vermutlich ein Fremdpaket (oder gar anderweitig ins System gequetscht worden)?
<_d4vid> hallo an alle
<_d4vid> habe ein problem .. meine daten auf der andere partition verschwunden weil ich falsches befehl benutzt hab in dem ich meine bitcoin ordner in die andere partition verschieben wollte und des mit meinem home ordner symlinken wollte und der befehl lautete ln -s /media/videos/ .bitcoin und die daten weg auf der /media/videos/ gibt die moeglichkeit die daten zu retten?
<maze-m1> jokrebel_: okay, danke dir erstmal :)
<maze-m1> bin erstmal wieder weg! 
<_d4vid> der richtige befehl sollte lauten ln -s /media/videos/.bitcoin .bitcoin was ich aus versehen den pfad nicht vollstaendig zu ende schrieb :( was soll ich jetzt tun? kann ich meine daten trotzdem noch retten die auf der /media/videos waren
<_d4vid> versuch grad mit ddrescue .. mal sehen ob er die gerettet krieg 
<_d4vid> natuerlich sind meine coins auch mit weg :/
<_d4vid> kann mir jmd noch ein tipp geben wie ich noch versuchen koennte die verlorene daten zu retten?
<koegs> durch "ln -s /media/videos/ .bitcoin" verschwinden aber nicht deine daten auf /media/videos O.o
<_d4vid> sind aber :(
<_d4vid> der ganze verzeichnis weg
<koegs> in welchen order hast du das ausgeführt?
<_d4vid> *das
<_d4vid> in home
<koegs> dann ist da jetzt nur ein symlink .bitcoin der auf /media/videos zeigt, mehr nicht
<_d4vid> erst habe ich den ordner .bitcoin nach /media/videos verschoben
<koegs> ausser du hast noch mehr gemach
<koegs> +t
<_d4vid> ich hab nur sudo unlink .bitcoin gemacht im home ordner
<_d4vid> und danach ihn geloescht
<k0tze> hast du das Verschieben zufällig irgendwie unterbrochen? hatte so auch schonmal datenverlust
<_d4vid> nein
<koegs> ist /media/videos eine eigene partition?
<_d4vid> ja
<koegs> dann mounte die doch  mal testweise nach /mnt und schaue ob die daten noch da sind
<_d4vid> ok
<_d4vid> ich warte bis der ddrescue das image fertig erstellt hat von der partition
<k0tze> hast das garnicht versucht? nochmal neu einzubinden(mounten)?
<_d4vid> nein :(
<k0tze> wäre jawohl das erste was man versuchen sollte ;)
<_d4vid> alles weg :(
<_d4vid> image.dat: sauber, 10/30531584 Dateien, 1966898/122096384 Blöcke
<_d4vid>  
<_d4vid> ok danke und bye .. 
<mandy_> servus
<mandy_> kann mir bitte einer helfen ?
<mandy_> hab kein zugriff auf mein usb stick ... offensichtlich fehlt modul fat
<mandy_> wie bekomme ich das wieder hin?
<jokrebel_> mandy_: Was für Ubuntu-Version ist das? Und wie kommst Du daruf, dass da ein Modul fehlt?
<jokrebel_> +a
<mandy_> noch 13.10
<mandy_> lsmod  | grep fat bleibt leer
<jokrebel_> mandy_: Dass dafür der Support eingestellt wurde ist Dir bekannt?
<mandy_> :-/ iss aber sicher kein 13.10er problem
<jokrebel_> mandy_: Schließt Du woraus?
<mandy_> weil modul fehlt das wär in jeder Ubuntu version gift :-P
<jokrebel_> jede Version hat ihr eigenes Modul IIRC
<mandy_> und die fat module wurden dann einfach so entfernt???
<mandy_> möcht nur wissen wo bekomm ich die her und wie binde ich sie ein 
<mandy_> bitte bitte bitte
<jokrebel_> ich habe keine Ahnung, wo man nicht mehr supportete Sachen herbekommen könnte.
<MisterX> moin, habe gerade nach update 12.04 → 14.04 einen systemstart in eine grub rescue konsole mit der vorherigen fehlermeldung "error: file not found."
<jokrebel_> mandy_: Was genau spricht dagegen, wenn nun schon die Probleme anfangen (sie werden mit sicherheit nicht weniger werden) endlich wieder auf supporteten Stand hochzuziehn?
<MisterX> gibt's da schon ne best-practice irgendwo, an der ich mich langhangeln kann…?
<mandy_> keine Zeit der geht 2wochen auf reise 
<mandy_> und zwar morgen früh 
<jokrebel_> mandy_: Dann! Aktuelle Live-CD mitnehmen und benutzen ;-)
<mandy_> -_-
<koegs> mandy_: ist der stick mit FAT oder exFAT formatiert?
<mandy_> fat ... iss ne Karte drin von einer Cam
<jokrebel_> mandy_: Dass der Support im Juli endet ist schon länger bekannt. Wenn Du Distributions-Upgrades so ungern machst wär es für Dich vielleicht besser auf dem LTS-Zweig zu bleiben.
<koegs> mandy_: dann mal bitte die ausgaben von "sudo fdisk -l" und "dmesg" in ein nopaste
<mandy_> das war auch so gedacht auf 14 umzusteigen aber erst nach dem Urlaub 
<koegs> !nopaste > mandy_ 
<kubine> mandy_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<mandy_> http://nopaste.euirc.net/index.php?id=8b2c5502e6
<kubine> Title: euIRC.net nopaste (at nopaste.euirc.net)
<mandy_> ntfs und Android wird sauber eingebunden 
<koegs> eigener kernel oder sonst irgendwas besonderes?
<mandy_> mal probiert aber später wieder ausgetaucht  gegen einen Standard Kernel
<mandy_> über aptitude 
<mandy_> gut möglich das der Fehler in der Zeit entstanden ist 
<mandy_> eher selten das hier ein fat-datenträger dran hängt 
<koegs> was sagt denn "uname -a"?
<mandy_> fusefat fehlt
<mandy_> ist dass das Paket?
<mandy_> Linux TravelMate 3.11.10 #2 SMP Tue Jul 1 14:51:45 CEST 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mandy_> fehler der GUI
<mandy_> http://nopaste.euirc.net/index.php?id=a310861d41
<kubine> Title: euIRC.net nopaste (at nopaste.euirc.net)
<jokrebel_> mandy_: "bad superblock" geht der Stick denn an nem anderen Rechner?
<mandy_> jipp! und andere fat sd-cards  reagieren gleich 
<mandy_> bzw sticks
<mandy_> DVD läuft ext2/4 läuft NTFS läuft
<mandy_> mom reboot
<mandy_> nicht besser
<mandy_> modinfo vfat ... error: module vfat not found
<jokrebel_> mandy_: Das Linux TraveMate 3.11.10 ist die Antwort auf "uname -a"? Sieht für mich erstmal nach "outdated Ubuntu" und dann auch noch mit "non-Ubuntu-Kernel" aus. Wer soll sowas fixen?
<mandy_> ??? iss das kein org kernel ????
<jokrebel_> *think* und in der Zwischenzeit wär der halbe do-release-upgrade vielleicht schon abgearbeitet.
<jokrebel_> Aber ich halt mich jetzt wieder raus.
<bastl> hallo, während des upgrades 12.04 -> 14.04 hat meine TOchter die SIcherung mal kurz raus gemacht.... Ich war nicht zuhause ... :-/
<testdr> mann .. wie kommt so eine kleine an den Sicherungskasten?
<bastl> System bootet, bleibt aber mit nem grafischen Screen und der Maus stehen.
<bastl> die kleine ist 15 ...
<Etarius> alles gute zum geburtstag sagt ich nur …
<ppq> basti, boote im recovery-modus und stoß das upgrade nochmal an
<jokrebel_> bastl: Ungut. Was sagt "sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade"? Bitte in nem PasteBinService
<ppq> basti, das sollte erkennen, dass es abgebrochen wurde und anbieten, dinge zu reparieren
<ppq> basti, der befehl ist 'sudo do-release-upgrade'
<bastl> ppq: wie komme ich in den recovery modus. von grub aus? gdm startet nicht.
<ppq> basti, genau
<ppq> bastl, 
<guest683> wenn ein neuer kernel über apt-get update eingespielt wird, rebootet er danb automatiach?
<testdr> bastl: shift taste drücken beim booten .. 
<ppq> guest683, nein
<jokrebel_> guest683: Nein
<bastl> terminal 1 ist da.
<ppq> bastl, dann halt dort, ja
<bastl> kann ich das upgrade auch von da neu anstoßen ?
<bastl> k
<bastl> tx
<guest683> kann man ihm das mit parameter sagen?
<jokrebel_> guest683: sudo reboot macht das
<bastl> keine neue Freigabe gefunden ...
<bastl> hmm
<bastl> botte mal neu,
<jokrebel_> bastl: Ungut. Was sagt "sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade"? Bitte in nem PasteBinService
<guest683> jokre	bel das os soll sich über cronjob aktuell halten, also muss ixh ihn dann immer noch rebooten lassen
<guest683> ?
<ppq> per cron sollte man nur sicherheitsaktualisierungen installieren, das sind in der regel keine kernel
<jokrebel_> guest683: find ich jetzt nicht die beste Idee. Aber theoretisch kann man das ja nach "sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" mit "&& sudo reboot" anfügen.
<bastl> jokrebel_: er will 4 neue und 19 aktualisieren.
<bastl> gabs nicht was mit reconfigure-all ??
<jokrebel_> bastl: Zeigs halt einfach in nem Nopaste
<jokrebel_> !paste > bastl 
<kubine> bastl: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<bastl> ehm, würde ich ja, nur ist copy paste von einem rechner auf den anderen immer so kompliziert, vorallem, wenn ich auf dem einen nur ein terminal hab ;-)
<bastl> und für nene terminal irc weiß ich keinen client ...
<bastl> geschweige denn wie man ihn bedient ;-)
<mandy_> cul man liest sich
<jokrebel_> !pastebinit > bastl 
<kubine> bastl: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<jokrebel_> bastl: Das gibt Dir nach dem Pasten eine recht kurze URL die sich leicht abtippen lässt.
<bastl> cool
<winsBlack> guten abend
<jokrebel_> hi
<bastl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8055815
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bastl> jokrebel_: das ist wohl nur dist-upgrade
<bastl> dpkg-reconfigure -a ??
<jokrebel_> bastl: Mal abgesehn davon, dass da ein aufräumen wie im Text empfohlen nicht schaden könnte. Ja, bitte die komplette Ausgabe auch von update
<guest683> jokrebel wieso soll sich mein headless server aktuell halten, wenn nicht mit cron?
<guest683> *wie
<bastl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8055834/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel_> guest683: Manuell? Ich würde Kernelupgrades nicht automatisiert haben wollen.
<guest683> aber updates soll er automatiach machen...
<guest683> wie wenn nicht über cron?
<jokrebel_> guest683: Immer noch: Manuell? Ich würde Kernelupgrades nicht automatisiert haben wollen.
<jokrebel_> und wie es klappen könnte schrieb ich bereits
<guest683> sry war afk
<guest683> die anderen updates sollen aber immernoch automatisch installed werden
<guest683> gubts dafür keine standardfunction ?
<jokrebel_> guest683: Vielleicht ist das was für Dich http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Aktualisierungen/Konfiguration?redirect=no#unattended-upgrades ...Um unattended-upgrades manuell (ohne GUI) zu aktivieren, muss man ...
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration › Aktualisierungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bastl> guest683: gibts keine blacklist  ??
<guest683> thx für lnk
<winsBlack> entschuldigung wenn ich störe aber kann es sein das postgres sql etwas mit den Ubuntu-nutzern zu tun hat?
<sdx23> winsBlack: genauer?
<winsBlack> ich hab heute nämlich von 12.4 auf 14.04 geupgradet da war schon bei der installation so eine komische fehlermeldung aber das rauschte so schnell an mir vorbei das ich kaum lesen konnte
<winsBlack> und nun kann ich mich nicht mehr einlogen weder über die oberfläche noch über den terminal
<sdx23> sondern?
<testdr> winsBlack: wie, wo, was? In die DB, mit was. .. oder in den Rechner, X11.. ssh?
<jokrebel_> Und warum meinst Du dass das mit postgres zu tun haben muss?
<winsBlack> ich bekomme keine fehlermeldung mehr raus es sei denn ich geh über den absicherten modus rein und lass die prüfung drüber laufen
<winsBlack> und da wird mir gesagt das irgendwas mit postgres veraltet ist
<sdx23> Was passiert beim Einloggen jeweils?
<jokrebel_> winsBlack: Bist Du Dir sicher, dass das do-release-upgrade gänzlich und ohne Fehler durgelaufen war?
<jokrebel_> +ch
<winsBlack> starten der sitzung fehlgeschlagen im terminal weigert er sich konsequent das passwort welches richtig ist zu akzeptieren
<testdr> winsBlack: läuft denn postgres überhaupt?
<winsBlack> wenn es mit den usern nix zu tun hat sollte es eigentlich nicht laufen
<sdx23> winsBlack: tipp das Passwort im User-Prompt im Terminal ein, um sicher zu gehen, dass es richtig ist (anderes Tastaturlayout o.ä. möglich=
<sdx23> das mit postgres ist für das Einlog-Problem vollkommen irrelephant.
<c_korn> guten abend. ich wollte gerade einen meiner root-server von Ubuntu 12.04 auf 14.04 aktualisieren. über SSH und in einer screen anwendung. beim starten von do-release-upgrade erhalte ich aber folgende warnung: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8055993/ ich denke bei einem root server, der sonstwo steht habe ich keine andere möglichkeit, als hier Ja zu sagen. da die aktualisierung in screen läuft, kann ich mich ja auch wieder einklinken, fa
<c_korn> lls die verbindung abreißt.
<winsBlack> hab ich auch schon gemacht sdx aber erweigert sich standhaft
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sdx23> winsBlack: dann ist das Passwort eben falsch.
<sdx23> c_korn: ja, was ist die Frage? Bzw. sonst: Management-Console falls du hast.
<testdr> c_korn: Du hast ein backup der wichtigen DAten? Denn wenn es doch schief geht, dann werden die lieben Computerbetreuer dort den REchner kurzerhand wieder auf den Ursprungszustand zurücksetzen und das ist dann ohne Daten..
<c_korn> testdr: ok, also wenn ich backup habe kann ich loslegen. management console habe ich leider nicht :/ also drückt mir die daumen
<testdr> c_korn: wofür brauchst Du denn jetzt das upgrade? Du weißt, dass 12.04 noch etliche Monate unterstützt wird?
<jokrebel_> Monate? Jahre!
<jokrebel_> Und ein do-release-upgrade auf nem gemieteten Server klappt meist eh nicht wie ich hörte
<MartyB4> Hallo! Habe ein Update von 12.04 auf 14.04 gemacht. 14.04 mach mächtig Probleme! Mauszeiger ist in Unity nicht sichtbar! In KDE war das nach dem Update ebenfalls so. Jedoch konnte ich das Problem durch ändern des Mauszeigerthemas beheben.
<c_korn> ok, ich brauchte es eigentlich nicht. dachte, wenn ich das upgrade angeboten bekomme ist das ein zeichen für baldiges support ende. aber wie ich sehe läuft das für den aktuellen 12.04.05 release erst April 2017 aus. also halte ich erstmal die füße still. danke! :)
<MartyB4> Doch in Unity nützt dies nichts! Und beim KDE Sperrbildschirm ist die Maus ebenfalls nicht zu sehen. Und gerade hatte ich noch einen Kernel-Oops.
<MartyB4> Weiß jemand eine Lösung für das Mauszeigerproblem?
<MartyB4> Ausloggen aus KDE geht übrigens auch nicht. Der Rechner geht stattdessen in den Sleep-Modus (Standrechner).
<testdr> MartyB4: wo? In Unity? KDE? .. laufen beide? Wo ist der Mauszeiger im Loginmanager?
<MartyB4> Im Loginmanager kann ich den Mauszeiger sehen. In Unity nicht
<MartyB4> Und im KDE Sperrbildschirm ist der Mauszeiger ebenfalls nicht sichtbar
<testdr> MartyB4: wenn Du Dich als "Gastuser" anmeldest, ist der Mauszeiger dann auch weg?
<pog> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Clumsy83> kennt sich jemand mit dem tor-netzwerk aus und ob ich es via synaptic installieren kann oder besser runterlade?
<testdr> Clumsy83: willst Du tor nutzen oder einen tor-node aufbauen?
<Clumsy83> was wäre denn besser kenne mich damit noch nicht aus
<testdr> Clumsy83: dann nimm zum Einstieg "tails" (live-Version), da ist alles drin zum Probieren und sich damit bekannt zu machen
<Clumsy83> dann werde ich mir tails mal anschauen vielen dank
<testdr> Clumsy83: kannst das iso sogar in einer vm, z.B. in qemu laufen lassen, spendierst ihm 1GB Speicher und einen core von der CPU und kannst dann aus Deinem System sehen ob die Daten wirklich verschlüsselt raus-/reingehen
<Clumsy83> welche vm kannst du mir unter ubuntu empfehlen?
<testdr> qemu
<Clumsy83> thx
<pog> was ist eigentlich das genaue gegenteil von apt-get install (ich moechte den Stand von vorher).
<k1l> apt-get remove
<k1l> apt-get purge  #wenn du auch die configs gelöscht haben willst
<testdr> das ist aber nicht der vorherige Zustand.
<testdr> das gilt nur, wenn das paket definitiv vorher nicht schon in einer alten Version installiert war
<pog> der vorherige Zustand zu erreichen ist glaube, gar nicht so einfach.
<pog> fuer mich reicht mal remove und purge
<testdr> bei btrfs gäbe es die Möglichkeit mit snapshots für jedes Update zu arbeiten und dann kann man einfach den alten snapshot zum aktuellen Stand machen
<pog> testdr: das muss ich mal austesten.
<pog> das waere gut.
<testdr> pog: such mal per google, da gab es bereits Hinweise wie man sogar automatisch solche snapshots anlegen kann, wenn ein paket-update gemacht wird.
<testdr> btrfs taugt aber zur Zeit wohl nur für Tests. Meine alte Partition mit btrfs von 12.04 machte mit 14.04 nur Probleme, die erst weggingen nachdem die Daten komplett auf eine neue 14.04-btrfs-Partition übertragen waren.
<pog> ok, testdr
<pog> ich bin noch an meinem quassel-client-qt, aber irgendwie ist dort der Wurm drinn, andere koennen sihc mit dem quassel-core verbinden.
<martin__> guten tag 
#ubuntu-de 2014-08-16
<cseipel> ist es normal das bei ubuntu lts 14.04 Die folgenden Pakete sind zurückgehalten worden: linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<cseipel> rauskommt?
<Clumsy83> guten morgen
<Clumsy83> bekomme ich programme für das mac os unter ubuntu ans laufen?
<Clumsy83> es geht um das spiel Guild Wars 2 wofür es eine mac-version gibt.die windowsversion läuft bei mir nicht mit hilfe von wine
<Rochvellon> darling soll das können, ähnlich wie wine. aber keine ahnung, wie weit das projekt fortgeschritten ist
<Rochvellon> zumindest die webseite ist nicht erreichbar
<Clumsy83> danke
<funky1> hi leute, ich hab nen intel nuc DN2820FYKH hatte ubuntu 14.04 druf installiert vor ein paar monaten, dann habe ich vor eine woche ubuntu update ausgefuehrt und nun bootet er nicht mehr und fragt mich ein boot media/device zu selektieren
<funky1> hat jemand ne idee wie ich das wieder hinbekomme
<funky1> ?
<arno-nym> Hallo. Gibt es die Möglichkeit, eine bestehende Xubuntu-Installation im Nachhinein zu verschlüsseln? Also on-the-fly? Sodass ich im Idealfall schon vor dem Boot ein Passwort eingeben muss?
<jokrebel_> funky1: Was ist denn die genau Meldung (alle zeilen bitte in einen NoPasteService siehe Topic)
<jokrebel_> funky1: Und ist da nur Ubuntu drauf oder auch noch andere Betriebssysteme (Dualboot)?
<funky1> jokrebel_: nur ubuntu, kein dualboot, und findet kein boot medium
<jokrebel_> funky1: Worauf hattest Du installiert? Ist da vielleicht irgendein USB-Stick oder so, der jetzt nicht mehr dranhängt?
<funky1> ne, hatte auf internet ssd installiert
<funky1> interne
<funky1> ich nehme mal an das ubuntu update irgendwas im boot loader veraendert hat und jetzt uefi probleme macht
<nagetier> funky1, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur - dann wäre dies die richtige Wiki-Seite
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> mit UEFI hab ich leider noch keine praktische Erfahrung. Aber da hat vielleicht GRUB Probleme. Du solltest mal die einschlägigen Artikel über UEFI und Grub-Reparatur studieren. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Grundlagen  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Bootmanagement  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur
<kubine> Title: EFI Grundlagen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<funky1> ok, ich werde mal probierne von einem usb stick ne live version oder so zu booten, mal gucken ob das ueberhaupt funktioniert...
<basti> hi there. i bricked my tp link wr1043nd and am trying to debrick using the rs232 method. but i dont see the ouput i am suposed to. all i see is nonsens (ëûûû[ûû[ûÛû«ºªšºÚj)
<sdx23> basti: this is a german channel concerned with ubuntu. Your problem seems offtopic (although probably only wrong baudrate).
<basti> ups. sorry. war ich wohl im falschen fenster...
<basti> ps: baudrate "sollte" stimmen (115200)
<sdx23> Nö, wenn sie stimmte, würdest du keinen Müll bekommen.
<basti> so soll sie leut wiki zumindest sein
<jokrebel_> Da kommt es auch auf die Start/Stop/Steuerbits an
<Gabi> hi guys , what does mean "Lietz" in deutsch ?
<jokrebel_> Gabi: This is an german spoken Support-channel for Ubuntu-Questions. Your question may be answered in #ubuntu-de-offtopic. Also you cant try ##german
<Guest29845> Hallo, bin gerade etwas Ratlos - wenn ich - find / -name *.py 2>/dev/null - aus einem Verzeichnis unterhalb von ~ aufrufe bekomme ich ein anderes Ergebnis, wie wenn ich es direkt aus ~ aufrufe.
<Guest29845> jmd ne Idee woran das liegen könnte?
<jokrebel> Guest29845: Unterschiedliche Berechtigungen der Verzeichnisse vielleicht?
<Longbottom> Guest29845: Möglicherweise hast du eine .py Datei in einem der Verzeichnisse.
<Guest29845> jokrebel: Die entsprechenden Verzeichnisse gehören alle dem selben user mit den gleichen Berechtigungen 777 - sollte das denn nicht egal sein, wen ich find mit / sage ab wo es suchen soll?
<Guest29845> Longbottom: ja, das ist so, aber ich verstehe nicht warum sich find dann so verhält
<sdx23> 777 ist böse. Davon ab: was Longbottom sagt.
<sdx23> Guest29845: der * wird schon zum Aufruf evaluiert, und nicht an find weitergereicht, wenn da eine .py Datei ist.
<Guest29845> Ein User hat per default 777 in seinen Verzeichnissen
<Longbottom> Guest29845: Überleg mal, was die Shell aus *.py macht, wenn sie eine Datei entsprechenden Namens in dem aktuellen Verzeichnis findet.
<jokrebel> Guest29845: Nein, 777 ist nicht normal
<Guest29845> jokrebel: Sorry, es ist 775, habe mich vertan
<Guest29845> OK,find / -name "*.py" 2>/dev/null tut was ich erwartet habe - ich verstehe es aber noch immer nicht
<Longbottom> Guest29845: Mach mal 'echo *.py' und 'echo "*.py"'. Dann siehst du, was deine Shell jeweils daraus macht.
<jokrebel> Guest29845: Auch nicht 755 ist normal
<k0tze> hallo zusammen. hab hier nen ebook reader (trekstor ebook player 7) und würde ihn gerne einhängen. müsste man ja eigentlich nur die schnittstelle (/dev/??) mounten!? woher weiß ich welche datei in /dev/ die richtige ist?
<jokrebel> k0tze: Im Systemlog schaun was sich beim anstöpseln tut.
<k0tze> jokrebel: kern.log?
<jokrebel> k0tze: "tail -f /var/log/syslog" aufrufen - ein paar mal enter am schluß zur besseren übersicht - dann anstecken
<jokrebel> k0tze: Aber ein normales Ubuntu würde das dann (wenn lesbar) automatisch einhängen eigentlich.
<k0tze> jokrebel: ja hab auch nur irgendeine wpa/wlan0 nachricht bekommen, sonst hat sich nichts getan als ich es eingestöpselt habe, wird dann wohl eher nicht funktionieren!?
<Guest29845> jokrebel: unter centos scheint 775 Default zu sein
<jokrebel> Guest29845: Hier ist aber nicht CentOS
<jokrebel> Guest29845: Abgesehen davon möchte man als Eigentümer nicht, dass die Gruppenmitglieder "alles genau wie ich" können.
<Guest29845> jokrebel: ja, ich weis - sorry
<Guest29845> jokrebel: unter centOS ist der user = die gruppe
<Guest29845> jokrebel: umask 0002
<Guest29845> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, ich habs geschnakkelt
<testdr> Guest29845: unter ubuntu ist der user auch eine gruppe!
<testdr> Guest29845: sofern man so einen Vergleich überhaupt ziehen kann, nur weil der gleiche Bezeichner sowohl bei user als auch group auftaucht
<k0tze> jokrebel: hat sich erledigt, akku war nur fast komplett leer unter windows hatte er ihn damals trotzdem erkannt, hab ihn aufgeladen und jetzt gehts. danke!
<Guest29845> q^-0,
<metachar> Hallo, gibt es eine einfache möglichkeit bei nautilus neue orte hinzuzufügen?
<metachar> Ich weiß, es gibt lesezeichen
<metachar> aber das reicht mir nicht
<ppq> vielleicht über diese xdg geschichte von freedesktop.org
<metachar> Das einzige was ich gefunden habe war patchen von hand http://askubuntu.com/questions/325518/how-can-i-edit-nautilus-places-sidebar-and-unity-quicklist
<kubine> Title: How can I edit Nautilus Places sidebar and Unity QuickList? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<metachar> und das finde ich total unakzeptabel
<ppq>  hm, wohl doch nicht. http://askubuntu.com/questions/237349/how-to-define-completely-new-xdg-user-dirs
<kubine> Title: unity - How to define completely new xdg-user-dirs? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<ppq> wenn du die vorgegebenen, die nautilus unterstützt, nicht brauchst, kannste dir die aber umdefinieren
<metachar> Nein ich will einen neuen ort hinzufügen
<metachar> ich hab einen ordner in meinem Home
<metachar> der heißt "Games"
<metachar> da sind so nette indie und freeware spielchen drin (und auch ein spiel auf GOG.com gekauft)
<metachar> würde ich halt ziemlich knorke finden, wenn das direkt neben "Musik" und "Videos" stehen würde
<jokrebel> metachar: Warum genau reicht Dir ein Lesezeichen nicht? Damit kann man gut zurechtkommen finde ich.
<metachar> Es ist ziemlich weit unten
<metachar> da guck ich dann so erst als zweites hin
<metachar> Irgendeine möglichkeit, die lesezeichen zumindest über dem punkt "Geräte" darzustellen?
<metachar> das würde die situation verbessern
<jokrebel> metachar: Schon mal nen Rechtsklick auf den Ornder in der Seitenleiste probiert? Da ist alle untereinandern und auch die Lesezeichen superleicht aufrufbar.
<metachar> du meinst in der unity sidebar?
<jokrebel> ...oO( manchmal ist es weniger anstrengend sich an die Gegebenheiten des Systems anzupassen als viel Energie in den Versuch zu investieren, das System an seine Wünsche anzupassen )
<jokrebel> metachar: Ja
<metachar> ja, okay, da werden wenn ich das nautilus symbol anklicke die lesezeichen zusammen mit den orten angezeigt
<metachar> Mensch, linux soll doch so konfigurabel sein :o) 
<metachar> Hatte schon mir schon die dconf optionen von nautilus angeschaut
<metachar> und nichts gefunden
<metachar> naja, okay das ist gut fürs erste
<jokrebel> metachar: Mag gut sein, dass man das in irgend einer Datei abändern kann
<metachar> Ein grund, warum die orte hardkodiert sind? (Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war das in gnome2-nautilus nicht so?)
<jokrebel> metachar: Ich lieb inzwischen diese Art des Direktzugriffs
<jokrebel> metachar: Das alte Gnome ist tot
<metachar> Ich kann mich auch ehrlich gesagt daran erinnern, dass es in früheren versionen von gnome 3 nicht so war
<metachar> ...
 * jokrebel war mit Gnome nie wirklich warm uns ist schon lange auf anderen Desktops tätig.
 * metachar finded immer noch Gnome > KDE
<metachar> aber das ist eher was für offtopic ;)
<metachar> hmm, vielleicht könnte ein upgrade auf nautilus 3.12.2 was bewirken
<jokrebel> metachar: Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt oder wie? Welches Ubuntu mit welchem Kernel und welche Nautilusversion hast Du denn aktuell? Und wie würdest Du versuchen an das "andere" ran zu kommen? (Ist es das wert?)
<metachar> ubuntu 14.04.01 mit kernel 3.13.0-34-generic (hmm was sollte der kernel hier ändern) und nautilus 3.10.1
<metachar> Ich würde mal ubuntu-backports aktivieren und schauen ob es da eine neuere version gibt
<jokrebel> nur so auf gut Glück? Käm mir nicht in den Sinn sowas. Backups hast Du ja hoffentlich.
<metachar> What could possibly go wrong?
<metachar> ;)
<metachar> nein, echt jetzt
<metachar> was sollte schief gehen
<metachar> Wichtige daten habe ich ja eh nicht hier drauf
<jokrebel> metachar: Wie "Spielbar" oder "Produktiv und deshalb ausfalsicher/wichtig" Dein System sein muss oder ist kannst nur Du beurteilen.
<metachar> wow
<metachar> warum habe ich gpackagekit installiert
<metachar> hmm
<jokrebel> metachar: Weil Du gern an Deinem System rumbastelst?
<metachar> nein, sondern weil ich das paket gnome-core installiert habe
<metachar> ...
<metachar> okay, ist nichts in ubuntu-backports 
<metachar> ich geb dann erstmal auf
<xunhil> hallo
<xunhil> habe lubuntu. laptop geht nach dem zukalppen in den ruhestand. dann bekomme ich den aber nicht mehr zurück, da Platte verschlüsselt ist, und die bot Partition auf dem ubs sitck ist
<xunhil> obwohl ich bei den Energieeigenschaften alles deaktiviert habe!
<xunhil> hmm?
<phillip> xunhil: was passiert wenn du ihn aufklappst?
<xunhil> Er soll einfach NICHTS machen
<testdr> xunhil: je nach Hardware kann es immer überraschungen geben - da hilft nur eines: zuerst Testen und dazu gehört natürlich im nicht-verschlüsselten Zustand
<xunhil> dann muss ich erst wieder einschalten, und dann kommen lauter verschiedene Farben
<xunhil> d.h. Monito wechselt die Farebn, es kommt kein login Fenster
<xunhil> ich kann jetzt nicht entschlüsseln, ich arbeite damit
<jokrebel> xunhil: geh mal in die power-management-settings
<xunhil> also Energie Einstellungen meinst du, ja
<xunhil> da habe ich ALLES deaktiverit
<jokrebel> ich meine http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xfce4-power-manager
<kubine> Title: xfce4-power-manager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<xunhil> ja ist doch die Enrergieverwaltung, meinte ich ja
<xunhil> da bin ich schon lange drin
<jokrebel> angeblich ist das nicht das selbe
<xunhil> doch natürlich, habe es sogar mal kurz von der konsole aufgerufen. das ist halt in deutsch
<xunhil> und jetzt?
<jokrebel> mag ähnlich Einstellmöglichkeiten haben...
<xunhil> nciht ähnlich, das ist xfce4-power-manager
<xunhil> was passiert wenn man den dienst deaktiviert, also --quit eingibt
<xunhil> bricht das system dann nicht zusammen? bzw. geht das dann?
<jokrebel> xunhil: #2 hier könnte ein Workaround für Dich beinhalten https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1232103
<kubine> Title: Bug #1232103 “Computer suspends when lid is closed, but it shoul...” : Bugs : “xfce4-power-manager” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<xunhil> ich schau mal 
<SonasuSuu> servus
<Luyin> moin
<xunhil> hop YA
<xunhil> jokrebel: ja es geht jetzt :)
<xunhil> prima
<xunhil> habe einfach im logind.conf  den wert auf ignore gesetzt 
<xunhil> HandleLidSwitch=ignore
<xunhil> anderes Problem mit skype. fürher hat es eignetlich immer geklappt. Jetzt kann ich nach dem start von skype mich nicht mehr anmelden. Kenn jemand das Problem?
<jokrebel> Super
<jokrebel> xunhil: Falsche Skype-Version. Wo ist die her?
<xunhil> von skype
<jokrebel> ja
<xunhil> jokrebel: ja von skype hab ich die geholt :)
<jokrebel> oO - manuell installiert? oh je
<jokrebel> xunhil: Wie genau wurde das installiert? Was war das für eine Datei? Weist Du auch wie Du die sauber wieder runter bekommst? In den Partner-Quellen wäre ein funktionfähige Version. Vorher muss aber wohl das "reingequetsche" sauber entfernt werden. 
<xunhil> ja als deb paket
<xunhil> dpkg -i 
<jokrebel> warum nicht per apt?
<xunhil> ja weil es ein .deb paket war
<xunhil> ja ich hatte aber auch vorher glaub ich per apt-get install skype
<xunhil> gemacht
<xunhil> und es ging auch nohct
<xunhil> instalieren, ja war alles o.k. , auch starten ging
<jokrebel> xunhil: klar, weil Du erst die Partner-Quellen aktivieren musst um an die aktuelle Version zu kommen.
<xunhil> aber, beim anmledeversuch heisst es dann skype konnte KEINE Verbindung herstellen
<jokrebel> richtig, weil Skype die älteren Versionen nicht mehr unterstützt seit kurzem.
<xunhil> achso jetzt wie was ?
<xunhil> ich muss Partnerquellen aktivieren? wo in den Aktualisierungen, und welche?
<jokrebel> alles was Du installiert hast erstmal sauber entfernen. Dann die Quellen anpassen. apt-get update & dist-upgrade drüberlaufenlassen. Dann die 4.3.0.37er Version von Skype installieren.
<xunhil> meinst ud mit Quellen anpassen apt-get update oder die URL
<jokrebel> http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at extras.ubuntu.com)
<xunhil>  diese URL hinzufügen
<jokrebel> xunhil: apt-get update ließt in den (vorher eingestellten) Quellen
<xunhil> aber danach müsste doch automatisch die neue Version mit apt-get install installiert werden?
<jokrebel> über die GUI ist es meist sogar nur noch anzuhaken (Unabhängig heißt es da)
<xunhil> im Ubuntusoftware center meinst du?
<jokrebel> bin ich mir jetzt nicht so sicher was passiert da Du ja eine Version _nicht_ per apt installiert hast. 
<jokrebel> xunhil: Dadrüber käme man per Umweg auch hin glaub ich.
<xunhil> sonst kann man doch nur noch per synaptic was anklicken zum isntallieren
<xunhil> oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden
<jokrebel> also ich komm hier über die Dash auch direkt zu "Software-Paketquellen"
<jokrebel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Canonical_Partner und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Canonical_Partner sind für Dich xunhil noch hilfreich. Aber wie gesagt würd ich das händisch reingekloppte vorher sauber entfernen.
<kubine> Title: Canonical Partner › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<xunhil> ja werde ich machen. danke dir
<xunhil> ciao
<kruffwuff> hallo
<flattyre> habe ein alternatives system auf einer anderen hd das ich gelegentlich benötige. dann stöpsele ich die eigentlichen hd's ab und die alternative dran. dieses sollte möglichst zuverlässig vom netz getrennt sein. wie kann ich das am leichtesten realisieren?
<kruffwuff> wie kann ich herausfinden welches Skript ausgeführt wird, wenn ich die Bildschirm rotieren taste an meinem X220t drücke? xmodmap keycode 162 = XF86RotateWindows NoSymbol XF86RotateWindows
<ppq> flattyre, netzwerkkabel ziehen
<jokrebel> flattyre: Wie vom Netz trennen? Stromnetz? LAN? ... aber egal, abstöpseln ist das was sicher funktioniert.
<flattyre> so habe ich es bisher gemacht, jedoch vergesse ich das manchmal.... dachte an eine softwarelösung...
<ppq> das geht nur mit virtualisierung - zuverlässig ist das auch nicht
<ppq> und du müsstest das windows halt neu installieren in der vm
<jokrebel> so nach dem Motto "if UUID=xxy... then "no Network" - fürchte das würde nicht einfach und auch lange nicht so zuverlässig gehn.
<jokrebel> flattyre: Kleb nen Zettel auf die alternativ-Festplatte "LAN ausstecken!" ;-)
<bekks> flattyre: Deinstallier die Netzwerkkartentreiber ;)
<jokrebel> und wenn dann doch mal ein Update gemacht werden sollte? ;-)
<bekks> offline update. :)
<ppq> braucht man ja nicht, ohne netzwerk
<jokrebel> Versionitis kann so einen Wunsch schon mal auslösen [/OT]
<dreinull> Kann mir jemand beim Kauf eines neues PC helfen? 
<k1l_> dreinull: das klingt wie für #ubuntu-de-offtopic gemacht :)
<dreinull> k1l_: Wenn du meinst, dann mache ich das natürlich gerne auch dort :)
<flattyre> da ich ja manchmal vergesse das netzwerkkabel zu ziehen ist das nicht zuverlässig. Außerdem könnte der zettel abfallen:).  es handelt sich um eine ubuntu-installation. updates sind für meinen fall nicht wichtig. dachte daran das für das netzwerk zuständige kernelmodul zu deinstallieren oder so was in der richtung. aber kann der ami dann trotzdem zugriff auf mein system erlangen?
<ppq> wenn du networking deaktivierst, gibts von außen keinen zugriff mehr, es sei denn deine hardware ist kompromittiert
<ppq> was eher unwahrscheinlich ist ;)
<flattyre> hat jemand einen link zur hand oder muß ich die suchmaschine meines vertrauens bemühen?
<dasjoe> "ifconfig eth0 down" sollte schon ausreichen
<blingbling> wie kann ich vlc so steuern, wie den media player, also mit den Fn+Cursor up/down/left/right beim Thinkpad?
<jokrebel> blingbling: In den VLC-Einstellungen bei Hotkeys entsprechend festlegen sollte man meinen.
<blingbling> und das wirkt sich auf die GUI aus?
<jokrebel> warum sollte sich die GUI-Einstellungen nicht auf die GUI auswirken? *grübel*
<blingbling> noe, geht nicht. Key wird nicht erkannt :p
<jokrebel> dann wird wohl diese Spezial-tasten-Kombination nicht durchgereicht. Dann wurd ich andere festlegen und vielleicht mal in den Tastatureinstellungen schaun ob man es dort weiterreichen kann.
<musca> blingbling:  was hast Du denn eingestellt?
<jokrebel> blingbling: Aber ggf. läßt sich das mit der Fn-Taste nicht so ohne weiteres lösen.
<blingbling> als key? - Das gleiche wie bei dem media player: Fn+Cursor down als start/stop
<blingbling> naja, beim media player funktioniert es ohne zutun.
<bekks> Das liegt an der Windowsimplementation der Funktion der Fn Tasten.
<musca> erzeugen diese Tasten ACPI-Ereignisse?
<flattyre> seitdem ich mein systempasswort zurücksetzen musste, werden zum kopieren von dateien auf einen usb-stick rootrechte verlangt. wie kann ich den normalzustand wieder herstellen?
 * jokrebel wüsste nicht, was das mit Passwort neu setzen zu tun haben soll.
<jokrebel> flattyre: Warum und wie musstest Du welches Passwort zurücksetzen?
<jokrebel> flattyre: Und wo wird der Stick eingehangen und mit welchem user und Rechten?
<flattyre> habe das passwort zum anmelden vergessen. (rootpasswort?) zum zurücksetzen habe ich beim systemstart über eine root-shell einige befehle nach anleitung eingegeben. außerdem wird nach dem passwort für den schlüsselbund gefragt der mir auch abhanden gekommen ist.
<jokrebel> flattyre: Vielleicht ist das Schlüsselbundpasswort dran schuld? Setz doch das auch zurück.
<jokrebel> geht bei "Passwort und Verschlüsselung"
<flattyre> werd ich probieren, muß dazu nur von der anderen festplatte starten.
<flattyre> danke an die ubuntu-de community sagt *flattyre*:)
<martin__> guten abend 
<bekks> moin
<martin__> moin is auch gut hehe
<nagetier> moin ist immer gut
<ubu> moin
<_moep_> moin
<ubu> sonderkündigungsrecht, wollte ich nochmal mitteilen bezüglich telekom
<bekks> Hat nichts in diesem channel zu suchen.
<ubu> scheiße
<ubu> sry jungs
<martin__> gibt es noch jemanden hoer der wie ich linux mint 17 benutzt ??
<bekks> Nein, weil das hier ein Ubuntusupportchannel ist.
<nagetier> martin__, mag es geben, Themen dazu werden hier aber nicht behandelt
<k1l> !mint > martin__ in den mint kanälen gibts davon sicher welche :) 
<kubine> martin__ in den mint kanälen gibts davon sicher welche :): Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<martin__> ohh ok sry war nur eine frage 
<k1l> martin__: war ja auch nur eine antwort :)
<martin__> gibt es auch mint chats in deutsch ??
<k1l> siehe die meldung vom bot (kubine)
<ubu> einige seiten die ich ansurfe sollten in deutsch angeziegt werden allerdings sind diese dann in englisch - ubuntu oder browser problem?
<nagetier> sollte man imho der suchmaschine beibringen können
<ubu> avm.de auch?
<nagetier> hm..
<k1l> browser setting, würde ich tippen
<nagetier> dann sag es der avm seite
<ubu> kann dort keine auswahl treffen 
<ubu> ich guck mal
<nagetier> kann ich mir nicht corstellen
<nagetier> v
<ubu> öhm k1l deutsch ist als erstes angegeben im browser
<k1l> welcher browser, welche ubuntu?
<ubu> firefox, 12.04 x64
<k1l> probier mal den private modus und guck obs noch englisch ist
<ubu> ja ist deutsch hatte aber bei den sprachen english gelöscht
<ubu> ich starte mal den browse rneu moment
<ubu> sollte passen danke k1l
<k0tze> Nabend, würde gern etwas Sle
<k0tze> speicherplatz von einer ntfs partition zu meiner ext hinzufügen... gibts en gutes tool unter linux?
<k1l> gparted. aber das musst du von einer live-cd machen. und die ntfs (wenn es die windows partition ist) würde ich mit den windows eigenen tool der systemsteuerung verkleinern
<k0tze> ja das tool windows tool hat eigentlich immer gute dienste ohne datenverlust geleistet.. hätte es jetzt auch damit gemacht..
#ubuntu-de 2014-08-17
<cseipel> Die folgenden Pakete sind zurückgehalten worden: linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic  das problem haben laut google einige nur gibt es irgendwie keine sinnvole lösung xD 
<cseipel> ich höre immer nur man kann ein upgrade erzwingen sollte man aber nicht.  :(
<cseipel> ist das problem normal unter ubuntu lts?
<cseipel> bzw. meine frage ist eher wird das bewusst so gehändelt
<mrkramps> cseipel, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mrkramps> über die automatischen aktualisierungen sollte das normalerweise nicht passieren, aber ggf. ist ein neustart erforderlich, damit diese aktualisierung abgeschlossen wird
<Nexus3> Moin
<PBeck> hi
<jokrebel> Warum kann ich ein per WLAN angebundens Gerät nicht erreichen. OpenSSH-Server läuft. Aber von nem anderen im LAN klappt noch nicht mal Pingen. Fehler: Destination Host Unreachable
<jokrebel> in ungekehrter Richtung Ping und ssh kein Problem.
<bekks> Firewall, in allen beteiligten Geräten inkl. WLAN-Router/AP.
<jokrebel> sollte im LAN nicht vorhanden sein. Ansonsten klappen ja auch alle SSH-Verbindungen intern. Möglicherweise wurde auf dem einen (zu dem ich nicht hinkomme) was verändert. Wie find ich das raus?
<subz3r0> ? :D
<sash_> jokrebel: Ich hab letztens mal einen AP zwischengehabt, der LAN- und WLAN-Geräte voneinander getrennt hat. Die waren zwar alle im selben Subnetz, ich konnte aber von den WLAN-Geräten nicht auf den Server, der per LAN angeschlossen war, zugreifen.
<sash_> (Wieso auch immer man das so generalisiert lösen wollen sollte).
<jokrebel> Ah jetzt gehts. Glaub das lag da dran, dass im Router noch jede Menge alter Einträge vorhanden waren und die jetzige IP des nicht zu erreichenden Rechners früher mal die die IP des Rechners war von dem aus ich zugreifen will ;-)
<Rochvellon> also doch routingprobleme xD
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: Wieso "doch"?
<Rochvellon> jokrebel: habs mir schon gedacht :)
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: Gedacht ist aber nicht erwähnt *g*
<subz3r0> günstigen tplink router kaufen, dd-wrt installieren und vlans einrichten ;)
<jokrebel> subz3r0: Und das würde mich dann vor einer "alte-Einträge-Hölle" bewahren?
<sash_> jokrebel: Nutzt du kein DHCP?
<jokrebel> doch - nur ändert sich durch Umbauten ab und an die MAC/OS-zuordnung ;-)
<brubaker> Hallo
<jokrebel> hi
<brubaker> weiss jemand genau wo ich ein bugreport für Ubuntu-Gnome zum Thema Druckprobleme aufmachen kann und worauf ich achten sollte?
<jokrebel> auf launchpad
<jokrebel> brubaker: Aber mal langsam, was für Probleme hast Du? Welches Ubuntu?
<brubaker> trusty
<brubaker> 14.04.1
<brubaker> (64 bit Ubuntu-Gnome)
<jokrebel> unity? Welcher Drucker? Was klemmt?
<brubaker> Kein Unity. HP Multifunktion. Kein Ausdruck, keine Fehlermeldung.
<brubaker> Epson cx-11nf
<jokrebel> HP-Drucker werden normalerweise sehr gut unterstützt. Ich hatte mit HP noch nie Probleme. (Außer mit dem Drucker selbst)
<brubaker> unter 13.x lief und laeuft er auf nem anderen laptop
<jokrebel> was jetzt HP oder Epson?
<brubaker> ups 
<brubaker> Epson
<brubaker> sorry
<brubaker> (hab noch ein HP daher)
<jokrebel> brubaker: Epson können schon mal auch etwas zickiger/frikeliger sein.
<brubaker> mehrere support seiten sind bereits gescheitert mit imho unprofessionellen ansätzen bzw hausmannskost ohne echtes debugging
<jokrebel> brubaker: Wie hängt der wo dran?
<brubaker> im netzwerk, pingbar, wlan via laptops
<brubaker> wie gesagt keine fehlermeldung beim druckanstoß
<jokrebel> also per LAN? oder WLAN? am Router?
<brubaker> schlicht nichts, kein ergebnis, keine fehlermeldung.
<brubaker> Ja am router per kabel.
<jokrebel> cx-11nf? Find dieses Modell schon gar nicht. Ist der sehr neu?
<brubaker> nein gar nicht. jahre alt.
<jokrebel> Die Bezeichnung stimmt auch?
<brubaker> wie gesagt von dem anderen laptop aus kann ich drucken, da laeuft ein 13.x ubuntu.gnome
<brubaker> ja
<brubaker> (ich sitze gerade daneben *g)
<brubaker> cx11- das N steht für network und das F fuer fax
<brubaker> willst du kurz lachen? drucken geht zwar nicht mehr aber endlich kann ich aber über das ding via netzwerk scannen (simplescan, sane) 
<brubaker> s/ich aber/ich/
<jokrebel> Ist das vielleicht ein "AL-CX11"?
<brubaker> Ja korrekt. das AL steht aussen nicht mit dran
<jokrebel> welchen Trteiber nutzt Du?
<jokrebel> *Treiber
<brubaker> du meinst laut 'system-config-printer'?
<jokrebel> keine ahnung was 'system-config-printer' ist *g*
<brubaker> :)
<brubaker> okay, dann erklaer mal welchen treiber du bitte meinst. 
<brubaker> wie kann ich dir das zur verfuegung stellen?
<jokrebel> Na den Druckertreiber den Du ausgewählt hast beim einrichten (über CUPS?)
<jokrebel> oder "Drucker einrichten" prozedur
<brubaker> AL-CX11
<brubaker> darf ich fragen wohin du mit mir willst? also was du vor hast. ich hab viel hinter mir.
<jokrebel> öffne mal bitte einen Browser und geh nach localhost:631
<brubaker> okay
<brubaker> weiter
<jokrebel> da jetzt beim Reiter "Drucker" - steht er da?
<brubaker> PRINTERS:  AL-CX11	AL-CX11	192.168.178.31	EPSON AL-CX11, ESC/PageS Filter	Idle
<jokrebel> öhm 
<jokrebel> Was produziert diese Ausgabe? 
<brubaker> das ist, mit ausnahme der spaltenübersachriften, das was mir der Reiter PRINTERS anzeigt. copy paste
<brubaker> s/spaltenübersachriften/spaltenüberschriften
<jokrebel> also auf dieser Webpage steht normalerweise _einiges_ mehr. Zeig mal einen Screenshot bitte.
<brubaker> okay mom
<brubaker> nur zur sicherheit: hier war ich http://localhost:631/ dahin bin gewechselt http://localhost:631/printers/
<brubaker> screenshot kommt
<jokrebel> ah - den Drucker dann auch nochmal anklicken
<jokrebel> muss wie http://localhost:631/printers/HP-LaserJet-4-Plus lauten
<brubaker> http://i.imgur.com/6YaQJmH.png
<brubaker> okay
<brubaker> done
<brubaker> http://i.imgur.com/uDObRHs.png
<brubaker> http://localhost:631/printers/AL-CX11
<jokrebel> wenn Du da jetzt bei Maintenance klickst kannst Du normal "testseite drucken" auswählen.
<jokrebel> also bei Dir halt auf Englisch
<jokrebel> Die IP stimmt?
<brubaker> ja. done.
<brubaker> job war zu sehen, job ist weg. nix passiert.
<brubaker> kein ausdruck, keine fehlermeldung.
<jokrebel> brubaker: Was tut/tat sich am Drucker selbst?
<brubaker> wie gesagt nada
<brubaker> nichts
<brubaker> empfaengt keine daten wie es scheint
<jokrebel> keine Lämpchenveränderung? Dort im ggf. vorhanden Display irgendwas?
<brubaker> zero
<brubaker> aber ich kann dennoch seine tonerfuellstaende abrufen zB
<brubaker> (nicht gemacht, nur ne anmerkung)
<jokrebel> Na wenn Der Druckhob laut CUPS korrekt beendet wurde, wurde er anscheinend zum Drucker gesand und mit OK entgegengenommen.
<brubaker> und wo kann man das pruefen?
<jokrebel> Klappt denn ein Selbsttestdruck am Drucker?
<brubaker> ja, wie gesagt von dem anderen linux laptop aus kann ich auf den drucken
<brubaker> selbsttest geht auch *g
<jokrebel> hm
<brubaker> also wo faengt das debugging an?
<brubaker> auf der cmd line bin ich soweit fit
<jokrebel> der Epson al-cx11 esc pageS flilter ... treiber ist wo genau her und wurde wie genau installiert?
<brubaker> drei aussagen dazu: nach der linux installation direkt den gefundenen eingebauten installiert, nix. den von gedda getestet (http://www.gedda.info/?p=132), nix. der letzte ist von ubuntuusers, nem admin der ihn mir frisch kompiliert hatte, nix. dreimal das gleiche verhalten.
<kubine> Title: The Epson AcuLaser CX11NF Colour Laser MFD with Linux | gedda.info (at www.gedda.info)
<brubaker> @kubine: danke dennoch.
<brubaker> jokrebel: ich sehe eine echte moeglichkeit in einem debugg. dafuer muss man sich auskennen. daher meine idee mit dem ticket bei ubuntu. oder kannst du printer debugging? waere mir eine freude. 
<bekks> jokrebel: Nutzt Du etwa die DNS Einträge deines Router? (Als Nachfrage zu dem WLAN Problem von vorhin)
<jokrebel> brubaker: Bezüglich Epson hab ich mein Wissen auch nur von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Epson-Ger%C3%A4te und Konsorten da ich mit Epson nur ganz wenig Persönliche Erfahrung habe. Vielleicht ist da ein Forenbeitrag bei Unbuntuusers sinnvoller falls nicht die nächsten paar Stunden hier sich noch jemand einmischt (oder Du im Englischen Hauptkanal #ubuntu auch noch mal fragst.
<kubine> Title: Epson-Geräte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> bekks: Möglicherweise? 
<bekks> brubaker: Hast Du ma auf http://www.openprinting.org/printers nachgesehen, und ggf. den dort beschriebenen Treiber verwendet?
<kubine> Title: Printer List | OpenPrinting - The Linux Foundation (at www.openprinting.org)
<bekks> jokrebel: Wer ausser Dir kann das denn sagen? :)
<brubaker> jokrebel: Mein letzte versuch bei ubuntuusers ist hier beschrieben: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/multifunktionsgeraet-epson-cx11nf-treiber-inst/  Bin bereit mit jemandem das hier durchzugehen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems .. 
<kubine> Title: [Multifunktionsgerät] EPSON CX11NF-Treiber installieren klappt nicht › Drucken, Scannen, Faxen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<brubaker> bekks: das mit dem openprinting versuche ich sofort mal.
<jokrebel> bekks: Naja - ich hab mich da nie groß drum gekümmert, da alles was ich braucht auch lief (sprich: es steht das meiste auf "Standard"=
<brubaker> kubine: das ist lustig, du findest das was ich gerade posten will <3 danke.
<bekks> jokrebel: Was nichts darüber aussagt, ob du in deinem Netz die Rechner per IP oder per Namen ansprichst :)
<bekks> !bot > brubaker 
<kubine> brubaker: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<jokrebel> bekks: Meist sprech ich sie per Namen an und das klappt auch. Manchmal musste ich mir auch die IP raussuchen damit es klappte. Mehr weis ich darüber nicht, sorry,
<brubaker> bekks: http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Epson/Epson-AL-C1000 sieht ungut aus, aber den von avasys hatte ich drin und der tat auch nicht. funktioniert allerdings in 13.x vom anderen laptop aus.
<kubine> Title: Printer: Epson AL-C1000 | OpenPrinting - The Linux Foundation (at www.openprinting.org)
<brubaker> wozu ist der bot gut? dokumentation? egal unwichtig.
<bekks> jokrebel: Und du pflegst aber keine /etc/hosts auf jedem einzelnen Rechner, oder?
<jokrebel> bekks: Außer dass es im Router eine (inzwischen) ellenlange Liste gibt, wo die MAC, IP und Namen hinterlegt sind. Manche Namen kamen mehrfach mit unterschiedlichen IPs und MACs vor (klar, es wurde immer wieder mal was umgebaut - ne HD zog in nen anderne Rechner um ... ect.)
<jokrebel> nein
<jokrebel> brubaker: Da hättest Du auch gleich drauf hinweisen können, dass Du da schon seit Wochen im Ubuntuusersforum drüber bist :-/
<brubaker> hab ich am anfang getan
<jokrebel> ach ja? Hatte von Anfang an mitgelesen. Muss ich wohl übersehn haben?
<brubaker> [18:03] <brubaker> mehrere support seiten sind bereits gescheitert mit imho unprofessionellen ansätzen bzw hausmannskost ohne echtes debugging
<bekks> jokrebel: Ja, das liegt einfach daran, dass die Leasetime im DHCP Server im Router zu hoch eingestellt ist.
<jokrebel> brubaker: Was keinerlei Hinweis auf den Forenbeitrag enthält...
<jokrebel> brubaker: Hast Du es denn, wie von axt empfohlen schon mal per USB versucht?
<bekks> 0817 185542 < brubaker> jokrebel: Mein letzte versuch bei ubuntuusers ist hier beschrieben: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/multifunktionsgeraet-epson-cx11nf-treiber-inst/
<kubine> Title: [Multifunktionsgerät] EPSON CX11NF-Treiber installieren klappt nicht › Drucken, Scannen, Faxen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> oh - sorry
<brubaker> np
<bekks> brubaker: Kannst du mir bitte mal den openprinting Link zu deinem Drucker geben bitte?
<jokrebel> brubaker: Siehe Diesbezüglich "Außerdem solltest Du USB anschließen. LAN birgt zusätzliche Stolperstellen. Funktioniert es über USB, kannst Du auf LAN wechseln." vom 7.8.
<brubaker> bekks: ja, aber der ist dort nicht exakt aufgefuehrt. entweder als CX21 oder als AL.C1000 statt dem CX11. dnnoch?
<brubaker> jokrebel: ich kann von dem anderen laptop auf den drucken.
<jokrebel> und?
<bekks> brubaker: Ich würde das so lesen, dass dein Drucker dort also gar nicht aufgeführt ist.
<brubaker> bekks: ja. nicht exakt mit der modellbezeichnung. aber wenn die druckereinrichtung nach der linux installation ihn im netz findet, wird das korrekte modell angegeben zB
<brubaker> jokrebel: ich habe kein passendes usb kabel
<bekks> 14Was nicht heisst, dass der Druckertreiber dann auch nur im Ansatz funktionieren sollte :)
<brubaker> :) korrekt
<bekks> brubaker: Lösungsansatz: Per USB anschliessen und http://askubuntu.com/questions/261976/how-to-get-an-epson-al-cx11-printer-working nochmal durchgehen.
<kubine> Title: printing - How to get an Epson-AL-CX11 printer working? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> brubaker: Beim "anderen Laptop" passt wohl sowohl Treiber als auch Anbindung. Bei dem, dem es nicht geht gehört das noch eingegrenzt ob es am Treiber oder Anbindung liegt. Steck ihn halt einfach mal per USB dran  (wie axt es bereits vor ner Woche vorschlug) und Du weist(!) ob es am Treiber oder der Anbindung fehlt.
<brubaker> bekks: das bei askubuntu ist auch von mir 
<bekks> brubaker: Ja deswegen auch "nochmal".
<bekks> Ich habe das schon gelesen, dass das von Dir ist ;)
<brubaker> jokrebel bekks: okay - ich zaubere mal ein usb kabel wo her. mom
<jokrebel> ...ach - plötzlich gehts doch oder wie?
<brubaker> mal sehen. ich muss was mit vielen adaptern bauen..melde mich gleich
<jokrebel> brubaker: Bitte nicht irgendwas mit Adaptern basteln sondern das "P>roblemkind" zum "Problemrechner" tragen und richtig direkt per USB anstecken. Danke.
<brubaker> re
<brubaker> bekks: okay, das passt zu meiner aktion gerade. hab mir ein kabel beim nachbarn unten geliehen 
<brubaker> aeh jokrebel meinte ich sorry!
<brubaker> so problemrechner ist am problemdrucker angeschlossen per usb
<brubaker> wird erkannt.. (AL-CX11)
<jokrebel> Na dann mal _so_ einrichten und schaun ob der Treiber funktioniert.
<brubaker> installation ohne fehler, testseite fail
<brubaker> kein ausdruck, keine fehlermeldung
<jokrebel> dann liegts wohl am Treiber 
<jokrebel> welchen Treiber (und von woher) hast Du denn jetzt da genommen?
<brubaker> der drucker assistent erkennt ihn ja unter seinem name
<brubaker> s/name/modell/
<jokrebel> was nicht zwangsläufig heißen muss, dass der dann auch den "wirklich passenden" Treiber installiert.
<brubaker> jokrebel: sag doch mal wo ich das nachsehen kann auf der cmd line welchen er installiert hat bitte
<brubaker> oder wo der liegt, welche endung der hat damit ich mal austauschen kann
<jokrebel> weis ich jetzt so aus der Pistole auch nicht
<bekks> Dateiendungen sind irrelevant.
<bekks> Und so ein Treiber besteht aus mehr als einer einzigen Datei.
<brubaker> ja ich weiss (file) aber die fuerhren welche neuerdings
<bekks> "file" sind Dateiendungen egal.
<brubaker> korrekt
<brubaker> das meinte ich
<brubaker> ich würde ja am liebsten den "treiber" von anderen laptop verwenden
<brubaker> dort tut es ja
<brubaker> sieht da jemand ne moeglichkeit die praktikabel waere?
<bekks> Hast Du versucht den Treiber wie unter askubuntu.com von Dir beschrieben neu zu kompilieren?
<brubaker> verhunzen kann ich an "dem" laptop wohl eh nix mehr *g
<brubaker> ja, der axt war sogar so nett mir das zu erledigten wegen ia32 probs
<brubaker> wget von ihm und ab dafuer-- resultat identisch
<bekks> Gerade eben? Mit dem per USB angeschlossenen Drucker?
<brubaker> nein
<brubaker> das nicht
<bekks> Genau das war vorhin der Auftrag.
<brubaker> damn, ging bei mir unter mit dem nachbarn
<jokrebel> ...für cx11-nf findet man nicht mal bei Epson einen passenden Treiber
<brubaker> doch aber da muss man wuehlen bei avysys o.ae.
<brubaker> configure und make install durch
<jokrebel> Andere Frage. Wie brachtest Du den damals unter dem 13.x zum laufen? 
<jokrebel> auch per make-verbiegungen?
<brubaker> Ja, mit der Gedda anleitung. der link ist oben bei
<brubaker> drucker hinzugefügt, testseite fail, keine fehlermeldung
<brubaker> sorry aber fuer mich ist das mind so schlimm wie fuer euch
<jokrebel> "Gedda anleitung" siehe oben ...
<brubaker> muss kurz was essen
<brubaker> :-/
<brubaker> cya bis gleich
<jokrebel> brubaker: Nein - für uns ist es schlimmer, da es nicht unser Problem ist, wir es aber dazu machen.
 * jokrebel schließt dann die 20 links zum Thema Epson-Drucker wieder. Mein RAM wird knapp und ich hab auch "selber was zu tun". So wichtig scheint es ja nicht zu sein.
<_moep_> mehr ram!!11
<jokrebel> _moep_: Schenk in mir ;-)
 * Rochvellon schenkt jokrebel 16 gb ram für nur 150 euro
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: 150€ =/= geschenkt </OT>
<brubaker> re
<brubaker> kann mir noch jemand sagen wie ich einen systemstand wieder hinbekomme von dem aus ich etwas deterministischer testen kann. langsam denke ich es liegt an der kiste hier. bekks oder jokrebel vielleicht?
<bekks> Alle installierten Treiber deinstallieren, z.B.
<brubaker> kann ich das irgendwie nachvollziehen nachträglich und nach monaten? das sind einge versuche zwischen. 
<brubaker> ich dachte an eine art reinstall via apt-
<bekks> Du kannst ansonsten nur das komplette System neu installieren.
<brubaker> ja du hast recht
<brubaker> ich denke ich teste zukuenftig erst in einer vm
<brubaker> ich setze mir eine auf und versuche alles nochmal.
<brubaker> bekks: koenntest du bei einem bugreport ggf mitwirken wollen? spaeter meine ich
<brubaker> erwartet gerade noch jemand was von mir? ansonsten ziehe ich mich dann in meinen kram zurueck ;)
<brubaker> danke an jokrebel und bekks fuer eure hilfe ♥
<bekks> :)
<brubaker> okay.. dann bin ich off
<brubaker> bb
<agentsoul> ich versuche einen SMART-Test von einem Live-Ubuntu-Stick durchzuführen. Es handelt sich um eine Seagate Platte (ST9320423AS) ThinkPad X201 Ich lande immer bei SELF-TEST FAILED mit smartctl bekomme ich "Completed: read failure" wie kann ich die Platte testen
<bekks> Der Test sagt doch sehr offensichtlich: "completed: read failure" und "SELF-TEST FAILED".
<bekks> Das reicht doch als Grund, um sich eine neue Platte zu kaufen.
<agentsoul> Naja der test sollte so etwa ne Stunde brauchen und gibt failed schon nach 3 Minuten aus und macht nicht weiter
<agentsoul> oder anders gesagt smartctl -H device gibt SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: Passed
<jokrebel> Dann steht halt schon nach 3 Minuten fest, dass alles weitere Testen sinnlos wäre?
<agentsoul> Quasi Teil der Frage kann der Test nicht ausgeführt werden oder ist die Platte hin?
<dasjoe> Die Platte ist hin
<agentsoul> jupp habe jetzt mal das Seagate Tool laufen lassen der Rechner geht zurück.
<agentsoul> Ach so refurbished ThinkPad da hätte man erwarten können das der Händler mal die Platte checkt.
<agentsoul> nicht ebay Großhändler. Pfffffff
<agentsoul> Also nicht ebay Händler sondern von einem seriösen Händler, dachte ich.
<jokrebel> wo ist das ubuntu-relevante dabei?
<Fussel> refubished sagt ja schon quasi aus, dass da mit nix zu rechnen ist, sorry für ot
<Fussel> !ot agentsoul 
<Fussel> oh
<jokrebel> !ot > agentsoul 
<kubine> agentsoul: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<agentsoul> smart werte mit ubuntu live versucht auszulesen und mit smartctl
<jokrebel> Fussel: das > ist wichtig ;-)
<agentsoul> bin ja ruhig, Danke
<jokrebel> agentsoul: Das ist ja ok - aber die Hardwäre/Händler/Ebay... Geschichte nicht mehr.
<Fussel> danke jokrebel leider bis zum nächstenmal hat das mein holzhirn vergessen :D
<mone> hallo, ich habe ein problem mit meinem  cd-laufwerk, es startetnicht, kann mir da jemand behilflich sein?
<mone> oder hat da jemand eine idee? ich habe ubuntu 14.10 und möchte gerne cds brennen.... aber es klappt nicht
<jokrebel> was heißt "startet nicht"? Mit verschiedenen CD/DVD versucht? 
<mone> ja, beschriebene und unbeschriebene
<mone> bis vor 4 monaten hat es noch geklappt
<jokrebel> mone mit 14.10 bist Du Deiner Zeit aber voraus. Das ist noch im Alphastadium und wir hier noch nicht supportet.
<mone> achso, aber ich hatte das problem auch schon unter 13.10
<jokrebel> wieso hast Du denn schon 14.10 am laufen?
<mone> deswegen habe ich unter anderem upgedatet weil ich dachte das problem wäre damit behoben..
<jokrebel> 14.04 ist was man beteiben will
<mone> meine ich 
<mone> ich mine 14.04 sorry
<jokrebel> zeig mal ein lsbrelease -a und ein uname -a in nem pastebinservice bitte.
<mone> soll ich das so im terminal eingeben?
<jokrebel> zeig mal ein lsb_release -a und ein uname -a in nem pastebinservice bitte.
<mone> es tut mir leid, ich verstehe nicht so recht
<jokrebel> im Terminal eingeben, alles inclusive der Eingabe koieren und zB. bei paste.ubuntuusers.de hochladen. Dann den Link uns hier rein geben
<jokrebel> *kopieren
<mone> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS Release:	14.04 Codename:	trusty
<Rochvellon> schon mal alle anschlüsse auf mainboard und laufwerk getestet, dass die richtig stecken? es kann aber auch möglich sein, dass das gerät defekt ist
<mone> nein das habe ich noch nicht getan
<mone> gibt es da eine anleitung für dummies?
<jokrebel> mone: Kannst Du denn davon zB. eine LiveCD starten?
<mone> nein, ich hab grad ne dvd drin
<mone> sie startet nicht
<bekks> Hat das Ding jemals von einer CD/DVD gebooted?
<mone> ja letzte mal vor 4 monaten oder so
<mone> ich hatte ne cd gebrannt
<jokrebel> Wie viele verschiedene Medien hast Du denn probiert zu starten?
<mone> mehrere
<jokrebel> ...und vergiss was vor 4 Monaten war, das ist für Dein heutiges Problem ziemlich unaussagekräftig.
<mone> verzeihung. ich habe jedoch überhaupt keine ahnung von pcs, so dachte ich jede info wäre von bedeutung 
<jokrebel> gehn die Medien auf nem anderen Gerät? 
<mone> ja, auf dem computer von einer freundin funktionieren sie
<mone> da wird gefragt was mit der cd geschehen soll
<jokrebel> Hat dieser PC mehrere Betriebssysteme drauf?
<mone> nein nur ubuntu 
<mone> auch 14.04
<jokrebel> Hast Du eine ubuntu-Live-CD rumliegen?
<mone> nein leider nicht
<jokrebel> kann ruhig auch ne ältere sein
<mone> nein leider gar nichts der gleichen
<jokrebel> Laptop oder Desktop?
<mone> bitte? ich habe einen laptop falls das die frage ist
<mone> lifebook AH530
<mone> Intel® Pentium(R) CPU P6200 @ 2.13GHz × 2 <- Prozessor
<jokrebel> mone: Gegebenenfalls hilft ein reinigen der Leseeinheit schon. Aber da sollte man schon ein klein wenig Ahnung davon haben. 
<mone> gibt es eine anleitung?
<mone> oder anderweitige lösungsansätze? im forum finde ich nichts laien-gerechtes
<Rochvellon> also es gibt spezielle reinigungs-cds, die das laufwerk reinigen sollen
<jokrebel> mone: Starte mal in nem Terminal "tail -f /var/log/syslog" und drück ein paar mal ENTER. dann schieb mal eine CD rein. Alles was nach den Leerzeilen (durch das Enter) erscheint mal NoPasten.
<jokrebel> !paste > mone 
<kubine> mone: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: Da halt ich nicht viel davon. Und vermutlich ist so eine heut am Sonntag auch nicht greifbar.
<Rochvellon> hm, was soll denn an diesen so schrecklich sein?
<mone> was heisst den noPasten?
<jokrebel> mone: Hat Dir unser Bot (kubine) genauer erklärt.
<mone> ahh ok 
<mone> ich glaube das terminal arbeitet gerade
<mone> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419547/
<kubine> Title: cd laufwerk problem › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> mone: Der Befehl läuft endlos. Alles was in diese LOG geschrieben wird, wird nach und nach erscheinen. Wichtig wären die Zeilen, die unmittelbar nach dem einlegen der CD kommen
<mone> achso
<mone> moment
<jokrebel> mone: Deshalb sagte ich auch - befhel starten - mehrmals ENTER - dann CD einlegen und alles ab den ENTER pasten
<mone> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419552/
<kubine> Title: cd laufwerk problem 2 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<mone> die letzten 2 zeilen sind es
<jokrebel> mone: Das hat aber nichts mit dem CD-Laufwerk zu tun
<mone> wie?
<jokrebel> mone: Das hat was mit dem WLAn zu tun
<mone> der befehl oder das problem?
<jokrebel> mone: Die letzten 2 zeilen der Ausgabe.
<jokrebel> und wohl kaum für ein CD-nicht-lesen-Problem ausschlaggebend ;-)
<mone> ich habe aber wie mir gesagt, lediglich diesen "tail -f /var/log/syslog" eingegeben
<mone> wohl wahr
<mone> ach verdammt, ich bedanke mich jedoch für die bemühungen..ziemlich nett, danke aber ich glaube das bekomm ich so nicht hin
<mone> schönen abend noch
<jokrebel> mone: Naja ich hätte erwartet, dass da wenigstens Fehlermeldungen bezuglich des CD-Laufwerks kommen.ö
<phillip> hallo
<bekks> jokrebel: Da eignet sich dmesg besser.
<phillip> ich habe wieder ein Problem mit meinen Packetquellen, diesmal unter ubuntu 12.04 wieder ist libreoffice ppa schuld. https://pastee.org/zetr7 habe schon alles was ich als nützlich erachte probiert. Hat jemand noch eine andere Idee?
<kubine> Title: Paste: zetr7 (at pastee.org)
<phillip> (ja ich weiß das die ppa probleme macht, aber ist jetzt zu spät)
<ubu> moin
<ubu> kennt jemand ein programm zur berechnung von sozialabgaben?
<ubu> bzw. Beitragsberechnung in der Gleitzone für 2013 und 2014
#ubuntu-de 2015-08-10
<Perzeus> hallo
<Perzeus> ich habe einen e392-u12 lte stick  wie kann ich den zum laufen bringen
<Yagger> Hallo. Ich habe ein seltsames Problem mit Ubuntu 14.04.3 und IPv6:  Ich habe auf eth0 eine statische IPv6 Adresse vergeben  (in /etc/network/interfaces) und auch dort entsprechend  privext 1 eingestellt)  Die Kiste kommt auch mit der IP Adresse hoch, ist extern erreichbar, wenn ich mir aber die auf dem Interface (eth0) liegenden IP Adresse anschaue (ip -6 a s) sehe ich keinerlei privacy extenion IP addressen.  via sysctl sind die
<Yagger> Was mache ich falsch? :-)
<geser> ich bin zwar noch nicht ganz mit IPv6 vertraut, aber wiedersprichen sich statische IPv6-Adresse und Privacy Extension nicht?
<koegs> geser, Yagger: ein bisschen schon :)
<alexnarf> hi, ich bin neu in sachen kommandozeile, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich eine platte read only einhänge? ich kriege die syntax nicht hin
<ring0> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount#Datentraeger-einhaengen
<ring0> mount -o ro /dev/sda1 /media/magic
<ring0> sda1 und magic natürlich anpassen
<alexnarf> mh was sollte magic sein?
<ring0> der mountpunkt, also irgendein vorher erstelltes verzeichnis
<ring0> sda1 sollte der partition entsprechen, die du da mounten willst
<alexnarf> das verzeichnis sollte ich mit mkdir erstellen?
<alexnarf> (vorher)
<ring0> jo
<alexnarf> *facepalm du rettest mich gerade  =) vielen dank
<ring0> gerne
<ring0> ;)
#ubuntu-de 2015-08-11
<Ordin> Kann mir jemand bei einen Problem helfen? Ich habe ein interaktives Terminal-Programm und möchte diesem nun automatisch (z.B. in einem Skript) Eingaben senden. Ich finde allerdings keinen Ansatz um das zu bewerkstelligen.Kann mir jemand bei einen Problem helfen? Ich habe ein interaktives Terminal-Programm und möchte diesem nun automatisch (z.B. in einem Skript) Eingaben senden. Ich finde allerdings keinen Ansatz um das zu bewerkstellige
<LetoThe2nd> Ordin: ich denke "expect" ist das stichwort das du brauchst.
<Ordin> LetoThe2nd: Das habe ich schon mal wo anders gelesen, aber ich habe das nur für C-Programme gefunden, ich hatte eigentlich auf ein Shell-Programm gehofft
<LetoThe2nd> Ordin: erster google hit für "expect bash": http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/10/expect-examples/
<Ordin> LetoThe2nd: Ok, danke. Ich hatte das sofort ausgeschlossen, weil ich nach einem Bash-Programm gesucht habe, aber das ist ja ehr eine eigene Skript-Sprache, aber ich denke, dass man damit machen kann, was ich will. Vielen Dank noch einmal.
<LetoThe2nd> have fun!
<Ordin> Ich habe eine Frage zu expect. Gibt es auch die Möglichkeit in expect Schleifen, Dateiaufrufe zu machen, oder besser noch die Möglichkeit direkt Bash-Funktionen zu nutzen?
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Ich würde gerne auf meinem Ubuntu 14.04 Server in Apache mod_privileges benutzen um einen VirtualHost als anderen User ausführen zu lassen. Nur leider scheint es das Modul nicht zu geben. Weiß jemand, wo ich es finde?
<NTQ> Also es geht um das hier: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/mod/mod_privileges.html
<sdx23> NTQ: Hier ist kein Solaris Support-Kanal.
<NTQ> Wieso Solaris?
<NTQ> Ach das Modul ist nur für Solaris. -.- Das sehe ich ja jetzt erst.
<NTQ> Wäre dann php5-fpm eher was, wenn ich owncloud als anderen Nutzer laufen lassen will?
<geser> NTQ: sieh dir mal "libapache2-mpm-itk - multiuser module for Apache" an
<NTQ> geser: Danke, das geht gut und einfach. VHosts, in denen keine UserId zugewiesen wird, laufen dann weiterhin als www-data oder muss ich das jetzt überall eintragen?
<geser> muss ich spontan passen. ist schon länger her, dass ich das auf einem System aufgesetzt habe
<passt_> kann mir jemand verraten warum in evince das Scrollen des Mausrads immer zur letzten Seite eines PDFs springt und wie ich das beheben kann?
<stevieh> weg isser.
#ubuntu-de 2015-08-12
<tech9> guten morgen, wie deaktiviert man kabelnetzwerk eth0 in glances?
<k0tze> Tag zusammen, ich wollte mir gern das XBMC installiert, allerdings bekomme ich immer einen Fehler der anscheinend mit "vdr-plugin-vnsiserver" zusammenhängt? Hat jemand einen Rat? Hier die komplette Ausgabe: http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?673779
<k1l> was sagt apt-cache policy vdr-plugin-vnsiserver ?
<k0tze> k1l: http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?673780
<k1l> na super, mal wieder den PPAs den arsch hinterherräumen
<k1l> ls -al /var/lib/vdr/plugins/vnsiserver    was gibt das aus?
<k0tze> Zugriff auf /var/lib/vdr/plugins/vnsiserver nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<k1l> dann leg das mal an
<k0tze> muss sagen hab eben versucht sowohl xbmc und auch vnsiserver zu removen und purgen
<k0tze> habs aber jetzt erstellt
<k0tze> k1l: auch keine Idee mehr?
<k1l> ja gehts? oder gehts nicht?
<k0tze> also das mkdir hat geklappt
<k1l> und dann?
<k0tze> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten des Paketes vdr-plugin-vnsiserver (--configure):
<k1l> und was ist es diesesmal?
<k0tze> k1l: hmm immernoch der selbe fehler... http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?673792
<k1l> nein, nicht der selbe fehler
<k1l> jetzt chown: ungültiger Benutzer: »vdr:vdr“
<k0tze> hmm also irgendwie hat er jetzt einfach kodi installiert, das is ja soweit ich weiß der nachfolger.. wollt nur gern das alte xbmc haben
<k1l> die haben sich umbenannt
<k1l> weil die mit der xbox nichts mehr zu tun haben
<k0tze> mit kodi funktioniert live tv nämlich irgendwie nicht.. hab das tutorial aus dem wiki benutzt, aber er sagt immer das abhängigkeiten nicht erfüllt sind wenn ich das plugin IPTV installieren will
<k1l> ja dein system ist auch total vermüllt
<k1l> aber mit einfach immer wieder blind löschen wird das auch nichts.
<k0tze> was schlägst du dann vor?
<k1l> das install script aus dem PPA scheint nicht zu funktionieren. warum weiß ich nicht.
<k1l> erst fehlte der ordner, jetzt ist kein benutzer angelegt
<k0tze> also wird das eher nix mit IPTV erstmal!?
<k1l> k0tze: nein, du musst jetzt stück für stück die fehler abarbeiten. ich hab keine ahnung was du da rumgefummelt hast und was das PPA da für mist baut
<k1l> also leg jetzt mal den benutzer "vdr" an.
<k0tze> k1l: hab ich
<k1l> dann wieder probieren
<k0tze> fehlermeldung ist schonmal weg 
<k0tze> er sagt jetzt "xbmc ist schon die neueste Version."
<k0tze> ist aber nicht installiert, denke mal liegt daran das kodi installiert wurde
<k1l> mach mal ein "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<k0tze> hab ich, gab einige fehlermeldungen http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?673802
<k0tze> bzw. warnings
<k1l> nopaste mal ein "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" und ein "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<k0tze> http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?673803
<k1l> uname -a gibt was?
<k0tze> "Linux Think 3.16.0-45-generic #60~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 24 21:16:23 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux "
<Ordin> alle Informationen über das aktuelle System: Linux Desktop Kernelversion 64/32 bit
<k1l> k0tze: hast du mal die 32bit architektur hinzugefügt?
<k0tze> k1l: also bewusst zumindest nichts, wenn ich hier nicht irgendwann dazu aufgefordert wurde, dann nicht
<Ordin>  k1l Bei mir sieht das auch so aus und ich habe das ziemlich sicher nicht gemacht, ich habe den erst vor kurzem neu installiert
<k1l> Ordin: der user k0tze hat ein ganz anderes problem
<k1l> k0tze: sudo dpkg --remove-architecture i38
<k1l> k0tze: sudo dpkg --remove-architecture i368
<k0tze> ausgeführt ohne rückgabe
<k1l> nochmal "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<Ordin> welches Sytem benutzt ihr? Die Option full-upgrade gibt es bei mir nicht
<k0tze> 14.04
<k0tze> k1l: http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?673804
<k1l> ok, das paketsystem läuft jetzt zumindest nochmal
<k0tze> k1l: das ist ja schonmal gut, die abhängigkeit ist nur leider trotzdem nicht erfüllt, gibt auch leider keine ausgabe nur das ich den coder des plugins kontaktieren soll
<k1l> k0tze: wende dich bitte an die PPA betreiber
<k0tze> ok, werde ich tun.. vielen dank für die Hilfe!
<k1l> k0tze: und nochmal: xbmc gibts nicht mehr, das ist/heisst jetzt kodi
<k1l> das ist wie raider und twix. auch wenn du den alten namen besser fandest schmeckt das twix genau so
<k0tze> ja klar kenn das noch früher von meiner alten xbox, dachte nur weil kodi das plugin nicht annimmt und im artikel auch stand man könnte xbmc installieren, wollte ich es gern damit probieren..
<Ordin> Kann mit jemand sagen, wie man mit expect richtige Skripte schreibt? Ich meine, da muss doch mehr gehen als spwan, send und expect. Am besten wäre die integration von Bash befehlen.
<geser> also laut COMMANDS in http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/en/man1/expect.1.html sind da ein paar mehr Befehle möglich und auch tcl Befehle (siehe https://www.tcl.tk/man/tcl8.4/TclCmd/contents.htm) sind möglich
<jabba_> nabend
<jabba_> hat schonmal jemand erfahrungen mit dem konvertieren eines "großen" ext4-dateisystems in btrfs  gemacht?
<NTQ> jabba_: Du meinst in-place?
<Robert_Zenz> jabba_, meinst du konvertieren im sinne von kovnertieren, oder im Sinne von "alles wieder d'rauf kopieren"?
<Rochvellon> Robert_Zenz: ich verstehe ihn so, dass das ext4 als btrfs gemountet werden soll ohne das laufwerk neu anzulegen
<Robert_Zenz> Rochvellon, uuhhh...das klingt wie Datenverlust.
<Rochvellon> Robert_Zenz: prinzipiell ist es machbar, da btrfs seine informationen in die freien bereiche von ext schreibt. nur wie das funktioniert, kann ich mangels erfahrung nicht sagen
<leszek> jabba_: habe hier eine 80 gb partition umkonvertiert von ext4 auf btrfs. Hat etwa einen Tag gebraucht, war aber auch keine SSD sondern ne langsame 5200 Umdrehungen HDD
<Lembert> Wie finde ich heraus, ob ein bestimmtes Paket mit apt installiert wurde oder ich das händisch installiert habe?
<jokrebel> lembert in den logs von Apt schaun? 
<_moep_> dpkg -l
<Lembert> hm, das ist schon jahre her, existiert davon noch was? :D
<_moep_> dpkg -l
<leszek> Lembert: falls das paket nicht inder paketquelle ist aber trotzdem installiert ist sollte dir apt-cache policy dir die Quelle für das installierte paket anzeigen. Kommt da /var/dpkg irgendwas raus wurde es manuell installiert
<Ordin> apt-get showauto zeigt eine liste mit allen Paketen, kannst dann per grep deines raussuchen
<Lembert> welche pakete werden mit dpkg -l angezeigt?
<leszek> alle installierten
<leszek> aber ich weiß nicht inwiefern dir dpkg -l dabei hilft die quelle herauszufinden
<Ordin> apt-mark showauto |grep 
<Ordin> müsste es heißen
<leszek> oder apt-cache policy <paketname>
<Ordin> leszek: Wie kann ich daran den Status erkennen
<leszek> Ordin: man sieht die Quelle von wo aus es installiert wurde
<leszek> und was für ein paket installiert wurde
<Ordin> gedit:500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vivid/main amd64 Packages
<Ordin>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Ordin>      3.4.1-0ubuntu1 0
<Ordin>         500 mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt/ precise/main amd64 Packages
<Ordin> Wurde das jetzt automatisch  oder nicht installiert
<leszek> es wurde auf jedenfall per apt installiert und nicht manuell per dpkg
<leszek> Ich merke gerade die Frage von Lembert ist zweideutig
<leszek> und ich rede von banannen und du von birnen
<leszek> *bananen
<Ordin> Lembert: Was willst du denn wissen? Ob du es per Hand installiert hast an apt vorbei, oder ob es als Abhängigkeit installiert wurde
<p01nt3r> nabend. gibt es bei clamav ein plugin für caja?
<sash_> Was ist caja?
<sash_> clamtk gibts
<jokrebel> sash_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/caja ? Was das allerdings mit nem Vierenscanner zu tun haben so fällt mir jetzt grad nicht ein
<jokrebel> *soll
<sash_> jokrebel: Rechtsklick->Scan vermutlich
<jokrebel> ah ja *facepalm*
<sash_> Nautilus-Plugins gibts wohl, caja kennsch net.
<tech9> caja ist nautilus
<tech9> darf wohl nur nicht so heissen
<jokrebel> tech9: Weil es nicht das aktuelle Nautilus ist sondern eben ein Fork (sprich: ab einer bestimmten Nautilusversion anders weiterentwickelt). Wehalb die Nautilus-Plugins eventuell auch nicht klappen damit. tech9 p0int3r
<tech9> joa ob die plugins usw klappen, keine ahnung. Wollte nur sash_ die info geben...nautilus, caja und nemo wohl auch hehe
<tech9> p01nt3r: kannst ja mal caja in der paketverwaltung suchen, vllt gibt es dort ja etwas wegen clamav
<p01nt3r> da gibts nichts.
<p01nt3r> sek.
<p01nt3r> clamtk-nautilus will mit caja nicht
<tech9> was hast du überhaupt vor p01nt3r? dieses clamav im dateimanager integrieren?
<p01nt3r> so in der art ;-)
<tech9> ist doch nur ballast^^
<p01nt3r> lol?
<tech9> vllt gibts es ja etwas auf der herstellerseite dafür
<p01nt3r> habsch schon gesucht
<p01nt3r> und bin nicht fündig geworden.
<p01nt3r> ich schreib mir nen shellscript für drag&drop...
<tech9> sonst installiere dir doch nautilus und ersetze caja :p
<p01nt3r> sry aber ich halte nichts von nautilus.
<tech9> würde vermutlich auch einige konflikte geben
<tech9> oder guckst dir so sachen wie sunflower an, vllt haben die solche plugins parat
<p01nt3r> script steht ;-) trotzdem danke!
#ubuntu-de 2015-08-13
 * {qwerty} ist away (-going offline- by ckras.com)
 * {qwerty} ist away (-going offline- by ckras.com)
 * {qwerty} ist away (-going offline- by ckras.com)
 * {qwerty} ist away (-going offline- by ckras.com)
 * {qwerty} ist away (-going offline- by ckras.com)
 * {qwerty} ist away (-going offline- by ckras.com)
 * mkgs5 ist away (-going offline- by ckras.com)
<LetoThe2nd> {qwerty}: nimmst du bitte diesen auto-away-whatever zeitnah raus? danke!
<LetoThe2nd> mkgs5: (am besten inkl. dem sinnfreien nickname change.)
<dreamon__> gibt es eine einfache möglichkeit eine livecd auf deutsches keyboard umzustellen?
<stevieh> dreamon__: in der Konsole oder wo?
<dreamon__> stevieh, ja
<dreamon__> loadkeys de → dachte das wäre zielführend. Leider nicht so
<stevieh> dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<Fuchs> dreamon__: loadkeys sollte gehen, doch. Du sprichst nicht von unter der graphischen Oberflaeche, oder? 
<dreamon__> Oder wo ist "|" auf der Englischen Tastatur?
<Fuchs> weil da waere es setxklayout 
<dreamon__> Fuchs, Ich bin in einer Gui im Terminal
<Fuchs> dann ist es setxkblayout 
<Fuchs> err
<Fuchs> setxkbmap 
<Fuchs> so 
<dreamon__> Fuchs, Cool.. das geht. Danke
<Fuchs> "im Terminal" ist Wurst, so lange nicht VT. loadkeys is nur fuer VT  (CTRL+ALT+Fi, die Dinger) 
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<DasSaffe> Morgen zusammen
<DasSaffe> Eine Frage bezüglich des autostarts. Ich habe einige Routinen, die ich bei jedem Systemstart durchführen muss. Siehe hier ( http://pastebin.com/dfffX4E0 ). Dafür wollte ich mir ein shellscript schreiben, welches sich darum kümmert, wenn ich den Rechner starte. 
<DasSaffe> Ich habe gefunden, dass man dafür wohl die /etc/rc.local anpassen soll, aber auf der beisspielseite waren lediglich beispiele für Programme, Shellscripts und Dienste. Kann ich diese Zeilen (aus dem pastebin) so in die rc.local übernehmen?
<Fuchs> In der Theorie ja, in der Praxis willst Du daraus ein Skript machen und das ausfuehren. Aber das ist immer noch Murks, 
<stevieh> DasSaffe: sieht zwar nicht elegant aus, aber sollte gehen
<Fuchs> es geht Dir da darum, dass ein Kernel Modul gebaut wird, offensichtlich
<Fuchs> das koennte man mit dkms eleganter machen
<DasSaffe> ergo würde ich ein shellscript erstellen, das ggfs. in /usr/bin ablegen und dort die Zeilen reinkopieren und über die rc.local dieses Script aufrufen? 
<DasSaffe> Also das sind 2 Module, die wir von Fremdanbietern für eine Software bekommen haben. Diese laufen offenbar nur auf Linux. So weit, so gut. Das war das Beispiel, was sie uns dann mitgeschickt haben (also das pastebin), mit dem Hinweis, dass das allerdings bei jedem Systemstart neu gemacht werden muss
<DasSaffe> Und das ist natürlich nicht schön :)
<stevieh> DasSaffe: das würde mich wundern, wenn das bei jedem Systemstart neu gemacht werden müsste. 
<Fuchs> Ja, Du willst Dir mal dkms in Ruhe durchlesen, aber das Bauen ist sicher nicht bei jedem Start noetig. Das Laden (insmod) schon, aber auch das geht besser als via rc.local 
<Fuchs> DasSaffe: lies Dir auf wiki.ubuntuusers.de  die Artikel zu Kernelmodulen / DKMS durch 
<stevieh> im normalfall hast du ja auch irgendnen Deamon, der das benutzt oder einen service, der gestarted wird. Da würde das auch sinnvoller untergebracht sein.
<DasSaffe> ah, okay. also ist lediglich insmod bei jedem systemstart notwendig? nicht die MAKEs? 
<DasSaffe> Ich les mal eben den Artikel zu DKMS, brb. Danke schonmal
<Fuchs> DasSaffe: kurzum: das make ist noetig, wenn Du einen neuen Kernel bekommen hast
<Fuchs> das passiert ab und zu bei Updates, DKMS macht das fuer Dich automatisch
<Fuchs> DasSaffe: das insmod: Du willst, dass das Modul geladen wird. Dazu gibt es Konfigurationsdateien, nimm die. Insmod von Hand, auch in einem Autostart, ist eine Murksloesung
<DasSaffe> also: make -> kompiliert die Software | insmod -> Modul laden
<DasSaffe> Ich habe auf Stackoverflow jetzt was gefunden, dass die Dateien in ein spezielles verzeichnis geladen werden sollen, anstelle einer konfig-datei? Was ist denn "state of the art"? ich wills ja wenn dann ordentlich haben :p
<Fuchs> State of the art ist imo Konfigurationsdateien, 
<Fuchs> aber schau in besagtem ubuntuusers wiki, da hat es einen Abschnitt zum automatischen Laden
<LetoThe2nd> DasSaffe: DKMS kann man durchaus als state of the art bezeichnen in dem gebiet
<LetoThe2nd> DasSaffe: und um was handelt es sich denn bei dem ominösen paket "eines drittanbieters"?
<LetoThe2nd> DasSaffe: oft deuten solche fragen nämlich eher auf ein ganz anderes, tiefer liegendes problem hin.
<stevieh> ist ja gar kein problem, ist einfach nur ein hersteller, der zu faul ist, es ordentlich zu machen
<DasSaffe> Es geht um eine OCR-Software
<DasSaffe> Scheinbar ist ein Modul für den Dongle und eins für die Software an sich
<DasSaffe> vermute ich jedenfalls mal 
<DasSaffe> Aber ich installiert jetzt erstmal dieses DKMS. Mal schauen :)
<stevieh> und wird da ein Deamon getartet?
<DasSaffe> nicht das ich wüsste, nein. Kurz erklärt: nachdem ich nach nem Neustart quasi die Routine des Pastebins händisch abgearbeitet habe, kann ich mittels ./myMod.out die entsprechende Beispieldatei ausführen
<DasSaffe> vorher wird mir lediglich ein Fehler geworfen, dass bestimmte Abhängigkeiten nicht aufgelöst werden können
<stevieh> kann übrigens auch sein, dass in dem make mehr passiert als nur die module gebaut... aber eher unwahrscheinlich
<DasSaffe> würde es helfen, wenn ich die make's mal in ein pastebin packe und poste? Ich wollte mich erst an der /etc/init.d/apache config datei orientieren, aber das wirkt auf mich noch zu fremd
<stevieh> es gibt einfachere Skeletons.
<LetoThe2nd> ich würde da ja schlicht und ergreifen den hersteller in die mangel nehmen. "dongle" und ein kurzes googlen nach ein, zwei stichworten aus dem beispiel riecht nach payware, und zwar ziemlich spezieller.
<LetoThe2nd> den einsatz von stevieh und Fuchs in allen ehren, aber ohne überblick was da los ist -> flickwerk.
<stevieh> LetoThe2nd: das nennt man IT, nicht flickwerk
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: depends
<DasSaffe> http://pastebin.com/X8WrPNZC <-- das sind die beiden Makefiles. Und ja, LetoThe2nd es ist payware
<LetoThe2nd> aber gerade bei so krempel gibts oft ne sehr präzise festgeschriebene umgebung etc.
<LetoThe2nd> DasSaffe: na dann.
<DasSaffe> Speziell schon, ja. Es ist quasi eine Software, die KFZ-Kennzeichen "versucht" zu erkennen. 
<LetoThe2nd> DasSaffe: ah, dann ist mein google-fu ja ganz ok.
<DasSaffe> Ich habe beim Hersteller nachgefragt, wieso es keinen automatismus gibt und das jedesmal, nach jedem reboot neu konfiguriert werden muss, aber da wurde mir gesagt, dass es zu systemspeziell ist, als das man das ohne weiteres mit ausliefern könnte
<LetoThe2nd> DasSaffe: naja, das ist deren ausrede. aber wie gesagt - sie haben geld dafür verlangt (vermutlich nicht zu knapp), also sollen sies auch richten. community in allen ehren, aber so ist das eigentlich nciht gedacht
<LetoThe2nd> DasSaffe: je nach vertragsgestaltung, setz ihnen das messer auf die brust, spezifiziere deine versionen und umgebung und fordere eine wartbare integration.
<DasSaffe> Klingt plausibel. 
<LetoThe2nd> ich weiss (TM)
<DasSaffe> :D
<DasSaffe> okay. Ich werde das mal so an meinen chef weitergeben (wobei ich mir relativ sicher bin, dass ich den ausgang des Gesprächs kenne). "Wie schwer kann es schon sein...". Aber wie sagte stevieh noch? Das nennt man wohl IT 
<LetoThe2nd> tja. (TM) (C) (R)
<stevieh> DasSaffe: http://superuser.com/questions/693915/how-can-i-create-a-etc-init-d-script-easily m  
<stevieh> das ist  ist relativ einfach mit deinen Sachen zu befüllen...
<stevieh> ausprobieren, 10* neu booten, wenns dann immer noch geht, Gehaltserhöhung vom Chef fordern, weil man jetzt Unix Experte ist
<DasSaffe> eigentlich bin ich als PHP Entwickler eingestellt :/ Jetzt hänge ich an nem C++ Programm, davor an Java :( Aber schau ich mir sofort an. Danke stevieh :D
<DasSaffe> Vor allem das mit der Gehaltserhöhung
<Fuchs> Alles ist schoener als PHP, von daher ist das eine gute Abwechslung
<sash_> stevieh: lol, he said /etc/init.d/
<wohfab> Moin zusammen! Ich versuche mein Ubuntu Desktop als Hotspot zu verwenden; Sitze jedoch im Uni-Wohnheim, wo die normale Prozedur nicht zu funktionieren scheint. ""Erst nach der erfolgreichen Authentifizierung gegenüber dem Radius-Server vergibt der DHCP-Server an den Client-Computer eine gültige IP-Adresse und wird der Zugriff auf das Internet freigeschalten."" Das verhindert wohl den Erfolg.
<wohfab> Habe gehört, dass ich dafür einen Router mit OpenWRT bräuchte. Hab jedoch nur einen alten Belkin rumfliegen, der das scheinbar nicht kann. Wollte einmal nachfragen, ob wer 'ne Idee hat, wie ich trotzdem ein Hotspot zum Laufen kriege
<sash_> Dazu kommt, dass in den Netzbestimmungen deiner Uni vermutlich steht, dass das Wifi-Distributing ohne autorisierten Accesspoint nicht erlaubt ist.
<stevieh> sash_: ich weiss auch immer grad nicht, welches Startupscheme grad aktuell ist... 
<stevieh> :-)
<wohfab> Solange nicht mehr als eine IP verwendet wird ist alles Regel-Konform. Es gibt einen Kommilitonen, der das gegen Entgelt einrichten würde. Aber ich armer Student hab leider kein Geld dafür^^ deshalb einmal der Versuch auf diesem Wege^^ stevieh 
<stevieh> wohfab: wieso geht das mit deinem Ubuntu nicht?
<wohfab> stevieh: ich kann mich beim von Ubuntu eingerichteten Hotspot nicht anmelden
<wohfab> Vermute hat, das hängt mit dem 'leicht komplizierten' anmeldeverfahren zusammen
<stevieh> mit dem deiner uni?
<wohfab> jepp
<stevieh> du hängst per wlan oder per eth am Uni MNetz?
<wohfab> per ethernet
<wohfab> und ich hätte gerne wifi in der wohnung.
<stevieh> und dein uni ethernet geht und wie loggst du dich da ein?
<wohfab> Username / Password bei eingerichtetem PEAP + MSCHAPv2 + Telekom Certificat
<stevieh> hmm... kapier ich alles nicht... aber egal wie, eigentlich sollte trotzdem kein Hindernis fürs weiterreichen per WLAN sein.
<deem> stichwort nat
<deem> die clients hinter dme ubuntu rechner müssen mit der ip des rechners weiter und nicht mit ihren eigenen adressen
<deem> der rechner fungiert als gateway und leitet den traffic ans uni netz weiter
<wohfab> also ich nutze wpa_supplicant mit der config: http://pastebin.com/arr31rCz
<stevieh> https://seravo.fi/2014/create-wireless-access-point-hostapd lies dir das mal durch...
<wohfab> stevieh: ok, ich schau mal
<deem> die wlan config interessiert an der stelle nicht
<deem> der rechner muss als router konfiguriert werden. die clients hängen in einem eigenen privaten netz und bekommen den rechner als gateway eingetragen
<stevieh> die drei zauberwörter sind: hostapd, dnsmasq und iptables/nat.
<deem> der natet dann einfach den traffic ins uni netz
<wohfab> deem: stevieh dank Euch. ich versuch das mal 
<deem> theoretisch is das nur eine iptables regel
<deem> quasi. so ungefähr :D
<stevieh> haha
<stevieh> ich hab im Urlaub nur 3h nett dafür gebraucht :-)
<deem> wenn man einmal weiß wie es geht, ist das in unter 15 minuten eingerichtet, stevieh :D
<stevieh> ack
<stevieh> bis dahin hab ich es aber wieder vergessen
<deem> bash history ftw :D
<stevieh> die wird auch keine 5 Jahre reichen
<deem> http://pastebin.com/HLzxH60M
<deem> so als beispiel
<wohfab> stevieh: deem so so. bin der seite gefolgt - aber ohne erfolg :| vielleicht muss ich doch lieber die finger davon lassen
<stevieh> wohfab: wenn du geholfe haben willst, musst du konrekter werden
<wohfab> konkreter heißt? stevieh :)
<stevieh> na, erklären, was wo nicht geht
<wohfab> okay also ich sitz vor gnome und hab den network manager offen. hotspot an. aber der taucht auf keinem anderen gerät auf.
<wohfab> aber soweit waren wir ja schon^^
<stevieh> hotspot an? network manager? 
<stevieh> kein hostapd konfiguriert und installiert?
<stevieh> der network manager darf sich ums wlan nicht mehr kümmern
<wohfab> hostapd ist installiert und konfiguriert. hab managed=false gesetzt.
<stevieh> und was sagt hostap, wenn er gestartet ist?
<stevieh> am besten hostapd mal im vordergrund mit hostapd /foo/bar/conffile starten
<wohfab> Could not set interface wlan0 flags (DOWN): Operation not permitted
<wohfab>  
<wohfab> could not configure driver mode
<wohfab> driver initialization failed -.-
<stevieh> na siehste
<deem> als root ausgeführt?
<deem> zugriffe auf devices brauchen root rechte
<stevieh> das wollen wir mal hoffen, dass du das alles als root machst
<wohfab> ja das hab ich :P deem stevieh 
<deem> kann ich mir bei der meldung nicht vorstellen. root bekommt kein "operation not permitted" :D
<stevieh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/319838/failed-to-set-interface-wlan0-into-ap-mode-intel-centrino-n1000-wireless
<stevieh> mit iw list schauen, ob das inteface ap kann
<wohfab> Device supports AP scan.
<wohfab>  
<wohfab> Supported interface modes:
<wohfab> 		 * IBSS
<wohfab> 		 * managed
<wohfab> 		 * AP
<wohfab> 		 * AP/VLAN
<wohfab> 		 * monitor
<stevieh> na, das ist doch mal was
<wohfab> 		 * mesh point
<wohfab> ^^
<deem> !paste > wohfab 
<deem> gnah... der bot is immer noch put
<deem> wohfab: tue mir den gefallen und kopier das nicht einfach so in den channel. benutz bitte einen nopaste service
<wohfab> okaydokay
<stevieh> kann es sein, dass wlan0 down ist?
<deem> stevieh: steht in seiner ersten meldung "Could not set interface wlan0 flags (DOWN)"
<deem> sogar in capslock :P
<stevieh> was weiss ich ob das die meldung ist. Auf jeden Fall könnte mal ein ifconfig wlan0 up probiert werden
<deem> zick nicht so :P
<wohfab> ifconfig wlan0 http://nopaste.inside-irc.net/paste/BFi7dYTmy/
<stevieh> dann mach mal ifconfig wlan0 up und danach ein paste vom hostapd
<wohfab> http://nopaste.inside-irc.net/paste/U3SGBdFBb/
<stevieh> was für ein wlan hast du denn?
<stevieh> also was für n chip?
<stevieh> lspci
<wohfab> Qualcomm Atheros AR5213 Wireless Network Adapter
<stevieh> und kann der hostap?
<wohfab> Also AP ist bei iw list in supported interface modes aufgelistet; meinst du das?
<stevieh> nein, frag tante gugl
<wohfab> habe kein erfolg bei der tante
<_thelion_> Guten Tag. Hey ich möchte eine Frage stellen bzgl. dem IRC Client Konversation.
<wohfab> stevieh: vielleicht ist es besser, dass ich mich zurückziehe und ohne WLAN lebe^^ ich versteh das alles nicht mehr :P
<stevieh> warte
<k1l_> _thelion_: dann gib mal details damit die kde leute wissen worum es geht
<stevieh> wohfab: driver=madwifi
<_thelion_> ok - links befindet sich die Liste der offenen Kanäle. Der aktive Kanal hat vor dem Namen ein oranges Kasterl, der Name wird unsichtbar.
<Fuchs> _thelion_: das klingt nach einem etwas kaputten Qt theme 
<Fuchs> _thelion_: mal kurz mit oxygen versuchen, vielleicht? 
<_thelion_> kann das daran liegen, dass ich konversation in Ubuntu verwende?
<wohfab> stevieh: den einfach installieren?
<stevieh> anderer treiber in hostap.conf eintragen
<Fuchs> _thelion_: ja, vermutlich musst Du noch ein gescheites Qt Theme festlegen 
<Fuchs> _thelion_: obwohl ich persoenlich konversation stark bevorzuge: unter Unity sieht Hexchat (GTK) ggf. besser aus
<wohfab> stevieh: gibt mir einen invalid/unknown driver error
<_thelion_> Fuchs: aha - wie stelle ich dieses Qt Theme ein? wo?
<stevieh> wohfab: warte
<Fuchs> _thelion_: ueblicherweise in systemsettings  (heisst wirklich so, der Befehl) wenn installiert. Wenn nicht, dann geht qtconfig ggf. 
<Fuchs> je nach dem unter Ubuntu qt4-config oder qt4config  (oder das mit 5, je nach Verwendeter Version ist Konversation noch Qt4 oder bereits Qt5) 
<stevieh> wohfab: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/madwifi
<stevieh> aber achtung: such vorher mal, wie das mit deinem ubuntu zusammen geht
<wohfab> der lässt sich bei meinem 15.04 gar nicht installieren
<_thelion_> Fuchs: also das ist mir zu kompliziert, sorry ;-) schau mir mal hexchat an... Danke für deine Hilfsbereitschaft.
<Fuchs> Keine Ursache
<stevieh> PCI: 168C:0013 Qualcomm Atheros AR5212/AR5213 Wireless Network Adapter
<stevieh> ist das dein wlan?
<wohfab> jepp stevieh 
<stevieh> wohfab: ist ath5k bei dir als modul schon geladen?
<wohfab> wie check ich das? :X
<stevieh> lsmod | grep ath
<wohfab> taucht auf, jo
<stevieh> als ath5k?
<wohfab> ath5k 149957 0
<stevieh> http://blog.dmaggot.org/2010/05/setting-up-an-atheros-based-ap-using-ath5k-and-hostapd/
<stevieh> laut der website sollte das mit dem nl80211 treiber gehen
<stevieh> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/98964/hostapd-ath5k-nl80211-how-to-get-it-working
<stevieh> nachwievor ist die Frage, ob dein Networkmanager wlan0 wirklich in Ruhe lässt ;-)
<wohfab> aber wenn der auf managed=false steht müsste der den doch in ruhe lassen oder?
<stevieh> tja, dreh ihm zur sicherheit mal den Hals rum
<wohfab> okay also in NetworkManager.conf hab ich managed=false und in network/interfaces zur sicherheit wlan0 inet manual gesetzt. services restarted. aber bleibt dabei. kein hotspot da
<stevieh> fehlermeldung vom hostapd?
<wohfab> gleicher wie vorhin. could not configure driver mode 
<stevieh> hast du mal den NetworkManager ganz gestoppt?
<wohfab> also wenn ich den NetworkManager stoppe dann fliege ich halt aus dem Netz raus.
<stevieh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/472794/hostapd-error-nl80211-could-not-configure-driver-mode
<stevieh> nmcli radio wifi off
<stevieh> rfkill unblock wlan
<stevieh> ifconfig wlan0 192.168.17.0/24 up
<stevieh> und dann hostapd starten
<wohfab> wieder der gleiche error -.- verzweiflung^^
<stevieh> und mit NM aus, auch?
<wohfab> dann ist wieder das einzige, dass ich da aus dem netz fliege 
<stevieh> deswegen kannst du es trotzdem mal kurz probieren. Und vielleicht iwconfig wlan0 mode master
<wohfab> aus machen bringt nix und iwconfig wlan0 mode master gibt mir 'invalid argument'
<stevieh> dann weiss ich auch nicht mehr weiter. Eigentlich [tm] sollte es gehen.
<stevieh> Alternative: den passenden USB Stick kaufen und damit hostapd laufen lassen
<wohfab> ich schau mich mal weiter um :) vielen Dank auf jeden Fall stevieh 
<stevieh> berichte, wenn es geht
<wohfab> ich versuche das ^^
<RedNifre> Ich habe mal in meine .bashrc "PATH=${HOME}/bin:$PATH" geschrieben, für einen ähnlichen Fall empfiehlt mir hier ein Tutorial "export PATH=~/npm/bin:$PATH" auch rein zu schreiben. Welchen Unterschied macht es denn ob man "export" schreibt oder nicht und was ist mit "~" vs. "${HOME}"?
<mrkramps> RedNifre, unter unbuntu ist dieser eingriff nicht notwendig, weil eine entsprechende abfrage bereits in ~/.profile vorhanden ist
<RedNifre> oh, tatsache.
<RedNifre> In .profile steht es ebenfalls ohne "export", allerdings mit "$HOME". Ist es egal ob man Tilde, $HOME oder ${HOME} verwendet? Und welchen Unterschied macht export?
<mrkramps> so weit ich weiß, ist ~ eine Shell-Erweiterung, in gewisserweise ein Kürzel für $HOME
<mrkramps> $HOME und $PATH dagegen sind umgebungsvariabeln
<RedNifre> ich meine auch mal gehört zu haben dass "~" nicht garantiert funktioniert.
<RedNifre> Aber was ist mit "export PATH=~/npm/bin:$PATH"? Macht das überhaupt Sinn? Ich dachte export braucht man nur, wenn man aus dem Script heraus etwas startet, was diese Variable sehen können muss?
<mrkramps> ist auch richtig so
<kcalB> hallo alle, kann man beim nautilus den hintergrund ändern wie in den älteren versionen von ubuntu ?
<RedNifre> mrkramps wie genau meinst du das? Sind beide Varianten gleichwertig?
<mrkramps> nein
<mrkramps> mit export kennt auch jedes programm, dass aus der shell sitzung aufgerufen wird, diese variabel
<RedNifre> also ist es in dem fall unnoetig, da es ja die letzte zeile im script ist, richtig?
<RedNifre> na, moment. Ist PATH nicht sowieso immer zugänglich?
<mrkramps> soweit mir bekannt, wird die .profile automatisch bei start einer shell sitzung aufgerufen und alle variablen, die darin definiert sind, automatisch exportiert
<RedNifre> ah. und das würde vielleicht nicht für .bashrc gelten, so dass ich in .bashrc lieber noch export davor schreibe?
<kcalB> ???
<RedNifre> sprich, export macht eine variable sichtbar für befehle, die im gleichen script aufgerufen wird, und für alles, was nach dem script noch läuft? bzw. es macht die variable einfach global, richtig?
<mrkramps> nicht im gleichen skript, sondern in der gleichen shell
<mrkramps> was auch für das gleiche skript zuträfe
<kcalB> keiner ne idee ? O.o
<RedNifre> kcalB Reine Spekulation: Du kannst den Hintegrund ändern, indem du ein komplett neues Ubuntu-Theme baust?
<kcalB> bin gleich wieder da sorry muss weg
<RedNifre> mrkrams als wuerde PATH=blabla:$PATH eine neue script-lokale variable definieren, die aber nach ende des scripts wieder weg waere? Oder editiert das die bereits existierende exportierte PATH variable?
<Heart|> wie sichere ich am besten etliche ordner unter linux, so dass ich diese ohne probleme unter win10 wieder entpacken kann?
<Heart|> hab eine tar datei erstellt, aber entpacke ich diese nun unter windows mit 7zip zb sind a) die umlaute kaputt und b) besteht das problem, dass etliche dateinamen in der sicherung doppelpunkte etc enthalten, was unter win ebenfalls zum abbruch führt
<mrkramps> Heart|, dann solltest du diese doppelpunkte als erstes loswerden
<Heart|> stammen aus wine zb... wine legt solche verzeichnisse an
<Robert_Zenz> Heart|, Spaz pur. Was genau hast du denn vor?
<Heart|> muss auf bürorechner von linux leider auf win wechseln... also komplettes /home in ein tar file dachte ich und gut
<Heart|> aber dieses tar unter windows entpacken ist gar nicht so einfach wg umlauten (und sonderzeichen) 
<mrkramps> Heart|, das liegt eher daran, dass sich die zeichensätze unterscheiden
<Heart|> das ist schon klar mrkramps...
<mrkramps> das problem ist also beim datenaustausch allgemeingültig
<Heart|> die frage ist ja, jetzt wie ich es dennoch hinbekomme... beim backup unter linux schon locale ändern etc.!? oder wie gehe ich am besten vor
<mrkramps> das hat nichts mit locale zu tun
<mrkramps> windows kann einfach nichts mit der kodierung anfangen
<mrkramps> du wirst sämtliche dateien vorher umbenennen müssen
<Heart|> wäre es einfacher die platte rauszunehmen, an win-rechner dran zu hängen und dort mit totalcommander (+ ext plugin) drauf zu zugreifen?
<mrkramps> das ändert nichts an der zeichenkodierung
<Heart|> mehr oder weniger erfolgreich, konnte ich die tar schon auf win entpacken mittels einem kleinen python skript
<Heart|> http://pastebin.com/B1nLGhfR
<Heart|> umlaute waren so schon mal i.O.
<Heart|> doppelpunkt im namen auch i.o. (zu _)
<Heart|> nur hörte das skript irgendwann ohne fehler auf (also stillstand bei skriptausführung) nach ca. 10gb
<Heart|> evtl. läuft dann der arb.speicher voll!? ka
<Heart|> muss ich evtl. kleinere tar files machen?
#ubuntu-de 2015-08-14
<dreamon> Hallo. Ich gestern ein Image angestoßen von einer 1TB HDD mit → dd if=/dev/sda | pv | gzip > ~/image-compress_sda.img.gz → Heute in der Früh war der Strom weg. Irgendjemand im Haus hat den Saft abgedreht.
<dreamon> 450GB ist das komprimierte Image groß. Wie bekomm ich raus ob alles darauf ist und er nicht früher abgebrochen hat?
<dreamon> Kann man das Archiv eventuell Prüfen ob es korrekt abgeschlossen wurde. Sprich der Vorgang komplett durchgelaufen ist?
<musca> [2015-07-28 12:57:00] <musca> dreamon: es gibt vom US Department of Defense Computer Forensic Lab eine gepatchte Version von dd namens dcfldd, das hat eine Fortschrittsanzeige
<musca> und es kann Prüfsummen erzeugen und verifizieren
<dreamon> musca, Das ist mir bewußt. Aber das ist nicht das Problem. Die Kiste war ja auch. Ich hab nicht sehen können ob es normal durchgelaufen ist, oder ob es abgebrochen wurde
<dreamon> Die Kiste war ja aus( am nächsten Tag ).. Große Festplatte dauert ewig 
<musca> man gzip
<musca> da findest Du  --list
<musca> für jede komprimierte Datei die folgenden Felder auflisten:   komprimierte Größe, unkomprimierte Größe, Komprimierungsrate, unkomprimierter Name
<dreamon> Da die Festpllate ja weit über 4GB größe ist, kommt nur noch blödsinn angezeigt. Nicht aussagekräftig
<musca> ich glaube, ich habe ein dejavu
<musca> ja, am 29.7. hast Du schon mal festgestellt, dass Dir "dd | gzip" Probleme macht.
<dreamon> Richtig. Damals war beim Zurückspielen wieder alles da. Diesmal weiß ich nicht ob er es sauber durchgezogen hat. Jetzt wäre es cool zu wissen das es sauber abgeschlossen wurde 
<LetoThe2nd> im zweifelsfall immer: kannst du nicht wissen ohne es auszuprobieren, da das dateisystem nach hartem poweroff versteckte probleme haben kann.
<LetoThe2nd> 1) better be safe than sorry 2) generell halt einfach tools mit funktionierendem logging verwenden. dann weiss man auch nachher was los war.
<musca> wäre echt cool, wenn Du mit dcfldd einfach nebenbei einen hash (z.B. md5sum) in ein log geschrieben hättest, nicht wahr?
<musca> https://linuxundich.de/gnu-linux/dcfldd-alternative-dd-fortschrittsanzeige-und-hashing/
<LetoThe2nd> ich bin ja nach wie vor der meinung dass image-basierte backups was für windows user sind, die in den 2000ern stecken geblieben sind - aber mei, jeder nach eigenem belieben.
<stevieh> och, so als schneller, ich wechsel die platte backup sind die doch gar nicht so dumm...
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: wenn du mir jetzt noch kurz das "schnell" in dem satz erklärst :-P
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, Es handelt sich ja um ein Windows Backup. Daher lieber alles retten. 
<LetoThe2nd> in bezug auf zugreifbarkeit, nachvollziehbarkeit, speicherplatzausnutzung bin ich z.b. mit rdiff-backup um etwa lichtjahre voraus.
<stevieh> dranstecken, dd if=/dev/sdc of=/dev/sdb machen, am nächstne Morgen platte abziehen. Wenn kaputt andersrum. kein neu aufsetzen und restoren etc. pp...
<stevieh> und kann das auch mit geringem Risiko im laufenden system machen.
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: ansichtssache. aber wenss für dich funktioniert: klar, lass dich mir nicht davon abbringen.
<stevieh> fürs inkrementelle backup und für bessere speichernutzung sichere ich noch mein home...
<dreamon> stevieh, Im Laufenden System? 
<stevieh> jo
<stevieh> das backuppen, nicht den restore
<musca> stevieh:  mit akzeptiertem Risiko der Inkonsistenz
<LetoThe2nd> musca: ++
<stevieh> musca: ja, auf dem niveau eines crashs.
<LetoThe2nd> und mit gutem wissen darüber was gerade wie los ist auf den betreffenden partitionen
<dreamon> Logisch. Ich wunder mich das ein dd Backup im laufenden System erstellt werden kann und das soll noch einigermaßen funktionieren
<koegs> dd ist das egal und ob es funktioniert ist nicht sichergestellt...
<dreamon> Nebenbei noch Surfen usw.. das muß doch in die Hose gehen
<stevieh> dreamon: ich würde jetzt nicht die Firmendb mit sichern. Aber für den Desktop Rechner...
<stevieh> dreamon: mei, sind ein paar Cache dateien kaputt...
<LetoThe2nd> dd im laufenden betrieb ist wie elektroarbeiten unter spannung. für kompetente personen durchaus machbar, nach entsprechenden vorkehrungen und abwägung der alternativen. für alle anderen: finger weg.
<dreamon> gibt es einen Packer der diese 4GB Grenze ohne Probleme meistert?
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, Ja, das ist wohl wie Fremdgehen. ( nicht jedermanns Sache, aber für Profis ... lol)
<stevieh> LetoThe2nd: Ack...
<dreamon> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit zu prüfen ob usb2.0 oder usb3.0 an der anschlossenen Festplatte verwendet wird. Habe USB3.0 an USB3.0 angeschlossen, aber die Geschwindigkeit riecht sehr nach 2.0
 * LetoThe2nd ist total froh dass sein usb *nicht* riecht.
<musca> dreamon:  wie am 29.7. bekommst Du ein paar Minuten nach deiner Frage die Antwort:  Das .xz-Format verwendet den LZMA2-Algorithmus. ( Es kann Dateigrößen bis zu 63 Bit anzeigen.)
<stevieh> dreamon: sollte im syslog stehen, als was es erkannt wird. und klar, kannst ja mit Bonnie schauen...
<fsdun> Moin. Lange nicht mehr gesehen :)
<fsdun> gibt's eigentlich einen xdg Befehl der unter GTK auf gksudo geht und unter andere WMs auf das pendant?
<leszek> fsdun: nein sowas gibt es leider nicht. Aber was spricht dagegen PolicyKit zu verwenden ? Also pkexec ?
<fsdun> bei kommentaren zu policykit werde ich wohl gekickt
<fsdun> außerdem war die Frage eher WM spezifisch und nicht Distro spezifisch ;)
<leszek> meine Antwort war das auch
<fsdun> aber ich nehme es mal in die Liste der Möglichkeiten auf falls ich weder gksudo noch kdesudo finde
<leszek> pkexec wirft für den passenden Desktop das passende Backend raus. Bei Gnome und Unity also gtk und bei kde eben qt
<leszek> Zudem kenne ich keine Distro die kein PolicyKit mit an Board hat
<fsdun> ist aber ein Skript das zum Kunden raus soll und ich ihn nicht verpflichten kann Ubuntu zu nutzen
<leszek> Wie gesagt PolicyKit ist nicht Ubuntu spezifisch. Ich kenne zudem keine aktuelle Distro die es nicht verwendet
<fsdun> esoterische Gentoo abweichler ;)
<leszek> kann ich mir schwer vorstellen, da fast alles in irgendeiner Form auf policykit aufsetzt. Ich glaube man kommt da heutzutage nicht drum rum
<fsdun> Auf meinen Targets hab ich noch nie policykit installiert :P
<noidea> Hallo, ich bin kompletter neuling und wollte mir ubuntu neben win8.1 auf einer mmc installieren. partition auswählen und formatieren funktioniert, aber irgendwann bricht die installation ab, und ich bekomme  eine fehlermeldung von grub
<LetoThe2nd> fsdun: ich auch nicht, aber nachdem ja hier explizit ubunut-support stattfindet ist da auch nicht ganz so essentiell, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> fsdun: :-)
<fsdun> LetoThe2nd, nope
<noidea> ich habe schon gegoogelt, und da steht dass es probleme bei grub gibt wenn man vom usb-stick installiert und auf ne mmc installieren will; nur wie man das löst habe ich nicht gefunden
<_thelion_> Hallo, wünsche euch einen schönen Tag. Ich habe eine Frage zu Plasma 5.
<_thelion_> Auf dieser Homepage https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.3.95.php sehe ich auf dem ersten screenshot rechts unten in der Kontrolleiste 
<_thelion_> ein Symbol... das ganz links ... sieht aus wie das Benutzersymbol, zB aus dem Kickoff-Menü ...
<_thelion_> wofür steht das Symbol?
<leszek> _thelion_: dieses männchen in der tray ? Das ist der telepathy support.
<_thelion_> leszek: ah, okay! Danke vielmals. Damit lege ich meinen Status (online, offline) fest, oder es zeigt ihn nur an?
<leszek> ja damit legst du den status fest
<leszek> ich weiß jetzt nicht wie weit es schon fortgeschritten ist, aber auch die kontakte sollten dadrinnen erscheinen können. Zumindest habe ich das schonmal gesehen, kann aber auch ne dev version gewesen sein
<_thelion_> okay, Danke sehr für die Hilfe und Auskunft. Ich wünsche dir noch einen schönen Tag. Hoffentlich leidest du nicht zu sehr unter der Hitze ;-)
<leszek> Danke wünsche dir auch nen schönen Tag
<{qwerty}> Hallo, zwei Fragen: Kann mir jemand erklären wie ich einstelle das mein Laptop in den Standby Modus geht beim zuklappen und wo ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Bereitschafts- und dem Standbymodus? Danke
<{qwerty}> Ich benutze zurzeit die aktuelle Version von Ubuntu Studio
<mrkramps> {qwerty}, das eine ist suspend-to-RAM und das andere sudpend-to-DISK
<{qwerty}> danke
<mrkramps> {qwerty}, in xfce sollte man das in der energieverwaltung einstellen können
<{qwerty}> ja dachte ich auch, aber dort steht nur "Bildschirm sperren" zur auswahl
<eTeddy> hi
<{qwerty}> hi
<eTeddy> Nutzt jemand von Euch zufällig btrfs als raid1 und kann mir sagen, wie man feststellen kann ob das raid konsistent ist? Bzw. was für Meldungen kommen bei einem btrfs fi show, wenn dem nicht so wäre - irgendwie ist das für mich alles recht Magic ;-)
<jokrebel> Hab meine FritzBox (7390) gegen ein 7490 tauschen müssen. Seither hab ich von Roger Router kein Symbol mehr in der Unity-Taskleiste (Ubuntu 14.04.3) und auch die Anruf-Popups klappen nicht mehr. Durch das fehlende Symbol komm ich auch gar nicht an die Einstellungen.
<mrkramps> jokrebel, unterstützt deine version von roger router die 7490 denn schon?
<Genscher> hey :) Ich habe ien Problem mit Pulseaudio (?). Der erkennt meine USB-Soundkarte nicht, aber mit "alsamixer" kann ich die sehen und auswählen (kommandozeile).
<Genscher> also in der Ubuntu sound-verwaltung (UI) wird nix angezeigt
<jokrebel> mrkramps: Keine Ahnung. Wie find ich das raus?
<mrkramps> jokrebel, gute frage =D
<mrkramps> mrkramps, in einem unserer forenthemen steht allerdings drin, dass die unterstützung gewährleistet sein sollte
<mrkramps> oO
<mrkramps> jokrebel, das sollte natürlich an dich gehen
<jokrebel> und ich dacht schon Du führst Selbstgespräche ;-)
<jokrebel> mrkramps: Aber eine Lösung wie ich das Icon und die Popups wieder zum laufen bekomme hast Du auch nicht?
<mrkramps> jokrebel, so spontan nicht … hast du mal nach fehlermeldungen geschaut, bspw. mit einem start im terminal?
<jokrebel> hehe - die Frage könnte von mir sein...
<mrkramps> ich weiß :S
<jokrebel> mrkramps: Aber auch aus dem Terminal gestartet kommt nur das Hauptfenster (über welches man nicht zu den Einstellungen kommt) und kein Icon. Auch die Popups bei Anrufen fehlen weiterhin. Und außer "** (Roger Router:5956): WARNING **: CAPI 2.0: not installed, RC=0x1009" was schon gleich ganz am Anfang kommt erscheinen auch bei eingehend Calls keine weiteren Fehlermeldungen.
<mrkramps> ich dachte CAPI wäre die schnitstelle zum router?! sollte das nicht installiert sein?
<mgolisch> du hast das capi aber aktiviert?
<mgolisch> auf der neuen fritzbox?
<mgolisch> ich erinnere mich man muste auf nem telefon irgendsone nummer wählen oder so
<mgolisch> damit die fritzbox das capi over tcp aktiviert
<jokrebel> mgolisch: hm - da könntest Du recht haben
<mrkramps> jokrebel, #96∗3∗
<jokrebel> mrkramps: Danke - war aber leider auch nicht die Lösung. Die CAPI-Meldung kommt nun nicht mehr, aber das Icon fehlt trotzdem immer noch und auch Popup klappt nicht mehr bei Anrufen.
<mrkramps> jokrebel, frisches konfigurationsverzeichnis test? :x
<jokrebel> wenn ich das nun noch finden würde täte ich es mal testhalber umbenennen :-/
<jokrebel> aH - HAB ES
<mrkramps> jokrebel, in ~/.local/share/rogerrouter dürfte noch der datenbestand zu faxen und so liegen, was auch ein ansatz wäre
<mrkramps> weil wegen neue fritze und so
<jokrebel> sowohl das Verzeichnis "routermanager" in ~/.local/share/ also auch in ~/.config/ hab ich umbenannt. Keine Änderung (und auch keine Aufforderung zur Neukonfiguration!?)
<mrkramps> *seufz*
<mrkramps> jokrebel, hast du zufällig den indicator entfernt?
<mrkramps> also die pakete?
<mrkramps> bzw. hört sich das für mich ja so an, als wenn einfach gar keines der roger-plugins bei dri laufen würden
<mrkramps> --dri ++dir
<jokrebel> mrkramps: Hab das sogar (weil es nicht ging) extra nochmal entfernt und neu installiert. Brachte nur auch nichts. Ich versuch schon meist selbst einiges Stundenlang bevor ich hier frage ;-)
<mrkramps> jokrebel, das finde ich auch sehr vorbildlich, können wir hier aber natürlich nicht wissen
<jokrebel> Aber ich könnt schon noch mal alles purgen - die Configs löschen - und nochmal komplett neu installieren. Das wär die letzte Option
<jokrebel> glaub das mich ich jetzt auch maö
<jokrebel> *mach ... und -maö (wo auch immer das jetzt her kam)
<Rochvellon> vermutlich wolltest du "mal" schreiben
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: Bing - das könnts gewesen sein
<mgolisch> die settings sind in dconf laut dem ubuntuusers wiki eintrag
<mgolisch> evtl da mal den krams löschen
<jokrebel> mgolisch: steht da auch "wo" in dconf?
<mgolisch> org->tabos->router org->tabos->routermanager oder so
<jokrebel> mgolisch: Danke - mal schaun. Weil ein "purgen" und Configs löschen brachte mich auch kein Stück weiter.
<jokrebel> ok - nun bin ich zumindest schon mal endlich wieder im neu-konfigurieren
<jokrebel> hm - nun soll ich aber wiederum ins Einstellungsmenü gehn um die restliche Konfiguration zu tätigen. Nur geht das halt nicht weil das Icon (wo man zu den Settings kommt) nach wie vor fehlt... Ich dreh mich im Kreis.
<jokrebel> P.S. hab auch extra zur Sicherheit einen _neuen_ Profilnamen genommen.
<mgolisch> die einstellungen sind nicht im menu des hauptfensters?
<mgolisch> oder kommt da kein fenster wenn man das startet?
<mrkramps> jokrebel, bliebe noch der übliche test mit einem neuen benutzer … kennste ja
<jokrebel> mgolisch: Ne - die ham da was geändert. Vom Hauptfenster (Anruferliste) kommt man nicht mehr in die Settings. (schon länger) war mir nur bisher wurscht weil ich ja übers Icon dort hin kam...
<jokrebel> *seufz*
<mgolisch> und was passiert wenn du das icon ding startest?
<mgolisch> diesen indicator oder wie das heisst
<mgolisch> das ist meistens ein programm was sich irgendwie dann per dbus mit dem indicator gelöt da verbindet und sein icon dann da anzeigt
<jokrebel> mgolisch: Wie sollte man das separat starten können?
<mgolisch> den befehl dafuer aufrufen?
<mgolisch> aber evtl geht das doch garnicht so
<mgolisch> ka
<mgolisch> lauft den da was? ps aux|grep indicator
<mgolisch> n
<jokrebel> also mit Synaptic find ich da höchstens roger-plugins-indicator (was installiert ist). Das lässt sich aber über das Terminal nicht "ausführen"
<mgolisch> jokrebel: ist wohl ein plugin fuer das roger programm
<mgolisch> darum geht das wohl nicht direkt auszufuehren
<mgolisch> hm bei mir kommt in dem Journal fenster aber nen menu
<mgolisch> und da gibts auch einstellungen
<jokrebel> ich kann im Jourmalfenster nur "Journal laden/drucken/löschen" und "Eintrag löschen/hinzufügen" und den Filter "alle Anrufe" verändern in alle möglichen Varianten
<jokrebel> ach und Suchen wär auch noch möglich
<jokrebel> Also ich hab das jetzt in nem anderen Linux getestet un da geht das. Da hab ich Journalfenster auch die Möglichkeit per Klick links oben im Eck unter anderem auch zu den Einstellungen abzubiegen. Nur in Ubuntu klappt das leider nicht.
<mgolisch> ich hab 15.04
<mgolisch> bei mir geht das
<jokrebel> Da ist das Roger-Icon nämlich nur ein X mit welchem ich das Fenster schließe
<mgolisch> also bei mir kommt da ein menu wenn ich oben in die leiste gehe
<jokrebel> Ah! vielleicht hilft mir https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/roger-router-roger/16/
<jokrebel> OK - nun passt alles - nachdem ich es auf Vollbild vergroßerte konnte ich auch ein Pulldownmenü aufrufen mit dem ich in die Einstellungen kam. Dor dann ein paar Haken für die Plagins (wieder neu) gesetzt brachte dann auch das Icon zurück. Womit ich wieder ohne Tricks zu den Einstellungen komme. Und auch die PopUps waren nur bei den Plugins wieder deaktiviert.
<jokrebel> oh was für Typos
<jokrebel> Danke für die Unterstützung mgolisch und mrkramps 
<ubonn> Kann man einen USP-Port so verwenden, dass er sich wie ein USB-Stick verhält? Ich würde gerne ein Verzeichnis so an den USB-Port binden, dass ein Canon-Foto-Drucker, den ich an diesen USB-Port anschließe, das für einen USB-Stick hält, auf dem die Dateien des Verzeichnisses zu sehen sind.
<bekks> Kann man so nicht. Steck doch einfach einen USB Stick ein.
<ubonn> bekks: Schade. Die vorgeschlagene Lösung funktioniert natürlich. Aber man könnte es eben noch einfacher haben - und nebenbei sozusagen einen Drucker zum Drucken bringen ohne Treiber... (zwar nur JPGs, aber immerhin).
<bekks> Kann man auch so. USB Stcick einstecken und gut. :)
<mgolisch> mit dem entsprechenden usb controler geht das schon
<ubonn> mgolisch: Gibt's da noch einen etwas ausführlicheren Tip?
<mgolisch> naja die meistens pcs haben nur usb controller die nur den host modus unterstuetzen
<mgolisch> also ohne spezielle hardware geht das nicht
<_thelion_> leszek: ich kde-telepathy installiert und habe jetzt endlich (!) das icon für die systray gefunden... hehe
<_thelion_> musste nur in die Einstellungen des Systemabschnitts gehen und Instant-Messaging (oder so) aktivieren.
<_thelion_> da sucht man lange - und dann ist die Lösung sooo einfach ;-)
<_thelion_> Gute Nacht...
<dreamon> Frage. Habe mit dd if=/dev/sda | pv -petra -s 100G | gzip > ~/image-compress_sda.img.gz → eine Festplatte kopiert. Die HDD ist 1016,2GB groß.(laut fdisk). Zum Abschluß des dd befehls kam folgende Ausgabe. 
<dreamon> 193828+1 records in.3MB/s → 193828+1 records out → 946GB 12:44:13 [21MB/s] → 102621882800 bytes (1TB) copied.
<dreamon> 946GB ? Wie kommt er auf diese Zahl? 
<dreamon> Kann ich davon ausgehen, das er die HDD komplett kopiert hat?
<Rochvellon> könnte mir vorstellen, dass die angabe der Einheiten, wieder einmal mehr, unheitlich erfolgt und dd nach SI ausgibt
#ubuntu-de 2015-08-15
<dreamon> hmm wie rechnet man das um. Bin etwas verwirrt.
<Rochvellon> das eine wird mit 1000, das andere mit 1024 gerechnet, wobei ein byte 8 bit sind
<dreamon> 1016218828800/1024/1024/1024=946,4275360107421875 -> das könnte doch hinkommen? 
<dreamon> Aber um es genau zu wissen, müsste ich doch die Bytes mit Bytes vergleichen
<Rochvellon> man müsste die angabe von fdisk in bytes haben. dann könnte man einfacher vergleichen
<dreamon> mit sudo sfdisk -l /dev/sda bekommt man die Zylinder anzahl raus .. 123548*8225280 dann hat man die Größe.. etwas umständlich
<Rochvellon> dreamon: solange nicht eine fehlermeldung von dd kam, würde ich mir da weniger sorgen machen. zur not kannst du ja noch ein md5-vergleich machen
<dreamon> Rochvellon, Wie kann man sowas machen, ich habs ja komprimiert.
<dreamon_> Ups Zwangstrennung ist es schon wieder so früh.. hmm
<Rochvellon> dreamon_: hier wäre das mal in einem script abgearbeitet -> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/25639713/comparing-files-from-tape-and-disk-using-md5-with-perl-archivetar-fails
<Rochvellon> wobei ich nicht weiß, inwiefern das script taugt
<dreamon> In meinem Fall ist es ein gz.
<Rochvellon> prinzipell sollte es das gleiche vorgehen sein, nur dass du dann noch evtl. die routinen für gz dem script hinzufügst und anstelle eines tars ein gz öffnest. nur da frag mal bitte jemanden, der sich mit perl auskennt
<dreamon> Rochvellon, Ok. Merci
<Rochvellon> dreamon: du müsstest oben in den kopf noch "use IO::Uncompress::Gunzip qw(gunzip $GunzipError);"  und bei $mytarfile das komprimierte archiv angeben. dann sollte das script funktionieren (ohne gewähr)
<dreamon> Rochvellon, Danke, ich werde das mal an einer kleineren Festplatte testen. Das image erstellen hat den Ganzen Tag gekostet
<Rochvellon> hier ist noch ein anderes script, dreamon: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1054646/check-md5-of-compressed-file-without-unpacking-it-completely
<Rochvellon> wobei du bei dem script erstmal die md5 erstellen müsstest
<Rochvellon> oder du baust dir das script um :)
<pog> moin
<pog> wenn apt-get install p1 p2 pN (vermute wegen schlechter Internetverbindung) ein paar Pakete nicht runterladen kann, werden bei einem zweiten VErsuche wieder alle Pakete runtergeladen? (was ich vermeiden moechte).
<pog> apt-get update hab ich meines wissens vorgängig aufgefuehrt.
<Lothenon> die bereits heruntergeladenen pakete werde zwischen gespeichert
<pog> o.k. ich versuches jedenfalls nochmals, danke. 
<simon1764> Hallo, ich wollte gerade bei der Uhr (Unity-Desktop) mehrere Zeitzonen hinzufügen(nicht die Zeitzone ändern), allerdings klappt das nicht. Ich habe jetzt einen Anleitung gegoogelt und da steht, dass da ein Dropdown-Menü kommt wenn man was eintippt und man da die Zeitzone wählen kann, ist hier aber nicht so es gibt nur UTC und wenn ich manuell was eingebe wird es nicht erkannt. Hat jemand eine Idee woran das 
<simon1764> liegen könnte?
<kiwiirc09324> hallo
<kiwiirc09324> ich probiere gerade wifi auf meinem asus x205ta zu installieren und scheitere an folgender zeile: cp /sys/firmware/efi/efivars/nvram-74b00bd9-805a-4d61-b51f-43268123d113 /lib/firmware/brcm/brcmfmac43340-sdio.txt
<kiwiirc09324> die nvram-datei ist nicht vorhanden
<kiwiirc09324> was kann ich tun?
<mrkramps> nach welcher anleitung?
<kiwiirc09324> http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel.wireless.general/135839
<kiwiirc09324> https://wiki.debian.org/InstallingDebianOn/Asus/X205TA
<mrkramps> kiwiirc09324, schau mal in dem verzeichnis, ob deine nvram überhaupt so heißt
<kiwiirc09324> da ist garkeine datei die mit nvram beginnt
<mrkramps> dann eben nich …
<kiwiirc09324> mrkramps: bin wieder d
<kiwiirc09324> da
<mrkramps> ok
<mrkramps> ist da überhaupt der chipsatz verbaut?
<kiwiirc09324> naja, es ist das selbe modell
<kiwiirc09324> kann ich das irgendwie in ubuntu anzeigen lassen?
<mrkramps> lspci
<kiwiirc09324> nein, da steht nchts von wifi, nur host bridge, vga controller, encryption controller, usb controller und isa bridge
<kiwiirc09324> unter win 8 funktioniert wifi allerdings
<mrkramps> soll schon passen
<mrkramps> ich vermute mal nicht, dass die noch einen anderen chip verbaut haben, der nicht erkannt wird
<mrkramps> hast du kernel 4.0 schon installiert?
<mrkramps> bzw. 4.1 oder was gerade stable ist
<kiwiirc09324> also die iso habe ich mir vor 2 tagen gezogen
<mrkramps> welche iso?
<kiwiirc09324> Ubuntu 15.04 Desktop (64-bit)
<mrkramps> kiwiirc09324, mit Kernel 3.19 wird das wohl nichts werden
<kiwiirc09324> wie installiere ich denn einen neueren?
<mrkramps> am besten gar nicht
<kiwiirc09324> lol
<mrkramps> aus sicherheitsgründen
<kiwiirc09324> was meinst Du damit?
<Lothenon> du könntest schauen, ob es ein ppa mit neueren kerneln gibt
<kiwiirc09324> und warum kommt die aktuellste version nicht mit dem aktuellsten kernel?
<Lothenon> kiwiirc09324: der kernel ist die zentrale instanz des systems und kann alles, auch potentiell deine passwörter ausspähen, wenn schadcode in diesen eingeschleust wurde
<Lothenon> nuja, muss ja auch erst einmal getestet werden. 
<mrkramps> deswegen eigentlich nicht
<mrkramps> deswegen dann schon eher ^^
<kiwiirc09324> verstehe
<mrkramps> kernel 4.0 kam nach 15.04 iirc
<mrkramps> du könntest das mit einer beta von 15.10 versuchen
<Lothenon> mrkramps: der erste satz bezog sich auf deine aussage "aus sicherheitsgründen"
<kiwiirc09324> und wenn ich mir die tls-version installiere? hat die den kernel 4.0?
<Lothenon> nein, 14.04 nutzt 3.13, oder 3.16 oder 3.19
<mrkramps> bislang, in einigen monaten wird auch 4.?? verfügbar sein für die LTS
<Lothenon> möglicherweise nutzt 15.10 oder erst 16.04 einen 4er kernel
<mrkramps> kiwiirc09324, die offizielle empfehlung für dein gerät mit ubuntu lautet im moment einen wlan-stick zu verwenden
<kiwiirc09324> ja, so mache ich es auch momentan, das geht ohne Probleme, allerdings habe ich dann nur noch einen USB-Slot frei weil das ding nur 2 insgesamt hat
<kiwiirc09324> naja, ich werde dan wohl auf 15.10 warten
<mrkramps> oh, moment
<kiwiirc09324> kann man dann problemlos upgraden oder muss ich das komplett neu installieren?
<kiwiirc09324> ja...?
<Lothenon> upgrade von 15.04 auf 15.10 wird unterstützt
<mrkramps> ich ziehe meine aussage nochmal zurück … kernel 4.0 ist für 15.04 zu haben
<Lothenon> doch schon?
<mrkramps> mainline halt
<kiwiirc09324> ist die installation noob-sicher?
<mrkramps> nein, wie nichts unter linux
<mrkramps> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mainline-Kernel
<kiwiirc09324> lol
<kiwiirc09324> schade
<mrkramps> kiwiirc09324, wenn du dich selber noch als "noob" bezeichnest, dann solltest du vielleicht iwrklich einfach auf 15.10 warten
<kiwiirc09324> ja, dann mache ich das wohl
<kiwiirc09324> die 2 monate bleibe ich dann halt bei meinem wlan-stick
<kiwiirc09324> Danke mrkramps und Lothenon + gute Nacht!
#ubuntu-de 2015-08-16
<kultviech> Hallo, ich möchte meinen desktop z.b. via ffmpeg an meinen root-server im internet streamen wo z.b. icecast2 laufen soll, aber leider komm ich da nicht weiter, ich finde keine tutorials, die mir weiterhelfen oder fehlermeldungen in den logs. Gibts irgendwo ne Anleitung? (auch mit anderer software)
<tech9> kultviech: ich verstehe nicht ganz was du vor hast mit desktop streamen. Aber vllt klappt es ja mkit dem video-lan-player...der kann den desktop als video aufzeichen und streamen kann man damit auch
<mrkramps> kultviech, was willst du streamen?
<kultviech> tech9: mit ffmpeg kann man seinen screen direkt streamen zu einem video-streaming-server
<tech9> aha
<monir> ist es möglich linux mint cinnamon zu deinstallieren und ubuntu mate drüber zu installieren ohne datenverlust
<mrkramps> monir, theoretisch schon
<monir> ist die praktische umsetzung kompliziert? ich hab gelesen, dass man mit " apt-get" und "autoremove" oberflächen deinstallieren/ installieren kann
<monir> jedoch hab ich keine genauen berichte zu linux mint cinnamon gefunden
<mrkramps> monir, du möchtest ja nicht die oberfläche (desktopumgebung) tauschen, sondern scheinbar das betriebssystem
<monir> ja, ich bin schon länger auf der suche nach einem passendem linux system für meinen rechner, ich bin mit linux mint zufireden, teste allerdings gerne aus, und ubuntu mate fand ich ziemlich ansprechend
<mrkramps> monir, möchtest du nich einfach unter mint die desktopumgebung mate nachinstallieren?
<mrkramps> http://wiki.mate-desktop.org/download#linux_mint
<monir> ja, allerdings möchte ich cinnamon deinstallieren
<mrkramps> monir, dann musst du dich einmal an den support von linux mint wenden
<GOSTDUB> HI
<speefak> so jetzt hier mal
<speefak> also : meine hd is als sda im system gelistet
<speefak> auf ihr liegt eine lunks verschlüsselte partition und in dieser ist ein LVM mit versch. LV fürs system
<speefak> warum wird der crypted container als sdb3 gelistet ?
<ubik__> Hallo, hat jemand eine Anleitung, wie ich in meiner selbst programmierten Ubuntu Phone App eine Datei schreibe?
<ubik__> mit QML allein geht das nicht
<mgolisch> nee
<mgolisch> benutzt sowas irgendwer?
<jokrebel> Was will mir mein Lubuntu 14.04 mit "GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed: An authentication agent already exists for the given subject" sagen?
<mgolisch> mehrere DEs?
<jokrebel> mgolisch: Fernzugriff per VNC
<mgolisch> kann man das wegdrücken?
<mgolisch> kommt das auch wenn du dich normal anmeldest?
<jokrebel> mgolisch: Ja, man kann es wegklicken. Und es erscheint ausschließlich auf dem fernen Desktop wenn ich mit remmina zu fernerPC:1 verbinde
<Ordin> jokrebel: Fällt dir denn irgendetwas auf, das nicht funktioniert?
<mgolisch> vermutlich weil dort schon ne desktop sitzung laeuft als der user
<mgolisch> oder so
<jokrebel> Ordin: Nö - nur halt eine mir unverständliche Fehlermeldung
<jokrebel> Oh ja! Der öffnet eine neue Desktop-Sitzung. Wenn ich von "Fern" nen Browser öffnen erscheit der nicht "Lokal". Ich hätte aber gerne genau die ferne Sitzung auf meinem Screen. Wie und wo muss ich da tightvncserver anpassen?
<mgolisch> hat das nicht sonen eingebauten vnc server?
<mgolisch> glaub das geht mit tightvnc nicht du brauchst x11vnc dafür
<tokam> gibt es command mit dem man ubuntu anweisen kann den arbeitsspeicher der nicht mehr benötigt wird frei zugeben?
<tokam> möchte ich gerne vor hibernate (swap is zu klein) aufrufen
<jokrebel> mgolisch: Ok, dann schau ich mir das mal an. Danke einstweilen.
<jokrebel> mgolisch: Ahja - mit x11vnc ist alles wie ich es will. Ansprechbar über Port 5900 und die ferne Sitzung ist sichtbar. Danke nochmal. War auf tightvnc gekommen weil ich das unter Windows recht schnell eingerichtet bekommen hatte (für genau diese Situation: Remote-Zugriff auf "laufende Desktop-Sitzung")
<Guest57214> \join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<DerProfessor> Hallo Leute, Guest57214 /join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<DerProfessor> Gn8
<Guest57214> moin
<Guest57214> bin ja schon im chat
<Guest57214> lol
<Fuchs> Dein \ war verkehrt rum
<Fuchs> muss ein / sein, da hatte er schon recht 
<Guest57214> versuch mich grad hier durchzubeissen
#ubuntu-de 2016-08-15
<pLaTo0n> moin
<jokrebel> Namd
<mrkramps> ich habe unter Xubuntu 14.04 das hintergrundbild geändert und LightDM hat diese änderung automatisch mitübernommen. ändere ich jetzt nochmals das hintergrundbild, dann bleibt LighDM sturr bei dem ersten und ignoriert auch manuelle einstellungen in /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf
<mrkramps> wie kriege ich LightDM jetzt zurückgesetzt oder ein anderes hintergrundbild dafür eingestellt?
<jokrebel> mehrere Benutzer?
<mrkramps> nope
<mrkramps> und autoremove --purge lightdm* habe ich auch schon versucht
<mrkramps> der wahnsinn … das schreib ich besser gleich ins wiki
<nico_> hallo, ich habe ein problem mit der verwendung von icc farbprofilen, kann da jemand helfen?
<nagetier> nico_: die verwendete Grafikkarte samt Treiber solltest du nennen
<nico_> kann man die gnome farbverwalung unter xubuntu installieren? wenn ja, wie?
<nico_> nvidia quadro fx 880m
<nico_> als treiber läuft der von nvidia v340.96
<nagetier> nico_: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Monitor_profilieren_mit_ArgyllCMS/ - das will nicht?
<nico_> naja, ich will nur ein profil was fertig ist laden, geht das nur über diesen umständlichen weg mit der datei und dem starter erstellen?
<mrkramps> nico_, afaik kann man die gnome farbverwaltung auch unter xfce verwenden
<nico_> wie denn?
<nico_> das wäre am besten, das ging unter linux mint immer gut
<nico_> profil wählen und gut ist...
<nagetier> xcalib fand ich gerade
<nagetier>  /usr/bin/xcalib -d :0 /usr/share/color/icc/P221W-sRGB.icc soll genügen
<nagetier> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ICC_profiles
<nagetier> aber ok, ich verwende auch nur eine Suchmaschine :)
<mrkramps> xcalib sollte so ebenfalls gehen
<nico_> und die gnome farbverwaltung? weisst du wie ich die installiert bekomme?
<mrkramps> ansonsten gnome-color-manager nachinstallieren und dann über terminal ansprechen
<nico_> also ohne gui?
<nico_> installiert habe ich den gnome-color-manager, aber wie starten?
<nagetier> gnome-color-manager als normaler Nutzer in ein Terminal?
<mrkramps> gcm-*
<mrkramps> da sind diverse befehle
<nagetier> ahjo
<nico_> nico@w510:~$ gnome-color-manager
<nico_> gnome-color-manager: Befehl nicht gefunden.
<nico_> nico@w510:~$ gnome-color-manager
<nico_> gnome-color-manager: Befehl nicht gefunden.
<nico_> nico@w510:~$ gcm-*
<nico_> gcm-*: Befehl nicht gefunden
<nico_> geht net...???
<mrkramps> nico_, gcm-calibrate, gcm-picker, gcm-usw.
<nico_> hm, also alles ohne GUI? schade...
<nagetier> nico_: änderst du das denn öfter?
<nico_> ne, nur nach einer installation
<nagetier> ich vermute nicht.. dann wüsste ich nicht was gegen ein einmaliges Festsetzen spricht, das geht auch gut in Autostart per Konsolenbefehl
<nico_> naja, bin eben nicht so linux fest...*grins
<nico_> linuxuser erst seit 3 monaten...
<nagetier> nico_: "autostart ubuntu", ist kein Hexenwerk
<mrkramps> ansich ist das mit xcalib schon nicht verkehrt
<mrkramps> colord wäre auch nice, aber auch dabei wäre colormgr wieder nur ein befehlszeilenwerkzeug
<nico_> xcalib hatte ich schon mal versucht, nur nach dem neustart war das profil wieder weg
<mrkramps> nico_, deswegen ja in den autostart damit
<nico_> und wie?
<nico_> nur den befehl?
<mrkramps> nico_, samt das ICM profil
<mrkramps> xcalib /pfad/zum/monitorprofil
<nico_> jaaaa....super, damit ist das profil jetzt aktiv, das hat geklappt
<nico_> und nun bitte für einen noob, wie das zum autostart?
<mrkramps> einstellungen → sitzung und startverhalten(?)
<nagetier> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart/#Xubuntu-Xfce
<nico_> ja, ok
<nico_> dann hinzufügen?
<mrkramps> japp
<saine_> hab ich es richtig verstanden das ich für ein linux-windows netzwerk einen useraccount für samba auf windows einrichten muss?
<nico_> und nun nur den befehl von eben?
<nagetier> oa
<nagetier> joa*
<mrkramps> nico_, name und beschreibung kannst du frei wählen und in das letzte feld, den befehl
<nico_> ok, ich teste mal und bin dann gleich wieder da...
<mrkramps> saine_, irgendwas hast du nicht richtig verstanden
<nico_> bin wieder da, das profil wird nur kurz aktiviert und dann fliegt es wieder raus...???
<nico_> von hand geht es, aber im autostart nur für eine sekunde
<mrkramps> nico_, ausgabe von:$ ps aux grep | colord
<nico_> nico@w510:~$ ps aux grep | colord
<nico_> Fehler: Liste von Prozess-IDs muss auf p folgen
<nico_> Aufruf: 
<nico_>  ps [Optionen]
<nico_>  Versuchen Sie »ps --Hilfe <Einfach|Liste|Ausgabe|Threads|Verschiedenes|Alle>«
<nico_>   oder »ps --Hilfe <s|l|o|t|m|a>«,
<nico_>  um zusätzliche Hilfe anzuzeigen.
<nico_> Für weitere Informationen siehe ps(1).
<nico_> colord: Befehl nicht gefunden.
<mrkramps> ouh, sry
<nagetier> mrkramps: ein 'wait' davor setzen?
<mrkramps> ps aux | grep colord
<mrkramps> pipe daneben gesetzt
<nagetier> also vor dem Befehl in Autostart
<mrkramps> nagetier, ist die frage, was die einstellung überschreibt
<nico_> pipe? was ist das?
<nagetier> mrkramps: jup
<mrkramps> nico_, nochmal ausgabe, diesmal:$ ps aux | grep colord
<nico_> ps aux | grep colord
<nico_> nico      3609  0.0  0.0  21732  1088 pts/3    S+   22:36   0:00 grep --color=auto colord
<nico_> was ist pipe?
<nico_> habe ich nicht gesetzt, im autostart steht nur "xcalib /home/nico/AUO11ED-100brightness-7-1-2010.icm"
<mrkramps> nico_, nein … ich habe in dem befehl das pipe-zeichen falsch gesetzt gehabt
<mrkramps> deswegen die fehlerausgabe
<nico_> aso
<nico_> hehe...
<nico_> ich habe das profil jetzt allerdings von hand aktiviert
<nico_> vor der ausgabe
<mrkramps> nico_, ich wollte mit dem befehl nur wissen, ob colord bei dir läuft - tut es aber nicht
<nagetier> nico_: versuche mal /usr/bin/xcalib -d :0 [ORT VOM PROFILE] in Autostart
<nico_> ok
<mrkramps> nagetier, deine idee schein sinn zu machen
<nico_> bin gleich wieder da...
<nagetier> vermute ja es wird wieder überschrieben
<mrkramps> nagetier, wollte halt erst mal schauen, was das überschreibt, bevor ich mit sleep mogel
<nagetier> joa
<nico_> leider genau das gleiche...
<nico_> heul
<nagetier> ruhig, wird schon
<mrkramps> nico_, änder mal den befehl im autostarteintrag zu:
<mrkramps> bash -c 'sleep 10 && xcalib  /PFAD/ZUM/PROFIL'
<nico_> ok, bis gleich...
<nagetier> wie kam ich nur auf wait..
<mrkramps> das halt alles viel zu viel mit diesem linux
<nagetier> ack, sometimes it is
<mrkramps> hätte ich ihm sagen sollen, dass er 10 sekunden warten muss?
<nagetier> :)
<nico_> ja, habe 10 sec gewartet, ohne erfolg, diesmal hat er es gar nicht geladen, auch nicht kurz
<nico_> das steht jetzt drin "bash -c 'sleep 10 && xcalib /home/nico/AUO11ED-100brightness-7-1-2010.icm"
<nagetier> welche Rechte hat /home/nico/AUO11ED-100brightness-7-1-2010.icm ? 
<nagetier> wobei das passt, vergiss es
<nico_> :)
<mrkramps> da fehlt ein ' am ende
<nico_> nach dem pfad?
<mrkramps> jo
<nico_> ok, bis gleich..._))
<nico_> hehe, das geht...wieso ist das so?
<mrkramps> da überschreibt halt irgendwas beim start der sitzung das profil
<nico_> aha, ok, auf jeden fall geht es jetzt, DANKE!
<mrkramps> also 10 sekunden warten bis das, was immer es ist, durchgestartet ist
<mrkramps> nico_, teste mal, wie lange du wirklich warten musst
<mrkramps> evtl. reicht auch sleep 3 oder 5
<nico_> ja mache ich dann mal, ich habe noch ein kleines mount problem mit einer samba freigabe eines windoofs servers
<nico_> das steht in meiner fstab "//srv1/Daten /home/nico/Daten cifs username=Nico,password=********,uid=1000,users 0 0"
<nico_> und er mountet es aber nicht gleich...
<mrkramps> nico_, da fehlt bei den optionen das "auto"
<nico_> ok, teste ich mal...
<mrkramps> cifs auto,username=Nico usw.
<nico_> bin gleich wieder da...
<mrkramps> er hat wohl keine SSD …
<nagetier> ich vermute ja fstab zickt :)
<nagetier> und man muss diesen Zeitraum abwarten
<nagetier> was mich auch gewaltig nervt
<mrkramps> da fehlt aber doch echt nur das auto, oder?
<nagetier> lässt sich natürlich einstellen.. 
<nagetier> kA, mrkramps 
<nagetier> denke schon, auto dürfte sinnvoll sein
<nagetier> aber ob "nur" ist mir ganz und gar nicht mehr klar
<nico_> das hier "//srv1/Daten /home/nico/Daten cifs auto username=Nico,password=******,uid=1000,users 0 0" gibt folgende fehlermeldung "mount: /etc/fstab: parse error: ignore entry at line 13."
<mrkramps> nico_, da fehlt ein komma nach dem auto
<mrkramps> /srv1/Daten /home/nico/Daten cifs auto,username=Nico,password=******,uid=1000,users 0 0
<nico_> hehe, oh man, diese syntax...sorry...
<nagetier> :)
<nico_> muahaha...das wars, geil, ihr seid die besten!!! DANKE!!!
<nico_> jetzt noch eine frage...hehe...
<nagetier> nu aber zur eigentlichen Arbeit übergehen ;)
<nico_> ich habe einen esxi-server zu managen, leider bekomme ich unter WINE diese anwendung "VMware-viclient-all-5.5.0-1993072.exe" nicht zum laufen, gibt es eine alternative
<nico_> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=30036
<nico_> geht aber net
<sash_> nico_: vm installieren.
<nico_> heul, ich will kein windoofs mehr...
<sash_> oder die Weboberfläche nutzen, wenn verfügbar.
<nico_> die ist leider scheiße...sorry
<sash_> Jo, wie alles an VMWare *hust*
<nico_> angeblich soll es sber laut der webseite gehen...oder?
<nico_> aber
<nico_> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=30036
<sash_> Rating Bronze ist halt auch nur so halb gut.
<nico_> aha...habe mir schon stundenlang die ohren gebrochen....
<nico_> leider gibt es keine linux alternative...so richtig zumindest
<sash_> nico_: Wenn du das auf der Arbeit brauchst, haste da nicht irgendein Windows-Terminal wo du vielleicht hinconnecten kannst?
<nico_> leider nein...
<sash_> Ansonsten kommst du um ne Windows-VM (Virtualbox wäre wohl am einfachsten) vermutlich nicht herum.
<nico_> oder eben diese wiederliche weboberfläche...heul
<nico_> da habe ich aber auch ein problem mit dem flash player
<nico_> To view this page ensure that Adobe Flash Player version 11.5.0 or greater is installed.
<nico_> das sagt das webinterface
<nagetier> nico_: welcher Browser?
<nico_> firefox
<nico_> original xubuntu
<nico_> -)
<nagetier> teste chromium
<k1l_> flashplugin-installer installiert?
<nico_> hm, dieser google verein ist mit eben so suspekt
<nico_> hehe
<k1l_> chromium ist chrome ohne google.
<sash_> Bzw. Chrome ist Chromium mit google.
<sash_> Aber aus genau diesem Grund hat chromium auch keinen integrierten Flashplayer.
<nico_> »flashplugin-installer« ist bereits die neuste Version (11.2.202.632ubuntu0.16.04.1).
<nagetier> sash_: stümmt, da war was
<nico_> hehe, ja,ja, probleme über probleme...
<nico_> aber bisher bin ich mit linux noch nich am ende meiner lust angekommen...*lach
<nico_> leichtes screen tearing habe ich leider auch zu verzeichnen...gibt es dort gute lösungen?
<mrkramps> nico_, abhängig von der grafikkarte
<mrkramps> und dem verwendeten treiber
<nico_> ja, intel soll unkomplizierter sein, richtig?
<k1l_> amd?
<nagetier> nvidia
<nico_> nvidia
<k1l_> welche genau? und welcher treiber genau?
<nico_> nvidia quadro fx 880m
<nico_> und 2. notebook hat quadro 1000m
<nico_> treiber warte...
<nico_> als treiber läuft der von nvidia v340.96
<k1l_> das sind aber alte karten, ne? keine modernen. da solltest mal den alten treiber versuchen unter systemeinstellungen -> software und updates -> letzter tab
<nico_> ja, älter...
<k1l_> teste mal den nvidia 304 oder was da angeboten wird.
<nagetier> k1l_: auch wenn er die Karte noch unterstützt?
<nico_> 304.131 ist der letzte...
<nico_> werde mal testen...please wait...
<k1l_> ja die alten karten laufen oft mit den neueren treibern nicht mehr so gut. aber da bietet ubuntu ja noch die älteren treiber an
<mrkramps> wenn's das nicht ist, vielleicht mal den xfwm4 compositor deaktivieren, der ist nicht so toll
<nico_> was ist das? und wo finde ich den?
<nagetier> k1l_: okay, das müsste ich selber auch mal testen
<mrkramps> das könnte länger dauern, das zu erklären …
<nico_> ich starte mal neu und teste dann mal...
<mrkramps> nico_, einstellungen → feineinstellungen des fenstermanagers
<nico_> stand by huston
<nico_> *grins
<mrkramps> letzter reiter in dem dialog, keine ahnung, wie das auf deutsch heißt
<mrkramps> dann später eben nochmal
<nico_> hat sich leider nicht verbessert...
<nico_> habe xfwm4 compositor mal deaktiviert
<nico_> muss ich neu starten?
<mrkramps> noe, wird direkt übernommen
<nico_> oh, ist tatsächlich besser...respekt!!!
<nico_> wow, würde sagen, richtig gut!
<nico_> oder sagen wir, besser...
<nagetier> nico_: nvidia-settings hattest die angesehen?
<nagetier> dir*
<nico_> nö
<nagetier> dann mach mal, könnte sich etwas finden lassen, muss aber nicht
<nico_> wenn ich da rein gucke fliegt das farbprofil gleich raus...
<mrkramps> kann man das da nicht auch übergeben? also das profil
<nico_> ne, finde ich nüscht...
<nagetier> nico_: normal, ist hier auch so
<nagetier> allerdings schreibt es sich nach ~3s wieder ein
<nagetier> hier spätestens nach dem Schließen
<nico_> bei mir nicht
<nagetier> hm..
<nico_> auch nicht nach dem schließen
<nagetier> hier ist auch redshift betroffen, und kein Farbprofil in dem Sinne
<nagetier> nico_: bist du jetzt auf dem alten Treiber?
<nico_> ja
<nagetier> dann würde ich das nochmal rückgängig machen, nur um zu testen..
<nico_> also jetzt wieder den neuen treiber?
<nagetier> Compositor aus dürfte schon helfen.. evtl. mit dem aktuellen Treiber zusammen noch eher
<nagetier> ich würde es versuchen, ja
<nico_> ok, teste ich gleich mal...kein problem
<nico_> so, ich starte dann mal neu...standby... :-))
<nico_> joa...eigendlich keine wirkliche veränderung für mich feststellbar
<nagetier> dann würde ich auf dem bleiben
<nico_> aber es ist schon deutlich besser
<nico_> wie vorher
<nico_> ok
<nico_> dann danke ich euch für die zeit, die ihr für mich geopfert habt!!!
<nagetier> nico_: sitze eh nur herum ;)
<nico_> muahaha...sehr gut!
<nico_> ich bin eben eine windows knecht der seit win10 die schnautze voll hat...daher ist hier vieles neu...
<mrkramps> hast dich bis hierhin schon gut geschlagen, nico_ 
<nico_> hehe, danke! das ist erst der anfang, die windows server 2008 r2 sollen auch noch durch linux ersetzt werden...muahaha...ein langer weg...
<nico_> aber ein paar jahre habe ich noch...lach
<nico_> wie sieht das eigendlich mit kernel-updates unter linux aus? die bringen auch neue hardware unterstützung mit?
<mrkramps> nein
<mrkramps> das sind sicherheitsaktualisierungen
<k1l_> ubuntu ist prinzipiell eine stable release distro und bleibt beim gleichen kernel im release. aber das enablement stack bringt die backports kernel und xorg zu den LTS
<mrkramps> nico_, zum lesen: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTS_Enablement
<nico_> danke...
<mrkramps> eilt aber nicht, der erste stack kommt erst in ein paar monaten :)
<mrkramps> sry, link verstümmelt → https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTS_Enablement_Stacks/
<nico_> :_)
<nico_> sooo, danke nochmal DANKE an alle!!! und gute nacht!!!
<mrkramps> gute nacht, nico_ 
<main_> hallo 
<main_> ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin ich suche hilfe bzgl. meines usb3 anschlusses/treiber
<main_> kann mir da wer helfen?
<main_> soweit ich weiß brauch ich das xhci_hcd modul
<main_> laut lsmod ist nur ahci da
<nagetier> main_: Hallo, wo ist denn das Problem?
<main_> mein usb3 kopiert nur mit usb2 geschwindigkeit
<nagetier> Und welche Distribution nutzt du?
<main_> mint
<main_> X_D
<k1l_> dann bist du hier falsch :) nutze die mint channel auf dem anderen entzwerk oder das mint forum auf deren seite (nutze da aber ein anderes passwort als sonst)
<k1l_> support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<main_> vielen dank und hab ihr vll einen channel uaf deutsch zur empfehlung?
<k1l_> wüsste ich keinen. frag dort mal nach
<main_> ich hab auch eine ubuntuversion installiert da hab ich das selbe problem
<nagetier> main_: USB3 ist im BIOS aktiviert?
<nagetier> wobei.. sollte, ansosnten funktionieren die Anschlüsse nicht
<main_> ich meine ja aber bin mir nicht sicher kann ich das aus dem laufendem system ermitteln?
<k1l_> frag bitte den mint support. die wurschteln da mit den kerneln und den updates und treibern rum, das könnne wir nicht wissen.
<nagetier> main_: schau in dmesg nach
<main_> k1l_: ok wenn ich jetzt neustarte und mit meinem ubuntu starte wo ich das selbe problem habe magst du mir dann helfen?
<main_> nagetier: dmesg | grep -i xhci
<main_> [    1.571127] xhci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: xHCI Host Controller
<main_> [    1.571133] xhci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8
<main_> [    1.571354] xhci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X
<main_> [    1.571411] usb usb8: Product: xHCI Host Controller
<main_> [    1.571412] usb usb8: Manufacturer: Linux 3.13.0-24-generic xhci_hcd
<main_> [    1.571582] xhci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: xHCI Host Controller
<main_> [    1.571584] xhci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 9
<main_> [    1.571622] usb usb9: Product: xHCI Host Controller
<main_> [    1.571623] usb usb9: Manufacturer: Linux 3.13.0-24-generic xhci_hcd
<main_> [    1.834991] usb 9-4: new SuperSpeed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd
<main_> [    1.962549] usb 8-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd
<nagetier> das war eher ungut
<main_> was genau?
<nagetier> guck bitte in das topic
<nagetier> aber ok, ist ja schon vorbei
<k1l_> main_: ich (und sehr viele andere hier) bin es satt, dass mint user hier herkommen weil deren support beschissen ist und dann so tun als wenn es ja ein ubuntu wäre.
<k1l_> main_: mint fummelt da rum, dann sollen sie deren kram auch selber supporten. wende dich an die
<main_> nagut, ich bitte um entschuldigung
#ubuntu-de 2016-08-16
<DaVu> wenn ich bei Uuntu 16.04 kein Programm geöffnet habe und auf dem Desktop einfach so eine Eingabe über die Tastatur machen, erscheint rechts unten am Bildschirm ein Eingabefenster. Was genau ist das? Egal, was ich dort eingebe, es hat keinerlei Effekt
<koegs> Suchfunktion von Nautilus?
<DaVu> koegs: Ich habe, wie gesagt keine Ahnung...  habe gerade nautilus mal geöffnet und dann eine Eingabe gemacht. Da wird gar nichts gesucht ;)
<waltersraspberry> hello
<waltersraspberry> hallo
<Lengsdorfer> Wo sollte man fragen, wenn um java geht, und man dem Englischen nicht so mächtig ist? ##java hab ich gefunden. Gibts irgendwo einen deutschsprachigen channel?
<frostschutz> Lengsdorfer, in ##java fragen: "is there a german channel?" oder einfach die üblichen verdächtigen ausprobieren (#java.de, #java-de)
<jokrebel> oder anstatt try&error einfach die Suchfunktion nutzen --> /msg alis list java
<jokrebel> Das mit dem Eingabefenster rechts unten, welches nichts zu bewirken scheint, kann ich übrigens bestätigen
<jokrebel> bzw. doch. Die Suche im Nautilusfenster klappt darüber. Aber dieses Eingabefenster geht auch auf ohne dass Nautilus geöffnet ist.
<rsync> hi
#ubuntu-de 2016-08-17
<Wilma456> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, im Anmeldebildschirm einen bestimmten Nutzer auszuwählen statt den zulezt  angemeldeten?
<sk79> guten morgen. ich habe von xubuntu 12.04 (kommanodzeilensystem) in mehreren schritten zu 16.04 geupgradet. zwischenzeitlich dann noch xubuntu-desktop und xfce installiert. soweit läuft eigentlich alles. ich erhalte jedoch 3 fehlermeldungen bzgl systemanwendungen, direkt nach der anmeldung per lightdm. ich kann dann nur abbrechen oder nen report verschicken. wo kann ich mir dazu details ansehen? /var/log/syslog?
<stevieh> eigentlich kannst du glaub ich den Report vorm Verschicken anschauen.
<stevieh> und das Zauberwort dafür heisst glaub ich apport.
<sk79> stevieh: da liegt ja das problem. kann ich eben nicht. daher meine vermutung über /var/log/ nachzusehen. irgendwo müssen die reports ja liegen. :) ich vermute das ein dienst im hintergrund nicht läuft. 
<stevieh> wie gesagt, der dienst heisst apport
<sk79> stevieh: danke. ich schaumal ob ich damit weiterkomme. 
<sk79> stevieh: bingo! 
<stevieh> supi
<sk79> damit bin ich schon mal ein stück weiter. nächste frage wäre bezüglich qt. nachdem ich eine fehlermeldung bezüglich qmlscene erhalten habe, nachdem ich checkbox aufrufen wollte, fiel mir in der paketverwaltung auf, das sowohl qt5 als auch qt4 paket installiert sind. hat das so seine richtigkeit oder ist da evtl. bei den upgrades was zurückgehalten worden?
<waltersraspberry> hallo
<waltersraspberry> ich habe ein problem
<waltersraspberry> wie kommt man in ubuntu offtopic rein
<k1l> /join #channelname
<waltersraspberry> :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<waltersraspberry> :(
<k1l> für den englischen kanal musst du bei freenode angemeldet sein. steht ja da
<waltersraspberry> wie geht das
<k1l> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<waltersraspberry> hilrft mir net
<waltersraspberry> hilft
<k1l> du bist ja auch nicht angelemdet
<k1l> *angemeldet
<k1l> waltersraspberry: wo hapert es denn?
<waltersraspberry> so es klappt danke für die hilfe :D
<k1l> angemeldet bist du aber immer noch nicht
<waltersraspberry> warum
<k1l> weil du erst den account bei freenode anlegen musst und dann musst du dich anmelden (identify)
<waltersraspberry> hab ich gemacht
<k1l> lies doch einfach mal den link, den ich dir gegeben habe
<waltersraspberry> okay
<waltersraspberry> hat geklappt
<_thelion_> Hallo,ich hab da mit einem Prozess names "baloo" Probleme. Die CPU fährt hoch auf 10%, alle Prozesse, Programme laufen zäh. Ich hab den baloo-Prozess 1x beendet und dann wieder gestartet, dabei kam folgende Meldung: "Failed to register via dbus. Another instance is running". RAm ist z.B. jetzt bei 20%.
<_thelion_> ich hab hier Kubuntu 16.04. Was benötigt ihr noch als Info?
<k1l> ist der indexer von kde. der wird anfangs ne menge cpu und ram ziehen bis er einmal alle dateien hat
<_thelion_> k1l: aha, d.h. ich kann jetzt einfach nur abwarten, bis der Prozess fertig ist, oder? Der Prozess ist wichtig für krunner, Dateisuche, ...?
<k1l> jo
<_thelion_> Hm, und die Fehlermeldung bzgl. "dbus" - ist die beunruhigend? Wenn ich "balooctl status" eingebe, kommt: "Der Baloo-Index kann nicht geöffnet werden". 
<k1l> ja du hast da halt jetzt rumgefummelt, weil du den prozess gekillt hast
<k1l> evtl solltest du mal rebooten und den einfach machen lassen. sonst müssen sich mal die kde leute äussern wie man mit dem indexer umzugehen hat.
<_thelion_> upps, ach ja. Dumm von mir. okay. na, dann starte ich neu - und lasse den Prozess arbeiten. Danke für die schnelle Hilfe. 
<sash_> Abmelden und neu anmelden sollte eigentlich reichen.
<_thelion_> Danke. 
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo! Hier gibt es einen Rechner, ubuntu 16.04, der als Homeserver genutzt wird. Der Rechner wird, wenn er nicht gebraucht wird, in suspend geschickt. Am Rechner sind einige externe Platten permanent gemounted, die per master-slave steckdose bei suspend abgeschaltet werden. Das ganze wird per wakeonlan zum Leben erweckt und funktioniert soweit gut. Nun wird, 'ganz selten', eine oder mehrere externe Platten 'nicht erkannt', d.h. sie 
<Lengsdorfer> sind nicht gemounted. Ein mount -a löst das Problem, allerdings erfordert das root-rechte, und die normalen Nutzer sollen nur den zugehörigen samba nutzen. Ist das Problem bekannt und gibt es eine Lösung?
<fford> Lengsdorfer: Du kannst in /etc/network/if-up.d/ ein Script anlegen, dass nach dem" wake up" ausgeführt wird. Es gibt bestimmt noch andere Lösungen. Ich weiß nicht, ob diese Lösung noch aktuell ist, würde da aber beginnen. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OnNetworkConnectionRunScript
<Lengsdorfer> oh, thx, werde ich probieren
<kw01f> Hi
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo! Hier läuft ein Rechner mit Ubuntu 16.04 Mate. Das Gerät läuft überaus zufriedenstellend, bis auf folgenden -seltenen, alle 3h auftretenden- Effekt: Ein Fenster ist scheinbar für die Maus nicht mehr vorhanden, Klicks in das Fenster führen zu Funktionen der dahinterliegenden. Das Fenster ist aber zu sehen und verbirgt auch den Hintergrund. Wenn man dann das betreffende Fenster über die 'Taskleiste' oder Anwendungs
<Lengsdorfer> leiste minimiert und maximiert, ist wieder alles in Ordnung. Es werden auch keine Programmabstürze, oder so , angezeigt. Hat jemand ne Idee, was das sein könnte?
<Lengsdorfer> ach ja, dies passiert scheinbar mit allen Arten von Fenstern
<jokrebel> Um welche Programme handelt es sich genau?
<jokrebel> Also die, die erst minimiert werden müssen um wieder "klickbar" zu werden?
<jokrebel> Lengsdorfer: 
<Lengsdorfer> Nun ja, scheinbar alle. Netbeans, Thunar, Chromium, TB, was man eben so hat
<Lengsdorfer> wie gesagt, da stürzt nix ab. das scheint ein reine Grafikphänomen zu sein
<Lengsdorfer> +s
<jokrebel> Welche Grafikkarte mit welchem Treiber? Und passiert das bei anderen Desktopenvironments auch?
<jokrebel> ggf. vielleicht sogar mal mit nem neu angelegten Benutzer gegenprüfen ob es nicht nur am Nutzerprofil liegt.
<Lengsdorfer> hmm, gute frage. die eingebaute:). isn nuc, also Intel grafik. Anderen Desktop habich bislang nicht
<jokrebel> Um dem Problem näher zu kommen könnte die nähere Betrachtung diesbezüglich vielleicht hilfreich sein.
<Lengsdorfer> jaja, ich werd mal xfce installieren
<Lengsdorfer> das Dumme ist, das der 'Fehler' selten, ~alle 3h, auftritt und auch kein 'Absturzbericht' generiert wird
#ubuntu-de 2016-08-18
<Lembert> Hallo, ich hab hier eine minimal Installation des aktuellen Ubuntus auf nem Server. Ich möchte dort ein python skript starten. Mit "python main.py" bekomme ich aber nur ein "python: command not found". laut apt ist python aber installiert. Wie kann ich das lösen?
<LetoThe2nd> Lembert: PATH anschauen, würde ich sagen
<bekks> Zeig uns doch mal "lsb_release -a", "uname -a", und "dpkg -l | grep -i python" in einem pastebin.
<Lembert> bekks: http://pastebin.com/8M76KzbM
<bekks> Du hast python3 installiert, nicht python :)
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: hm, which python vs. which python3?
<bekks> Japp.
<Lembert> ah ok, ich hab eigentlich nichts installiert, ich ging davon aus das das standardmäßig dabei ist, mir war aber unbekannt, dass das einen Unterschied macht
<bekks> Was hast du denn dann mit apt geprüft?
<passt> Gibt es unter Ubuntu 16.04 Aktualisierungen über GUI upzudaten?  (neben der Funktion, dass Sicherheitsaktualisierungen sich automatisch aktualisieren lassen)
<passt> Gibt es unter Ubuntu 16.04 eine Möglichkeit...
<bekks> Der update-manager macht das doch.
<toktok> ich habe kurz eine frage zu den benutzerrechten. ich möchte, dass ein user in /var/www/html dateien anlegen und ändern kann, der apache soll mit diesen dateien dann arbeiten können. muss nun der user in der gruppe www-data sein oder www-data in der gruppe des users?
<k1l_> user in der www-data gruppe
<toktok> danke, ich hab noch eine frage dazu, der apache läuft unter www-data. Dieser soll in so manches Verzeichnis schreiben können. Ich habe jetzt den user www-data auch in die gruppe www gesteckt. Das verzeichnis gehört root:www und hat die dateirechnte rwxrwxr-x
<toktok> Der apache kann aber laut skript trotzdem nicht reinschreiben. Wo ist da mein fehler?
<k1l_> weil user und gruppe www-data sein muss
<yogg> hi
<yogg> wie verzögere ich am besten den start eines service (in meinem fall rsync)?
<yogg> Quick and dirty wäre ein "sleep 30", aber warscheinlich gibt es eine bessere Möglichkeit?
<bekks> Was ist denn das eigentliche Problem?
<k1l_> was für ein script und warum verzögern?
<k1l_> das klingt nach "bis wlan eingeloggt ist" und da sollte ein systemd script doch ein target haben
<yogg> es ist ein "bis das iscsi device gemountet ist" problem
<bekks> Und das wird wie gemounted?
<yogg> mein rsyncd darf erst starten wenn die dazugehörige platte da ist
<dadrc> udev mount script
<yogg> über die open-iscsi tools bzw. über die fstab
<bekks> Zeig uns mal den fstab Eintrag bitte.
<yogg>  /dev/sda /data/backup  btrfs rw,relatime,space_cache,subvolid=5,subvol=/,force-compress=lzo,_netdev
<yogg>  /dev/sda über iscsi bereitgestellt (deshalb das _netdev)
<bekks> Ja, und das reicht eigentlich aus.
<yogg> das funkltioniert auch einwandfrei
<bekks> Und was funktioniert dann nicht einwandfrei? Dass rsyncd vor dem Netzwerk startet?
<yogg> nach einem reboot habe ich die Platte sauber gemountet unter "/data/backup", aber rsync startet bevor die platte da ist und stirbt dann
<bekks> Benutzt du rsync oder rsyncd?
<yogg> ich habe schon versucht unter "/etc/init.d/rsync" die Zeile "# Required-Start:    $remote_fs $syslog" anzupassen ($all) hat aber leider nichts geändert
<yogg> rsyncd
<bekks> Dann setz da doch einfach ein sleep 20 rein.
<yogg> Das ist der empfänger für mein Backup
<yogg> also die quick and dirty variante ^^ (ich hätte gehofft es gibt was schöneres :D)
<bekks> Du hast einfach die Racecondition, dass das Netzwerk online geht, und parallel dann das Target und der rsyncd.
<yogg> ja mir ist schon klar was schief läuft. Ich hätte nur gehoft es gibt ein "warte bis alle _netdevs" da sind und dann starte den service flag. Aber ich kann mit dem sleep eigentlich auch gut leben
<fford> yogg: Sowas müsste per Systemd (systemctl) lösbar sein, ich mein after oder wait in den entsprechenden Units.
<xendon> Hi, gibt es eine Möglichkeit auf dem Ubuntu-Server Install/Mini Medium apt aus zu führen? Ich hätte gern root als zpool, das ist ohne apt etwas schwierig. Ein anderes ISO gibt es leider nicht.
<dadrc> xendon: Die ZFS-Leute haben da ein ordentliches Readme gebaut, wie das geht: https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu-16.04-Root-on-ZFS
<dadrc> Im Grunde: Live-CD nehmen, von da aus ZFS auf die Platte, dann bootstrapen
<xendon> dadrc ARM64 und keine Live CD :)
<bekks> arm64 und zfs :D :D :D
<rentier_> Huhu! Ich hab hier zwei jpegs, wie mach ich denn da wohl kurz mal eben schnell ein mehrseitiges pdf draus?
<sash_> rentier_: Gimp
<rentier_> sash wie genau? Ich find da nichts
<sash_> Kopieren, einfügen, Kopieren, einfügen, speichern als PDF, glaub ich. Alternativ kannste auch libreoffice nehmen. Vermutlich gehts auch mit convert von imagemagick
<rentier_> sash_, nein, dann ist das zweite Bild in der obersten Ebene und das entstehende PDF enthält nur eine Seite mit dem zweiten Bild.
#ubuntu-de 2016-08-19
<geser> xendon: versuche mal, ob #ubuntu-arm eine Idee für dein Problem hätte
<rentier_> Huhu! Ich wollte gscan2pdf installieren, aber es kam die Fehlermeldung "http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/curl/curl_7.35.0-1ubuntu2.6_amd64.deb" wäre nicht auf dem Server
<BobDerBaumeister> rentier_: Bekomme auch HTTP 404
<rentier_> BobDerBaumeister, ja was mach ich denn jetzt?
<BobDerBaumeister> rentier_: Ubuntu truty?
<rentier_> BobDerBaumeister, sischa
<BobDerBaumeister> wut?
<BobDerBaumeister> Achso
<rentier_> bob ja
<geser> rentier_: aktualisier mal die Paketliste
<BobDerBaumeister> http://packages.ubuntu.com/uk/trusty-updates/amd64/curl/download
<BobDerBaumeister> Such dir ein Mirror aus
<BobDerBaumeister> Da ist die .deb
<geser> aktuell wäre 7.35.0-1ubuntu2.8
<rentier_> ES GEHT!!1
<BobDerBaumeister> :)
<purukumi> halli hallo, ich hätte da mal eine frage bezüglich ubuntu 16.04 LTS, beim booten wird der bildschirm öfters mal schwarz bis zum login screen, nach der passworteingabe dauert es auch etwas bis mir der desktop angezeigt wird, habe mal die zeit für den kompletten bootvorgang gestoppt und bin bei fast 2 minuten, kann man da vielleicht etwas mehr rausholen? Ubuntu gefällt mir sehr gut soweit, bis auf dieses kleine problem. das system befindet sich
<purukumi>  auf einer hdd. vielen dank im vorraus!
<bekks> Ja, lasss die Verschlüsselung weg.
<bekks> Dann wird das deutlich schneller.
<purukumi> Werde ich mal ausprobieren, gibt es ein programm mit dem ich ordner mit einem passwort versehen kann?
<bekks> ecryptfs.
<purukumi> hast du zufällig das kürzel für den apt-get befehöl zur hand?
<bekks> Für welchen apt-get Befehl?
<purukumi> fürs terminal sudo apt-get XXX damit ich es mir runterladen kann
<anticom> was herunterladen?
<bekks> purukumi: Erstmal solltest du https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/ lesen.
<anticom> purukumi: paket suchen mit 'apt-cache search <name>' und dann (nach apt-get update) das paket per apt-get install <name> installieren
<bekks> Was genau nichts hilft, in diesem Fall ;)
<anticom> Sorry bin eben erst hier rein. worum geht's? :)
<bekks> Darum einen einzelnen Ordner zu verschlüsseln.
<anticom> ah (=
<purukumi> okay dann werde ich mich da mal reinlesen, vielen dank - werde mal einen neustart machen und gucken ob sich was an der bootzeit verändert :)
<bekks> Wieso sollte ein Neustart da irgendwas ändern?
<purukumi> naja, hab die verschlüsselung rausgenommen
<bekks> Von was? :)
<purukumi> wie du empfohlen hattest ^^
<purukumi> vom login
<bekks> Ohne Neuinstallation kannst du die nicht rausnehmen.
<bekks> Der Login hat keine Option dazu.
<bekks> Entweder das System ist verschlüsselt oder nicht. Beim Login kann man das nicht auswählen.
<purukumi> achso, ich dahte du hättest vom login passwort gesprochen :P also bei der neuinstallation soll ich den haken bei der verschlüsselung rausnehmen?
<bekks> Denk doch nochmal drüber nach.
<bekks> Wie willst du dich denn einloggen, wenn du kein Passwort eingibst?
<bekks> Und wo hast du die Verschlüsselung denn aktiviert?
<purukumi> also, bei der installation von ubuntu, habe ich - soweit ich mich erinnern kann - keine extra verschlüsselung ausgesucht nur den login mit einem passwort versehen.
<bekks> Dann hast du doch auch gar keine Verschlüsselung im Einsatz.
<purukumi> dann hab ich das falsch verstanden, dachte mit verschlüsselung war das passwort gemeint, falls die standart einstellung diese verschlüsselung nicht beinhaltet, dann habe ich wohl keine, gibt es einen terminal befehl indem ich dies nochmal nachprüfen kann?
<bekks> Welche Standart hast du so? Ich stehe immer auf zwei Beinen.
<purukumi> also meine bei der installation die "standart" einstellungen, falls die keine verschlüsselung beinhaltet, dann habe ich die nicht, falls die allerdings "standart" mäßig ausgewählt ist, dann hab ich sie - ist das verständlich gewesen? :P
<bekks> STANDARD. Es heisst STANDARD. Die Standart ist die Art wie du STEHST.
<bekks> Guck einfach mit "df -h" nach.
<purukumi> meine ich ja :P 
<bekks> Du hast das sicher nicht gemeint, denn du hast es in einem Satz gleich zweimal falsch geschrieben. Whatever. Was ist die Ausgabe von "df -h"?
<purukumi> soll ich dir die hier mal reinposten? 
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Du sollst den Pastebinservice benutzen der im Topic genannt ist.
<purukumi> http://pastebin.com/Nmy7H3pG
<anticom_> Wohoo, die Kiste läuft wieder
<bekks> purukumi: Du verwendest keine Verschlüsselung.
<purukumi> okay, vielen dank - und sorry für die schwere geburt :P
<Myro> huhu, suche jemand der mir mit Bash weiterhelfen kann. Es geht um mehrere Work-Server die auf einem Zentralserver sicht nicht gegenseitig zerscheissen sollen
<Myro> Hatt jemand Zeit und Lust mir zu helfen, oder eine anlaufstelle zu zeigen?
<Lausefuchs> Konkrete Fragen stellen funktioniert deutlich besser, bei so einer Metafrage wird keiner antworten
<Lausefuchs> #bash oder hier, aber in beiden musst Du die aktuelle Frage stellen  (in #bash auf Englisch) 
<Myro> Meine Englishskills sind nicht überragend 😀
<Lausefuchs> dann hier, aber mit stellen der tatsaechlichen Frage
<Myro> Ich möchte auf einem Hauptserver mehrere Ordner liegen haben, mit Dateien darin
<Myro> Die ordner heissen unterschiedlich
<Myro> Die enthaltenen Dateien alle gleich
<Myro> Nun sollen worker per ssh und sftp auf den server zugreiffen und aus einem zufälligen Ordner die Datei holen
<Myro> Wie mach ich das mit dem zufälligen Ordner?
<Lausefuchs> naja, eine Moeglichkeit ist die in einen Array zu packen und $RANDONM modulo Arraygrösse nehmen, 
<Lausefuchs> dann schreibst Du das in eine Variable und nimmst  $variable/dateiname
<Lausefuchs> das ist ein Vierzeiler, wenn Du die Namen der Ordner weisst, 
<Lausefuchs> sonst holst Du die halt vor dem Schreiben in das Array mit ls oder, wenn da auch non-Ordner drin sind, find mit -type f 
<Lausefuchs> das ganze dann vorher mit echo testen zum schauen, ob der Code funktioniert
<Lausefuchs> ($RANDOM, in bash, generiert eine zufällige Ganzzahl) 
<bekks> Oder man baut sich ein Queuefile, und braucht auch nur ein Verzeichnis statt vier.
<Myro> Muss ich bei manuellem anlegen eines ordners diesen Ordnernamen noch eintragen?
<Lausefuchs> siehe oben, wenn Du die Ordnernamen hartcodieren willst: ja
<Lausefuchs> ansonsten: nein, aber dann musst Du halt schauen, dass auch nur die gewuenschten Ordner drin landen
<Myro> Es wird ein Ordner sein mit nur Ordne. Drin, welche «dazugehören»
<Lausefuchs> dann koenntest Du die auch dynamisch in einen Array legen
<Myro> Das heisst?
<Lausefuchs> genau das
<Lausefuchs> wenn Du weisst wo die liegen und nur die drin liegen, geht das mit ls
<Myro> Ok ls kenn ich
<Lausefuchs> ls -m  gibt Dir eine kommagetrennte Liste, 
<Myro> Wie kann ich diese verwenden?
<Lausefuchs> wenn Du absolut sicher bist, dass keine Leer/Sonderzeichen in den Ordnernamen sind:  meinarray=($(ls -d */))
<Lausefuchs> (Verzeichnis anpassen nach Gusto) 
<Lausefuchs> dann da einfach einen zufaellig rauspicken, das geht wie gesagt mit $RANDOM modulo Arraygrösse 
<Lausefuchs> ggf. hat bekks aber auch eine bessere Idee, ich muss nun naemlich zu einem Apéro 
<bekks> Lausefuchs: Guten! :)
<bekks> Myro: Was ist denn das gesamte Konstrukt - ein Ordner in dem von irgendwo Dateien generierit werden, die dann von n Workslaves abgearbeitet werden sollen?
<Myro> Guten ^^
<Myro> Also Ich probiers mal zu erklären
<Myro> Auf einem Zentralserver liegen Ordner mit dateien. Dann komjen worker, teilweise auch gleichzeitig. Diese nehmen sich ein File aus einem zufälligen Ordner. Nun darf kein anderer Worker diese Datei mehr nehmen. Die Worker stürzen nach 2-6 Stunden ab. Nach dem neustart gehen die Worker wieder auf den Zentralserver gehen und sich die nächste Datei holen
<bekks> Hat es einen technischen Grund warum das verschiedene Verzeichnisse sein müssen?
<Myro> Ja, z r identifizierung
<Myro> Der name ist vorgegeben
<Myro> Hat aber nur A-Z a-z 0-9
<bekks> Dann hat Fuchs vorhin die Vorgehensweise skizziert.
<Myro> Ich versteh das nicht
<Myro> Kann mir das jemand genauer erklären?
<despDev> Hallo ich habe mir einen ubuntu LAMPP Server nach folgendem Tutorial zusammengebaut: https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/perfect-server-ubuntu-16.04-with-apache-php-myqsl-pureftpd-bind-postfix-doveot-and-ispconfig/ . Das funktioniert auch erschreckend gut. Allerdings bekomme ich probleme mit den Berechtigungen wenn ich dann versuche eine Laravelapplikation laufen zu lassen. generell könnte ich nach jeder Änderung einfach ein sudo chmod -R drüberlauf
<despDev> en lassen. Aber ich hoffe eigentlich, dass es da eine sauberere Lösung gibt.
<hsp> moin,im Repo findet sich ja Compiz, aber wie komme ich denn an Emerald ran? Ich nutze xfce falls das wichtig ist. der gtk-window-decorator im Liferumfang vom Comiz ist ja nun micht so der Hit
<DaVu> hsp: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Compiz_Fusion/
<DaVu> "Zu Compiz Fusion gehört unter anderem der CompizConfig Einstellungs-Manager, der Fensterdekorator Emerald sowie diverse Erweiterungen {en} (Plugins) für Effekte und Animationen."
<hsp> da bist du falsch informiert, mehr als den gtk-window-decorator gibts in Compiz nicht. Also wie komme ich an Emerald ran?
<DaVu> Ich bin da gar nicht informiert :D...Ich habe nur bei Google: Ubuntu Emerald eingegeben
<hsp> das habe ich auch schon
<DaVu> und da bin ich auf die Seite von Compiz Fusion gestoßen
<hsp> völlig veraltet
<Myro> Kann mir jemand mit einer bash helfen, ich krieg die nicht hin
<DaVu> ich hoffe du verwechselt compit nicht mit compiz-fusion
<DaVu> compiz != compiz fusion
<DaVu> Myro: du meinst mit einem Script?
<hsp> DaVu, ich wiederhohle micht ungern, aber du bist nicht informiert
<DaVu> alles gut
<DaVu> ich bin schon raus
<hsp> ich will nur wissen wie ich an Emerald rankomme, mehr nicht. Ich hoffe das weiss einer
<Myro> @DaVu ja
<Myro> Huhu, kann mir jemand etwa in bash formulieren? Ein server muss auf einen anderen Server per ssh und sftp zugreiffen (per authfile , irgendwas mit rsa und privatem key) in einen ordner ein file holen /home/cloud/config/xxx/config.txt wobei xxx ein zufälliger ordner sein soll. Vorher sollte irgendwie überprüft werden ob dieses file in den letzten 8 Stunden schonmal geholt worden ist. (es darf auch ein file erstellt werden.) und dieses in /home/worker/c
<DaVu> uh...das ist dann doch über meinen script skills ;)
<DaVu> sorry
<DaVu> es gibt aber den channel #bash-de
<DaVu> oder #bash
<DaVu> letzterer ist ein englischer Channel
<DaVu> da kann dir auf jeden Fall geholfen werden, denke ich
<Myro> Ich probiers
<Myro> Ich krieg das ned hin
<Myro> Meine english skills sind ned all zu gut
<DaVu> dann nimm #bash-de
<DaVu> der ist auf deutsch...aber auch nicht so gut besucht
<hsp> wie kann man denn um ein Softwarewunsch bitten bei Ubuntu, also Emerald nach Yakkety?
<Myro> @DaVu ja da antowrtet niemand
<DaVu> Du wist warten müssen
<DaVu> ggf auch lange
<DaVu> wenn der User "Riviera" rein kommt, dann kannst du den mal anpingen
<DaVu> der ist fit
<Myro> Wie lange?
<Myro> Was denkst du?
<hsp> Myro, wenn du sowas nicht von allein weisst, solltest du die Finger von Servern lassen
<Myro> Wie soll ich sowas von alleine wissen?
<DaVu> bis du eine Antwort bekommst...keine Ahnung. Versteh das nicht falsch...aber das wird jetzt langsam off-topic und das wird hier nicht gern gesehen
<hsp> Ahnungslose frickerln gern was karpott
<Myro> Das sind gemietete vServer, kapput geht da nix
<hsp> Myro, wenn ich sowas schon lese ==> Server per ssh und sftp zugreiffen (per authfile , irgendwas mit rsa und privatem key
<Myro> Und ich möchte das lernen
<hsp> das heisst du hast keine Ahnung
<hsp> noch nicht mal von ssh
<Myro> Ja ich hab keine ahnung
<hsp> dann lass es
<Myro> Ich möcht das lernen
<DaVu> hsp: Ich habe nochmal gegooglet wegen emerald. Scheint wohl nur noch vie fremd-ppa verfügbar zu sein
<hsp> dann lerne Myro 
<hsp> DaKu, ja hab ich gesehen, das ist aber leider zu alt, sonnst hätte ich schon selber geklöppelt
<DaVu> vielleicht irgendwas bei github?
<hsp> bei github ist nix
<DaVu> hmm...dann wird das wohl langsam aber sicher auslaufen
<hsp> DaVu, [19:25] <hsp> wie kann man denn um ein Softwarewunsch bitten bei Ubuntu, also Emerald nach Yakkety?
<DaVu> Hätte ich schon drauf geantwortet, wenn cih besser informiert wäre :D ;)...*spaß*
<DaVu> ich weiß es nicht
<hsp> :)
<DaVu> So wie ich das aber lese, ist es seit 13.10 nicht mehr in den Repos
<hsp> Compiz ohne Emerald ist wie Auto ohne Räder
<DaVu> von daher würde ich schätzen, dass selbst wenn du eine Anfrage stellst, diese im Sande verlaufen wird
<hsp> frag ich mich was Compiz im Repo soll wenn kein Windowdecorator da ist
<k1l> hsp: compiz wird von unity verwendet. deswegen ist es im repo
<hsp> toll, alle anderen schuen ins nichts.
<hsp> *schauen
<k1l> ins nichts?
<k1l> es gibt andere desktops die auch compiz nutzen
<hsp> es geht um die Fensterdeko, sprich Emerald
<hsp> Compiz macht das nämlich nicht von Haus aus
<k1l> ja, das scheint eben einfach kein mensch mehr zu nutzen, weil auch kein mensch mehr compiz nutzt. und die desktops, die nicht schon einen eigenen compiz ersatz liefern (wie z.b. mutter), die nutzen da z..b metacity.
<k1l> letzte paket war in 12.04. kannst ja launchpad einen request stellen, falls sich wer findet, der das paketieren will. oder du machst dir ein PPA
<k1l> ich glaube aber eher, dass das einfach alter unmaintained code ist. weil compiz ist schon länger tot, weil es langsam ist und gnome und kde eigene lösungen geschrieben haben. mit dem wechsel auf wayland/mir stirbt das eh komplett
<hsp> gnome und kde sind müll, ganz besonders kde
<mrkramps> jaja, aber compiz ist der geile scheiß … hau doch ab, mann
<hsp> haste Problem mrkramps, leicht bescheuert der Herr
#ubuntu-de 2016-08-20
<a_qq> hi, bestehe die Möglichkeit, sich den Inhalt der letzten Aktualisierung (Paketnamen) in Terminal anschauen?
<a_qq> bzw. Inhalt des letzten Distroupdates?
<Hiege> hallo
<dadrc> a_qq, ja: /var/log/apt/history.log sollte das sein, was du suchst
<Hiege> kurze frage hab samba installiert und nun sagt der bei samba service start, samba is masked 
<a_qq> dadrc, uno momento, ich schaue nach...
<nagetier> Hiege: was sagt denn die Ausgabe von 'systemctl status samba'?
<mikemator> Hiege: probiere es mit 'service smbd start'
<dadrc> jo, bei neuen ubuntus heißt der service smbd
<nagetier> aye
<a_qq> dadrc, super, genau das. thx!
<Hiege> okay
<Hiege> ich glaube der mag die alte smb.conf nicht mehr haben: http://pastebin.com/L0VMM3X5
<stevieh> ob ein parameter namens puplic wirklich existierte? War der gegen Blähungen?
<mikemator> ^
<Lengsdorfer> Hiege, was sagt testparm?
<Hiege> hmm das er puplic nicht kennt 
<stevieh> komisch auch. 
<stevieh> ich würds mal mit buplic probieren.
<Hiege> hmm naja das hat eigentlich jahre funktioniert nur das upgrade von 14.04 auf 16 hat irgendwie den desktop verschwinden lassen und es hatte nur noch die hälfte funktioniert
<Hiege> samba war eine der wenigen dinge die noch funktionierten aber jetzt will er die smb.conf nicht mehr
<stevieh> auch 14.04 hatte sicher keine puplic parameter :-)
<Hiege> stevieh: was weis ich den schon :D
<stevieh> Hiege: wenigstens, wie public geschrieben wird, solltest du wissen ;-)
<Hiege> hmm joa das passiert mir oft schreibfehler
<stevieh> siehste
<nagetier_> kann ich bei znc das automatische verbinden zu kanälen temporär unterbinden?
<nagetier_> sonst gibt es hier noch ärger :)
<nagetier_> irgendwie bekomme ich das mit plain sasl noch nicht hin
 * nagetier_ unfähig
<bunyip> plain, ist das dann mit klartext pw?
<nagetier_> bunyip: läuft dann über ssl
<bunyip> also im quassel kann ich ssl oder sasl oder beides gleichzeitig einstellen, reicht bei dir nicht einfach nur ssl?
<Guest43627> bunyip: "The SASL module allows you to authenticate to an IRC network via SASL. This is preferable to using perform or nickserv because you can auth to services before you are even visible on the server." , das wollte ich schon erreichen, tat auch, wenn ich nicht irre
<bunyip> ja, dann ist es sasl, weil du dann "nur" noch ssl geschrieben hattest, dachte ich das würde dir genügen.
<bunyip> hmm, zu znc kann ich aber leider nicht viel sagen
<Hiege> irgendwie startet er die netzwerkfreigabe nur zugreifen kann ich nicht
<Hiege> und testparm sagt alles ist gut
<Hiege> http://pastebin.com/BYdZVRfV
<Hiege> ok ist wohl kein nutzer angelegt
<Hiege> läuftr
<Hiege> soo ich bedanke mich für die hilfe
<Hiege> bis denne 
<Matze202> Hi, ich habe heute schon mehrfach getestet, meinen Tablet im Rechner anzuschließen, aber leider scheint dies nur einseitig zu funktionieren, denn wenn ich den USB-Stecker reinstecke, erkennt das Tablet die Verbindung, aber auf dem Computer (Ubuntu 16.04) wird weder mit "df -h" im Terminal, noch als Mount oder Media die Daten-Verbindung angezeigt. Hat bitte jemand einen Tip? Ich habe vor ein Daten-Image zu ziehen und der Tablet hat
<Matze202>  Android 4.0.4 drauf.
<CaTaCaS> Guten Abend, wollte mal fragen, ob jemand erfahrung mit Ubuntu auf einem Lenovo T460s hat. Ich war gestern in einem Lenovo Store der 120km von mir entfernt ist, und konnte dort einen T460s mit Ubunti 16.04.1 im live Boot ausprobieren. Ich hab festgestellt, das die Fn Taste für das Wlan und das bluetooth keine funktion hat, und das der Finger Scanner nicht funktionieren. Gibt es schon passende Treiber?
<mrkramps> Matze202, was sagt den dmesg, wenn du das tablet einsteckst?
<CaTaCaS> Hab nur gehört, das die Lenovo T Serie gut für Lnux geeignet sein soll, aber das T460s scheint noch keine volle unterstützung zu haben.
<Matze202> bei mir ist es ein alten Samsung Tab 2
<Matze202> mrkramps, schau ich gleich mal
<mrkramps> CaTaCaS, dem internet nach wird das T460 noch nicht voll unterstützt
<mrkramps> gibt diverse dinge, die entweder unklar sind oder noch nicht funktionieren
<CaTaCaS> Wo kann man dieses nachschauen, hätte ich früher mal nachfragen und nachschauen müssen, hätte ich mir die fahrt nach Hamburg gespart 
<mrkramps> CaTaCaS, in der suchmaschine deines vertrauens?
<mrkramps> so banale suchbegrifft wie "ubuntu thinkpad T460"
<CaTaCaS> Hab dadürch keine Infos gefunden
<Matze202> mrkramps, ohja, das sagt vieles mit dem ich noch nicht zurecht komme -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23074054/
<mrkramps> Matze202, welchen USB verbindungstypen hast du auf dem tablet angegeben?
<Matze202> mrkramps, Mediengerät (MTP) ist aktiv und Kamera (PTP) ist deaktiviert, andere habe ich leider nicht zur Auswahl
<mrkramps> Matze202, dann ist vermutlich der MTP support noch nicht installiert
<mrkramps> Matze202, :$ sudo apt-get install gvfs-backends mtpfs jmtpfs libmtp-common mtp-tools libmtp-dev libmtp-runtime libmtp9 gmtp libdbus-cpp5 libgflags2v5 libgoogle-glog0v5 libmtp-dbg libmtp-doc libmtpserver-dev libmtpserver1 libprocess-cpp3 mtp-server
<Matze202> mrkramps, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23074072/
<mrkramps> Matze202, das gerät nach der installation der pakete einmal rasgenommen und wieder eingesteckt?
<Matze202> jupp, auch an deinem anderen USB-Platz versucht, aber leider noch keine Änderung
<mrkramps> wird es in der dateiverwaltung angezeigt?
<mrkramps> ansonste schauste dich nochmal hier um: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MTP/
<Matze202> mrkramps, in der Dateiverwaltung erscheint es leider nicht und die Installation ist Problemlos abgelaufen -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23074074/
<Matze202> mrkramps, mtp-detect erkennt das Gerät, aber in der Dateiverwaltung wird es leider nicht angezeigt und auch sonst wo finde ich es nicht http://paste.ubuntu.com/23074081/ 
<Matze202> bin mal 10 Min afk
<Matze202> wieder da
<Matze202> mrkramps, xyz@zyx:~$ sudo reload udev 
<Matze202> reload: Verbindung zu Upstart nicht möglich: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Verbindungsaufbau abgelehnt
<Matze202> mrkramps, jmtpfs hatte mir nun soweit geholfen, das ich auf den Tablet zugreifen kann, aber nun wird mir statt ein /dev/sdc1 oder ähnlichem ein "jmtpfs   14G    3,1G   11G   24% /home/xyz/android" beim df -h angezeigt und der hintere Pfad hat leider keine Berechtigung 
<Matze202> "xyz@zyx:~$ sudo dd if=/home/xyz/android/ of=/mnt/data/Datenrettung/tab2.img bs=1024
<Matze202> dd: konnte '/home/xyz/android/' nicht öffnen: Keine Berechtigung"
<bekks> So kann man dd nicht benutzen.
<mrkramps> Matze202, mit dd kommst du da nicht weiter
<bekks> Was möchtest du da denn eigentlich tun?
<Matze202> mrkramps, bekks, ich möchte gern ein Datenimage vom Tablet ziehen
<bekks> Dann mach das? :)
<mrkramps> das Gerät wird aber nur über MTP erkannt
<Matze202> bekks, aber wie?
<bekks> Dann hast du mit dd sowieso keine Chance, sondern nur mit tar.
<Matze202> bekks, kann man mit tar auch Daten vom Tablet auslesen, die bereits gelöscht wurden? Mein Ziel ist Daten wieder herzustellen, welche mir bei einer Werkszurücksetzung verloren gegangen sind.
<bekks> Matze202: Nein.
<bekks> Matze202: Dann wende dich vertrauensvoll an den Hersteller, denn das kannst du mit dd per mtp auch nicht.
<mrkramps> Matze202, geht es um datenverlust auf dem internen speicher?
<Matze202> mrkramps, ja
<mrkramps> Matze202, geht ins das teil auch eine sd-karte als speichererweiterung rein?
<Matze202> bekks, meinst du das ich das Tablet einschicke und die die Daten retten?
<bekks> Matze202: Wenn die Daten nach deinem Herumexperimentieren überhaupt noch da sind, dann ja.
<bekks> Wird allerdings den Neuwert des Tablets um ein Mehrfaches übersteigen.
<Matze202> mrkramps, leider nicht, der hat keinen Speicherkartenslot, nur einen für die Simkarte und einen Anschluss fürs USB-Kabel
<mrkramps> dann wird das nichts
<Matze202> mrkramps, bekks mmmhhh schade, ich habe doch nun schon den Zugriff auf die gesamten Ordner und nun ist doch mein Ziel soweit noch weg ;(
<bekks> Du hast Zugriff auf das was Dir per MTP gezeigt wird. Das mag viel sein, ist aber unter Garantie nicht alles.
<mrkramps> du hast du griff auf den ordner, aber vom eigentlichen gerät bist du noch sehr weit weg
<mrkramps> --du griff ++zugriff
<Matze202> jetzt wurde mir gerade das Gerät Tablet noch mit angezeigt, aber darauf kann ich irgendwie nicht zugreifen ;(
<bekks> Du wirst mit einem MTP Gerät niemals vollen Zugriff haben.
<Matze202> bekks, kann man eventuell ohne MTP auf einer anderen Zugriffsebene dieses Gerät knacken?
<bekks> Hammer, spitzes Werkzeug. Ja. Sonst: Nein.
<mrkramps> rooten und über adb
<mrkramps> vielleicht …
<bekks> Dann sind die Daten aber sehr sicher überschrieben.
<mrkramps> möglich
<bekks> Ich verstehe nicht warum man so einen Aufriss für unwichtige Daten macht.
<Matze202> bekks, es sind leider ein paar ungesicherte Beweise noch drauf gewesen, wo ich vermutete, das ich diese bereits gesichert gehabt hätte und ohne der Werksrücksetzung wäre es damals leider auch nicht weiter für mich nutzbar gewesen ;(
<bekks> Beweise? :)
<Matze202> mrkramps, ich meine das gerät ist gerootet
<mrkramps> einmal mit profis arbeiten …
<bekks> Matze202: Wenn die Daten wichtig gewesen wären, gäbe es ein Backup. Es gibt wohl keines. Was auch immer das für Beweise das gewesen sein mögen, die Chance, dass du sie wiederherstellen kannst geht gegen 0. Evtl. kann Dir eine Firma wie KrollOntrack helfen, gegen vier- bis fünfkantig Geld.
<bekks> Womit sich dann die Frage stellt, ob es Dir das wert ist.
<bekks> Um das nochmal genau zu sagen: Der VERSUCH der Datenrettung wird soviel kosten, und das OHNE Garantie auf Erfolg.
<Matze202> Ich schaue mir das vom mrkramps mit dem adb nochmal an, da ich meine es bereits gerootet zu haben
<bekks> Wie lange ist das Zurücksetzen eigentlich her?
<Matze202> ca. ein halbes bis 3/4 Jahr, aber es wurde seit dem kaum genutzt
<bekks> Dann können die Daten ja wirklich nicht so wichtig gewesen sein. Wie auch immer: viel Glück.
<Matze202> bekks, Wichtig schon, nur die Zeit nicht mehr so da gewesen. Jetzt habe ich die Zeit wieder und wollte mich daher dran setzen.
<Matze202> ich bin dann mal off, gn8 @all
#ubuntu-de 2016-08-21
<kante> moin, kennt sich jemand mit gwenview aus?
<DaVu> kante: stell einfach deine Frage welche Probleme du damit hast
<DaVu> ein "ja" bringt dich schließlich nicht weiter ;)
<kante> DaVu: im gwenview gibt es links eine spalte mit metainformationen. kann man diese etwas ausführlicher anzeigen lassen?
<kante> bisher muss ich da immer auf "mehr..." klicken, wenn ich wissen will, wann das bild aufgenommen wurde
<DaVu> kante: ich nutze es nicht....aber gibt es da nicht sowas wie "Einstellungen" oder "Optionen" oder auch "Ansicht"?
<Matze202> hi ;)
<Matze202> hi ;) Ich wollte Android Studio Setup Wizard installieren und habe das Problem, wie in dem Video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71OUBuwwFvM, alle bis auf ein dort genanntes Paket konnte ich installieren nur das lib32bz2-1.0 lässt sich leider nicht installieren, weil es nicht gefunden wird. Hat bitte jemand einen Tip für mich?
<koffeinfriedhof> Wie hast du es denn versucht?
<k1l> unter 16.04 gibts das nicht mehr für lib32 und lib64
<koffeinfriedhof> (und ich hoffe du erwartest nicht, dass wir uns jetzt alle das Video angucken :D)
<Matze202> mit sudo apt-get install lib32bz2-1.0
<k1l> da ist es nur noch libbz2-1.0
<koffeinfriedhof> apt search libbz2-1.0
<k1l> und youtube videos sind das schlechteste was man als howto nutzen kann
<Matze202> danke euch, naja ich verlangte nicht das Video im ganzen zu schauen, aber hatte leider vergessen zu erwähnen, das die packte darunter im Text benannt sind ;)
<koffeinfriedhof> apt show libbz2-1.0:i386 wäre die 32bit-Alternative, wenn man die haben muss
<nagetier> laut hier http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/trusty/lib32bz2-1.0 ist es in bzip2/xenial, oder?
<k1l> Matze202: welches ubuntu hast du denn genau?
<Matze202> 16.04
<Matze202> Xubuntu
<k1l> dann lies nochmal was ich schrieb
<Matze202> also das libbz2-1.0 nutzen, muss da dann noch was hinterher angepasst werden oder wird das generell so passen?
<koffeinfriedhof> http://www.ubuntumaniac.com/2016/04/install-android-studio-20-on-ubuntu.html wäre bei der Suchmaschine meiner Wahl der erste Treffer gewesen. Sind halt auch wieder Fremdquellen, die man prüfen muss.
<Matze202> danke euch ;)
<Facebamm> moin
<Facebamm> --help
<k1l> schwer zu helfen ohne frage :)
<Matze202> k1l, achja der Grund warum ich ab und zu gern auf youtube zurück greife, ist das bei gut erklärten Videos, wo es nicht zu schnell vorwärts geht, ich auch mit meinem schlechten English einiges am besten verstehe, als wenn ich lange texte selbst durchlesen muss und hinterher garnix verstanden habe
<Facebamm> Wie war die Reg. nochmal ?
<Facebamm> test
<k1l> durchgefallen
<Facebamm> oh :/
<LinuxFan> ich möchte gerne .deb pakete hochladen auf launchpad.net   Aber es kommt immer dies meldung Abgelehnt: Source / Binär-Uploads sind nicht erlaubt. ohne das .deb paket funktioniert alles  
<ring0> LinuxFan, soweit ich weiß, baut launpad das deb aus den hochgeladenen quellen selbst
<ring0> LinuxFan, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/132762 z.b.
#ubuntu-de 2017-08-14
<passt> Mir werden im Drucken-Dialog von Evince zahlreiche Drucker, identifiziert über deren Netzwerkschnittstellen, angezeigt, die ich so nicht in den Druckern installiert habe. Tatsächlich werden diese Drucker im Netzwerk existieren. Wie kann ich sie aber im Evince-Druckdialog loswerden?
<passt> In den Einstellungen zu Drucker werden diese nicht automatisch angezeigt. 
<nagetier> passt: Hört sich so an als würde hier https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Avahi/ zuschlagen
<le_bot> Title: Avahi › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<passt> Ja, sieht so aus. Allerdings werde ich Avahi nicht abschalten, um die automatisch gefundenen Drucker zu entfernen. Ich werde wohl mit diesem Druckdialog leben müssen 
<nagetier> passt: evtl kann avahi Drucker exkludieren
<ShiroNeko> hi. ich bin auf kubuntu 16.04 und aktuell scheint der ssh-agent nicht zu funktionieren. jedenfalls bekomme ich keine GUI die mich nach dem passwort zu dem private key fragtz
<nagetier> ShiroNeko: Du versuchst die Verbindung wie aufzunehmen?
<ShiroNeko> ssh -i id_rsa user@host.example.com
<nagetier> In der Konsole kann jedenfalls ssh -v helfen, das geht bis -vvvvv, imo
<ShiroNeko> ssh-add id_rsa funktioniert. möchte aber nicht bei jedem login ein ssh-add ausführen sondern beim ersten ssh login gefragt werden
<ShiroNeko> kenne das sonst noch von mate oder cinnamon, dass es einen dialog gibt, sobald der key das erste mal verwendet wird
<Frickelpit> ssh-askpass installiert?
<nagetier> ShiroNeko: Und unter Kubuntu hattest du dieses Verhalten ebenfalls, jetzt aber nicht mehr?
<ShiroNeko> nein, unter kubuntu hatte ich das verhalten bisher garnicht
<nagetier> dann fehlen da wahrscheinlich Pakete
<ShiroNeko> ksshaskpass wäre installiert, kwallet ebenfalls
<ShiroNeko> wüsste nicht was kde da sonst noch bräuchte
<nagetier> Ich auch nicht, sorry
<ShiroNeko> Frickelpit: ja, ssh-askpass ist installiert, ksshaskpass ebenfalls
<k1l> normalerweise wird beim einloggen auf den desktop gleichzeitig das schlüsselbund geöffnet.
<ShiroNeko> hätte ich auch so gedacht
<nagetier> Der daemon in kde dazu nicht aktiviert?
<k1l> also verbindet er nicht? oder fragt er nur nicht nach dem pw?
 * nagetier wobei das wohl auch default gesetzt sein sollte
<ShiroNeko> kwalletd läuft
<ShiroNeko> verbinden klappt, er speichert nur nicht das passwort
<nagetier> ShiroNeko: Auch nicht wenn du kwallet explizit fütterst?
<ShiroNeko> auch dann nicht
<nagetier> aber das ist möglich?
<ShiroNeko> hab jetzt mal folgendes versucht SSH_ASKPASS=ksshaskpass ssh-add  < /dev/null
<ShiroNeko> damit scheint es zu tun
<k1l> schau dir mal an ob in deinem home die rechte der ordner passen oder durch sudo rumfummeln root gehören
<ShiroNeko> nichts davon gehört root
<ShiroNeko> und hab das verhalten auf zwei rechnern, einer davon frisch mit kubuntu 16.04 aufgesetzt
<nagetier> ist da nicht dbus auch mit im Spiel, die Kommunikation mal prüfen?
<doev> hi, weiß jemand ob es für Ubuntu ein Tool gibt, dass Windows 7 von einer HDD auf eine SSD verschieben kann?
<nagetier> doev: in einfach und verständlich.. clonezilla, ist eine eigenständige Distribution
<jokrebel> mit etwas Glück klappt ein komplettes Klonen der Festpaltte auf eine SSD
<jokrebel> genau - zb. mit Clonezilla
<nagetier> -und verständlich
<jokrebel> -d ;-)
<nagetier> aber es führt zum Ziel :)
<doev> nagetier, danke ... hört sich an als wäre das das Tool was ich suche.
<nagetier> wenn, dann hat man es immer parat
<doev> die SSD ist halt etwas kleiner, als die vorhandene
<jokrebel> was fürs clonen leider blöd is
<nagetier> doev: kann das tool, defragmentiere nur zuvor unter Windows, gerne auch offline
<nagetier> jokrebel: worauf war das -d bezogen? :)
<nagetier> zwei mal gescannt, hab's nicht gefunden
<jokrebel> nagetier: <g> "un(-d)verständlich"
<nagetier> Ah, jetzt!
<jokrebel> ...je nach Englisch- und Konsolen Kenntnissen ;-)
<nagetier> doev: afaik sollte man anschließend zumindest teilweise https://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Windows_f%C3%BCr_SSDs_optimieren ausführen.. dein Windows wird sich nach dem Clonen nicht automatisch auf die SSD optimieren, imho
<le_bot> Title: Windows für SSDs optimieren – Thomas-Krenn-Wiki (at www.thomas-krenn.com)
<smeexs> hi , gabs nicht mal die option das einbinden von laufwerken in der schnellstartleise zu deaktivieren ? iwie find ich das nicht mehr in den optionen
#ubuntu-de 2017-08-15
<smeexs> msg chanserv help O
<Frickelpit> smeexs: https://vignette2.wikia.nocookie.net/glee/images/0/04/Oh-noes-everybody-panic.gif/revision/latest?cb=20130328215316
<Frickelpit> *scnr*
<kiwi_> hi... was haltet ihr vom web browser 'vivaldi' auf ubuntu, auch hinsichtlich der sicherheit?
<kiwi_> ich komme nicht mehr in den regulären #ubuntu channel rein. ist registrierung jetzt obligatorisch?
<_moep_> kiwi_: deine erste frage passt eher in den offtopic channel.
<k1l> kiwi_: scheint als wenn sie +r gesetzt haben, sodass nur angemeldete freenode user in #ubuntu können zur zeit
<kiwi_> k1l, also nur vorübergehend? (ich bin in letzter zeit nur noch selten #irc unterwegs)
<k1l> kiwi_: ich weiß nicht wie lange. das müsstest du in #ubuntu-ops erfragen
<kiwi_> ok
<k1l> und wie sicher vivaldi ist, ist schwer zu sagen.  es ist prop. und nicht aus den ubuntu quellen
<kiwi_> k1l, ja, deshalb frage ich, weil es nicht so leicht einzuschätzen ist. die optik und das ui gefallen mir und die ladezeiten sind das schnellste was ich bisher gesehen habe. aber ich steige nicht so einfach mal auf einen anderen browser um. 
<dadrc> Ist auf Chromium-Basis, die halten die Codebase ziemlich aktuell. Das ist schon mal gut
<dadrc> Aber ob du den Entwicklern traust, dass sie da keinen Kram einbauen, ist deine Entscheidung.
<kiwi_> dadrc, auch bei chromium denke ich an google und 'schnüffelei', oder hälst du das nicht so kritisch?
<dadrc> Chromium ist Opensource, da kannst du genau nachgucken, was an seltsamen Funktionen drin ist und was nicht
<kiwi_> dadrc, was ist eigentlich der unterschied zwischen chromium umd chrome? wollte ich schon immer mal wissen :)
<kiwi_> ok
<Fuchs> chromium ist chrome minus die Googleteile, also z.B. Telemetrie oder deren Flashimplementation 
<kiwi_> danke
<Fuchs> vergleichbar mit dem Android Open Source Ding (AOP oder so) und halt Google Android
<Fuchs> alles was Google proprietaeres drin hat, fehlt dann 
<dadrc> AOSP
<sem2peie> das flash plugin kann man doch nachladen , ist doch eigentlich auch nen highlight von chrome 
<Fuchs> ja, das Ding
<dadrc> AOSD? :>
<Fuchs> keine Ahnung wie fest das ein Hochlicht ist, Firefox kann das ja auch 
<kiwi_> kennt ihr auch das problem, dass 16.04. nicht korrekt aus dem suspend modus aufwacht (text und icons verschwunden)? ist schon in vielen foren diskutiert worden. mich würde mal interessieren, ob überhaupt eine chance besteht, dass das noch in 16.04 gefixt wird. 
<k1l> ist hardware abhängig
<kiwi_> ja, intel onboard
<kiwi_> laptops typischerweise
<k1l> kommt auf die treiber drauf an und ob die hardware schnell genug bereit ist wenn der treiber geladen wird.
<sem2peie> was man aber vllt noch sagen sollte für chromium brauch man nen dev api key damit den sync nutzen kann :->
<k1l> nicht bei ubuntu
<sem2peie> achso ja die ubuntu version hat dann aber keine hardwarebeschleunigung für vaapi 
<k1l> das ppa von dem du den chromium-dev nutzt hat auch eine anleitung, was wegen der api keys zu tun ist, die bei dem ppa paket nicht inkludiert sind
<sem2peie> ja weiß ich 
<Matze202> Hi ;) hat jemand einen Tip, wie ich Tastenkombinationen einer IDE wie PHPStorm benutzen kann, ohne dass gleiche Tastenkombinationen vom Ubuntu benutzt werden?
<Matze202> z.B.: STRG + ALT + T geht mit Ubuntu der Terminal auf und mit PHPStorm soll dies einen Code mit einem anderen umschließen. Ich könnte zwar alle Tastenkombinationen ändern, aber das ist ja nicht Sinn und Zweck der Sache! ;)
<nagetier> Matze202: Huhu, würde schon fast überlegen für die IDE ne eigene kleine GUI zu verwenden, der man shortcuts wenn überhaupt speziell zuweist.. soweit ich das lese, und auch schon hörte, ist dein Vorhaben nicht, oder nicht einfach umzusetzen
<nagetier> Matze202: Zu klärende Frage wäre noch welche Oberfläche du derzeit verwendest :)
<k1l> ctrl+alt+t sollte auf fast allen desktops ein terminal starten
<nagetier> Bisher fand ich https://superuser.com/questions/1015568/how-to-force-the-active-window-application-to-capture-keyboard-shortcuts-before .. und es scheint so weiter zu gehen
<le_bot> Title: linux - How to force the active window\application to capture keyboard shortcuts before the OS does? - Super User (at superuser.com)
<nagetier> Aber sollte es nicht möglich sein die Shortcuts vom OS temporär deaktivieren zu können?
<Matze202> nagetier, Danke dir, ich schau es mir mal an, das mit der Oberfläche wird wohl das Xubuntu sein oder was meinst du?
<nagetier> Matze202: Ja, in dem Fall also Xfce
<Matze202> nagetier, jupp
<nagetier> Matze202: Du *könntest* dem Xubuntu neben Xfce eine weitere, kleine GUI installieren
<Matze202> k1l, naja Systemweit den Terminal damit zu öffnen ist auch sinnvoll, aber wenn eine IDE mit hunderten Tastenkombinationen diese auch benötigt, dann wäre es sehr nett, wenn bei aufgerufener IDE diese in der IDE verwendet würden
<Matze202> nagetier, was meinst du mit der GUI?
<nagetier> Matze202: Etwas anderes als Xfce, speziell für dich um dort zu programmieren
<nagetier> Matze202: GUI ist die grafische Oberfläche, derzeit dein Xfce
<k1l> Matze202: gute IDEs haben verschiedene keymaps die eben nicht die standard desktop shortcuts nutzen
<nagetier> Matze202: da könnte man sich etwas kleines, schnelles und kompaktes schnappen, das evtl. die Fenster auch für diesen Zweck sinnvoller anordnet.. und der Oberfläche weist man dann nur genau die Shortcuts zu, die für genau diese Arbeit sinnvoll sind
<Matze202> nagetier, kann man sich eine auf STRG + ALT + F8 legen?
<nagetier> Ja, kann man
<nagetier> Matze202: macht die Sache etwas komplexer, ist aber möglich
<Matze202> naja mir wäre es wichtig, dass ich beide parallel laufen und schnell switchen kann
<Matze202> nagetier, k1l habt ihr zufällig einen Tip, welches recht schlank ist und dennoch für Anfänger wie mich geeignet ist?
<nagetier> Matze202: openbox, awesome
<nagetier> Das sind aber nur meine beschränkten Vorstellungen.. gibt durchaus hunderte andere :)
<nagetier> moment, openbox wäre falsch
<nagetier> Wobei..
<nagetier> Matze202: Das sind alles eher Fenstermanager, nicht vollständige GUI.. Taskleiste, Startmenü usw., falls nötig, wählt man frei aus und integriert sie
<k1l> https://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/IDEA-55796
<Matze202> nagetier, würde mir als Entwicklungsebene komplett reichen
<nagetier> Ja, glaube ich dir
<Matze202> k1l, thx, dass ich dort verschiedene Schemas einstelle, ist mir bekannt, aber wenn ich aus Anleitungen der IDE mir die eine Tastenkombination raus suche, will ich die nicht jedes mal erst noch in den Einstellungen suchen müssen, wenn ich diese mal geändert hatte (z.b. bei wenig genutzten)
<nagetier> Matze202: Ob's vollständig zum Ziel führt, weiß ich nicht, dürften wenn aber nur kleinere Anpassungen sein, die nicht mehr aktuell sind.. im Groben dürfte das zum Ziel führen - https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213756
<le_bot> Title: How To: Multiple X Servers simultaneously (at ubuntuforums.org)
<nagetier> Wird sicherlich etwas gefummel werden, aber wenn es steht, dürfte das ganz nett sein
<Matze202> nagetier, Danke dir, ich versuch mal das eine oder andere per Translater zu verstehen. Wie war dein "Wobei" zu Obenbox gemeint?
<nagetier> Matze202: streiche das
<Matze202> nagetier, das "Wobei" oder "Openbox"? :D Das Openbox würde mir warscheinlich besser gefallen als das Awesome
<nagetier> Matze202: Openbox ist klasse! :)
<Matze202> nagetier, ich komm mit der Anleitung leider nicht zurecht (englisch und verstehe einiges nicht)
<nagetier> Matze202: Habe leider keine Zeit dazu
<nagetier> Matze202: evtl. würde ich mir jetzt Openbox einrichten und mich etwas einarbeiten, das ist ja auch ein Zeitaufwand, und erst später den zweiten X-Server einrichten
<nagetier> Matze202: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archiv/Zwei_Xserver/ .. achte auf den obersten Abschnitt
<le_bot> Title: Zwei Xserver › Archiv › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> Matze202: Geht auch in die Richtung - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Eigener_XServer_f%C3%BCr_Spiele/
<le_bot> Title: Eigener XServer für Spiele › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> "linux mehrere x server" waren die Suchbegriffe
<Matze202> nagetier, np, ich stöber mal weiter, vielleicht finde ich was auf deutsch, was mir weiter hilft, leider ist das Openbox scheinbar nur bis 16.04 verfügbar, ich habe aber leider vor kurzem auf 17er upgegradet
<nagetier> Hm, ok, das wusste ich nicht
<Matze202> nagetier, thx ;)
<nagetier> :)
<nagetier> Matze202: wobei ich mir deine Entscheidung zu non-LTS nochmal gut überdenken würde.. insbesondere wenn das System aufwändiger eingerichtet ist
<nagetier> -mir
<Matze202> nagetier, jupp, ich habe es damals auch mehr als bereut, du hattest es vor langen Zeiten mir bereits mal abgeraten gehabt, was ich aber bis zur aktuellen Version wieder vergessen hatte
<nagetier> Deine Entscheidung ;)
<nagetier> Matze202: nächste LTS kommt April 2018
<nagetier> Wobei man genau dann wohl auch nicht umsteigen sollte..
<Matze202> nagetier, Daraus habe ich nun schmerzhaft gelernt und ich werde bei der nächsten LTS als Hauptsystem auch erstmal bleiben und mit vom Upgrade-Wahn abhalten lassen, da ich mich hoffentlich daran zurück erinnere ;)
<Matze202> nagetier, wieso?
<nagetier> sind ja nur drei buchstaben
<nagetier> Matze202: LTS sollte nicht vor .1 eingesetzt werden, sagt man so grob
<nagetier> also 18.04.1
<k1l> nee
<Matze202> nagetier, ok, hoffentlich merke ich mir das :D
<Matze202> k1l, nee?
<k1l> das ist ab release genau so stabil, weil es die gleichen tests durchläuft. es wird nur erst zur LTS mit dem .1 release. das haben die nicht-LTS releases ja nicht
<nagetier> Ja, ok, ist mit .1 nur oft fehlerfreier
<k1l> Matze202: openbox gibts bei allen aktuellen ubuntus. es ist in universe
<Matze202> k1l, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Openbox/ Da ist dort die Seite nicht aktualisiert? ;)
<le_bot> Title: Openbox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> er wurde getestet heisst nicht, dass es danach nicht mehr geht
<k1l> du kannst dich gerne hinsetzen und alle wiki seiten mit 17.04 testen und dann oben die markierung ändern ;p
<Matze202> k1l, Ups, hab die Überschrift des Blocks nie ganz gelesen, sondern immer nur auf den Inhalt geachtet ;)
<Matze202> "Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-alchemy'" Sagt das Unbekannt eigentlich aus, dass es fehlt oder eingerichtet wurde, weil es unbekannt war?
<k1l> was wie wo?
<Matze202> Das -> Unknown media type in type 'chemical/x-alchemy'
<Matze202> wurde mir bei der Installation von Openbox angezeigt
<k1l> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chemical-mime-data/+bug/217335
<le_bot> Title: Bug #217335 (chemical-mime-bug) “Mime problem in chemical-mime-d...” : Bugs : chemical-mime-data package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<k1l> da ist die erklärung
<Matze202> ups, da war alles schwarz
<nagetier> Matze202: :) das ist schon so korrekt, du willst jetzt ein Terminal öffnen
<nagetier> und dich etwas einlesen..
<nagetier> Matze202: rxvt-unicode ist btw. ein kleiner Terminal-Emulator, der sich meiner Meinung nach auch gut in openbox integriert.. aber das erst später
<nagetier> Matze202: afair ist auch in openbox strg-alt-t gesetzt
<nagetier> das lässt sich aber fein in einer Datei anpassen
<nagetier> Wie eigentlich alles, auch unter Xfce, jetzt ist man aber dazu verpflichtet, und überblickt das auch recht gut
<Matze202> nagetier, ich lass mich überraschen, nun knobel ich gerade, wie ich am besten von XFCE zum Openbox wechsel, ohne mich abmelden zu müssen
<nagetier> Matze202: Könnte auch eine Option sein - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xephyr/
<le_bot> Title: Xephyr › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Matze202> nagetier, ich habe jetzt "startx /usr/bin/fluxbox -- :1" im tty1 eingegeben und im dort nur noch einen schwarzen Background mit weißem Cursor 
<Matze202> sorry nicht "startx /usr/bin/fluxbox -- :1" sondern "startx /usr/bin/openbox -- :1"
<nagetier> Matze202: Noch würde ich mich von Xfce abmelden und im Desktopmanager, also bei der grafischen Anmeldung, openbox wählen.. aber das hört sich schon nach openbox an, so sieht es anfänglich aus
<nagetier> Matze202: Und solch Beehle setzt du natürlich als normaler Nutzer ab, nicht als root
<nagetier> Befehle*
<Matze202> nagetier, hatte ich auch gerade gelesen und getestet, das war bereits das Openbox
<nagetier> Matze202: Schau dir Xephyr an, glaube das könnte ganz gut passen
<Matze202> nagetier, ok ich schau mal
<nagetier> Matze202: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xnest sollte ausreichen
<le_bot> Title: Xnest – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<Matze202> muss mal neustarten
<nagetier> Matze202: Rechte Maustaste in openbox auf freie Fläche ist btw. ein Anfang
<Matze202> nagetier, thx, ich schnupper mal verschiedene durch und werde mich nächsten Monat vielleicht für eines entscheiden
<nagetier> so ist richtig
#ubuntu-de 2017-08-16
<doev> Hallo. Bräuchte mal Hilfe. Und zwar, habe ich hier einen Ubuntu rechner, der geht über eine Internet-Leitung ins Netz. Ich habe einen Proxy-Server, der über eine andere Leitung ins Netzt geht. Ich möchte jetzt mit iperf die Geschwindigkeit vom ProxyServer->Internet messen.
<Frickelpit> doev: hast du eine Kiste im Netz, die als iperf Server dienen kann?
<doev> Frickelpit, ja
<Frickelpit> Dann sollte das doch kein Problem sein.
<doev> hmm, tut sich ersmal nichts. Wahrscheinlich wird der Port geblockt.
<Frickelpit> jo, den musste aufmachen oder mit -p einen anderen wählen.
<doev> über Port 81 geht es schonmal nicht.
<Frickelpit> doev: nimm mal einen Port über 1024. Gerade hier getestet mit 5002, das geht.
<doev> ich vermute mal wieder unsere Firewall.
<Frickelpit> bei Port 81 musst du iperf als root nutzen, sonst kommt der nicht an den Port.
<doev> ja, aber 81 bekommt ein Timeout. Um 80 benutzen zu können, müsste ich den WebServer runterfahren.
<doev> 21 geht
<doev> sooo, jetzt sollte es nur noch über den Proxy laufen.
<doev> ... und das ist das Problem :)
<Frickelpit> Hast du Zugriff auf den Proxy?
<doev> ... hier kommt man ja zu nichts ..... also, der Server hat Zugriff auf den Proxy, aber auf die Einstellungen des Proxy habe ich keinen Zugriff, falls du das meinst. Frickelpit 
<doev> Ich habe übrigens folgendes gemessen: [  3]  0.0-10.0 sec   951 MBytes   797 Mbits/sec   <- kann ja nicht sein, bei einer 16Mbit Leitung.
<Frickelpit> doev: generell Zugriff auf den Proxy mein ich, du willst ja iperf vom Proxy ins Internet testen. Ergo solltest du iperf -c auf dem Proxy starten
<Frickelpit> das Ergebnis sieht mir eher wie LAN aus
<doev> kommt aber beim Zielserver an ... und der sthet im rechnenzentrum in Frankfurt.
<doev> Könnte sein, dass das doch schon über die Glasfaser geht.
<Frickelpit> naja, Kupfer mit 16Mbit ists jedenfalls nicht^^
<doev> ... hat wieder keiner Bescheid gesagt, dass das schon geändert wurde. .... umso besser. Ich muss aber jetzt beide Richtungen messen, weil behauptet wird, die Leitung wäre nicht symmetrisch.
<Frickelpit> dann braucht deine Firewall eingehend irgendeinen Port, den du nutzen kannst.
<doev> 21 ... geht aber nur von außen nach drinnen.
<doev> Wenn ich iperf starte, dann zeigt mir der Client eine Geschwindigkeit an, aber auch der Server. Beim Server steht aber 0.0 bits/sec  .... heißt das, dass die Rückrichtung nicht funktiniert?
<Frickelpit> na wenn der Server nicht bis zum Client kommt, dann ja.
<doev> komisch
<doev> wenn doch der Client zum Server kommt, sollte doch up und down messbar sein, ohne das der Port auch in die andere Richtung offen ist.
<doev> theoretisch könnte ich ja einen webserver einrichten und einen Upload initieren. Und dann messen. Verstehe nicht, warum das nicht gehen soll.
<Frickelpit> doev: ja, sollte es. Hat ja hier auch wunderbar funktioniert aber ich kenne nicht deine Firewall und ihre Einstellungen. ;)
<doev> nunja, der Port 21 (FTP) ist halt offen.
<Frickelpit> dann probier mal von außen per telnet auf Port 21 zu kommen innen
<doev> Ich starte den iperf-server auf dem erreichbaren Internet-Rechner und den iperf-client local.
<doev> ich kann von außen nicht zugreifen.
<Frickelpit> ich denk, 21 ist offen?
<doev> .... Aber wenn ich doch von innen zu einem FTP-Server verbinde, dann kann ich ja auch uploaden.
<doev> genau, lokal kann ich mich mit 80,443,23 und 21 verbinden.
<doev> also von innen nach außen
<DaVu> was?
<DaVu> lokal heißt doch intern<>intern
<DaVu> oder nicht?
<doev> also nochmal:
<doev> internetserver> sudo iperf -p 21 -s
<doev> lokalerserver> iperf -c <IP> -p 21
<doev> lokale Ausgabe: [  3]  0.0-10.0 sec   954 MBytes   800 Mbits/sec
<doev> internet-server-Ausgabe: > [  4]  0.0- 0.0 sec  0.00 Bytes  0.00 bits/sec
<Frickelpit> und der lokale Server ist der proxy?
<doev> der lokale Server ist einfach ein Linux-Server.
<doev> ich will ja nur up/down messen.
<Frickelpit> Du wolltest doch vom proxy messen
<doev> den Proxy lassen wir erst mal weg. Ich will erst mal vernümpftige ergebnisse mit der default Anbindung bekommen.
<Frickelpit> mh, kann ich hier nicht nachvollziehen.
<doev> Wenn ich per dsl-Speedtest im Browser messe, dann geht das ja auch.
<Frickelpit> Client: [  3]  0.0-10.0 sec  6.51 GBytes  5.59 Gbits/sec
<Frickelpit> Server: [  4]  0.0-10.0 sec  6.51 GBytes  5.59 Gbits/sec
<doev> käme ich ich nicht mit einen SSH-Tunnel auch zu einem Ergebnis?
<LetoThe2nd> doev: nur unter der annahme dass die ssh-verschlüsselung keinen merkbaren einfluss hat
<Frickelpit> doev: Hast du noch eine weitere Kiste irgendwo im Netz, mit der du die Verbindung zum Internetserver testen kannst?
<doev>  ich lasse das mit iperf. Ich mache es jetzt mit scp und er überträgt eine große Datei gerade mit 1.2MB/s, was dafür spricht, dass die 16Mibt symm. Leitung benutzt wird.
<doev> neues Problem: scp soll über den Proxy laufen.
<k1l> das nutzt den ssh port
<k1l> man kann aber ssh/scp auch einen port mitgeben
<doev> aber ich müßte doch die IP vom Proxyserver übergeben, oder?
<k1l> ich blicke nicht ganz durch, was du da jetzt mit und was ohne proxy machen möchtest
<k1l> so wie ich es verstanden habe geht das nicht eben einfach so. hier sind ein paar konstruktionen genannt mit einem oneliner oder mit einer config https://superuser.com/questions/174160/scp-over-a-proxy-with-one-command-from-local-machine
<le_bot> Title: Scp over a proxy with one command from local machine? - Super User (at superuser.com)
<JoRAXX> Hallo, gerade jemand da?
<JoRAXX> Nutzt von euch jemand uBlock Origin (Firefox Add-on)
<JoRAXX> Seit dem Update auf Firefox 55.0.1 scheint es bei mir nicht mehr zu funktionieren. Werbung wird komischerweise nicht mehr geblockt.
<MadPsymon> Kann ich persönlich nicht helfen. Das letzte Update, laut Mozilla Seite, war am 18. Juli. könnte sein, dass sich etwas geändert hat und da erst ein neues Update für kommen muss 
<leszek> JoRAXX: ff 57 alpha hier. Funzt
<JoRAXX> leszek: Komisch, muss ich mal beobachten die nächsten Tage
<leszek> Wird denn ublock noch als addon überhaupt angezeigt unter addons?
<JoRAXX> leszek: Ja, schon
<leszek> ok, bei der 57 alpha also nightly war mal einen tag lang alles weg in sachen addons. Sprich auch die hybrid addons wie ublock.
<TheDragon1982> Nabend
<TheDragon1982> Also entweder bin ich zu blöd dafür um per Hexchat her zu finden, oder ich kanns einfach nicht. :D
<_moep_> hmm ubuntu ist komisch: 16.06 läuft mit ipv6, mit der änderung auf dualstack funktionierte ipv6 gar nicht mehr
<_moep_> weil v4 via nat64 (tayga) kommt
<_moep_> und ubuntu probs mit 2 network devices hat
#ubuntu-de 2017-08-18
<maredebianum> Moin, ich habe einen anderen Monitor (via DVI) angeschlossen, jetzt bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz, wie kriege ich raus, was DDE o.ä. sagen? xrandr tut ja nur unter funktionerendem X. terminals/fb funktionieren, wenn auch mit falscher Auflösung.
<maredebianum> Hm, lightdm restart half gerade
<maredebianum> Mal sehen nach reboot
<maredebianum> Jetzt tuts nach reboot: also nicht ein weiteres Mal reproduzierbar...
<junglist> heyho
<junglist> ich mal wieder :>
<junglist> habe hier eine HDD mit lauter daten drauf die ich beim formatieren abgesteckt habe um sie nicht aus versehen zu grillen
<junglist> hab mal ein pastebin erstellt
<junglist> https://pastebin.com/kA3jcw5P
<le_bot> Title: habe hier eine HDD mit lauter daten drauf die ich beim formatieren abgesteckt ha - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> LDM ist irgendwelches Windows-Zeug
<dadrc> damit kann Ubuntu nicht ohne weiteres umgehen
<junglist> ok
<dadrc> Angeblich kannst du ldmtool installieren und die Platte damit nutzen
<dadrc> Hab ich aber nie benutzt, kann also nicht sagen, wie gut das funktioniert
<dadrc> https://askubuntu.com/a/568594 beschreibt, wie man das tool benutzt
<le_bot> Title: dual boot - How do I properly access Windows software RAID 0? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<junglist> ok, habe den 2ten befehl eingegeben. nun passiert scheinbar gar nichts. das terminal springt aber auch nicht wieder auf pcname@username
<junglist> heißt dass, es arbeitet noch?
<DaVu> abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht weiß, was du eingegeben hast, würde ich mal schätzen ja, das heißt es
<junglist> sudo ldmtool create all
<junglist> um eine windows platte zu mounten. nach dieser anleitung: https://askubuntu.com/questions/567432/how-do-i-properly-access-windows-software-raid-0/568594#568594
<le_bot> Title: dual boot - How do I properly access Windows software RAID 0? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<DaVu> ok. mit ldmtool kenne ich mich nicht aus
<junglist> hmm, wenn ich das terminal schließen möchte kommt die warnung, dass noch ein prozess läuft. das dürfte meine frage beantworten
<junglist> dann warte ich mal
<koegs> junglist: wird dir keiner sagen können, wenn du nicht genau mitteilst was du eingegeben hast
<DaVu> koegs: hat er doch
<DaVu> sudo ldmtool create all
<DaVu> ^^ das war seine Eingabe
<koegs> die frage ist was er eingegeben hat das noch ein Proztess im hintergrund läuft
<DaVu> die aktuelle Eingabe des oben genanten Befehls läuft anscheinend noch
<DaVu> er hat: sudo ldmtool create all eingegeben und wartet auf die Beendigung des Befehls, welche bisher noch nicht erfolgt ist.
<jokrebel> mutmaßen wir...
<DaVu> wenn er versucht das Terminal zu schließen, beschwert sich Linux selbstverständlich, da der aktuell eingegebene Befehl noch läuft und fragt ob man das Terminal wirklich beenden möchte
<DaVu> nein, wir mutmaßen nicht
<koegs> wenn er den befehl eingeben hat und diese auf "username@pcname" zurückspring ist der befehl beendet
<koegs> ah, das steht nciht :)
<DaVu> tut es ja nicht
<DaVu> darauf wartet er ja
<DaVu> noch deutlicher kann er es tatsächlich nicht sagen ;)
<koegs> dann bleibt die frage ob ldmtool tatsächlich so lange brauchen sollte, glaub ich aber nicht
<DaVu> da kennst du dich vielleicht besser aus
<DaVu> man könnte jetzt noch ein weiteres Terminal öffnen und: ps -u <username> | grep -i ldm*
<DaVu> eingeben und schauen, ob da überhaupt noch was läuft
<DaVu> oder ggf. mit: top
<DaVu> nachschauen
<jokrebel> wenner denn überhautp noch da is
<DaVu> jepp
<junglist> war kochen
<junglist> irgendwann muss man ja mal was essen
<junglist> also laut terminal läuft es immer noch. was ich doch sehr merkwürdig finde
<junglist> ich probiere mal das mit dem 2ten terminal
<DaVu> strg+shift+t
<junglist> bash: Syntaxfehler beim unerwarteten Wort »|«
<junglist> gibt es als feedback
<DaVu> paste mal hier rein, was du eingegeben hast
<DaVu> und bitte copy und paste
<DaVu> Das zeichen "|" ist eine Pipe und ist bei jedem Linux standard (soweit ich weiß)
<DaVu> du musst halt nur <username> mit deinem usernamen ersetzen
<junglist> eingabe: @junglist:~$ ps -u <junglist> | grep -i ldm*
<junglist> nur kopiert von dir
<tomreyn> lass die < und > weg
<DaVu> ^^
<DaVu> < und > eentfernen
<DaVu> das sind nur Platzhalter ;)
<tomreyn> ps -u junglist | grep -i 'ldm.*'
<DaVu> und ohne ' am Ende ;)
<junglist> ah!
<tomreyn> und mit punkt vor dem sternchen
<tomreyn> ;)
<DaVu> und ich sagte auch nciht "ldm.*" sondern ich meinte "ldm*"
<DaVu> das hatte schon seinen Grund ;)
<tomreyn> beliebig viele m? ok
<DaVu> einen Punkt wollte ich nicht
<DaVu> oh...ich dachte es bedeutet, dass danach beliebig viele Zeichen kommen können
<DaVu> egal welche
<tomreyn> das ist .*
<DaVu> ah
<DaVu> ok. Dann tut es mir leid ;)
<tomreyn> alles gut ;)
<DaVu> und ich ducke mich beschämt in meiner Ecke :D
<tomreyn> jetzt alle snoch besser ;)
<junglist> ist der name vor oder nach dem @ mein username?
<DaVu> user@pc
<junglist> passiert gar nichts
<junglist> bei dem befehl
<junglist> volle eingabe: jonas@junglist:~$ ps -u jonas | grep -i ldm*
<tomreyn> DaVu: sieht so aus als ob ich falsch lag, jetz stell ich mich in die ecke, sorry
<DaVu> zeig uns mal die Ausgabe von: who 
<junglist> jonas@junglist:~$ ps -u jonas | grep -i ldm*
<junglist> falsch
<junglist> jonas    tty7         2017-08-18 13:55 (:0)
<Matze202> Hiho @all, vielleicht hat jemand von euch ne Idee, obwohl es nicht direkt was mit Ubuntu zu tun hat, auf jeden Fall habe ich gestern den Google Web Designer installiert und in diesem funktioniert die Tastatur leider nur sehr selten, vielleicht hat jemand von euch eine Idee
<tomreyn> DaVu: korrektur, ich lag doch nicht falsch aber ob da .* steht oder nicht (oder ob da * steht oder nicht) ist einfach irrelevant.
<tomreyn> Matze202: wenn das jetzt nur bei dieser einen anwendung so ist dann würde ich da jetzt mal empfehlen google zu fragen.
<DaVu> junglist: ach verdammt...du hast den Befehl mit sudo ausgeführt, oder?
<DaVu> dann mach doch mal bitte: sudo -u root | grep -i ldm*
<Matze202> tomreyn, hätte ich ja gern, wenn der Supportbereich für das Programm nicht nur auf englisch zufinden wäre und mein englisch ist leider noch total mies
<DaVu> tomreyn: ganz irrelevant ist es nicht.
<DaVu> tomreyn: ich habe mal aus Spaß ne Datei angelegt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25339585/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<junglist> jonas@junglist:~$ sudo -u root | grep -i ldm*
<junglist> usage: sudo -h | -K | -k | -V
<junglist> usage: sudo -v [-AknS] [-g group] [-h host] [-p prompt] [-u user]
<junglist> usage: sudo -l [-AknS] [-g group] [-h host] [-p prompt] [-U user] [-u user]
<junglist>             [command]
<DaVu> wenn du jetzt mit "ldm*" oder "ldm.*" grepst, bekommst du ganz andere ergenisse
<DaVu> junglist: oh verdammt
<DaVu> mein Fehler
<DaVu> ps -u root | grep -i ldm.*
<DaVu> ps -u root | grep -i ldm.* | nc termbin.com 9999
<DaVu> und dann bitte die URL, wenn du eine bekommst
<tomreyn> DaVu: grep gibt ja die ganze zeile zurück, die das suchmuster enthält. es ist also egal ob man nach 'ldm', 'ldm*' (mit optional nachfolgenden m's) oder 'ldm.*' (mit optional nachfolgenden beliebigen zeichen) sucht
<DaVu> tomreyn: versuch es mal...ich zeige dir mal was...warte ;)
<junglist> ps -u root | grep -i ldm.* | nc termbin.com 9999
<junglist> http://termbin.com/fqam
<tomreyn> DaVu: echo -e "ldmmm\nldm123\nldm\nldm456" | grep -io 'ldm*'
<DaVu> tomreyn: http://imgur.com/a/CAfzf
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet (at imgur.com)
<DaVu> somit hattest du aboslut recht. bei ".*" nimmt er alle Zeichen
<DaVu> bei "m*" beliebig viele m`s
<DaVu> junglist: der Prozess läuft also noch
<DaVu> zumindest ist er aktiv
<junglist> hmm ok
<DaVu> oder besser gesagt, er existiert noch
<tomreyn> junglist: der prozess mit der ID 2775 läuft noch im virtuellen Temrinal 7
<DaVu> ^^ das wäre es ausführlich ;)
<junglist> der artikel sagt leider nichts über die länge aus
<junglist> aber der läuft nun seit bestimmt mehr als einer stunde
<tomreyn> ob er was macht oder nur auf eingaben wartet wissen wir jetzt noch nicht
<DaVu> schau doch mal mit: top 
<DaVu> nach
<DaVu> ob da noch aktivität drauf ist
<junglist> in dem terminal mit ldmtool?
<wasp_> Moinsen
<DaVu> einfach "top" im Terminal eingeben und schauen ob da noch was mit "ldmtool" drin steht
<junglist> in dem terminal wo ldmtool läuft passiert nichts. im anderen finde ich keinen befehl mit ldmtool
<DaVu> du hast also "top" eingegeben?
<junglist> https://pastebin.com/5f5XVq19
<le_bot> Title: PID USER PR NI VIRT RES SHR S %CPU %MEM ZEIT+ BEFEHL - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<junglist> ja im anderen terminal
<DaVu> ok
<junglist> das ist die ausgabe
<DaVu> und da taucht nichts mehr auf was auf ldmtool schließen lässt?
<tomreyn> das ist nur ein teil der ausgabe von top. interessant wäre noch die i/o last gewesen. aber da ldmtool nicht unter den 17 gwschäftigsten tasks ist können wir wohl davon ausgehen dass es nur rumidelt.
<tomreyn> am besten mal dmesg -T | tail angucken
<tomreyn> vielleicht gibts da hinweise darauf was nicht klappt
<DaVu> Ich würde aber mal behaupten, dass das abgestürzt iist
<DaVu> Mal ne doofe Frage...aber kannst du nicht einfach auch so auf die Windows Platte zugreifen?
<junglist> nee. hatte weiter oben gefragt. taucht nicht im filebrowser auf und gparted spucktdas aus
<junglist> http://abload.de/image.php?img=datengsrh6.png
<le_bot> Title: Bild: datengsrh6.png - abload.de (at abload.de)
<junglist> und linux kann wohl mit diesem LDM nicht umgehen
<junglist> deshalb das ldmtool
<DaVu> aah, ok
<DaVu> gut. Da bin ich tatsächlich raus
<junglist> das ist meine ausgangslage: https://pastebin.com/kA3jcw5P
<le_bot> Title: habe hier eine HDD mit lauter daten drauf die ich beim formatieren abgesteckt ha - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<tomreyn> ich hab auch noch nicht mit ldmtool gearbeitet, aber ich würde den task einfach mal mit ctrl-c abbrechen und dann erst mal scannen
<tomreyn> also: sudo ldmtool scan
<junglist> "9670a825-ed83-11e2-abd5-bc5ff44562a7"
<tomreyn> sudo lsblk --fs | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> ein blockgerät hat er also schon mal gefunden, interessant wäre jetzt welches das ist, der lsblk-befehl sollte da hilfreiche hinweise geben
<junglist> lsblk: dm-0: failed to get device path
<junglist> lsblk: dm-0: failed to get device path
<junglist> http://termbin.com/yd5j
<tomreyn> hmm, irgendwie kriegt er die device node nicht angelegt, das erklärt dann wohl auch weshalb der andfere befehl hing. was sagt denn: sudo dmsetup info
<junglist> dmsetup befehl gibt es nicht
<tomreyn> oh das ist interessant, wie hast du denn ldmtool installiert?
<junglist> sudo apt-get install ldmtool
<junglist> aus https://askubuntu.com/questions/567432/how-do-i-properly-access-windows-software-raid-0/568594#568594
<le_bot> Title: dual boot - How do I properly access Windows software RAID 0? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> hmm da sollte wohl eine paketabhängigkeit eingefüht werden
<tomreyn> installier mal dmsetup dazu
<tomreyn> sudo apt-get install dmsetup
<tomreyn> und dann mach nochmal: sudo ldmtool scan
<junglist> https://pastebin.com/rCJsGK0z
<le_bot> Title: Name: ldm_vol_JONASPC-Dg0_Volume1 State: ACTIVE Read - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<tomreyn> na das sieht doch ganz gut aus
<tomreyn> tortzdem nochmal den scan wenn du nicht schon hast
<tomreyn> und dann: blkid -U 9670a825-ed83-11e2-abd5-bc5ff44562a7
<junglist> da passiert gar nichts
<junglist> kann direkt wieder was eingeben
<junglist> keine ausgabe
<tomreyn> beim scan?
<tomreyn> oder beim blkid?
<junglist> scan gibt: "9670a825-ed83-11e2-abd5-bc5ff44562a7"
<junglist> beim blkid passiert nichts
<junglist> oder brauche ich die ""?
<tomreyn> nee geht auch ohne
<tomreyn> dmesg -T | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> dein firefox ist übrigens ganz schön cpu-hungrig
<junglist> stream lief
<tomreyn> ah okay
<junglist> http://termbin.com/wyru
<junglist> für dmesg
<tomreyn> hmm schade das ist alles alt
<junglist> :(
<tomreyn> ls -l /dev/mapper
<junglist> insgesamt 0
<junglist> crw------- 1 root root 10, 236 Aug 18 13:55 control
<tomreyn> hmpf
<tomreyn> sudo ldmtool show diskgroup 9670a825-ed83-11e2-abd5-bc5ff44562a7
<junglist> https://pastebin.com/MF6kxKzx
<le_bot> Title: a7 { "name" : "JONASPC-Dg0", "guid" : "9670a825-ed83-11e2-abd5-bc5ff44562 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<tomreyn> sudo ldmtool show volume 9670a825-ed83-11e2-abd5-bc5ff44562a7 Volume1
<junglist> https://pastebin.com/SbXnr4md
<le_bot> Title: { "name" : "Volume1", "type" : "spanned", "size" : 5860263936, "chun - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<junglist> danke, dass du dir so viel zeit nimmst
<tomreyn> sudo ldmtool show disk 9670a825-ed83-11e2-abd5-bc5ff44562a7 Diesk1
<tomreyn> sudo ldmtool show disk 9670a825-ed83-11e2-abd5-bc5ff44562a7 Disk1
<tomreyn> das letztere
<tomreyn> gerne, dauert nur alle sien bisschen weil ich nebenbei die man page lesen muss
<tomreyn> * alles ein bisschen
<junglist> https://pastebin.com/zFpF4z83
<le_bot> Title: { "name" : "Disk1", "guid" : "9670a827-ed83-11e2-abd5-bc5ff44562a7", "p - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<tomreyn> hattest du ein laufwerk H: unter windows?
<junglist> das war die platte
<junglist> die ich jetzt anschließen möchte
<tomreyn> ok
<junglist> woraus liest du das?
<junglist> verrückt
<tomreyn> das stand in der volume-ausgabe
<tomreyn> sudo ldmtool show partition 06495a84-fbfd-11e1-8cf9-52540061f5db Disk1-01
<tomreyn> sudo ldmtool show partition 06495a84-fbfd-11e1-8cf9-52540061f5db Disk1-02
<tomreyn> äh nee falsch sorry
<tomreyn> sudo ldmtool show partition 9670a825-ed83-11e2-abd5-bc5ff44562a7 Disk1-01
<tomreyn> und
<tomreyn> sudo ldmtool show partition 9670a825-ed83-11e2-abd5-bc5ff44562a7 Disk1-02
<junglist> https://pastebin.com/zQ0G8w8N
<le_bot> Title: { "name" : "Disk1-01", "start" : 20482014, "size" : 5839785984, "dis - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<tomreyn> sudo dmsetup mknodes ldm_vol_JONASPC-Dg0_Volume1
<tomreyn> gibt das ne ausgabe?
<junglist> nein
<tomreyn> gut. und was sagt: sudo ls -l /dev/mapper
<junglist> !
<junglist> crw------- 1 root root  10, 236 Aug 18 13:55 control
<junglist> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 253,   0 Aug 18 16:14 ldm_vol_JONASPC-Dg0_Volume1
<tomreyn> yippie, na dann gucken wir mal ob das jetzt mountbar ist
<junglist> warte
<junglist> den befehl finde ich selbst
<tomreyn> sehr gut, ich nämlich grade nicht, zu viele browsertabs offen
<junglist> mount -t ntfs /dev/mapper/mapfilename
<junglist> richtig?
<tomreyn> ein ziel musst du noch angeben
<junglist> mount -t ntfs /dev/mapper/ldm_vol_JONASPC-Dg0_Volume1
<junglist> i guess?
<tomreyn> und hinten noch /mnt dran
<junglist> mount -t ntfs /dev/mapper/ldm_vol_JONASPC-Dg0_Volume1/mnt
<junglist> ?
<junglist> nur um ganz sicher zu gehen :)
<tomreyn> fast
<junglist> oh noes
<tomreyn> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/mapper/ldm_vol_JONASPC-Dg0_Volume1 /mnt
<tomreyn> der mount-befehl braucht halt ein ziel, du musst sagen wo das dateisystem eingehängt werden soll
<junglist> https://pastebin.com/D8VwP11J
<le_bot> Title: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0). Metadata kept in Windows cache - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<junglist> :(
<junglist> das sieht schlecht aus
<tomreyn> na ja, mach halt nur read-only
<tomreyn> sudo mount -t ntfs -o ro /dev/mapper/ldm_vol_JONASPC-Dg0_Volume1 /mnt
<junglist> ok hat kurz geladen und dann wieder zur eingabe
<tomreyn> dann sind deine files jetzt unter /mnt verfügbar
<junglist> im reiter dateien (ist das der filebrowser?) ist aber nichts
<junglist> !
<junglist> danke dir unendlich oft
<tomreyn> nee, das wird dir so nicht angezeigt, dann müsste man es anders mounten
<tomreyn> du musst auf "lokale festplatte" oder so ähnlich und dann auf /mnt
<junglist> hab den ordner gefunden
<tomreyn> bin aber nicht sicher ob du da jetzt zugriffsrechte hast, vermutlich nicht
<junglist> denke ich räume die jetzt leer und formatiere die dann einmal
<junglist> also konnte nen ordner auf den desktop kopieren
<tomreyn> okay dann hast du wohl zugriffsrechte ;)
<junglist> vielen lieben dank
<junglist> holy moly. wünschte ich hätte solche skills
<junglist> :>
<tomreyn> das formatiren aber bitte erst nach dem unmounten und entfernen des dm devices, also z.b. nach dem nächsten reboot
<tomreyn> bitteschön - hab auch was gelernt, ganz interessant.
<junglist> du bist jetzt diese manpage über ldmtool durchgegangen, oder?
<junglist> dann gehe ich die in ruhe auch mal durch um nachzuvollziehen was du mir jetzt vorgegeben hast
<tomreyn> ich hab's mir hier auf nem xubuntu 16.04 eben installiert und hab mit "man ldmtool" die man page angeguckt
<tomreyn> (man = manual)
<tomreyn> und in "man dmsetup" hatte ich auch nochmal rein geschaut
<junglist> ja die man ldmtool page habe ich auch gefunden
<junglist> aber ich verstehe echt gar nichts davon
<junglist> :>
<tomreyn> dmsetup ist im prinzip ein tool das ne (nur virtuelle / logische) zwischenebene einzieht auf die verschiedenste tools die kompatibilität zu linux an sich fremden festplattenbeschreibungssystemen (also linux unbekannte partitionstypen oder so) herstellen können.
<junglist> das klingt schon verständlicher :)
<tomreyn> ldmtool ist eins von diesen kompatibilitätstools was es halt dabei hilft das windows-eigene software-raid-system zu interpretieren
<junglist> das ldmtool hatte ich verstanden
<junglist> also den sinn
<junglist> aber die terminal befehle etc. sind für mich bahnhof
<junglist> andere frage: für das backup, kann man unter ubuntu ordner in andere integrieren?
<junglist> denn so hab ich zu wenig platz auf meiner backup platte
<junglist> aber die meisten dateien sind eh schon drauf. nur will ich die ordner die nicht doppelt sind nicht manuell raussuchen
<tomreyn> im zusammenspiel mit dmsetup ("device mapper (setup)") können dann diese daten als linux-verwendbare blockgeräte (devices) bereit gestellt werden.
<tomreyn> (das war jetzt noch zur erklärung, hat noch nicht mit backup zu tun)
<junglist> dacht ich mir
<tomreyn> "ordner in andere integrieren" verstehe ich grade nicht
<tomreyn> welche ist denn deine "backup platte", ne externe? oder ne partition auf sda?
<tomreyn> sda ist die festplatte von der linux bei dir läuft
<tomreyn> (da kann aber auch noch mehr drauf sein)
<tomreyn> was wichtig ist zu verstehen ist dass das was sich unter windows "laufwerke" schimpft attsächlich nichts anderes als dateisysteme sind. man kann ja durchaus mehrere "laufwerke" auf einer festplatte haben.
<tomreyn> das konzept muss man sich erst mal klar machen wenn man jahrelang unter windows gelernt hat dass laufwerke == festplatte ist, was blödsinn ist.
<tomreyn> "lsblk --fs" zeigt das ganz gut.
<junglist> ich habe jetzt 3 festplatten: sda (da ist linux drauf), sdb (meine datenplatte die dank dir gemountet ist) und sdc (eine externe festplatte)
<junglist> ich möcht nun die daten von sdb nach sdc laden.
<junglist> beispiel musik: ich hab diverse musikordner die ich irgendwann schon auf sdc kopiert habe. dann kam aber neue musik dazu, die nun nur auf sdb ist
<tomreyn> genau genaommen hast du drei speichermedien sda, sdb und sdc, auf denen vermutlich vmehrere partitionen drauf sind, und darauf jeweils ein dateisystem
<junglist> ist ext4, ntfs, swap jeweils ein dateiensystem?
<tomreyn> genau :)
<junglist> ah gut, dann verstehe ich die begrifflichkeit
<tomreyn> wobei swap ein sonderfall ist, das kann auch nur eine datei sein.
<junglist> ja sind mehrere drauf. vfat ist auch drauf. die werden bei der installation von linux automatisch angelegt, glaube ich. deshalb blende ich die immer aus
<tomreyn> kannst du die sdc mal anschließen und nochmal 'sudo lsblk --fs' ausführen, dann würde ich das problem ggf. besser verstehen
<tomreyn> also falls du mir die ausgabe zeigst ;)
<junglist> https://pastebin.com/rSVX66PH
<le_bot> Title: NAME FSTYPE LABEL UUID MOUNTPOINT sdb - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<junglist> ok ich frage anders. beschreibe jetzt mal wie ich es von windows kenne (auch wenn viele wohl die augen verdrehen^^)
<tomreyn> gerne auch noch ein 'sudo parted -ls'
<tomreyn> aber an sich nehme ich mal an das problem ist jetzt dass das ntfs-dateisystem auf sdc1 bereits allen speicherplatz von sdc frisst und nicht größer werden kann und auch schon so stark belegt ist dass du da jetzt nicht mehr alle daten von dem windows-dateisystem (von der sdb) unterbekommst
<tomreyn> aber beschrieb's ruhig gerne auch selbst, ich hör / les dir zu ;)
<junglist> ich habe auf meiner datenplatte einen ordner musik. auf meiner externen platte auch. der ordner auf der datenplatte ist größer. wenn ich bei windows den ordner "musik" von der datenplatte zu der externen platte kopiere werde ich gefragt (da es auf der externen platte schon den ordner "musik" gibt) ob ich den ordner ersetzen möchte oder den einen ordner in den anderen integrieren möchte
<junglist> um dieses integrieren geht es mir
<junglist> denn sonst muss ich alle subordner manuell kopieren
<junglist> die noch nicht auf der externen festplatte sind
<junglist> eigentlich ganz simple frage dachte ich :D
<junglist> ist jetzt reine bequemlichkeit und kein technisches problem
<tomreyn> die dateisystembelegung des NTFS-dateisystems auf der ersten partition (sdc1) auf der externen TrakStor-Festplatte die derzeit als 'sdc' verfügbar ist kannst du mit 'df -h /media/jonas/TrekSto' anzeigen lassen
<tomreyn> (ode reinfach mit dem grafischen dateibrowser)
<tomreyn> auf der kommandozeile 'integriert' linux standardmäßig, überschreibt aber auch standardmäßig existierende ziele.
<tomreyn> dabei ist es egal ob die andere eigenschaften (größe o.ä.) haben, sobald der dateiname im zielordner existert wird es überschrieben.
<tomreyn> ordner im ziel werden aber nicht überschrieben, sondern es wird halt immer alles von der quelle in die zielordner rein gewuchtet.
<tomreyn> und was im ziel noch nicht existiert wird halt angelegt.
<tomreyn> das macht man unter linux mit dem kommandozielenbefehl 'mv'
<tomreyn> wenn du dem noch ide option '-i' dazu gibst dann fragt er dich bevor er existierende dateien im zielverzeichnis überschriebt.
<junglist> ah. jetzt macht es auch genau das was ich möchte
<junglist> k.A. was ich eben anders gemacht hab
<junglist> aber nun gut. hätte mich gewundert wenn ubuntu sich da hätt lumpen lassen
<junglist> ich muss noch viel lernen mir dünkt
<tomreyn> hast's jetzt über den dateimanager gemacht?
<junglist> ja
<junglist> mit dem terminal mach nur was kaputt
<junglist> ^^
<tomreyn> da gibts auch verschiednee mit verschiedenen standardeinstellungen. einige fragen bevor sie existierende ziele überschrieben, andere womöglich nicht.
<junglist> gut gut
<junglist> ich glaub für heut hab ich alle probleme gelöst
<junglist> melde mich dann morgen mit neuen abenteuern
<junglist> danke dir vielmals
<tomreyn> :) bitte
<tomreyn> viel erfolg
<junglist> eine frage hätt ich noch bezüglich formatieren
<junglist> neustart und dann formatieren reicht, da die platte nicht automatisch gemountet wird?
<tomreyn> junglist: was sdb / deine alte windows-platte angeht stimmt das, ja.
<tomreyn> das dateisystem auf sdc1 hingegen wird automatisch gemountet, weil es 'von hause aus' unterstützt wird.
<junglist> eh ja klar, rede von der alten windows platte
<junglist> will die formatieren, sodass ich den stress mit ldmtool nicht hab
<top1234> hallo zusammen
<top1234> ich versuche gerade vergebens meinen lte stick auf usb0 mit meinem ethernat adapter vom laptop per bridge zu verbinden
<top1234> müssen hierzu usb0 und eth0 erstma die gleichen adressbereiche haben?
<koegs> top1234: bist du sicher das du eine bridge möchtest? was willst du erreichen?
<top1234> im camping meinen linux router mit daten versorgen :)
<top1234> receiver meinte ich
<top1234> also er soll mit hilfe des datensticks und laptop ins internet
<koegs> also eher sowas hier https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetverbindungsfreigabe/
<le_bot> Title: Internetverbindungsfreigabe › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<top1234> ah das sieht schonma gut aus danke
<tomreyn> das klappt sogar eigentlich immer out of the box, ziemlich schick :)
<Avisc> guten Tag. Ist ein ubuntu entwickler hier?
<dadrc> Eher unwahrscheinlich
<dadrc> Aber wenn du Fragen hast, kannst du trotzdem gerne fragen =)
<Avisc> dadrc: kennst du dich mit nouveau aus und könntest du mir helfen einen fehler darin zu beheben? Ich bin kein programmierer und kann den fehler nicht selbst beheben
<dadrc> beschreib den fehler doch mal, vielleicht gibt's ja schon irgendwo fixes
<Avisc> wenn ich eine distro wie ubuntu oder kubuntu starte, dann treten darstellungsfehler auf. Lubuntu und windows funktioniert hingegen problemlos
<DaVu> nvidia grafik?
<Avisc> DaVu: ja, nouveau grafikkartentreiber
<DaVu> ich würde da eher einen anderen nehmen
<DaVu> nouveau wäre nicht der Treiber meiner Wahl
<DaVu> aber dadrc weiß da auch bescheid...wollte mich nicht einmischen,. sorry
<Avisc> es gibt keinen anderen freien grafikkartentreiber für nvidia grafikkarten soweit ich weiß
<sem2peie> der proprietäre tuts aber auch (recht gut)
<DaVu> ^^
<DaVu> so isses
<DaVu> Avisc: welche nvidia ist es denn?
<dadrc> DaVu, mach ruhig, deshalb ist das hier ein öffentlicher Channel =)
<DaVu> ;)
<DaVu> wie gesagt...wollte mich nicht einmischen
<DaVu> und dir übern Mund fahren
<DaVu> Sowas gehört sich ja nicht 
<dadrc> Würd auch erstmal den proprietären Treiber probieren
<dadrc> Hab da seit Jahren gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht
<Avisc> diesen lädt man wie vor vielen jahren von der nvidia seite herunter?
<DaVu> nein
<dadrc> Nö, das macht *ubuntu für dich
<DaVu> aus dem Ubuntu repo
<DaVu> dafür müssen wir aber schon mal wissen, welche nvidia das ist
<sem2peie> gibt eh viele treiber die nur als binary blobs vorliegen 
<DaVu> es gibt auch ein eigenes ppa dafür...das möchte eich aber nochnicht ins Spiel bringen
<Avisc> laut nvidia homepage brauche ich den 304.1350
<DaVu> *seufz
<DaVu> ein letztes mal....welche Graka isses?
<Avisc> nvidia quadro FX1400
<DaVu> schon etwas älter, oder? ;)
<DaVu> macht aber nichts
<DaVu> welches Ubuntu hast du am Laufen?
<Avisc> aktuell gar keines, weil keines davon funktionierte und die darstellungsfehler auftraten
<DaVu> ok...dann installiert doch erstmal ein 16.04 und dann melde dich wieder
<DaVu> dann bekommmen wir das schon hin
<Avisc> ich lade gerade artful desktop 64bit iso
<Avisc> vielleicht ist der fehler in der aktuellsten version endlich behoben
<DaVu> was?
<DaVu> was ist denn "artful desktop"?
<DaVu> das klingt nicht so als wäre es hier supported
<Avisc> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/artful-desktop-amd64.iso
<DaVu> ah, du lädst also ein bleeding edge Ubuntu
<Avisc> warum sollte es nicht supported sein, wenn es sich dabei um die allerneueste ubuntu iso handelt?
<DaVu> alles gut....
<DaVu> mein Fehler
<DaVu> ich wusste nicht, dass 17.10 Artfull heißt
<DaVu> aber ich würde dir dennoch ein 16.04 empfehlen
<tomreyn> zumal 17.10 noch nicht released ist, kommt erst im oktober, und ist kein LTS, somit vermutlich etwas roher im schliff als was du suchst.
<DaVu> gerade für die alte Graka
<DaVu> und den alten Treiver
<DaVu> Treiber
<Avisc> linux ist doch extra dafür bekannt nicht bei einer neuen version hardware entsorgen zu müssen und damit der umwelt zu schaden. zudem läuft sogar unter windows alles einwandfrei. 
<DaVu> quark
<tomreyn> ist übrignes durchaus möglich dass sich die artefakte auch mit nouveau beheben lassen, man muss halt mit den moduloptionen etwas herumspielen
<DaVu> Ich habe nen Laptop hier, den ich seit Ubunttu 12 nicht mehr updaten kann, da die Grafik nicht mehr supported ist
<Avisc> tomreyn: könntest du mir da ein paar tipps geben wie man mit den moduloptionen spielen kann?
<DaVu> Avisc: auch dafür musst du erstmal ein Ubuntu installiert haben
<Avisc> DaVu: welche grafik?
<DaVu> Avisc: SIS
<tomreyn> https://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/KernelModuleParameters/
<le_bot> Title: KernelModuleParameters (at nouveau.freedesktop.org)
<DaVu> ich würde dir dennoch einen anderen Treiber als den Nouveau ans Herz legen
<DaVu> Aber du kannst auch alles anders machen, als es dir die Leuute hier empfehlen ;)
<DaVu> der TReiber ist übgrigens mit: sudo apt-get install nvidia-304 
<DaVu> installiert
<sem2peie> die karte sollte eh mit jedem aktuellen nvidia treiber funktionieren , der listet mir auch aktuelle treiber aus 2017 
<sem2peie> aber ich würde mit der alten hw auch eher zu 16.04 tendieren - das system wird vermutlich keine hardware haben das neue kernelmodule etc benötigt und auf der anderen seite gibts ja den hwe stack , kernel-mäßig ist 16.04 auch schon bei kernel 4.10 da läuft so gar mein kaby lake gut 
<tomreyn> /j #nouveau
<_moep_> fail
<tomreyn> wieso, existiert doch?
<tomreyn> mit so einer genrischen frage wirst du da allerdings nicht weit kommen fürchte ich, Avisc 
<DaVu> vor allem nicht, wenn noch nicht mal ein Ubutu installiert ist
<tomreyn> und ja, du solltest ubuntu definitv erst mal installiert und vollständig aktualisiert und dann rebootet haben
<tomreyn> vom live-ubuntu aus zu testen ist da nicht ausreichend.
<Avisc> tomreyn: eine daily iso ist eigentlich vollständig geupdatet. ich sehe gerade, dass ich unter kubuntu die installation vollenden kann. die dortige live-iso startet nicht ins desktop environment und somit crasht es (noch) nicht
<tomreyn> Avisc: vollständig auf alpha-pre-release-stand geupdatet ja
<Avisc> tomreyn: ja, genau. noch aktueller geht es nicht
<tomreyn> stabiler schon
<DaVu> eben ....aktuell ist nicht immer stabil
<sem2peie> Avisc der nouveau treiber hat nur eine "rudimentäre" unterstützung von nvidia hardware , deine fx 1400 hat einen nv41 chip und wenn man der tabelle glauben schenken mag dann unterstützt der treiber wohl kein ordentliches power managment wodurch die karte wohl nicht richtig funktioniert oder ordentlich strom verbrauchen könnte https://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/FeatureMatrix/
<le_bot> Title: FeatureMatrix (at nouveau.freedesktop.org)
<Avisc> stabil ist aber instabil bei mir. ich hoffe, dass die nouveau entwickler das problem beseitigen können damit in zukunft jede linux distro fehlerfrei startet. schreibe gerade mit hilfe von tomreyn in #nouveau
<DaVu> Avisc: stabil wäre, wenn du den proprietären Treiber installierst
<Avisc> sem2peie: die grafikkarte ist richtig klein und verbraucht nicht wirklich nennenswert strom
<DaVu> Du bist nicht der erste mit ner NVIdia Grafik auf dieser Welt, der Ubuntu nutzen möchte
<sem2peie> 70Watt max
<_moep_> mit AMD wäre das nicht passiert!111
<Avisc> _moep_: eine HD2400 grafikkarte crasht die ganze zeit unter kubuntu. ist aber ein anderer computer und um diesen geht es jetzt gerade nicht
<_moep_> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<dreamon_> Avisc, Probier mal 17.04 da lief bei mir alle fein.
<DaVu> ist aber auch kein lts
<Avisc> dreamon_: nein, lief nicht. hatte es schon ausprobiert. 
<Avisc> dmesg with the segfault: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25341327/    xorg.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25341336/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon_> Avisc, Oh. Das wundert mich. Hier liefs out of the box.
<DaVu> dreamon_: ich bezweifele, dass er ein 17.04 hat, oder?
<dreamon_> DaVu, War ein nagelneues Notebook mit AMD/ATI da 16.04 bootete nicht mit Bild. 17.04 alles Wunderbar
<DaVu> ja, bei dir...aber nicht bei ihm
<DaVu> Avisc: kann ich mal ein: cat /etc/lsb-release | nc termbin.com 9999 
<DaVu> sehen?
<DaVu> Avisc: weiter ist crossposting nicht unbdedingt erwünscht
<dreamon_> DaVu, Sorry falsch gelesen.
<DaVu> wenn die nouveau Leute nach einem dmesg fragen, dann brauchst du das hier nicht zu posten, wenn 98% dir zu einem anderem Treiber raten
<Avisc> DaVu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25341391/ - wie vorhin mitgeteilt, neuste mögliche version von heute - leider immer noch defekt
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> großartig...du macchst also tatsächlich allles anders als man es dir geraten hat
<DaVu> Avisc: ich bin dann raus...das ist Zeitverschwendung
<sem2peie> " if you want a stable experience, definitely use the nvidia blob driver"
<sem2peie> hehe
<DaVu> ja
<DaVu> selbe Antwort wie hier
<DaVu> aber...wer nicht hören will
<Avisc> am ende ist es nicht gefix und nvidia stellt den support ein. Ich möchte nicht die umweltverschmutzung unterstützen und möchte somit so gut ich kann die entwicklung des freien treibers unterstützen. DaVu hat ja selbst geschrieben, dass sein Computer mit der SIS Grafikkarte aufgrund von solche Probleme nicht mehr vernünftig verwendet werden kann
<DaVu> jo...der ist aber auch shco 12 Jahre alt :D
<DaVu> und SIS ist ne beschissene Grafik
<sem2peie> ja kannst du ja machen aber das ist ne quatro karte , von daher ist die verbreitung recht gering und oss fehlts meist an manpower für belanglose dinge 
<Avisc> sem2peie: ich habe noch eine nvidia 6600 und eine nvidia 6800. dort sieht das problem exakt gleich aus
<Avisc> wie meldet man bugs hier? https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<le_bot> Title: Launchpad Bugs (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<DaVu> du kannst aber auch gern noch Stunden über Stunden den Strom mit deinem jetigen Rechner verbrauchen um eine Lösung zu finden (die du nicht finden wirst) oder nimmst einfach einen Treiber der läuft, sparst Strom und schützt somit auch die Umwelt ;)
<DaVu> den 304 Treiber gibt es von Nvidia schon seid Jahren
<DaVu> und es wird ihn noch ewig geben
<DaVu> und ja...verdammt nochmal...und irgendwann, wenn man das neueste haben möchte, bedarf es auch einfach mal neuer Hardware
<Avisc> DaVu: es geht um die rohstoffgewinnung. stromerzeugung ist zum glück bereits durch eine entsprechende anlage "geregelt" und ich bin von den städtischen versorger und deren kohlestrom abgemeldet
<DaVu> gut, mach was du willst...der Treiber wird noch ewig supported sein. Ich kann mir meiner Zeit was besseres anfangen
<Avisc> ich brauche nicht mehr grafikleistung. die reicht aus. warum soll ich neue hardware kaufen obwohl die leistung der alte hardware ausreicht? das macht doch keinen sinn
<DaVu> du musst keine neue Grafik kaufen
<DaVu> du kannst einfach den proprietären Treiber nutzen
<Avisc> die frage bleibt weiterhin: wie meldet man hier bugs? https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<DaVu> basta
<le_bot> Title: Launchpad Bugs (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<_moep_> Avisc: login/register?
<Avisc> habe mich registriert, finde aber keinen button um bugs zu melden
<dasjoe> Avisc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<le_bot> Title: Bugs : xserver-xorg-video-nouveau package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Avisc> _moep_: habe mich bereits registriert
<DaVu> https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs
<le_bot> Title: Bugs - Launchpad Help (at help.launchpad.net)
<dasjoe> Erst suchen, dann oben rechts
<DaVu> Avisc: nachdem du das gemacht hast, kannst du dich gefühlt 2-3 Jahre entspannt zurück lehnen ;)
<DaVu> und wenn du dann viel Glück hast, kommt vielleicht jemand über deinen Bug gestolpert und kann das fixen
<Avisc> DaVu: habe die seite schon besucht. finde dennoch keine dort beschriebene möglichkeit einen bug zu melden
<DaVu> lies die Antworten hier
<DaVu> und falls dann noch jemand Zeit hat sich um eine 11 Jahre!!!!!! alte Grafikkarte zu kümmern (die dann schon 13 oder 14 Jahre alt ist), dann kannst du dich glücklich schätzen
<Avisc> habe ich. "erst suchen, dann oben rechts" - aber wo oben rechts?
<DaVu> Solange kannst du dich mit segfaults und Kernel panics rumschlagen
<Avisc> oben rechts ist logout button und der button womit ich mir mein profil ansehen kann
<sem2peie> auf meinen sata regression bug hab ich auf launpad leider auch keine antwort bekommen 
<dasjoe> Und unter dem Link zu deinem Profil?
<sem2peie> launchpad
<DaVu> Ja, dort werden sich die Bugs ohne Ende häufen. die kommen da ja weltweit an
<DaVu> ach du schande.... Avisc ich habe mich vertan...deine Karte ist ja jetzt schon 13 Jahre alt...na dann viel Glück
<Avisc> dasjoe: darunter? da ist leider nichts. oben rechts ist der blaue name und daneben logout.
<DaVu> ganz im Ernst...niemand wird sich drum kümmern. Glaub mir
<DaVu> Es ist verschwendete Zeit
<DaVu> einen bug für 13 Jahre alte Hardware...da ist jede Zeile umsonst
<Avisc> DaVu: wie kann ich einen bug melden? Wenn ich einen anderen fehler für etwas ganz anderes finde - wie kann ich dann diesen melden? wie melde ich einen bug bei ubuntu distributionen?
<DaVu> akzeptieren, entweder proprietären Treiber verwenden oder für 30€ ne neue Karte kaufen
<DaVu> Alles gesagt worden hier...ich empfehle dir keinen Bug zu eröffnen
<Avisc> ich frage doch nur wie man einen bug melden kann. warum bekomme ich eine andere Antwort?
<DaVu> weil das nur unnötig deine Hoffnunf steigern wird
<dasjoe> https://www.awesomescreenshot.com/0f36cxdya8
<le_bot> Title: Bugs : xserver-xorg-video-nouveau package : Ubuntu | Awesome Screenshot (at www.awesomescreenshot.com)
<dasjoe> Ist jetzt nicht soo schwer
<Avisc> dasjoe: danke fürs screenshot. leider fehlt der button bei mir wenn ich auf https://bugs.launchpad.net/ gehe und eingeloggt bin
<le_bot> Title: Launchpad Bugs (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dasjoe> Avisc: jo, dann geh halt auf die vorhin verlinkte Seite
<dasjoe> [21:17:08] <dasjoe> Avisc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<le_bot> Title: Bugs : xserver-xorg-video-nouveau package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<junglist> eure empfehlung um unter ubuntu mit ipods zu hantieren?
<junglist> kann rhythmbox das?
<DaVu> junglist: ich habe das mal mit nem alten Ipod versucht und alles was ich getestet habe schlug kläglich fehl ;)
<junglist> gott strafe apple :/
<DaVu> mit alt meine ich einen 3rd gen, wenn ich mich jetzt recht erinnere
<junglist> dann mach ich in ner VM
<DaVu> besser ist das. Ich habe noch nen imac hier stehen und windows als dual boot
<DaVu> ansonsten könnte ich den ipod auch nicht befüttern
<junglist> aber ne VM erkennt den angeschlossen ipod nicht ohne weiteres, oder?
<junglist> wie bei usb-sticks
<sem2peie> DeVu wollte der auch immer formatiert werden wenn du etwas drauf geschoben hast ? 
<DaVu> sem2peie: nö....Ubuntu hat ihn erst gar nicht sauber erkannt. Bzw. rythmbox hat sich gar nicht gemuckt
<DaVu> junglist: kommt drauf an, wie du deine VM konfigurierst. 
<DaVu> du kannst ja USB-Ports weiter leiten
<junglist> weiß ich. aber dann mach ich das morgen
<DaVu> alles klar ;)
<junglist> heute kein nerv mehr auf alles nicht plug-and-play^^
<DaVu> hehe...das kenne ich
<sem2peie> ich hab mal vor jahren mit einem experimentiert, der hat immer den dienst verweigert nachdem ich etwas drauf geschoben habe und wollte auf werkseinstellung zurück gesetzt werden 
<DaVu> ok
<junglist> wird eh zeit den abzuschaffen, aber leider regnet geld nicht vom himmel :>
<DaVu> vielleicht ist auch mein ipod mittlerweile einfach zu alt....ich meine, der ist ja schon wirklich alt
<DaVu> sem2peie: also ich habe den hier: http://pictures1.kyozou.com/pictures/_25/24793/24792534.jpg
<DaVu> ist ein 4th gen
<DaVu> und damit ging gar nichts
<sem2peie> das war ein ipod nano 3. generation 
<sem2peie> war eigentlich nen recht schönes gerät aber durch apple zu tode kastriert was die massenspeicherfähigkeit angeht 
<DaVu> ja...apple typisch halt
<DaVu> aber gut....das hat jetzt nichts mehr mit Ubuntu zu tun und bevor und jokrebel auf die Finger haut, haue ich mich mal vorn TV
<DaVu> schönen Abend noch o/
<DaVu> jokrebel: j/k ;)
#ubuntu-de 2017-08-19
<rolfi> Guten Morgen! Darf ich bitte als Laie eine Frage stellen? 16.04 LTS, Rhythmbox 3.3, Menüpunkt "bearbeiten" unter Wiedergabelisten ist ausgegraut.
<rolfi> installiert mit apt-get, update, autoclean, autoremove halfen nicht.
<dadrc> rolfi, kannst du mal einen screenshot davon machen?
<jokrebel> rolfi: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rhythmbox/ hilft nicht weiter? Ich nutze schön länger andere Player
<le_bot> Title: Rhythmbox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tomreyn> und ja, darfst du, gerne sogar! dieser channel ist insbesondere dazu da dass laien und neueinsteiger fragen stellen.
<rolfi> Screenshot ist png-Datei. Wie in paste einstellen?
<tomreyn> imgur.com
<rolfi> imgur Registration dauert
<dadrc> geht das nicht mehr ohne?
<rolfi> http://imgur.com/a/Wn7ah
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet (at imgur.com)
<rolfi> dadrc: Danke für den Hinweis
<dadrc> sieht irgendwie komisch aus
<dadrc> Moment, ich installier das Teil mal eben
<dadrc> Ist bei mir auch so
<dadrc> Ah. "Bearbeiten" ist nur für automatische Playlists
<dadrc> Damit kannst du die Kriterien editieren, nach denen Lieder in die Playlist gepackt werden
<dadrc> Bei normalen Playlists gibt es keine, also ist der Button ausgegraut
<rolfi> und wie löscht man eine Wiedergabeliste, ohne die Lieder zu löschen?
<dadrc> Mit dem Minus-Button unten links
<rolfi> dadrc: Mann, bin ich blöd! Herzlichen Dank und schönen Tag noch !!!!!!!
<junglist> ne festplatte die nicht gemountet ist kann ich ohne probleme mit gparted formatieren, oder?
<junglist> falls sich hier noch jemand an mein gestriges abenteuer erinnert
<Lengsdorfer> man kann afaik platten nur formatieren, wenn sie nicht gemounted sind
<junglist> RiP 10 Jahre medienpiraterie :D
<Tim_tim> Hallo, wie kann ich nochmal das Trackpad unter Linux deaktivieren?
<h4s3> treaki bist du es
<dreamon> Weiß hier zufällig jemand wo bluetooth-manager die empfangenen Dateien abspeichert?
<Tim_tim> mit xinput finde ich folgendes http://paste.ubuntu.com/25348147/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nunatak> Hallo! Hat von euch schonmal jemand ein Buch aus dem Amazon Kindle Cloud Reader heruntergeladen. Wo werden diese Bücher offline gespeichert?
<_moep_> was hat das mit ubuntu zu tun?
<nunatak> Weil ich Ubuntu nutze und daher wird das offline gespeicherte Buch auch irgendwo in meinen Verzeichnissen zu finden sein,
<nunatak> Das ist zwar nicht Ubuntu spezifisch, sondern wahrscheinlich bei jedem Linux gleich, aber eben anders als bei Windows oder Mac und daher hier passend platziert. ;)
<_moep_> Desktop/Downloads oder so?
<nunatak> Ja
<_moep_> alternativ: installier dir mlocate
<nunatak> Denke ich mal. Heruntergeladen mit Firefox
<_moep_> mach updatedb und dann mlocate $datei
<nunatak> Im .mozilla Verzeichnis kann ich aber nichts finden
<nunatak> und auch kein neu angelegtes .amazon oder .kindle Verzeichnis
<_moep_> (geht sicher auch mit find, aber da weiß ich nicht wie)
<nunatak> schau ich mal. Wie die Datei heißt weiß ich ja nicht. Wird wahrscheinlich irgendwie kryptisch sein und auch nicht als .mobi zu erkennen. Vielleicht ist sie auch eh verschlüsselt, so dass ich sie ohne die Cloud gar nicht nutzen kann.
<karlivoxi> hi
<karlivoxi> Gibt es ein Vorschlag welche Kamera man kaufen sollte, um gute youtube Videos zu erstellen? 
<karlivoxi> eventuell einen camcorder?
<karlivoxi> sollte nicht so teuer sein, also ca. 150 Euro
<karlivoxi> > 300 muss nicht sein
<_moep_> hat das was mit ubuntu zu tun?
<_moep_> !udo
<_moep_> ! udo
<karlivoxi> ja klar
<_moep_> wie ja klar?
<karlivoxi> ich brauche ja auch ein gutes video Bearbeitungstool, welches kann ich da nehmen?
<karlivoxi> Und die Kamera gehört dann auch dazu _)
<karlivoxi> :)
<_moep_> das doch ne ganz andere frage! das hat mit der kamera nichts zu tun
<karlivoxi> Dann lassen wir die Kamera weg und nehmen das Tool
<karlivoxi> screencast aufzeichnen und Videoaunahmen mit einbauen, und dann bearbeiten. Was gibt es da gutes?
<karlivoxi> Bei win wird Camtasia oft empfohlen. Alternative dazu?
<|subz3r0|> --> Ubuntu Studio
<|subz3r0|> sind einige tools bei
<sdx23> !videobearbeitung
<le_bot> Informationen zu Videobearbeitung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Videobearbeitung
<|subz3r0|> als cam kommt drauf an. ne webcam kommt nicht an ne richtige ran...
<|subz3r0|> http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/4k-pro-webcam
<le_bot> Title: Logitech 4K Pro webcam with 4K Ultra HD, 5X zoom (at www.logitech.com)
<|subz3r0|> oder die c920 c922 c930
<karlivoxi> ja danke... schaue ich mir mal an
<karlivoxi> sind die ubuntu tauglich .. oder braucht man da spezielle Treiber
<_moep_> afaik gibt es bei webcams 2 treiber den die meisten nutzen
<_moep_> paar exoten haben dann ihre eigenen treiber
<|subz3r0|> die laufen mit ubuntu
<|subz3r0|> bei der 4k kann ich es dir aber nicht sagen
<|subz3r0|> die anderen gehen ootb
<karlivoxi> die c920.. gehen ohne Treiber?
<|subz3r0|> nein?
<|subz3r0|> -> Kernel?
<|subz3r0|> module?
<karlivoxi> ich meinte ohne extra Treiber
<karlivoxi> also plug an play 
<|subz3r0|> ootb = out of the box
<karlivoxi> aah  :) ok gut
<karlivoxi> sieht nicht schlecht aus... danke
<|subz3r0|> einfach mal den favorisiertes search tool benutzen
<|subz3r0|> ubuntu logitech C9XX
<harlem-dandy> hallo an alle
#ubuntu-de 2017-08-20
<goerkel> guten morgen
<goerkel> ist noch jemand wach
<goerkel> ich braeuchte dringend hilfe es betrifft smb
<tomreyn> es ist doch grade erst 2 uhr ;)
<goerkel> jo
<tomreyn> poste mal details
<goerkel> also ivh hab nach langer zeit mal wieder ubuntu aufgesetzt 17.4 wenn ich mit eth verbunden bin sehe ich die andern rechner im netz aber mit wlan nicht mehr
<goerkel> was muss ich in der smb conf machen das es mit wlan geht
<goerkel> ich hab schon rumgegoogelt finde aber keine loesung
<goerkel> ich hab noch ein anders lappi mit linux allerdings fedora da hatte ich ne anleitung
<goerkel> wenn ich die eintraege so mache wie auf der andern kiste gehts nicht
<goerkel> habs schon versucht
<goerkel> ich bin seit 5 std an diesem problem am basteln
<goerkel> ich weiss es ist spaet
<goerkel> çaber falls jemand lust und den nerf hat wuerde ich mich feuen
<goerkel> ich kann auch morgen wiederkommen
<goerkel> allerdings laesst es mir einfsach keine ruhe
<mgolisch> wieso sollte das mit wlan nicht gehen?
<mgolisch> achso es geht darum die anderen rechner zu sehen
<mgolisch> vermutlich client seperation aktiviert auf dem router
<mgolisch> kannst du die anderen computer pingen?
<tomreyn> goerkel: sorry, da wurde ich abgelenkt. 
<goerkel> macht nix
<goerkel> ich hab echt einiges versucht in der smb conf
<goerkel> ich sehe die anders pcs nicht
<goerkel> weder den fedoora noch den windows
<tomreyn> hast du mal wie von mgolisch vorgescglagen über wlan gepingt?
<goerkel> noch nicht ich sehe bnicht mehr gut heute ,ich hab wein getrunken
<goerkel> aus frust
<mgolisch> kannst ja morgen auch machen
<tomreyn> tsetsetse
<goerkel> also samba ist nicht lebensnoetig aber ich haette es halt gern am laufen
<mgolisch> ich würde vermuten das dein router dir einfach garnicht erlaubt mit den anderen computer zu kommunizieren
<goerkel> derv fedora macht es doch
<tomreyn> da schließ ich mich an
<goerkel> der fedora sieht alle im netz nur den ubuntu nicht
<mgolisch> und der ist ein laptop? mit wlan?
<tomreyn> sind denn alle außer dem ubuntu-system im wlan?
<goerkel> der fedora ist am eth
<goerkel> 2 windows auch
<goerkel> nur det ubuntu ist wlan
<tomreyn> ah, na das erklärts dann doch möglicherweise?
<goerkel> ich hab keine freie leitung mehr lol
<goerkel> darum wlan
<goerkel> also es sollte eigentlich geh oder?
<tomreyn> vielleicht hast du einen rehcner mit zwei NICs der eh imme rläuft und bridgen kann
<mgolisch> wie gesagt vermutlich kann der wlan computer garnicht auf die anderen zugreifen
<mgolisch> darum sieht er sie auch nicht
<goerkel> ich hab 2 router am laufen
<tomreyn> was hast du denn für nen router?
<mgolisch> mal ping zum checken
<goerkel> ich bin in spanien einer von ono der andere ist gekauft
<goerkel> ich komme auf den royter ieber den browser
<tomreyn> hmm so providerboxen, da wird man das womöglich gar nicht konfigurieren können. aber komisch - normalerweise defaulten die auf 'alles erlaubt'
<mgolisch> ja aber nicht auf die anderen computer
<mgolisch> mach doch einfach mal ein ping
<goerkel> also vor 14. ging es
<tomreyn> 14. august? 14 Uhr?
<tomreyn> 2014?
<goerkel> seit 16.4 gehts nicht mehr und fuer fedora musste ich die config aendern
<goerkel> nein die aelteren versionen meine ich
<goerkel> z,b fedora 23
<mgolisch> wie gesagt ob das geht oder nicht hat nix mit dem wlan zu tun, entweder kann der wlan typ nicht mit den anderen computern kommunizieren weil der router das nicht erlaubt(client seperation)
<goerkel> ubuntu hedgehog ging es sogar mit
<goerkel> und dapper drake
<tomreyn> ich würde empfehlen dass du jetz optional noch nen schönen film guckst und morgen mal mit ner architekturerläuterung oder besser zeichnung auf der die router, das ethernet und die wlans zu sehen sind wieder kommst.
<goerkel> ok
<goerkel> ich war total gefrustet
<tomreyn> passiert manchmal, kennen wir alle ;)
<goerkel> wenn ich was nicht hinbekomme bruete und bruete ich
<goerkel> ok bis morgen dann trotzdem danke
<tomreyn> bis denn!
<h4x3> Moin, sagt mal wie bekomm ich es hin per rdp auf mein ubuntu zuzugreifen ohne vnc nutzen zu müpssen?
<koegs> xrdp installieren, rdp-client nutzen war bei mir immer die lösung
<DaVu> das hier? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rdesktop/
<le_bot> Title: rdesktop › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<h4x3> ah perfekt, ich glaub davon hab ich mal gehört
<wasp_> Moin
<itu>  hi
<itu> gibt es einen (reinen) Email-reader  für gui und html-mails ?
<sdx23> itu: sag etwas genauer was du suchst.
<itu> wie noch genauer?
<itu> email ist schon auf der HDD 
<sdx23> itu: naja, es klingt als wären die Standardprogramme(thunderbird, evolution) nicht was du wolltest.
<itu> das sind sie nur dann wenn sie sich als auch als reine leseprogramme aufrufen lassen
<itu> aber thunderbird will ja gleich ein konto wissen
<sdx23> ja, weil das die übliche Art ist, wie man sowas verwendet.
<itu> ist schon seltsam genug dass so ein reader (Pager) scheinbar auch für cli kaum zu finden ist
<jokrebel> was genau willst Du denn "lesen"? für mails von root reicht auch "mail" im Terminal
<itu> die übliche art ... ist windows zu benutzen .....
<sdx23> kk, EOS von mir
<jokrebel> aha soso ... da tu das doch
<itu> jokrebel: mail ist kein gui-programm
<jokrebel> "auch für cli kaum zu finden"...
<itu> mach mich froh, beweis mir das gegenteil
<Frickelpit> itu: pipe mail in einen Pager deiner Wahl (less, more, …)
<itu> noch mal deutlicher : konkret suche ich jetzt für gui - für cli habe ich mir einen kleinen hack gebastelt ... 
<jokrebel> die üblichen Mailprogramme wurden bereits genannt. KMail vielleicht noch, wenn man eh KDE nutzt oder nicht vor den ganzen Abhängigkeiten zurückschreckt
<Frickelpit> Die Frage ist, wie willst du deine Mails lesen, ohne ein Konto einzurichten?
<itu> oje, was hat bitte ein normaler pager mit einem email-pager zu tun?
<itu> und genauswenig hat mails lesen mit einem konto zu tun ........
<Frickelpit> Dann erklär mal bitte, wie du an deine mails kommst
<itu> Frickelpit: ich HABE eine mail auf meine festplatte .... 
<Frickelpit> itu: Infos, die vorher fehlen
<itu> ....
<Frickelpit> lokal auf der Festplatte als Datei, öffnen mit einem Programm zum lesen deiner Wahl.
<_moep_> das hat er doch vorhin geschrieben, dass er die auf der platte hat
<itu> oha, hallo _moep_
<Frickelpit> _moep_: hab ich übersehen
<jokrebel> und warum sollte man das mit zB. Thunderbird nicht können (auch ohne ein Konto eingerichtet zu haben)?  ... Datei - open - saved message ... sollte das doch tun, denke ich
<jokrebel> vielleicht "außer" das is so ne Windowsmaildatei
<jokrebel> aber da gab es dann auch irgendwelche Komanozeilenkonverter IIRC
<_moep_> +++
<_moep_> ECHAN
<itu> ?
<itu> schon der aufruf von thunderbird braucht hier ewigkeiten ... es sollte eben eine einfache schnelle sache sein
<Rochvellon> in der Regel kann man Mails, sofern nicht verschlüsselt, mit einem Texteditor seiner Wahl geöffnet werden
<itu> sofern .... die allerwenigsten mails sind plaintext , sagte ich schon @[15:01:31]
<Rochvellon> auch HTML-Mails kann man damit anschauen, zwar nicht schön formatiert :D
<Frickelpit> für html gibt es auch andere Möglichkeiten
<jokrebel> so lange sie nicht verschlüsselt ist muss man sich im Editor dann halt den "echten" Text zwischen den Formatierungen raussuchen...
<itu> ich will also nicht irgendwie lesen, sondern auch grosse mails wo ich lange dran lese und nicht base64 etc lesen will
<jokrebel> Dann nimm zB. thunderbird. Und wenn das auf Deinem Rechner "ewig" dauert zum öffnen solltest Du das ganze vielleicht auf eine etwas aktuellere Hardware umziehen oder Geduld beweisen 
<jokrebel> Hab nur ich das Gefühl, dass das sehr nach "aber ich will! ich will! ich will! und zwar so wie ich mir das vorstelle" anhört?
<itu> ja, manchmal will man ein winzig bisschen mehr als vogel-friss-oder-stirb ....
<Frickelpit> Du suchst also im Netz (mit einem Browser, der html-Seiten anzeigen kann) nach einer Lösung, wie du eine html-Datei lokal anschauen kannst?
<jokrebel> plain is nicht nice genug. Thunderbird braucht zu lang und ist zu groß...
<jokrebel> und wie man sehen kann schreckt Deine fordernde Art Supporter ja eher ab
<itu> ich muss wohl auch noch erwähnen dass ich grundsätzlich von cli arbeite
<itu> d.h. es soll aufgerufen werden nach  $emailreader $emaildatei  und dann sich als gui-reader öffnen 
<Frickelpit> wenn du grundsätzlich auf cli Ebene arbeitest, sollten dir doch die gängigsten Möglichkeiten bekannt sein.
<itu> für?
<Frickelpit> für das, was du umsetzen möchtest
<itu> ...
<sash_> Mit pandoc zu pdf konvertieren und dann mit nem PDF-Reader öffnen?
<itu> hm
<itu> intressantes tool
<itu> aber es dekodiert scheinbar keinerlei mails bzw. mime-kodierungen 
<jokrebel> itu: Lässt sich die Datei nicht vielleicht einfach auch in Deinem Browser öffnen (wie wohl schon erwähnt)?
<itu> firefox $maildatei  # kaum ...
<itu> öffnet als plaintext
<itu> thunderbird $maildatei  # macht gar nix
<jokrebel> vielleicht ist es gar keine Maildatei? oder doch verschlüsselt?
<itu> _es_ ist eine maildatei ....
<ring0> was sagt denn file zu deiner maildatei?
<itu> und _sie_ ist fast immer kodiert ... bei $MS könnte man fast sagen verschlüsselt, aber nicht wirklich
<itu> "SMTP mail, ASCII text"
<itu> achtung: es geht nicht darum eine bestimmte mail irgendwie zu knacken  /holzweg
<jokrebel> ah! Also doch Microsoft im Spiel! Dann: ... https://www.faqforge.com/linux/how-to-open-winmail-dat-files-on-ubuntu-or-debian-linux/ *seufz*
<le_bot> Title: How to open winmail.dat files on Ubuntu and Debian Linux (at www.faqforge.com)
<jokrebel> ..ooO( warum nur fällt mir seit Stunden immer "wie man in den Wald reinruft..." ein )
<itu> $ms _kann_ im spiel sein - genauso wie jede andere kodierung ....
<itu> und nein, es geht nicht um ein $ms-postfach format , sondern um eine mail die normal (plaintext) abgespeichert wurde 
<jokrebel> und warum genau reicht es dann nicht sie "plaintext" geöffnet zu bekommen?
<itu> allenfalls um eines der ~zwei unix-üblichen format (mbox oder maildir)
<itu> jokrebel: auf die gefahr mich zu wiederholen: weil ich keine mime-kodierung usw. lesen will sondern eine mail ... weiter im kreis?
<jokrebel> dann wirst Du nicht umhin kommen, die richtige Kodierung mit anzugeben denke ich
<itu> nein, es gibt keine richtige kodierung, es VIELE richtige kodierungen in emails ..................
<jokrebel> und IMHO wenn das Dein Thunderbird nicht kann ist da was kaputt
<itu> ....
<jokrebel> ja und? Man muss die wählen, die der Verfasser wählte; dann passt es auch....
<itu> ..
<itu> hast du schon mal irgendein mailprogramm gesehen dass dich zuerst nach der kodierung fragt bevor es die mail anzeigt?  
<jokrebel> Kreis und so...
<itu> ja ...
<jokrebel> im Idealfall öffnet man ein Mail mit dem Programm mit dem sie angelegt/abgelegt wurde. Dieses erkennt dann den Typ und setzt die Kodierung automatisch?
<jokrebel> Wurde Die Maildatei von einem unbekannten Programm kreiert gestaltet sich das ganze ggf. schwieriger
<itu> mit fetchmail eine mail öffnen  ....
<itu> stell dir einfach vor das du einfach nur eine mail hast (oder mehrere)
<itu> etwa eine die du bei wikileaks irgendwie gedownloadet hast
<itu> kein abwegiges szenario ...
<jokrebel> abwegig genug Mails "irgendwo" downzuloaden. Meine Mails kommen zu 99% über mein Postfach ins Mailprogramm. Aber vielleicht kann ich Dein Szenario nur nicht nachvollziehen
<jokrebel> Ich hatte aber durchaus schon damit zu tun, Programmübergreifend trotzdem an alte Mails herankommen zu müssen. Aber seis drum. Offenbar weist Du eh alles besser als ich
<c800|5> itu: du kannst den thunderbird ohne konto benutzen, und du kannst e-mails importieren, wenn die ein format haben was thunderbird unterstützt
<itu> wie genau?
<c800|5> in dem man die kontoanmeldung überspringt oder abbricht
<apollo13> aber das hilft bei winmail.dat auch nix :D
<jokrebel> itu: extras - importieren
<itu> versuche das gerade mit claws-mail , was ich mir extra installiert hab, geht damit scheinbar auch nicht, muss ich nur noch 5 andere probieren ...
<apollo13> afaik kann kein linux mail client winmail.dat lesen
<apollo13> maximal evolution und nichtmal da wäre ich mir sicher
<apollo13> und extras - importieren brauchts gar nicht, datei - öffnen sollte für einzelne messages reichen
<itu> jokrebel: ich will aber wie jetzt schon mehrfach dargestellt einfach per cli aufrufen   $programm  $maildatei  
<ring0> evolution kann definitiv pst, dbx und mbox (laut import dialog)
<apollo13> ich würde ja mutt probieren XD
<c800|5> für thunderbird gibt es add-ons ^^
<ring0> itu, probier halt die cli clients durch, irgendeiner wird dein komisches format schon können. wenn nicht, dann :)
<itu> nein, ich suche eine gui-anzeige im moment (für cli suche ich aber auch noch eine lösung, alles schon gesagt)
<jokrebel> jeah! Its open source ;-)
<ring0> itu, dann probier die gui clients durch…
<itu> start auf kommandozeile > mail dekodieren > das html in gui anzeigen
<itu> ring0: bin ich wie gesagt grad dabei
<ring0> itu, dann ist doch alles prima :)
<itu> fast ..
<itu> hm, mit claws oder so kommt man vielleicht hin wenn man die mail oder den ordner in ein configfile einhackt ... evt. 
<kio3> Servus, ich habe ein kleinen Problem mit Apache2, owncloud im meinm Heimnetzwerk und komme nicht weiter. Von außen ist mein Server zu erreichen und ich kann auch Daten rauf und herunterladen, leider funktioniert dies nicht im Heimnetzwerk. 
<Frickelpit> definiere "funktioniert nicht"
<Frickelpit> Kannst du von intern auf die Cloud zugreifen?
<kio3> werde kann ich ihn pingen noch auf die cloud zugreifen
<kio3> weder
<Frickelpit> wie pingst du?
<kio3> ping *localip oder ping domainname
<Frickelpit> also auch mit der IP im selben Netz keine Antwort?
<kio3> sorry, die eigene ip geht, habe mich nur vertippt. es geht nur der domainname nicht bzw. die IP dahinter.
<Frickelpit> dyndns?
<kio3> ja
<Frickelpit> Welcher Router?
<kio3> vor einigen wochen habe ich eine umleitung für spoofport gebaut, kann es daran liegen. Speedport W724V
<Frickelpit> hats denn vor deiner Änderung funktioniert? ;)
<kio3> das ist eine gute frage, ich weiß es nicht, da ich die cloud nur extern nutze, ich habe es heute morgen nur durch einen zufall bemerkt, das ich nicht intern auf die daten zugreifen kann.
<Frickelpit> Jo, da wird wohl dein Router die Anfrage von innen über DynDNS nicht mögen. Schau mal, ob du es im Router selber einstellen kannst.
<kio3> Die TCP Port's vom Router zum Server, sind offen. Mehr kann man mit dem nicht machen. Das nent sich "Port-Umleitungen" und Port-Weiterleitung".  
<kio3> Auch die Ports vom Server sind offen.
<kio3> Wenn ich ping *domainname eingebe zeigt er mir nur die IP an und dann passiert überhaupt nichts mehr
<kio3> Im Browser kommt irgendwann die Zeitüberschreitung
<sdx23> naja, dein Router muss nicht auf icmp Pakete antworten. Und macht vermutlich noch dazu seltsame Dinge, wenn von innen Anfragen an seine externe IP kommen.
<Frickelpit> Ja, weil er nicht weiß, wie er da hin kommem soll. Im LAN fragt er deinen Router nach der Domain. Der kennt die nicht und leitet es weiter an einen externen DNS, der wiederum mittels DynDNS weiß, dass es dein Router ist.
<Frickelpit> sdx23: Geräte, die nicht auf ICMP antworten sind suspekt
<Frickelpit> kio3: wenn dein Router das so nicht kann, hilft z.B. lokal ein dnsmasq
<sdx23> oder ein Eintrag in der /etc/hosts - doof nur, wenn man das immer ändern muss, sobald man wieder "extern" ist.
<mgolisch> am besten im dns resolver des netzwerks umbiegen auf die lokale ip
<mgolisch> alles andere ist voll rumgefrickel
<flaschengeist> guten abend!
<Timux> Hallo. Hat ubuntuusers.de gerade Server Probleme?
<dadrc> Sieht ein bisschen so aus
<jokrebel> Timux: Was meinen die Jungs und Mädels in #ubuntuusers dazu?
<dadrc> Eventuell wissen die Leute in #ubuntuusers mehr
<dadrc> … genau.
<Timux> Ok
<k1l> https://twitter.com/ubuntuusers/status/899360375107452929
<le_bot> Title: ubuntuusers auf Twitter: "Schuldigung für den vielen Spam. Wir sind dran." (at twitter.com)
#ubuntu-de 2018-08-13
<Rolfi> Hallo und Guten Morgen!
<Rolfi> Habe in den letzten Tagen vergeblich versucht, Libreoffice zu deinstallieren: Gelöscht, Überinstalliert in allen Varianten
<Rolfi> Problem: Dies hatte ich wohl über DEB mit neuerer Version installiert. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DB9KP265NQ/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Rolfi> Wie werde ich das los, um über Ubuntu Software eine ältere Version richtig zu installieren? Das geht zwar, aber die neuie Versionsnummer werde ich nicht los.
<DaVu> wenn es ein deb-paket war hast du es wahrscheinlich mit dpkg -i <paket>.deb installiert, oder?
<Rolfi> das weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr. Habe inzwischen so viele Vatianten über- und neu installiert.
<Rolfi> Varianten
<DaVu> deb pakete werden meistens so installiert. Du kannst es mal mit: dpkg -p <paketname>
<DaVu> versuchen
<DaVu> hier auch mal das Wiki zu dpkg: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dpkg/
<le_bot> Title: dpkg › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DaVu> Ich würde in dem Fall "-p" nehmen, damit alle Konfigurationsdateien auch entfernt werden
<Rolfi> dpkg findet gar kein Paket zum deinstallieren.
<DaVu> was hast du denn eingegeben?
<Rolfi> Wie lautet der dpkg Befehl konkret in meinem Fall, siehe https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DB9KP265NQ/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> mach doch mal ein: dpgk --list | grep -i "libreoffice" | pastebinit
<DaVu> Dann sollten dir alle Pakete, die mit LibreOffice anfangen aufgelistet werden
<Rolfi> gerne. Moment
<DaVu> alle, die ein "ii" daneben haben, sind installiert
<Rolfi> klar. Geht trotzdem nicht. Moment bitte.
<DaVu> so sieht das bei mir aus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cDC2F29vx3/ 
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Rolfi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VNDtP64RKF/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> wenn ich dann ein: apt-cache policy libreoffice-writer
<DaVu> mache, sieht das sso aus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/J2rsg847Yw/ 
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> gut, bei dir ist libreoffice-writer in der Version 6.x installiert
<DaVu> mach doch mal ein: apt-cache policy libreoffice-writer | pastebinit
<Rolfi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tw5ZfbkJCf/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> ok, du hast das LibreOffice ppa installiert
<DaVu> das müsstest du ggf zuerst entfernen
<Rolfi> und wie werde ich das los?
<DaVu> Siehe: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LibreOffice/Installation/
<le_bot> Title: Installation › LibreOffice › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DaVu> wahrscheinlich (das ist eine Vermutung) mit: sudo apt-add-repository --remove ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<DaVu> danach wwirst du deine ppas nochmal updaten müssen: sudo apt update
<DaVu> das deinstalliert dir aber noch nicht LibreOffice
<DaVu> das musst du vorher wahrscheinlich mit: sudo apt-get purge libreoffice-writer
<DaVu> deinstallieren
<DaVu> ACHTUNG....das folgende nicht machen. Das soll bitte jemand anders bestätigen!!!!!
<DaVu> Du kannst ggf auch alles, was mit LibreOffice zu tun hat entfernen: sudo apt-get purge libreoffice*
<DaVu> das könnte aber Fehler verursachen und würde ich nur machen, wenn du sicher bist
<Rolfi> Letzteres habe ich schon hinter mir. Habe ich irgendwann in den letzten 4 Tagen auch mal gemacht.
<Rolfi> Ich leg mal mit dem anderen los. Moment bitte.
<DaVu> ok, dann mach das ruhig nochmal, entferne aber auch das ppa
<DaVu> wenn du das ppa nicht entfernst, bekommst du immer wieder diese Version
<DaVu> Ubuntu installiert immer das, was als höchste Version verfügbar ist
<DaVu> durch das hinzufügen eines ppa, stellst du eine höhere Version zur Verfügung
<Rolfi> sudo apt-get purge libreoffice-writer Das muß ich jetzt für alle mit ii gekennzeichneten Einträge machen (ca. 10 Stück), richtig?
<DaVu> So würde ich vorgehen, wenn es mein System wäre, ja
<Rolfi> danke. 
<DaVu> danach dann das ppa entfernen
<DaVu> Und beim nächsten mal aufpassen, welche PPAs du hinzufügst ;)
<Rolfi> Jedes Mal ppa entfernen?
<DaVu> nein
<DaVu> erst alle pakete, dann einmal das ppa
<Rolfi> okay
<DaVu> das ppa hast du selbst hinzugefügt
<DaVu> siehe das LibreOffice wiki welches ich oben verlinkt habe
<DaVu> das beschreibt, wie man es hinzufügt
<DaVu> ich habe oben geschrieben, wie du es entfernst
<Rolfi> okay.
<DaVu> wenn du nicht weißt, was ein ppa ist, und was es macht: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA/
<le_bot> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Rolfi> ii  ure                                           6.0.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.1                       amd64        LibreOffice UNO runtime environment
<Rolfi> Muß das auch weg?
<LupusE> g'morgen
<Rolfi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/d5FSRYFfSD/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Rolfi> Was ist mit diesen Resten? Sollen die auch gelöscht werden?
<Rolfi> Hab ich jetzt mal gelöscht. und die ppa gelöscht und apt update. Ist jetzt alles bereit, um von Ubuntu Software das ältere libreoffice installieren?
<Rolfi> DaVu: Hat leider wieder nicht funktioniert: Habe libreoffice von Ubuntu Software installiert, aber es erscheint Libreoffice 6.1.
<LupusE> wenn apt erkennt, dass eine neuere version isntalliert ist, dann installiert er nicths drüber. a) libreoffice deinstallieren und so das paket neu installierne. b) versionsnummer bei install mit angeben (dazu man apt und/oder apt pinning ansehen).
<Rolfi> In Ubuntu Software wird mir Libreoffice Version 6.1.0.3 angezeigt. Da müßte doch eine 5er Version liegen, oder wurde da gerade jetzt eine neuere Version zur Verfügung gestellt?
<stevieh> so funktioniert das nicht mit der paketverwaltung ;-)
<Rolfi> stevieh: korrekt. Seit 5 Tagen versuche ich Libreoffice unter Ubuntu zum Laufen zu bringen. Unter Windows10 geht es einwandfrei.
<stevieh> du meinst du willst eine ältere Version zum laufen zu bekommen? DAs "eingebaute" geht doch schick...
<Rolfi> Welche Version hat denn das "eingebaute"?
<stevieh> das kommt wohl aufs Ubuntu an? bei meinem 18.04 ist es wohl 6.03
<stevieh> 6.0.3 even
<Rolfi> Habe Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64 bit.
<Rolfi> stevieh: Funktionieren bei LibreOffice 6.03 unter Ubuntu 18.04 mehrere  Abfrage externen Daten von URL oder auch nur eine? Wäre ein Grund, vorzeitig auf 18.04 upzudaten. 
<Rolfi> Ich meine, kann man in einem Calc-Sheet an zwei Stellen verschiedene Daten von URL herunterladen?
<LupusE> Rolfi: wenn du an ubuntu vorbei arbeitest (irgendwelche apt-quellen hinzufuegen, weil es geht), dann ist das aber nicth shcie schuld von ubuntu. wenn du als argument bringst, dass es unter windows geht, dann hast du noch nie versucht ein .net 2 nach einem .net 3 zu installieren, oder? da hast du genau das gleiche, nur shcwerer zu loesen. daher: dein problem is tnicht libere office, sondern der 
<LupusE> paketmanager.
<LupusE> was genau hast du vor dir und was genau ist dein ziel ist die frage.
<stevieh> Rolfi: magst du es am besten nicht einfach in ner VM ausprobieren? ist in 10 min erledigt.
<Rolfi> Lupus: Genau. Weil die Abfrage nicht ging, wurde mir ein Update auf LibreOffice empfohlen, was es nur außerhalb gab. Das ging, aber seit ein paar Tagen plötzlich nicht mehr.
<Rolfi> Und jetzt sitze ich da mit Paketproblemen.
<stevieh> was haste denn für ein ubuntu?
<Rolfi> 16.04 LTS 64 bit
<LupusE> 'geht nicht' ist nichts wo man helfen kann. andersrum nutze ich beruflich excel und kann zu calc wenig sagen. das hoert sich aber nach einem speziellen problem an. wobei das einbindne von datenquellen nicht gerade ein hexenwerk ist.
<Rolfi> Genau. Habe am Calc-Programm überhaupt nichts verändert, lief wochenlang prima und plötzlich nicht mehr.
<Rolfi> Entweder ein Update oder eine Einstellung außerhalb von Lilbroffice muß wohl die Ursache sein.
<k1l_> weil das PPA, was du da nutzt, ein update hatte. dir wurde jetzt schon seit tagen empfohlen das PPA mit ppa-purge zu entfernen und das orginal ubuntu paket zu nutzen, weil das funktioniert, wie es soll
<stevieh> naja, ein update auf 18.04 wäre doch eh langsam angesagt... aber achtung. Ist IMHO viel Arbeit, aber lohnt sich.
<LupusE> du hast das file vor dir. und vermutlich auch zugriff auf die datenquellen. ich nicht. also hast du auch mehr möglichkeit eine fehlermeldung oder ein falsches ergebnis zu sehen als ich. wie soll ich also helfen, wnen du diese meldungen nicht kommunizierst?
<Rolfi> k1l: korrekt. Würde ich ja gern. Nur leider werde ich das ppa oder sonst ein Problem nicht los.
<k1l_> Rolfi: hast du ppa-purge genutzt? wo war  genau das problem?
<Rolfi> siehe oben. DaVu hat mir eine gute Anleitung gegeben. Funktioniert nur nicht.
<LupusE> Rolfi: *geht nicht* bringt dich nicht weiter.
<k1l_> Rolfi: "apt policy libreoffice | nc termbin.com 9999" und die ausgabe url bitte hier zeigen
<Rolfi> http://termbin.com/2vt1
<k1l_> ok, hast du gerade gar kein libreoffice installiert?
<k1l_> "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Rolfi> korrekt. zum weiß ich wie viel malten installiert und wieder deinstalliert.
<Rolfi> grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999
<Rolfi> http://termbin.com/2vt1
<Rolfi> http://termbin.com/eiki
<k1l_> ok, also da ist kein PPA mehr übrig für libreoffice.
<k1l_> "sudo apt update" und dann "sudo apt install libreoffice"
<Rolfi> gerne. Hab ich aber schon oft gemacht. Moment bitte.
<Rolfi> k1l: Super, hat geklappt! Es ist mir ein Rätsel, warum dieses Mal, Danke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<LupusE> weil du alles schritt für schritt gemacht hast und die meldungne gelesen hast.
<k1l_> evtl waren vorher noch die PPA quellen aktiv.
<stevieh> lol
<Rolfi> Mann, das war ein Akt! Mindestens 4 Tage. Sogar die mehrfache Abfrage von URL-Daten geht in der (alten) Version wieder.
<LupusE> tipp beim naechsten update: changelog lesen.
<LupusE> da steht in der regel was geaendert wird, auch an APIs oder funktionen.
<LupusE> ich nutze dafuer gerne apt-listchanges, da ich auch nicht dazu komme jedesmal das komplette log durchzusehen.
<Rolfi> Ich bin von Fremdquellen geheilt.
<Rolfi> LupusE: Danke für den Hinweis.
<Rolfi> Allen, die mich in den letzten Tagen unterstützt haben, ein großes Dankeschön!
<Rolfi> Das neueste (fremde) LibreOfficeUpdate hat ne Macke bei external data. Aber das man so schwer auf eine alte Version zurückkommt, hätte ich nicht gedacht.
<LupusE> deshalb nutze ich dpkg (apt) distributionen und nichts rpm basierenses. weil es so einfach ist zu wechseln. man sollte nur wissen was man tut (bei allen systemen).
<LupusE> und vorallem: meldungen lesen. das aps/dpkg ist sehr gespraechig. man muss nur zuhoeren. (funktioniert sogar mit nem screenreader perfekt)
<Rolfi> Schönen Tag noch allen!
<dreamon> moin. Hab hier ne Kiste (Ubuntu 18.04.1) die unter Firefox mir immer wieder sporadisch zwei Seiten aufpopen. go.searchlock.com und lzpv4smat.com
<dreamon> Addons ist nichts aussergewöhnliches drin. Was könnte das sein. Gibts für Ubuntu eine Art Adwcleaner?
<dreamon> Kein Proxy ist angewählt
<k1l_> das wird zu 99,99% irgendein addon sein, dass du da laufen hast
<dreamon> ublock origin, open H264.. das ist alles
<LupusE> dreamon: das ist scheinbar malware.
<dreamon> Ich hab nun mal Firefox gepurged und Verzeichnis gelöscht.. scheinbar nun gut. 
<dreamon> LupusE, Wir kriegt man das zeug weg? 
<LupusE> dreamon: https://www.google.de/search?q=suche+nach+go.searchlock.com  <- da gibt es ganz viele windows anleitungen. nach kurzem ueberfliegen schaint es durch ein FF plugin gekommen zu sein und nicht das system selbst zu kompromittieren.
<le_bot> Title: suche nach go.searchlock.com - Google-Suche (at www.google.de)
<LupusE> daher hast du shcon alles gemacht was ich empfehlen wuerde: profil loeschen.
<LupusE> jetzt kann man noch eine rescue-cd eines malware-scanners diener wahl nehmen und das system offline scannen. aber bei linux malware habe ich keine grosse hoffnung dass etwas gefundne wird.
<dieter> do-release-upgrade -d >> Neue Veröffentlichungen von Ubuntu werden gesucht.Aktualisierungen auf die Entwicklerversion sind nur von der jüngsten unterstützten Version aus möglich.
<dieter> Auf dem Gerät läuft >> Release: 17.10
<Frickelpit> 17.10 geht nur auf 18.04
<Frickelpit> Abgesehen davon ist es schon EOL
<dieter> Frickelpit, Hallo. Ich würde gerne auf 18.04 wechseln wollen.
<Frickelpit> Warum machst du dann -d?
<dieter> do-release-upgrade >>Neue Veröffentlichungen von Ubuntu werden gesucht.Keine neue Version gefunden.
<Frickelpit> Was steht in der /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades bei Prompt= ?
<dieter> Frickelpit, lts
<Frickelpit> Stell es mal um auf Prompt=normal
<Frickelpit> Und wenn das auch nicht geht, Image von 18.04 laden und neu installieren
<dieter> Frickelpit, Das sieht gut aus. Vielen Dank
<Frickelpit> np
<Anticom> Tag zusammen. Sieht so aus, als hätte sich kürzlich bei einem apt upgrade java 9 bei mir aufs system geschlichen. Bin mir leider nicht mehr sicher, wie ich damals java installiert habe. https://gist.github.com/Anticom/f7154f1150d0320c7562922d632ba25e
<le_bot> Title: gist:f7154f1150d0320c7562922d632ba25e · GitHub (at gist.github.com)
<Anticom> Wie bekomme ich java-9 jetzt anständig herunter geschmissen so dass java-8 bleibt?
<k1l_> Anticom: evtl hat die ja software als abhängigkeit installiert?
<Anticom> k1l_: bekomme ich das irgendwie raus?
<k1l_> apt-cache rdepends openjdk-9-jre z.b.
<Anticom> gibts so ne art reverse-dependency check?
<Anticom> k1l_: hängt nur von openjdk-9-* stuff ab
<k1l_> du kannst auch einfach nur die 9er pakete deinstallieren wenn du das möchtest
<k1l_> "sudo apt remove openjdk-9-jdk-headless openjdk-9-jre openjdk-9-jre-headless"
<Anticom> okay danke
<Anticom> hm jetzt ist zwar openjdk-8 noch drauf aber ich finde java nicht mehr
<Anticom> $JAVA und $JAVA_HOME sind auch leer
<Anticom> bin nicht sicher, ob die davor gesetzt waren
<Anticom> `which java` liefert auch nix
<Anticom> gibt's dafür eventuell ne alternative?
<k1l_> sudo update-alternatives --config java 
<Anticom> https://gist.github.com/Anticom/f7154f1150d0320c7562922d632ba25e der kommentar
<le_bot> Title: gist:f7154f1150d0320c7562922d632ba25e · GitHub (at gist.github.com)
<k1l_> apt policy default-jdk openjdk-8-jdk
<k1l_> die sind aber noch installiert?
<Anticom> laut dpkg schon
<Anticom> mache grade mal ein reinstall
<k1l_> welche java programm brauchst du da denn?
<Anticom> brauche das jdk
<Anticom> hm selbst nach "sudo apt install --reinstall openjdk-8-jre-headless" gibt's wohl kein java auf der kiste
<k1l_> sudo update-alternatives --config javac 
<Anticom> was genau macht das apt policy? finde keine man page dazu
<Anticom> der javac ist da
<Anticom> aber das jre fehlt
<k1l_> das ist das vom alten "apt-cache policy". das zeigt den install status und die quelle an
<k1l_> Anticom: dann installiere mal "default-jre"
<Anticom> k1l_: hat nix gebracht
<Anticom> hab die policy ausgaben mal an das gist mit angehängt
<k1l_> hast du die jetzt mit dpkg oder mit apt entfernt die pakete eben?
<Anticom> mit apt
<Anticom> sudo apt remove openjdk-9-*
<Frickelpit> Was sagt denn java -version
<k1l_> bringt "java -version" was?
<Anticom> hm file /usr/bin/java -> /usr/bin/java: broken symbolic link to /etc/alternatives/java
<Anticom> und das java da drin zeigt auf /usr/lib/jvm/java-9-openjdk-amd64/bin/java
<Frickelpit> Wenn du das deinstalliert hats, kein Wunder. Frag mich aber, warum er dann den Link nicht entfernt
<Anticom> und /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-openjdk-amd64/bin gibt es
<Anticom> und da ist auch das java drin, was ich will
<Frickelpit> Anticom: Setz den Link mal händisch auf die Variante
<Anticom> irgendwie hat update-alternatives sich dann wohl verschluckt
<Anticom> sind das soft oder hard links?
<Frickelpit> soft also symbolic
<Frickelpit> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 39 Apr 17 17:40 /etc/alternatives/java -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle/jre/bin/java
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Tipps/#Java-wird-nicht-gefunden
<le_bot> Title: Tipps › Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Anticom> jetzt geht's... weird
<Anticom> und jetzt tut's update-alternatives auch wieder
<Anticom> sehr strange, aber egal
<Anticom> danke für die hilfe :)
<Mikbutze> hallo
<Mikbutze> ich habe ein kleines problem. Gut das haben sicherlich viele die hier her kommen :)
<k1l> und jetzt willst du ein großes? :)
<Mikbutze> ich kann eine datei nicht ausführen, fehler ist zugriff verweigert 
<Mikbutze> jetzt habe ich youtube und co befragt und komme nicht wirklich ans ziel :/
<k1l> youtube ist eher meh.
<k1l> aber mal paar daten: was für eine datei ist das, welche rechte hat diese datei?
<Mikbutze> hilft totalen daus am anfang doch ganz gut
<k1l> wie wolltest du sie ausführen?
<Mikbutze> nur ist man auf die qualli des videos angewiesen 
<Mikbutze> ich wollte meinen ts3 stoppen 
<Mikbutze> um ihn updaten zu können 
<Mikbutze> bash: ./ts3server_startscript.sh: Keine Berechtigung
<Mikbutze> das bekomme ich wenn ich den ./ts3server_startscript.sh stop ausführen will
<k1l> ls -al ts3server_startscript.sh   #gibt was aus?
<Mikbutze> -rw-rw-rw- 1 root root 2661 Jul 31 19:43 ts3server_startscript.sh
<Mikbutze> und genau das ist mein probelm 
<Mikbutze> ich kriege nur -rw -rw-rw hin 
<Frickelpit> Weil?
<Mikbutze> und ich vermute mal da liegt mein problem 
<k1l> alle nutzer dürfen nur schreiben und lesen.
<Frickelpit> chmod +x ts3server_startscript.sh
<k1l> genau, das +x fehlt.
<Frickelpit> Und im normalfall will man eigentlich 644 oder höchstens 664
<Mikbutze> habe rdp installiert und über die oberfläche im ordner Zugriffsrechte nur die auswahl Ordnerzugriff mit der wahl Dateien erstellen und löschen oder nur erstellen oder auflisten
<Frickelpit> err 755 bzw. 775
<Frickelpit> Da fehlt ja das x
<k1l> Mikbutze: da braucht man kein rdp für. einfach per ssh einloggen. zum pfad wechseln, und dann "chmod" nutzen
<Mikbutze> das kann man über die oberfläche nicht nutzen ?
<Mikbutze> bzw einstellen?
<Frickelpit> Welche Oberfläche?
<Frickelpit> Das ist ein Shellscript
<Mikbutze> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 2661 Jul 31 19:43 ts3server_startscript.sh
<Mikbutze> ahhhhhhh
<Mikbutze> da ist der fehlende buchstabe :)
<Mikbutze> so nun kommt die probe ....
<k1l> Mikbutze: das ist halt eines der probleme an youtube. das sind desktop anfänger, die anderen erklären, wie man server bedient :/
<k1l> mikemator: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte/  das lohnt sich ein mal durchzulesen um das konzept der rechte bei linux zu verstehen. da wird man beim benutzen öfters drüber stolpern sonst
<le_bot> Title: Rechte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mikbutze> ja ich habe schon gemerkt für windoof nutzer ist es garnicht so einfach umzusteigen 
<Mikbutze> vielen dank für die schnelle und promte hilfe 
<Mikbutze> es läuft wieder. 
#ubuntu-de 2018-08-14
<NTQ> Was ist besser? Zuerst mit mdadm ein RAID1 machen und darauf ZFS oder gleich mit ZFS ein RAID1 bauen?
<ring0> hab hier eine kiste mit xubuntu 16.04.5. hätte da nicht nach dem 26.7. beim point release von 18.04.1 eine benachrichtigung über mögliches upgrade aufploppen sollen? nur mal so aus interesse
<NTQ> ring0: Bei mir ploppte das heute morgen zum ersten Mal auf
<ring0> NTQ, ah, interessant :)
<debitux> NTQ: wenn du mit mdadm ein raid1 baust und darauf dann via LVM partitionierst kannste halt auch swap etc in dem raid 1 laufen lassen. wenn du direkt mit zfs (oder einem anderen FS) ein raid baust ist das evtl nicht möglich oder nicht so einfach
<NTQ> debitux: Ich erkläre mal mehr Hintergrund. Ich hab einen neuen Strato-Server. Der hat drei RAID1: swap, / und /home. /home will ich zu zfs machen, weil ich das für lxc/lxd brauche. Frage: Soll ich ZFS direkt auf md2 (home) erstellen, oder die rohen Partitionen dafür nutzen?
<NTQ> Hab es jetzt etwas knapp gehalten, ich hoffe ihr versteht, was ich meine
<debitux> hmm… ich würde jetzt behaupten das ist persönliches empfinden wie du das machst. 
<Frickelpit> LXD hat ein eigenes Verzeichnis unter /var/lib, wo alles drin liegt
<debitux> kann LXD nicht mit ZFS umgehen? ich kenns von LXC dass ich BTRFS angeben konnte dann hat er sub partitions gebildet für die container
<Frickelpit> https://lxd.readthedocs.io/en/latest/storage/#storage-backends-and-supported-functions
<le_bot> Title: Storage configuration - LXD - system container manager (at lxd.readthedocs.io)
<NTQ> Frickelpit: LXD arbeitet mit ZFS. Jeder Container bekommt seine eigene Partition. Das ist sehr praktisch. Unter /var/lib wird das dann nur noch gemountet
<NTQ> Und so kann man auch super einfach jede Nacht inkrementelle Backups auf eine anderen LXD-Maschine schieben.
<NTQ> Ich weiß zwar nicht, warum hinter dem Link bei "Restore from older snapshots (not latest)" ein no bei ZFS steht, aber das geht auch.
<sdx23> Steht weiter unten: "ZFS doesn't support restoring from snapshots other than the latest one. You can however create new containers from older snapshots which makes it possible to confirm the snapshots is indeed what you want to restore before you remove the newer snapshots."
<jokrebel> ohOH ... vielleicht hätt ich das releaseupgrade besser nicht angestoßen. NVidi Grafik ist grad bei gefühlten 300x200 :-( 
<jokrebel> und wie es aussieht, war das noch ein 32bit 16.04 ... uname -a ... i686...
<jokrebel> auf dem selben Rechner (auf ner anderen Partition) gibt es eine gut funktionierende 18.04 installation welche aber quasi wie neu ist. Vermutlich ist die aber schon 64 bittig
<jokrebel> was mach ich da jetzt am besten?
<jokrebel> oder hab ich ne Chance die NVidia Quadro FX 1800 G94GL (laut lspci) trotzdem benutzbar zu bekommen?
<tomreyn> 32-bit ist nicht mehr supportet für dne standard-desktop
<tomreyn> am besten 18.04.1 neuinstallieren. alternativ mit der bestehenden 18.04 installation weiter arbeiten.
<tomreyn> (der 64-bit installation)
<nagetier> jokrebel: schau doch mal ob die karte von genau der treiberversion noch unterstützt wird. seit 18.04 läuft hier eine vermutlich ähnlich alte auch nicht mehr mit nvidia treiber
<jokrebel> das blöde ist halt, dass die 64bit Version auf dem Rechner quasi leer/jungfräulich ist. Die (grade upgegradede) 32bit Version aber einiges hat was eigentlich noch weiter funktionieren hätte sollen
<jokrebel> nagetier: Wie gesagt; eine wesentlich neuere 18.04ubuntu(glaub sogar schon als Alpha oder Beta installiert) läuft ja auf dem Rechner einwandfrei ... woran ich aber nicht dachte, dass die logischerweise längst 64bit ist
<nagetier> ah, stimmt, da sagtest etwas ;)
<LupusE> stell dir vor, dass du auf deinem sysdtem fehlermeldungen bekommst, die wir nicht sehen. also selbst wen es funktionieren wuerde, kann dir niemand sagen was zu tun ist ohne eine meldung vom system zu sehen.
<jokrebel> Problem ist nun halt, wie mach ich aus der upgegradedeten 32bit nun möglichst Verlustfrei ne 64er
<Frickelpit> Gar nicht
<Frickelpit> Neu installieren
<jokrebel> hmm
<LupusE> konvertieren geht nicht. aber wenn du der anleitung von linux mint folgst (apt-list sichern und zurueckspileen, /home komplett sichern und zurueckspielen), bist du relativ verlustfrei dabei
<LupusE> natuerlich mit einschraenkungen de rbesonderheiten der beiden architekturen. handarbeit ist danach auf jeden fall gefragt.
<jokrebel> hätt ich nur mal dran gedacht vor dem do-release-upgrade zu schaun ob das nich noch ne alte 32bit Installation is (hätt aber ruhig der Installer auch warnen können *find*)
<jokrebel> LupusE: Ja, so ähnlich hab ich mir den Rettungsversuch auch vorgestellt. Is ja Gott sei Dank nicht mein Hauptproduktivsystem 
<jokrebel> ohje ... das 2 ~release-upgrade (diesmal von 64bit aus) klemmt auch schon...
<jokrebel> na dann schmeißen wir doch das 3te auch gleich mal an
<nagetier> jokrebel: wie führst du das eigentlich aus.. ich mache größere Updates immer außerhalb der GUI, und beende diese auch zuvor. bisher fuhr ich damit eigentlich immer recht gut
<nagetier> das mag sicherlich nicht immer nötig sein..
<jokrebel> nagetier: och ;-) Bei den unwichtigeren Installationen schau ich mir schon auch mal an wie das in der GUI läuft *grins* wird ja schließlich so auch angeboten und man will ja mitreden können
<nagetier> das läuft da rein optisch nicht wesentlich anders ab :)
<jokrebel> aber halt "interessant/spannend" (abzufangen/reparieren) wenn was schief läuft
<jokrebel> wie jesacht - man will ja mitreden können ;-)
<jokrebel> hmmm ich hab nun ein paar Dateien die auf dem Desktop liegen, welche sich partout nicht per klick mit der richtigen Anwendung öffnen lassen - zB. eine Textdatei mit dem Standard-txt-Programm aber auch ein Calc-Tabelle (.ods) - es öffnet sich immer nur Nautilus; egal was ich versuche auch mit neu "öffnen mit" und die üblichen Kandidaten
<jokrebel> also seit nem release-upgrade von 16.04 auf 18.04
<jokrebel> selbst wenn ich die .ods Datei per rechtsklick und "mit LibreOfficeCalc öffnen" wähle, kommt nur der Dateimanager hoch. Erst wenn ich per Rechtsklick "Mit anderer Anwendung öffnen" wähle und dort dann "LibreOfficeCalc" auswähle, wird  die Datei endlich mit dem passenden Programm geöffnet :-/
<sdx23> klingt kaputt
<jokrebel> jepp
<jokrebel> aber was? Und wie richten?
<sdx23> anderer Nutzer geht?
<jokrebel> noch nicht probiert - aber der hat ja auch keine Desktop Icons die sich nicht mit dem richtigen Programm öffnen. ...Neu Abspeichern half übrigens auch nicht
<stevieh> ne, das hat mit der einzelnen Datei glaub ich eher nix zu tun
<jokrebel> sdx23: Also unter neuem User mit calc ein dokument auf dem Desktop abgelegt, lässt sich auch per doppelklick wieder öffnen. Unter dem Hauptnutzer klappt das nicht.
<stevieh> aber wie das bei nem aktuellen Gnome wo geht, weiss ich auch nicht. Das waren mal mimetypes... aber das ist lange her.
<sdx23> also User-Config zerhauen. Oder Applications
<sdx23> bzw - ist das bei allen Dateien desselben Typs so?
<jokrebel> sdx23: Was mir nun aufgefallen ist; Im Nautilus fehlt in der leinken Übersicht und Favoriten auch die Verknüpfung zu Desktop/Arbeitsfläche/Schreibtisch oder wie das mal grade wieder in der deutschen Version genannt wird, möglicherweise liegt das da dran. Weil eine Verknüpfung in der Art war bei dem neu angelegen User da
<jokrebel> sdx23: eher bei allen Dateien die auf dem Desktop sind
<sdx23> klingt kaputt. Würde die Config entsorgen und neu anfangen. Btw. wie schafft man sowas?
<stevieh> welche config?
<sdx23> alle von dem Nutzer. Wenn man müssig ist, kann man auch erstmal mit nautilus und gnome anfangen...
<jokrebel> sdx23: wie schafft man sowas? ...in dem man in blauäugigkeit ein do-release-upgrade wagt ;-)
<stevieh> von unity nach gnome?
<oswald_> Hallo, hab ne Frage :D
<oswald_> Wie kann ich im Terminal per Command (next-song/pause-song) machen? Weil ich hab mir mal i3wm installiert und binde grad die multimedia keys und ja da waere das nicht schlecht
<oswald_> Hab gesehen dass manche playerctl nutzen aber das ist bei mir (Ubuntu 18.04) nicht per default installiert
<Frickelpit> moc nutzen
<oswald_> benutzt das ubuntu per default?
<Frickelpit> Ich denke nicht
<oswald_> Weisst du was Ubuntu per default used? Oder hat 'moc' irgendwelche Vorteile dem Gegenueber?
<Frickelpit> Moc ist Konsolenbasierend, Ubuntu wird wenn was mit GUI nutzen (Rythmbox vermutlich)
<ppq> joa, wird man wohl je nach player unterschiedlich machen müssen.
<ppq> kann gmusicbrowser empfehlen, da kann man einfach den befehl für play/pause/prev/next etc. in eine spezielle datei schreiben, die der player überwacht
<ppq> ... wenn es denn gui sein soll.
<oswald_> Ne soll nich gui sein, will das ja binden auf nen key
<oswald_> Weil seitem ich i3wm geholt hab funktionieren meine Mediakeys nichtmehr :D
<Frickelpit> Dann ist moc eigentlich was für dich
<Frickelpit> Alternativ lokalen mpd mit ncmpcpp als CLient
<oswald_> ehm, mpd heisst? ^^
<ppq> auch gui-player kann man per hotkey steuern *kopfkratz*
<oswald_> und mir gings jetzt um spotify z.B. kann ich dann ueber moc spotify steuern?
<Frickelpit> !mpd
<le_bot> Informationen zu MPD finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MPD
<oswald_> ppq: dann hatte ich das falsch verstanden sorry
<oswald_> Haette vllt erwaehnen sollen, dass ich linux noob bin :D
<ppq> oswald_, nutzt du den spotify client oder den browser-client?
<oswald_> den client
<ppq> offtopic-tipp: browser-client nutzen, mit ublock. dann kannst du als free-user werbefrei musik hören. wenn du eh premium bist ist es natürlich egal
<oswald_> zweiteres :D
<oswald_> Gibts eigentlich n programm um spotify songs zu rippen?
<oswald_> egal nicht so wichtig
<oswald_> mir gings eher um meine erste Frage
<oswald_> kann ich dann mit moc spotify steuern?
<Frickelpit> Nein
<ppq> oswald_, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/spotify#D-Bus
<le_bot> Title: Spotify - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<ppq> das sind die befehle, mit denen du den spotify client per cli steuern kannst
<ppq> die kannst du auf deine keyboard shortcuts mappen, mit einer der drölfhundert methoden
<oswald_> ok vielen dank ich probier das mal
<ppq> da ist nur ein beispiel gelistet, für PlayPause. musst du halt entsprechend anpassen für die anderen funktionen: Next, Previous, Stop
<oswald_> Ja habs schon gebindet funktioniert super danke :D
<stevieh> hmm..  irgendwie ist qcad gar nicht in einem Fenster... ob das so der Plan ist?
<stevieh> hmm... mein qcad ist immer nur Fullscreen ohne Fensterdekorationen. Any hints?
<stevieh> gnome3 18.04
#ubuntu-de 2018-08-15
<jokrebel> *seufz* dann mal doch den steinigen Weg einer kompletten Neuinstallation 
<jokrebel> na super ... Installer ist abgestürzt
<jokrebel> DVD war aber gut überprüft
<Akira_Naru> Hm... Beim Update von 14.04 -> 16.04 war das Paket freeipa-client mit hochgezogen worden... Wenn ich jetzt auf 18.04 will, will do-release-upgrade es löschen? ... ... ....
<Frickelpit> Vermutlich weil es nicht mehr benötigt wird.
<DaVu> Also ich würde dringend empfehlen, vor dem Updrade 16.04->18.04 ein Backup des Systems zu machen. Bei mir ist das seiner Zeit kläglich gescheitert und ich musste eine komplette Neuinstallation machen. 18.04 läuft gut, aber ohne ein Backup, würde ich kein Upgrade 16.04 -> 18.04 machen
<Frickelpit> Akira_Naru: Es ist laut packages.ubuntu.com in universe
<Akira_Naru> n Backup hatte ich in Form eines Snapshots gemacht - Es ist ein KVM Gast... Jetzt hatte ich extra ne Zeit lang gewartet und dachte es läuft gut :S Müsste er es dich dann dennoch updaten, auch wenn in universe? Das hatte er damals von 14.04 auf 16.04 ja auch gemacht... ... ...
<stevieh> sagtmal, hat hier jemand qcad in benutzung? Das läuft bei mir nicht (mehr?) im Fenster
<jokrebel> hmmm ... mein Texteditor (gedit) ist kaputt. Da wird alles mit durscheinendem (und dadurch unslesbarem) Hintergrund angezeigt. Weiß jemand wie ich das fixen kann? ...purgen und neu installieren half nicht
<apt-ghetto> Prüfe mal, ob du in deinem Homeverzeichnis verbogene Rechte hast mit: find ~ ! -user $USER
<jokrebel> wenn dieser Befehl nichts ausgibt habe ich auch keine solche verbogenen Rechte?
<apt-ghetto> Ja, das ist der Idealfall
<jokrebel> so war das. Ideal ist es aber nicht, weil ja dann wohl auch nicht die Ursache für diese kaputte Darstellung
<apt-ghetto> Starte gedit mal aus dem Terminal, vielleicht siehst du dort Fehlermeldungen
<ring0> jokrebel, evtl. https://askubuntu.com/questions/838259/gedit-has-a-transparent-background-since-upgrade-to-16-10
<le_bot> Title: unity - Gedit has a transparent background since upgrade to 16.10 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> apt-ghetto: ne - keine Meldung; aber das Fenster öffnet sich und ist total durchsichtig ... und blöderweise bleibt der Hintergrund wie er sist
<jokrebel> ring0: cool, das wars. Danke
<ring0> ~/.xinputrc?
<ring0> jokrebel, ^ fürs log :)
<jokrebel> ring0: rm ~/.xinputrc    mit anschließendem Reboot löste das Problem
<ring0> ah, top. gern geschehen
<stevieh> hmm... irgendwie bekommt mein laptop mit gdm und suspend wohl nach ein paar mal auf und zuklappen nen tilt.
<tomreyn> workaround: zugeklappt lassen!
<stevieh> das ist ein plan
<stevieh> ich weiss echt nicht mehr, wie man den rotz debuggen soll. gnome-shell hat ja ein log, aber wie bekomm ich das auf platte?
<tomreyn> logdatei mit korrekten rechten alegen müsste reichen.
<jokrebel> wie bekomm ich eignetlich _einfach_ Icons zu Desktopverknüpfungen? Meist muss man da umständlich in /usr/share/icons rumforsten und findet da oft trotzdem nichts passendes. Aktuell hätt ich zB. gern ein nettes aussagekräftiges Icon für den Start des Kalenders und auch für Twitter
<stevieh> naja, kannst ja überall aus dem Web holen.
<jokrebel> ein Kalender und auch ein Twitter Icon kennt aber mein Ubuntu doch bereits ;/
<jokrebel> nur find das mal in den Tiefen des Systems
<ring0> kannst ja auch ein custom .desktop file mit deinem logo in ~/.local/share/applications machen und nutzen
<jokrebel> warum neu erfinden, wenn es eigentlich schon vorhanden ist aber halt nicht korrekt verküpft?
<ring0> na dann suchen und klicken/aktivieren :)
<jokrebel> kotzt mich schon länger an, dass die Icon Zuordnung so dermaßen mistig ist
<sdx23> /usr/share/icons/oxygen/48x48/actions/im-twitter.png -- generell find /usr/share/icons -iname \*napfkuchen\*
<sdx23> so kompliziert ist das nun wirklich nicht
<jokrebel> sdx23: oxygen hab ich schon mal nicht :-/
<sdx23> sry, weiß nicht was aktuell das standardtheme ist
<jokrebel> viele andere, aber nichts passendes
<sdx23> würde immernoch zu find /usr/share/icons raten.
<jokrebel> und ich hab da nun schon einige Unterordner durchgeforstet um irgend ein einigermaßen passendes Icon zu finde
<jokrebel> und da muss ich dann auch jedes einzelne Icon separat öffnen um zu sehen ob es vielleicht für mein Programm passen könnte. Wär schon (seit Jahren) toller, wenn man da einfach durch die Bilder durchscrollen könnte und das schönste/passendste einfach per klick übernehmen. So ist das leider immer noch ne Tortour
<sdx23> mach' halt n Featurerequest auf Launchpad auf.
<jokrebel> Mal abgeseh davon, dass die Kalenderverknüpfung "noch optimaler" einfach schon ein passendes Icon mitliefern würde (das wär das Sahnehäubchen, dass man sich da nicht mal mehr Gedanken drum machen müsste)
<Frickelpit> Oder nutz einfach Plasma, da haste beim Auswählen die kleinen Bildchen.
<jokrebel> sdx23: tollolo :/
<jokrebel> sdx23: Können so Entwickler auf solch einfache Ideen nach Jahrzehnte nicht einfach auch mal selber kommen?
<sdx23> ...
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: Das Problem, wenn sie es tun würden, kämen alle an und würden sich beschweren, warum sie sich mit so unwichtigen Sachen beschäftigen, anstatt ihre Bugs zu fixen.
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Das ist keine valide Ausrede 
<Frickelpit> Das bedarf auch gar keiner Ausrede.
<Frickelpit> Es ist einfach so. Wenn dir ein Feature fehlt, mach nen Request auf.
<Frickelpit> Wenn du Glück hast, sieht der Entwickler das ähnlich und implementiert es, wenn nicht. Plan B
<Frickelpit> und Plan B ist find /usr/share/icons
<Frickelpit> Alternativ bewirf den Entwickler so lange mit geld, bis er dir instant den Wunsch erfüllt.
<jokrebel> was dann seit Jahren tausende tun, weil ja keiner es für nötig befindet da ein passendes Konzept zu machen in dem man einfach durch die mögliche Icons durchscrollen kann. Schon klar...
<Frickelpit> Evtl. haben tausende von Usern es nur nicht als so wichtig angesehen, dies zu tun.
<Frickelpit> Selbst wenn sie es täten, wenn keiner einen Request auf macht oder der Entwickler sich dagegen entscheidet, ist das halt so.
<Frickelpit> Es ist Open Source
<jokrebel> ich seh es selber auch nicht als essentiell an. Aber ärgern tut es mich seit Jahrzehnten, wie umständlich sie dies gestaltet
<Frickelpit> Und anstatt dich mit einem Request zu beschäftigen ärgerst du dich lieber Jahrzehnte weiter?
<jokrebel> aber nun genug des OT
<uniCATx> wie groß soll die EFI-Partition sein, wenn ich neu installiere?
<ring0> uniCATx, 512 mib
<uniCATx> ring0, super thx
#ubuntu-de 2018-08-16
<Surfer2010> Hallo ich hab ein Problem (Ubuntu 16.04) möchte MariaDB installieren und es kommt immer diese Fehlermeldung
<Surfer2010> mariadb-server : Hängt ab von: mariadb-server-10.2 (>= 10.2.17+maria~xenial) soll aber nicht installiert werden
<Surfer2010> E: Probleme können nicht korrigiert werden, Sie haben zurückgehaltene defekte Paket
<k1l_> deine fremdquelle macht probleme. 
<k1l_> da ist auch nix was ubuntu da reparieren kann. du kannst nur das ppa entfernen mit ppa-purge und die orginalen ubuntu pakete nutzen
<Surfer2010> die da wären? hmmm
<Surfer2010> ich hab schon soo viel versucht
<Surfer2010> also die sources.list bearbeiten?
<Surfer2010> ich hab in der sources keine fremdquellen
<k1l_> mit wild rumfummeln wird das nix :) mach mal im terminal ein "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<k1l_>  |nc termbin.com 9999" das spuckt eine url aus, die bitte hier zeigen
<k1l_> grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<k1l_>  |nc termbin.com 9999
<k1l_> (ach scheiß windows was die linebreaks nicht geregelt bekommt....)
<Surfer2010> http://termbin.com/qgd3
<k1l_> "apt policy mariadb-server |nc termbin.com 9999"
<Surfer2010> http://termbin.com/7tmk
<k1l_> die mariadb pakete kommen von dem anderen repo. und das hat jetzt probleme mir abhängigkeiten. 
<sdx23> und universe ist nicht aktiviert
<Surfer2010> oke wie änder ich das
<Surfer2010> will nicht noch mal etwas ver schlimmbessern
<sdx23> !ppapurge
<sdx23> !ppa-purge
<le_bot> Um Pakete aus Fremdquellen zu entfernen benötigt man ppa-purge. Mehr Informationen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen
<Surfer2010> so? sudo ppa-purge ppa:https://mirrors.evowise.com/mariadb/repo/10.2/ubuntu
<le_bot> Title: Index of /mariadb/repo/10.2/ubuntu/ (at mirrors.evowise.com)
<sdx23> bei deiner merkwürdigen Fremdquelle kann es gut sein, dass ppa-purge nicht funktioniert.
<sdx23> im wesentlichen musst du alle Pakete aus der Fremdquelle deinstallieren, dieselbe aus der sources.list nehmen, und in der sources.list universe bei den normalen Quellen hinzufügen.
<Surfer2010> ja und wie bekomme ich diese "komische" weg?
<sdx23> !sources.list
<le_bot> Informationen zu sources.list finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sources.list, eine vollständige sources.list erhält man mit dem Konsolenbefehl grep '^deb' -r /etc/apt/sources.list*
<k1l_>  sudo ppa-purge -s mirrors.evowise.com -o mariadb -p repo
<k1l_> evtl klappt das so
<k1l_> falls nicht, dann musst du das händisch machen
<Surfer2010> ja das passt
<Surfer2010> dann apt update
<Surfer2010> und dann installieren?
<k1l_> fremdquellen sind nicht mehr in der sources.list sondern im sources.list.d verzeichnis
<sdx23> (steht im Wiki auch so, man müsste es halt lesen)
<stevieh> das macht das grep ja auch...
<sdx23> Surfer2010: wenn das Zeug weg ist, universe aktivieren. Das geht grafisch mit dem Software-Quellen-Dings, oder in der sources.list, indem du das bei main dahinter schreibst (mit Leerzeichen).
<sdx23> anschließend (nach apt update) findest du die originalen Ubuntu mariadb Pakete.
<Surfer2010> ok also das hab ich alles gemacht passt
<Surfer2010> er fängt auch an zu installieren und bricht dann hiermit ab
<Surfer2010> hier die Sources List  http://termbin.com/7i6b
<sdx23> die Fehlermeldung ist wichtig.
<Surfer2010> https://pastebin.com/p2dt7YWU
<le_bot> Title: dom@fdb-homeserver:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$ sudo apt install mariadb-server mari - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<sdx23> !update-alternatives
<sdx23> hach. Im Wiki nach update-alternatives suchen, rausfinden, wie du die Hinterlassenschaften des Fremdquellenpakets aufräumst.
<Surfer2010> hm :( ich blick da nicht durch wo da noch was sein soll ... ich hab es aus dem ordner sources.lis.d entfernt und über das ppa purge
<Surfer2010> und geupdated
<sdx23> Mit den Paketen ist alles in Ordnung. Das Nach-Installations-Skript läuft nicht durch, vermutlich weil das Fremdquellenpaket vorher etwas im Alternativensystem (update-alternatives) geändert hatte, das beim Deinstallieren aber nicht zurückgestellt hat.
<Surfer2010> hm ok und das heißt? system neu aufsetzen?
<Surfer2010> hm oke jetzt lief es durch :-O ?
<Surfer2010> DANKE sdx23 und k1l_
<stevieh> ups, da hab ich wohl meine Kontakte nicht umgezogen... wo stehen die denn, im ganzen .thunderbird ordner wohl nicht?
<k1l_> wenn sie nicht mit in dem profilordner sind, dann ist das wohl mit dem evolution vertüdelt
<stevieh> naja, egal. Dafür gibts ja carddav
<k1l_> .local/share/evolution müsste das sein
<stevieh> das tb adressbuch? Das glaub ich nun gar nicht... Aber alles gut, hab es neu gesynct, ausnahmsweise stimmt die anzahl der adressen sogar mal
<NTQ> Warum steht eigentlich in der .bashrc in einem frisch installiertem Ubuntu Server immer "xterm-color" anstatt "xterm-256color" um zu checken, das ein Color-Prompt erwünscht ist?
<LupusE> NTQ: meistens weil a) niemand einen bugreport dazu geschrieben hat oder b) jemand einen bugreport dazu geschrieben hat und somit dokumentiert ist warum es nicht umgesetzt wurde (inkompatiblität mit temrinal programmen, kein maintainer, freeze verpasst, ...)
<LupusE> dazu geht man auf packages.ubuntu.com und sucht das paket, wleches die datei .bashrc enthaelt. und schaut fuer das paket in den bugtracker.
<NTQ> LupusE: Jo, guter Plan. Hab mich direkt mal an den Bug dran gehängt ;-)
<stevieh> boah, der bug mit mehreren Monitoren und dem screen alignment nervt... aber ich weiss echt nicht, wo ich nach suchen soll
<Frickelpit> screen alignment?
<stevieh> ich hab nen kleineren Bildschirm unterm grossen mittig und einen grossen gnome3 Desktop 
<stevieh> und einige Sachen auf dem grossen Bildschirm werden durch den linken rand des unteren Bildschirms eingeschränkt
<stevieh> https://imgur.com/a/cJYqCAa
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The magic of the Internet (at imgur.com)
<stevieh> sehr abenteuerlich
<LupusE> welcher linke rand?
<stevieh> guggstu screenshot?
<LupusE> ja
<stevieh> verschtehst?
<LupusE> nein.
<stevieh> das menü von libreoffice sollte oben unter "Datei" sein. 
<LupusE> ah!
<stevieh> und die Icons auf dem Desktop gehen oben auch nicht weiter nach links zu schieben.
<LupusE> der kleine ist physikalisch ueber dem grossen sagst du?
<stevieh> ja, halt über den Gerätemanager so hingeschoben.
<stevieh> nein, er ist unter dem grossen.
<LupusE> tritt der fehler auch auf, wenn du beide mit der gleichen aufloesung faehrst?
<stevieh> nein.
<LupusE> puh, dann muss ich nachdenken, wie das mit diesem 3d geraffel war. ich hatte mal etwas aehnliches mit zwei monitoren unterschiedlicher aufloesung nebeneinander.
<LupusE> kannst du den hauptmonitor aendern?
<stevieh> wie ändern?
<Frickelpit> Primary Display setzen in den Settings
<stevieh> es tritt übrigens auch nicht auf, wenn ich beide Bildschirme am linken rand auf die gleiche X position setze. im Gerätemanager
<stevieh> naja, dann hab ich das panel unten. Das will ich nicht.
<stevieh> und wo wir gerade dabei sind: gnome erkennt zig drucker hier, aber die will ich gar nicht haben...
<Frickelpit> Wenn man da so die letzten Tage verfolgt, bist du dir sicher, dass du Gnome überhaupt möchtest?^^
<stevieh> naja, hat mich Canonical gefragt?
<Frickelpit> Das weiß ich nicht.
<Frickelpit> Aber es gibt ja durchaus andere Alternativen
<stevieh> ich bin echt erstaunt, wie wenig hier über 18.04 und gnome3 abkotzen.
<stevieh> die meisten Alternativen würde ich glaub ich nach Unity als rückschritt empfinden
<stevieh> so schlecht isses auch gar nicht, aber das problem ist, dass halt echt durch die andauernde neuschreiberei auch schon lange erledigte bugs wieder neu "erfunden" werden.
<stevieh> hmm.. jetzt hab ich .cxoffice umgezogen, aber word macht trotzdem trouble... doof.
<dadrc> Das sieht besser aus
<dadrc> Hier sind dann auch Leute
<uniCATx> also, genaugesagt: xubuntu nm-dispatcher : reg:1 "dhcp4-change" wlp1s0: start running ordered scripts....
<uniCATx> an dieser stelle hängt die installation
<uniCATx> sehr seltsam
<dadrc> Die erste Sachen noch mal, bitte. Die hat der Rest hier noch nicht gelesen
<uniCATx> bei Lubuntu genau so , genau an der selben Stelle
<uniCATx> dadrc, die Stelle , bei der er sich aufhängt lautet: "installing the grub-2 package..."
<dadrc> irgendwelche Reste auf der Platte?
<dadrc> BIOS oder UEFI?
<uniCATx> hmmm... eigentlich nicht... was ich jestzt in der systemleiste oben recht sehe, sind 2x Networkmanager
<uniCATx> bei installation bekomme ich folgende Info: Started Network-Manager Script Dispatcher Service
<dadrc> das netzwerk sollte da eigentlich nichts mit zu tun haben
<nagetier> hört sich arg nach einer Systeminstallation an.. nehmt doch einfach die mini.iso, also nicht-grafisch, und wählt die paar wenigen genötigten Meta-Pakete. Das klappt hier immer zuverlässlich.. der grafische Installer scheint noch immer auf einigen Systemen kaputt zu sein
<nagetier> be*
<dadrc> das wär eine idee
<dadrc> und dann einfach das gewünschte metapaket installieren
<nagetier> jau
<nagetier> wobei man bei dem Installer (leider) auch etwas verwirrt werden kann.. aber er läuft eigentlich immer durch
<nagetier> (zumindest fällt das bei der.. "Expert"-Installation auf)
<nagetier> die man ja in Grub zuvor aktivieren kann
<p01nt3r> nabend. ich habe gestern meine / sowie /home-partition laut dem ubuntuusers-artikel "ubuntu umziehen" bzw. "home umziehen" auf eine neue ssd umgesiedelt. wenn ich die alte ssd abstöpsel, bootet er mir von der neuen ssd nur in den emergency-mode. aktiviere ich die alte ssd wieder, geht es. wieso geht das nicht, obwohl ich in der fstab (fast) alles per UUID einbinde? meine fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4NYyPgYK7F/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<p01nt3r> grub 2 liegt auf der neuen ssd.
<nagetier> p01nt3r: "geht", wie bootet in die neue Installation?
<nagetier> oder in die verlegte
<p01nt3r> wenn ich die alte ssd aktiviere, bootet er von der neuen ssd, sonst nicht > emergency-mode
<nagetier> p01nt3r: und wenn du mal alles bis auf / und /home auskommentierst?
<p01nt3r> nagetier, was ist deine vermutung?
<nagetier> tja, würde es einfach mal ausschließen wollen
<nagetier> spuckt dmesg in dem Zustand etwas brauchbares aus?
<apollo13> ist /boot extra? :D
<p01nt3r> noch nicht getestet, da das system dann auch mit einer meldung hängt (habe sie gerade nicht parat)
<nagetier> wäre schon toll, die mal zu besorgen
<p01nt3r> nein, /boot ist nicht extra.
<dadrc> ich würde auch mal probieren, /swapfile und das Windows auszukommentieren
<p01nt3r> aah, swapfile könnte sein, er hatte was gemeldet dass swap nicht angelegt oder gefunden wurde o.ä.
<nagetier> joa
<nagetier> eigentlich ein recht brauchbarer Hinweis :)
<p01nt3r> grüble nur gerade, wie ich das mit dem swap fixe
<nagetier> egal, next problem
<p01nt3r> ok ich kommentiere mal alles ausser / und /home aus und teste mal.
<p01nt3r> bg.
<nagetier> also es ist eins, welches sich auch nach dem erfolgreichen Start lösen lassen sollte
<uniCATx> nagetier, dadrc wir haben es nicht hingekriegt , morgen starten wir einen erneuten Versuch
<p01nt3r> nur mit / und /home bootet er jetzt auch ohne die alte ssd.
<nagetier> uniCATx: versucht die mini.iso.. is eh "toller"
<nagetier> p01nt3r: ist ein Ansatz
<uniCATx> nagetier, ok. mache ich. GN8
<p01nt3r> lol die windows-partition fehlt ja dann auch, obwohl sie mit in der fstab steht
<p01nt3r> die ist auch auf der alten platte
<nagetier> wie sollte die auch vorhanden sein, wenn die alte SSD weg ist?
<p01nt3r> aber ich hab jetzt gewissheit, dass die neue ssd einwandfrei (auch ohne die alte sdd) bootet.
<p01nt3r> und kann die partitionen der beiden drives weiter anpassen.
<p01nt3r> nagetier, jo logisch aber ist das der grund wieso er nicht mehr bootet? darauf wollte ich hinaus.
<dadrc> kann schon sein
<p01nt3r> brauche ich denn den swap-file zwingend?
<dadrc> nö
<nagetier> p01nt3r: nach und nach Einträge wieder reaktivieren sollte Aufschluss geben
<p01nt3r> und wieso sollte der eig. probleme machen? ok ich teste es mal
<dadrc> normalerweise halten fehlende Devices den Bootprozess auf
<dadrc> Wenn man das nicht will, sollte man entsprechend 'nofail' als option angeben
<p01nt3r> aaha
<nagetier> dadrc: aber bis zum emergency-mode?
<dadrc> wer weiß, wie 18.04 da reagiert
<dadrc> also, kann ich  nicht 100% sagen, würde mich aber nicht wundern
<p01nt3r> während ihr das diskutiert hau ich mal die nächste partition wieder in die fstab rein...
<p01nt3r> und melde mich wieder, sobald es mit einem eintrag nicht mehr geht. bg.
<nagetier> dadrc: diskutieren wir die Unbekannte tatsächlich noch weiter? :)
<p01nt3r> ok es lag wohl an der windows-partition. aber weshalb emergency-mode - no idea.
<nagetier> kann ja schon sinnvoll sein
<p01nt3r> ok leute, ich danke euch!
<dadrc> nagetier, ich würd da einfach bei meiner theorie bleiben wollen: nicht vorhandene partition ohne nofail, systemd findet das doof, kaputt
<BOUNCER> hallo
<BOUNCER> ich habe ausversehen auf meiner home partition einen 9gb ordner gelöscht. sitze seit über 14 std an der kiste
<BOUNCER> testdisk klappt irgendwie nicht
<BOUNCER> hat jemand eine ahnung we ich wieder an den gelöschten ordner kmme
<BOUNCER> komme
<k1l> normalerweise sollte man die partition sofort unmounten und dann ein image klonen und daran arbeiten.
<k1l> es gibt auch extundelete
<BOUNCER> hab kaum noch platz zum klonen , ist mein alter laptop @ k1l
<k1l> http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<le_bot> Title: extundelete: An ext3 and ext4 file undeletion utility (at extundelete.sourceforge.net)
<BOUNCER> ich hatte die ganze zeit testdisk von einer livecd mint rebecca gemacht,aber damit kann man nichtmal das dateisystem einer 18.04 ubuntu öffnen. da kommt immer ein popup mit einer fehlermeldung
<k1l> das wird aber auch auf der wiki seite beschrieben
<k1l> !datenrettung
<le_bot> Informationen zu Datenrettung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung
<BOUNCER> der ordner den ich gelöscht habe war im homeverzeichnis. ich habe aber in den downoadordner noch ein paar sachen runtergeladen. kann das den gelöschten ordner überschreiben,der nicht im downloadordner war?
<BOUNCER> wenn der gelöschte ordner nicht im downloadordner war,aber ich irgendwelche sachen in den downoadordner downloade,kann da was passieren?
<k1l> ja. denn ein dateisystem arbeitet nicht mit den ordnern die wir menschen sehen. beim löschen wird quasi nur "vergessen" wo etwas stand. und der platz wird dann einfach mit neuen sachen überschrieben.
<k1l> deswegen auch überall der hinweis sofort die partition nicht mehr nutzen und am besten ein image ziehen.
<BOUNCER> ohhh, aber wenn ich testdisk starte findet der auf einer älteren partition diesen ordner,aber ich sehe bei testdisk n irgens eine funktion von undelete
<BOUNCER> ich lese mir das mal durch, danke für den link
<k1l> testdisk ist eher für partitionen. wie geesagt, schau in den wiki artikel im ubuntuusers wiki
<BOUNCER> ich lese gerade,dass bei ext4 kaum ne chance besteht
<BOUNCER> photorec benennt alles um und da finde ich nichts mehr wieder
<BOUNCER> darf ich denn von der partition die noch ca 15 gb frei hat mit gparted vom freien speicher eine neue partition machen?
<k1l> um das noch mal deutlich zu sagen: desto mehr du die ganze platte nutzt, desto mehr daten sind weg.
<k1l> beim umpartitionieren kannste deine daten sofort vergessen
<BOUNCER> aha
<BOUNCER> muss man denn testdisk von einer live-cd ausführen?
<k1l> ja, weil man sonst ja die platte die ganze zeit weiter nutzt. und mit deinem runterladen hast du ja wieder platz gebraucht, der durch das löschen des ordners frei wurde.
<BOUNCER> omg
<BOUNCER> wusstest du,dass man mit einer live cd 14.04 nicht das dateisystem einer 18.04 öffnen kann?
<k1l> hast du da noch verschlüsselung mit drin?
<BOUNCER> nein
<k1l> dann ist das kein problem
<BOUNCER> was meisnt du
<BOUNCER> meinst
<BOUNCER> womit kein problem 
<k1l> 14.04 unterstützt auch ext4.
<BOUNCER> ja,aber mit gparted konnte man nichts verschieben. da muss man das neuste e2fsck installieren,aber trotzdem kann man keinen datenträger einer anderen partition öffnen 
<k1l> was willst du denn da mit gparted verschieben? 
<BOUNCER> du kannst nic ht mit der live cd 14.04 das dateisystem der 18.04 öffnen 
<k1l> man braucht da nichts öffnen. man muss es nur mounten. aber auch das will man nicht, wenn man da daten retten will.
<BOUNCER> ich wollte mir eine vierte partition erstellen für backup
<k1l> so funktioniert das nicht. mit jedem mal wenn du da was runterlädst, oder mit den partitionen rumfummelst, oder alleine schon so das OS benutzt werden immer mehr und mehr gelöschte daten überschrieben.
<BOUNCER> vor ein paar stunden hatte testdiek mir angezeigt.das einige daten recoverd wurden,aber finde die nirgens. ob der die nur in den ram recoverd?
<k1l> deswegen ist das normale prozedere: unmounten oder ausmachen, dann image ziehen, dann am image datenrettung probieren.
<BOUNCER> puhhh, bin ja noch nicht so vertrat mit linux
<k1l> du meinst wohl photorec. testdisk ist für die partitionstabelle.
<BOUNCER> nein, konnte mit testdisk auch files recovern 
<BOUNCER> ob der die nur im ram speichert? kann ja nicht die andere partition öffnen 
<BOUNCER> photorec ist übel. der benennt alle dateien um. da suchst du dir einen wolf
<BOUNCER> danke erstmal, muss mal raus hier und nochmal die live cd booten. bis die tage ;)
<BOUNCER> danke für deine zeit
#ubuntu-de 2018-08-17
<LupusE> stevieh: sorry, musste gestern spontan noch so tun als wuerd eich arbeiten ... was ist aus dienem displayproblem geworden?
<LupusE> oh, ich hab eja das backlog. moment.
<stevieh> nix ist geworden. 
<LupusE> ah, auf gleicher x-pos klappt es ... 
<LupusE> dass so wenige darueber abkotzen liegt wohl daran, dass die meisten dualscreen setups mit gleichen geraeten aufgebaut ist :)
<stevieh> ja, oder side by side...
<LupusE> zum drucker: das ist cups, gnome zeigt es nur an, aber dafuer kann gnome eigentlich nihts. ist es ein hp geraet mit diesem schlimmen WDS Protokoll?
<stevieh> ich weiss nicht genau, was da was ist mit den Druckern, irgendwie macht da gnome wohl noch nen zusätzlichen scan...
<stevieh> "eigentlich" sollte ich die automatische erkennung jetz abgestellt haben, mal schauen, ob das so ist, wenn ich das nächste Mal ins Büro komme.
<LupusE> ich habe bei unseren HP Druckern alles ausser bonjour deaktiviert. ansonsten habe ich hier auch [n] drucker im intranet zur verfuegung. und die behindern sich teilweise gegenseitig (druckauftrag an protokoill a, bestaetigung an protokoll b und das OS bekommt das nicht aggregiert).
<stevieh> naja, das ist minor. Das mit dem Screen nervt eher. Mal schauen, ist nicht einfach zu finden, ob jemand das gleiche thema hat.
<LupusE> back to display: das ist mir zu tief, da kann ich spontan nichts zu sagen.
<LupusE> mein ansatz waere zunächst einmal mit ner live-cd teten ob es mit verschiedenen grafikkarten treibern auch auftritt. nicht zuerst das hauptsystem gersetzen mit experimenten.
<LupusE> err, gersetzen -> zersetzen
<stevieh> kann man ner vm dual screens beibringen? :-)
<LupusE> ich glaube virtualbox kann das.
<LupusE> die aufloesungn werden ja im OS gegeben. daher sollte das funktionieren.
<stevieh> mal probieren
<LupusE> ist der fallout4 soundtrack frei?
<LupusE> nicht hier :)
<stevieh> schick. Zweischirmbetrieb ist einfach so in virtualbox eingebaut.
<stevieh> hmm... in der virtualbox macht gnome das nicht, dann muss ich wohl mal mit den extensions rumspielen.
<LupusE> was ist einfacher, einen neuen benutzer anzulegen und zu testen ob der fehler auftritt oder deine user/sys config in VB einzuspielen? (rethorische frage)
<Lembert1> Hallo, ich suche einen Fotobetrachter für Ubuntu. Der mir in der Bilderübersicht auch eine kleine Vorschau anzeigt was in den Unterverzeichnissen drin ist. Kann mir da jemand einen empfehlen? Ich hab schon paar ausm Wiki installiert, aber bisher nichts dabei
<sdx23> persönlich mag ich sxiv sehr, ist aber extrem minimalistisch und vermutlich nicht was du suchst (kann auch rekursiv ganze Verzeichnisse anzeigen, aber wie gesagt minimalistisch).
<Lembert1> ok danke, sagt mir bisher noch nichts, ich guck mir den mal an. Alternativen?
<stevieh> der neue benutzer geht auch ohne probleme... na super...
<stevieh> das dock erscheint bei meinem benutzer auf beiden monitoren. Das sollte eigentlich Sache einer Extension sein, aber wenn ich die abschalte, ist es immer noch so.
<Lembert1> ok, sxiv ich merks gerade, minimalistischer geht ja kaum ^^
<stevieh> aber auch echt schnell. Bei gedrückter leertaste: "ihr leben in 300sek"
<LupusE> Lembert1: ich nutze fuer bildbetrachtung am liebsten geeqie. ich weis abe rnicht aus dem kopf ob es alle deine anforderungen erfuellt.
<LupusE> stevieh: und jetzt kommen wir zum diff von 2 gconf einstellungen ... tipp: das mach tkeinen spass :)
<stevieh> gibt es da was systematisches?
<LupusE> k.a.
<dadrc> uniCATx, hast du das, wie gestern empfohlen, mit der mini.iso probiert?
<uniCATx> ich versuche jetzt xubuntu auf einem acer spin1 zu intallieren. Livesystem laeuft prima, aber installation bricht an der Stelle installing GRUB2 process ab. BITTE BITTE helfe uns, weil wir kurz vor durchdrehen sind
<uniCATx> dadrc, ja.. ohne erfolg\
<k1l> das ist ein tablet. und da sind probleme vorprogrammiert, weil die hersteller sich nicht an standards halten.
<k1l> siehe https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2388316 und https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2390700
<le_bot> Title: Cannot install GRUB while installing Ubuntu on Acer (at ubuntuforums.org)
<p01nt3r> nabend. mein pc bootet nur noch nach windows 10 (via grub 2) wenn ein usb-stick drin ist?!?
<p01nt3r> hatte ein paar änderungen an den partitionen gemacht, nachdem ich mit ubuntu 18.04 auf eine neue ssd umgeogen bin.
<p01nt3r> umgeogen = umgezogen
<p01nt3r> wenn der stick nicht plugged ist, meldet grub mir: no such device: (uuid der win-partition)
<p01nt3r> und später: invalid signature
<p01nt3r> habe mal boot-repair installiert aus dem ppa und drüber laufen lassen, hat aber fast keine änderung gebracht
<p01nt3r> nur das raid 0 mit den beiden 500gb platten heisst jetzt anders
<p01nt3r> meine fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PcGKvBmpr4/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<p01nt3r> kann bei bedarf genau erläutern, was ich gemacht habe
<Rochvellon> war wohl nicht so wichtig
#ubuntu-de 2018-08-18
<stevieh> moin. So nen richtigen Kiosk Mode für Firefox Quantum scheint es noch nicht zu geben, oder? Für ff vorher gab es mKiosk...
<RedNifre> Hi. Wie heisst nochmal der Befehl, mit dem man neue Zeilen in einer textdatei sieht, sobald sie geschrieben werden?
<RedNifre> ...also eine live-ansicht auf eine textdatei sozusagen?
<ring0> tailf?
<RedNifre> Vielleicht denke ich auch zu kompliziert. Ich habe hier ein Log und moechte gerne in einem Terminal-Fenster nur Zeilen sehen, die "Rednifre" enthalten...
<RedNifre> ah, also tailf bla.log | grep "RedNifre" ?
<ring0> sollte das tun, was du willst
<RedNifre> tailf ist nicht installiert, aber ich dachte ich haette das mal mit einem vorinstallierten programm gemacht... naja, egal, ich probier's mal...
<ring0> tail -f 
<RedNifre> ah
<RedNifre> Danke, funktioniert perfekt!
<ring0> gerne, sorry wegen des typos ;)
<RedNifre> Kein Problem! Noch ein schoenes Wochenende :)
<stevieh> in 16.04 gibts doch ein paket für den "alten" ff, bevor quantum.. wie hiess das denn nochmal?
<stevieh> ah, firefox-esr aus nem ppa.
<RedNifre> Hi. Ich habe schon laenger eine .Xmodmap, mit der ich Umlaute mit AltGr + A/O/U schreiben kann... nur irgendwie funktinoiert das seit 18.04 in fast keinem Programm mehr. Woran kann das liegen?
<stevieh> Dass das alles jetzt irgendwie anders geht... aber frag mich nicht wie :-)
<RedNifre> ich vermute mal, dass mein AltGr als Alt interpretiert wird... wenn ich jetzt wuesste, wo man einstellen kann, dass das rechte AltGr kein Alt ist...
<testdr> RedNifre: normalerweise kannst Du unter X11 mit xmodmap spezifische Tasten umbelegen -- vorher mit xev nachschauen ob die Tastaturcodes wirklich unterschiedlich sind. Ich habe z.B.eine Tastatur mit einer speziellen F-Taste, die zusammen mit anderen Tasten gedrückt werden kann um deren Zusatzfunktion zu nützen. Diese F-Taste wird gar nicht von Linux gesehen, die wird schon vom keyboard selbst umgesetzt und liefert dann mit einer 
<testdr> ren Taste eine andere Belegung.
<RedNifre> Hm, also ich habe hier ein Thinkpad X1 Carbon, auf der Taste steht AltGr und mit dem vorherigen Ubuntu LTS ging es problemlos...
<RedNifre> Also, ich benutze die gleiche .Xmodmap wie mit Ubuntu 14.04 LTS.
<stevieh> ich gehe davon aus, dass das jetzt wegen wayland und gnome und und und alles ganz anders geht...
<RedNifre> seufz
<RedNifre> aber noch was anderes, konnte man mit sed nicht irgendwie nummerierte matches innerhalb einer zeile anders konkatenieren oder so, oder braucht man dafuer dann doch awk?
<testdr> stevieh: also so viel hat sich da nicht geändert -- eher glaube ich, dass ihm die Änderung nicht aufgefallen ist und sein Hinweis auf die "nicht geändert userspezifische .xmodmap" hilft da auch, wenn er nicht nachschaut. Je nach Windowmanager, Usertools gibt es zusätzliche Einstellungen, die dann nachträglich so was umbiegen können.
<testdr> RedNifre: siehe auch "man sed" -- es gibt die \1 bis \9 um subexpressions zu nutzen
<RedNifre> Wenn ich mit Sed etwas matchen moechte wie "konstant egal ", warum geht s/konstant ^S*// nicht? Ich moechte das konstante wort plus das folgende variable wort loeschen.
<RedNifre> egal, habs.
<ring0> RedNifre, was wars?
<RedNifre> ring0 ich glaube dass das mit dem "Nonwhitespace" direkt nicht ging, habe dann [^ ]* geschrieben.
<p01nt3r> nabend. also so langsam verstehe ich hier mein eigenes system nicht mehr. nachdem ich ubuntu auf eine neue ssd verschoben habe spinnt mein bios und mein grub2 total.
<p01nt3r> habe eben mal nach dem booten per dd die ersten 440 byte aller platten gelöscht und grub neu in den mbr der ersten platte geschrieben.
<p01nt3r> verdacht war, dass irgendwo eine art querverweis oder sonstwas vorhanden war, da mein windows gestern nur gebootet hat, wenn irgendein usb-stick eingesteckt war.
<p01nt3r> nachdem ich jetzt die bootloader gekillt habe und grub neu in sda, sieht es so aus:
<p01nt3r> scheinbar enthält jedes bootbare device, aus dem bios-bootmenü heraus gestartet, weiterhin grub 2. (das grub-menü erscheint weiterhin auf allen devices) 
<p01nt3r> boote ich die erste ssd aus dem bios-bootmenü heraus, bootet er ubuntu sowie windows 10 normal.
<p01nt3r> die erste ssd ist auch als erstes und einziges boot-device im bios eingestellt.
<p01nt3r> lasse ich ihn jedoch durchbooten, ohne das bios-bootmenü aufzurufen, bekomme ich folgende fehlermeldungen:
<p01nt3r> error: no such device: (die UUID der neuen SDD wird angezeigt)
<p01nt3r> error: unknown filesystem
<p01nt3r> Entering rescue mode...
<p01nt3r> grub rescue> _
<nagetier> p01nt3r: das ist also keine (U)EFI-Installation?
<p01nt3r> nein.
<p01nt3r> platten sind da folgende drin:
<p01nt3r> sda: adata sp 900 ssd
<p01nt3r> (erste primäre partition - windows 10, zweite partition windows rescue)
<p01nt3r> danach 2 500er hdds im raid 0 - daten-partition
<p01nt3r> und schliesslich noch sdd , die neue crucial ssd mit ubuntu
<tomreyn> was für partitionstabellen sind denn auf den disks? msdos/mbr oder gpt?
<p01nt3r> (erste ptimäre mit root-partition, zweite primäre mit /home)
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, alles msdos/mbr, nie was anderes genutzt oder installiert gehabt.
<p01nt3r> das home lag vorher am ende des raid 0 verbundes in einer erweiteten partition
<p01nt3r> falsch - das war root, nicht home
<p01nt3r> meine fstab:
<p01nt3r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nPh3MNzhDn/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> fstab ist ein guter start. postest du mal noch: sudo true; pastebinit <( sudo lsblk -o +LABEL,MODEL 2>&1;echo;echo;blkid 2>&1; )
<p01nt3r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xYmw7fWbMj/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<p01nt3r> die erweiterte linux root habe ich von dem raid0 auf die neue crucial (sdd) verschoben laut anleitung "ubuntu umziehen" aus dem wiki.
<p01nt3r> ach quak, bin schon ganz querch xD
<tomreyn> hast du das mit nem ubunu live server image installiert?
<tomreyn> *ubuntu
<p01nt3r> moment
<p01nt3r> muss was richtig stellen:
<p01nt3r> die erweiterte partition vom root war vorher auf der alten ssd, nicht im raid 0.
<p01nt3r> also auf sda
<p01nt3r> nachdem ich die verschoben habe auf sdd habe ich die windows partition auf die gesamte sda vergrössert.
<p01nt3r> "/home" war vorher am anfang des raid 0
<p01nt3r> dies wurde ebenfalls auf sdd (die neue crucial ssd) verschoben, das hab ich einfach mit dem cp-befehl aus dem artikel "home umziehen" aus dem wiki gemacht.
<p01nt3r> das raid o enthält jetzt also nur noch die /daten-partition, diese partition habe ich noch nicht auf das gesamte raid vergrössert.
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, nein. das war die normale erste version des 18.04 mate vom usb stick per iso und grub2 als bootloader.
<tomreyn> hmm na dann brauchen die wohl auch nochm,al nen bugreport
<tomreyn> wie hast du denn die windows-partition vergrößert? aus windows heraus?
<p01nt3r> sdd1 und sdd2 haben jeweils kein label, ist das von belang?
<tomreyn> nee
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, per gparted.
<tomreyn> hmm ok
<tomreyn> deiner fstab zufolge war das raid früher mal ein isw fakeraid. ist es das immer noch oder ist das jetzt ein reines softwareraid?
<p01nt3r> ich habe boot-repair drüber laufen lassen. da wurde wohl was mit dem raid gemacht. vorher hiess es /dev/mapper/isw_irgendwas, danach war es umbenannt in das wie es jetzt heisst: md125
<p01nt3r> md126, sry
<p01nt3r> hatte mich da gewundert, dass mdadm zum einsatz kam, meine bei der einrichtung aber etwas anderes genutzt zu haben 
<p01nt3r> ich meine es war bei der einrichtung dmraid...
<tomreyn> ist wohl immer noch fakeraid laut zeile 33 auf http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xYmw7fWbMj/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> vielleicht erkloärt das auch die merkwürdigen unterschiede in der partitionierung von sdb und sdc
<tomreyn> vielleicht aber auch nicht
<p01nt3r> "/dev/sdb2" war ja vorher die partition des alten ubuntu home
<tomreyn> ah du willst vermutlich sowohl von windows als auch von linux auf das raid zugreifen
<p01nt3r> genau
<tomreyn> dann brauchst du also irgendein raid was von beiden systemen verstanden wird. dann ist das ohne dedizierten raidcontroller ggf. tatsächlich die einzige option mit dem fakeraid zu arbeiten
<p01nt3r> in md126 habe ich die /home-partition gelöscht, das ist jetzt unzugewiesener bereich
<p01nt3r> könnte das die erklärung für /dev/sdb2 sein?
<p01nt3r> das muss sie eig. sein, was anderes habe ich mit dem raid nicht gemacht.
<tomreyn> na ja, also du hast da jetzt überlappende partitionen auf sdb
<p01nt3r> zum glück hab ich vorher mein backup aktualisiert ^^
<tomreyn> ich kenne mich mit isw raid aber nicht aus, nutze grundsätzlich kein fakeraid.
<p01nt3r> das ist alles auf ner externen, welche bei bedarf über ne icy-box zugesteckt wird.
<tomreyn> sieht mir trotzdem ungesund aus
<p01nt3r> denkt ihr, das ist so zu retten?
<p01nt3r> ein software-raid geht ja mehr auf die cpu-last. hatte mich wohl deshalb für ein fake-raid entschieden, meine cpu ist mit einer i5 4430 doch eher schmal...
<tomreyn> und worauf geht dann ein fakeraid? auf die cloud?
<p01nt3r> ja ist quatsch...
<p01nt3r> kann man das wieder auf dmraid umstellen?
<p01nt3r> so langsam denke ich alles neu machen ist echt einfacher
<tomreyn> wenn du ein raid willst was von beiden betriebssystemen nutzbar ist kommst du ohne hardwarezukauf nicht um das fakeraid herum.
<p01nt3r> wegen dem grub2: macht es sinn, es auf sdd zu installieren oder macht man das generell auf das erste device?
<p01nt3r> weil ich plane, die adata demnächst rauszuwerfen
<p01nt3r> aber dann könnte ich ja grub einfach neu schreiben auf die nächste sda
<tomreyn> grub kannst du bei klassischem bios-booting problemlos auf jeden storage installieren der nen MBR hat.
<p01nt3r> war es denn richtig, die ersten 440 byte auf den devices zu "zero"-en, um die boot-einträge dort loszuwerden? warum sind die scheinbar noch da?
<p01nt3r> und wie lösche ich einen boot-eintrag vom raid bzw. von allen beiden platten?
<p01nt3r> und wieso bootet er aus dem bios nicht durch, wohl aber aus dem boot-menü heraus?
<p01nt3r> (bei expliziter wahl eines laufwerkes)
<tomreyn> also die ersten 440 bytes eines storages mit msdos/MBR-partitionstabelle zu überschreiben bedeutet grub aber nicht die partitionstabelle zu löschen. das hattest du aj vor, sollte also deinem ziel entsprochen haben. wobei ich nicht weiß was das fakeraid ggf. mit der partitionstabelle anstellt.
<p01nt3r> wieso bootete er vorher nur windows, wenn irgendein stick (auch ohne eigenen mbr-loader) eingesteckt wurde?
<tomreyn> wo hast du's denn überschrieben?
<p01nt3r> auf /dev/sda, b, c und d, nicht auf dem raid-verbund
<p01nt3r> also md126
<p01nt3r> in sda hab ich danach grub neu installiert per sudo grub-install /dev/sda und sudo update-grub
<tomreyn> äh sorry ich wollte fragen *wie* du es überschirbeen hast, welcher befehl
<p01nt3r> damit wohlte ich grub-querverweise verhindern
<p01nt3r> der befehl war: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sd(a bis d) bs=440 count=1
<p01nt3r> wohlte=wollte^^
<tomreyn> hmm ja das sollte eigentlich geklappt haben, sofern es keine fehler gab.
<p01nt3r> keine meldungen, nein.
<p01nt3r> ich denke mal /dev/md126 fängt erst hinter den mbrs an.
<p01nt3r> der beiden raid-member
<p01nt3r> ich hatte zwischenzeitlich auch mal versucht, grub2 in den mbr von /dev/sdd zu schreiben per sudo grub-install /dev/sdd,
<p01nt3r> da kam eine komische meldung:
<p01nt3r> device-mapper: reload ioctl on osprober-linux-sdb2 failed: Das Gerät oder die Ressource ist belegt
<tomreyn> das liegt wohl an den sich überschneidenen partitionen auf sdb
<tomreyn> p01nt3r: kannst du mal das noch zeigen: sudo true; pastebinit <( sudo parted /dev/sdb print 2>&1;echo; sudo parted /dev/sdc print 2>&1; )
<p01nt3r> ist der befehl fehlerhaft? es hängt
<p01nt3r> da kommt nix
<tomreyn> dann brich mal ab und mach das 'sudo true' erst einmal so vorneweg
<tomreyn> und dann nochmal alles
<p01nt3r> also dann nochmal mit dem sudo true;
<p01nt3r> oder ohne?
<tomreyn> egal,
<p01nt3r> da kommt nämlich nur eine 1 raus ^^
<tomreyn> geht beides
<p01nt3r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Gbfqh2n3Fw/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> hmm komisch, hier klappt das
<tomreyn> dann mal einzeiln: sudo parted /dev/sdb print 2>&1 | pastebinit; sudo parted /dev/sdc print | pastebinit
<tomreyn> parted hast du installiert? das hätte ich mal noch fragen sollern...
<p01nt3r> scheinbar ja
<p01nt3r> beim abbruch kam: Fehler: /dev/sdc: unbekannte Partitionstabelle, hängt er da vielleicht?
<tomreyn> oh, tja, vermutlich schon
<p01nt3r> bei sudo parted /dev/sdb kommt: /dev/sdb wird verwendet, Willkommen zu GNU Parted! Rufen Sie »help« auf, um eine Liste der verfügbaren Befehle zu erhalten. (danach der parted-prompt)
<tomreyn> dann nimmt das fakeraid wohl doch den gazen storage in beschlag und es gibt darauf keine partitionstabelle. entweder das, was dann auch hieße dass du das beim vermeintlichen löschen der partitionstabelle nutzdaten überschrieben hast, oder beim löschen von grub auf dem device ist was schief gelaufen.
<tomreyn> oder die paritionstabelle auf sdc war von vorn herein aus jetzt unbestimmbaren gründen kaputt.
<p01nt3r> als noch alles "ok" war, kam immer, wenn ich gparted geöffnet habe etwas von "partitionen ausserhalb der tabelle nicht möglich", da war doch dann eh schon grundlegend schon was faul oder?
<tomreyn> klingt jedenfalls nciht gesund, obwohl es schon sein kann dass das ne folge von dem fakeraid ist, und nur gparted das nicht zu interpretieren weiß.
<p01nt3r> ich mein es lief ja bis dato auch alles rund.
<tomreyn> hast du ein backup von den daten auf sdb/sdc?
<p01nt3r> ich habe ein backup von allem.
<tomreyn> okay, dann würde ich empfehlen das fakeraid mal neu anzulegen.
<tomreyn> alternativ die beiden hdds arausnehmen und durch ne neue, größere, zu ersetzen.
<tomreyn> das würde mittelfristig bestimmt größerem ärger vorbeugen
<p01nt3r> hab das auch überlegt, ist aber schon aufriss, muss dann 2 rechner umbauen ^^
<tomreyn> warum 2?
<tomreyn> die platten sind doch alle in einem rechner drin oder nicht
<p01nt3r> naja auf der einen platte, die für das neue raid in frage käme, ist atm noch das backup. die andere identische ist im 2. rechner. die würde ich dann zu nem grösseren raid 0 im 1. rechner machen (aus welchem dann die beiden 500er rausflögen)
<p01nt3r> oder ich mache einfach aus den beiden 500er ein jbod, wäre das stressfreier?
<p01nt3r> will halt den platz nicht aufteilen
<p01nt3r> dann hätte ich aber nicht den speed vorteil des raid 0...
<p01nt3r> leute ich glaube wir machen das morgen mit dem raid neu machen, ich muss da noch ne menge zeug runterkopieren erst.
<tomreyn> aber auch nicht das erhöhte ausfallrisiko
<p01nt3r> dafür ist das backup da
<p01nt3r> beim jbod ist doch auch sense, wenn eine platte abschmiert, oder nicht?
<tomreyn> du müsstest jbod mal definieren, das ist eher schwammig.
<p01nt3r> ich würde einfach die beiden 500er zu einer 1tb zusammenschliessen.
<tomreyn> wie?
<tomreyn> heißkleber?
<p01nt3r> geht das nicht dass man ohne raid sagen kann er nimmt die platten als eine grosse?
<p01nt3r> ich dachte eher an "deckel auf scheiben aus der anderen mit in die andere rein, deckel wieder zu" ^^
<p01nt3r> achso und dann noch heiss wasser drauf xD
<tomreyn> entweder machst du rais, oder jbod im klassischen sinn, also eben einfach nur mehrere festplatten die miteinander nicht im verbund stehen.
<tomreyn> rais -> raid
<p01nt3r> was soll jbod dann bringen?
<p01nt3r> bzw. das wären dann einfach die beiden 500er einzeln?
<tomreyn> jbod steht für "just a bunch of disks", "bloß mehrere platten"
<p01nt3r> ich weiss^
<tomreyn> je nach application kann die über solche platten etwas rais-artiges drüber legen
<tomreyn> *raid
<p01nt3r> hört sich iwie murksig an xD
<tomreyn> hadoop macht das z.b. in der originaldistribution so, dass du da dem dienst mitteilst welche platten du hast und es es die nutzen soll, und dann hat der halt selbst die intelligenz da zu sagen "oh hier kommen grade viele daten rein dann schiebe ich da mal die hälfte von auf die aine und die andere hälfte auf die andere platte"
<p01nt3r> ok
<tomreyn> nö das ist schon ganz sinnvoll, aber das sind halt schon spezielle anwendungsfälle, in dineem macht das wohl keinen sinn
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, hast du eine saubere anleitung, womit ich das raid neu aufsetzen kann? dann mache ich das morgen neu
<tomreyn> wie gesagt, ich kenn michmit fakeraid nicht aus
<tomreyn> also nee, kann da nicht helpfen
<tomreyn> und helfen auch nicht
<tomreyn> denk vielleicht auch mal grundsätzlich drübe rnach ob du multi-boot weiterhin brauchst oder ob windows auch in ner VM laufen kann
<p01nt3r> ich will das schon nativ
<tomreyn> ansonsten wäre ein NAS noch ne option, dann könntest du die platten dahin auslagern und als netzwerkmount von beiden systemen nutzen.
<tomreyn> also von beiden OS meine ich
<p01nt3r> hab verstanden
<p01nt3r> das hatte ich mal überlegt
<p01nt3r> ist hier aber eher problematisch umzusetzen und momentan schlecht wg. evtl. baldigem umzug.
<tomreyn> das hier wäre auch noch ne option: https://askubuntu.com/questions/567432/how-do-i-properly-access-windows-software-raid-0
<le_bot> Title: dual boot - How do I properly access Windows software RAID 0? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, das raid hatte ich ursprünglich von windows aus eingerichtet mit dem tool von intel
<tomreyn> also in windows das raid-0 als software-raid anlegen und dann in linux einbinden
<tomreyn> ich weiß nicht genau was besser funktioniert, das ldmtool für's windows software raid oder das idf für intels fakeraid
<tomreyn> müsstest du dich mal schlau machen
<tomreyn> p01nt3r: ansonsten würd ich dir noch empfehlen deine fstab nochmal anzufassen und da für das fakeraid, solange du es noch nutzt, die UUID einzutragen, und die pass_no spalte (das ist die letzte) mit was anderem als nur mit nullen zu befüllen
<tomreyn> derzeit (und verm,utlich seit der linux-installation) kriegst du nämlich keinerlei dateisystemchecks auf /
<p01nt3r> tomreyn, das ist mir bewusst.
<p01nt3r> der artikel ist nicht gerade das parade-beispiel, der typ benutzt nur teile der platten als raid 0, die sind dann noch verschieden gross und es sind 3 platten..
<tomreyn> gut, es ist ja in der regel auch besser isch in vollem bewusstsein vom abhang runter zu stürzen als nur ausversehen.
<p01nt3r> mich nervt einfach das ganze gechecke aber kann es ja wieder aktivieren dann
<p01nt3r> hätte noch ne andere option
<p01nt3r> eine 1 tb hier für die beiden 500er,
<p01nt3r> die beiden in den 2. rechner
<p01nt3r> die andere 1tb aus dem raus als backup
<p01nt3r> somit raid ade ^^
<p01nt3r> der speedvorteil ist eig. kaum relevant wenn ich es mal so im nachhinein betrachte
<p01nt3r> und steht nicht im verhältnis zum stress den man hat beim ändern des systems
<RedNifre> hmmm... ist dieser channel eigentlich geeignet, um fragen zu sed, awk und bash-scripten zu stellen?
<RedNifre> Ich habe hier so ein log und ich koennte es mit ruby durcharbeiten, aber ich bin neugierig, wie man das oldschool mit sed etc. machen wuerde
<tomreyn> RedNifre: die frage selbst zu stellen hätte jedenfalls bessere erfolgsaussichten als die frage zu stellen ob man die frage stellen kann.
<RedNifre> tomreyn:  zu spaet, bin schon im ruby-channel :]
<tomreyn> oh nein! ;-)
<Rochvellon> tomreyn: darf ich auch mal eine Frage stellen? *duck*
<RedNifre> ...aber ich habe tatsaechlich noch ein O'Reilly sed & awk Buch hier herumliegen, vielleicht lerne ich das wirklich nochmal ernsthaft.
<tomreyn> Rochvellon: höhö :o)
#ubuntu-de 2018-08-19
<internetuser> muss ich bevor ich qjackctl installiere irgendwas noch machen wie zb. so sachen wie sudo adduser username audio oder irgendwas mit soundkarte, idjc lässt sich dann einfach nicht richtig installieren wenn jackserver läuft
#ubuntu-de 2019-08-12
<west47> Hollo
<west47> Hallo
<Fuchs> ja? 
<west47> gibt es irgenwie probleme mit den Download
<Fuchs> mit dem Download von? 
<west47> 19.04
<Fuchs> das .iso? 
<west47> rwt.achen
<Fuchs> wenn ja: ab welchem Mirror? ggf. mal einen anderen Probieren, mir sind keine Probleme bekannt 
<k1l> west47: es gibt doch zig verschiedene mirrors. kannst einfach einen anderen nehmen
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/Disco_Dingo/
<le_bot> Title: Disco Dingo › Downloads › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<west47> gibt es eigenlich eine auflistung der alternativ server
<k1l> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<le_bot> Title: Mirrors : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<west47> @k1l danke
<west47> der download bei rwt geht immer auf 0 Byte/s
<k1l> geht hier mit über 3 MB/s
<west47> @k1l die Downloadrate ist bei mir immer einegbrichen
<west47> @k1l die Downloadrate ist bei mir immer einegbrochen
<west47> habe jetzt über K
<west47> habe jetzt über Uni Kaiserslautern
#ubuntu-de 2019-08-13
<Antisound> Hallöchen zusammen. Hätte da mal ne Frage, denn egal wie ich die Frage auf google formuliere, es kommt nie die antwort die ich suche. Ich hab eine zusätzliche software runtergeladen "losslesscut" ist ein videocutter in dem die Dateien in einem Ordner u.a. mit der executable drinnen sind. Wenn ich den ganzen Ordern samt inhalt in /.local/bin verschi
<Antisound> ebe ist es aber dennoch nicht über terminal aufrufbar und ausführbar, was mache ich falsch? 
<LupusE> fehler 1: den ordner in /.local/in verschieben.
<LupusE> fehler 2: anleitung des pakets nicht gelesen
<Antisound> welche anleitung?
<LupusE> wenn du einen mixer, einen geschirrspueler oder videorekorder kaufst, dann packst du dne aus und findest neben dem geraet und ggf etwas zubehoer auch immer eine anleitung.
<Antisound> und wo sollte die sein in dem fall?
<LupusE> das ist in der software nicht anders. du laedst dur irgendwas von irgendwo runter. du entpackst es und darun sollte sich soetwas wie eine readme.txt oder ohne txt befinden. im deutschen oft eine liesmich ... manchmal ist es ein ordner namens /docs/.
<Antisound> weder noch.. sonst hätt ich das wohl gelesen ;-)
<Antisound> selbst wenn, gibt es keine grundsätzliche möglichkeit ganze ordner in /.local/bin zu verschieben?
<LupusE> weisst du warum die leute hier ubuntu benutzen? weil es ein paketmanager gibt, der das vereinfacht. paket installiert und ich weis wo die dateien sind. und fuer jedes packet gibt es einen oder mehrere maintainer, die sich eben mit diesen themen je programm oder libary auseinandersetzen.
<k1l_> hast du es in ~/.local/bin gemacht oder in /.local/bin ?
<Antisound> ~/.local/bin
<LupusE> warum zur hoelle willst du einen ordner nach /.local/bin verschieben? das erschliesst dich mir nicht.
<Antisound> LupusE ja aber in dem fall gibts eben kein paket
<k1l_> das ist ein himmelweiter unterschied
<Antisound> LupusE weil ich die "executable" samt den zugehörigen Daten nicht in meinem Downloadordner behalten möchte sondern "verstecken" und gleichzeitig über konsole bzw. alt+f2 auführen möchte
<Antisound> ist das nicht verständlich?
<LupusE> ja. aber falsch.
<Antisound> ja wie denn dann? daher frage ich doch...
<LupusE> nein, deine frage war eine andere.
<k1l_> unter ubuntu ist das aber eher ~/bin
<k1l_> ~/.local/bin ist eher pip kram
<LupusE> als erstes musst du genau dieses executable kennen. ob du es erst kompilieren musst, oder ob es abhaengigkeiten gibt, das kann dir nur das paket verraten.
<Antisound> nein das is bereits "vorkomplilierte" software mit allen abhängigkeiten im ordner
<LupusE> dann gibt es den home ordner, der mit ~ anfaengt. wenn du mit / anfaenfst ist es immer vom rrot aus gesehen. soll es also in dn euserspace oder global sein?
<stevieh> Antisound: also, du machst dir den Ordner dahin, wo du willst.
<Antisound> userspace
<stevieh> dann erweiterst du deinen executable pfad um diesen Ordner
<LupusE> und dann gibt es symlinks, damit du einfach einen link in ~/bin/ legen, der auf das binary zeigt.
<k1l_> Antisound: unter ubuntu ist das ~/bin eher der standard für user software. du kannst aber auch alles andere nehmen und den PATH anpassen
<stevieh> das sollte auch gehen, muss aber afaik nicht immer.
<LupusE> oder was stevieh sagt. ist in dme fall (unbekanntes verhalten) wohl sicherer.
<Antisound> aber laut systemd-path is eben ~/.local/bin auch im path enthalten?
<k1l_> und du musst dann neu einloggen oder das environment sourcen damit der PATH das auch findet
<ThreeM> scheibt man sowas nicht nach /opt und macht eiun symlink nach ~/bin?
<stevieh> Antisound: aber eben nicht der Unterordner, den du damit erzeugst.
<Antisound> stevieh ok
<LupusE> ThreeM: nein, ein programm ohne doku verschiebt man nach /dev/null. alles andere ist eh gefrickel.
<stevieh> ich schieb sowas auch eher nach /opt, aber das ist sicher Geschmacksache
<stevieh> das programm hat doku.
<Antisound> muss ich tatsächlich für jede "manuell" installierte software den PATH anpassen?
<stevieh> Download latest LosslessCut from releases Run LosslessCut app/exe
<stevieh> wenn sie so wenig integriert ist, schon
<stevieh> oder probier wirklich erstmal einen link von /usr/bin
<Antisound> ok
<Antisound> danke dir/euch
<Antisound> ich probiers mal
<Antisound> gibt's für solchen vorgang keine "standard-doku" online?
<stevieh> das Linux Handbuch
<Antisound> ok abgesehen davon nur für den einzelnen prozess :D
<Fussel> lol
<stevieh> "früher" haben die Leute noch Debian Pakete gebaut und gut ist. Aber sowas ist ja heute nicht mehr on vogue
<Antisound> hehe ok
<stevieh> da muss man snappen, und dockern und was weiss ich.
<Antisound> wie alles im leben ist offensichtlich selbst die linux paketverwaltung einem wandel unterworfen :D
<LupusE> dpkg funktioniert gut, wie eh und je (nehmen wir das aptitude debakel aussenvor). da wandelt sich nichts. nur wird es nicht mehr genutzt.
<Antisound> nicht mehr =! wandel ?
<Antisound> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/opt/#Installation gefunden :D
<le_bot> Title: opt › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Antisound> das hab ich gesagt ;-)
<Antisound> gesucht*
<stevieh> na siehste, was fragste hier auch so blöd :-)
<Antisound> LOL
<Antisound> nach laaaaaanger und intensiver suche :D
<Antisound> ich dachte vielleicht hat den link ja jemand von euch parat ;)
<stevieh> und das erwähnte script kann manchmal nötig sein.
<Antisound> danke für den hinweis
<stevieh> in diesem Falle würde ich es sehr stark vermuten
<Antisound> we'll c
<Antisound> stevieh, nein tatsächlich gehts sogar ohne
<stevieh> supa
<Antisound> thx nochma
<Antisound> und schönen tag euch noch :)
<stevieh> Dir auch
<Antisound> danke
<steeper0> Grüße
<steeper0> Kurze Frage zur Installation von Ubuntu Server 18.04 LTS. Ich hab von unserem Admin die Ip-Adresse zum Server bekommen, eine Gateway-Adresse und Name-Server sowie die Subnet-Adresse. Allerdings wenn ich lles in die Manual Config von IpV4 eintippe krieg ich die Meldung "10.129.xxx.xxx ist not contained in 255.255.255.0/24" - allerdings war das die S
<steeper0> ubnet-Adresse die ich bekommen hab. Hab ich beim Eintragen der Adressen irgendeinen Fehler gemacht oder vom Admin falsche Infos bekommen?
<stevieh> xxx.xxx hast du angegeben? :-)
<steeper0> Ja wollte es nur verschleiern und nicht in einem öffentlichen geloggten Channel die ganze IP reinschreiben o.ô
<sdx23> 255.255.255.0 ist die Subnetzmaske. Das "/24" hat an der Stelle nichts zu suchen.
<steeper0> aber wenn ichs entferne krieg ich die meldung "subnet must be in CIDR format"? 
<sdx23> dann willst du da irgendwas mit 10.129.weissichnicht.0/24
<sdx23> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classless_Inter-Domain_Routing
<le_bot> Title: Classless Inter-Domain Routing – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<steeper0> hm, dann muss ich ne neue fehlermeldung googeln weil ich dann die meldung kriege "xx.xxx.xx/24 has host bits set"
<steeper0> wenn ich jetzt meine ipadresse mit /32 eingebe (laut wikipedia ein "einzelner host", dann krieg ich keine fehlermeldung mehr angezeigt
<steeper0> als subnet
<sdx23> mein ".0" war kein Tippfehler.
<steeper0> achso, ups, sry
<steeper0> ah, damt sind auch alle error weg. das heißt dann praktisch "nehm die adresse 10.129.xxx.0/24 als subnet und prüfe dann von .0 bis .255 ob die ipadresse drin vorkommt?
<sdx23> nein, die Angabe gibt ein Subnetz an. Siehe oben verlinkter Wikipedia Artikel.
#ubuntu-de 2019-08-14
<doev> hi
<doev> ping localhost | perl -nle 'print scalar(localtime), " ", $_' >> test.txt                                   warum kommt nichts im test.txt an?
<LupusE> was sagt er denn ohne die pipe?
<doev> Bildschirmausgabe stimmt soweit.
<stevieh> ich vermute, weil es nicht stdout ist.
<doev> ich habe eine vermutung
<LupusE> versuche e smal mit 'ping -c2 ...'
<LupusE> ich vermute weil de rbefehl noch laeuft und er erst ausgibt, wenn er fertig ist.
<doev> weil die Ausgabe vom ping nach perl geht, schreibt das Pipe nichts mehr in die Datei.
<doev> hmm, .... perl -e 'print "test"' > test .... geht
<doev> kann ich denn anderes mit timestamp in eine Datei pingen?
<LupusE> echo $(date) + " " + $(ping -c1 localhost)
<LupusE> plus ein bisschen schoenheitskorrekturen.
<koegs> oder einfach mit "-D" wenn unixtime reicht :)
<drc> ts aus moreutils ist genau für sowas da
<drc> ping … | ts
<LupusE> in eine SQLite tabelle und den timestamp beim erstellen generieren lassen :)
<doev> supi, das passt
<doev> Wenn ich ping jetzt einpaar Tage laufen lasse, sollte ich doch sehen, ob es Verbindungsabbrüche gab, oder? .... natürlich nicht auf localhost
<drc> Wenn du danach Lust hast, das ganze Log zu durchsuchen
<LupusE> das geht auch komfortabel mit smokeping. oder durch das log des router/modem.
<drc> Eventuell suchst du eher mtr oder so
<doev> an den router komm ich nicht ran.
<stevieh> das gibt es doch sicher alles in fertig
<LupusE> ja, siehe smokeping.
<doev> jetzt auf die schnelle reicht mir das ...
<doev> waäre aber schön, wenn ich mehrere Pings in die gleiche Datei schreiben könnte, ohne, dass sich die Zeilen vermischen.
<koegs> dann wäre evtl. eine schleife mit ping -c1 und date einfacher
<koegs> mal ganz banal: while true; do date; ping -c1 host1; date; ping -c1 host2; done
<koegs> oder so ähnlich
<doev> würde dann nicht ein ping den nächsten blockieren, falls da kein ping zurück kommt?
<koegs> ich sagte schon das ist ein banales beispiel, dir steht frei das nach wünschen und belieben anzupassen
<koegs> einfache fragen, einfache antworten
<LupusE> doev: https://oss.oetiker.ch/smokeping-demo/?target=Customers.OP   <- paket smokeping installierne, in /etc/smikeping/Target die ziele definieren, etwas warten und schoene graphen ansehen.
<le_bot> Title: SmokePing Latency Page for O+P AG Servers (at oss.oetiker.ch)
<koegs> für schick nimm halt smokeping
<LupusE> das ist alles 'mal eben shcneller' als das was du vor hast.
<doev> solange der mir nicht die aktuelle apache2 Configdatei zerschießt ....
<LupusE> je nachdem, wie sehr du die kaputt gemacht hast. da er aber nur eintraege in sites macht und nicht in der http2.conf rumpfuscht sollte alles grün sein.
<LupusE> notfalls schnell per snap ein LXD container gebaut und daraus ausgeführt. und dazu sollte ggf das routing angepasst werden, und: ohhh, kein zugriff auf den router.
<LupusE> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1128806/how-to-install-the-rubiks-futuro-cube-suite-on-ubuntu-18-04/1130399#1130399  <- so habe ich es fuer ein projekt gemacht, bei dem ich mein basissystme nicht zerstoeren wollte.
<le_bot> Title: How to install the Rubiks Futuro cube suite on Ubuntu 18.04 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<doev> smokeping hat sich problemlos installiert und es werden auch Werte erfasst. Soweit Danke erstmal.
<doev> aber wenn ich im Menü die einzelnen Hosts anklicke, geht er nach 404
<LupusE> ich würde vermuten da hat MMTG noch nichts generiert. lass ihm ein wneig zeit.
<doev> Bei LocalMaschine geht es ... der hatte ja auch schon mehr zeit.
<LupusE> MRTG? MTRG? Wie heisst die engine dahinter? ;)
<doev> ach ne ... muss ich etwa neustarten, nachdem ich die Targets geändert habe?
<LupusE> den service? ja. '/etc/init.d/Smokeping restart'
<doev> jetzt geht es .... aber im Menü sind die Targets ja auch ohne Neustart erschienen.
<LupusE> weil das eine frontend, das andere backend ist. ja.
<doev> Und die Grundeinstellungen sind erst mal in Ordnung - im Sinne der Netzwerkbelastung? Kann ich das laufen lassen und wieder zurück an die Arbeit?
<LupusE> ich habe es seit fast 30 monaten fuer 70 hosts am laufen, ohne dass das netzwerk davon grossartig was merkt.
<doev> fein. Dann kann ich nächste Woche mit einer flotten Grafik antanzen, statt noch Arbeit mit einem Textfile zu haben :))
<LupusE> wenn du dich besser damit auskennst kannst du es natuerlich tweaken, und einen anderen ping nutzen oder weitere alerts hinzufuegen. aber das alles ist fuer dienen einsatz nicht relevant.
<LupusE> genau. so habe ich meine GF dazu bekommen 3x 50MBit durchzuwinken. die grafiken sind super.
<doev> ja, habe gesehen, dass da wohl einiges möglich ist. z.B. auch an anderen Standorten installieren etc.
<LupusE> ich glaube die werfen immernoch periodisch die RAW daten weg. das heisst du hast zwar ein langzeit summary, kannst aber in der monatsuebersicht keine stuendlichen peaks sehen usw ... aber das ghet schon sher weit ins detail. da du verbindungsabbrueche sehen willst sollten die tages/wochenstatistiken reichen.
<doev> ja, mir reicht es erstmal. Morgen schaue ich was sich so ergeben hat. Danke dir!
<doev> ... obwohl: Die Grafik hat eine Auflösung von 5 Minuten. Würde ich überhaupt kürzere Ausfälle registrieren?
<LupusE> generell werden ausfaelle gut genug angezeigt. wir reden sicher von PPPOE. also zuerst gibt es ein timeout, dnan eine einwahl. das ist in dne 5min abgedeckt. nicht immer als 100% loss, aber als deutlicher peak.
<doev> Keine Ahnung ob es die Glasfaser ist. Würde auch gerne kürzere Ausfälle im RZ registrieren können.
<LupusE> dann musst du die timings heruntersetzen. aber mit vorsicht, dann kann es sein dass das RZ dich wegen Pingflood kickt.
<doev> habe mich schon gefragt wie er mit dem Ändern des Intervals und dem Graph umgeht. Man muss alle alten Daten löschen.
<doev> Ich glaube solange der Host zu sehr unter last steht, kann man der Messung nicht vertrauen. Habe sogar auf localhost Aussetzer.
<doev> https://imgur.com/a/Lj63y6P
<le_bot> Title: localhost - Album on Imgur (at imgur.com)
<LupusE> doev: das sieht aber nach einem anderen problem aus. dass er etwas nicht in time verarbeitet bekommt.
<LupusE> vermutlich ne VM? da wuerd eich ggf ein umfangreicheres monitoring aufrufen. das sollte der hoster bereitstellen.
<doev> das ist eine VM auf einer QNAP.
<doev> Im Hintergrund wird gerade ein Index einer großen Tabelle erstellt.
<rb__> hallo
<crydotsnake-M> Hallo Zusammen! :)
#ubuntu-de 2019-08-15
<weem> Hallo.
<weem> Wo gibts denn Ubuntu Treffen?
<nils_2> ich schätze berlin, hamburg, köln... einfach mal googlen?
<weem> Komische Antwort.
<nils_2> komische Frage.
<j0k> weem: findest Du?
<weem> Oh, gleich zu zweit.
<doev> Was war denn an der Antwort komisch?
<weem> Na, was war denn der Informationsgehalt dieser Antwort?
<doev> jedenfalls rechtfertigt die Antwort nicht deine pampige Reaktion.
<j0k> Hier ist halt der deutschsprachige Support Kanal von Ubuntu der sich mit vor allem mit Supportanfragen beschäftigt ohne regional aktiv zu sein. Und LUG oder Linux Stammtisch kombiniert mit dem Heimatort lässt sich besser googlen als man meint
<nils_2> was erwartest du, dass man dir ort, strasse, hausnummer nennt? zumal keiner weiß woher du kommst?
<doev> ... und bitte noch die Busverbindung raus suchen.
<nils_2> Am 21.8. treffen wir uns bei Restaurant Atelier, Hofaue 51, Wuppertal  <- weem, viel spaß :p
<weem> doev: Ich denke doch. "Schätzen" und dann noch dazu derart zu schätzen, das kann ich selbst. Das war keine qualifizierte Schätzung oder Aussage. Sowas sagt dir irgeneiner auf der Straße, wenn du ihn fragst. Und dann noch dazu im Jahr 2019 auf Google als Informationsbeschaffungsmittel zu verweisen, ist schon unterste Schublade. Es ist ja nicht so, dass mit dieser  Antwort eine Gesprächsbereitschaft signalisiert
<weem> worden wäre. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall.
<nils_2> achso, Beginn ist in der Regel ab 19:30 Uhr.
<doev> Ich hoffe du  bist nur ein Troll :)
<nils_2> du bist irgendeiner der hier fragt, du stolperst hier herein und fragst "Wo gibts denn Ubuntu Treffen?", woher sollen wir wissen aus welcher Region du kommst?
<nils_2> ja, vermute auch ein reiner Troll
<weem> Ihr denkt wirklich, dass diese At zu kommunizieren angemessen sei. Grüppchenbildung nenne ich das.
<nils_2> vielleicht mal vor der eigenen türe kehren junge
<doev> Wenn er wenigstens ein Bot wäre.
<weem> nils_2: Wenn du was wissen willst oder musst, kannst du ja fragen. Hast du ja aber nicht getan.
<doev> trotzdem, ich bin raus. Weem, kannst ja in den OT channel kommen.
<nils_2> LOL!!! ich will doch nicht wissen, DU willst etwas wissen.. ich lache mich schlapp
<j0k> weem: Zum Thema Gesprächsbereitschaft:     über Treffen reden zählt nicht zum Support. Dafür besser den Offtopickanal benutzen bitte
<nils_2> bin auch jetzt raus
<weem> Auch das ist eine ganz andere Info, als das, was mir entgegengeschleudert wurde, j0k 
<j0k> !ot
<le_bot> Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<weem> Wenn Ihr das ausdiskutieren wollt, komm ich gerne n den OT-Channel. Sonst lassen wir das. 
<j0k> warum sollten wir das ausdiskutieren wollen? Du willst doch was - nur ist dies halt der falsche Kanal dafür
<weem> Nimm's als Kritik an Eurem öffentlichen Auftreten. Ihr kommuniziert herablassend, an der Sache vorbei und grottenschlecht, und spielt dann das typische 3 gegen 1 Spielchen mit dem stereotypischen Ausruf "TrolL! Troll!".
#ubuntu-de 2019-08-16
<doev> hi. Gibt es nur noch die live-server-images von 18.04?
<doev> !iso
<doev> Wollte heute mal erste Erfahrung mit unserem alten Server sammeln. Zunächst bin ich in ein Live-System, um ein Image der HDD zuerstellen, auf der ich Ubuntu installieren werden. Wie könnte denn der Devicename lauten?
<doev> es sind 14x300GB eingebaut. Aber was ich in /dev sehe passt so nicht.
<k1l> sudo parted -l (kleines L hinten)
<k1l> kommt halt drauf an ob das da nen hardware raid ist oder ein fake raid vom bios oder was auch immer
<doev67> kann es sein, dass auf dem Server ein Raid läuft, von dem das Ubuntu nichts weiß? Ich sehe eine 300GB und 2x 1.4TB Platten sda,sdb und sdc
<drc> wenn das hardware-raid ist, klar
<doev67> dann muss ich mal ins BIOS ?
<stevieh> wo auch immer
<doev67> evtl. "intelligent Provisioning" evtl.
<doev67> frage mich jetzt nur, ob ich ein Backup hinbekomme, oder es ganz sein lasse.
<stevieh> ein backup? Von dem, was da noch drauf ist?
<doev67> ja. dachte mir, ich ziehe von den HDDs zur Sicherheit ein Image. Eigentlich total unötig.
<doev67> Also, es ist ein ProLiant DL380p Gen8. Support haben auslaufen lassen.
<drc> Sag ma, was istn schnellste Weg, mein Ubuntu mit FDE auf eine größere Platte umzuziehen?
<apollo13> drc: warum hängt das von FDE ab?
<apollo13> drc: ich würde mit dd_rescue die ganze platte kopieren und dann auf der neuen die partitionen dann größer machen
<apollo13> halt zuerst fürs FDE, dann das LVM drin und dann die entsprechenden partitionen
<drc> apollo13, naja, sonst wäre es ja trivial
<drc> dd, partition größer, ext grow, fertig
<drc> geht das mit FDE auch exakt so, kann parted (oder was auch immer) das?
<drc> ich mag lvm nicht sonderlich und bin mir nie sicher, was damit funktioniert und was nicht
<Fussel> drc: zur not die sicherungkoppie nehmen :)
<drc> jo, klar. aber das ist so primitiv
<drc> dachte, vielleicht gibt's da eine elegante lösung
<Fussel> ist aber immernoch der einfachste weg
<stevieh> ob das alles wirklich schneller ist, hängt sicher vom Füllstand der Platte ab...
<stevieh> ansonsten kann man auch die neue disk als FDE anlegen, partitionen machen, wie man will und mit ner tar pipe rüberkopieren.
<Fussel> ein tar basteln gefällt mir schon wieder :D
<drc> Ich denk, ich probier das morgen mal mit dem dd/grow, sonst halt klassisch Neuinstallation + scp
<apollo13> stevieh: tar pipe? rsync :D
<apollo13> drc: bleibt ja weiterhin trivial, es gibt halt nur mehr sachen die man vergrößern muss als nur die partition. gibt sogar bei https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions ne anleitug der man halbwegs folgen kann
<le_bot> Title: ResizeEncryptedPartitions - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> apollo13: kostet nur performance.
<apollo13> stevieh: mhm, was macht rsync so viel mehr als tar wenn im target noch nix da ist?
<stevieh> es verschlüsselt.
<apollo13> wut?
<apollo13> also das wäre mir neu dass ein rsync /alte_platte /neue_platte verschlüsselt
<apollo13> übers netz klar wennst ssh als transport nimmst, aber sonst?
<stevieh> rsync local nach local stimmt. DAs geht auch.
<stevieh> mit tar gings halt immer und symlinks und special devices auch... das nehm ich seit ca. 1993
<apollo13> stevieh: wie machst du tar nach remote? über nc?
<stevieh> ja. 
<stevieh> aber remote mach ich sowas nicht. da wäre mir dann rsync wirklich lieber.
<apollo13> ich mag ja dd über ne pipe :D
<apollo13> dann brauch ich nicht nachdenken ob tar etc mit den symlinks richtig umgeht
<stevieh> aber das kopiert auch leere Sachen, oder bzw. bei verschlüsselten partitionen alles...
<apollo13> ja
<apollo13> bei schnellen platten aber auch schon fast egal :D
<apollo13> wennst in 3 sek nen gb schreibst bist auch für nen TB in ner stunde fertig
<akarvi> Jemand Lust auf Konversation? Ewig idlen langweilt ... 
#ubuntu-de 2019-08-17
<nicklinux> Guten Abend. Weil mein Deutsch ein bißchen rost ist, schreibe ich auf Englisch. Enschuldigung! Also: I am a freelance developer, work with Python; Scala, Perl, Erlang, Clojure, C, F#, Kotlin, and with several other languages (functional, imperative, ecc), all  on GNU/Linux systems. I live in Milano, Italy, but the ICT market is too sterile here (yes, even Milano), so the projects I find here are mostly boring. So I'm looking for some alternatives
<nicklinux>  with remote working. I tried with Xing, but there are seldom remote jobs, they usually want people in their offices... Sometimes they also want a perfekt German knowledge, while mine ist just at B 1.2 level... And I don't go to LinkedIn for decency reasons. :-) Could anybody recommend me another job site, where small companies put advertisements for small-to-medium size projects that one could develop from remote? Or just a generic advertisement 
<nicklinux> site, having also job-related sections? Danke schön!
<drc> nicklinux, try checking in #ubuntu-de-offtopic, this channel is for tech support only. thanks and gl :)
<nicklinux> OK, enstschuldigung und danke.
<RedNifre> Ich habe gerade einen externen Monitor an meinem Laptop, was den Effekt hat, dass der Rechner beim Zuklappen des Laptops nicht mehr in der Ruhezustand geht sondern einfach an bleibt. Kann ich irgendwie anders in den Ruhemodus wechseln, oder muss ich immer erst Monitor/Maus/Tastatur abziehen?
<Fussel> RedNifre: hast du evtl. eine taste mit mond?
#ubuntu-de 2019-08-18
<j0k> RedNifre: Je nach GUI kann man die Powertaste mit "Bereitschaft" belegen
#ubuntu-de 2020-08-10
<Free-User> Moin!
<Free-User> Schon jemand wach?
<Free-User> 88 schlafende User?
<Free-User> Wann geht's denn hier los?
<Free-User> Bin das erste Mal hier. Kann das überhaupt jemand lesen?
<Free-User> Naja, das hier funktioniert wohl nicht. Ich kann zwar Meins lesen, aber sonst Nichts. Ein Versuch wars wert. Bin dann auch gleich wieder weg.
<koegs> Free-User: guck mal auf die Uhr  :D
<ItaloRaver-> ein wunder is dat er noch da is x-D 
<ItaloRaver-> wenn gleich bei ihm imme so lange dauert *g 
<Free-User> Bei mir dauert alles so lange. Meine Freundin ist immer wieder davon begeistert.X-P 
#ubuntu-de 2020-08-11
<tokam> Hi, kann ich einen bluetooth audio out nutzen und zeitgleich meinen speaker?
#ubuntu-de 2020-08-12
<Fussel> hätte mir am montag schon auffallen müssen das ich quasi gar nicht aufs klo musste
<Fussel> oh, sorry
<dreamon> using menulibre to change mpv start option. I need to set option linke --geometry=50%:50%. everytime I set this parameter it dont starts anymore. cause of % char. what can I to to set it anyway?
<LupusE> ich vermute durch die doppleten % wird es interpretiert, das heisst Du solltest die % escapen. entweder mit \ oder in ahnführungsstriche setzen.
<dreamon> LupusE, Moin. Ups bin im deutschen gelandet. also \ hat nicht geklappt. kann ich einzelne Optionen in "" setzen oder muß ich das ganze in "" machen? aber hinten steht eh ein %U von menulibre angefügt
<LupusE> ich wuerde mit --geometry="50%:50%" starten.
<LupusE> wenn das nicht kappt es in der mpv.conf definieren.
<dreamon> mpv.conf kann ich noch testen. alles andere hab ich vergeblich versucht.
<dreamon> LupusE, mpv.conf hat auf anhieb funktioniert. Danke!
<LupusE> .oO( vielleicht sollte ich mal mpv ausprobieren. der support ist schonmal spitze )
#ubuntu-de 2020-08-13
<dreamon> Hallo Miteinander. Ich habe unheimliche Probleme mit dem Touchpad am Thinkpad. Unter xubuntu mit xserver-xorg-input-synaptics muß ich immer 5mm übers touch streichen bevor sie sich überhaupt bewegt. Nehme ich xserver-xorg-input-libinput der reagiert zwar nicht verzögert aber der ist so unsenible gruslig. Außerdem würde ich gerne den oben rechts tippen abschalten. genauso wie im clickpad mittel und rechtsklick. Komme aus versehen 
<dreamon> immer dort hin.
<dreamon> So richtig sensibel auf einen Punkt zu zielen ist echt eine Herausforderung. Hatte schon viele Touchpads aber so einen *SCH* noch nicht.
<dreamon> Ist eine 20.04 Neuinstallation auf XUbuntu
<_moep_> dreamon: siehst du bei lsmod, dass irgendwas mit thinkpad geladen ist?
<LupusE> dreamon: ich empfehle 1. auf https://thinkwiki.de/Hauptseite 2. dort nach dienem modell suchen und 3. wenn das nicht hilft fuer dien touchpad-treiber den entsprechenden abschnitt im archlinux wiki aufzusuchen. 'thinkpad' ist eine sehr alte modellreihe, da muss es shcon etwas konkreter werden zum support. ALPS oder Synaptics?
<le_bot> Title: ThinkPad-Wiki (at thinkwiki.de)
<dreamon> _moep_, lsmod | grep thinkpad -> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/XnFBtRbqBc/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> LupusE, Ist ein aktuelles Modell E15. Da gibts nur "E" und 3stellig..
<dreamon> Die Standard installation hat mir einen Synaptics Treiber installiert gehabt. Das war der mit der Verzögerung. Durch den Switch auf libinput ist es besser. Aber immer noch ein Drama. 
<dreamon> LupusE, Name="SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" ist verbaut
<dreamon> _moep_, LupusE xserver-xorg-input-libinput zu deinstallieren ist eine sehr schlecht Idee. Dann geht die Tastatur und Maus gleichzeitig nicht mehr.
<dreamon> Konnte mich nicht mehr einloggen. *Schreck*
<marshmello> Gibt es ausser dem Master PDF Editor noch eine Software, die Adobecodec PDFs anzeigt? Z.B.: https://www.bj.admin.ch/dam/bj/de/data/publiservice/service/zivilprozessrecht/parteieingabenformulare/gesuch-rechtsschutz-d.pdf.download.pdf/gesuch-rechtsschutz-d.pdf
<maredebianum> Moin, mit der snap Variante von chromium (U20.04 hier) scheint Vieles kaputt zu sein: abgesehen von fehlenden Zugriffen sind hier alle meine gespeicherten Credentials nach Migration weg und lassen sich auch nicht mehr importieren. Gibt es eine funktionale Chromium-Version ohne snap Umweg?
<maredebianum> Das ist jetzt das dritte Mal, dass ich versuche, meine Konfig wieder einzuspielen (eine Latte Addons, Passwörter, Links etc.), vielleicht gibt es ja auch eine google-freie sync-Lösung?
<maredebianum> Ach so, Credentials speichern geht gar nicht mehr, auch nicht in neuem Profil
